#ubuntu-release 2010-10-18
<mvo> can someone reject my upload of apt to lucid-proposed? it looks the problem is only there under maverick (just tested with stock lucid)
<ScottK> mvo: Done.
<mvo> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2010-10-19
<lamont> skaet: on bug 67544 - could you fire a request at rt pointing at the ticket, to get the tracking in place for that?  works better if it comes from you instead of me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 67544 in fpc (Debian) (and 5 other projects) "Bootstrapping needed for fpc for armel (heat: 14)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67544
#ubuntu-release 2010-10-21
 * lamont gets ready to play whack-a-mole with i386 and amd64 buildds
<lamont> once the publisher runs, that is
<lamont> fwiw, new natty tarballs life as of about 15 min ago
<lamont> s/life/live/
<doko> cjwatson (or somebody else): please review the icedtea-web binary packages in NEW
#ubuntu-release 2010-10-22
 * lamont does a mass-giveback on i386/adm64
#ubuntu-release 2010-10-23
<Lex79> someone with shell powers can promote libkcmutils4, libkemoticons4, libkidletime4, libkprintutils4 (kde4libs source package) to main please? All kde packages needs them to build
<ScottK> They were accepted from binary New into Universe by mistake.
<ScottK> slangasek: Maybe you are around?   ^^^
<slangasek> ScottK, Lex79: looking
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<slangasek> prometd
<slangasek> promoted, too
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<ScottK> Lex79: You should have them in roughly 100 minutes.
<ScottK> Actually 95.
<Lex79> slangasek, ScottK, thanks!
<slangasek> n/p
#ubuntu-release 2010-10-24
<Lex79> someone can move kdebindings from binary New? thanks
<Lex79> slangasek: if you're around ^
<ScottK> Lex79: I should be able to get to in tonight.
<Lex79> ScottK: ok thanks
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-17
<wgrant> cjwatson: sync-source should be unbroken now. Your germinate change is deployed too.
<cjwatson> wgrant: excellent, thanks.  And thanks for the testfix too, teach me to be in a hurry
<wgrant> I was going to blame Julian for that one, unless you've gained PQM privs? :)
<wgrant> Hopefully there's no other armhf breakage, anyway.
<cjwatson> well, it was Julian's fault that he didn't send it through EC2, but my fault for not having run the tests locally ...
<cjwatson> (I was surprised when he lp-landed it directly)
<wgrant> Bah
<wgrant> Well, all that stuff is notoriously untestd.
<wgrant> So not terribly surprising.
<wgrant> (see my sync-source regression, for example :))
<cjwatson> Heh.  It's looking good so far now.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> cjwatson: How long do you tend to have the publisher not running for when it's on manual? It's one of our last few unmonitored scripts, because you could potentially prevent it from running for several hours.
<wgrant> We normally alert on ~2 missed runs of all other scripts, but they're all constantly cronned.
<cjwatson> It varies.  It's often only a single run though
<cjwatson> But it certainly is more than that occasionally; I don't think I have a simple answer for you there
<wgrant> Yeah, that's what I suspected.
<wgrant> cjwatson: It worked?
<wgrant> I see tonnes of uploads, so I assume it went fine.
<cjwatson> it got up to fonts-vlgothic, which required -F, so I stopped there and flushed
<wgrant> Aha
<cjwatson> usual annoying quadratic behaviour means that sometimes it's quicker to do it in chunks
<slangasek> heh, that didn't take long for component-mismatches to explode :)
<doko> jamespage, ^^^
<doko> just java
<jamespage> doko: aware - trying to figure out whats pulled most of the known java universe into main
<slangasek> cjwatson: so the new syncpackage is completely unusable to me (along with a number of other things) thanks to bug #745801; before it was mostly unusable, now seahorse won't even launch on my desktop so I can't even clear out broken keys.  My question is, how does this work for anyone else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745801 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "system-based authorization broken in gnome-keyring: NoOptionError: No option 'consumer_key' in section: '1' (affects: 9) (dups: 6) (heat: 41)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745801
<slangasek> is there some way to configure this stuff to use a different authentication method than the per-app-openid one that seems to be the default?
<slangasek> per-app-oauth, I guess that would be
<tumbleweed> slangasek: at some point I considered having all the ubuntu-dev-tools fall back to a specific credential cache file if we got an IO error frome gnome keyring. That is an option, I just haven't bothered to do it
<slangasek> tumbleweed: this doesn't appear to be an IO error; and I have no idea why it happens to me but not to others.  Any clue?
<tumbleweed> yeah, it isn't, but it could be handled the same way
<tumbleweed> nafc. The bug talks about deleting a keyring as a workaround
 * tumbleweed certainly hasn't seen it before (or has long forgotten about it)
<tumbleweed> slangasek: if you remove the bad key from the keyring, does it create another bad one?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> that's the whole problem
 * tumbleweed has vague memories of having to do that once...
<slangasek> I see no mention there of deleting keyrings, only deleting the broken password - which always gets readded after the next reauthorization
<tumbleweed> slangasek: can you run something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/711146/ for me? (feel free to alter the secrets :P)
<slangasek> 25
<slangasek> 'network password'
<slangasek> '[1]'
<slangasek> there's your secret
<tumbleweed> hrrrm, /me wishes he could reproduce this
 * slangasek wishes he couldn't ;P
<slangasek> I would be happy to just have the old authentication method back
<tumbleweed> still on natty?
<slangasek> oneiric now, of course
<tumbleweed> well the hacky solution is to not use newlines, but I wish I knew what was eating them
<slangasek> tumbleweed: so where are the newlines from that it's eating?
<slangasek> there certainly aren't any newlines in my launchpad password
<tumbleweed> slangasek: it's storing an openid credential, not the password. lazr.restfulclient.authorize.oauth is writing it through configobj (resulting in multiple lines), which launchpadlib.credentials catches with a StringIO and writes to the keyring
<slangasek> ok
<tumbleweed> we could mangle the string in launchpadlib.credentials, replacing the newlines with something else
<tumbleweed> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/711240/ ? (hackity hack hack)
<slangasek> but then what if | appears in the string :)
<slangasek> I guess you need full escape handling
<tumbleweed> I'm pretty sure it won't
<tumbleweed> the secrets are all base64 encoded
<slangasek> base64> ah, good
<slangasek> why are the \n not base64-encoded as well?  Could they simply be smashed, in that case?
<tumbleweed> here's what it looks like on a happy machine (key obfuscated with similar chracter sequences
<tumbleweed> 3
<tumbleweed> 'network password'
<tumbleweed> '[1]\nconsumer_secret = \naccess_token = 9WXLTrcXkqJf24WpdQLK\nconsumer_key = System-wide: debian (dvorak)\naccess_secret = yfhbDJZ9rY7jwfEtVkicsMy3FpuCsyuIcCOa4qPkTBxVHg1DKquQBnwjFylOfgAkdKP2m12L1fcVJW5x\n\n'
<slangasek> well, why does that \n work on yours but not mine?
<tumbleweed> that's what I wish I knew :/
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> tumbleweed: so it seems that .replace('\n', '\\n') on the encoding side is enough to get around the error
<tumbleweed> so something's unescaping it on decoding
<slangasek> is anyone planning a devscripts upload to switch the default target back to precise again? :)
<tumbleweed> well, that's just easy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711402/
<slangasek> tumbleweed: easy yes, but the question is if someone's doing it :)
 * tumbleweed can't upload it myself
 * slangasek shakes the branches for a sponsor
<slangasek> cjwatson: MoM seems to be looking at unstable currently; do we want it to be looking at testing?
<cjwatson> I thought I fixed that
<cjwatson> have you reloaded today?
<cjwatson> if so, an example would be good
<slangasek> well, let's see
<slangasek> ok, apparently I had to shift-reload
<cjwatson> phew, glad it's no more obscure than that
<cjwatson> (I actually fixed it a few days back, I'd thought, but the deployment was stuck behind 'bzr upgrade')
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-18
<slangasek> oh poo, libaudit isn't in main already?
<slangasek> guess I'll ask the security team to, er, audit it
<micahg> is the goal of the libjpeg transition to drop libjpeg62 entirely or just switch the default to have no NBS?
<doko_> if we can clean-up things, sure, at least demote it. but I'm not striving for removal
<micahg> ok, so I guess anything that's non-default we'll switch as it comes up?
<maxb> Who is it that needs to be reminded that oneiric-partner is still missing sun-java6?
<cjwatson> maxb: probably iamfuzz
<maxb> OK, I'll see if he's on later, and send an email if not
<slangasek> maxb, cjwatson: oneiric-partner has had sun-java6 removed, it's not missing; Oracle has changed the licensing terms and we're not currently able to redistribute it
<cjwatson> well, FWIW, *-partner always starts out empty, so s/removed/deliberately not reintroduced/ then
<cjwatson> but nitpicking :)
<maxb> oh. I see. That sounds about right for Oracle :-/
<slangasek> cjwatson: actually, it was reintroduced and then removed once it became clear there was no license resolution forthcoming in time for release :)
<cjwatson> ah, ok, I stand corrected
<doko_> slangasek, actually, they didn't change the licence. they did stop making new releases using the dlj version )
<cjwatson> ... I think my mistake was that oneiric-partner != precise-partner, bah
<lamont> builders all on manual for some maintenence
<doko_> jamespage, merged jython, now pulls in a lot of libraries ... :-/
<jamespage> doko_: oh joy
<jamespage> jna + jna-posix?
<doko_> yes
<jamespage> oh - and some others I expect
<jamespage> the picture will become a little clearer once I have sorted out commons-vfs
<doko_> jamespage: building libconstantine-java without running the tests will get rid of junit4 and it's deps. mot sure if we can keep out junit4
<jamespage> doko_, I don't think so
<jamespage> ant now has support for it
<jamespage> see bug 876413
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876413 in xmlunit (Ubuntu) (and 11 other projects) "[MIR] xmlunit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876413
<jamespage> quite a few of them have been in main before; but a few new ones
<doko_> filed bug 877549 for jython
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-19
<micahg> could I please get someone to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~micahg/+junk/transition-tracker into the transition tracker?  It adds a tracker to get rid of wxwidgets2.6
<cjwatson> I've merged micahg's transition tracker branch above
<Laney> i should merge ben from upstream at some point
<Laney> think mehdi made some improvements
<jamespage> doko__, skaet, component mismatches now looking much better
<jamespage> doko__, I've raised and documented MIR requirements for junit4 + qdox and deps (for fop 1.0 once I land it) in bug 876413 and bug 876413
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876413 in xmlunit (Ubuntu) (and 15 other projects) "[MIR] xmlunit (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876413
<jamespage> sorry - bug 877146
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877146 in testng (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[MIR] junit4 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877146
<doko__> jamespage, nice. and the -perl stuf will be gone next
<jamespage> doko__, want me to look at the jython deps?
<jamespage> I need to look at the new ones for mysql-connector as well
<doko__> jamespage, sure, would be nice
<jamespage> doko__, well I seem to be on a MIR run ATM so np
<doko__> libmodule-build-perl
<doko__> Depends: perl, libcpan-meta-perl (>= 2.110420), libextutils-cbuilder-perl (>= 0.2700) | perl (>= 5.11.2), libextutils-parsexs-perl (>= 2.210000) | perl (>= 5.11.2),
<doko__> o libextutils-cbuilder-perl: libextutils-cbuilder-perl
<doko__>    [Reverse-Depends: libmodule-build-perl]
<doko__>  o libextutils-parsexs-perl: libextutils-parsexs-perl
<doko__>    [Reverse-Depends: libmodule-build-perl]
<doko__> cjwatson, ^^^ why do these show up now, the package didn't change from oneiric?
<cjwatson> don't know, chase through germinate output?
<cjwatson> perhaps something uninstallable on some architectures
<cjwatson> ah, it's just armhf
<cjwatson> let me take that out of c-m for now if it's being confusing
<cjwatson> doko__: better now?
<doko__> cjwatson, yes, thanks!
<cjwatson> doko__: re -Werror=format-security, I wonder if we should continue to put it in the output of dpkg-buildflags but just not export it into the dpkg-buildpackage environment by default
<cjwatson> I hadn't fully got my head around that distinction when we last talked about this
<doko__> so we'll only catch errors catched by debian?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> I don't know if it's the right thing to do, that's why I'm wondering :)
<cjwatson> our intention in continuing to export dpkg-buildflags output by default was to generally keep things at at least the state they were in in oneiric
<cjwatson> there is an argument that in order to fulfil that we could export only those flags that were exported in oneiric
<doko__> it sounds a bit ugly, I would like to keep it the same for dpkg-buildflags and the environment. maybe we can revisit this when we know how much fails?
<doko__> I see see some new ftbfs in main
<doko__> but not that many
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713099/ - diff between exported flags
<cjwatson> I appreciate that the security team would love it to have all the hardening flags enabled by default
<cjwatson> but we'll see whether exporting them from dpkg-buildpackage is a bit much
<cjwatson> that would affect third-party packages too
<doko> the only problematic one is -Werror=format-security. can we live with this one until we have the first test rebuild?
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/83181749/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.ziproxy_3.1.3-1build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz I don't like the look of this
<cjwatson> ah, perl/amd64 built a bit quicker than perl/i386
 * cjwatson gives a load of stuff back then
<jdstrand> cjwatson, doko: so, I'm not the one to talk to about this (please talk to sbeattie), but a security feature we have over other distribtuions (that is in marketing materials iirc correctly) is that our default compiler will build 3rd party apps with hardening options
<jdstrand> cjwatson, doko: that is not something we would want to lose I don't think. That said, I am not the one to discuss this with-- sbeattie has taken over this work from kees
<doko> jdstrand, this is no regression within ubuntu, just extra stuff from debian.
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> well, I know that Debian is starting to take up kees' work, but in a different manner. I'd rather not comment further because I would be approaching speculation :)
<jdstrand> and I'm sure you know *way* more about it than I :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: "lose" - this has only been in Ubuntu for less than five days
<cjwatson> in the particular form we're talking about
<jdstrand> ack-- I just saw that and got panicky for a moment. I apologize (hardening options are understandably a big deal for our team)
<cjwatson> understood, I certainly don't mean to regress from what's in oneiric
<cjwatson> that would be (a) bad and (b) unnecessary :)
<jamespage> doko, I think we can probably drop jython from main
<doko> jamespage, your call, I'm fine with it, if it's just optional features.
<jamespage> doko: well its used by two packages optionally - one of which already has it disabled because its broken
<jamespage> (but its still kept the dep)
<jamespage> doko: OK - going to go with dropping the last remaining optional use of jython
<jamespage> can't find any reverse deps that use it and jython
<jamespage> doko: MIR bug 878186 is ready for review if you have time
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878186 in libslf4j-java (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] libslf4j-java (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878186
<jamespage> managed to remove one extra dependency that was not required
 * micahg wonders why his wxwidgets tracker is failing...
<Laney> no semicolon after title?
<Laney> we'll see, pushed
<micahg> Laney: ah, probably it, thanks :)
<micahg> Laney: is there a notes field?  I added the Debian wiki link in the title since I wasn't sure
<Laney> not that i know of
<Laney> we should get some kind of index
<doko> jamespage, thanks, promoted
<jamespage> doko: thanks
<scott-work> cjwatson: we discuss with infinity about moving ubuntu studio to a live dvd weeks ago and you suggested talking to the "cd image team", is there a preferred way to contact them?
<infinity> scott-work: We have no formal team contact, but you know most of us.
<infinity> scott-work: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+members
<scott-work> infinity, awesome!  thank you :)
<scott-work> i'm not sure this is the proper forum for this question, but please point me in the right direction and i'll ask it there:
<scott-work> as ubuntu studio project lead i want to get permission to push studio packages to the repositories
<scott-work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Ubuntu_Developers_.28from_delegated_teams.29
<scott-work> should i follow the 'per package' route for permission or the 'delegated team' route?
<infinity> If you're going to end up with a large package set and a team managing it, you'll probably want to go the team route.
<micahg> scott-work: you probably want a package set as opposed to a delegated team unless you plan on a lot of applicants for Ubuntu Studio packages that you would like to be able to approve
<micahg> scott-work: #ubuntu-devel is fine for membership questions
<micahg> the DMB doesn't have its own channel, although, maybe that's not a bad idea...
<scott-work> sorry, infinity and micahg, i was in a meeting at work
<scott-work> infinity and micahg, i do not expect many people to have permissions to push studio packages to the repos, possibly only two for redundancy
<micahg> scott-work: yeah, you just need upload rights for the ubuntustudio packageset then
<micahg> scott-work: let's continue in #ubuntustudio-devel
<Laney> yeah, there already is one
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-20
<doko> there we go ... new boost packages in unstable :-/
<lamont> fresh tarballs for everyone
<lamont> well, shortly
<lamont> all freshened
<lamont> (oneiric, precise)
<cjwatson> thanks
 * slangasek begs for NEW processing of gettext :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: done (amd64/armel/i386)
<slangasek> ta :)
<cjwatson> lamont: firefox/powerpc seems to have faceplanted again
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: ^-
<lamont> cjwatson: thedac is dealing with it
<cjwatson> ta
<lamont> and scoring it through the floor
<chrisccoulson> what's up with firefox?
<cjwatson> <no filename>:0:allocation size overflow
<cjwatson> over and over and over
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/8.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/2865780
<lamont> chrisccoulson: when I looked in on it, the launchpad-buildd (twistd) process was chewing up a CPU.  that was all the machine was doing
<cjwatson> it's kind of getting in the way of powerpc catching up, which would be helpful
<lamont> and that cputime was probably from capturing stdout
<lamont> cjwatson: if you bump the priority on your sulfur ticket, you'll get a third lp-buildd sooner
<lamont> OTOH, ppc...
<cjwatson> might try that tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> can we kill powerpc? ;)
<chrisccoulson> lamont, any idea what my powerpc build is doing? ie, what processes are running? is there a firefox process running on there?
<chrisccoulson> or xpcshell?
<lamont> chrisccoulson: I don't, and didn't save any of it when I was smashing it earlier.
<lamont> chrisccoulson: I would recommend a manual build in the precise schroot on davis
<chrisccoulson> that's what i'm trying now. but it's quite late here, i'm not sure how far it will get before i go to bed
<doko> chrisccoulson, rescored the firefox build to -10000
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-21
<mdeslaur> What's the process of syncing or pocket-copying stuff from oneiric-updates into precise?
<mdeslaur> does it happen automatically at some point? if not, don't we risk losing ubuntu-specific changes from oneiric-updates and oneiric-proposed?
<seb128> mdeslaur, usually they are copied to -updates and $newserie at the same time
<seb128> mdeslaur, when $newserie still has the same version
<mdeslaur> seb128: that's not currently happening
<seb128> mdeslaur, example?
<mdeslaur> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's not in -updates yet?
<mdeslaur> seb128: 2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4.1  is in oneiric -updates, but only 2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4 is in P
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems like this one was not copied, but it comes from security, not proposed
<mdeslaur> seb128: so the automatic copy is done by the SRU process, but it's not being done by the security update process?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I was speaking about proposed->updates, I would assume security updates should be handled the same way
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's not automatic I think
<seb128> it's an archive admin best practice
<seb128> mdeslaur, this one was maybe an oversight
<mdeslaur> hmm...our stuff gets copied to -updates with an automatic script IIRC
<mdeslaur> no AA to blame
<seb128> ok, so maybe that script needs fixing
<seb128> for proposed->updates it's done manually and the archive admin runs the command to copy to $nextversion as well usually
<jdstrand> I don't think we can do it automatically
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: why not?
<jdstrand> at least not simply-- it is really only at the beginning of the dev release where we want to do this. we really want to build on the new toolchain later on
<mdeslaur> well, what's the AA best practice? do you stop copying at some point?
<jdstrand> I only do it when I am asked to
<jdstrand> I wasn't asked, so it didn't happen
<jdstrand> I also didn't think about it with the USNs
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems it depends of the people
<seb128> I like better to upload things once that to upload twice with 2 revision to 2 series
<mdeslaur> so we've got an issue here, where we may be losing ubuntu-specific fixes once people start merging from debian
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I've made a note to discuss this as part of our dev release update process at UDS
<seb128> i.e for desktop we usually upload the sru and pocket copy
<jdstrand> seb128: but only early on, no?
<seb128> jdstrand, it doesn't last long before $nextversion > $stable yes
<seb128> like once we start on merges that time is over
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that was the 'not simply' part I was thinking about. we need to be smart about the versions
<seb128> we usually do 1 or 2 weeks for SRU, then the merges
 * jdstrand nods
<seb128> jdstrand, so yes, it's usually between release and UDS
<seb128> then after than we reduce the number of SRU and uploads to unstable then backport
<seb128> mdeslaur, right, we might be losing fixes and we do loose some (i.e it's already happened in the past)
<seb128> but pocket copies will not fix that
<seb128> one way to "fix" it, is to not move things to -updates until the fix is in $unstable
<seb128> which I guess is fine for SRUs but less for security
<mdeslaur> any way we do it is fine, as long as we have a process that works and is consistent for everyone
<seb128> right
<seb128> let's discuss it at UDS, thanks for pointing it
<mdeslaur> I was under the mistaken impression that O stuff gets copied automatically to P, which was a wrong assumption
<seb128> right
<mdeslaur> ok, thanks seb128, jdstrand
<jdstrand> np
<sbeattie> Hi, can I get a pocket copy of wireshark 1.2.11-6+squeeze4build0.10.10.1 from maverick-security to maverick-updates?
<jdstrand> I can do that
<jdstrand> sbeattie: done
<sbeattie> jdstrand: thanks.
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-22
<maxb> Is something weird happening? The PGP Release signature for oneiric-partner is BAD
<maxb> ok, what?! I get different content in Release.gpg depending on whether it is downloaded using Apt or (curl,wget)
<cjwatson> lp_archive@cocoplum:~$ gpg --verify /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-partner/dists/oneiric/Release.gpg /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-partner/dists/oneiric/Release
<cjwatson> gpg: Signature made Sat Oct 22 09:19:06 2011 UTC using DSA key ID 437D05B5
<cjwatson> gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<cjwatson> transparent proxy that's cached Release and Release.gpg differently, perhaps
<cjwatson> wget -O /dev/null --no-cache on both sometimes helps
<cjwatson> (cf. bug 804252)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804252 in launchpad "Please support InRelease files (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804252
<maxb> cjwatson: I think sadalbari is serving an out of date copy of Release.gpg
<maxb> scandium's seems OK
<maxb> Yup, all is well once I override archive.canonical.com in my /etc/hosts to talk to scandium only
<chrisccoulson> lamont, can you kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/8.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/2865778 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/8.0~b3+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/2860254 ?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realize the armel builds had gone the same way as powerpc too....
<slangasek> huh, syncpackage fails for me with a 404 error from packages.d.o
<slangasek> that's new
<bdrung> slangasek: file a bug report :)
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> bug #880051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 880051 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "syncpackage crashed with AttributeError in copy(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'strip' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880051
<bdrung> slangasek: that's fixed in trunk
<slangasek> is it a bug in syncpackage, or just bad error reporting of a packages.d.o problem?
<bdrung> slangasek: bug in syncpackage that it crashes, when it can't get the changelog from packages.d.o
<slangasek> ok - if it didn't crash the operation should complete successfully?
<slangasek> or does it need the changelog to DTRT?
<slangasek> my line of questioning is leading up to asking whether this will be SRUed :)
 * slangasek wonders what to do with pulseaudio-utils for multiarch
<slangasek> ia32-libs wants libpulsedsp... but is the mechanism used to load this multiarch safe anyway?
<slangasek> should we be setting LD_PRELOAD=libpulsedsp.so, to be architecture neutral
<slangasek> ah, padsp already does that
<slangasek> safe enough then
<bdrung> slangasek: it doesn't need the changelog. it just pulls it to promt it to the user (for confirmation).
<slangasek> sounds SRU worthy to me, then
<bdrung> yes, tumbleweed: ^
<tumbleweed> bdrung: agreed. Why are we having so many SRUs in the last month. Or we doing something wrong?
<tumbleweed> (re ubuntu-dev-tools)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: clear the current SRU first
<bdrung> tumbleweed: ok, i'll clear oneiric, and you the others?
 * tumbleweed prepared them all, but if nobody else will verify them, I will
<bdrung> tumbleweed: oneiric is already verified
<tumbleweed> bdrung: there's another SRU in progress too
<bdrung> tumbleweed: but the current one is verified
<maxb> cjwatson: It looks like the two nodes that comprise archive.canonical.com may be rather out of sync
<maxb> maxb@chimaera:~$ curl --silent --header "Pragma: no-cache" --header "Host: archive.canonical.com" http://scandium.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release | grep ^Date
<maxb> Date: Sat, 22 Oct 2011  9:19:05 UTC
<maxb> maxb@chimaera:~$ curl --silent --header "Pragma: no-cache" --header "Host: archive.canonical.com" http://sadalbari.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release | grep ^Date
<maxb> Date: Thu, 13 Oct 2011 16:32:27 UTC
<cjwatson> I can't do anything about that myself, but I've passed it on
<maxb> thanks
 * slangasek fills the new queue with multiarch packages
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-23
<cjwatson> maxb: Ng dropped sadalbari for now
<cjwatson> (it was trying to sync archive.u.c rather than c.c apparently)
<chrisccoulson> lamont, not sure if you saw my ping yesterday about the hung firefox builds on kaylaberry and meissa
<chrisccoulson> but those could do with being killed :)
<chrisccoulson> (or anyone else who can do that)
<chrisccoulson> i imagine those are cooking quite a bit ;)
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-15
<micahg> that's me fiddling with backports
<micahg> if someone has time to review ubuntustudio-default-settings/resping ubuntustudio after it builds, that would be rgeat
<ScottK> micahg: Is that really an RC issue to respin for?
<micahg> ScottK: the file is copied on install, so yes (I asked them to document the info in the bug)
<ScottK> OK.  Based on the bug, I agree.  I'll accept it, but I can't do the respin.
<micahg> ok
 * micahg wishes there was a better way to handle these $HOME files, but that usually ends up in crazy migration scripts that are prone to error
<ScottK> Right.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks
 * micahg disappears again
 * micahg should probably add it to the pad first
<micahg> pad updating, really gone now
<micahg> *updated
<slangasek> micahg, ScottK: ubuntustudio build queued pending ubuntustudio-default-settings_0.39 publication
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<slangasek> cjwatson, xnox: dunno if bug #1066653 rings any bells; doesn't smell RC to me, but maybe we want to release note it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066653 in ubiquity ""reinstall Ubuntu 12.10" on efi system fails when trying to mount /boot/efi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066653
<stgraber> good morning
<stgraber> I'm grabbing an up to date server image to do a secure boot test install for slangasek so I'll be off for 30min or so while it installs (only have one machine with me)
<stgraber> slangasek: I checked and I'm indeed running efifb under d-i
<infinity> stgraber: Of course, there's a new grub2 that will require another round of respins and testing.  But if the bugs fixed there don't affect you, all good.
<xnox> slangasek: do you want to add UEFI hooks to the ubiquity apport collection? e.g. efibootmgr --verbose (if available)
<xnox> ?
<stgraber> cjwatson: is it expected that the server image doesn't have (or can't find) the intel wireless firmware (iwlwifi-6000-*.ucode)?
<xnox> skaet: slangasek: I believe bug 1066480 is a dupe of bug 1046779 which has my comments there.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity "12.10 installer don't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046779 in ubiquity "No option to resize full-disk encrypted installations" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046779
<stgraber> infinity: the current grub "works" for me (where "works" means I get a 30s delay every boot because of the missing two modules)
<stgraber> infinity: I believe slangasek just wanted someone to confirm that one can boot, install and boot an ubuntu server image on a secureboot system
<stgraber> of course, my install drive (an old phone) decided to die on me at the middle of the install, so I'm setting it up again (after spending 10min figuring out how to fix the efi boot entries so I could boot my main system again)
<stgraber> (as d-i ran efibootmgr and changed my 'ubuntu' entry to point to the now dead usb key, requiring me to find another bootable media to chroot into my main system and fix the boot entries)
 * stgraber starts to miss good old MBR...
<stgraber> ok, done wiping the external SSSD and preparing another install media. I'll be out for the next 1.5h or so (install, test and lunch). Call my cell if you need me online (the +41 one)
<cjwatson> stgraber: YA thing missing from nic-firmware-*.udeb, I guess
<cjwatson> stgraber: 30s delay> I would say "try -proposed" except infinity screwed up the grub2-signed upload :)
<infinity> cjwatson: I did?
<xnox> cjwatson: you really know how to make someone's day go up and back down...
<xnox> =)))))
<infinity> xnox: To be fair, he just admitted in person that he screwed it up, and I just failed to notice and fix it. :P
 * xnox ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: well, we have another problem... I'm writting another boot image to debug and fix my laptop, but apparently ubuntu-server installs the signed grub but doesn't properly configure EFI to boot the shim (my current guess)
<stgraber> so I end up with an access denied error at boot time and the machine getting stuck there
<cjwatson> stgraber: OK, sigh, not a giant surprise I guess but ...
<cjwatson> stgraber: if you can manage to get me installer logs that'd help
<infinity> adam_g_: Have you done any testing on the nova build in quantal-proposed?
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, so the problem is that grub-efi-amd64-signed was installed but not the shim (no shim or shim-signed installed)
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll grab the install log now
<stgraber> Oct 15 09:15:18 in-target: E: Unable to locate package shim-signed
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280795/ for the full log
<stgraber> oh, one thing to note, as the installer couldn't find my wireless firmware and I don't have wired connectivity here, the install was done without internet access
<cjwatson> So maybe shim-signed just isn't on the server CD
<stgraber> yeah, looks like it, that's what I'm checking now
<cjwatson> I thought Steve had seeded it though
<cjwatson> But maybe not
<stgraber> it's not in /pool/main/s
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, so I guess we'll want shim-signed in the /pool of all images
<cjwatson> Yeah
<stgraber> good thing I tried a network-less install, would have been a bad surprise for anyone install on a secureboot system :)
<cjwatson> So how is shim-signed in main?
 * cjwatson checks germinate output
<xnox> cjwatson: somebody promoted it, without seeding.
<xnox> ?!
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> Oh, build-dep of d-i, of course
<cjwatson> xnox: component-mismatches being empty is a fairly good clue that didn't happen
<xnox> cjwatson: ok, thanks. makes sense. =)
<stgraber> I'm a bit unclear on that part of the seeds, would adding it to platform/installer be enough to get it in *-ship? (I see a whole lot of udeb in that seed but they're not on the desktop images, so I'm wondering if there's more magic going on around that)
<cjwatson> stgraber: already done
<stgraber> ok :)
<cjwatson> d-i-requirements + ship-live + (probably obsolete but I don't feel like reorganising now) usb-ship-live
<stgraber> oh yeah, I should just have grepped for grub-efi-amd64-signed and added at the same places :)
<cjwatson> yeah, exactly what I did
 * stgraber grabs new grub2-signed from LP for a quick test
<stgraber> and it works! no more error message or delay at boot
<cjwatson> Yay
<cjwatson> Hopefully I didn't break BIOS - apw is testing that
<stgraber> I'll reboot again in a few minutes to go poke at the menu and command line a bit see if I can spot anything else that's failing outside of the standard boot path
<cjwatson> So of the "under investigation" things, I'm still worried about bug 1066347
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066347 in ubiquity ""Reinstall Ubuntu" failed - apt-clone crashes with: KeyError: "filename './etc/apt/sources.list' not found" line 1886 in getmember in tarfile.py" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066347
<xnox> cjwatson: i have just finish reproducing it and peaking at the apt-clone tarball now.
<xnox> cjwatson: lovely. so the apt-clone tarball generated from within the installer has temp mountpoint leaked into the tarball.
<cjwatson> Aha
<xnox> cjwatson: it's /tmp/tmp.AYhUtphW4V/etc/apt/sources.list instead of ./etc/apt/sources.list
<cjwatson> That explains it, I was wondering
<xnox> cjwatson: is that enough for you to fix it =))))?
<cjwatson> If you could upload a fix for that ASAP, I think we should have it
<cjwatson> You have it in front of you :P
<xnox> ah.... =( sigh. ok.
 * xnox haven't done anything with apt-clone before yet.
<xnox> =)))
<cjwatson> Nor I, really
<cjwatson> Apart from monkey-see-monkey-do py3 porting
<cjwatson> xnox: If you can grab mvo, he might be able to help
<xnox> =)))) barry will like that phrase:"<cjwatson> Apart from monkey-see-monkey-do py3 porting"
<mvo> xnox: I can help you after lunch just give me some details plase :)
<cjwatson> mvo: bug 1066347 - respin-critical
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066347 in apt-clone ""Reinstall Ubuntu" failed - apt-clone crashes with: KeyError: "filename './etc/apt/sources.list' not found" line 1886 in getmember in tarfile.py" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066347
<xnox> mvo: see bug 1066347. It looks like we are generating restore tarball using: apt-clone clone --with-dpkg-repack --source "$mountpoint" "$working"
<xnox> mvo: and it looks like the mountpoint is not stripped from the tarball for the /etc/apt/sources.list it ends up as $mountpoint/etc/apt/sources.list in the tarball.
<mvo> xnox: uh, I will try to be back asap from lunch
<xnox> mvo: no rush, we release on thursday =)
 * stgraber quickly checks.
 * xnox kind of wishes the manpage would actually document all options.
<psivaa> xnox: if it would help bug 1066347 is similar to bug 1056815 where apt-clone-state tar file is attached
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066347 in apt-clone ""Reinstall Ubuntu" failed - apt-clone crashes with: KeyError: "filename './etc/apt/sources.list' not found" line 1886 in getmember in tarfile.py" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066347
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056815 in ubiquity "'Could not restore packages from the previous install' error message when installed from live usb" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056815
<stgraber> I'm waiting for images to download and I've done some apt-clone patching in the past, will see if it's a trivial fix, otherwise will let mvo look at it when he's back
<cjwatson> So, I see no other (potential) respin triggers that require a ubiquity upload, apart from the user-setup bug whose fix needs to be incorporated
<cjwatson> Given that bug 1066480 seems to have been punted?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity "12.10 installer don't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<stgraber> cjwatson: I can't remember, is apt-clone integrated in ubiquity or is it only in the dist-upgrader?
<cjwatson> It's a dependency
<xnox> cjwatson: well. I am punting it, but I want to hear a comment from $release-team to agree on punting it.
<cjwatson> What I mean is actually, shall I upload ubiquity now with just this user-setup fix?
<stgraber> good, so it's just ubuntu-release-upgrader that we should rebuild once we have apt-clone fixed (just to be safe)
<cjwatson> xnox: I'm not hugely happy about it, because you can tell that it has a LUKS header and prompt for a decryption password; but it does seem too late to fix now, since it'll require new UI, I think
<xnox> cjwatson: what about s/This system has nothing installed. What do you want to do?/This system has encrypted volume on it, what do you want to do?/
<cjwatson> Way too late for string changes
 * xnox thinks we have a template for "data" disk present ?!
<cjwatson> ? is sufficient :-P
<xnox> Or reuse the "other" option. Which maybe even more confusing
<cjwatson> It does sound like it'll have to be a release note
<xnox> i will not use capitalisation or punctuation any more because that will annoy cjwatson
<xnox> cjwatson: true.
<cjwatson> I only ask for normal punctuation :-)
<Laney> Yeah, everyone knows it's ‽.
<cjwatson> So, anyway, I tend to agree, but maybe worth confirming with QA whether they're prepared to consider it not stop-ship
<cjwatson> I guess I should do a translation refresh if we need to upload ubiquity anyway
<stgraber> mvo, cjwatson, xnox: I found the problem, figuring out what's the best fix now
<cjwatson> Oh, great
<xnox> apt_pkg?
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, apt_pkg.config.find_file("Dir::Etc::sourcelist") returns an absolute path, so the code adding ./ in front of it doesn't really help
<stgraber> I'll probably just go with stripping the source from that path as an easy workaround for that problem
<cjwatson> Strip find_file("Dir") off the front, maybe
<cjwatson> (Modulo details)
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, yeah, using find_file("Dir") would be better than my current hack :)
<xnox> stgraber: but for all the other files, we manually pass the correct name with tar.add($var, arcname='./correct/name')
<xnox> after find_file returns absolute paths.
<stgraber> xnox: right, expect that for apt we don't have a fixed filename so can't go with just hardcoding it
<xnox> stgraber: because of sources.list.d/*?
<stgraber> right
<stgraber> anyway, cjwatson's suggestion works fine, just cleaning up the code now, will have a diff in a minute
<xnox> cool =)
<mvo> stgraber: back and \o/
<stgraber> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280892/
<stgraber> haven't tested the sources.list.d case yet though, I just assumed it'd also be affected, testing that now
<stgraber> right, sources.list.d is indeed affected but my fix doesn't work for this one, updating
<mvo> stgraber: maybe I'm a bit slow today, but I don't quite get why the prefix with "." does not work when its added as "arcname"
<stgraber> mvo: because sources is /media/... instead of just /etc/apt/sources.list so you end up with ./media/...
<mvo> stgraber: aha, that was the missing piece of info I needed :)
<stgraber> mvo: my patch is completely wrong btw... it's trying to copy the files from outside the target with my change
<stgraber> mvo: that one is good though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280901/
<stgraber> there may be a better way of doing it, but that one is pretty short and obvious :)
<stgraber> mvo: unless you scream in the next 5 minutes, I'll push that to ubuntu:apt-clone and upload (lp:apt-clone is confusing me quite a bit, so I'll let you merge the change ;))
<xnox> it's funny how it's first set apt_pkg.config.set("Dir", sourcedir), and then later retrieved again.
<xnox> surely sourcedir should become self.sourcedir. but not during freeze =)
<xnox> stgraber: I'll test your patch.
<mvo> stgraber: ok, I merge it in a bit, this needs a test too to ensure we don't regress on this  but I can look at this later too
<stgraber> xnox: ok. I tested it locally with an install I had on a usb disk (under /media/...), worked fine here
<mvo> xnox: +1 for making it self.sourcedir, once there is a test its trivial to refactor
<xnox> stgraber: I'll test with ubiquity's reinstall =) which i have here open ready to accept patches.
<stgraber> mvo: pushed and uploaded
<xnox> stgraber: I don't think there is a need to test for arcname and do ifdefs, you could simply always pass it. Just make sure you set it always set to a correct name....
<xnox> oh well =)
<xnox> good enough.
<infinity> Daviey: Do we know any more about bug #1066556?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066556 in debian-installer "MAAS installed via d-i/tasksel: fails when opening the browser to /MAAS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066556
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, I know that the two places in the code using the function pass the arcname, but as the function had a pretty generic name I thought I might as well still support the "old way" :)
<xnox> stgraber: yeah, only caveat I once hit was that such changes generally break mock.patched unit tests, if they patch that function. which is sad times =/
<stgraber> ah, right. Which reminds me I probably should have ran the unit tests before uploading...
 * stgraber does that quickly now
<stgraber> xnox: well, I indeed broke a test in the process... for some reason the test suite isn't called at build time so I didn't notice...
<stgraber> (rejected apt-clone, will fix the test and re-upload)
<mvo> stgraber: its run as a pre-build hook in bzr-buildpackage
<xnox> mvo: apt-clone testsuite needs to be ported to DEP-8 compatible one & maybe build time runable one. Many of us don't use/call bd pre-build hooks =/
<stgraber> mvo: probably only in lp:apt-clone, not in ubuntu:apt-clone as I used bzr bd to test build and make the source package
<mvo> stgraber: oh, that is possible, I don't know about the details of ubuntu:apt-clone
<mvo> xnox: yeah, indeed
<mvo> xnox: dep8 test env added to trunk now
<xnox> cool =)
<mvo> next is the patch merge…
<xnox> stgraber: with your patch the install still fails.
<stgraber> xnox: any idea why?
<xnox> stgraber: now ubiquity is looking for precisely './etc/apt/sources.list' but the tar tf says the member is called "etc/apt/sources.list"
<xnox> stgraber: maybe you really want to set arcname to the right one =) without ifdefs ;-)
<xnox> it's actually error from apt-clone restore
<stgraber> xnox: ok, so that matches my failure in the test suite, so that's already what I'm looking at now
<infinity> Laney: Planning to fix handbrake's implicit pointer conversions?
<Laney> infinity: I was just speaking to siretart about that
<xnox> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280938/
<stgraber> xnox: right, same thing I'm getting from the test
<xnox> stgraber: so I suggest you explicetly set the acrname to ".(strip prefix)/" for all files.
<xnox> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280948/
<xnox> ?
<xnox> horum... still fails...
<mvo> stgraber, xnox: hrm, hrm, so there seems to be a testcase for this already in TestClone.test_save_state and its failing!
<stgraber> mvo: yeah, it's just that whoever last uploaded didn't run it ;) or something changed in python-apt breaking it
<mvo> stgraber: indeed
<mvo> dep8 will rescue us in the future
<xnox> also the fact that reinstall was not visible in the installer up until recently didn't help with manual testing of this feature either....
<xnox> mvo: assert is looking for './etc/apt/sources.list' yet tarball has '/etc/apt/sources.list'
 * xnox ponders if it's a change in tar...
<mvo> xnox: it appears r101 is still working, at least the test unless that is a red-herring
<stgraber> when running the tests, the assert is failing because sources.list is in tmp/tmp6qdubj/etc/apt/sources.list
<mvo> stgraber: right, that seems to be the issue then
<mvo> stgraber: r103 is breaking the test but that is unreleated, right?
<mvo> xnox: stgraber: actualy I wonder if that change in r103 didn't break this as well, it  looks quite supicious to me, would be interessting if you could ru na version 0.2.3~ubuntu1 just for testing
<stgraber> mvo: so, one obvious problem is that Dir doesn't match the source in the tests
<stgraber> from my debug code:
<stgraber> base_path = ./data/mock-system/
<stgraber> going with: /tmp/tmpKIvPei/etc/apt/sources.list, /tmp/tmpKIvPei/etc/apt/sources.list
<stgraber> if Dir was set to /tmp/tmpKIvPei/ then the test would pass
<mvo> stgraber: could you please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280977/ ?
<mvo> stgraber: I think we don't need to do anything complicated here, we know that sources.list needs to be in ./etc/apt/sources.list in the state file, so we I don't think we need to juggle paths
<stgraber> mvo: test still fails with that code. sources.list is good but sources.list.d isn't
<mvo> stgraber: hold on a sec
<mvo> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280983/ <- bettter?
<stgraber> hehe, I just did the same change locally ;) and the answer is no
<mvo> stgraber: heh :) odd, that is much happier for me
<stgraber> oh, actually nevermind, yours work...
<mvo> stgraber: if its now also working in the realworld we may have a winner
<mvo> stgraber: *fingerscrossed* :)
<stgraber> I probably made a typo in mine or something like that (used "/%s" % source instead of + but result should have been the same...)
<stgraber> mvo: hmm, there's still something wrong... I'm seeing duplicate entries now
<stgraber> I'm not even sure how that's possible to start with... according to midnight commander I'm getting /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blah.list twice
<stgraber> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280992/
<stgraber> mvo: oh, that's because you add the whole directory first
<mvo> stgraber: ohhh
<stgraber> right, confirmed that commenting the for loop works fine
<mvo> stgraber: that would not scrub passwords fromthe sources.list.d files
<mvo> stgraber: so that needs fxing, hold on a sec
<stgraber> mvo: going with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280999/ works here
<stgraber> except that the scrubbing won't work
<stgraber> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281002/ that one works
<mvo> stgraber: heh :) was just adding the same
<mvo> stgraber: I will also update the test to ensure its not doing the double adding
<mvo> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281005/ <- same as yours, just updates the test
<xnox> mvo: self.assertTrue(len(sources_list_d) == set(sources_list_d))
<xnox> ?
<xnox> mvo: self.assertTrue(len(sources_list_d) == len(set(sources_list_d)))
<xnox> :P
<mvo> xnox: I'm confused
<stgraber> xnox: self.assertTrue(len(set(members)) == len(members) ?
<stgraber> +)
<xnox> stgraber: yeah.
<stgraber> xnox: though members is a list of tar objects so that won't work as they'll be different even if it's the same path
<xnox> mvo: if you are testing that there are no duplicates you should check for how long is a unique set compared to the original list length.
<stgraber> xnox: so you'd first need to extract them as strings, then use set()
<xnox> also there is now a TarFile.getnames()
<xnox> no need to do the [m.names for m...]
<stgraber> xnox: oh, nevermind, the code already does that part :)
<stgraber> right
<xnox> meh. let me rerun ubiquity with this new one =)
<mvo> yeah, getnames() is nicer nowdays -
<mvo> xnox: well, len(sources_list_d) with recursive=True is "3" so the test served some purpose, but certainly testing for the actual names is prefereable
<stgraber> testing with getnames() and the len(set()) thing
<xnox> I see. =)
<mvo> xnox: sorry, blind today now I get your suggestion about list/set compare
<stgraber> mvo: so, I have a test using the list/set compare, except that we don't actually have anything in sources.list.d for the test so it's not spotting the bug if I regress the code :)
<mvo> stgraber: hm? isn't there data/mock-system/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-....list ?
<stgraber> mvo: all lines are disabled, so it's ignored
<mvo> stgraber: meeeh
<mvo> stgraber: I think that is actually order dependant, the restorestatenewrelease is the problem
<mvo> (I bet)
<xnox> yeah.... we should be constructing to sorted lists and comparing them =/
<xnox> well the real test is whether ubiquity will manage to reinstall itself =)
 * xnox running it now....
<xnox> yeay =) the tarball looks good... now waiting until the restore.
<mvo> stgraber, xnox: finally! tests are happy with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281041/ - I commit this to trunk now
<skaet> :)
<stgraber> mvo: good, I was starting to poke at the apt config but you're clearly faster than me when dealing with python-apt ;)
<mvo> stgraber: yeah, the lack of apt_pkg.config.clear_all_damm_it() is a problem (that has a branch but is not merged yet). so this cheap workaround will have to do
<stgraber> mvo: why did you remove accerciser?
<mvo> stgraber: for me this now works, not sure what kind of artifact that is
<stgraber> ok, because here it's failing when it's not there
<mvo> stgraber: oh, please add it back then, I investigate now why
<xnox> mvo: stgraber: confirming that http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281002/ works in ubiquity
<xnox> mvo: comparing two sets will not catch duplicates, but silently discard them.
<mvo> xnox: meh, yes
<xnox> mvo: sort the list & compare it with sorted expected list.
<xnox> mvo: that should catch everything.
<mvo> xnox: thanks, fixed and updated
<infinity> stgraber / mvo: What's the status of the whole apt-clone thing?
<cjwatson> apt-clone is python3 only - you could just use assertCountEqual
<stgraber> infinity: I'll upload in a few minutes
<cjwatson> (>= 3.2)
<xnox> cjwatson: cool =) we are settling on comparing two lists now to catch exact names & extra/missing items.
<cjwatson> which is pretty much what assertCountEqual does
<cjwatson> except less manual code :)
<stgraber> infinity: re-applying that last change from mvo, then running a few more tests on it and pushing
<xnox> cjwatson: ah, cool =)
<skaet> infinity,  have you had a chance to talk to elmo and find out when we're going to get the certificate issue resolved for WUBI?
<infinity> skaet: We don't seem to have an elmo here, but we'll chase it up.
<skaet> infinity,  thanks.   also been looking at /etc/issue on quantal - it has "Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l" ,   is that "\n \l" appropriate?
<stgraber> infinity: uploaded
<stgraber> mvo: final debdiff (pushed to ubuntu:apt-clone) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281067/
<stgraber> mvo: I went with cjwatson's suggestion to simplify your test a little
<infinity> skaet: Yes.
<stgraber> tested locally with the test suite + my own system + an external system mounted in /media/
<cjwatson> \n and \l are documented in getty(8)
<cjwatson> under "ISSUE ESCAPES"
<skaet> infinity,  cjwatson - am also a bit concerned that the MAAS issue may impact d-i,   can we make sure we get feedback on scope of impact before we respin?
<skaet> thanks cjwatson.  :)
<cjwatson> I don't know what's going on with the MAAS thing - we asked for feedback from Daviey earlier today and heard nothing
<infinity> skaet: I've asked Daviey for feedback, not sure what's ha... What he said.
<cjwatson> FWIW since wubi.exe isn't on the images any more, it's not an issue for the next round of respins - just needs to land in time for a test of just that before release
<cjwatson> (obviously needs to happen, just trying to keep a handle on what are immediate issues)
<skaet> cjwatson, infinity - Daviey's in california, with good chunk of server team,  so we're going to be at a time disadvantage communicating with them.
<cjwatson> ah
<infinity> Alright, well, they'll be up soonish.
<cjwatson> Wonder if I can reproduce the MAAS thing in kvm
<cjwatson> I obviously don't have a full setup
<cjwatson> I guess it needs a server of some kind
<xnox> cjwatson: is ubiquity in -proposed on purpose? cause then [35] trigger is not really "published and ready"
<cjwatson> I don't really have enough context or details to be able to get anywhere
<skaet> hggdh,  ^ can you help cjwatson with reproducing?
<cjwatson> xnox: avoiding arch skew
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> I don't want even transient uninstallability at this point
<cjwatson> I didn't say [35] was "published and ready", FWIW
<cjwatson> anyway, it's copyable now, I'll do that
 * xnox the pad does. whoever that is.
<xnox> =)
<skaet> my bad,  I saw it fix released, but didn't check the pocket it was in.
<stgraber> what's the maas bug # again? I have a maas server somewhere for testing
<xnox> bug 1066556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066556 in debian-installer "MAAS installed via d-i/tasksel: fails when opening the browser to /MAAS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066556
<stgraber> thanks
<skaet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1066556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066556 in debian-installer "MAAS installed via d-i/tasksel: fails when opening the browser to /MAAS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<stgraber> btw, would be nice of someone could review apt-clone in the queue
<cjwatson> I will
<stgraber> looks easy to reproduce, I'll do that now
<cjwatson> Looks OK to me
<stgraber> the new livefs server install is really impressive! Installing a maas VM here took 3 minutes including answering all the d-i questions ;)
<cjwatson> stgraber: excellent, tell the server team that so that they get off my back about performance
<stgraber> :)
<cjwatson> jamespage: what happens to old iSCSI installs here?  Do they end up with two conflicting initiator names?  (Where did GenerateName store the generated name/)
<cjwatson> ?
<hggdh> cjwatson: how can I help you?
<stgraber> maas bug reproduced
<cjwatson> hggdh: no need now, I think
<cjwatson> jamespage: I guess that the initiator name used to go into /etc/iscsi/initiatorname.iscsi, so that this was previously violating policy by editing a conffile in maintainer scripts?
<cjwatson> (and in fact still will, if I understand this correctly, just now front-and-centre in the postinst)
<stgraber> rbasak: answer to your question in bug 1066556 is yes. Running dpkg-reconfigure and not changing anything fixes it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066556 in debian-installer "MAAS installed via d-i/tasksel: fails when opening the browser to /MAAS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066556
<cjwatson> (I mean "still will [go into that file]")
 * stgraber reinstalls maas to diff the pre/post dpkg-reconfigure and see exactly what's wrong
<cjwatson> stgraber: in the allegedly-dup bug, roaksoax says that it's because the rabbitmq user is not created during CD install - so dpkg-reconfigure after reboot won't be a good guide
<cjwatson> I think perhaps it's rather because the rabbitmq service is not started
<cjwatson> (which is intentional and I recall telling the server team this - we don't start services during installation)
<stgraber> maas is broken post-install (after reboot) until you run dpkg-reconfigure
<infinity> seb128: Is there a cherry-pick one could do for bug #1060171?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060171 in compiz-core "gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup_node() from g_hash_table_remove_internal() from event_filter_func() from gdk_event_apply_filters()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060171
<cjwatson> stgraber: Indeed, but that matches roaksoax's analysis
<barry> xnox, cjwatson love it!
<seb128> didrocks, popey, ^
<cjwatson> After reboot, rabbitmq will be running when you run dpkg-reconfigure
<cjwatson> Which is the important bit - running dpkg-reconfigure during installation wouldn't help, if that analysis is right
<stgraber> ah, yeah, that makes sense
<seb128> infinity, do you think it's worth trying to get on the iso rather than SRU0?
<didrocks> infinity: you mean for finale?
<stgraber> so one fix would be to move that logic into the maas upstart job which I assume properly depends on rabbitmq running
<cjwatson> So in that case, I don't see anything that might reasonably be changed in d-i - maas has to handle this the first time it's run
<infinity> seb128: Well, given that a fix was available for a week, I'm a bit surprised no one mentioned the possibility.  But it's not critical, if it can be 0-dayish.
<didrocks> infinity: it's already on the SRU0 list, popey's team is supposed to have something ready to upload for tomorrow
<infinity> didrocks: Alright.  We'll see how that pans out, then.
<didrocks> infinity: well, the crash didn't get that much to ask for a cherry-pick in finale
<infinity> didrocks: Still, if there *is* a simple/auditable/testable cherry-pick for it, I wouldn't actually say no to having it on the ISO (or at least to having it build in proposed and consider it for a respin, if there's one)
<infinity> didrocks: Oh, it's not that common?  There was a claim it was a "top crasher".
<skaet> didrocks, infinity - cherry picked to get rid of it (if fix was available today) would be nice.    Tomorrow's heading towards too late territory and best leave it for SRU.
<didrocks> infinity: 30 on errors.ubuntu.com, we cherry-picked way worse lenses fix :)
<xnox> cjwatson: about bug 1066302 how come ubuntu-studio does not have release_notes_url? =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066302 in ubiquity "/cdrom/.disk/release_notes_url missing in ubuntu-studio, resulting in ubiquity triggering installer update" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066302
<didrocks> skaet: when i'm telling tomorrow, it's tomorrow for -proposed :)
<xnox> cjwatson: it's currently being release noted that "the update link is shown and does nothing" but I think this can be fixed in studio cdimage build.
<didrocks> infinity: the fix is easy, if you have a respin plan, I don't object to backport it
<skaet> didrocks,  why not today for -proposed?
 * xnox wonders who is ubuntu studio contact.
<infinity> didrocks: Please upload then, yeah.
<didrocks> skaet: because we don't cherry-pick only that one
<infinity> didrocks: If that had happened days ago, it would have gone into a respin by now. :/
<didrocks> infinity: ok, let me do some testing first
<cjwatson> xnox: 'cos debian-cd only doesthat for a given list of products
<cjwatson> I can fix that if that's what the studio folks want
<didrocks> infinity: well, we get tons of small issues, we don't want to make the project less stable due to a late fix
<stgraber> scott-work: ^
<skaet> didrocks, only want a cherry pick of that one.   Want to limit scope of change at this point.
<didrocks> otherwise I can push for you a fix everyday if you one :)
<cjwatson> Actually I suspect studio didn't have it because it never used to be live
<cjwatson> So I'm going to JFDI
<didrocks> skaet: we agree :)
<didrocks> skaet: infinity: look at what is planned for SRU0 for instance: https://launchpad.net/compiz/+milestone/0.9.8.6
<cjwatson> xnox: Still a ubiquity bug though
<didrocks> (you can see there are other crashes)
<cjwatson> Should be showing different text if release_notes_url is  unset
<infinity> didrocks: Looking.
<xnox> cjwatson: true. But if you fix studio, we don't need to release not it (1066302 that is) (highlighting skaet)
<didrocks> and unity itself: https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/6.10.0
<skaet> ack xnox
<cjwatson> xnox: Sure
<infinity> didrocks: Actually, yeah.  Nevermind the single cherry-pick.  You're right, just concentrate on the SRU0 stuff, and make sure it's solid.
<cjwatson> xnox: I just want to make sure it's still open
<xnox> cjwatson: ack.
<infinity> didrocks: Not sure why this one bug was deemed more interesting than the rest.
<Laney> because of its place on e.u.c
<skaet> errors.ubuntu.com statistics on it.
<infinity> skaet: Yes, I meant I wasn't sure why, other than statistics. :P
<cjwatson> xnox: done
<infinity> Frequency != Impact.
<seb128> well, it's still a metric
<didrocks> infinity: who told you it was interesting? :)
<seb128> we want to fix the most common issues
<infinity> If it's guaranteed to explode right after install, and one can't upgrade, that would be critical.
<infinity> didrocks: Whoever noted it in the pad. :P
 * didrocks opens the pad :p
<infinity> seb128: Sure, and it's being fixed.  I don't disagree with fixing it. :)
 * Laney gets blinded by the colours on the pad
<skaet> infinity,  it was put on the pad to make sure we had this discussion,  after seeing it was top on errors.ubuntu.com over the weekend.     Discussion has happened.   Process working.
<didrocks> infinity: TBH, I would prefer that we have it in a strongly tested SRU. I know compiz/gtk-w-d too much to know we can have regression on "simple fixes" like that
<skaet> didrocks,  I'd also prefer a strongly tested SRU
<didrocks> I have some debs if you want, still not fan of risking a heart attack :-)
<cjwatson> doko: Hmm, do you understand why kamailio/amd64 failed?
<cjwatson> doko: Seems weird that you have CFLAGS=... in the configure parameters twice now, rather than causing dpdkg-buildflags --export=configure to DTRT
<cjwatson> *dpkg-buildflags
<doko> well, I add something in the second line
<doko> I have to look at it. it could be that some -f flag which was set upstream, is now overwritten again
<doko> like the -fsigned-char which I noticed on arm
<cjwatson> You add something, yes, it just seems odd and semi-not-clearly-defined to have it there twice
<cjwatson> Rather than using DEB_MAINT_CFLAGS_APPEND say
<doko> the _APPEND macros should never be used in the rules files itself. they are meant to overwrite things
<doko> like in a test rebuild
<cjwatson> doko: Err, not true!
<cjwatson> doko: DEB_CFLAGS_APPEND is for the user - but DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND is explicitly for use in debian/rules
<cjwatson> Even documented as such in dpkg-buildflags(1)
<doko> ahh, ok
<cjwatson> (Sorry, I got the name wrogn earlier)
<smartboyhw> Is the Studio image respinning now?
<skaet> smartboyhw, it will be include in the next set of respins we'll be coming out later
<smartboyhw> skaet, yeah!
<plars> cjwatson:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1066883 is the X issue on amd64+mac psivaa just filed that I mentioned a bit ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066883 in xorg "Fatal server error: Can not run in framebuffer mode on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<skaet> thanks plars
<smartboyhw> skaet, I think we need to change the release notes for Ubuntu Studio 12.10....
<skaet> smartboyhw,  please edit in any changes you think are necessary.    They are under version control.
<smartboyhw> :D
<skaet> scott-work, will be revieweing/improving this week as well,  I believe.
<cjwatson> *blink* 1066883 looks like Intel graphics, so why is that exploding ...
<smartboyhw> skaet, so I just edit it in the wiki?
<scott-work> skaet: sorry i haven't been very responsive today, between sick and work...ugh
<smartboyhw> scott-work, hey I was just going to find you:D
<scott-work> it appears that we are respinning our image, i think that is good
<scott-work> and i shall be reviewing the release notes as well
<scott-work> hi smartboyhw
 * cjwatson wonders if there are any X people in a sensible timezone to look at 1066883 - this is opaque to me
<cjwatson> plars: ^- FWIW
<Laney> there is mlankhorst who is not in this channel
<plars> cjwatson: psivaa was trying to track someone down earlier, did you have any luck with that psivaa ?
<cjwatson> This is mostly me disclaiming ability to make any sense of it
<psivaa> plars: i could not find anyone to reproduce that
<balloons> Daviey, have you seen this? https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018542 in debian-installer "JEOS install oversized" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> there's concern the current RC images are also overlimit
<cjwatson> balloons: I thought the plan was to update the docs for that
<balloons> yes -- I was just thinking for some reason that jeos had a specific requirement for some reason
<balloons> k -- if not then :-)
<balloons> cjwatson, ahh probably this line that had me thinking this way: "This change does not affect Ubuntu Server, which remains a traditional CD sized image.  "
<balloons> that's from Kate's email annouce
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes
<cjwatson> balloons: yeah, that's image size not installed size
 * balloons rattles head
<skaet> cjwatson,  infinity - just talked to roaksoax in california.   fix is still being figured out but it will be localized to the maas package.    So we can go ahead and respin the images after the last bits publish.
<cjwatson> maas is on the server images
<skaet> yes
<skaet> we may need to respin that one again after a fix is found,  but we may as well pick up the other pieces now.
<cjwatson> So should we respin server anyway?
<cjwatson> (Now, I mean)
<skaet> yes,  there's no eta on the fix at this point.
<skaet> plars, hggdh ^ FYI.
<hggdh> skaet: ack
<phillw> skaet: is anyone looking at the debian-installer fail for PPC (Affects server and Alternate for PPC)?
<skaet> infinity, ^ ??
<skaet> phillw, bug number?
<phillw> bug 1066435
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066435 in debian-installer "Debian-installer powerpc recursive fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<xnox> infinity: is probably away from his physical ppc box, i think...
<cjwatson> iz kernel bug
<xnox> =))))
<cjwatson> kernel/exit.c
<jibel> balloons, the minimal installation size has been increased to 668000B for 32bit and 668000B + 93250B for 64bit as agreed with the server team. See with Daviey or jamespage for details.
<cjwatson> (well, probably ... have reassigned as at least a temporary measure anyway)
<balloons> jibel, ty.. that's what I was trying to confirm
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks, they're trying to get some meaningful logs up, but not easy with the fail so early on.
<phillw> but, we do know the spin that broke it, so that may help a bit (he says, more in hope...) :)
<phillw> the desktop is unaffected, which is why it was not initally flagged as kernel bug.
<jamespage> cjwatson, not ignoring you - power was out....
 * jamespage reads backscroll
<jamespage> cjwatson, I've actually just restored the postinst bits which where lost during the last merge that generated the initiator name on install
<jamespage> (and yes its not policy compliant - it should be using ucf)
<jamespage> cjwatson, initiator name still ends up in the same place - its done by the init script in the latest Debian revisions
<jamespage> cjwatson, upgrades should be OK
<skaet> cjwatson, infinity - when kicking off the respins,  please bias towards getting arm desktop, arm server out early so we can get some testing in today before Europe goes offline.
<skaet> cjwatson,  anything left to land?  or can the respins be started?
<infinity> cjwatson: Waiting on the d-i I just uploaded, at least.
<plars> infinity: did you have any additional thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1066376
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066376 in initramfs-tools "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions" [Undecided,New]
<skaet> infinity,  what d-i change?
<infinity> plars: Oh, yeah, I'll follow up.  It's almost certainly always been broken, even in many x86 cases, and we'll have to fix it in another release.
<cjwatson> jamespage: it's policy-compliant *now* :)
<infinity> skaet: d-i needed rebuilding to pick up the latest grub2 (again)
<skaet> ahh..
<skaet> thanks infinity
<cjwatson> (Well, ish)
<cjwatson> I wonder if we should get this open-iscsi in for server ...
<jamespage> yes please
<jamespage> and thanks
<plars> infinity, skaet: thanks, I couldn't reproduce it on my x86 machine at least, but it could be more isolated than the clear case on arm. I added it to the pad for investigation on friday but it seems to have fallen off at some point.  I think at the very least it should go in release notes
<slangasek> xnox: efibootmgr ubiquity apport hook> I don't think so, I don't imagine that's going to be all that relevant after the current crop of efi bug reports are sorted
<xnox> slangasek: ok.
<doko> cjwatson, still no clue on the kamailio ftbfs. replaced gcc with gcc-4.6, binutils with 2.22, restored the upstream CFLAGS ...
<cjwatson> doko: Does the previous version FTBFS now?
<doko> yes
<infinity> Oh, special.
<kenvandine> i see my updated telepathy-indicator made it on the last iso spin earlier
<kenvandine> it had an annoying bug, fixed in -proposed now
<kenvandine> any chance of getting it in the next respin?
<infinity> kenvandine: Yeah, I'm pulling it in.
<kenvandine> thanks!
<xnox> cjwatson: have you seen bug 1066173 ? (now installing on to external drive sdb, grub is installed on to internal drive sda)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066173 in ubiquity "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066173
<cjwatson> xnox: sigh :-/
<cjwatson> apw ran a bunch of USB tests this morning and didn't run into that, and there are supposed to be automatic tests for this ...
<cjwatson> Can't look today, will queue up for tomorrow morning
<xnox> ok.
<apw> xnox, i am redoing a test to confirm
<infinity> Alright, respinning the world after this publisher run, if no one has objections.
<xnox> apw: thanks. as far as I can see "boot of cdrom, check that sda is internal & sdb is external, install onto external" check logs where grub got installed.
<jibel> I think I still have the logs on the external drive I used for the test
<skaet> infinity,  make it so..  please get the arm server/desktop images out from the respin early.
<skaet> if you could paste the build sets as you kick them off,  it would help us follow along with the sequence and stop needing to ping.
<slangasek> infinity: maybe now's the time for you to implement that work item to support disabling builds on the ISO tracker when a respin is started ;)
 * skaet +1's that
<infinity> skaet: Paste sets as I kick them off?
<skaet> infinity - paste each of the commands lines you'll be hitting enter with on nusakan in the channel here, so we all know the sequence of operating.
<skaet> I'm assuming you'll be using the pad set, but with possible order modifications.
<skaet> just want it explicit, when it happens so we know order things come out next
<infinity> skaet: The only way to guarantee the order they come out is to build each one individually and wait.
<infinity> skaet: Probably better to just let queuebot let you know when they pop out.
<slangasek> infinity: please post the commands being run; people here can work out from there what to expect
<infinity> slangasek: I just used the default pipelines, as that satisfies the request to get ARM desktop/server out first.
<infinity> (Yes, lubuntu alternate comes before the server build, but it's only a few minutes, and ubuntu-desktop is building then anyway)
<infinity> Oh, for fuck's sake.
<infinity> Arguing about this made me lose track of when the publisher was done (and it wasn't), and I kicked off all the builds early.
<infinity> *sigh*
<xnox> adding http://pad.lv/1057690 as opportunity target
<slangasek> infinity: wait-for-package is nice
<slangasek> (if I do say so myself)
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, it is, but tailing a logfile was working fine too.
<slangasek> that's less fire and forget though ;)
<highvoltage> infinity: hey there. I got a message that a build triggered by you failed, is there something I should look at?
<stgraber> highvoltage: no, just ignore those
<infinity> highvoltage: Ignore it, I mangled the world a bit.
<highvoltage> infinity: ok
<roaksoax> skaet: marked the bug in question as dup of bug #1065763 and i already have a fix for it, just needs testing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065763 in maas "UI URL displays "200 Error" page after CD install" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065763
<roaksoax> skaet: it shold land later today
<skaet> thanks roaksoax
<skaet> once its tested, and landed,  we'll respin the server image to pick it up.
<scott-work> the ubuntu studio mailing list just received a image build failure email from nusakan. is this concerning to anyone?
<xnox> scott-work: inifinity cancelled a build. do not panic.
<scott-work> groovy
<infinity> scott-work: All being resolved now, sorry about the noise.
<scott-work> i have my towel and not panicing
<skaet> :)
<scott-work> panicking
<xnox> ;-)
<scott-work> no problem, infinity, i knew a respin was expected but wanted to make sure it wasn't something else going on
 * skaet breaking for lunch for a bit
<slangasek> infinity: still around?
<maxb> Hi. I've done a precise->quantal upgrade and ended up without a functional bootloader, because quantal's grub2 apparently cannot fit LVM support into the classic 62 sector gap between MBR and partitions, but precise's could.  Since release is ominously close, how should I be reporting this?
<slangasek> maxb: bug report against ubiquity and drop the bug number here
<slangasek> er, no
<slangasek> not ubiquity, of course
<slangasek> maxb: is this the same as bug #1066324?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066324 in grub2 "core.img too large for embedding with msdos partition style" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066324
<maxb> Ah, probably
<slangasek> maxb: also, does this mean you have no separate /boot partition outside of the LVM?
<balloons> so, are we just going to ship with the colord-sane issue, or am I the only one still getting it on new installs?
<maxb> OK, yes, that is exactly my issue - should I add a release notes task to that bug?
<slangasek> balloons: bug #, please?
<maxb> And no, I have no non-LVM partitions
<slangasek> maxb: yes please
<slangasek> maxb: right - so I guess it's a little late to tell you "Don't do that then"
<slangasek> I always put /boot outside the LVM
<maxb> slangasek: It works fine except for this :-)
<slangasek> and I thought the installer handheld users to do that
<maxb> I forget when I installed this, but I imagine I went for manual partitioning on the alternate CD
<slangasek> xnox: ^^ when ubiquity installs LVM guided, does it make sure to put /boot outside?
<slangasek> xnox: nevermind, I guess I already know that the answer is yes :)
<balloons> slangasek, no bug report.. I'm trying to find the old perputual colord-sane bug report from this cycle.. I can't file a new one, because apport says, it's not an offical package
<balloons> Crash is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281769/
<balloons> ahh found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/1043990
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043990 in colord "colord-sane crashed with SIGSEGV in __opendirat()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hggdh> balloons: they do not look the same. How did you get it?
<plars> Should English (and a few others) langauge support be complete on the isos? I could swear I'd seen a bug for this already but I'm not locating it at the moment, but perhaps there was and it's actually known/expected.  After installing without network, in english, it says I have incomplete language support and prompts to download
<plars> The dialog that comes up makes it seem more like it doesn't have information about the "available languages yet" rather than incomplete support for english
<plars> "No language information available" "The system does not have information about the available languages yet.  Do you want to perform a network update to get them now?"
<balloons> plars, yes I've gotten that for some time
<balloons> even installing in english.. there's some dicts that are not on the cd
<plars> actually, after updating that, it seems there are some things missing
<balloons> hggdh, I got it by doing an amd64 install
<plars> wbritish, myspell-{en-au, en-gb,en-za}, openoffice.org-hyphenation, hyphen-en-us, mythes-en-us, thunderbird-locale-en, thunderbird-locale-en-us
<hggdh> balloons: just that? Did you change colour settings? I just finished a desktop amd64, and I do not see the crash
<plars> balloons: regarding the colord-sane crash, I'm not seeing that anymore
<balloons> hggdh, no I did nothing else
<balloons> the weird piece is the 'this is not a ubuntu package'
<plars> balloons: so do you know if this is known and expected, or if it's something really missing?
<plars> skaet: sound familiar to you?
<balloons> hggdh, this is the exact case
<slangasek> balloons: ok; this colord crash doesn't even rank on errors.ubuntu.com, and no fix is reported to be available, so no, it's not a priority for fixing before release
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25954/testcases/1451/results/
<slangasek> balloons: if you can work with the desktop team to get a fix, we can take it as an SRU
<balloons> slangasek, k, just wondering.. I've had some form of color-sane errors for most of the cycle
<slangasek> balloons: understood, but errors.u.c suggests that your experience is not representative
<balloons> they stopped recently, but it seems they are cropping up again
<skaet> plars,  don't remember seeing any bugs similar in my searches,  so please go ahead and open one.
<roaksoax> skaet: uploaded
<skaet> thanks roaksoax
<balloons> slangasek, that's good :-)
<roaksoax> :)
<skaet> roaksoax, can you give a bit of overview of the testing done so far on it?
 * skaet figures may as well ask now.
<slangasek> cjwatson, infinity: trying to follow through on the pad to make sure everything that needs respinning is done, and I'm having a hard time verifying from the logs what version of grub2-signed is included in the d-i build. :/  Perhaps I should make that more verbose at build-time?  grabbing version and cat'ing it or something?
<skaet> slangasek, thanks for looking into that,  I was a bit worried.   from a timing perspective it should be good,  but double checking properly is much appreciated.
<slangasek> yes, it's much better to check proactively than to wait for someone to report that the bugs are still there ;P
 * skaet nods emphatically :)
 * skaet looking for roaksoax's upload and not seeing it.... 
<roaksoax_> skaet: ok, so I tested this by manually installing this packages after having a broken installation to see if it worked as expected, and it did
<roaksoax_> skaet: then in the installer itself, I made the necessary changes and confirmed that after reboot, MAAS is available
<plars> skaet: bug #1067040
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067040 in language-selector "Incomplete language support after networkless install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067040
<hggdh> plars: it is not only for networkless install, I got the prompt on a networked install; it does not happen if installing en_GB
<skaet> thanks roaksoax_
<skaet> I'm not seeing the upload yet,  am I just being impatient?  ;)
<skaet> ah yes
<skaet> indeed I am
<skaet> seeing it now
<plars> hggdh: really? I did an install with network just a bit ago and didn't get that
<plars> and I was definitely *not* installing with en_GB
<slangasek> plars, hggdh: what are the packages it tries to install when it says language support is incomplete?
<hggdh> plars: I did -- and still do. I just ass-umed it was expected to be prompted
<slangasek> so I'm not sure we have a hard rule about putting all the language support packages on the image
<slangasek> I know this has been brought up for the Chinese images in particular and so we've tried to get everything on there
<hggdh> slangasek: I will have to re-install for en_US (or wait for armhf-omap4 install to end
<slangasek> understood
<plars> slangasek: there's a list in the bug I posted above
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<plars> odd, it's prompting me again after I let it install them all and rebooted
<plars> update-notifier I guess it is, is telling me to do it again, but when it takes me to language-selector it doesn't prompt me to do anything
<jibel> slangasek, cjwatson apt crash is not fixed. It now crashes during installation with free software enabled.
<jibel> reproduced on kvm, now trying on hardware
<slangasek> jibel: "during installation"?  the crash cjwatson fixed should only happen during an apt-get update
<jibel> slangasek, I know, there is a segfault of libapt-pkg during the execution of plugininstall.py
<slangasek> jibel: ok, so sounds like something that should be treated as a separate bug.  Can you open a report with backtrace?
<slangasek> cjwatson, infinity: to answer my own question, yes, we should spit out the grub2 version in the log; change committed, in case we happen to respin d-i for any reason
<jibel> I filed bug 1067056 as a placeholder with ubiquity logs, I'll try to generate a stack trace
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067056 in ubiquity "libapt-pkg.so segfaults during execution of plugininstall.py" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067056
<plars> jibel: psivaa hit this also and filed it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1067035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067035 in ubiquity "Installer crashed when free software installed with manual partitioning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<plars> jibel: I just confirmed it on amd64, but on i386 I don't hit this
<jibel> plars, ok thanks, marking as dupe
<jibel> balloons, I have a colord-sane crash in the live session
<slangasek> plars, hggdh: I've confirmed that it's expected behavior that these english language support packages are not on the image and that they are available for download only once you have a network connection
<plars> slangasek: fair enough, just thought I remembered it once being the case that some languages were expected to be complete at install time regardless of connectivity
<plars> it's a fairly trivial thing though
<plars> this install crash is a bit more troublesome
<slangasek> plars: yeah, I don't recall that ever being a rule, and these packages certainly were not on the CD in previous releases either
<balloons> plars, slangasek yes I agree.. this is a no change
<slangasek> plars: note that if you do have a network connection during install, I would expect these packages to be automatically downloaded at that point; but even if that's not happening I think this is probably not respin-worthy for 12.10
<plars> slangasek: hggdh says that he's seeing an issue even with network connected, however I'm not able to reproduce that here
<slangasek> hggdh: ^^ if that's reproducible, I think that's definitely a bug in language-selector (unlike plars's bug, which is a debatable seed question)
<hggdh> slangasek, plars: I am trying to repeat now
<hggdh> I wonder if this has some influence from the system I am using, a Dell (the same one that lies about the disks)
<plars> hggdh: any chance you lost network at some point during the install?
<hggdh> plars: not to my knowledge; but this system takes a while to get a connection (not only it lies about disks, but it also does not recognise the NIC on BIOS/early boot)
<hggdh> sigh. Well, at least it was a cheap system.
<jibel> so apt bug is very close from yesterdays issue, not to say it's the same. apt crashes if sources.list is configured so that main and universe use the same mirror and are the only components on that mirror
<slangasek> skaet: was it you that accepted the cups package into quantal-proposed?  I would expect this to go via the SRU process, which hasn't been followed here
<skaet> slangasek, good point.
<hggdh> plars: cannot reproduce anymore. But, looking at the installer syslog, I see ubiquity downloading language files
<plars> hggdh: yeah, I'm thinking maybe you lost network for a bit
<hggdh> plars: think so, or it is just this crappy Dell acting up. But since I see about the same set of files being downloaded as you noted in your bug, then at least we know these files are *NOT* there.
<hggdh> plars: so, if it is networkless, you will not have full language support
 * skaet has to head out to appt now, back on later.
<jibel> cjwatson, slangasek same bug, but other method. This time it's in PkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion() instead of PkgCacheGenerator::List::NewProvides()
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<jibel> I'll attach the back trace
<hggdh> plars: I confirmed the language support bug
<plars> hggdh: I think it's invalid - expected behavior as slangasek mentions above
<plars> or at least, unspecified behavior to be more precise
<hggdh> it may be indeed.
<hggdh> plars: have you tried a panda install? Mine hangs on preparing the system (hard hang)
<plars> hggdh: not yet
<infinity> slangasek: d-i was definitely respun for the latest grub2 and published before any images were spun, but yes, I agree that better verbosity in the logs would be nice.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> plars: we have some freshly signed wubi binaries; are you in a position to do some testing today?
<slangasek> plars: quantal http://people.canonical.com/~dlawson/wubi-r273-signed.exe , precise http://people.canonical.com/~dlawson/wubi-r269-signed.exe
<plars> slangasek: will take a look as soon as I can
<slangasek> cheers
<plars> slangasek: looks like we bought 2 more years :)
<plars> slangasek: valid from 10/3/2012 to 10/6/2014
<slangasek> yeah, I assume they only come in 2-year increments :/
<slangasek> plars: so does it check out in terms of running without warnings?
<plars> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> plars: cool - did you test both of 'em?
<plars> slangasek: I'm running the install from it now, but it no longer complains that it can't be verified
<plars> slangasek: no, just the quantal one so far
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> will wait for full results before I publish
<TheLordOfTime> how do package versions change, from debian-sync to first ubuntu-only changes?
<TheLordOfTime> for SRUs
<plars> slangasek: by full, do you just want a run to make sure they don't complain? or installs from both?
<slangasek> plars: if it's not too much effort, a full install from each to make sure you *actually* get the release you were expecting would be nice
<slangasek> plars: otherwise, I can always try to binary diff them against the existing ones to see if they're the same binary, and call it good :)
<plars> slangasek: it will take me some time, I've started the install with the quantal one, but need to go do some stuff. I'll be back on this evening for sure though
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: That's a better question for #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK:  ah, well once someone in -motu answers, i'll know
<TheLordOfTime> since they havent answered ;p
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK:  trying to push a fix for an nginx segfault through, hence my asking multiple people to get an answer quickly
<TheLordOfTime> (segfault bugs are evil)
 * TheLordOfTime disappears to -motu
<slangasek> TheLordOfTime: please don't treat #ubuntu-release as an escalation channel for questions you're not finding answers to in the regular channels; while people here probably know the answers, we're also here because we're busily trying to coordinate the release
<TheLordOfTime> slangasek:  understood.
<bdrung> bug #1067064 is a (late) FFe for vlc 2.0.4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067064 in vlc "FFe New upstream release 2.0.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067064
<ScottK> vlc is only seeded in mythbuntu and they aren't participating this time around, so it's possible.
<ScottK> bdrung: What bout the libdvdnav comment?
<slangasek> skaet: "translations" are still listed as an opportunity target with a question mark; seems to be getting rather late in the day for that.  Did the check with dpm/pitti happen?  Should this be removed from the pad?
<bdrung> ScottK: the window release ships with a newer libdvdnav library and therefore fixes some bugs caused by the library. we build against the system libdvdnav and therefore take care to update the library.
<hggdh> slangasek: on maas again
<slangasek> hggdh: eta on refreshed server images is soon-ish
<hggdh> k
<slangasek> huh, sorry, thought I commented here about those already, but scrollback tells me I was lying to myself
<slangasek> anyway, the livefs spins are all done so the images should be along shortly
 * stgraber is done for the day, will do the heavy testing tomorrow morning, now that we have builds
<stgraber> slangasek, cjwatson: I'm assuming you'll want me to start with ubuntu server amd64 on secureboot right (to make sure the shim installs fine and that the rest then boots)?
<slangasek> stgraber: that would certainly be helpful, yes
<ScottK> bdrung: What testing have you done on Quantal?
<doko> cjwatson, I wouldn't care if kamailio is completely removed. it's only in sid, not wheezy
<xnox> slangasek: partman checks for separate /boot in both d-i & ubiquity. More over you have to preseed or drop the promts level to be asked "do you really really wanna wanna no separate /boot"
<slangasek> xnox: ah, really?  I wonder if that's what maxb did
<skaet> slangasek,  yeah its too late in the day for them.   Should have happened earlier.    Remove from pad
<slangasek> skaet: removed
<slangasek> so the only thing I'm currently aware of that's a potential respin trigger is the apt issue when using Free Software Only mode
<slangasek> I hope I can work out today how to fix that, by referencing Colin's fix for the previous instance
<phillw> slangasek: and if we get ppc to work in alternate and server..... pretty please?
<slangasek> phillw: bug #?
<phillw> it got broke during RC respins, which is a pain!
<xnox> slangasek: yeah. finished scrollback.
<phillw> bug 1066435
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066435 in linux "Debian-installer powerpc recursive fault" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<phillw> slangasek: and we are REALLY against the clock on this one, as it was a proposed route for the video card bug affecting nVidia graphics cards.
<xnox> slangasek: does the 2-year increment means that wubi-precise is signed with now expired cert? Given that a release is supported for 18 months that R, S and T will become "unverified" ever so quickly?
<skaet> hggdh, ^ new server images with MAAS
<xnox> slangasek: there is a 3-year certificate
<slangasek> phillw: as this is a kernel issue, it's highly unlikely that there's any room for a fix.  Furthermore, your analysis on the bug is inaccurate: you've concluded that this was a regression between 20121012 and 20121012.2 on the basis that one person said 20121012 worked for him and a different person said 20121012.2 failed for him, with no analysis of whether they're using the same hardware.
<xnox> slangasek: about `apt-get update` bugs, ubiquity does run apt-get update, to get up to date sources & when installing langpacks, hw-packs, updates & third-party stuff.
<phillw> slangasek: they are, as we speak, trying to get logs pulled together, but with a fail at such an early stage, this is not an easy task.
<slangasek> phillw: as there were no powerpc-related changes to the kernel between those two builds, there's not much for a developer to go on here - which makes it a very low priority for anyone on the Canonical kernel team to work on, above and beyond the fact that powerpc is a community flavor that Canonical has no mandate to do this kind of work for
<slangasek> phillw: people who want Ubuntu working on powerpc are going to have to be a bit more self-service
<slangasek> phillw: I don't know what you mean by "early stage" - the bug reports that a crash happens at the *end* of install, which isn't early at all
<phillw> slangasek: my apologies, I mis read the bug!
<slangasek> xnox: well, it's not like we really care about users trying to install the release from a year ago via wubi, except in the case of an LTS
<slangasek> xnox: so a 3-year cert might in theory be better, but at this point the 2-year cert has been purchased and I don't know if it makes sense for IS to try to go through the process again to get it extended (if that's even an option)
<xnox> slangasek: ok. shall I open the bug for T-series to renew it with a 3-year option before T LTS is released, because this one will expire within ~2 months after T LTS is released =)
<xnox> slangasek: actually 2-year cert just before LTS release is the best option for us.
<xnox> 3-year one will get out of sync every other 3 years.
<slangasek> xnox: sounds like a good idea, thanks
<xnox> slangasek: 6.06 is/was the reason for june ssl cert?!
<slangasek> xnox: don't ask me :)
<slangasek> I wasn't here in 6
 * xnox ponders who was... cjwatson ? doko ?
<slangasek> true, true
<slangasek> cjwatson, infinity: ok, I want to run 'remove-package -s quantal-proposed -m "Moved to -release" -e 2.12.12 ubiquity' to clean out -proposed, but the output unhelpfully includes no confirmation that this command is acting on quantal-proposed instead of quantal-release.  Can either of you confirm that this command is safe to run?
<ScottK> slangasek: It generally includes such an unhelpful output and is generally safe to run.
<slangasek> ScottK: thanks :)
<bdrung> ScottK: i tested installation, music (flac, mp3) and video (mpeg) playback
<ScottK> bdrung: On quantal?
<bdrung> ScottK: yes, on quantal
<bdrung> ScottK: i did test on precise too (mkv video playback) (for the upcoming SRU)
<ScottK> bdrung: OK.  FFe approved.  Upload it ASAP (like the next few hours).  I'll mark it such in the bug.
<bdrung> s/test/tests/
<bdrung> ScottK: thanks
<plars> slangasek, skaet: wubi quantal installer just worked for 64 bit, comes up ok after install for me
<slangasek> plars: huzzah
<skaet> thanks plars
<plars> hggdh: arm install worked ok for me it seems, rebooting now
<hggdh> plars: mine is working until reboot -- then nothing
<plars> for desktop guided/full that is
<hggdh> yes
<plars> known issues with lvm+crypt
<hggdh> no crypt install
<plars> hggdh: seems to be working fine after reboot too
<hggdh> hell
<doko> skaet, there is this gcc-4.7 upload in the ubuntu-toolchain-r ppa (which was not uploaded to -propsed). should this go directly to quantal, or quantal-proposed? The one thing I'd like to make sure is that kernel uploads do use the new compiler version (which were already tested using the new compiler version)
<hggdh> plars: OK. I will try changing the USB stick
<bdrung> ScottK: uploaded
<skaet> doko,  it needs to go through the SRU process as does any new kernel.  Can you help me understand the background on this change?
<bdrung> ^ why mozilla? the vlc source does not ship the mozilla plugin any more.
<doko> skaet, it's one c++ regression, plus aarch relevant changes. so I assume the correct procedure it to copy gcc-4.7 to -proposed, and once it is published, to accept the kernel source
<ScottK> bdrung: Thanks.
<ScottK> slangasek: I fixed remove-package to be more helpful.
<slangasek> ScottK: ta
<bdrung> ScottK: thanks for accepting the FFe :)
<ScottK> bdrung: Accepted.  Talk to Colin (after the release) about the packageset question.
<hggdh> plars: I was able to boot & login on my panda after editing preEnv.txt and taking out 'quiet splash'
<skaet> doko,  what's the bug #s you and the kernel team are trying to fix with this compiler update?
<xnox> now catched up on my mail.... wubi-precise also got re-signed \0/
<cjwatson> slangasek: shouldn't matter whether the installer puts /boot outside LVM or not, because it also ensures that the first partition is aligned to 1MiB, allowing ample space for boot loader code.  Problems with fitting LVM booting into 62 sectors only affect those who originally installed before 10.04, or those who manually partitioned with non-default tools.
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok
<slangasek> cjwatson: I assume it's non-trivial for us to fix any of this on upgrade, and release noting is the only real option?
<cjwatson> doko: definitely not the release pocket at this point, I'd say
<cjwatson> slangasek: A real fix involves trying to shrink the grub code back down, when there's no single smoking gun, just general drift
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> and I'm skeptical that this constitutes a "real fix" vs. a temporary workaround
<cjwatson> slangasek: The only things we could do on upgrade are to refuse the upgrade altogether, to warn that there may be a problem, or to store up an upgrade/boot problem for later
<cjwatson> slangasek: Well, upstream would generally like not to cause scenarios to not fit in 62 sectors when they previously did ...
<cjwatson> But this competes against bug-fixes
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> cjwatson: oh, incidentally.. is it possible that keystatus doesn't actually work under EFI? ;)
<cjwatson> EFI doesn't provide modifier key status
<slangasek> heh
<cjwatson> Not in any terribly useful way
<cjwatson> So providing the module is basically just to shut up warnings
<slangasek> so putting that module into the efi image was kinda pointless I guess
<slangasek> right
<cjwatson> We ought to undo the zero timeout on EFI, really, since it's impractical there
<cjwatson> Due to spec limitations
<slangasek> is that something we should push to have addressed in a future version of the spec?
<cjwatson> Well, disclaimer: I last checked this several spec revisions ago, and it's possible there's been an extension since then
<cjwatson> Can't check right now
<cjwatson> If it isn't in 2.3.1, probably
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so in place of a zero timeout, what do we want?
<cjwatson> So it's actually slightly possible that EFI_SIMPLE_TEXT_INPUT_EX_PROTOCOL.ReadKeyStrokeEx() does this now; it's not clear that if shift is depressed upon entry to grub, we'll get Key == 0 and KeyState = { <shift pressed> }
<cjwatson> vs. EFI_NOT_READY
<cjwatson> But I actually thought that if keystatus couldn't do anything useful, it degraded to a mumble-second timeout
<slangasek> happy to test some code at leisure if you want to do up a patch
<slangasek> but I think we probably both have bigger fish to fry at the moment
<slangasek> (for instance, I have an actual install test to run, which is why I'm trying to interrupt my boot in the first place)
<cjwatson> That's what the 'if keystatus; then ...' bit is supposed to be for
<slangasek> so if it's not working, it's not supported?
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> I suppose it's possible that you're getting the usb_keyboard input terminal on EFI rather than term/efi/console.c
<cjwatson> But if so then you'd expect it to actually work ...
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-16
<cjwatson> slangasek: hmm, that crash in pkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion should have been fixed by the patch I pulled in from David
<slangasek> well hmm
<infinity> plars / hggdh: Either of you around?
<skaet> infinity, plars is family time right now.   what's up?
<infinity> skaet: Was just looking for someone who had a system with bug 1066376, but I'll just poke him in the morning.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066376 in initramfs-tools "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066376
<cjwatson> slangasek: So, I dunno.  I can look at it first thing tomorrow if you / somebody else haven't worked it out by then, although I also ought to look at bug 1066173.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066173 in ubiquity "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066173
<skaet> infinity,  ok.    ogra_ may be online earlier, but I can't remember if his was showing it or not.
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, I still have some time today that I'm hoping to spend looking at it (apt); hopefully that'll leave you free to worry about grub-installer
<cjwatson> xnox's latest comment suggests it's actually ubiquity, but yeah
<slangasek> cjwatson: btw, not sure if you saw my comment the other day about /boot/efi being a problem for the "reinstall Ubuntu" path?  I don't think that's a blocker bug in itself, but I'm wondering if it suggests a deeper problem with the mount handling somewhere (os-prober?) that could have a more widespread effect
<cjwatson> slangasek: I don't think I did see that comment, no
 * infinity is somewhat tempted to just replace the manual list of HID drivers with a copy_modules_dir call instead.
<infinity> Unless someone can give me a fancy way of sorting out if a module in that directory is or isn't a keyboard driver.
<cjwatson> slangasek: FWIW my technique for tracking the previous apt bug down involved building a chroot with suitable sources.list, a debug build of apt, and gdb installed, bisecting to find the number of iterations of the affected function that ran before the segfault, and then observing pointer values on stepping through the crashing iteration
<cjwatson> Perhaps the Dynamic trick isn't working due to that being a & parameter or something
<cjwatson> I checked for any other instances of the same bug I fixed, so this is a qualitatively different one
<cjwatson> Although it certainly feels similar
<slangasek> cjwatson: the /boot/efi thing was bug #1066653
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066653 in ubiquity ""reinstall Ubuntu 12.10" on efi system fails when trying to mount /boot/efi" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066653
<slangasek> cjwatson: thanks for the debug hints
<cjwatson> OK, will have to look tomorrow ...
<slangasek> ok
 * cjwatson crashes, just like apt
 * infinity too.
<skaet> slangasek,  confirm that WUBI i386 using the new signed image works.
<hggdh> infinity: I am here
<slangasek> hggdh: he said he was looking for help on bug #1066376, but he's EOD now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066376 in initramfs-tools "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066376
<hggdh> slangasek: I will have to leave for the airport (picking up my wife) in a few, but I will try
<slangasek> hggdh: well, I don't think there's anything to try because he didn't actually say what he wanted help with beyond giving the bug #: )
<hggdh> slangasek: I know what was the issue -- keyboard unavailable for entering the disk encryption passphrase on arm, so I can try it
<slangasek> hggdh: I don't think he's asking for a reproduction test
<slangasek> hggdh: so really, don't worry about it
<hggdh> slangasek: ack. I think he wanted us to check the new arm image
 * hggdh misplaces yet another USB memory stick
<slangasek> hggdh: there haven't been any changes accepted into quantal for this bug
<slangasek> so there's really no new image to check :)
<hggdh> slangasek: oh. /me disregards it, then until tomorrow
<skaet> slangasek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1067134
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067134 in grub2 "when booting fresh install on i386 system, screen output shows evidence of buffer overwrites" [High,New]
<skaet> slangasek,  apport-collect info gatherered and added to bug.   anything else you want for it before I EOD?
 * skaet will leave system up,  but time for dinner now
<micahg> can someone please process Bug #1033325 before it gets too late?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033325 in vala-0.10 "Please remove vala and vala-0.10 source packages from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033325
<infinity> micahg: Sure.
<slangasek> infinity: sleep
<micahg> isn't deleting stuff from the archive what everyone aspires to do at 3AM?
<infinity> slangasek: I slept.  For, like, 3 hours.
<micahg> and dynamips above is an FTBFS fix
<slangasek> grr, why are there no longer any working instances of checkrdepends
<micahg> slangasek: reverse-depends if you need something without setup
<slangasek> I don't know what reverse-depends is, how do I know I can trust it? :)
 * micahg introduces slangasek to tumbleweed
<slangasek> tumbleweed is not an archive admin, his tool may not do what I want
<slangasek> indeed, it does not
<micahg> slangasek: I can paste you output of reverse-depends
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant checkrdepends
<infinity> slangasek: 'reverse-depends src:vala-0.10 ; reverse-depends -b src:vala-0.10' is probably what you wantr.
<infinity> s/wantr/want/
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll try to get more sleep.
<infinity> Oh, but first.
<slangasek> two commands! fie
<infinity> hggdh: If you still have a panda with crypted root that can only be unlocked via serial, can you jump on the #1066376 bandwagon and give me an lsmod of the booted system?
<infinity> hggdh: And if it happens that it also wants hid_logitech_dj, can you patch /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions by hand to add "hid-logitech-dj" in the same block as you find "hid-generic", run "sudo update-initramfs -u", and reboot and see if that's all you need to make it go?
<infinity> And this should all be in the bug.
 * infinity copies and pastes.
<slangasek> yeah, check-rdepends doesn't do what I want; I don't want a list of 50 interdependencies between awn-extras and avant-window-navigator and have to hand-inspect each one to make sure it's what it appears
<slangasek> s/check-rdepends/reverse-depends/
<micahg> oh, I didn't know checkrdepends accepts multiple pacakges
<micahg> that's a cool feature :)
<slangasek> ;)
<micahg> slangasek: I can give you the output of checkrdepends from a packages mirror from Friday if you like
<slangasek> micahg: I've got it now, thanks
<plars> infinity: back
<slangasek> plars: I believe infinity's request for you is the same as what he just asked hggdh for 10 minutes ago in scrollback
<slangasek> micahg: bug #1033325 dispatched
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033325 in vala-0.10 "Please remove vala and vala-0.10 source packages from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033325
<micahg> slangasek: thanks
<plars> infinity: I included an lsmod in the bug report since yesterday when I opened it
<infinity> plars: Yeah, I wanted to know if his was the same keyboard.
<infinity> plars: But I'm betting it is.
<plars> infinity: I have at least two different keyboards here I can try it with, it does it on both
<plars> infinity: I'll need to reinstall before I can really try anything though
<infinity> And this is totally just the fault of our static module list being longer/different than Debian's, and thus me failing to merge this one change (it's the only module they include that we don't).
<infinity> I'm just going to upload with that one change.
<infinity> plars: My bet is that they both use the logitech-dj driver.
<plars> infinity: one does, the other is a dell generic usb keyboard and likely does not
<infinity> Dell doesn't manufacture hardware.
<infinity> It's probably a logitech. :P
<bjf> infinity, my usb keyboard: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1282357/
<infinity> bjf: And what driver does it use?
<infinity> (Anyhow, I'm confident the 1-line change I'm about to upload is what we want/need anyway, for other reasons)
<infinity> And, furthermore, this needs to be SRUed.
<plars> infinity: right, but when I plug this "dell" (yeah, I realize they didn't make it) into my laptop, I don't see any logitech driver. However, when I plug in the logitech one, I do
<infinity> plars: Fair enough.  Does the Dell one also fail to love the Panda?
<plars> infinity: with the dell one, I just get usbhid
<plars> infinity: yes, they both do
<bjf> infinity, hid_logitech_dj
<infinity> plars: And, if so, an lsusb on that would also be nice (when it's booted and working).
<infinity> bjf: That's kinda what I expected.
<bjf> infinity, yup
<infinity> plars: Err, and lsmod, I mean.
<plars> infinity: they had both been plugged in with the one I provided yesterday, but I'll limit it to just the generic usb keyboard this time
<plars> I had tried swapping them to make sure it wasn't keyboard specific
<infinity> Alright, I'm going to bed again.
<infinity> slangasek: That initramfs-tools should fix people's logitech keyboards.  For bonus points, there's also an upload in precise-proposed that brings the hid module list in line.
<plars> infinity: updated the bug
<slangasek> infinity: hid from initramfs, only on ARM, hardware-specific> this seems to me like something we can take as a target of opportunity rather than something that warrants a respin on its own
<slangasek> infinity: so I'm going to leave it in the queue and mark it on the pad, for now
<stgraber> good morning
<cjwatson> slangasek: checkrdepends is still usable as ubuntu-archive@lillypilly
<infinity> slangasek: It's not ARM-specific, but yes, it's not worth a respin all by itself.
<cjwatson> OTOH looks like we still have those open apt and ubiquity issues ...
 * infinity -> office.
<tumbleweed> micahg: reverse-depends is more of a QA tool then an AA one (it coalesces alternative dependencies). Patches / suggestions welcome, of course :)
 * stgraber -> out for the next 15min or so, testing secureboot on server amd64
<stgraber> slangasek: so, we're getting closer but still not there...
<stgraber> cjwatson: Install media boots fine, install succeeds, shim-signed gets installed and grub shows up post-install
<stgraber> cjwatson: but then grub won't let me boot an unsigned kernel so I'm getting stuck when booting the installed system
<stgraber> cjwatson: the same grub detected my existing system (with a signed kernel) and booting that entry works fine, it's really just the new server system with an unsigned kernel that won't boot
<stgraber> cjwatson: I ran with debug=all and am getting the same thing I pasted the other day (bunch of efidisk read while loading the kernel, then "Locating shim protocol" and stuck there)
<cjwatson> stgraber: well, independently of whether unsigned kernels should be bootable (they should, but that may be a system-specific problem), there's then the question of why a signed kernel wasn't installed
<cjwatson> stgraber: Any way to get installer logs?
<stgraber> cjwatson: sure
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282678/
<stgraber> cjwatson: would it be useful for me to try installing the desktop image see if we get the same problem with ubiquity?
<cjwatson> Sure, but I bet you won't since I see where this problem is
<stgraber> good :)
<cjwatson> base-installer bug
<cjwatson> (If you could file one ...)
<stgraber> sure
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 1067250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067250 in base-installer "Installing quantal server amd64 on secureboot, shim-signed is installed but linux-signed isn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067250
<cjwatson> Thanks.  I should look at this apt bug first, though.
<cjwatson> Since it doesn't look like Steve managed to sort it overnight
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, just spotted another problem, looks like Edubuntu (at least) doesn't ship the signed kernel
<cjwatson> Yeah, we haven't in general had a chance to ensure that all the flavours have secure boot bits sorted out properly
<cjwatson> Because this all landed so late
<cjwatson> If you want to tweak your seeds, feel free
<infinity> I thought we'd put it in a common seed?
<stgraber> yeah, I'll have to figure out exactly what happened there as in general edubuntu inherits everything from ubuntu and just adds a bunch of packages on top
<infinity> Oh, not for ship.
<cjwatson> infinity: exactly
<stgraber> oh right, and the live seed is the only thing we don't include as a whole from ubuntu in edubuntu... we just use live-common. Will do some copy/pasting and do a quick respin of Edubuntu to ensure it's good (no test results at the moment and it's a reasonably quick build nowadays)
<cjwatson> Pretty sure we have some more respin-everythings coming up :-/
<infinity> apt's good for that.
<cjwatson> (bug 1067056, bug 1066173)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067056 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV during installation in pkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion ()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067056
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066173 in ubiquity "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066173
<stgraber> yeah, it's just that I want to get that secureboot stuff done with ASAP so I can use my machine for VM testing and stop having to reboot and reconfigure EFI every 10 minutes ;)
<cjwatson> Heh
<cjwatson> Fair enough
<cjwatson> Won't be ready with base-installer for a while - still not really awake :-/
<stgraber> seed updated, started a rebuild of edubuntu i386/amd64 now. Shouldn't take much more than 30min so should finish way before the next respin
 * stgraber updates the pad
<infinity> cjwatson: I don't recommend waking up.
<infinity> cjwatson: It's not working out well for me.
<cjwatson> jibel: Hmm, I can't reproduce bug 1067056 with the directions given
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067056 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV during installation in pkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion ()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067056
<cjwatson> jibel: Any way I could get the contents of /etc/apt/ at the point of the crash?
<jibel> cjwatson, of course, I'll attach it to the report
<cjwatson> Thanks
<jibel> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1067056/+attachment/3399940/+files/_etc_apt.tgz
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067056 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV during installation in pkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion ()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> I'll try to recreate the crash again
<cjwatson> Huh, ddebs were present in sources.list during installation?
<cjwatson> sources.list.d/ddebs.list anyway
<jibel> no, I added after the crash to generate the back trace
<cjwatson> Ah
<stgraber> xnox: hey, do we have any weird/critical partman/ubiquity bug at the moment? I'm trying to figure out why my VM seems to always get stuck loading partman (hangs after clicking Continue on the prepare step)
<stgraber> xnox: manually wiping the partition table and rebooting seems to fix it, though starting ubiquity again after the system is installed gets me the same thing again (so it's not a temporarily messed up partition table)
<xnox> stgraber: well, we do have a bug with VirtualBox which I cannot reproduce yet.
<jibel> cjwatson, I can't reproduce the apt crash this morning with the same image than yesterday, free software only i.e main and universe only.
<stgraber> xnox: I'm running in kvm here
<xnox> stgraber: http://pad.lv/1065502  ?
<xnox> similar?
<xnox> oh and there is something funny about mounting efi partitions ?!
<stgraber> xnox: certainly looks like it
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066653
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066653 in ubiquity ""reinstall Ubuntu 12.10" on efi system fails when trying to mount /boot/efi" [Medium,New]
<xnox> bug 1065502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065502 in ubiquity "[VirtualBox] Ubiquity failed to proceed to partman, fails at replace recipe now..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065502
<stgraber> xnox: it's not an EFI system. It's a standard kvm VM so good old BIOS
<stgraber> xnox: looking at the process tree, it looks stuck on /lib/partman/automatically_partition/25replace/choices
<xnox> stgraber: ooh reproducer of bug 1065502. I didn't manage to reproduce it with kvm.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065502 in ubiquity "[VirtualBox] Ubiquity failed to proceed to partman, fails at replace recipe now..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065502
<xnox> stgraber: can you paste ps tree?
<cjwatson> jibel: Yeah, I can't do it with that /etc/apt/ either, although I hadn't yet got round to plugging in apt-cdrom configuration
<stgraber> xnox: I'm trying to reproduce it from a full ubuntu session so I can give you VNC access to the VM
<cjwatson> jibel: I suspect this has been avoided by essentially arbitrary changes to archive indexes, and we won't be able to debug it until it happens again
<cjwatson> (And we also don't need to consider it RC unless it comes back)
<cjwatson> jibel: FWIW, if it happens again, immediately take a tarball of /etc/apt/ and /var/lib/apt/
<cjwatson> jibel: That will then let us debug it regardless of archive changes
<jibel> cjwatson, I still have a snapshot of the previous VM in a broken state, you want the indexes ?
<jibel> and bug  1067244 is a recent duplicate with the restricted and multiverse enabled
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067244 in ubiquity "installation crashes (dup-of: 1067056)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067244
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067056 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV during installation in pkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion ()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067056
<cjwatson> jibel: Oh, yes, definitely
<cjwatson> I'm certainly up for debugging this if at all possible
 * smartboyhw thinks stgraber can update the pad again since the build has finished:D
<stgraber> smartboyhw: I'm grabbing them now to check that I have the right kernel on them, otherwise I'll need to tweak the seed again and respin
<smartboyhw> stgraber, ah:P
<cjwatson> stgraber: Do you think I should upload this base-installer fix to quantal-proposed or quantal?
<cjwatson> infinity: ^-
<stgraber> cjwatson: well, the plan is to respin with it and it's not one of those potential skew packages, so quantal should be fine
<infinity> cjwatson: quantal it up.
<infinity> cjwatson: And while you're at it, accept my initramfs-tools, now that we have something else we need to respin for.
<cjwatson> Right
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity, skaet: added bug 1065502 as "UNDER INVESTIGATION FOR REBUILD TRIGGERS". We've seen multiple occurences of it now and it's not limited to a single VM type, xnox is looking at it (he has access to my VM)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065502 in ubiquity "[VirtualBox] Ubiquity failed to proceed to partman, fails at replace recipe now..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065502
<smartboyhw> Hmm I don't get THAT bug....
<smartboyhw> Is there actually a package name for the signed linux kernel?
<cjwatson> Yes
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, er what is the name?
<cjwatson> apt-cache search linux-signed
<cjwatson> (That's the source package name, but that command will show the binary package names)
<jibel> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1067056/+attachment/3399977/+files/_var_lib_apt.tgz
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067056 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV during installation in pkgCacheGenerator::NewVersion ()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, thx. stgraber then I don't think the signed kernel is in the new build , I can't see them in the manifest....Or am I wrong?
<cjwatson> New build of what?
<jibel> I also have var/cache/apt if there is some value, but that's another 40MB upload
<cjwatson> jibel: I don't think I need that, but I'll let you know
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, edubuntu
<stgraber> smartboyhw: you're right, I'm looking into that now
<smartboyhw> stgraber, :D
<cjwatson> stgraber: dvd-live is a task-generating seed; I suspect you didn't wait for enough publisher runs
<cjwatson> Indeed, given that quantal's frozen and that there were no accepts for some hours, there may not have been a relevant publisher run until the one that's starting in ~18 minutes
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, that sounds like it. I'll wait until the next run is done and check that the Task field is properly updated
<xnox> stgraber: naturally adding `set -x` to the replace/choices and re-running ubiquity makes the bug disappear....
<cjwatson> jibel: Thanks, that's enough to reproduce it in a chroot with 'apt-cache gencaches'
<stgraber> xnox: wouldn't be fun otherwise :)
<infinity> Does someone want to have an opinion about the apport upload in the queue?
<xnox> stgraber: may I reboot it?
<stgraber> xnox: sure
<stgraber> xnox: there you go. (It ejected the cd-rom so I had to kill it and restart it)
<xnox> stgraber: thanks.
<xnox> stgraber: it was a "serial installer" habbit? installed and didn't boot into the installed system & try to install again?
<stgraber> xnox: could have been
<stgraber> xnox: actually, yeah, the previous install was done and never booted as I was trying to reproduce the non-free bug jibel mentioned earlier
<jibel> xnox, despite being a serial installer, I always reboot the system I installed. But I noticed that disks are often not cleanly unmounted in vbox.
<xnox> s/often/always/
<apw> cjwatson, i have had a little bit of a poke at this "install from usb to usb with a disk present" install.  from what i can see dispite knowing that target is on sdc, it decides to install to 'the default boot disk' as long as that is not the 'cd'.  grub-mkdevicemap is used to get the disks which returns the internal drive first
<cjwatson> xnox's analysis suggested that it might be because we're not setting the boot device debconf question in all partitioning scenarios
<cjwatson> I haven't had a chance to poke yet ...
<apw> cjwatson, i can see how that might do it, if its not set we'll use the value i am aluding to, which is indeed wrong and what we used.
<stgraber> apw, cjwatson: I can take a look at that bug if you want. Should be easy to replicate in a VM.
<cjwatson> Please
<stgraber> apw: got a bug #?
<cjwatson> Slightly overextended at the momt
<cjwatson> moment
<cjwatson> stgraber: bug 1066173
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066173 in ubiquity "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066173
<cjwatson> Of course it's possible this is misdesign - it used to be that hd0 was a good default because that was likely to be where the system booted from
<stgraber> hehe, yeah I figured and xnox is probably busy trying to reproduce and debug bug 1065502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065502 in ubiquity "Ubiquity failed to proceed to partman, fails at replace recipe now..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065502
<cjwatson> We might need to add yet another special case, namely the case where you're installing to removable media which is a good indication you don't want the boot loader on a fixed disk
<cjwatson> If you do that then be careful to change the corresponding code in both grub-installer and ubiquity (sorry)
<cjwatson> At least the one in ubiquity has test cases
<cjwatson> I had a reason for duplicating it but I forget what it was; possibly to be able to set the default value in the drop-down long before grub-installer starts
<cjwatson> In future perhaps a good partial-simplification rule would be that the default boot loader location should be constrained to be of the same type (fixed or removable) as /boot
 * cjwatson develops a nasty suspicion about apt
<cjwatson> I think David got it wrong
<cjwatson> IOW if I'd just left well alone and not backported his patch, it would have been fine
<cjwatson> ... and he's already reverted it in trunk
<cjwatson> Fortunately I didn't backport that patch in my SRU
<infinity> cjwatson: I eagerly await your revert. :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, just testing
<cjwatson> That fixes it - partial revert on its way
 * infinity is trying to sort out why that apport has a patch in debian/patches.
<stgraber> cjwatson: managed to reproduce the bug with a VM using two virtio disks and a cdrom drive. When installing to whatever is /dev/vda it works fine, when installing to /dev/vdb it fails as /dev/vda is perfectly blank (no partition table) and grub-install fails when run against it ("unable to identifiy a filesystem in hostdisk/dev/vda: safety check can't be performed"
<stgraber> at least it lets me select another drive in that case
<cjwatson> Almost a different bug, although similar - the removable vs. not case is more immediate, isn't it?
<stgraber> yeah, the problem here is that kvm is terribly slow when running with usb disks (I gave up after 10min trying to boot the installer) so I can't actually test with removal usb disks...
<xnox> usb 1.0 only emulation =/
<cjwatson> While I think some of this suggests that in future maybe we should just always install to the disk containing /boot, I'm wary about doing this across the board two days before release; it's a bigger code change, and I'm worried that it will produce a different set of complaints
<cjwatson> Of the form "I installed Ubuntu to my second hard disk and it doesn't boot by default"
<cjwatson> I don't know, maybe attempting to fix that was misguided
<xnox> my worry is that rarely boot options on a machine list USB before internal HDD by default =(
<cjwatson> Sure, I absolutely think we should fix the USB vs. not case
<cjwatson> But I'm wary about changing the first HDD vs. second HDD case right at the moment
<cjwatson> Even if perhaps we ought to change it in the future
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> USB vs. not is what's going to get us the lion's share of bugs, I think
<stgraber> I'll figure out the required code change to make my VM work, then will put that under a check for the removable flag on the disk, that should let me test it easily and then do what we actually want
<infinity> bdmurray: Your apport upload is rather goofy.
<infinity> bdmurray: You have a populated .pc in your diff.
<xnox> also ubiquity does rw mount to check for wubi.... totally should be ported to grub-mount, partman detection, or maybe both.
<stgraber> (and poke apw so he test whatever change I come up with)
<apw> stgraber, have the machine sitting here indeed
<stgraber> apw: so, looking at the code, the logic seems right... ubiquity should only be looking at (hd0) in the device map if the drive containing /boot isn't removable
<apw> stgraber, and how does it decide that
<stgraber> at least I managed to get usb2 running in kvm so I should be able to debug the removable handling code
<stgraber> apw: it queries using udev
<stgraber> apw: can you paste: udevadm info -q property -n /dev/sdX ?
<apw> stgraber, presumably from the 'installer' boot ... will do
<xnox> "imuxsock begins to drop messages from pid 4274 due to rate-limiting" *sigh*
<stgraber> apw: the content of /sys/class/block/sdX/removable would also be useful
<apw> stgraber, ack
<apw> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282881/ and /removable is 1
<stgraber> apw: can you get the same against the first partition of that disk?
<apw> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282880/ and /removable is not there
<stgraber> apw: can you try to run http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282898/ with /dev/sdX and /dev/sdX1 as argument?
<infinity> stgraber: Bin that with debian, so he can download it without logging in? :P
<stgraber> http://paste.debian.net/201016/
<apw> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282905
<apw> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282906
<apw> sdc == 05, sdc1 == 06
<stgraber> ok, so that part of the code works fine
<stgraber> apw: can you replace /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py with http://paste.debian.net/201017/, run and install and don't reboot at the end (stay in the live environment)?
<apw> stgraber, will do
<stgraber> apw: I'm going to want /var/log/syslog /var/log/installer/* /var/cache/debconf/* and maybe even /target/var/cache/debconf/* once that install is over
<apw> ack
<stgraber> that should let me grab all the debug statements I added, check what grub-install ran against and what's stored in debconf
<apw> stgraber, ok
<cjwatson> infinity: Can you reproduce the spandsp/amd64 build failure?
<infinity> cjwatson: Not sure, was looking at gmap/ppc.  Let me spin up a testbuild ot spandsp.
<cjwatson> I'm trying in a (virt) PPA now, but it won't fail locally
<infinity> cjwatson: I blame the uploader.
<cjwatson> Well, quite
<cjwatson> Could revert to older tiff and see if that helps, I guess, except: it has rdepends; I don't understand why it only breaks on amd64; and it would be nice to be able to reproduce the build failure in case the old source just FTBFS now
<infinity> cjwatson: Didn't fail locally here either.  Hrm.
<infinity> That error doesn't look like the sort of thing that should be reliant on environment.
<cjwatson> Worked in my PPA
<cjwatson> infinity: Do you think you could try copying the source into a devirt PPA and see what happens?
<infinity> cjwatson: Sure.
<cjwatson> I wondered if it might depend on -j or something
<infinity> It was -j4 here.
<cjwatson> -j8 on the buildd
<infinity> I can see no reason why it would work in a devirt but not the archive, but it's building now, so we'll see.
<infinity> cjwatson: Entertainingly, it failed on i386 in my PPA.
<infinity> cjwatson: With different, but related errors.
<infinity> cjwatson: I suppose it could be a concurrency/dependency issue.
<cjwatson> Succeeeded across the board on mine.
<infinity> hahahaha.
<cjwatson> Maybe this is another "retry until it sticks" thing?
<infinity> Failed on i386, built on amd64.
<infinity> So, yeah, retrying until it sticks would likely "work".
<cjwatson> Not that I like it but we're out of time.
<cjwatson> Found an upstream patch for spatialite/powerpc
<cjwatson> It's a bit giant
<infinity> Removing the --parallel from debian/rules might magically fix it, if it's a concurrency issue.
<cjwatson> But without evidence ...
<cjwatson> I'll retry this and see what happens
<infinity> Well, evidence would come in looking at the logs and trying to sort out if we're getting deps out of order.
<infinity> But retrying should work, eventually, based on my PPA's results.
<infinity> We could force it to komainu, which is where it worked for me, but that's likely just a fluke.
<infinity> I'll do that if your retry on allspice fails.
<infinity> kamailio looks all good now, at least.
<skaet> stgraber,  Edubuntu image on the iso tracker,  does 20121016 have [41] in it?
<cjwatson> infinity: allspice built it
<stgraber> skaet: no
<infinity> cjwatson: Cute.
<infinity> cjwatson: Also, "whatever".
<skaet> stgraber, is it rebuilding for that right now, or something else?
<stgraber> skaet: no, it'll be included with the next mass rebuild
<skaet> k
<stgraber> apw: how's that install going?
<skaet> stgraber,  can't tell from the pad about that seed change for Edubuntu.   Is it ready to go, or something pending?
<stgraber> skaet: the change was made, we were waiting for the publisher to run but that's be done a while ago, so it's just going to get fixed whenever we respin
 * ogra_ notes that omap4 desktop and server as well as omap server work fine here
<skaet> ok,  marking as such.
<ogra_> ac100 next :)
<skaet> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> havent noted them on the tracker yet
<skaet> infinity,   looks like we've got positive testing results on the signed WUBI,   can you copy it over to nusakan so we don't forget about it later?
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity: opinion on aptdaemon? it's fixing bug 1066457 which in itself should appear until post-install but I think it'd be worth including if we're going to respin the world anyway
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066457 in aptdaemon "Missing dpkg-dev dependency results in false bad quality warnings when installing local packages" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066457
<cjwatson> Doesn't that pull in a pile of stuff onto images?
<stgraber> no
<stgraber> diff is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283012/
<cjwatson> Oh, I see
<cjwatson> Should be done using lsb_release, really
<stgraber> yeah
<cjwatson> But yeah, that patch is fine
<stgraber> accepted into -proposed. skaet added it to the pad so we'll need to remember to pocket copy
<cjwatson> quantal_outdate_all almost fits in one browser page for me now ...
<apw> stgraber, chinstrap:~apw/X.tgz ... machine awaiting any further poking
<stgraber> apw: yay, thanks
<skaet> infinity, cjwatson - what's still critical to land from your perspectives before the respin gets kicked off?  (beyond the aptdaemon?)
<stgraber> apw: oh, fun, so it never actually reaches the is_removable code :)
<cjwatson> skaet: stgraber's ubiquity fix (plus the other bits queued in bzr there)
<cjwatson> Which appears to be still under investigation
<stgraber> xnox: any progress on the VM bug?
<stgraber> xnox: s/VM/partman freaking out when running on possibly not clean disks/
<cjwatson> Oh, yes, that too
<xnox> stgraber: some I can reproduce it, but neither set -x nor strace are useful. Unless i'm reading it wrong...
<cjwatson> spatialite above is a giant diff basically because it's GIS software and has loads of autogenerated code
<cjwatson> But it's straight from upstream (with just a bit of adjustment to apply to what we had) and I've test-built it on amd64/i386/powerpc
<stgraber> ok, so apw's problem is that boot_device returns None. That can either be because parted doesn't return anything or because it stacktraces and we hit the except statement
 * stgraber gets back to looking at the logs
 * xnox smae
<infinity> cjwatson: Having a look.
<balloons> skaet, do we see this as being release noted at this point, or is a fix still being worked on? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055949 in unity "Unity panel shadow appears as solid black bar on GLES/ARM (Pandaboard)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<skaet> balloons,  release noted,  feel free to add it to ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop page if its not there already ;)
 * skaet suspects it will likely be in SRU, but will let seb128, popey comment on that. 
<infinity> I'm not sure why that needs a release note, to be honest.
<seb128> skaet, right, I don't think we want to respin for cosmetic issues
<seb128> doesn't seem really release note worthy either...
<infinity> Release notes shouldn't contain every bug we know about, just things that affect people negatively.
<infinity> (Plus interesting new changes)
<skaet> infinity, seb128 - key reason would be we don't want people filing more bug reports against it, as it is visible.   But since its localized to ARM,  suspect you're right and it doesn't really need a note.    balloons, chime in if you disagree.
<popey> skaet / seb128 +1
<balloons> skaet, I brought it up because it's the 'out of the box' experience on ARM. It is purely cosmetic, but it will also universally affect those users
<balloons> that said I've no reason to disagree with the decision to release note or not. Thanks for the info :-)
<apw> balloons, as they can boot successfully and update successfully and indeed file a bug successfully it does not seem critical to note
<stgraber> cjwatson, xnox: so, after adding a ton of debug, I see that misc.boot_device() is properly iterating through the disks and indeed lists a single partition on the disk I'm using, but I'm suspecting some kind of race as it's marked as "free" and doesn't list a mountpoint...
<xnox> stgraber: hmm... is it cached and determined only once (at start of partman caching) and never actually re-iterated on partman confirm as to what we want to do?
 * xnox needs to look at misc.py
<stgraber> xnox: I'm adding some more debug to check that the output of p.partitions() makes sense
<infinity> jamespage: Say, if you get a spare moment, can I get you to verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1028038 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028038 in eglibc "sscanf always calls realloc/causes deadlock in google-perftools" [High,Fix committed]
<jamespage> infinity, on my list
<stgraber> xnox, cjwatson: do you know what the "part" parameter of p.readline_part_entry should look like?
<infinity> jamespage: Kay.  Once I verify one other bug, yours it the only one holding up the copy to -updates.  No pressure.
<stgraber> we're currently calling it with a string with a value like "32256-10737418239" and it seems a bit weird to me
<stgraber> (but I don't know parted so it may totally be right)
<cjwatson> Looks right
<xnox> stgraber: that's partman's id for the partition. starbyte-endbyte
<stgraber> ok
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> Well, it's odd that it starts at 63 sectors with cylinder alignment, but that aside
<cjwatson> (Not relevant here)
<stgraber> so now the question is why mountpoint doesn't contain anything...
<cjwatson> Well, find out why it's marked as free first
<cjwatson> boot_device isn't cached as such directly, but it could be that we're calling it too early when it matters
<cjwatson> The partman log *might* indicate something
<tkamppeter> I have a question to the fix for bug 1034045, a CUPS crasher. It got accepted as SRU and then treated like an SRU: Put into -proposed, verified, and then passed on, but not into -updated but simply into Main. Does this mean that the fix is going onto the CDs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034045 in cups "cupsd assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/cupsd: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x00007f3dc478c0f0 ***" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034045
<infinity> tkamppeter: Yes.
<cjwatson> You ought to see a call to PARTITIONS corresponding to the call to boot_device
<jamespage> infinity, no pressure felt :-)
<infinity> jamespage: Then I did it wrong. :0
<xnox> stgraber: at the start of the gtk ubi-partman we populate grub_device_entry by using grub_default which down the road calls boot_device.
<cjwatson> Do we populate that too early, maybe?
<stgraber> xnox: indeed, though we should only use grub_device_entry when in manual install, the rest of the time we should call grub_default() after partitioning
<xnox> we populate that drop down at partman initialisation.
<xnox> stgraber: yes, but we call get_grub_choice and it doesn't do that =)
<xnox> it always preffers the drop down, respective of the mode. Maybe it should...
<xnox> self.preseed('grub-installer/bootdev', self.ui.get_grub_choice())
<cjwatson> The only relevant calls I see are in ok_handler (should be well after partman cache is built) and maybe_update_grub (either explicitly just after building the cache, or when you ask to create or edit a partition)
<xnox> in the ok_handler
<cjwatson> Am I missing a path?
<cjwatson> Oh, but ok_handler doesn't have a cache if you didn't use manual partitioning!
<xnox> cjwatson: yes. get_grub_choice only calls into mics. only once.
<xnox> hmmm...
<cjwatson> But building the cache is fiendishly hard otherwise
<cjwatson> When autopartitioning, we always know what disk we're operating on, right?
<cjwatson> (Don't we?)
<xnox> yes.
<cjwatson> Then we could pass that down the layers and have that be used instead of boot_device()
<cjwatson> Since boot_device() returns the disk, not the partition
<cjwatson> That feels like it has a good chance of being the right answer, to me
<cjwatson> grub_default and is_boot_device_removable would need to take boot_device=None parameters or similar
<cjwatson> Er, boot=None to avoid shadowing the function name
<cjwatson> And the get_grub_choice implementations too
<cjwatson> infinity: So, mgltools-opengltk in unapproved fixes that build failure; spatialite is building; I removed the OOD binaries for sigx, structure-synth, and tetgen; and I believe doko/jamespage are working on eigenbase-resgen and mondrian
<cjwatson> infinity: How goes gmap/powerpc?
<cjwatson> I think that's the last one
<infinity> cjwatson: Ask apw, I had him crying over the code.
<apw> cjwatson, from what i can see its an endian issue, the problem with that is the code is utterly vile wtf to endian support and hand literally hundreds of endian specific stanzas
<cjwatson> Ah, believeable
<infinity> There's a distinct possibility that the code in question was always broken, and they just recently started testing it.
<cjwatson> We *could* just remove it; no rdepends
<doko> ohh, tetgen. hmm, I did want to work around it
<cjwatson> it> the powerpc binary, that is
<infinity> So, yeah, I was going to remove the binary, I think.
<infinity> We're on the same page there.
<cjwatson> doko: Feel free, me removing the one binary doesn't stop you :)
<cjwatson> It just removes it as a blocker
<cjwatson> infinity,apw: righto, removed
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, hah, I just did it dtoo.
<infinity> Or, was about to.
 * infinity answers "n".
<cjwatson> So that's everything in outdate, as long as building with openjdk-6 fixes eigenbase-resgen
<cjwatson> Which was the plan for mondrian
<infinity> \o/
<infinity> Two releases in a row.  This could be habit-forming.
<cjwatson> I certainly hope so
<cjwatson> And this time hopefully we won't still be finishing it on release morning
<jamespage> infinity, eglibc SRU fix verified
<infinity> jamespage: My hero.
<doko> looking at gwt first, then eigenbase
<jamespage> doko, lemme take eigenbase
<jamespage> I got stuck on it last week - reverting to openjdk-6 is something I had not tried.
<apw> stgraber, anything i can be doing to forward this issue ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: Does my proposal make sense to you?
<cjwatson> infinity: if we do manage to get britney going before auto-syncs, it should be easy to keep it there
<stgraber> cjwatson: yep, trying to implement now
<cjwatson> seb128: could somebody on your team look at bug 1066883, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066883 in linux "[Macmini 5,1] Fatal server error: Can not run in framebuffer mode on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066883
<cjwatson> seb128: not clear whether it's a kernel or X bug
<infinity> aptdaemon copied to release, FWIF.
<infinity> FWIW, too.
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, I will ping our xorg guys to have a look
<cjwatson> Thanks
<doko> jamespage, eigenbase solved
<jamespage> doko, OK - you beat me
<jamespage> what did I miss?
<doko> infinity: please build libeigenbase-resgen using the debian ibeigenbase-resgen binary (self build dependency)
<infinity> doko: s/lib// ?
<doko> libeigenbase-resgen-java
<infinity> doko: Which is from the eigenbase-resgen source, so yeah.  s/lib// :P
<plars> slangasek: the bug I mentioned was bug #1067348
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067348 in upstart "garbled character appears on the screen after inputting the passphrase of the encrypted hard disk during the boot process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067348
<infinity> doko: That need rebootstrapping on all arches, or?
<doko> i386 only
<infinity> Oh, right.  Check.
<plars> granted, it's probably in the wrong place
<cjwatson> doko: Excellent
<xnox> plars: somehow I think it's not a bug in upstart but rather console-setup.
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<cjwatson> plymouth seems more likely as a first guess
<cjwatson> Nothing in console-setup would cause you to get those Unicode grid characters, at least not directly
<xnox> cjwatson: apart from not generating the correct locale due to missing langpacks?
<cjwatson> console-setup is not responsible for generating the locale
<cjwatson> Is there any evidence that the locale is missing?
<cjwatson> Also, if the locale weren't generated, I would not expect to be seeing translated messages
<cjwatson> (Even mangled)
<xnox> true.
<xnox> hmm..
<cjwatson> I've reassigned to plymouth
<slangasek> plars: thanks
<slangasek> plars, cjwatson: right, this looks like a straightforward matter of missing font support in the initramfs for our mountall strings
<doko> is somebody looking at nvidia-tegra-codecs-ventana in NEW?
<slangasek> would be nice if we could pre-render the images so we didn't have to keep shoving more fonts into the initramfs; but that's not something we can fix now-ish
<stgraber> xnox: what's the right way of getting the auto disk target from get_grub_choice? I'm currently using self.get_current_disk_partman_id().replace('=', '/') but the function only exists in the Gtk implementation
<xnox> stgraber: ui.get_autopartition_choice exists in both.
<infinity> doko: I was going to look at both of ogra's nvidia* uploads, but if you want to review them, be my guest.
<stgraber> xnox: oh, I somehow missed that one, thanks
<xnox> stgraber: get_autopartition_choice[1] should be a useful dict.
<tkamppeter> infinity, thanks.
<doko> ogra: why are the b-d's for nvidia-tegra-codecs-ventana needed?
<infinity> doko: To generate dhlibdeps?
<infinity> doko: shlibdeps*
<doko> ahh, ok
<stgraber> xnox: hmm, and is there a convenient way of going from the "SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) - 10 GB QEMU QEMU HARDDISK" format to a device path or do I have to parse the string to extract sda?
<infinity> doko: So, wait, was there going to be an upload of eigenwhatever, or did you just want the current version in the archive rebootstrapped against Debian?
<xnox> stgraber: well the iterator in the gtk drop down has both from somewhere. first colum is /dev/sda3 the second column is that freaky thing.
<doko> infinity, the current
<xnox> stgraber: or poke around the self.extra_choices more. it should have something better.
<xnox> options.
<infinity> doko: Alrighty.
<xnox> I have a "fix" for the replace issue. But I don't understand it. At the end of the for-loop $mountpoint is unmounted in the normal run, but not deleted. Then cleanup() trap kicks in and the code is a bit wrong cause it assumes if the $mountpoint is there - it should be unmounted. With this change http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283223/ it no longer hangs at that spot & shows the install options.
 * Daviey checks in... everything good?
<xnox> But there is a side effect. I think the "replace" option now kicks in, not displayed but instead "Reinstall 12.10" is insensitive now.
<balloons> I thought iscsi got cleared up yesterday?
<xnox> s/ kicks in / partman produces it /
<cjwatson> xnox: Oh, so umount -l returns non-zero, I guess
<cjwatson> The new code is clearer anyway
<plars> balloons: are you talking about the iscsi bug reported? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1066945 looks like jamespage was able to confirm it a bit ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066945 in debian-installer "iSCSI root fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> yes
<balloons> plars, yes
<plars> jamespage: looks like it could be release critical?
<jamespage> plars, balloons: the part of that bug that has been fixed was release critical
<jamespage> I'm not sure about the remaining issue...
<plars> jamespage: ah, I didn't realize it was partially fixed
<plars> jamespage: is that tracked in another bug somewhere?
<jamespage> plars, the fixed bug is bug 1057635
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057635 in Ubuntu Quantal "initramfs built during install does not contain a valid iscsi initiator name" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057635
<plars> thanks
<jamespage> which stopped iscsi root working whatever nic type you used
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah it does return non-zero and the error message is lost somewhere?!
<cjwatson> xnox: I'm not sure I totally understand the side-effect you describe.  Could you explain the behaviour both before and after your patch?
<balloons> right, there were 2 parts.. but I see a new iscsi in proposed -- or is it the same?
<xnox> cjwatson: before my patch - we hang and do not proceed to the partman options.
<cjwatson> balloons: That was precise-proposed
<balloons> do'h
<xnox> cjwatson: after this patch you get: unselectable reinstall, side-by-side, wipe-and-install, advanced.
<cjwatson> xnox: Well, that certainly sounds better than a hang
<cjwatson> I'd say go for it
<xnox> cjwatson: i'm looking into making the replace option work, cause this upload will need to be in ubiquity as well.... so ubiquity is being uploaded...
 * xnox digs back into ubiquity #2 pencil calculations.
<stgraber> ... getting the target disk in ubi-partman in a way that works with all frontends and with all install options (except for manual) is a real nightmare
<cjwatson> ubiquity's being uploaded anyway, since the fix stgraber is working on is stop-ship
<cjwatson> stgraber: anything I can do to help?
<stgraber> cjwatson: current implementation is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283299/
<stgraber> I'm just about to test if that stuff actually works
<stgraber> well, once I fixed the obvious mistakes that pyflakes just highlighted
<Laney> if we're spinning again, could I sneak that gdocs in? :-)
<cjwatson> stgraber: boot=boot, not boot=None in grub_default
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283302/
<cjwatson> stgraber: And I think an explicit boot= when calling grub_default, for documentation's sake
<cjwatson> Yow, complexity in ubi-partman - presumably unavoidable
<cjwatson> Looks plausible.  You might or might not need test changes too
<stgraber> yeah and I'm really not happy to have to parse the string but well, ...
<cjwatson> You have enough checks that I don't think it'll introduce crashes
<cjwatson> And if it doesn't work it falls back to previous behaviour
<skaet> Laney, gdocs?  is it on the pad?
<stgraber> apw: still around?
<Laney> skaet: I haven't put it there; it's heading for SRU but if we could sneak it in it would fix a top crasher
<apw> stgraber, sure am, waiting on you :)
<Laney> skaet: I wouldn't be offended if it goes via SRU though
<stgraber> apw: I'm going to run a very quick test here to check that my code actualy runs in my test environment and should be ready in 5min to have it run on your machine
<skaet> Laney,  what's the scope of change like?   risk for regressions?   if low impact, and low risk for regressions, am ok with it going on the pad as opportunity target,   fixing as an SRU is also an option.
<Laney> catching an exception and exiting cleanly instead of crashing
 * skaet nods
<xnox> stgraber: *sigh* the controller needs to pass devices with the options i think, such that UI can "get it normally" =(((( sorry about that.
<xnox> looks good though =)
<cjwatson> infinity: Any luck with the bootstrap?  I can do it if you like ...
<cjwatson> (eigenbase-java)
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, I'm still fiddling with other things.  Go ahead, if you want.
<cjwatson> OK, will do
<stgraber> spotted one mistake (isinstance is checking for list instead of tuple), fixing and re-trying
<cjwatson> (er, eigenbase-resgen, of course)
<stgraber> ok, code tested here and it seems to do the right thing with the gtk frontend at least
<apw> stgraber, so i need to reset to before the install yes, then you'll have updated code for me ?
<apw> (i can get doing that in parallel)
<stgraber> apw: http://paste.debian.net/201083/ for /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py
<stgraber> apw: http://paste.debian.net/201084/ for /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py
 * stgraber grabs kubuntu desktop for a quick test run with the kde frontend
<stgraber> ok, result on the kde frontend matches that of the gtk frontend. So just need to wait for apw to know whether the result is actually what we want
<apw> stgraber,  on it
<stgraber> apw: do you know roughly how long that install will take?
<apw> stgraber, half hour ish
<apw> stgraber, its booting into the installer now
<stgraber> ok, I guess it's still reasonable to wait for it. If it'd have been longer I'd have suggested releasing ubiquity, pushing it to -proposed, letting it build and only pocket-copy once we know the test result
<cjwatson> As long as somebody not involved in the upload will still be around to review it
<cjwatson> I guess infinity will still be around
<xnox> so I am running Oracle VM Virtualbox (which is oh so good are reproducing the replace bug) it also has an interesting property of having an IP address, NAT network yet not having any host name resolutions...
<xnox> which makes ubiquity correctly detect that there is no network, but that does not stop apt-get update to be painfully slow further down the line (when trying for langpacks, etc.)
<xnox> with 10s to time out per each network request....
<cjwatson> That's an apt regression
<cjwatson> It's supposed to notice that situation
<skaet> just to note:  Kubuntu powerpc testing indicates probably best not to ship this image.   After discussion with ScottK,  have removed from Manifest and iso tracker.
<cjwatson> infinity: The bootstrap archive appears to have fallen out of the i386 chroots
<xnox> cjwatson: I see. But I also want to blame something else in either Oracle VirtualBox packaging or dnsmasq in Oracle VirtualBox for not giving me the internetz.
<xnox> ok. will troubleshoot later.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, it's out of all of them.  I'll re-enable it for i386.
<infinity> cjwatson: I told you a couple of days ago that I'd disabled it for everything for release.
<stgraber> xnox: can you get /etc/resolv.conf, /var/log/syslog and the "ps aux" output out of that VM?
<infinity> cjwatson: Anyhow, fixing.
<xnox> stgraber: sure.... let me think how am I going to do that.
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh, I missed that.
<stgraber> xnox: I usually "cat <file> | nc -l 1234" on one end, then "nc <ip> 1234 | pastebinit" on the other
<cjwatson> infinity: Hopefully just need it for i386 briefly.
<cjwatson> (missed or forgot)
<xnox> stgraber: briliant =)
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's in my scrollback and all
<infinity> cjwatson: Uploaded.
<cjwatson> Thanks.  Retrying eigenbase-resgen.
<cjwatson> (The libeigenbase-resgen-java binary there is the result of a local sbuild run with the Debian libeigenbase-resgen-java package installed.)
<infinity> I assumed, yes.  I trust you. :)
<xnox> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283369/
<slangasek> anyone know if the precise wubi build has been tested yet?
<skaet> slangasek,  plars said he did earlier
<xnox> stgraber: had to do the reverse, listen on my host & connect in the guest. But it worked like a charm =) also confirms that guest can get through to my host.
<slangasek> skaet: when?  I only saw his testing of quantal wubi
<Daviey> skaet: Everything kosher?
<skaet> slangasek, call earlier
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> ok then :)
<skaet> Daviey,  how does MAAS on ARM look?
<Daviey> skaet: *AWESOME*
<Daviey> rbasak: ^^ confirm?
<stgraber> xnox: is "host www.google.com 10.0.2.2" working from that VM?
<rbasak> Daviey: confirmed!
<Daviey> ta
<skaet> thanks.  :)
<xnox> stgraber: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<stgraber> xnox: ok, so that's virtualbox's fault, not dnsmasq, resolvconf or NM
<stgraber> (10.0.2.2 is the IP reported by NM as its upstream dns server)
<skaet> Daviey,   any fixes ready on the server team's critical list that is left to pick up in next set of respins?  or are we pretty much set for you and rest is now SRU targets...
<xnox> stgraber: cool. I'll try the open-sourcey edition and then decide where to file bugs =)
<xnox> stgraber: thanks.
<cjwatson> doko,infinity: eigenbase-resgen rebootstrapped.  I'll retry mondrian once that's published.
<infinity> doko: What's going on with mondrian?
<cjwatson> infinity: It'll be fixed with a retry after the rebootstrapped eigenbase-resgen publishes.
<cjwatson> i.e. soon.
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, kay.  Didn't notice they were a dependency chain.
<infinity> cjwatson: So yay, we're done!
<cjwatson> Yes!
<stgraber> apw: how are things looking?
<apw> stgraber, it literally just ran install-grub, from what i saw it went to sdc
<stgraber> apw: yay!
<apw> i'll have the logs in the near
<stgraber> well, I'll mostly be interested to know whether it boots ;)
<cjwatson> With and without the stick inserted
<apw> cjwatson, indeed
<cjwatson> And there's mondrian built
<apw> stgraber, cjwatson, ok the stick is good seems to be internally referential, and the normal boot (though broken by the previous test, still points to the previous test)
<apw> ie it was not updated by this install
<stgraber> all good
<stgraber> pushing my stuff and uploading then
<cjwatson> Wait a sec
<apw> stgraber, ^^ ?
<stgraber> yep, I've been talking to cjwatson in #ubuntu-installer in parallel :)
<cjwatson> Unblocked now
<stgraber> uploaded
<infinity> I'd like to promote chromium-browser at some point for lubuntu images as well, but I guess we can re-spin just lubuntu tomorrow morning after doing the world tonight.
 * skaet nods
<cjwatson> infinity: ^-
<micahg> infinity: I don't think it's worth respinning lubuntu just for chromium unless they want it, chromium will be out of date in another week anyways
<infinity> micahg: Yeah, but the world's respinning anyway, and chromium will be built in ~3h.
<micahg> ok
<cjwatson> Hmm, still several autopkgtest failures, but at least the ones I've looked at are test-only so it doesn't look worth trying to cram in fixes there
<cjwatson> (software-properties and unattended-upgrades)
<cjwatson> maas has never passed that, network-manager hasn't passed for a month ... will be a shock for a few people when we start making that gate entry to the release pocket :-)
<stgraber> || true => "fixed" (isn't that how we deal with tests usually? ;))
<cjwatson> hah
<skaet> :P
<cjwatson> Every other automatic release metric I can find is looking pretty good now
<skaet> have all the -proposed opportunity targets been moved over?
<cjwatson> pending-sru only lists chromium-browser, discussed above
<infinity> skaet: Other than the ones I'm reviewing and accepting right now.
<infinity> cjwatson: Want to review and/or have opinions on dbus-python?
<cjwatson> infinity: Simon said in the bug that it fails the upstream regression tests
<skaet> Laney, ^ looks like infinity +1'd -gdocs ;)
<cjwatson> infinity: And at any rate it's complex enough that I'd rather not cram it in for release now
<infinity> cjwatson: Check.  If you want to apply that opinion by rejecting, that would be lovely. :P
<cjwatson> I'll just talk with barry
<infinity> The tiny gnome-icons patch looks worth grabbing.  All the other gnome stuff was universe.
<cjwatson> barry: ^- re your dbus-python upload - should we be including stuff that fails the upstream regression tests?
<cjwatson> (You may have some good reason; it makes me nervous, though)
 * stgraber -> dinner, be back in 30min
<infinity> I may let the current state of build queues settle down before making some final proposed promotion choices and respinning tonight from my hotel room, if that sounds reasonable to others?
<cjwatson> infinity: Er, re gnome-icon-theme, doesn't that need Replaces?
<cjwatson> Because it should, as I read the bug, have the effect of moving files between packages
<seb128> cjwatson, infinity: g-i-t has a replaces always updated to the current version
<cjwatson> Ah, good
<seb128> we keep moving icons between the binaries
<infinity> What he said.
<infinity> I think I've reviewed a few of these moves in the past and it no longer phases me.
<cjwatson> Though not a Breaks from gnome-icon-theme to gnome-icon-theme-full, I notice, only the other way round
<cjwatson> But that's fairly minor
<infinity> Which could be poor practice on my end by now. :P
<skaet> infinity,  challenge is the timing so that folks can start testing before EOD in North America
<seb128> cjwatson, right...
<infinity> skaet: Or, they can wake up to steamy fresh images in the morning instead. ;)
<micahg> would me holding onto am armel buildd for a day or so be a problem at this point?
<cjwatson> I think we do need something tonight
<infinity> micahg: For..?
<skaet> yeah I do too.
<micahg> infinity: I'm symbols diving in webkit :)
<cjwatson> infinity: Give me a list of stuff from -proposed you think is sensible, and I can promote and (if you're not around) start builds
<infinity> Well, we'll look at the state of the world when ubiquity's done, it's a long(ish) build.
<cjwatson> Heading off for dinner now, but that's fine since as you say ubiquity needs to build
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll be around, I'm not going out tonight, just heading from the office to the hotel.
<skaet> infinity,  let us know when you head out and are back online.    Please make sure the pad is updated with the bits you just reviewed and definitely want to see in.
<cjwatson> Right, so "tonight" is actually "early this evening"
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, not midnight or anything.
<phillw> infinity: I'm okay with an updated Chrome, but as it is not due until tomorrow I'll double check with Julien (Having the latest Chromium IMHO is a good thing for us).
<cjwatson> micahg: At minimum, please wait for a few hours until we're well into image building rather than package building again
<cjwatson> There are enough long builds on armel at the moment that I'd rather have a bit more slack
<skaet> +1
<cjwatson> Anyway, as I say, dinner
<micahg> cjwatson: ok, I can disable the arm builds for right now if it's problematic, that's why I was asking
 * skaet thinks its  good time for lunch for me as well.
<cjwatson> micahg: I'd rather you didn't tie up x86 builders right now either
<cjwatson> Just give us a few hours
<micahg> cjwatson: ok
<seb128> (rejected that one because the upload was incomplete, I reuploaded it)
<gilir> infinity, about chromium, no need to plan a respin for lubuntu only for the last update
<infinity> gilir: Well, there is if we want to promote it to -release.
<infinity> gilir: If we plan to make it a 0-day SRU, then no, no need to respin.
<gilir> infinity, well, it's fine as a 0-day SRU
<gilir> infinity, but if another respin happen later, it would be nice to have it in the ISO :-)
<infinity> gilir: Right, well, I'll check timing tonight.  If I do lubuntu last in the build cycle, that's about when chromium will be ready anyway.
<barry> cjwatson: re: dbus-python.  no, if it fails the test suite we should not include it.  i thought i had run the test and it passed, but i think my tree was not clean.  i'm now running it again and i see failures.  i'll take a closer look.  in the meantime, feel free to reject my upload and i'll do another when i get the test suite passing
<gilir> infinity, great, thanks :-)
<skaet> barry, cjwatson - done
<barry> skaet: thanks.
<apw> stgraber, cjwatson, just completely redid the ubiquity testing (usb to usb install) and confirmed the original disk is not affected now
<skaet> thanks apw.  :)
<slangasek> cjwatson: we don't have any of the hardware for reproducing bug #1040557 in house, do we?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040557 in ubuntu-cdimage "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
<slangasek> cjwatson: have we actually had anyone confirm this happens when NOT writing the USB stick using a third-party tool?
<infinity> slangasek: Even if we did, we'd only be able to test it once. ;)
<slangasek> infinity: cking suggested removing the cmos battery is sufficient to clear the failure
<apw> slangasek, that was on a different machine tho.
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> slangasek: I thought that was on a machine he'd bricked differently (a Lenovo, perhaps?), but maybe I got my wires crosses on that.
<slangasek> so that was basically just cking dogpiling the bug, was it?  I see how it is
<apw> slangasek, it may work there too.  though on the machine he had "just removing the battery" meant taking the whole machine appart
<slangasek> well sure, but that's what machines are FOR
<slangasek> cjwatson: so I've gotten in touch with someone from Samsung about this, but I'm trying to make sure I'm giving them clear information... the bug log is unfortunately muddled
<slangasek> cjwatson: I'm trying to figure out what to tell them for a reproducer case
<ScottK> Mark didn't happen to announce the new code name at the openstack summit keynote, did he?
<slangasek> so after a more careful reading of bug #1040557, I see that there haven't actually been any confirmed reports of the original bug occurring with 12.10
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040557 in ubuntu-cdimage "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
<slangasek> one reporter said he got a black screen, only *after* he successfully booted and installed 12.10 from usb
<slangasek> (and then rebooted to Windows, and rebooted again)
<slangasek> so not at all clear that it's the same bug
<skaet> ScottK, not that I've heard.   waiting for the blog post.
<jbicha> mutter failed to build on armel on sigbin but built successfully when I retried, who do I complain to?
<infinity> jbicha: If you'd saved the log, you could complain to me.  Otherwise, complain to cosmic rays?
<micahg> infinity: weren't you supposed to do something to sigbin?
<jbicha> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283668/
<jbicha> it totally wasn't obvious to me that was a builder issue
<skaet> slangasek, cjwatson, stgraber - I've gone through all the fixes in -proposed (from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru ), and sorted them into 3 buckets on the pad.   1) bugs I believe we're picking up are at the bottom - waiting for respin.   2) bugs that should be going through SRU process  3) bug fixes that are going into unseeded universe, and should be allowed in before our freeze today if
<skaet> they build ok.
<skaet> infinity, ^
<skaet> could you please cross check and make sure the details are accurate/adjust if needed so we all have the same picture.
<slangasek> infinity: thanks for taking care of wubi
<jbicha> skaet: when are you freezing universe today?
<ScottK> jbicha: Is gnome-boxes amd64 only on purpose?
<skaet> jbicha, 2100 UTC was the plan.
<jbicha> ScottK: yes, because qemu-kvm-spice is amd64 only because of bug 928432
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 928432 in qemu-linaro "spice backend fails to build on i386 with -Werror" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928432
<ScottK> OK.
<jbicha> Boxes is i386 and amd64 on Debian though
<ScottK> OK, so it just needs copying over at this point, right?
<seb128> jbicha, sorry for screwing the arch stuff in boxes
<seb128> upstream said that spice should work on i386
<seb128> but I never managed to track down the right people to get that fixed for quantal...
<infinity> jbicha: That's a random data corruption issue. :/
<jbicha> seb128: np, it looks like your change was (accidentally?) reverted in 3.5.91-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> slangasek: in-house> not that I know of; third-party tool> I'm sure I remember hearing of such a case but it's not in the bug log
<slangasek> cjwatson: phooey, ok
<infinity> skaet: I hadn't actually accepted anything that I didn't plan to pick up for -release, but I'll double-check your lists.
<slangasek> infinity: some of these on the list look quite dubious for -release - is empathy yours?
<cjwatson> slangasek: Hmm, you're right that the concrete evidence for 12.10 having the same problem is thin on the ground, but I have a hard time asking people to test this deliberately.  I'm inclined to take comment #14 as a yellow flag at the very least
<infinity> slangasek: empathy isn't in proposed...
<infinity> slangasek: Unless you mean the gnome-icon-theme upload.
<slangasek> cjwatson: yes - I think we should release note it as a possible issue, but at least for Samsung I'm pointing them at the 12.04.1 images only
<slangasek> infinity: hrm, apparently I'm looking at the wrong section on the pad then
<slangasek> skaet: I'm confused.  Where is the break-down of the packages in -proposed?
<cjwatson> slangasek: OK, good catch, thanks; certainly given the hybridisation it's *possible* something changed
<cjwatson> (I said on the call earlier that the timing was such that this followed our work on improved hybrid USB images for UEFI, but I was mistaken as that was never applied to 12.04.x)
<slangasek> cjwatson: TBH I think if this has changed between 12.04.1 and 12.10 it's more likely due to upstream kernel drift; at least one user reported the bug with usb-creator, and all usb-creator's EFI code does is unpack efi.img and throw grub to the right path
<slangasek> (unetbootin's code, in contrast, causes eye bleeding and C++ hatred, so I haven't bothered working out what it does)
<cjwatson> slangasek: Sure, but our fixes might have fixed things for people who use dd
<cjwatson> IIRC the usb-creator code is analogous to the older approach
<cjwatson> Roughly
<slangasek> infinity: fwiw I was referring to bug #1020959, which is on the pad in the "SRU" section but indeed does not appear to be in -proposed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020959 in empathy "Empathy call is missing an icon for dialpad the icon can be found in gnome-icon-theme-full but not the non full version" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020959
<ScottK> jbicha: How confident are you really about no regressions in mutter?
<infinity> slangasek: It is in proposed, but not as empathy, it's a simple one-line change in gnome-icon-theme.
 * cjwatson copies ubiquity to quantal to start with
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, my general sense was that there's very little space between what usb-creator writes out and what the new hybrid code outputs in terms of what UEFI would do with it
<slangasek> but anyway, it's all speculative at this point
<jbicha> ScottK: it works here and I'm ok with it going into quantal today but I filed the SRU bug anyway
<slangasek> infinity: ah - and why is that something that's going to -release?  That looks like a very low-priority change
<cjwatson> So, wait, what happened to the list of rebuild triggers?
<ScottK> jbicha: OK.
<cjwatson> A bunch of stuff that hasn't actually been respun for yet has been moved down to the historical section at the end
<slangasek> infinity: does that fall under "target of opportunity, squeezed in because we know we're respinning for ubiquity anyway"?
<cjwatson> This is confusing and seems not desperately helpful
<infinity> slangasek: Because it was a simple and clean fix, and we had a respin happening anyway, mostly.  But, it's in proposed, it can stay there if people have massive objections.
<ScottK> jbicha: Done (g-boxes too).
<slangasek> infinity: my only objection is about knowing what's what :)
<cjwatson> What else from -proposed is going in?  I can no longer keep track due to the pad mangling (plus that it takes forever to scroll the pad because the website is hopelessly broken, so stuff near the bottom I'll basically not see)
<infinity> cjwatson: Honestly, I was fine with most everything there, but we seem to be having ongoing discussions. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: The software-center GTK memleak workaround looks safe enough to me.
<cjwatson> unity-scope-gdocs I thought was fairly agreed
<ScottK> skaet: The two universe ones are done.
<slangasek> skaet: where is the list of -proposed packages we're picking up?
<infinity> Yeah, gdocs should be good.
<skaet> slangasek,  I put the list of -proposed packages I believe we're accepting at the bottom of the pad - but that's what I want the double check on.
<stgraber> FWIW I'm working on a small isc-dhcp fix that jdstrand mentioned in #security. It's clearly not a respin candidate and should at best be considered a nice to have in case of another mass respin.
<slangasek> infinity: it's one thing for you to be fine with the stuff in -proposed being included, and another thing for it to be clear to everyone else that this is the intent... please document each -proposed accept on the pad so that if questions come up during the two hours you're asleep, I know what I should be doing with them
<cjwatson> The pad seems to suggest that ubuntu-release-upgrader is to be accepted
<slangasek> skaet: the last two headings at the bottom of the pad are "History (Respin Triggers and Reasons)" and "Build Timings" - I don't see the list?
<skaet> cjwatson, sorry - I was trying to make sense of what was accepted, what was not between the must fix, and slew of things that were in proposed, so grouped all the ones I believed should/were going to be in the image at the bottom together - so there was a consistent view.
<infinity> slangasek: Well, it was only an hour or two ago that all these accepts were discussed, including me respinning this evening.
<cjwatson> skaet: I'm afraid it just confused me further
<cjwatson> I see no purpose in the Build Timings section nowadays, BTW
<skaet> cjwatson,  that section can be deleted
<cjwatson> We shouldn't be spending time at this point analysing build performance
<skaet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283717/
<cjwatson> OK, good, done
<cjwatson> Copied ubuntu-release-upgrader
<skaet> cjwatson,  the paste has the set of packages/bug fixes I believe should be going into the respin.
<skaet> but wanted more eyes on them,  since it got a bit confusing between what was in universe, what should be SRU, opportunity targets and must fix.
<skaet> what's in the paste, is my best understanding of opportunity targets and must fix.
<cjwatson> Where did unity-scope-gdocs go?
<cjwatson> Oh, it's in opportunity target way up at the top.  Copy or not?
<cjwatson> (BTW every time we go past :32 or so we lose another half-hour)
<skaet> there was a second fix in it.
<cjwatson> (or :02)
<cjwatson> So I'm not sure why it's still in opportunity targets then ...
<cjwatson> If it's been rejected
<skaet> it was in -proposed
<cjwatson> I know
<infinity> skaet: I'm not sure what you mean with the software-center comment.  We *are* s-c upstream.  Unless you're referring to GTK upstream, which we're currently working around because we don't have a fixed GTK.
<skaet> infinity,  last comment implied there was a GTK fix coming...
<infinity> skaet: There's a GTK fix upstream, yes.  It's certainly not landing for release.
<skaet> infinity,  why is this not an SRU target,  and getting sorted properly?
<skaet> cjwatson, unity-scope-gdocs has two fixes,  one of which was dicussed and sounded safe,  other of which hasn't been.   Both in same upload, so wasn't clear what state should be to me.
<cjwatson> It shouldn't be in an intermediate state if you've taken a decision to reject it, which it sounds like you have.
<infinity> skaet: Because the memory leak is rather inexcusably large, and very easily worked around as an opportunity target for a respin we'd already planned.
<skaet> infinity, document decision in bug then so its clear what's supposed to be happening.
<stgraber> jdstrand: re-introduced the .links, test built isc-dhcp, confirmed the binary package now contains the symlink and uploaded to quantal-proposed. So if we don't end up having it on the media, it should be there as zero-day SRU.
<jdstrand> stgraber: awesome, thanks!
<infinity> skaet: Both the gdocs bugs seem pretty rough.  Which was the one that wasn't discussed enough?
<cjwatson> Moved 42 to the this-respin section, since it's in the ubiquity upload that was copied (though the bug number was left out of the changelog by accident)
<cjwatson> And deleted the stray copy of the same bug under release notes
<infinity> skaet: bug #1041749 appears to render the package essentially pointless.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041749 in unity-scope-gdocs "Google documents open as a download, not for editing." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041749
<skaet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-gdocs/+bug/1041749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041749 in unity-scope-gdocs "Google documents open as a download, not for editing." [High,Confirmed]
<skaet> yes, that was the one I hadn't seen  discussed.
<skaet> kenvandine marked it as quantal-updates,  not critical though
<skaet> so, ambiguous.
<skaet> hence desire for discussion.
<kenvandine> not critical, but high
<kenvandine> the crasher had lots of dupes
<infinity> I tend to take people's targets with a grain of salt.  Some are overly conservative to not annoy us, and some are overly liberal to attempt to produs to action. :P
<kenvandine> s/lots/more than i like to see
<skaet> yeah am +1 on the crasher ken.   it was the surprise of the other being in there that stalled things up.
<kenvandine> oh... the link?
<kenvandine> that one is important too
<infinity> Indeed.
<kenvandine> some files get downloaded instead of opening in a browser
<kenvandine> never what a user expects
<skaet> no argument,  which is why it wasn't flat out rejected.
<kenvandine> :)
<skaet> what testing's been done on it,  and what risk of regression?
<kenvandine> i try to keep those guys in check :)
<kenvandine> none really
<kenvandine> the crasher has no chance of a regression
<kenvandine> i tried the link change on a bunch of docs myself
<kenvandine> and it did the right thing
<kenvandine> i don't think there is a chance of regression there either
<cjwatson> (We have 15 minutes or so to conclude these discussions if we want to be able to start builds in ~1hr.)
<infinity> ^
<skaet> fine then.   let it in.   Crasher should get fixed.
<kenvandine> we have both link values from the API, it just used the wrong one before
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :-D
<infinity> gnome-icon-theme is clean, simple, and obvious (and was discussed in IRC previously).
<kenvandine> is now the chance to point out the libunity-webapps upload?
<infinity> Pending strong objections, I'm copying it.
<kenvandine> adds affiliate codes to links for a few more countries
<kenvandine> so just changes the link opened for those
<kenvandine> trivial change
<skaet> no strong objections there from me.
<skaet> sorry
<cjwatson> kenvandine: Where's this upload?
<skaet> that comment was for infinity and gnome-icon-theme
<infinity> kenvandine: Looks perfectly reasonable, but it won't hold up tonight's spins (and if they turn out to be final, won't make release)
<skaet> not the libunity-webapps.
<infinity> cjwatson: in the queue.
<cjwatson> Oh, -proposed/unapproved
<kenvandine> yeah
<cjwatson> Keep being bitten by 'queue -Q unapproved info' not showing -proposed
<cjwatson> Yeah, if we take more not-yet-built uploads at this point we push the respins out by at least another half an hour (probably an hour) and further diminish the odds of North American testing
<cjwatson> tonight
<infinity> Copying gdocs and icons.
<kenvandine> cjwatson, certainly not worth a delay
<kenvandine> infinity, thanks
<infinity> So, that just leaves software-center in proposed.
<infinity> We have another 10 minutes to debate its relevance in the modern world.
<cjwatson> Oh, abiword needs to finish building and publishing on all architectures before Xubuntu and Lubuntu can be safely respun
<cjwatson> If I'd noticed that I'd have required the sync to go to -proposed, sorry :-/
<cjwatson> Oh eek, it failed on armel
<cjwatson> Gah
<infinity> cjwatson: Eek indeed.
<cjwatson> "dangerous relocation: unsupported relocation"
<cjwatson> What
<infinity> cjwatson: Also, I was planning on doing lubuntu last, so it could pick up the chromium in proposed as well.
<cjwatson> Well
<slangasek> dangerous relocation: do not go in the attic
<cjwatson> We aren't actually building any armel images, are we?
<slangasek> we aren't
<infinity> cjwatson: That feels like cosmic rays.  And yeah, doesn't affect images.
<slangasek> do you mean to leave abiword FTBFS on armel in -release, then?
<stgraber> infinity: can you try and get edubuntu early on? I haven't done any testing yet so if I can do some testing tonight it'd greatly appreciated
<cjwatson> So it's not technically a respin blocker, but we can only get the archive consistent for release if we fix it
<stgraber> edubuntu is a 30min build on i386+amd64 so not as bad as it used to :)
<cjwatson> Let's hold off on Xubuntu and Lubuntu builds for as long as possible while we sort this out
<infinity> Right then.  So.  Software-center?  Nasty memleak worked around, or drop it from proposed and insist on a GTK SRU to fix it "later"?
<skaet> re: software-center - ok, looked at the diff, and see what its doing.
<cjwatson> I see somebody's retried abiword/armel
<skaet> get rid of the leak,  and let the proper fix be sorted later.
<skaet> via an SRU
<infinity> cjwatson: That was me, based on the fact that I can't see how the patch between -7 and -8 could have done that.
<infinity> Alright, copying s-c.
<cjwatson> Me neither, and the last build was recent
<cjwatson> I think I'll try racing ishigaq with a build on scheat
<infinity> ishigaq will win.
<cjwatson> (scheat'll lose, but just in case it fails again)
<infinity> Mostly because its name it less comical when spoken aloud.
<infinity> Alright, looks like, barring some serious show-stopper in the next hour, we're past our last publisher cut-off for stuff for this respin.
<infinity> And xubuntu and lubuntu will wait a bit longer.
<infinity> (Also, chromium's just finishing up)
<cjwatson> Ah, yes, it already wasn't built on powerpc
<infinity> (Also, also: copying gnome-shell to -release)
<kenvandine> infinity, so libunity-webapps didn't build in time?
<infinity> kenvandine: It'll be two publisher cycles behind.
<kenvandine> ok
<infinity> kenvandine: Needs to build in proposed, publish, get copied, publish.
<slangasek> kenvandine: even if it would have, it wouldn't get copied in time; there was not much time going around
<infinity> kenvandine: So, no, unless the world stops for other reasons, it's stuck in proposed.
<kenvandine> yeah, just checking
<kenvandine> i hope it doesn't stop :)
<kenvandine> get those isos!
<kenvandine> :-D
<slangasek> kenvandine: which means bug #1067461 ought to be properly SRUified so that it doesn't wind up stalling somewhere in the process
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067461 in libunity-webapps "Update Amazon affiliates code for webapps runner target url" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067461
<infinity> Thankfully, it's a 2 or 3 line SRUification, I suspect.
<infinity> "Test-case: URLs look correct and go somewhere that's not goatse".
<cjwatson> infinity: Did you by any chance keep a copy of the failing abiword log?  Just wondering what file it failed in.
<infinity> cjwatson: No, if it does it again, then I'll be curious.
<cjwatson> Irritating how we lose those logs quite so quickly on retry.  It'd be nice if the GC waited until the next build is finished.
<infinity> cjwatson: It was GCed already?
<cjwatson> I got a 404 from the librarian.  I think.
<cjwatson> google says qt4-x11 had this problem recently, and doko recommended disabling parallelisation
<cjwatson> Which would support the "retry might work" theory
<jbicha> I'd rather get gdm in pre-release too, thanks!
<cjwatson> (Unless -gstabs fixed it)
<cjwatson> jbicha: I'd like to avoid loading the builders further just for a few hours
<cjwatson> In particular if we have to upload something respin-critical I don't want to end up blocked on powerpc
<jbicha> ok
<cjwatson> Shouldn't take too long to clear ...
<infinity> So, ftpmaster's nearly done publishing.  Who wants to drive?  I was going to, but I'm just as happy to hand it off to someone in a more pleasant timezone.
 * infinity looks at slangasek.
<skaet> if slangasek's not available, I can.
<skaet> adjust the order of the pad build scripts though so lubuntu, and the other considerations are accurate please.
<infinity> Less about order and more about skipping lubuntu and xubuntu entirely for now.  But I'm already prepping to start it all up.
<phillw> he he, I never thought I'd ever ask "please build lubuntu last" :)
<skaet> ok.  please post what you start off either here or the pad, so we don't overlook.
<skaet> since we'll need to remember to tack on lubuntu and xubuntu later.
<phillw> thanks for squeezing chromium in for lubuntu.
<slangasek> oh usb-creator
<slangasek> you're writting in python, so I'd really appreciate it if you didn't segfault
<slangasek> s/writting/wrotnon/
<slangasek> skaet: do you want me to drive, or are you doing it?
<infinity> Alright, starting the world minux lubuntu/xubuntu.  The commands for x/l are in the pad to pick them up later.
<infinity> s/minux/minus/
<skaet> slangasek,  infinity's doing it.
<slangasek> ok
<skaet> infinity, slangasek - iso tracker marked for rebuilding now.
<infinity> Alright, spinning away.
<infinity> And chromium's done.  Will copy at :03
<phillw> infinity: thanks :)
<ScottK> stgraber: ^^^
<hggdh> xnox: I un-milestoned bug 1062625. We will need somebody else to get a similar machine from Dell
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062625 in ubiquity "Ubuquity partitioning fails to find /dev/sda" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062625
<stgraber> ScottK: yay!
<cjwatson> infinity: scheat is actually beating ishigaq, amusingly
<cjwatson> Admittedly not by lots
<cjwatson> I take that back.  By quite a lot.
<cjwatson> scheat's reached dh_strip, lending credence to the "cosmic rays" theory.
<infinity> Copying chromium-browser to release.
 * phillw sends infinity cookies & beer :)
<cjwatson> Oh, thank God for that.  abiword/armel built this time.
<cjwatson> infinity: Xubuntu and Lubuntu will be good to build once chromium-browser has published, then.
<cjwatson> Since the abiword build just means we won't have to do another source upload there.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yep.
<cjwatson> So, in fact, any time from now.
<infinity> Indeed.  Going to spin the alternates, and then the other missing ones.
<cjwatson> I'll take gdm now for jbicha
<cjwatson> 23:27 <cjwatson> I'll take gdm now for jbicha
<cjwatson> Although no opinion on whether it's a pre-release thing
<cjwatson> I guess it's universe and unseeded so no particular reason not to
<cjwatson> micahg: I think you're good to start in on webkit experimentation now if you want
 * cjwatson goes to crash for a while.
<ScottK> ^^^ would make a nice opportunity target if we respin again, but it's perfectly SRU able.
<phillw> ScottK: again?!! :P
 * infinity goes to bed, while the images continue to roll out.
<slangasek> infinity: anything that I should worry about tending?
<infinity> slangasek: All the builds look happy, so far.
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> slangasek: Reviewing proposedy things for hybrid opportunity/SRU acceptance wouldn't go amiss.
 * skaet --> dinner
<micahg> is the release team still accepting unseeded universe RC bugs?
<slangasek> micahg: I haven't seen a freeze announcement go out, so AFAIK yes
<jbicha> micahg: hurry before skaet returns from dinner :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-17
<ScottK> phillw: "If"
<phillw> ScottK: ??
<ScottK> [18:39:09] <ScottK> ^^^ would make a nice opportunity target if we respin again, but it's perfectly SRU able.
<ScottK> [18:44:23] <phillw> ScottK: again?!! :P
<phillw> he he, I was thinking out loud at how the -release team expect all the ticks in the boxes for 'mandatory' and give the testers about 24 hours to do so... :D
<ScottK> The release team doesn't respin stuff just for fun.
<Len-nb> ScottK, how about if ubiquity crashes? Bug #1067566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067566 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes when "something else" is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067566
<ScottK> Not sure.
 * xnox is very confused how come cjwatson is not in the channel....
<phillw> xnox: I think it is called exhaustion / I want some fresh air / sleep....
<phillw> ohh, and I forgot... food!
<xnox> well he is usually ssh'ed in.
<xnox> "cjwatson [22:31:57] goes to crash for a while."
<phillw> xnox: yup, that borg drone has returned to his alcove for a regeneration cycle.
<xnox> slangasek: stgraber: bug 1067566 maybe related to the latest ubiquity we landed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067566 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes when "something else" is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067566
<xnox> phillw: don't find it funny.
<phillw> xnox: everyone needs a break,
<phillw> but,as that is 2 out of 2 who do not like my humour... I'll depart.
<xnox> ScottK: who can actually respin images? (as in push the relevant buttons / pipes)
<ScottK> Canonical employed members of ubuntu-release.
<xnox> ScottK: thanks.
<micahg> oh?  it's not limited to the cdimage group?
<ScottK> Non-employees don't get shell access into the data center.
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> I think that is for controlling access to the code the builds the images.
<xnox> ScottK: i'd thinks it's the gpg-keys...
<xnox> ScottK: can you check if bug 1067566 affects Kubuntu image? It should be quick only need to see if you can enter manual partitioning....
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067566 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes when "something else" is selected" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067566
<ScottK> I could yesterday.
<ScottK> I can check again.
<xnox> ScottK: before the mass respin or after?
<ScottK> Need to download the updated images.
<ScottK> Before
<xnox> ScottK: yeah I think the new ubiquity with fixes only handed in the Kubuntu 16.1
<ScottK> Need to finish one other test in progress on the box I can attempt an install on and then I'll check.
<xnox> ScottK: thanks.
<slangasek> xnox: are you staying up to babysit this bug?
<xnox> slangasek: a little =) looks easy peasy, testing a fix locally. Might upload it into quantal-proposed and let the rest of you folks see what to do about it =)
<slangasek> xnox: ok
 * xnox has a fix, now testing combinations.
<ScottK> What package is the fix in?
<xnox> ScottK: ubiquity, pure python, ubi-partman.py in the PageGtk get_grub_choice, and there was on added for the PageKDE as well...
<xnox> looking at PageKDE now just to see if it's affected by inspection.
<ScottK> If you can give me a diff, I'll cowboy it onto my existing image and test for you (if it's affected)
<xnox> ScottK: well. first see if you can step into manual partitioning. if that doesn't break & you can even start an install from within manual partitioning it's alright ;-)
<ScottK> OK.  Still waiting for a backtrace to regenerate after I installed a ton and a half of debug packages for an unrelated problem.
<xnox> yeah... we had jibel with dbgsym packages in live install catching apt earlier today
<ScottK> This is a plamsa-netbook goes to 100% CPU and takes an hour or two to die kind of thing.
<xnox> ScottK: right so I have done the fix in a safe way: added extra safety nets, such that even if qt is unaffected no additional / different harm should be caused.
<xnox> instead of doing gtk specific way =)
<ScottK> OK.  Done with the other testing.  One to this one.
<ScottK> one/on
<ScottK> xnox: Looks like Kubuntu is affected.  When I click on the manual installation type the partitioning window doesn't open.
<ScottK> slangasek: Since it looks like a respin is in the offing for sure now, would you please have a look at synaptics, waiting in queue for quantal-proposed as an opportunity target.
<slangasek> ack
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> xnox: Want to pastebin me your patch?
<slangasek> xnox: there's already a 52 in the pad
<xnox> slangasek: in my ink ;-)
<slangasek> xnox: no, the one down below
<slangasek> you're 53 now :)
 * xnox doesn't like this number scheme. best to adress all with lp bug #, as they are unique and do increment as well.
<xnox> slangasek: thanks =)
<slangasek> wubi and preinstalled images also affected by ubiquity, fwiw (oem-config)
<xnox> slangasek: ubi-partman not invoked in either.
<xnox> slangasek: so, I don't know how to mark it up. It's not "affected" by the bug, but should be respun?
<ScottK-netbook> xnox: Waiting for a patch to try.
<ScottK-netbook> xnox: Can't release out of date, so it's affected.
<xnox> ScottK-netbook: does it crash in Qt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284298/
<slangasek> xnox: what ScottK-netbook said - it includes binary packages that we have to respin the image for
 * xnox likes to know if the problem can be reproduced first.
<slangasek> xnox: 19:51 < ScottK> xnox: Looks like Kubuntu is affected.  When I click on the manual installation type the partitioning window doesn't open.
<ScottK-netbook> It may have crashed behind the scenes.  The manual partitioning window never opened.
<slangasek> does that count as "reproduced"?
<xnox> Hmm.... thanks. /me dropped out network for a second there.
<xnox> I'd say so =)
<xnox> ScottK-netbook: there should be tracebacks in the /var/log/syslog
<ScottK-netbook> OK.  I didn't check there.  Let me try again.
<ScottK-netbook> This will take a bit.
<ScottK-netbook> No traceback.
<ScottK-netbook> Oct 17 03:06:48 kubuntu os-prober: debug: running /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/90linux-distro on mounted /dev/sdb1
<ScottK-netbook> Oct 17 03:06:48 kubuntu os-prober: debug: running /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/90solaris on mounted /dev/sdb1
<ScottK-netbook> Oct 17 03:06:48 kubuntu ubiquity[9633]: Device /dev/sda5 not found in os-prober output
<ScottK-netbook> Oct 17 03:06:49 kubuntu ubiquity[9633]: switched to page Form
<ScottK-netbook> xnox: ^^^
<slangasek> xnox: would it perhaps be more idiomatic to do try/except AttributeError pass?
<slangasek> xnox: also, can this reasonably be unit tested as part of the fix?
<xnox> the change in ok_handler is bogus, that will not work.
<ScottK-netbook> Sigh.  I just realized I was doing it wrong ...
 * ScottK-netbook goes back and tries again.
<skaet> unseeded universe final freeze email has now been sent out.
<ScottK> micahg: wins then.
<ScottK> slangasek: Once I do it right, I definitely get the traceback without xnox
<ScottK> 's fix
<slangasek> ok
<ScottK> xnox: Also I don't get the traceback with your fix.
<ScottK> Trying to see if I can do an install now.
<xnox> ScottK: nor a working grub installation =)
<xnox> well, please try and wait till it actually fails.....
<ScottK> Will do.
<ScottK> Got through the manual paritioning and into installing now.
<ScottK> The respin is phillw's fault.  He jinxed us.
<xnox> meh
<ScottK> Install's still going.
<xnox> running in debug mode here and actually I think I got over-protective =)
<ScottK> Your patch definitely solved an actual problem that I could reproduce.
 * xnox done auto install, manual, now need to do the same with multidisk 
<skaet> Thanks for getting this tracked down xnox, ScottK, slangasek.   I'm getting a bit too tired to be productive now, so will catch up with the state after some sleep.   Good luck.
 * skaet --> zzz
<xnox> skaet: night ;-)
<ScottK-netbook> Install done.  Time to reboot.
<plars> hmm, the wubi binaries pointed to from isotracker don't seem to be the correct ones - they are still the old ones before the fixed certificate
<plars> at http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/quantal
<ScottK> xnox: Kubuntu manual partition install succeed with your patch.
<ScottK> 18 minutes until the next publisher run ...
<xnox> ScottK: yeah, but now on gtk side it's preseeded too early.
<slangasek> plars: yes; the updated ones are published to releases.ubuntu.com
<micahg> can I retry previously aborted builds still?
<slangasek> micahg: yes
<ScottK> slangasek: I verified the synaptics fix from the built dep, so I think it's ready to be copied over at your convenience.
<ScottK> (or tell me to do it, either way)
<slangasek> ScottK: ok - I'll copy it at the same time that we get ubiquity
<ScottK> ok.  thanks
 * ScottK snoozes.
<slangasek> xnox: still with us?
<xnox> slangasek: yes. committing part of a fix.
<xnox> slangasek: not uploading yet.
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> slangasek: opening a second bug as well.
<slangasek> oh?
<xnox> discovered while testing this one a bit more. just checking with pristine image without my modifications.
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> Ok. now that I understand significance of internal vs removable storage, there is no second bug.
<xnox> uploading soon.
<slangasek> great
<xnox> slangasek: passing the baton over.
<slangasek> xnox: thanks
<slangasek> xnox: thanks for sticking with it :)
<xnox> slangasek: meh =) i'm off to sleep for now ;-)
<slangasek> well, that's not very good flood control
<slangasek> ^^ there's the new ubiquity; builds will kick off automatically on the next publisher run
<stgraber> doh, the only thing I forgot to add a check for in my patch was the one that blew up... thanks xnox for investigating and fixing
<stgraber> hmm, isn't lubuntu alternate also affected by that bug? I see it wasn't disabled on the tracker
 * stgraber starts downloading ubuntu server amd64 for another secureboot test while the rest of the world respins
<slangasek> stgraber: the ubiquity bug?
<slangasek> the current respins are for a ubiquity bug, I wouldn't expect any alternates to be affected
<slangasek> hrm, but oem-config is on the alternates, sigh
<slangasek> ok, adding lubuntu + ubuntu-server to the respin
<stgraber> slangasek: right, was thinking of oem-config
<cjwatson> slangasek: we could have put ubiquity in -updates and avoided respinning alternates/preinstalled/blah ... oh well
<slangasek> mm, sorry
 * stgraber reboots for some ubuntu server secureboot fun. be back in 15min-ish
<stgraber> cjwatson: bad news in secureboot land. The latest server image still won't install linux-signed
<stgraber> grabbing the log now
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284542/
<stgraber> that was with 20121016.1
<cjwatson> srsly
<cjwatson> Oh, argh, base-installer/kernel/override-image
<cjwatson> stgraber: Hack: boot with base-installer/kernel/override-image=linux-signed-generic
<cjwatson> This is all rather ironic because due to kernel metapackage changes we are now overriding to the default
<cjwatson> slangasek: Thoughts on a debian-cd-only respin for this?
<slangasek> cjwatson: seems tolerable under the circumstances...
<cjwatson> stgraber: Hmm, a boot parameter override won't work
<slangasek> can we get a proper fix sorted out for .2?
<cjwatson> Proper as opposed to ...?
<slangasek> one that doesn't require a debian-cd hack?
<cjwatson> This is removing a broken hack
<slangasek> oh, ok
<slangasek> then yeah, wfm
<cjwatson> That said, the landscape is different in precise
<cjwatson> Because the linux-server package is actually genuinely still different there
<stgraber> I'm doing a quick secureboot desktop install test as I have never tried one and would feel a lot better knowing that it works here. I guess by the time I'm done with that we'll have another server image for me to test.
<cjwatson> Oh, wait, linux-image-server/precise/amd64 depends on -generic
<cjwatson> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284550/ FWIW
<slangasek> looks good to me
<stgraber> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/Flavours the server flavour was removed as of 12.04, so backporting the seed change to 12.04.2 will be fine
 * stgraber disappears for another test installer
<cjwatson> slangasek: fixed, deployed, padded as [55]
<cjwatson> stgraber: Yeah, I checked out 'apt-cache show' in my precise-amd64 chroot first
<slangasek> cjwatson: great
<cjwatson> The pad is slightly more tolerable now that I've realised that repeated PgUp/PgDn work provided I click somewhere in between
<cjwatson> (although *what*)
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, PgDn/click/PgDn/click isn't exactly intuitive. :P
<stgraber> argh, I was really hoping this wouldn't happen...
<stgraber> I installed Edubuntu DVD amd64, got the shim and grub-signed but no signed kernel
<stgraber> so can't boot
<stgraber>  /var/log/syslog clearly shows the installer removing linux-signed from the target...
<cjwatson> Does that happen with Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> (desktop)
<stgraber> I'm 99% sure it'll but I'll try it next
<infinity> Any objections to me copying gdm to release?
<infinity> (unseeded, etc)
<cjwatson> stgraber: not sure I can see an obvious reason why that's happening - unless some of the pieces are missing for it to boot in SB mode
<cjwatson> infinity: fine by me
<infinity> Done.
<cjwatson> huh, whoever gave back pandoc/armel is optimistic
<cjwatson> micahg: did you get your webkit stuff done?
<infinity> pandoc isn't one of the ones that hangs buildds, is it?
<Laney> usually times out normally
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> I'd care if we were short of buildd time at the moment
<stgraber> cjwatson: relevant log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284595/
<stgraber> I'm grabbing a standard desktop image now
<cjwatson> well, it thought it needed to install grub-efi-amd64-signed at least
<cjwatson> and shim-signed
<stgraber> yeah and then decided to remove linux-image-signed
<cjwatson> probably need to set -x in /usr/share/ubiquity/check-kernels
<stgraber> ok, will do with the ubuntu desktop install
<stgraber> writing the usb stick now so should have the result in 15min or so
<cjwatson> I suspect it's a ubiquity bug
<cjwatson> May not be able to fix for 12.10 if it doesn't affect Ubuntu desktop
<cjwatson> self.kernel_version is probably busted for signed kernels, but I don't know if that relates
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284607/ possibly but I think that's too risky for release if it doesn't break Ubuntu desktop
<stgraber> cjwatson: ubuntu desktop is also affected
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> argh argh argh
<cjwatson> need that set -x asap then
<cjwatson> infinity: Chinese edition image failed to build?
<stgraber> yep, installing pastebinit on that system, will have it in a sec
<PeterMahnke> hi release team... this is Peter from the web team
<PeterMahnke> can I ask an ARM question?
<cjwatson> stgraber: also ubiquity debug output wouldn't hurt at some point
<cjwatson> PeterMahnke: go
<PeterMahnke> the site has an arm download page that says "Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Desktop for ARM are a general purpose OS for ARM-based systems only. It supports, Calxeda ECX-1000 (Server only), Marvell Armada-XP (Server only) and TI Panda development boards."
<PeterMahnke> are these correct boards?
<infinity> cjwatson: *blink*
<infinity> PeterMahnke: Yeahp.
<PeterMahnke> ok... the other question is... we are sending people to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ for 12.04 downloads
<PeterMahnke> where do they go for 12.10?
<PeterMahnke> will it be the same but 12.10?
<stgraber> cjwatson: /var/lib/ubiquity/install-kernels: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284614/
<stgraber> cjwatson: /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284615/
<stgraber> cjwatson: check-kernel with -x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284619/
<infinity> cjwatson: Failed, or just didn't build at all.  Weird.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, wait, no, there it is in my log.  The livefses built in my run.
<cjwatson> PeterMahnke: The ARM OMAP4 images have been moved to releases.ubuntu.com, so http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<cjwatson> Not sure if we care about advertising the OMAP image
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll re-run ubiquity with --debug now
<cjwatson> (3)
<cjwatson> infinity: I have a "LiveFS (built by adconrad)" failure in my inbox
<ogra_> omap3 should stay on cdimage
<cjwatson> infinity: want it bounced to you?
<ogra_> as well as ac100
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yeah, I just don't know whether it should be advertised on www.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> (or is advertised)
<infinity> cjwatson: Err, sure.  I don't see that in my screen history, which is odd.
<ogra_> ah, no, i think we only want to advertise the fully supported arches
<infinity> ubuntu-i386 on cardamom.buildd finished at 2012-10-15 19:42:41 (success)
<infinity> ubuntu-amd64 on kapok.buildd finished at 2012-10-15 20:06:34 (success)
<infinity> ^-- Those were my Chinese builds last night.
<cjwatson> Uh
<cjwatson> Not unless you had a time machine
<infinity> Uh, wrong old screen.
<infinity> La la la.
<infinity> ubuntu-amd64 on kapok.buildd finished at 2012-10-16 23:01:38 (failed)
<infinity> That'd be the one.
<cjwatson> stgraber: could use a critical-priority bug about this when you have a moment
<PeterMahnke> so cjwatson where should I send the ARM 12.10 downloaders?
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, doing that now
<stgraber> cjwatson: debug log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284628
<infinity> cjwatson: I assume someone's respun since then anyway.  Or did that fail too?
<cjwatson> PeterMahnke: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ I think
<cjwatson> infinity: http://china-images.ubuntu.com/quantal/daily-live/current/ has out-of-date iso and manifest for amd64
<infinity> cjwatson: But Steve's in the middle of a respin right now, no?  Or someone is...
<infinity> Oh, FFS, why didn't we disable the precise dailies?
<cjwatson> infinity: We'll have to go again for this SB thing anyway :-(
<cjwatson> FED UP
<stgraber> bug 1067659
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067659 in ubiquity "ubiquity removes linux-signed during installation cleanup preventing (some) secureboot machines from booting" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067659
<infinity> cjwatson: Right, I'm disabling precise dailies in cron.
<cjwatson> k
<infinity> cjwatson: If our builder goes idle, I can respin Chinese and see if it's actually broken, so we're confident before the next mass-respin.
<apw> cjwatson, there is a contention this samsung efi brickage is happening as the kernel is booting, if that were the case, could we use hwmatch to detect the machine and prevent boot
<cjwatson> stgraber: could I get /var/log/installer/debug too?
<cjwatson> apw: er, in theory, but we're pretty far into untested code
<cjwatson> apw: has it been demonstrated to hit 12.10?
<infinity> cjwatson: I'd give good money to have a machine to test this theory on. :/
<apw> cjwatson, understood indeed, 12.10> unknown here, i think slangasek probabally knows
<cjwatson> also, the signed image doesn't currently have hwmatch
<cjwatson> slangasek doesn't
<cjwatson> or didn't last I spoke to him about it
<cjwatson> there's an unproven theory that the partition table rearrangement on our images might have got rid of it
<apw> cjwatson, ok thats interesting
<cjwatson> apw: but this could be utter BS
<apw> cjwatson, yeah this is a bit of a lack of information issue
<cjwatson> stgraber: I've found one part of the bug, but hopefully installer/debug will let me track down the other part
<stgraber> cjwatson: sure, one sec
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284645
 * cjwatson accumulates browser tabs rapidly
 * stgraber back in 5min
<cjwatson> grah, this is inscrutable
<cjwatson> stgraber: could I get a tarball of /var/lib/ubiquity/ ?
<cjwatson> couple of other files there I want to check
<stgraber> cjwatson: should be at http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubiquity-lib-sb.tar.gz
<cjwatson> right, so not being explicitly removed by remove_unusable_kernels at least
<cjwatson> Oh, I see, maybe.  We do_install the kernel but we don't mark it to keep
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm not sure what bits you've looked at so far, but in plugininstall.py there's a check for linux-generic- which won't match a signed kernel
<cjwatson> Yeah, paste above.  But I'm not going to attempt to fix that, it controls something else, I think it probably isn't relevant here, and that's quite a risky change
<cjwatson> stgraber: could you test http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284670/ ?
<stgraber> sure
<cjwatson> I suggest we punt this fix into -updates so that we don't have to rebuild everything again
<stgraber> yay for installing from and to SSDs ;) I can now get a full desktop install in 2 minutes or so
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, with your change I now have the signed kernel installed
<cjwatson> Can I double-check syslog and debug?
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, default grub entry is unsigned...
<stgraber> cjwatson: and I don't have any .signed file in /boot...
<stgraber> posting the logs now
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284675 <- debug
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284676 <- syslog
<stgraber> I don't think I cleaned those two before installing, so you may have to scroll down a bit
<stgraber> if you want some perfectly clean ones I'm happy to flush /var/log /var/log/installer and /var/lib/ubiquity again and re-install
<jibel> so, I get a grub prompt after installation to an external drive
<cjwatson> stgraber: hmm, the logs indicate that the default grub entry is signed - I think a fresh boot would be helpful to clear the noise
<cjwatson> jibel: hm, apw tested that yesterday
<cjwatson> jibel: sure your BIOS is booting from the external drive, and not from a vestigial GRUB somewhere else?
<jibel> cjwatson, ah maybe it switched to the wrong device when I removed the stick, checking
<cjwatson> stgraber: and I do mean fresh boot rather than just trying to clear out the state - since we're short on time I'd like to be as sure as possible that there's no pollution
<stgraber> cjwatson: yep. just running debsums in /target first, will do a reboot and clean run after that
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, the debsums result is interesting. let me paste that to you
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284692
<cjwatson> stgraber: curious, the logs indicate it was there at some point
<cjwatson> oh, I'm misreading the log, that's it scanning a grub.cfg elsewhere
<cjwatson> you have another installation on /dev/sda2 but are installing this somewhere else?
<stgraber> right, /dev/sda2 is my main install on the internal ssd
<stgraber> I'm booting from /dev/sdd and installing to /dev/sdb
<cjwatson> still pretty confused - linux-signed-generic is in the live seed so it should have copied that and not removed it
<stgraber> maybe /rofs is broken too, I forgot to check that
 * cjwatson checks the special kernel copying code
<cjwatson> hm, there is at least *something* odd here, so don't restart just yet
<stgraber> too late, I restarted minutes ago. Though test runs are pretty quick so I can replicate in 5min or so
<cjwatson> ok
<stgraber>  /boot in the squashfs doesn't actually contain any kernel
<cjwatson> yeah, it copies it off the iso9660 filesystem
<jibel> no way. no external drive: rescue mode / internal drive first: grub prompt / external drive first: black screen with blinking cursor at the top left
<cjwatson> but it probably isn't getting it right for signed kernels - that's just what I was thinking here
<stgraber> ok, so that's the problem, because the iso9660 filesystem only contains a single signed kernel
<cjwatson> apw: could you dig into jibel's problem?
<cjwatson> stgraber: right, although the patch I gave you earlier is needed too
<jibel> apw, my setup is a laptop with internal SSD, and external SATA drive on USB
<stgraber> yep, we have two problems :)
<stgraber> and that means that any system installed over the past few days has the wrong kernel binary as only the unsigned kernel is installed but the signed binary is in /boot
<stgraber> I'd expect debsums to report a mismatch on /boot/vmlinuz-* on any 12.10 system installed since the last kernel update
<cjwatson> Yeah, for the three people who've installed using SB
<cjwatson> So I'm going to ignore that temporarily :-)
<cjwatson> It'll get sorted out on upgrade
<cjwatson> I'll focus on the installer bits
<stgraber> hmm, you sure? My understanding is that vmlinuz is the signed one for everyone on the media
<stgraber> so if ubiquity copies the kernel from the iso9660, then non-secureboot systems installed over the past few days have a signed vmlinuz in /boot
<stgraber> (not that it'd be a big problem and as you said, it'll fix itself with the next kernel update)
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Yeah, true, but ... that
<stgraber> cjwatson: still want me to run another test install now?
 * stgraber needs to find something better than his phone as an install media. Android gets confused and decides not to export the SD card requiring a reburn between every boot...
<cjwatson> stgraber: I think I'll want *a* test, but trying to figure out what
<cjwatson> Unfortunately since it requires at least one CD modification it's very hard to test it in place
<cjwatson> stgraber: OK, could I just get clean syslog and debug from the previous patch I gave you so I can check there isn't anything else, and then I'll run a possible approach by you?
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, running an install now
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284742
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284743
<cjwatson> stgraber: So, my thought is to put both unsigned and signed kernels in the iso9660 filesystem, call the signed kernel vmlinuz.efi.signed instead of vmlinuz, adjust grub.cfg on the image, and use http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284741/
<cjwatson> stgraber: Thanks, so all the other bits of this do look better
<stgraber> cjwatson: plan sounds good. That'll make the cd 5MB larger but it's not like we have an alternative anyway.
<stgraber> well, the alternative would be to only ship the signed kernel, drop unsigned completely, seed the signed kernel everywhere and change the path in ubiquity, but that's not the kind of thing we want to do a day before release :)
<cjwatson> Quite.  We have clearance under 800MB - *barely*
<cjwatson> As in, 48KB
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll apply your patch and make the system think I have two kernels in /rofs/casper so I can do a test run with that code before we respin
<cjwatson> But that's a self-imposed limit so given the circumstances we could simply waive it
<infinity> Do we care that Chinese images are way over our arbitrary desktop size limit, or should I just give Chinese an extra 50MB or something for localisation breathing room?
<stgraber> (or rather /cdrom)
<cjwatson> stgraber: Thanks.  FWIW I think we want http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284752/ in livecd-rootfs and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284754/ in debian-cd
<cjwatson> infinity: We probably ought to choose not to care
<cjwatson> And give it an extra chunk
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I'll give it another 50MB in the publishing script.
<stgraber> infinity: I gave them an extra 50MB for 12.04.1, so I guess we can stick to their limit being Ubuntu's + 50MB
<stgraber> cjwatson: diffs look good
<cjwatson> stgraber: ubuntu-defaults-image is wrong too
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284763/
<cjwatson> Now, I have no idea whether ubuntu-defaults-builder will get SB right - it probably won't
<cjwatson> But that's not RC, we have no time to fix it properly, and this at least ensures that it doesn't copy MD5-mismatching kernels
<didrocks> so… I've noticed an issue during upgrade from precise -> quantal in compiz if you use the "gnome classic session"
<didrocks> basically, you have no window mananger
<didrocks> the issue is that if you start with this session, it will be a bad hack in the SRU to get window manager back (and nothing for those users in the 7 days until it's published into -updates)
<cjwatson> stgraber: re size - for R hopefully we'll be able to just ship a detached signature and construct at run-time
<didrocks> seeing the number of respin, is there anything plan? is there a change I can move the fix to finale?
<cjwatson> any SRU would have to cope with people who'd upgraded to quantal during development anyway
<cjwatson> so I don't see any gain from trying to cram that into images vs. a 0-day SRU
<cjwatson> we can waive the waiting period
<didrocks> cjwatson: well 0-day SRU isn't in -updates for the 0 day? it will be in 0 + 7 days, right?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> last time I asked, it wasn't possible :)
<cjwatson> see "waive the waiting period", yes :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: test install running
<cjwatson> meh, it's *possible*, it's a decision whether we allow it
<didrocks> ok, great, so let me do an upload with only that :)
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> and this sounds severe enough to make sense
<didrocks> cjwatson: I agree, that's why I rejected the SRU0 for compiz snapshot above I did this morning ^
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm doing an upload with just this fix, don't want to add the rest of the snapshot which needs a normal testing period of time
<didrocks> thanks again, preparing that
<cjwatson> Makes sense
<infinity> didrocks: We've been trying to empower people to make intelligent and informed decisions about waiting periods, rather than just following the letter of the law.  In some cases, fast-tracking things is definitely the right thing to do.
<jibel> apw, ping ?
<didrocks> infinity: perfectly fine with this one, it impacts upgrades and people installing gnome-session-fallback, so they do need an internet connexion anyway
<stgraber> cjwatson: it looks like we're good. I have both kernels in /target/boot and grub.cfg points to .efi.signed
<stgraber> cjwatson: and the unsigned kernel is my test file with "unsigned" written in it, so it copied the right files at the right place
<stgraber> cjwatson: will paste the install logs now
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284771
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284772
<stgraber> if that's all you need from the live environment, I'll reboot for a test boot just to be 100% sure that it worked
<cjwatson> That's all I need, thanks, looks good
<stgraber> and target boots fine!
<cjwatson> stgraber: Brilliant - I'll start getting things uploaded
<cjwatson> I think what makes sense is ubiquity -> proposed, livecd-rootfs -> release, ubuntu-defaults-builder -> release
<cjwatson> no gain in putting the last two through proposed
<stgraber> indeed
<stgraber> and then have ubiquity copied to updates instead of release
<cjwatson> Right
<stgraber> btw, are the server seed changes done already? if so, I'd like to have it respun so I can confirm the fix
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> oh, the preseed file
<cjwatson> Yeah
<stgraber> gah, not seed, preseed in debian-cd...
<stgraber> I updated the pad for desktop images and server
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> respinning server now
<stgraber> ok, marking the relevant images as rebuilding on the tracker
<cjwatson> In fact, that can be iso9660-only, don't need to respin the livefs
<cjwatson> right?
<stgraber> indeed, in theory all we need is /preseed, so iso9660 should be all we need
<stgraber> I went on the assumption that preinstalled and wubi images aren't affected by the ubiquity change. If I'm wrong, let me know and I'll update the tracker
<cjwatson> shouldn't be, no, not when we're running them through -updates
<infinity> Hrm?  Updated ubiquity affects nearly everything, from the POV of packages installed...
<infinity> Oh, except for wubi.
<infinity> But preinstalled, yes, since it uses oem-config.
<stgraber> infinity: we're copying it directly to -updates so it won't cause the package lists to be out of date for alternate/preinstalled
<cjwatson> exactly
<cjwatson> specifically to avoid having to respin world *again*
<cjwatson> we could have done that in the previous respin as well
<infinity> Ahh.
<cjwatson> ubuntu-defaults-builder on its way too, a few minutes behind
<cjwatson> I guess I should only have respun server for amd64
<cjwatson> oops
 * stgraber goes to review ubiquity and livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> apw: how goes the investigation of jibel's bug?
<apw> jibel, hey
<jibel> apw, hey, I tried an installation to an external drive, no way to boot after installation
<jibel> apw, I filed bug 1067691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067691 in ubiquity "Installation to external drive failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067691
<apw> jibel, will try and repro shortly
<jibel> apw, did I do something wrong or what info do you need to investigate this ?
<apw> i want to do a quick install with a respun image to confirm if i hit the same
<stgraber> ok, I'm bored, diffing manually...
<stgraber> and that's the three of them accepted
<stgraber> finishing lunch and I'll do a server test
<stgraber> hopefully we'll finally be good with that SB mess
<cjwatson> Hm, I need to fix cdimage to actually download .efi.signed too
<cjwatson> OK, done, deployed
<stgraber> server image written to usb stick, will be out for the next 15min for testing
<stgraber> cjwatson: success! server install worked and booted fine. I checked grub.cfg, the checksums of the kernels and the package list post-install, all looks good AFAICS.
<cjwatson> cautiously muted yay
<stgraber> looks like something in d-i tries to look for linux-headers-signed-generic and fails to find it (obviously) but that's not causing anything more than a syslog entry
<cjwatson> It might fail to install linux-headers-generic
<cjwatson> But if so that's a release note at this point
<stgraber> nope, linux-headers-generic is there as it's a dependency of linux-signed-generic
<cjwatson> ok, great
<cjwatson> waiting for ubiquity/arm* to finish - I suspect it'll just miss the next publisher run
<cjwatson> apw: anything?
<cjwatson> really want to know if this is another ubiquity upload, a grub2 upload, or what ...
<apw> cjwatson, working ... to repro his issue i have had to zap the machine; its mid install right now
<cjwatson> has anyone managed to do any in-place analysis?
<apw> cjwatson, now mine is in progress i'll engage him
 * stgraber starts smoke testing Edubuntu while waiting for the mass rebuild
<cjwatson> Looks like sda => SSD, sdb => installation medium, sdc => target
<cjwatson> purely from disk sizes
<cjwatson> grub-install was run on sda
<cjwatson> Oct 17 09:24:10 ubiquity: No active iterator for grub device entry.
<cjwatson> debconf (developer): <-- SET grub-installer/bootdev /dev/sda
<cjwatson> stgraber: hmm, get_grub_choice is called here before selecting an autopartitioning option
<stgraber> seriously?
<cjwatson> presumably from maybe_update_grub
<cjwatson> hum, no, that's just manual partitioning
<cjwatson> maybe I'm misreading
<cjwatson> stgraber: sorry, I know you've been very busy this morning, but this seems to touch on your recent changes
<stgraber> yeah... the fact that it's showing "No active iterator" shows that it's at least entering the right part of the if statement, so now the question is why self.get_autopartition_choice doesn't return the right thing...
<stgraber> jibel: how easily can you reproduce this? I can provide you with a patched ubi-partman.py that'll print a whole bunch of stuff into /var/log/installer/debug so we can try and figure out what's going on
<cjwatson> the debconf debug log indicates that whole disk / sdc was selected
<apw> cjwatson, so my reading of the logs we have from jibels bug ... it looks exactly like it did before any fixes
<cjwatson> it's ubiquity 2.12.14
<jamespage> stgraber: hrm - really sorry but I've found another regression in open-iscsi - bug 1066945
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066945 in open-iscsi "iSCSI root fails" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066945
<jamespage> on a more positive note I did just test a fix and it looks OK
<cjwatson> stgraber: hmm
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm pretty sure disk_string is /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sdc, based on how partman-auto/select_disk is being preseeded
<cjwatson> stgraber: what was the disk_string.split(None, 3) business based on?
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, fun, makes me wonder why the format changes randomly then...
<stgraber> cjwatson: it's supposed to be "SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) some fancy string"
<cjwatson> *blink* no it's not
<cjwatson> that's the translated one
<cjwatson> get_autopartition_choices should be giving you back the untranslated text, whch is the partman devices directory
<cjwatson> consistently
<stgraber> well, I certainly was getting the translated one on my tests here as I made sure I was calling grub_default with the right parameter here...
<stgraber> get_current_disk_partman_id in the Gtk frontend was giving me =dev=sda but there was no equivalent in the Kde frontend so that's why xnox suggested using get_autopartition_choices instead
 * stgraber starts a VM to confirm he's not insane and indeed still gets the translated string out of get_autopartition_choices
<cjwatson> gtk or kde?
<stgraber> I tested both
<stgraber> if someone wants the debug version of the code, I'm usually running with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284860/
<cjwatson> in any case you can't legitimately do any machine processing on the translated form
<cjwatson> it could be completely different in different languages, never mind anything else
<cjwatson> hm, ok, looks like you're meant to process through self.extra_options['use_device'][1][val][0]
<cjwatson> (obviously ...)
<cjwatson> as in get_current_disk_partman_id
<cjwatson> I think you ought to add an equivalent of get_current_disk_partman_id to ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/partAuto.py
<apw> jibel, i assume you install in .fr ?
<stgraber> cjwatson: is get_current_disk_partman_id().replace("=", "/") safe or do I need to copy/paste the extra_options logic and extract something better manually?
<cjwatson> and then something like   dev, _ = whatever.get_current_disk_partman_id(); dev = dev.replace("=", "/")
<cjwatson> oh, ..._partman_id only gives you the dev anyway
<cjwatson> = => / is safe
<stgraber> ok, I'll do that then
<cjwatson> apw: log says yes
<apw> cjwatson, ok ... is your analysis clear, or do you want me to test both langs ?
<apw> cjwatson, my .en install seems to have used sdc correctly
<stgraber> apw, jibel: can you try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284877/ while I figure out how to do it in the Kde frontend?
<infinity> Accepting the two-line change in thunderbird, we'll see if it builds in time to get into an image and not be an SRU.
<infinity> (Though I don't have high hopes)
<stgraber> cjwatson: does ^ look sane to you?
<cjwatson> apw: I'm not totally convinced by this analysis in that I can't see *exactly* how it would result in this failure, but it looks like a good bet.  It'd be good if you could try in fr to make sure that we have >1 person who can reproduce this, though
<cjwatson> stgraber: not entirely sure what the isinstance achieves now but I guess it doesn't hurt
<cjwatson> stgraber: yes, that looks right
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, it'd only be useful if the list entry contains garbage though that'd likely break the rest of the install anyway :)
<apw> cjwatson, ack
<cjwatson> jamespage: looks good - can you please add it to the pad (URL in topic)?
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284888/ is with the KDE code. Grabbing kubuntu-desktop now to check that it actually works
 * jibel back from lunch
<jibel> stgraber, which paste should I test ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'd probably have put the KDE function in partAuto.py, but meh, do what you have :)
<stgraber> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284877/
<jibel> stgraber, ack. I'll reinstall the machine first
<jamespage> cjwatson, any particular section?
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, I did that initially then I noticed how close the Kde and Gtk functions ended up being so I moved it back to the same file so they're less likely to get out of sync if we ever have to touch them again
<cjwatson> jamespage: rebuild triggers
<jamespage> cjwatson, ack
<jamespage> cjwatson, done - I've linked it to the server ISO - not sure which other images include it.
<Laney> kubuntu
<Laney> (per seeded-in-ubuntu)
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> That's the Kubuntu DVD which isn't built any more
<cjwatson> Haven't got round to figuring out seeded-in-ubuntu's data sources ...
<Laney> wh
<Laney> right ...
<Laney> maybe deleting the old image would do it
<nigelb> 20
<nigelb> (gah, sorry)
<cjwatson> Laney: oh, yeah, that's still there - gone now
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: re seeded-in-ubuntu sources: all .manifest and .lists on cdimage.u.c
<cjwatson> OK, so deleting the image will sort it out
<cjwatson> thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: code briefly tested on kubuntu, properly selected /dev/sdc here
<stgraber> I'll give a quick go at manual partitioning to make sure we don't get into the same bug as was found overnight
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> your paste looks better now.
<stgraber> manual seems good on kde, I can enter the dialog create partitions and continue, so it looks good
<stgraber> and according to the debug log, grub would have installed on the right device
 * stgraber cleans up the ubiquity branch and prepares for upload
<stgraber> just waiting for confirmation from jibel and apw that the Gtk frontend works fine too
<jibel> apw, installing in French or English doesn't make a difference
<highvoltage> stgraber: good morning. do we have an idea when the edubuntu build will be ready for testing?
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm hoping to have ubiquity published in the next hour (for the 13:32 UTC publisher run), so Edubuntu should be built 3-4h after that, depending on the ordering
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'd strongly suggest testing the current image for now
<stgraber> highvoltage: and doing the upgrade testing
<cjwatson> stgraber: You'll be lucky
<cjwatson> Given we need two publisher runs
<stgraber> oh, right, well, let's add 30min to that estimate then ;)
<cjwatson> 14:03 UTC is more likely, yes
 * skaet waves hello
<cjwatson> Hello.  Still not done :-(
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok
 * stgraber updated the pad
<stgraber> cjwatson: I uploaded ubiquity to the queue. I'd recommend we let it build while we're waiting for test results from jibel and apw
<skaet> cjwatson,  so I see.   Thanks for all the hard work release team's been putting in.   Fingers crossed this is the last.
<stgraber> if it's not I'm not sure how we'll get that thing out tomorrow, so yeah, better work fine after that one...
<jbicha> good morning, what determines whether something is a 0-day SRU or if it needs to wait the traditional 7 days? (I'm asking about eds in particular)
<skaet> jbicha,  function of risk,  scope of impact,  level of testing done.
<cjwatson> stgraber: reviewing
<highvoltage> the upgrade notes when upgrading using update-manager still says that quantal is a beta release, when does that get removed?
<jibel> stgraber, grub prompt on reboot, checking boot order now.
<gema> jibel: where is / in the french keyboard?
<jibel> gema, https://www.google.fr/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=french+keyboard+layout
<jibel> stgraber, same result as before, now checking that I correctly patched ubiquity
<stgraber> jibel: can you pastebin /var/log/installer/debug? the patch I sent you included debug statements so that should help quite a lot
<apw> cjwatson, stgraber, well i did the install (without fix) in .fr and it still installed grub to /dev/sdc
<apw> cjwatson, so i guess i am not a good test of the issue, i can of course test regression wise
<jibel> stgraber, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/debug_1067691-2.12.14-patched
<stgraber> DEBUG: calling grub_default with disk_path=/dev/sdc
<stgraber> DEBUG: == END get_grub_choice ==
<stgraber> debconf (developer): <-- SET grub-installer/bootdev /dev/sda
<xnox> because both are internal disks.
<xnox> ?!
<stgraber> so my code did the right thing...
<stgraber> yeah, that's my guess, /dev/sdc probably isn't marked as removable
<jibel> is this machine special?
<xnox> jibel: is /dev/sdc actually a USB device or interal disk?
<stgraber> jibel: what's the content of /sys/class/block/sdc/removable ?
<xnox> jibel: no, not machine special, but whether it's "internal" HDD (regular HDD in the VM) or USB attached "external" (in a VM or Real HW)
<cjwatson> OK, so the case of non-removable devices is one that I think is in principle a bug but too scary to fix in 12.10
<jibel> xnox, as far as I can see, sdc is a little grey box, with a rotational drive inside, and a cable marked USB, connected to a USB port on the laptop
<cjwatson> Because the other case that's more or less indistinguishable is a machine with two hard disks, somebody installs Ubuntu to the second, and expects it to automatically boot
<xnox> Most computers regardless of amount of disks only boot from the first hard drive by default, unless person changes the boot order & disks in the bios.
<cjwatson> We've had bugs about that in the past
<xnox> jibel: ha =))))
<cjwatson> I'd like to change that because it'd be a massive simplification
<cjwatson> But not for 12.10
 * skaet nods
<cjwatson> However, 14:11 <stgraber> jibel: what's the content of /sys/class/block/sdc/removable ?
<cjwatson> should tell whether it's this bug
 * xnox *suspense*
<stgraber> if the answer is 0, we'll be sure it's that bug, if it's not, there are some more udev-related things that could go wrong with some specific drives...
<jibel> 1 minute, time to reboot from a usb stick
<jibel> stgraber, cjwatson: 0
<stgraber> yay!
<stgraber> jibel: for fun, can you pastebin: udevadm info -q property -n /dev/sdc?
<plars> istr at one time there was a way in the installer to select which device should get the bootloader installed to it? I know it got removed on arm because of a funny "Help for GRUB device selection goes here." message in its place
<stgraber> plars: you only have that option in manual partitioning
<xnox> plars: there is no grub on arm..... and only one place to install boot loader there.
 * xnox likes ARM now
<cjwatson> xnox: I think he knows that :)
<jibel> pastebinit should be seeded
<stgraber> jibel: it's seeded on xubuntu and edubuntu ;)
<jibel> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284997/
<stgraber> jibel: and has been promoted to main, so once I release the python3 port and get rid of configobj, we probably could ship it by default in 13.04 as it'll just be an extra (uncompressed) 13K :)
<plars> yeah, just that maybe that would be a good option to have (with a sensible default of the first HD if we have trouble telling) regardless of manual partitioning or automatic.  And yes, I'm quite aware that we don't use grub on arm :)
<stgraber> jibel: ID_BUS=ata
<plars> but yes, not for 12.10
<cjwatson> plars: I would tend to agree that it should be offered in the autopartitioning case if there are multiple disks
<stgraber> jibel: that's your problem. As far as the machine is concerned, it's directly attached to a SATA bus
<cjwatson> I haven't always been able to persuade design of this kind of thing :)
<xnox> plars: sorry. =)
<cjwatson> So - I think we should still take .16 if it passes regression-testing, because I'm a lot more confident that this approach is robust across languages
<cjwatson> FWIW, since we originally started trying to prefer the first disk, external disks have become a *lot* more common
<cjwatson> So I don't think the old approach was wrong in context, but the balance seems to have shifted
<plars> infinity: I haven't tried the latest -server builds from this morning, but the one I grabed last night should have had the fix for this keyboard bug I think and I still don't have a working keyboard for inputting the password to unlock partitions
<stgraber> jibel: do you have a brand/model number for that USB disk? I'm wondering how it's that the kernel thinks it's a standard sata drive, maybe it has some kind of fancy controller embedded that does that
<plars> is a rebuild running right now for -desktop isos? and if so, what all is included? 57-60?
<jibel> stgraber, I'll have to open the enclosure, the bios sees it as USB:ST925031 5AS
<jibel> I've no clue what it is, the drive is a western digital or hitachi something
<stgraber> plars: no rebuild running at the moment, we're waiting for some more regression tests of the last ubiquity upload
<skaet> plars,  waiting for ubiquity to build,  then those will be included in the rebuild is my understanding
<plars> skaet, stgraber: so is that why the -desktop ones are already crossed out on iso tracker? I'm not certain what triggers that condition, or if they are manually marked obsolete
<stgraber> plars: I marked them all as needing rebuilding as they currently don't install the right kernel anyway
<jibel> stgraber, finally the disk is a seagate Momentus 5400.6 250GB
<plars> stgraber: got it, thanks
<stgraber> jibel: ok, any kind of brand/model written on the enclosure?
<stgraber> jibel: I'm suspecting the USB->SATA chip that part of the enclosure to use some weird chip that the kernel doesn't identify as a usb device
<jibel> stgraber, of course not, it's the cheapest crap on amazon
<stgraber> hehe, ok ;)
<jibel> note that I used the shopping lens to find it :)
<stgraber> jibel: I actually have the same thing with one of my drives here. My phones properly report ID_BUS=usb but my fancy USB3/SATA3 enclosure shows up as ID_BUS=ata
<stgraber> apw: any idea what the kernel/udev uses to determine whether something should show up as usb or ata when both are clearly connected on the usb bus (as DEVPATH indicates)?
<cjwatson> OK, ubiquity has built everywhere, will publish starting at 14:03 UTC, at which point we can copy, and it'll publish to updates starting at 14:33 UTC, visible ~14:55 UTC
<cjwatson> Then we can actually build
<stgraber> apw: I initially thought it was a usb2 vs usb3 thing but jibel's showing up on usb2 so that's not it. One clear difference though is that my phone doesn't expose any of the ATA flags (features and so on) but my enclosure does, so maybe that's what's used to decide to show as ata instead of usb
<cjwatson> So I think it's time for me to have a half-hour break
<skaet> sounds good.
<stgraber> ^ what was that?
<stgraber> not spotting any obvious difference on the tracker
<skaet> stgraber,  not sure either
 * skaet not touching things there right now,   balloons?
 * balloons smiles
<balloons> no, not messing with anything
<infinity> T'wasn't I.
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, hey, can you make Ubuntu Core/powerpc show up on the tracker?  I thought someone had done that, but it looks not there.
<didrocks> skaet: cjwatson: ^ here is the compiz version for the 0 day SRU I was talking about. Should I just ping you tomorrow so that it's fast-tracked to -updated? (it's been confirmed by seb128, jibel and I to work)
<stgraber> infinity: checking
<infinity> didrocks: For fast-tracking, you'll want SRUy people, you can certainly ping me about it.
<stgraber> infinity: could be missing mapping in post-qa
<skaet> didrocks,  yes,  pinging tomorrow is appropriate
<didrocks> infinity: then ^ (you are still awaken or in London? ;))
<infinity> didrocks: I'll do the SRU review and accept now, and if people can do the usual SRU verification bits, that makes my job much easier later.
<infinity> didrocks: Yeah, I'm in London this week and the next, and going straight to CPH from here.
<didrocks> infinity: I started to fear for you TBH ;)
<didrocks> infinity: thanks!
<didrocks> infinity: sure, I'll get them to comment
<infinity> didrocks: Well, I do only sleep 3 or 4 hours a night, so whatever.
<stgraber> infinity: fixed
<didrocks> infinity: take care still :/
<infinity> stgraber: Shiny, thanks.
<skaet> stgraber, balloons - it was utlemming.   all good.  new set coming up.
 * balloons standing by for zsync
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+bugs shows no open bugs now.
<plars> skaet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1066376
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066376 in initramfs-tools "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions" [Undecided,In progress]
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> plars: It won't be broken for logitech keyboards in the way it was before, so I'm a bit curious.
<plars> infinity: but remember that I said it was also broken for usbhid generic keyboards also, and still is broken for both
<infinity> plars: Can I get a copy of the initrd from /boot (don't really want to tear apart a uInitrd).
<infinity> plars: See, it shouldn't be broken for either now.
<infinity> plars: So, yeah, dmesg, lsusb, and your current initrd...
<plars> infinity: yes, I was about to go looking at that, and was also going to pull apart the uInitrd in the boot partition (I suspect I will not find those modules there just as before)
<plars> infinity: I'm inserting the bits to boot with serial console enabled as we speak
<infinity> plars: Hrm, when I generate an initrd here, I definitely get the right modules.  But I don't have a machine I can try a fresh install on. :/
<plars> infinity: I believe you, but I suspect that is never getting installed to the boot partition
<infinity> plars: Well, that's where the initrd in the boot partition comes from...
<skaet> infinity,  we missed you on the call.    Any updates from London?
<infinity> skaet: Ahh, totally missed the call, was mangling chroots.  Nothing really from us here, just waiting on installer bits to trickle through, and trying to hunt information on Samsung bricking.
<infinity> slangasek: You awake yet?  Andy wants you.
<skaet> yup slangasek's awake
<slangasek> mmmm rrrrr
<slangasek> yes
<cjwatson> Sorry, I missed the call too, was having a break
<cjwatson> Copied ubiquity to -updates now
<cjwatson> stgraber: FWIW post-qa is written such that we only need to add mappings for products/image-types, not individual architectures
<stgraber> cjwatson: right. In this case, it was just a missing product on the tracker.
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> Oh, I forgot, publishing quantal-updates is going to be fast, isn't it
<cjwatson> Yay, that's helpful
<infinity> didrocks: compiz accepted to proposed.
<didrocks> infinity: excellent! will get people to comment :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, when no release pockets change, life is good.
<didrocks> infinity: I need to ping you again tomorrow for moving to -updates?
<infinity> didrocks: Once it builds, make sure we do the usual sru-verification on the actual built binaries.
<infinity> didrocks: And, for the sake of me peace of mind for fast-tracking, get more than one person to verify.
<infinity> didrocks: Then I'll be happy to do a quick turnaround on the release.
<didrocks> infinity: ok, will get seb and jibel as a victim again :)
<infinity> s/me peace/my peace/
<infinity> didrocks: Perfect.
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<cjwatson> So, let's see.  I'm just respinning x86 desktops, yes?
<jdstrand> is the publisher offline?
<cjwatson> I mean, non-arm
<cjwatson> jdstrand: very much online
<jdstrand> hmm
<cjwatson> jdstrand: what are you waiting for?
<jdstrand> infinity: do you still have superpowers on seeing why something isn't mirroring to security.u.c
<jdstrand> cjwatson: python2.5 to mirror
<cjwatson> jdstrand: suite and version?
<jdstrand> actually, I guess that doesn't have anything to do with the publisher
<infinity> jdstrand: Nope, you want IS, if it's actually failing to mirror.  We can certainly see if it's on ftpmaster, though.
<cjwatson> 2.5.2-2ubuntu6.2 published an hour or so ago, if that's what you mean
<cjwatson> (from publisher logs, not from LP web UI)
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm?  Why only x86 desktops?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, that is it
<jdstrand> LP claims it made it to -updates too
<cjwatson> In fact, that was the copy to -updates, not the initial publish to -security half an hour before that
 * jdstrand is tapping his fingers on LP atm
<jdstrand> cjwatson, infinity: thanks
<cjwatson> infinity: None of the bugs we're respinning for affect ARM, do they?
<cjwatson> (But this is why I'm asking rather than just starting the builds)
<cjwatson> Oh, we have ARM desktops not just preinstalled
<cjwatson> OK, then yeah, we should update those
 * infinity is a bit confused about the "triggers" section.
<infinity> Is iscsi a trigger, or pending investigation?  If it's a trigger, we kinda failed to accept and build it. :P
<cjwatson> Er, I accepted it?
<infinity> Oh, maybe it failed to close the bug.
<cjwatson> Although I didn't copy it to release or -updates
<infinity> Ahh, which is why the bug isn't closed.
<cjwatson> It's only on one image so I think release pocket would be fine
<cjwatson> ?
<infinity> Yeah, I'm fine with release.
 * cjwatson asks #is about mirroring
<infinity> cjwatson: If you're copying open-iscsi, I wouldn't mind picking up libunity-webapps too, but that affects ubuntu/edubuntu.
<infinity> Not that it's a critical fix or anything, just that it's tiny, and obviously not broken.  But that makes it a simple 0-day too.
<infinity> So, whichever.
<cjwatson> I was going to start desktop before open-iscsi had time to copy
<infinity> Alright, then screw it.  Had I thought about it before now, I would have copied it, so clearly I didn't think it was important. :P
<cjwatson> Building: Ubuntu desktop, Kubuntu desktop, Xubuntu desktop, Kubuntu Active, Lubuntu desktop, Edubuntu DVD, Ubuntu Studio DVD, and Chinese edition
<highvoltage> hope chinese edition is in chinese this time :)
<skaet> Thanks cjwatson
 * skaet was talking to is
<infinity> didrocks: Are these version numbers based on month or something?
<cjwatson> highvoltage: It wasn't before?
<infinity> didrocks: Cause I can't sort out how a 7-line diff goes from 3.8.0 to 3.10.0 instead of, say, 3.8.1. :P
<didrocks> infinity: no, they do use the gnome versionning way of major_version.+2
<didrocks> infinity: I agree that it ends up with not using the minor
<infinity> didrocks: Sure, but shouldn't these post-release fixes use microversions?
<didrocks> and of course, some lenses don't follow that schema
<infinity> didrocks: (Not that this is your issue, nor that the version number actually matters, it's just a bit odd)
<didrocks> infinity: well, my plan is to discuss versionning at UDS with them :)
<highvoltage> cjwatson: I remember stgraber mentioning problems with that in a previous release
<didrocks> because yeah, it's troublesome, I agree :)
<didrocks> they do use odd/even
<didrocks> for development version (between two releases)
<didrocks> but the last digit is finally never used
<cjwatson> highvoltage: OK, I couldn't tell whether you meant something over the last few days
<highvoltage> cjwatson: ah, sorry for unintentionally raising a flag
<didrocks> infinity: there is no hurry in the unity stack itself (apart the compiz thingy you already reviewed) if you are busy with other release duty :)
<phillw> skaet: can you IM me when you have a spare minute, thanks
<cjwatson> I've copied open-iscsi to release now, slightly belatedly
<plars> uh, network problems? I just noticed my netboot install failed, but I don't think it's me, I can't get to ports.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net
<plars> ok, they seem to be back now
<plars> odd, I could get to other things fine during that time though
<stgraber> ssh -t user@example.com screen -UDr
<stgraber> oops :)
<stgraber> (new phone with fancy default shortcuts)
<ogra_> clever shortcut
<ogra_> will log you in to all unconfigured debian and ubuntu boxes :)
<cjwatson> plars: yeah, #is chatter suggests something
<ScottK> kernel.ubuntu.com vanished for a bit about the same time.
<barry> yes, there have been some intermittent network problems, but it seems to have cleared up
<ev> if someone could shepherd that gnat-gps upload through, I'd greatly appreciate it. Of course, if the universe is on fire with release, no worries :)
<cjwatson> ev: I was waiting to be a little bit more sure that we weren't going to be contended on buildds
<ev> cjwatson: noted; thanks
<cjwatson> ev: SRU verification will be a pain without an LP bug in the changelog
<cjwatson> Any chance of one?
<ev> cjwatson: sure, reject and I'll re-upload
<cjwatson> ev: done, thanks - I'm fine with the upload otherwise
<cjwatson> The buildds actually are fairly busy at the moment with security updates and the like :-/
<cjwatson> I'm trying to keep at least one of each architecture free
<roaksoax> n/win 13
<xnox> ogra_: cjwatson: i have a fix for bug 1053030 . This also means that you can install on-to remaining non-pre-partitioned free space of the sd-card on panda boards.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053030 in ubiquity "highly confusing UI on desktop when installation media is big enough and no external storage is attached" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053030
<cjwatson> I understood that wasn't release-critical?
<xnox> cjwatson: it does involve pre-seeding 'ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount' to true only when no auto-partitioning options are available.
<xnox> cjwatson: true, it's not critical, but it is a regression from precise, where we did support preinstalled panda on sd-card only without usb storage.
<cjwatson> I think we're out of time for installer changes that aren't critical
<cjwatson> We're pushing our luck as it is :-)
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285315/
<xnox> I'm queuing this up in my r-proposed then ;-)
<cjwatson> infinity said last UDS that we really needed to encourage Panda users to attach external storage anyway.
<ogra_> ++
<cjwatson> So I'd regard any fix as cleanup rather than an essential way to address some legitimate use case.
 * ogra_ will bear the moaning of SD card users in #ubuntu-arm :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, if i have an image where ssh is preinstalled, there was a trick to force fresh key generation on first boot that i cant remember anymore, could you refresh my memory ?
<infinity> Yeah, I really don't want to encourage people to install to SD, though having the option would be cute and fun, it's totally not critical.
<cjwatson> ogra_: Not sure I remember such an option at all
<cjwatson> I remember people talking about it ...
<xnox> well, this patch also solves the "dd iso to /dev/sda1 & install onto free space on /dev/sda2" - fixes a crash, and unbreaks the previous use-case cjwatson mentioned when ubiquity/skip-partman-umount was introduced.
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, k
<ogra_> i thought we had such a thing in the past somewhere
<cjwatson> xnox: So that is somewhat more common and definitely reasonable, and a couple of days ago I'd have said we should take it
<cjwatson> But I don't think I can justify pushing the testing schedule back even further for it now
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> xnox: Make sure it's on the release notes, because we'll get asked about that
<xnox> ack. Will do when I'll be back later.
<cjwatson> And might as well make it clear it's something we realised late, rather than deliberately withdrew support for
 * cjwatson attempts to prepare for upcoming auto-syncs: I'm arranging for interactive copies to jump the queue so that they don't get starved
<cjwatson> This might cause auto-syncs to be somewhat slower, but anyone who cares about auto-sync performance that much is weird :-)
<skaet> :)
<plars> infinity: given the awful performance of SD, I'd really like to actively discourage people from installing to SD rather than just not encourage it
<infinity> plars: Yeah, I don't want to TECHNICALLY discourage (as in break) the option, but I do want to warn people that it's silly.
<infinity> plars: Because the user experience of running from SD is awful, as you say.
<cjwatson> Any reason I shouldn't build server images, now that open-iscsi is in?
<infinity> cjwatson: Nope, that's all we were waiting on.
<cjwatson> On its way, then, modulo livefs buildd time.
<plars> cjwatson: did you and others notice that amd64 iso came back "oversized" on this latest build? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20121017.2/ The size bump was from 758M to 763M
<cjwatson> plars: Yeah, we'll tweak the size
<cjwatson> It's very very marginal and was needed to fix secure boot
<cjwatson> Sorry, I mean we'll tweak the size limit
<plars> iirc, those were fairly arbitrary now that we're past cd size, just wanted to point it out
<cjwatson> 800MB was a self-imposed limit anyway; under the circumstances we can waive it
<plars> right
<cjwatson> The alternative was to remove a language pack, which I wasn't comfortable with trying to ram in at the same time
<cjwatson> So yeah, I'll fix the site, but just ignore it for now
<cjwatson> It's 63488 bytes over
<infinity> cjwatson: Was Chinese in the set you're building right now too?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<infinity> cjwatson: Things never quieted down enough to test-build that, so I'm hoping it doesn't fail.
<cjwatson> We'll find out.  It's near or at the end of the queue, though.
<cjwatson> plars: fixed
<cjwatson> I think I should pre-publish desktop images nowish.  Any objections?
<cjwatson> I'd like to give mirrors a chance.
<infinity> cjwatson: Please do.
<infinity> cjwatson: The earlier, the gooder.
<cjwatson> Can do Wubi fs images as wewll.
<cjwatson> *well
 * stgraber grabs ubuntu desktop amd64 and re-test on secureboot just to be 100% sure that this all works now
<cjwatson> Please!
<slangasek> I can test here as well, but stgraber's test seems to be more, ah, rigorous in light of his firmware differences
<slangasek> xnox: bug #1009973> you closed a release notes task saying "made it into 12.04.1"; I don't see any mention of this package in the release notes?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1009973 in mdadm "SRU upstream bugfix micro point release 3.2.5" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009973
<stgraber> slangasek: hehe, yeah, I guess yours let you boot an unsigned kernel... if anyone wants to figure out why grub won't let me boot unsigned stuff, I'll have the machine with me at UDS :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I suspect we may spend some time swearing atit
<cjwatson> *at it
<slangasek> stgraber: that is definitely something we should figure out, given that unsigned kernels are supposed to be bootable still
<cjwatson> stgraber: Are you at least able to tell it to use alternative keys?
<stgraber> cjwatson: nope, the firmware doesn't have that option... so at this point we need to get it to the archive every time...
<stgraber> that's unless there's some signed efi binary somewhere that lets me add keys, then I could just use that
<cjwatson> Not until Matthew's shim mok work lands, I think
<jbicha> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.10 ?
<cjwatson> WTF.  Would be nice if Kubuntu stopped releasing early without telling us
<cjwatson> Seeing as we're still rebuilding Kubuntu images
 * cjwatson hopes that's a mistake
<jbicha> well it's October 18 somewhere in the world ;)
<cjwatson> Desktop and wubi pre-published
<cjwatson> Server will wait a bit longer
 * stgraber reboots to test desktop on sb
<stgraber> cjwatson: got grub but kernel wouldn't boot. Before we start to panic I'm going to have a quick look at what's actually in the .iso
<stgraber> cjwatson: I only see a single vmlinuz in /casper
 * stgraber checks he has the latest build
<cjwatson> aargh
<stgraber> yep, md5 matches latest from cdimage (20121017.2)
<slangasek> isn't there only supposed to be a single vmlinuz in /casper, the signed one?
<cjwatson> No, had to change that
<slangasek> ah poo
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> Because the result of that was a checksum validation failure after install
 * skaet figures Kubuntu just wants to beat OMG!Ubuntu for a change ;)
<cjwatson> And a missing signed kernel too
<ScottK> Unpublished
<cjwatson> thans
<cjwatson> +k
<skaet> thanks
<Riddell> jbicha: erk
<Riddell> cjwatson: yes sorry
<cjwatson> stgraber: syncing and debugging as fast as I can
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed already.
<stgraber> the good news is, we won't have to respin the livefs (I tested the ubiquity side of it faking /cdrom/casper so I'm 99.9% sure the ubiquity change is right)
<cjwatson> Right, excellent chance I screwed up livecd-rootfs or cdimage
<cjwatson> Sigh
<slangasek> cjwatson: let me ask the necessary question: is this worth a respin?
<slangasek> we do have SB support
<slangasek> it just doesn't work on stgraber's hardware
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs has done the right thing
<cjwatson> It's a necessary question, but I think we should - not using a signed kernel puts us into less-tested territory, and when you say "we do have SB support", we don't actually know if that's true with current images given recent changes
<cjwatson> I would rather finish the job if at all possible, since the last respin was so recent and this can be iso9660-only
<infinity> cjwatson: Given that it's cdimage-only, I'm with you, if you have a handle on what went wrong.
<cjwatson> I expect to in ~5mins
<infinity> cjwatson: Shiny.
<stgraber> with the current image assuming you are on a firmware that boots (so not a lenovo firmware), you'd get linux-image and linux-signed-image installed but would be missing the .efi.signed file in /boot, so yeah, fixing cdimage seems easier than reverting ubiquity + upload + copying + publishing + respinning everything to get a consistent /boot again
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok then
 * skaet waiting to hear results
<slangasek> I can certainly test SB here, but not in < ~5min :)
<infinity> cjwatson: I see no Chinese image in that last set, did you quit before you got there?
<cjwatson> infinity: The last set is still in progress
<cjwatson> It has ARM images in it so ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Righto.
<cjwatson> Right, so this was in the bit of cdimage that I haven't rewritten in Python with unit tests yet
<cjwatson> And a missing bit of code in debian-cd
<cjwatson> Fixing
<highvoltage> stgraber: edubuntu upgrade testing for i386/amd64 worked without a hitch
<cjwatson> Fixes deployed - respinning Ubuntu desktop cdimage-only, and will eyeball afterwards
<cjwatson> I'll need to do Kubuntu desktop as well after that since I was just too late for it
<cjwatson> But the rest will pick it up automatically
<stgraber> highvoltage: yay, one of the few good news of the day! keep them coming ;)
<cjwatson> Riddell,ScottK: FWIW it had already hit plant
<cjwatson> *planet
<cjwatson> Oh, Riddell followed up, never mind
<highvoltage> stgraber: any problems that might need a rebuilt again?
<Riddell> yeah, playing for pity with my brain damage to avert the anger
<highvoltage> *rebuild
<cjwatson> Riddell: heh
<cjwatson> I C-ced a build in order to just do it for amd64/amd64+mac instead - sorry for mailspam
<stgraber> highvoltage: in theory all is well now that cjwatson fixed the cdimage/debian-cd scripts, but well, we've said that so many times over the past two days
<cjwatson> Should have a better idea in a few minutes
 * highvoltage holds thumbs
<cjwatson> "No desktop image for amd64!" wait what
 * cjwatson digs
<cjwatson> Oh, bah, stupid EEXIST
 * cjwatson refixes
<cjwatson> Kubuntu doesn't need a respin because it doesn't have the signed kernel in its seeds
<cjwatson> And too late to fix that
<cjwatson> So should be OK to go ahead and test those Kubuntu images
<Riddell> thanks
<stgraber> right, only ubuntu desktop and edubuntu dvd have linux-signed installed
<cjwatson> OK, .4 has /casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed
<stgraber> yay!
<cjwatson> And a grub.cfg pointing to it
<cjwatson> So please test :)
<stgraber> downloading
<highvoltage> stgraber: didn't there used to be a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzel/ReleaseNotes/Edubuntu page? it seems to have vanished
<stgraber> highvoltage: fix the typo in the URL and it'll work :)
<highvoltage> (d'oh)
<seb128> ^ rejecting, I will do another upload update to 3.6.1 as well which fixes a regression from the current version
<cjwatson> Hm, that server build only has an unsigned kernel
<cjwatson> Oh, because it works differently there
<cjwatson> It's actually signed but called vmlinuz
<cjwatson> Should still be OK
<cjwatson> Unless it has a similar bug with kernel checksums, but if so, it may be tough :-/
<cjwatson> It'd take a d-i upload and a live-installer upload and possibly other stuff to change that, and I don't plan to do that in the absence of actual install-breaks bugs like we had on desktop
 * skaet nods
<stgraber> success!!!
<stgraber> it booted, installed and booted again!
<infinity> stgraber: Fancy.  Desktop?
<stgraber> yep, desktop on secureboot
<stgraber> I tested server on secureboot already today and it worked, so I'm not expecting any difference with the respin for the open-iscsi stuff
<infinity> Right, back to pre-publishing and a Thursday of calm and happy?
 * skaet likes idea of calm and happy
<cjwatson> stgraber: excellent.  If you have any time and energy left then a server test would be good to make sure I didn't break it with the desktop fixes in cdimage ...
<cjwatson> infinity: are you re-prepublishing?  Otherwise I'll do so in a bit.
<cjwatson> Now I just hope that non-SB still works :-)
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, will do
<infinity> cjwatson: I figured you'd be doing it since you know where you were in the building and such.
<cjwatson> Righto.  Will do after dinner.
<popey> is -proposed on hold or some magic preventing compiz 1:0.9.8.4-0ubuntu3 from hitting the archive?
<popey> rmadison can see it, but when I apt-get update, I don't get the package in apt-cache policy
<stgraber> popey: archive mirroring was broken at least a few hours ago, might still be the case
<popey> stgraber, broken intentionally or otherwise?
<sbeattie> popey: otherwise. somehow it looks like the archive mirror get reset back to august
<sbeattie> s/get/got
<sbeattie> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-proposed/main/binary-amd64/ lists august 17 as the last time it was updated.
<sbeattie> #is has been notified
<popey> ta
<psivaa> i get /casper/vvmlinuz.efi.signed file not found for amd64 oem installation
<stgraber> psivaa: is that a typo you made on IRC or is that typo part of the error?
<psivaa> stgraber: sorry that is a typo
<psivaa> vmlinuz in fact
<stgraber> ok, at what stage are you getting this error and what's giving you the error?
<stgraber> is that in the initial install or in the OEM install (user first boot)?
<plars> stgraber: also if I do check disk for defects, I get that same error
<psivaa> stgraber: yes
<infinity> This is on the images just being spun right now?
<psivaa> stgraber: that is in the initial install menu where you press f4 and select oem installation and then hit enter on 'Install ubuntu''
<stgraber> psivaa: can you give me the md5 of that .iso? (just want to confirm that we're indeed in big trouble)
<psivaa> infinity: yes md5sum d42faaa9aa65f681065c724aaa7d92fc
<stgraber> argh
<psivaa> i checked it and its the current
<stgraber> right, confirmed here in kvm
 * stgraber investigates
<psivaa> stgraber: thanks
<stgraber> ok, so basically any of the entry fails with file not found
<stgraber> now, inspecting the .iso, the files are clearly there...
 * stgraber digs into gfxboot/isolinux
<cjwatson> oh meh
<stgraber> ../casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed works
<cjwatson> isolinux cares about 8.3
<cjwatson> because it's 2012
<cjwatson> but why does anything other than ... oh
<cjwatson> ok, <- idiot
<cjwatson> I used $CASPER_KERNEL in rather too many places
<cjwatson> should've only used it for grub.cfg
<stgraber> ignore my earlier comment
<cjwatson> cdimage-only respin again
<slangasek> that affects just ubuntu and edubuntu, right?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> Maybe not even Edubuntu - it's building right now so it depends if I caught it in time
<cjwatson> I can check easily
 * slangasek nods
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm still not seeing new Chinese images, which I assume also need to get in on this rebuild.
 * infinity hasn't seen new ones during any of this.
<infinity> Anyhow.  I'm going to go grab some food.
<cjwatson> infinity: It's still in progress.  Edubuntu iso9660 and Ubuntu Studio livefs are building now; Chinese will follow.
<cjwatson> I gave the ordering here at 14:55 UTC.
<stgraber> also worth noting that chinese won't show up on IRC as they're not posting to the tracker (they are tracked on a separate tracker without auto-posting)
<cjwatson> I was just in time; Edubuntu is OK
<stgraber> highvoltage: can you test? ^
<cjwatson> psivaa: Please try Ubuntu desktop 20121017.5
<cjwatson> (amd64)
<stgraber> I'm going to do a server test install now on secureboot
<stgraber> cjwatson: is it worth having me re-test the new ubuntu desktop amd64 on secureboot or are we good here?
<highvoltage> stgraber: syncing...
<cjwatson> I didn't change anything which could plausibly cause a problem
<cjwatson> But I'm really paranoid right now
 * cjwatson re-prepublishes desktop amd64, and prepublishes server
<stgraber> ok ;) I'll re-test once I'm done with server, it doesn't take long to do, it's just a pain because I can't do anything else during that time...
<cjwatson> Yeah, sorry :-(
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok
<slangasek> stgraber: you can kick the amd64 SB test over to me
<slangasek> for desktop
<slangasek> I was going to re-test it here anyway since I haven't tried any of the latest images on my hardware
<cjwatson> FWIW it's possible that the general archive.u.c problems will invalidate install testing happening at the moment
<cjwatson> Hopefully that'll clear soon ...
<slangasek> and I can sanity-check that the vmlinuz is signed at all points
<cjwatson> Well, not invalidate, I suppose, but create many spurious failures
<stgraber> cjwatson: server amd64 SB is good on 20121017.2
<cjwatson> ace
 * skaet keeping toes now crossed as well as fingers
<plars> xnox: I think this is probably related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1042647 but I can't seem to manually repartition on my arm board at least, if I've previously installed with lvm
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042647 in ubiquity "[FFe] [UIFe] Manual Partitioning LVM" [High,New]
<slangasek> blah, system shutdown on a base install takes too long
 * stgraber reboots for two efi desktop installs (sb and non-sb to check a report from jibel), back in 20min
<skaet> utlemming, Ubuntu Server EC2 HVM (Europe) amd64,  just noticed no results on it.  tests still running or some other glitch?
<utlemming> skaet: sorry, tested fine
<utlemming> skaet: I just didn't mark 'em
 * utlemming does that now
<skaet> thanks
<utlemming> skaet: done
<slangasek> jdstrand, stgraber: could one of you two please provide an SRU test case for bug #1067473?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067473 in isc-dhcp "[quantal] isc-dhcp-client dropped network-interface-security symlink and therefore may run unconfined" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067473
<slangasek> (preferably something non-racy)
<stgraber> desktop amd64 sb is good
<stgraber> jdstrand: ^ I'm thinking of stopping apparmor, manually triggering the job and running aa-status, should that work?
<seb128> ^ whoever is still reviewing universe uploads, any chance to get that geary one in? it's basically adding a build-dep on intltool so it gets a menu entry generated and a one liner bug fix
<seb128> geary is made by the yorba guys who do shotwell
<seb128> they would probably appreciate to have those fix in, it's their first release ;-)
<cjwatson> infinity: Chinese edition built now
 * stgraber reboots again
<slangasek> seb128: universe final freeze was yesterday; so no https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-October/000987.html
<slangasek> seb128: I can reject and you can re-upload to -proposed
<seb128> slangasek, crap, I hate dch :p
<seb128> slangasek, I meant to upload to proposed ;-)
<skaet> thanks seb128, slangasek
<seb128> slangasek, but you mean I need to do the SRU paperwork anyway, the freeze was an harder one that the main one? ;-)
<skaet> :P
<slangasek> seb128: main is equally frozen at this point
<skaet> seb128,  SRU process following please.
<slangasek> this is the "you don't get into -release unless you're causing the kittenpocalypse" freeze.
 * skaet laughs
<seb128> slangasek, it's an universe kittenpocalypse if the yorba guys don't get their launcher, trust me :p
<seb128> </worth a try>
<seb128> ;-)
 * slangasek makes a mental note: don't trust the desktop team, they always exaggerate :)
 * skaet thinks kittenpocalypse is a better description than the kittenkiller.
<jbicha> I'd really like to see the evolution-data-server fix get in as a 0day SRU, it's 0 risk and fixes a high-impact bug
<stgraber> jibel: efi without sb works fine, so that bug report is a bit weird but certainly doesn't reflect all the non-sb efi installs
<rtg> skaet, I just uploaded Quantal LBM (bug #1066123). Originally we thought we wouldn't have to, but it turns out there are drivers in compat-wireless that are not yet mainline. Loss of those drivers would cause regressions for some folks. I'll eventually need someone to promote it to main since its a new package for Quantal. (LBM is always new for each release)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066123 in linux-meta "Add comapt-wireless v3.6 stack to Precise LBM" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066123
<seb128> slangasek, btw since you mentioned SRU I will drop a note that precise SRU reviews would be welcome ;-) I appreciate it's quantal release busy time but I just hope that busy time doesn't go over until after UDS :p e.g next week would be a good time to review some ;-)
<slangasek> seb128: well, my review day is Friday and there's a good chance I won't get overrun by 12.10 stuff this week
<slangasek> so I hope to help there
<cjwatson> stgraber: what bug is this?
<seb128> \o/
<skaet> rtg, ack.   Release note appropriate then?
<rtg> skaet, not really
<rtg> it should have no impact on folks without the HW
<skaet> k
<slangasek> rtg: but it has a rather major impact on folks with the hw, doesn't it?
<rtg> skaet, and LBM has never been on the isntall media anyways
<jibel> cjwatson, bug 1067822
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067822 in ubiquity "Can't boot to newly installed system "grub rescue> "" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067822
<slangasek> rtg: won't this result in a potentially unusable system on upgrade?
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 1067822
<rtg> slangasek, there is no upgrade path for LBM, so they'd have to install it by hand anyways.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I saw that via answers and followd up
<cjwatson> +e
<cjwatson> I expect that some kind of user error is at least implicated even if it isn't the whole story
<cjwatson> That's certainly the case for the UEFI failure
<cjwatson> (No EFI System Partition)
<slangasek> rtg: ok; agreed that it doesn't need a release note then
<infinity> rtg: I'll check your LBM when I get home from food.
<slangasek> (not because it's hardware-specific, but because this is not a new requirement for users of LBM)
<rtg> slangasek, that is my take on it. I'll upload the meta package but it can stall in unapproved until afterrelease
 * skaet nods
<cjwatson> So, yeah, the replace option should have created the extra partition; but a fresh install would have done it, and what this user is trying to do is effectively upgrade from BIOS to UEFI installation in-place which is always going to be fairly advanced
<rtg> ogasawara, ^^
<cjwatson> What's happening with BIOS there is a different story, but firmware is often unclear about what's going on in places where it needs to be clear, and it's quite possible that a partial UEFI installation is interfering somehow
<cjwatson> I don't see an immediate reason to consider that bug RC
<cjwatson> At least not if BIOS install tests are otherwise going OK
<rtg> slangasek, would you pretty please reject the LBM I just uploaded? I neglected to notice the ABI number was incorrect.
<rtg> skaet, ^^ oops
<cjwatson> rtg: done
<rtg> cjwatson, thanks. I'll redo in a minute.
 * skaet can't get there as fast at cjwatson it appears
<skaet> :)
<slangasek> not sure why y'all are trying, he asked me :-P
<cjwatson> slangasek: overachieving
<skaet> :)
 * slangasek redirects all channel highlights to cjwatson and takes a nap
 * skaet finds it satisfying to hit reject these days without complaints ;)
<ScottK> slangasek: cjwatson thrives on rejection, I guess.
<cjwatson> That explains the pain in all the diodes down my left side.
<rtg> cjwatson, skaet, slangasek: re-uploaded Quantal LBM with the ABI if the kernel that is currently in the archive. We can upload meta now, or wait until after release. Your call.
 * xnox suddenly thinks about Marvin from hitch-hiker's guide to the galaxy.
<slangasek> rtg: no need for you to wait before uploading
<rtg> slangasek, k, gimme a few minutes. its got the same issue as LBM (re: ABI number)
<cjwatson> xnox: That was the intent ...
<xnox> =)
<cafetiere> rtg how is meta behind?
<rtg> cafetiere, ogasawara's pull request had the wrong ABI
<cafetiere> bad Ogasawara
<ogasawara> cafetiere: it's not behind in the archive, just in my pull request
<cafetiere> :) ok
<seb128> slangasek, ^ geary is back :p with SRU compliant bug and everything ;-)
<slangasek> seb128: thanks :)
<slangasek> stgraber, cjwatson: did a SB desktop install test here with 20121017.5, worked fine
<skaet> cjwatson, have the sources images been built?
<skaet> (cron.sources)
<skaet> cron.source rather
<SpamapS> So, should I be worried about buildds right now? I'm doing normal precise-proposed SRU processing and I see gcc-4.6 in there...
<ScottK> SpamapS: Last I heard, cjwatson was trying to keep one open buildd per arch, so I'd wait for powerpc to clear up a bit.
<ScottK> SpamapS: If you want, you can accept my synaptics SRU, it's arch all, so there's plenty of buildds.
<ScottK> :-)
<cjwatson> Yeah, please don't start long-running builds like GCC before release now
<cjwatson> slangasek: great
<cjwatson> skaet: yes
<skaet> thanks
<SpamapS> Will skip any big ones, thanks
<cjwatson> Pruned back .manifest now too
<cjwatson> So all of my tasks from "Release minus 1 day" are done
<cjwatson> OK, if there are no other fires I might try to get an early night and get up early tomorrow
<cjwatson> But if the installer explodes or something I'd appreciate an SMS
<xnox> night =)
<slangasek> cjwatson: ack, g'night
<skaet> Thanks cjwatson,  good night.
<stgraber> I just added two new indexes to the tracker DB which should fix the biggest performance issue that people noticed. I'm not expecting any side effect and those will be upstream in the next release.
<stgraber> (querying bug data was horribly slow leading to load times of over 30s for the result pages, it's now down to less than a second)
<ScottK> stgraber: Much better.  Thanks.
<skaet> thanks stgraber.
<xnox> stgraber: very snappy =)
<ogra_> sigh, is the datacenter already overloaded, zsyncing the images takes ages
 * skaet sees that stgraber and highvoltage have been a testing... :D
<stgraber> hehe yeah :) finishing a wubi run on windows8 here and then will mark i386 as good to go
<Riddell> skaet: what time is the call tomorrow?
<skaet> Riddell,  you've got a calendar invite
<Riddell> skaet: I know, I can't find it!
<skaet> I'll resend.
<skaet> :)  excellent stgraber.
<stgraber> edubuntu testing done and not seeing anything scary on the tracker so I'll go sleep for a bit, see you all in the morning
<slangasek> 'night, stgraber
 * ogra_ twiddles thimbs watching two netinst instally
<ogra_> *installs
<skaet> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195 - Raring Ringtail
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-18
<ScottK> Kubuntu tests are complete.
<skaet> Thanks ScottK
<skaet> ogra_ how are those netinst tests looking?
<ogra_> nearly done with armhf
<skaet> excellent,  thanks.   Please mark them on the tracker as they complete.  :)
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> ;)
<skaet> hmm... iso tracker points to stale wubi image for those tests.
<bkerensa> skaet: Is it ok to add Juju Devs to the draft release notes this cycle?
<skaet> bkerensa - yes please!
<bkerensa> thanks
<skaet> Thank you!
<skaet> :)
 * skaet -->zzz now,  tomorrow comes early. ;)
<ogra_> skaet, omap armel netinst failed
<infinity> ogra_: Was it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1040393 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040393 in debian-installer "omap netboot partition too small for flash-kernel backup procedure" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> ogra_: I kinda never got around to testing a fix for that.  Really should do.
 * infinity sets up raring in Launchpad.
 * ScottK moved the release schedule already.
 * ScottK made ~raring-backports.
 * infinity decides to sleep.
<ScottK> Quantal relevant ubuntu-archive bugs processed.
<micahg> is it too late for a process removals run?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Anything we do now ought to be manually reviewed/requested.
<ScottK> (I just went through all those).
<micahg> should I go through and file them manually?
<ScottK> Let me see what I get when I run it.
<ScottK> Running it now.
<highvoltage> goodnight everyone.
<holstein> im looking at doing the 64bit iso tests for ubuntustudio from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26218/testcases ...did i miss it? is it too late?
<slangasek> holstein: it's not too late
<slangasek> holstein: you may want to check with #ubuntu-qa, I believe that's where most of the ISO testing coordination happens.
<slangasek> highvoltage: 'night
<holstein> slangasek: thanks!
<ScottK> micahg: Unless I ran it wrong, it didn't come up with anything.
<micahg> ScottK: could be someone already ran it
<stgraber> morning
<cjwatson> Bah, just noticed the server image is rather larger than it needs to be since packages are duplicated inside and outside the squashfs :-(
<cjwatson> Too late to fix now ...
<cjwatson> I swear I tested that originally
<jibel> stgraber, I tried edubuntu live. The session menu is empty on the client, is it expected ?
<didrocks> infinity: hey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1036752 FYI, got 3 confirmations :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1036752 in compiz "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Fix committed]
 * cjwatson tries to reproduce the server powerpc bug on iso.qa
<stgraber> jibel: it's a bug but one we'll have to release note... I'm not sure what's the source of the bug as I didn't get it when running from a physical thin client on an installed (non-live) LTSP
<stgraber> jibel: I'll release note bug 1028972 for Edubuntu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028972 in indicator-session "Empty session menu in ltsp client" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028972
<cjwatson> hggdh: bug 1067970 is a bug in http://people.canonical.com/~cerdea/preseed.cfg - please could you drop "d-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-image-server" from that?  It's effectively a no-op for x86 now and breaks (a) other architectures and (b) amd64 systems requiring secure boot.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067970 in debian-installer "ubuntu server ppc quantal server fails on linux-image-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067970
<jibel> stgraber, I also had a crash of nautilus on the client on amd64 and bluetooth-applet.orig on i386
<cjwatson> skaet: ^- FYI, I've investigated the failure on Ubuntu Server powerpc and it's a test bug not a software bug
<stgraber> infinity, didrocks: the compiz bug affects Edubuntu as gnome-classic/gnome-fallback is a supported desktop for us (not default but available as an installer option), so having this in -updates for release is important for us. Thanks
<didrocks> stgraber: well, that's what I try to have since yesterday :)
<stgraber> didrocks: I know, just putting some extra pressure on it as it's more than the initial "only affects people who manually installed gnome-session-fallback" ;)
<didrocks> stgraber: it's bad enough for people upgrading ;-)
<didrocks> we agreed yesterday to move it if we have 2 confirmations
<didrocks> so I think we'll get it today
<xnox> slangasek: ubuntu-qa is the Quatar LoCo team channel which has been now claimed inline with Ubuntu irc channel namespace policy (i kid you not). It's ubuntu-testing for Q.A. these days ;-)
<infinity> cjwatson: Are we pre-published?
<cjwatson> Should be, I did that all yesterday
<cjwatson> I can run it again to make sure if you like, though
<cjwatson> Maybe not amd64+mac
<cjwatson> I'd probably better rerun
<infinity> stgraber / didrocks: compiz released to -updates.
<didrocks> infinity: excellent! thanks :)
<stgraber> infinity: thanks
<cjwatson> infinity: ok, definitely prepublished now
<cjwatson> and .manifest re-pruned
 * cjwatson starts archiving old images
<cjwatson> beta-1 archived
<peterm-ubuntu> how are things looking this morning?
<cjwatson> peterm-ubuntu: pretty reasonabe
<cjwatson> +l, even
<cjwatson> everything fine apart from my keyboard ;-)
<peterm-ubuntu> cjwatson so any sense of the day? to you have an ETA for any stages?
<cjwatson> peterm-ubuntu: not anything terribly exact as yet; will take at least a few more hours to get all our ducks in a row
<cjwatson> jibel,plars: so, Ubuntu desktop is looking good on iso.qa; any chance of testing signoff on that?
<peterm-ubuntu> cjwatson ok… was wonedering if you pushed to mirrors and then X hours later we were ready
<cjwatson> peterm-ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess, though the numbers are a bit fungible
<cjwatson> peterm-ubuntu: we do have to push images to mirrors some hours beforehand, yes
<cjwatson> peterm-ubuntu: what I'm trying to figure out right now are which ones are signed off or can soon be signed off for publication
<peterm-ubuntu> cjwatson great… thanks
<cjwatson> Anyone know where we are with server image signoff?  Daviey isn't around
<cjwatson> I want to get those two sets signed off ASAP so that I can push them to releases
<cjwatson> Until then I think I'm pretty much blocked
<infinity> If they've been tested, I'll sign 'em off, it's not like Daviey needs to bless them.
<cjwatson> server testing is still a bit partial
<cjwatson> incomplete mandatory tests
<infinity> On, indeed.
<infinity> Can we juju deploy some more testers?
<cjwatson> ogra_: any news on bug 1067952?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067952 in debian-installer "quantal omap armel netinst installation fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067952
<ogra_> cjwatson, sorry, was up until 4, just got up, will start anoter install in a minute
 * cjwatson nods
<ogra_> *another
<infinity> Unfortunately, the fact that the board hung (and it may be unrelated) makes it tough, but I was guessing the failure was actually bug #1040393
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040393 in debian-installer "omap netboot partition too small for flash-kernel backup procedure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040393
<cjwatson> I'd like to start some publishing reasonably soon, but I don't want to have to keep track of lots of fine-grained what-I've-published-and-what-I-haven't
<infinity> Which comes and goes depending on the exact kernel/initrd size, as we're borderline.
<cjwatson> is there a workaround?
<infinity> cjwatson: Other than server, what are we waiting on?
<cjwatson> anything that isn't listed as "ready"
<infinity> cjwatson: The only workaround would be manually mangling flash-kernel to not do the backup bit.
<cjwatson> so Lubuntu, Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu Studio, Wubi, Xubuntu
<cjwatson> Right now I mostly care about desktop/server/Wubi since those have longer mirroring requirements
<infinity> The obvious fix is bumping the netboot vfat filesystem size, but I didn't get around to it.  I'm going to SRU that into precise at some point, though.
<stgraber> knome: ping
<knome> stgraber, dong
<stgraber> knome: what's the state of xubuntu testing? it's one of the products we're awaiting sign-off for
<knome> stgraber, ack from me
<knome> just got one upgrade test filed
<phillw> skaet: just to confirm, all the ones tested are okay to go. Including ppc-alternate which has been release noted for the 1 failure
<skaet> thanks phillw,  I'll mark them ready then.
 * smartboyhw hopes to see scott-work asap for the release for Studio:D 
<smartboyhw> Looks like the testing is fine, no failures:D
<skaet> thanks smartboyhw - good to know.  :D
<stgraber> knome: ok, marking them as good to go. Can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseManifest?
<knome> sure
<knome> done
<smartboyhw> skaet, we are ready anyway, just we need scott-work to say the word:D
<knome> thanks stgraber
<knome> and skaet!
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: if he isn't around by a few hours from now, I expect we'll just take that as sufficient signoff
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, please do:D
<smartboyhw> Wait for few hours and then...
 * skaet nods
<skaet> ok,  slangasek secured jasoncwarner_ 's ok on the desktop as long as it tested out ok.
<skaet> jibel,  any concerns on ubuntu desktop from your perspective?
<jibel> cjwatson, skaet looks good to me but I'll let testing signoff to plars as he is the qa testing lead.
<cjwatson> stgraber: did you ever test whether it was possible to install using the netboot mini.iso on SB?
<skaet> jibel,  fair 'nuf.    We still seem to not have completed the server testing - is there a plan in place there?
<stgraber> cjwatson: no, does mini.iso come with grub-efi? I thought it only contained isolinux
<stgraber> skaet: URL for Edubuntu will be http://www.edubuntu.org/news/12.10-release
<skaet> thanks stgraber.  :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: it does
<skaet> knome,  what's the one for us to use for Xubuntu?
<cjwatson> stgraber: thinking it might be a good fallback for flavours we didn't have time to enable
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, nice. I'll try that after lunch then.
<knome> skaet, let me chek
<knome> +c
<skaet> smartboyhw - do you know the one we should be using for ubuntu studio in the announce email?
<knome> skaet, http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<smartboyhw> skaet, ubuntu-studio-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<jibel> skaet, maas, gema is discussing about it with jamespage . he will update the tracker. iscsi root on kvm, I don't know the status.
<jamespage> jibel, I'm not even sure where that test came from?
<jibel> jamespage, "Install Server iSCSI Root (virtualized KVM)", do you know if it has been tested ?
<smartboyhw> skaet, here
<smartboyhw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-users
<jamespage> jibel, the test case is vague - I think its probably covered by the other two iscsi root tests
<jamespage> which I have run :-)
<smartboyhw> and if you want to also address the developers, then https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel will be a good place
<cjwatson> slangasek: would https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot perhaps be a better reference than the current link target in the release notes (which goes to an agreement page for downloading the full spec)?
<cjwatson> unless you're trying to make a point about semi-closed specs :)
<skaet> thanks knome,   smartboyhw  :)
<smartboyhw> skaet, the problem: We don't have people doing the amd64 upgrade test for Ubuntu Studio and I'm worried that we are not going to be able to do it before delaying release........
<smartboyhw> skaet, real difficult, we don't have much testers, and I can't do it due to revision......:(
<skaet> smartboyhw - lets discuss in #ubuntustudio channel,  and see if we can figure out some options then.
<smartboyhw> skaet, ok
 * stgraber -> lunch
 * ogra_ is already in pkgsel on omap armel netinst, infinity you might be right with the SD partition size issue
<infinity> ogra_: Seems likely.  Not something we'll fix for release, but I'm happy to SRU it once I've actually tested bumping the partition size.
<infinity> ogra_: Seems like the right thing to do anyway, since it'll make netboot installs look more like ISO-based ones.
<ogra_> yup
<infinity> ogra_: But yeah, if you can confirm it's my bug, just dupe it and remind me to fix it next week.  It's broken in 12.04.1 too, cause our initrd grew just enough to break it.
<ogra_> ouch, ok
<infinity> (And it's only a matter of time before it breaks for omap4, it's just pure luck that the omap4 kernels are slightly smaller)
<infinity> smartboyhw: You still need help with studio/amd64/upgrade?  We can spin one up here.
<smartboyhw> infinity, if you can yes. I will definitely thank you for that:D
<skaet> infinity,  can you add a note about netboot armel not working to the known issues on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/CommonInfrastructure?
<skaet> ^ or ogra_  ;)
<skaet> cjwatson,  wubi testing looks pretty much complete - ok to mark it ready?
<cjwatson> oh yeah, I'm contact for that :)
<cjwatson> marked ready
<skaet> thanks.   can you sign off the manifest too?   :)
<cjwatson> skaet: somebody appears to have done so ...
<cjwatson> looks like slangasek did
<smartboyhw> For all the community-supported flavours we are the latest to sign off.....really badf
<smartboyhw> *bad
<infinity> skaet: It's armhf+omap that's broken, actually. But I'm not sure it's worth release noting that a best-effort community netboot image is currently broken.
<pgraner> infinity, +1
<skaet> infinity, iso tracker has bug 1067952 listed next to armel+omap.   No results listed next to armel+omap4.    Nothing listed next to armhf+omap.    What is the bug for armhf+omap?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067952 in debian-installer "quantal omap armel netinst installation fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067952
<infinity> skaet: If ogra verifies the bug is the same one we had in precise, it's all omap, but not omap4.
<infinity> skaet: armel versus armhf is irrelevant in this case.
<ogra_> erm
<ogra_> no errors
<ogra_> o_O
<ogra_> it rebooted fine and is just starting up
<smartboyhw> :D
 * ogra_ waits for a prompt
<ogra_> ah., there
<infinity> ogra_: Oh.  Then maybe your crash was bogons.  Even better.
<ogra_> ogra@beagle:~$ dpkg --print-architecture
<ogra_> armel
<ogra_> ogra@beagle:~$
<ogra_> yeah, i'll mark it as passed
<ogra_> and blame cosmic rays
<smartboyhw> LOL
<infinity> ogra_: Shiny.  Invalidate your bug too, then. :)
 * ogra_ finds it funny that the least supported image seems to have caused the most work in arm world
<infinity> ogra_: And while I'll fix the d-i size thing, it's clearly not hitting Q right now, I'm okay with that.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> (Given that it hit 12.04.1 but not 12.04.0, it's obviously just barely borderline)
<smartboyhw> infinity, so are you testing the upgrade for Studio?
<infinity> smartboyhw: apw's doing an install/upgrade right now.
<smartboyhw> infinity, ah thanks, I am doing it also at the same time see who's faster
<cjwatson> infinity: bug 1068071, FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068071 in launchpad "Need facility to redirect Ubuntu uploads to non-release pocket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068071
<cjwatson> So, I'd like to get at least a little bit ahead on publishing, and publish the following products which are entirely marked as ready: Edubuntu, Kubuntu (including Active), Lubuntu, Ubuntu Core, and Xubuntu
<cjwatson> I'd rather leave Wubi until we're ready to publish Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server as well, in order to avoid craziness on releases.u.c
<skaet> ok
<cjwatson> Any objections?
<infinity> cjwatson: Soundeth good.
<skaet> none from me
<knome> sounds fine.
<Riddell> all good
 * smartboyhw finds it fine
<cjwatson> Hmm, or I could fix script bugs first - publish-image-set doesn't seem to know about Kubuntu Active
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, whoa! Really?
 * smartboyhw is super surprised:D
<cjwatson> slightly surprising but I wouldn't rate it "whoa!" :-)
<cjwatson> It's a pretty bodgy script full of regexes
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, personal comments:P
<wgrant> cjwatson: Can't we just have people upload to raring-proposed instead?
<infinity> cjwatson: Err, what?  It knew about it during milestones...
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Actually I'm just unable to read
<cjwatson> wgrant: Realistically, that won't happen reliably
<infinity> wgrant: I'd rather have the rewrite.
<wgrant> How does one upload to raring, if raring is raring-proposed?
<cjwatson> One doesn't
<cjwatson> One copies into it
<infinity> wgrant: Besides, it has precedent from Debian, they always rewrite uploads to stable releases.
<cjwatson> (That's why I suggest doing this in archiveuploader)
<cjwatson> Once we have britney in operation, I want raring to be locked and not directly uploadable to, basically
<wgrant> Sure, and that's a good way to encourage people to upload to raring-proposed instead :)
<cjwatson> Otherwise we'll be playing whack-a-mole for months
<infinity> wgrant: I'd much rather fix it technically than socially.  Plus, it's just prettier.
<cjwatson> OK, we *could* just lock it; it produces ugly changelogs though, and is a bit of a waste of most developers' time
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> It's hardly prettier
<wgrant> But perhaps
<wgrant> When do we expect raring to open?
<wgrant> We can add the DB column tomorrow if we need
<infinity> wgrant: Soonish.
<wgrant> I mean for general uploads
<cjwatson> Toolchain should be ready in a few days, but getting britney up and running will take a bit longer
<infinity> wgrant: Less soonish.
<wgrant> Right
<cjwatson> Mid next week maybe; adding CI to the distro is a fairly reasonable justification for it taking slightly longer than usual
<wgrant> Heh, indeed
<cjwatson> Adam and I plan to hack on this once 12.10 is out
<infinity> wgrant: I still need to get glibc sorted, doko's got compilers mostly in hand, I want to do some packaging toolchain bits, plus we want to get britney ready (or at least try).
<wgrant> Right
<cjwatson> If distroseries.default_pocket isn't totally unreasonable, I expect there'd be a certain amount of fallout in the LP test suite that would take a while to fix
<cjwatson> Although we wouldn't have to set default_pocket nonzero except in some archiveuploader tests, really ...
<wgrant> There'd be no fallout at all
<wgrant> Because the default will still be release
<cjwatson> doctests.  but yeah
<wgrant> Meh, the doctests won't need touching, hopefully
<wgrant> Just a few new unit tests
<cjwatson> Every time I add a DB column it breaks some BS doctest somewhere I didn't expect. :-)
<wgrant> Heh
<cjwatson> (Well, model for the column, anyway)
<cjwatson> Right, anyway, starting to publish the images above now
<wgrant> Anyway, should be a pretty painless change.
<wgrant> We are DBAless next week, but I have DB review privs now so we can push it through quickly if need be.
<cjwatson> That's what I was hoping.  I realise it's more effort than, say, not changing LP at all, but I do think it'll help
<cjwatson> Hm, maybe forbid direct uploads to release if default_pocket is nonzero?  Or is that too hackish?
<wgrant> Hmm?
<cjwatson> Maybe I'm trying to generalise this too much and it should just be a column meaning "send it all to -proposed and forbid release"
<wgrant> If you're doing that, then you might as well just have a forbid_release col
<cjwatson> Right, and don't bother generalising to default_pocket
<cjwatson> Just hardcode -proposed
<wgrant> That sounds reasonably sensible
<wgrant> Given that we already have lots of hardcoded pocket assumptions
<cjwatson> I just want not to break other distributions that don't have britney set up, even if derived distros in LP are largely theoretical
<wgrant> If someone wants to use a non-Ubuntu pocket definition we're going to need code changes anyway
<wgrant> "largely theoretical" ← putting it nicely
<cjwatson> that's me
<wgrant> So yeah, I'd just add a flag which redirects in archiveupload. You may need to specially consider the suite name in the upload path, which everyone tends to forget about.
<wgrant> Tests should be simple :)
<cjwatson> specially consider> how do you mean?
<wgrant> cjwatson: I forget where that override is applied
<wgrant> And if you want to entirely forbid release uploads, you'll need to make sure you check after that override
<cjwatson> Oh, you mean the business where you can upload to an (S)FTP path including the suite name?
<cjwatson> Yeah, I always forget about that, fair point
<wgrant> Right
<cjwatson> Debian ended up having to have a testing-proposed-updates back door, but I don't think we'll need that since we have PPAs
<wgrant> An upload path of /ubuntu/raring overrides the .changes Distribution
<wgrant> Right
<cjwatson> And we won't be applying a 10-day delay or anything like that
<cjwatson> So it should get backed up a lot less
<cjwatson> Hm, I wonder if I should also fix the way the copier gets credited for uploads
<cjwatson> Otherwise ubuntu-archive-robot is about to have a great deal of karma
<wgrant> lalala
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach :D
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<wgrant> Impersonation is something we haven't really worked out
<cjwatson> I was wondering about assuming that auto_approve=True means they don't care about credit
<cjwatson> Since that approximately means "I have an archive admin hat on"
<wgrant> Maybe
<cjwatson> Even so, the way From is handled for copies is pretty bizarre
<wgrant> I had thought of reusing the sponsored field
<wgrant> But then it's sponsorship all the way down
<wgrant> An unending mess
<cjwatson> Half the time it seems to be From: <copier>, <uploader>; half the time it's just From: <copier>
<wgrant> Copy announcements have always been bizarre
<wgrant> I think it depends on which of the three ways they happen
<cjwatson> Presumably due to public/private e-mail addresses or whatever
<wgrant> Nah
<wgrant> Soyuz doesn't care about private email addresses
<cjwatson> Pretty sure these are all due to sru-release ...
<wgrant> Well, doesn't care about email address privacy
<cjwatson> I had somebody thank me a day or two ago for fixing all his bugs
<cjwatson> Turns out it's just because I release a lot of SRUs
<cjwatson> Seems a tad unfair
<wgrant> Heh
<cjwatson> So, I'll maybe try to have a look into that since it's about to get really annoying
<cjwatson> wgrant: by three ways, do you mean accept copy from queue, direct copy, delayed copy?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Something like that
<wgrant> unembargo-package was also slightly strange, but it's dead now
<cjwatson> I guess the first *might* be involved, though shouldn't be for most of mine
<wgrant> Accept from +queue uses rSP somewhat generously to avoid issues with private addresses
<wgrant> We don't filter them out, we just ignore the security
<cjwatson> I'll probably remove delayed copies after the first round of autosyncs
<wgrant> Since they'll prove that +copy-packages won't lag too much if it's made async for everyone?
<stgraber> cjwatson: my laptop won't boot the mini.iso at all. Selecting it in the boot list will just bring me straight back to the list, so it doesn't look like it's a secureboot failure, more like efi failing to find something that boots
<cjwatson> wgrant: right
<cjwatson> wgrant: the fix for which I just finished QAing
<wgrant> So I saw
<cjwatson> stgraber: hm.  oh well.  we'll work that out for raring I guess - just means we don't get to release-note it
<cjwatson> Which is unfortunate since now we'll get accused of aiding and abetting some kind of conspiracy against flavours
<cjwatson> oh well
<cjwatson> I thought I'd tested it in OVMF, so I suppose it *could* just be your laptop
<stgraber> cjwatson: yep. That machine is also able to do IPv4/IPv6 secureboot PXE, I'll definitely need to try that stuff for raring, not sure if our current netboot.tar.gz includes the needed bits
<cjwatson> stgraber: doesn't have the tftp module
<cjwatson> I was too much of a coward to shove that in for 12.10
<cjwatson> in principle it should work after that though I expect there'll be a ton of details
<stgraber> yeah. I'll add testing that stuff to my raring work item list so I make sure I get a couple of workitems on some blueprint for it
<knome> skaet, xubuntu amd64 upgrade passed.
<skaet> yay!  thanks knome
<cjwatson> first batch of released images syncing out
<seb128> ^ sorry, local mistake (gra, stupid script), rejecting the dups
<wgrant> cjwatson: I guess we'll have to manually work around bug #1040572
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040572 in launchpad "initialize_distroseries doesn't handle pocket permissions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040572
<wgrant> "We need to fix this before opening Ubuntu 13.04."
<cjwatson> wgrant: whoopsie, go me
<cjwatson> wgrant: Err.  I could try to fix that today I guess ...
<stgraber> using http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/permissions/teams and looking for "pocket" should make it easy to extract the pocket permissions to re-apply
<plars> jamespage: heya, can you, or someone else on your team take a look at the iscsi tests on -server and the maas tests (at least the missing juju one)?
<smartboyhw> apw, infinity how is the upgrade testing? (Sorry for bothering again:P0
<jamespage> plars, struggling with the maas+juju one ATM as people with the relevant access and knowledge in test labs are not awake
<jamespage> plars, as far as I am concerned the iscsi testing is done - the remaining test cases are dupes of the auth/unauth test cases.
<plars> jamespage: ok, if it's been tested from your end, mind marking it done for sake of completeness then?
<jamespage> plars, boxes ticked with appropriate comments for iscsi
<cjwatson> wgrant: In progress - do you think we might get a deployment later, or is a cowboy more likely if I can get it done?
<plars> jamespage: thanks! who's the best person to ping about the maas+juju when they come online? or are they all traveling?
<smartboyhw> skaet, how much time left to do the upgrade testcase? I need around approx 30 minutes
<jamespage> plars, I'm dealing with it
<jamespage> lots travelling
<wgrant> cjwatson: We're in a good position to deploy whenever you need
<plars> jamespage: yeah, so I hear.  Thanks a ton!
<smartboyhw> Raring Ringtall...Good name for R...
<wgrant> When you need a review give me a yell
<cjwatson> Hopefully within the hour
<skaet> smartboyhw,  you have it.
<wgrant> cjwatson: We can cowboy if ops prefer, but with pepo in ndt now it seems silly
<smartboyhw> skaet, actually I can't even determine the time but anyway...
<wgrant> cjwatson: (you really don't have to fix this yourself if you're too busy, although I guess at this stage you're probably not)
<cjwatson> wgrant: mostly waiting for testing right now so I might as well
<cjwatson> but thanks
<cjwatson> Besides, I meant to do it months ago
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> The hardest bit of all these changes is tests...
<cjwatson> That might be true for people for whom SQL is their first language ;-)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, who are they?:P
<cjwatson> wgrant
<wgrant> I need to port all that stuff to use the new bulk insert helpers
<wgrant> Makes it slightly less hideous
<wgrant> Slightly
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I'll have to make it more hideous at least temporarily
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> Aren't you just adding a single new statement elsewhere?
<wgrant> Since packageset and pocket are mutually exclusive, and that's inside the packageset loop
<cjwatson> Oh, I forgot about that exclusivity
<cjwatson> OK, that makes it marginally less unpleasant
<smartboyhw> :P
<wgrant> Right, it makes it pretty much trivial
<cjwatson> Probably two new statements though, since there's the distroseries IS NULL case (preserve) and the distroseries = parent case (set to child)
<wgrant>     "one_target" CHECK (null_count(ARRAY[packageset, component, sourcepackagename, pocket]) = 3)
<wgrant> Oh right, pocket perms can exist for the whole archive
<wgrant> Forgot that
<wgrant> But why do you need to consider the distroseries IS NULL case at all?
<wgrant> Just filter to distroseries = parent
<wgrant> duplicate them exception with distroseries = self
<wgrant> done
<cjwatson> Oh, yeah, NULL doesn't need copying
<cjwatson> Duh
<wgrant> Yeah, we're not creating a new archive
<skaet> infinity, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseManifest <- can you add the date on those community images you're signing off on as ready to ship.
<xnox> skaet: he is afk =)
<skaet> thanks xnox
<smartboyhw> Those guys in #ubuntu-release-party are getting impatient now
<smartboyhw> skaet, when can I start to upgrade to Raring?:P
<cjwatson> They're a separate channel so that we can ignore their impatience :-)
<smartboyhw> :)
<skaet> thanks for the reminder smartboyhw - have joined now.
<smartboyhw> skaet, lol
<plars> skaet, cjwatson: things on desktop are good to go from our point of view
<skaet> thanks plars,   marking them now then.
<skaet> stgraber - very  much love the mark ready feature on the iso tracker you implemented this release.   Thank you!
<cjwatson> So just waiting for server and then we can push to releases.u.c
<cjwatson> And then wait a few hours for mirroring
 * smartboyhw agrees with skaet and thanks stgraber 
<smartboyhw> Remaining not ready: Netboot armel+omap, armel+omap4. armhf_omap, powerpc, All server builds and Ubuntu Studio eh....Where IS scott-work?
<ogra_> armel+omap4 doesnt exist
<ogra_> armel+omap is done
<ogra_> (and marked as such)
<ogra_> armhf+omap too
<smartboyhw> ogra_, sorry can you explain this? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25936/testcases
<infinity> ogra_: Danke.  Signed off.
 * smartboyhw is scratching his head
<skaet> thanks ogra_ ,  infinity
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: shouldn't be there, I suspect, given that there's no omap4 in http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/quantal/main/installer-armel/current/images/
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, then delete it:D
<smartboyhw> This also shouldn't exist then cjwatson
<smartboyhw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26101/testcases
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: indeed - done
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, :D
<cjwatson> though I don't know if that'll persist to next milestone
<stgraber> cjwatson: the product should be disabled on the tracker, otherwise my script will publish it again in an hour
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll do that now
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> stgraber: please do
<cjwatson> that upgrade test should arguably be changed to armel+omap instead of deleted
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, did you get the upgrade testcase link?
<cjwatson> although it seems unlikely to be worth bothering with
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: in any case, we're entirely capable of just ignoring testcases that don't apply
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, :D
 * smartboyhw wonders is Netboot armhf+omap ready....
<infinity> smartboyhw: Yes.
<jibel> skaet, plars https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ReleaseReports/QuantalFinalTestReport
<smartboyhw> OK:D
<skaet> Thanks jibel.   Will you issue an update when those last server results come in?
<jibel> skaet, I will
<skaet> Thank you.  :)
<smartboyhw> !
<stgraber> that's just a product rename
<smartboyhw> Ah:P
<smartboyhw> skaet, upgrade Ubuntu Studio is into setting up packages state, should be finished very soon:D
<skaet> :)
<rtg> skaet, whats the story on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-3.5.0 ? there is an entry, but no binaries.
<cjwatson> hmm, that suggests it was never accepted
<cjwatson> but it's not in the NEW queue
<cjwatson> ogra_: speaking of, nvidia-tegra-codecs-ventana is still in NEW ...
<skaet> rtg, interesting...  not sure.   infinity,  any insight?
<wgrant> It may also have only ever existed in a PPA
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, it needs a reviewer :)
<rtg> I uploaded it directly to quantal-proposed
<cjwatson> oh, -proposed, that keeps biting me
<cjwatson> ogra_: is it worth it for 12.10 now?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'd suggest it should go to -proposed at this point
<cjwatson> (sorry)
<ogra_> cjwatson, i was hoping someone would get to it, it gives ac100 users HD playback capability in totem
<ogra_> but yeah, i dont mind proposed
<cjwatson> ogra_: -proposed would be OK for that though, right?
<cjwatson> Since it won't be on images now anyway
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> rtg: reviewing
<ogra_> must be proposed multiverse, it ships binary stuff
<slangasek> cjwatson: release notes link target> no objection; what's there now was copy-pasted from the previous Canonical blog entries
<smartboyhw> skaet, yeah I am restarting my system after the upgrade
<smartboyhw> skaet, passed the upgrade testcase. Ubuntu Studio images all ready, waiting for scott-work to come
<skaet> thanks smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> skaet, NP
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, rejecting - please reupload to -proposed
<ogra_> ok
<slangasek> xnox: #ubuntu-qa> oh haha, sorry
<smartboyhw> The binarys have landed
<cjwatson> rtg: probably not a blocker, but it seems kind of odd that the files in /etc/udev/ are *compat_firmware_17_generic* rather than *compat_firmware_3.5.0-17-generic*
<cjwatson> Seems like those might at some point happen to create file conflicts with LBMs based on previous upstream kernel versions
<cjwatson> rtg: also, updates-modules is empty, dunno if you care
<rtg> cjwatson, all of the compat-wireless packages conflict IIRC, so there shouldn't be a naming clash
<cjwatson> No Conflicts here
<rtg> I don't remember updates-modules. that might be something new from upstream.
<cjwatson> No, that's the udeb
<rtg> cjwatson, when next we add another CW version, then we'll add the conflicts
<cjwatson> Anyway, I'll process it for now and you can look at it in the archive
<rtg> I'll have a look at the udeb. I'm not sure why we even produce one to be honest.
<cjwatson> I think we used it once upon a time
<cjwatson> Well, it's Priority: standard, it'll be pulled in if it exists
<cjwatson> But I'm not sure whether you actually want that
<rtg> cjwatson, I think it's not necessary. I'll figure it out.
<cjwatson> It's probably a waste of effort unless we actually get requests to have these modules available during server/netboot installation, yeah
<rtg> cjwatson, since LBM is an elective install, _could_ it ever be part of a server/net install ?
<cjwatson> probably not
<cjwatson> it'd have to be on images or in the initrd
<cjwatson> so yeah, whatever - bin it :)
<rtg> thats what I thought
<cjwatson> slangasek: ok, thanks, applied
<slangasek> cjwatson: btw, I think we might want something in the release notes about the improved hybrid support
<slangasek> in case you have time to write something before I do :)
<rtg> cjwatson, I'll get ogasawara right on that problem. bug #1068125
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068125 in linux-backports-modules-3.5.0 "Quantal LBM should not generate udebs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068125
<cjwatson> slangasek: yeah - need to finish sorting this LP initialize_distroseries bug first
<cjwatson> rtg: thanks, no rush
<slangasek> yep, priorities
<Riddell> http://news.softpedia.com/ jumping ahead of the game, I guess the release note pages could do with a drafting notice
<cjwatson> I think they jumped ahead last time too
<cjwatson> or perhaps I'm thinking of http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-13-04-Release-Schedule-294525.shtml
<cjwatson> They're probably incorrigible anyway
<apw> smartboyhw, ok ... amd64 test of ubuntu-studio upgrade seems good to me
<popey> cjwatson, they posted a promise that they won't this time
<cjwatson> popey: then they lied
<popey> have they announced early again?
<popey> I beat them up about it last cycle
<cjwatson> see above
<knome> they're not doing a very good job otherwise either
<knome> http://linux.softpedia.com/ is showing the old xubuntu logo
 * cjwatson has come to the point of not caring about the odd silly self-promoting news site
<infinity> I'm not sure why anyone much cares about people jumping the gun on release news anyway.  Such is life.
<knome> there have been like, 4 newer logos after that
<infinity> We're not Apple, and our product isn't exactly a surprise. :P
<popey> i dont see it
<popey> oh, xubuntu/lubuntu, gotcha
<knome> yup
<knome> so, if you're going to beat them up again, please notice they suck with the logos too :P
<popey> hah
<knome> that must be at least 4 years old (the xubuntu logo)
<knome> that's just really sad, considering the fact they want to release new stuff before it's released
<smartboyhw> apw, thanks:D
<wgrant> cjwatson: Why "WHERE packageset IS NULL" rather than "WHERE pocket IS NOT NULL"?
<wgrant> Also, explicit is irrelevant unless packageset is set
<cjwatson> Yow you're quick
<cjwatson> I suppose the alternative test would be cleaner given the constraint
<cjwatson> wgrant: fixed
<cjwatson> skaet,smartboyhw: Since we haven't heard from scott-work yet, I propose to mark Ubuntu Studio ready now and publish its images.  Any objection?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, no objection let me mark it in the ReleaseManifest
<wgrant> cjwatson: r=me, though I just noticed you can also drop the packageset column from the statement
 * smartboyhw waits for skaet 
<wgrant> Otherwise, lp-land away
<cjwatson> wgrant: oh yes.  will just rerun tests ...
<skaet> smartboyhw, cjwatson,  no objections,
<cjwatson> thanks
<smartboyhw> thx skaet
<smartboyhw> skaet, cjwatson changed the manifest
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: I didn't
<cjwatson> I only poked iso.qa
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, I did....
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> I read that as "skaet: cjwatson changed the manifest"
<smartboyhw> skaet, or did I do it wrong?
<smartboyhw> I mean "skaet and cjwatson":"I (smartboyhw) changed the manifest":D
<cjwatson> right, thanks
<cjwatson> pushing those out ow
<cjwatson> *now
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, :D
<cjwatson> wgrant: any advice on QA?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Something along the lines of "meh, the SQL looks right"
<cjwatson> Hah.  I guess I'll -untestable it if the tests pass ...
<wgrant> Yeah, basically
<wgrant> The tests prove it doesn't crash
<wgrant> The SQL looks sane
<popey> cjwatson, got them to change the articles, although not much better "available for download" vs "officially released" *sigh*
<popey> hey ho
<cjwatson> well, quite ...
<smartboyhw> hey ho
<chaselivingston> popey: any idea when the ubuntu.com homepage will be updated?
<popey> not I
<popey> it will be updated after the release I imagine, which happens after lots of other things happen.
<popey> </vague>
<chaselivingston> popey: gotcha, was just curious when the release was happening, waiting to update the u1 blog :)
<plars> skaet: I'm on, sorry, had trouble locating my phone
<cjwatson> likewise
<popey> chaselivingston, nowt to do with me :)
<slangasek> chaselivingston: AIUI it'll be coordinated in the web team's IRC channel when the time comes
<chaselivingston> slangasek: what is that channel?
<slangasek> chaselivingston: possibly #webteam
<cjwatson> #web-team, internal
<popey> blimey, softpedia take this seriously... "The logos are being changed as we speak. We apologize for any inconvenience we've might caused. The editor has been punished"
<chaselivingston> cjwatson: awesome, thanks
<slangasek> editors will be punished until content improves
<knome> popey, lol, cheers
<smartboyhw> lol
<skaet> jamespage,   if its going to take a while for the tests to complete,  are you comfortable with us going ahead and starting to get the mirrors populated with the server images?
<jamespage> yes
<smartboyhw> skaet, Please release Ubuntu:P
<skaet> cjwatson,  ^
<knome> smartboyhw, please let it take as long as it takes
<cjwatson> OK, I'll start publishing those
<smartboyhw> knome, ........:(
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, YEAH
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: please don't distract me
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, sorry
<infinity> smartboyhw: The channel for cheering is #ubuntu-release-party.
<smartboyhw> infinity, I know:D
 * cjwatson takes a bit of care to archive beta-2
<skaet> +1
<smartboyhw> +1
<stgraber> skaet: gfxboot, live session and installer looks good on chinese amd64 (tested on BIOS, not EFI). Looks like all the langpacks are there and at least the live session let me switch between input methods.
<skaet> thanks stgraber.  :)
<infinity> stgraber: Our test machine is a little slower. :P
<cjwatson> Good.  I have my suspicions whether UEFI will work or not.
<cjwatson> But as long as it hasn't regressed BIOS, that's the bulk of it for now.
<stgraber> cjwatson: want me to test UEFI for fun?
<cjwatson> Please
<cjwatson> I suspect the users will care soon enough ...
<cjwatson> Oh, and I'm going to run into the publish-release bug with torrent and architecture-skewed versions, aren't I
<cjwatson> At least I know it's coming this time even if I didn't have time to fix it
<stgraber> skaet: quick check post-install looks good too. Doing a UEFI-secureboot + UEFI test now, be back online in 15min or so
<infinity> cjwatson: You sure are.
<skaet> ok
<cjwatson> OK, publish-release run for everything else, torrents fixed up manually, releases.u.c/{HEADER.html,.htaccess} fixed up manually, syncing out
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, won't boot on EFI both with and without SB. I'm going to do a quick check of the image for any obvious problem if I don't spot anything I'll retry with another boot media.
<cjwatson> it's not a complete surprise - we had to do the ubuntu-defaults-builder changes in an awful rush
<stgraber> cjwatson: the ISO contains .disk, casper and isolinux and that's it...
<cjwatson> oh, so not a regression, it probably just never supported UEFI
<cjwatson> because live-build isn't smart enough for that
<skaet> stgraber, infinity, babyface_ - http://localized-iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/241/builds has the chinese images up now to record results against.
<stgraber> right... it's clearly missing EFI/ and doesn't have any sign of grub
<cjwatson> well, not much we can do about it now, we'll have to fix it for raring - if PES cared they should have tested that case well before now
<babyface_> skaet, ack
<cjwatson> probably a release note for all localised images though given how ubuntu-defaults-image works
<stgraber> cjwatson: what's the right package to file a bug against? ubuntu-defaults-builder?
<stgraber> or live-build?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-defaults-builder for now
<stgraber> skaet, cjwatson: bug 1068156
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068156 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "Images built using ubuntu-defaults-builder lack EFI support." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068156
<skaet> thanks stgraber
<cjwatson> fixing up publishing mistakes
<cjwatson> syncing out again
<cjwatson> ok, that's looking a bit more correct
<cjwatson> please sanity-check anything you can see
<skaet> ahh... there's Daviey
<cjwatson> can somebody check torrents?
<jbicha> are you going to complain at Canonical for publishing the release announcement early? http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1210-breaks-down-barrier-between-pc-and-web
<infinity> cjwatson: Chinese i386 passed a boot/install/reboot smoketest, and stayed Chinese through the whole thing.
<cjwatson> jbicha: sigh
<micahg> jbicha: that's not a release announcement per se as it doesn't say that it's been released already
<smartboyhw> jbicha, since Canonical is the boss I think it isn't a prob
<skaet> jbicha,  it just says the announce will happen today.
 * skaet looked at the words of it *very* carefully earlier.
<micahg> smartboyhw: Canonical is one piece (albeit a very large one) of the Ubuntu project
<jbicha> micahg: sure, but news sites like http://betanews.com/2012/10/18/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-is-released/ are taking the press release and reporting it
<micahg> jbicha: well, that's their problem for not being able to read then :)
<SpamapS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/Announcement/Final-Draft ... I am not sure how I missed this.. the Juju gui is *not* included in 12.10
<jbicha> well it does say "Ubuntu 12.10 can be downloaded at www.ubuntu.com/download"
<Laney> I suspect it's not worth taking up very much of our time
<sakujo> jbicha, it *can* be downloaded from ubuntu.com/download
<skaet> SpamapS - the press announce has it in....   interesting..
<Laney> it'll be moot soon anyway
<SpamapS> skaet: sorry I missed that.. did not read the top closely.. was looking further down
<skaet> SpamapS, http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-server-1210-all-you-need-cloud
<ScottK> SpamapS: quantal-backports is open.
<SpamapS> would have been a neat trick to include it since it was secret until Tuesday
<SpamapS> ScottK: :) perhaps I should work on the packaging for raring then :)
<utlemming> Cloud Images are public
<skaet> Daviey,  can you comment?   Should I strike the Juju GUI comment from the announce draft?
<ScottK> If you want to upload it directly to quantal-backports, no need to wait (and you can make the press release true)
<Laney> We should think about who/how/when the copying up of the couple of pre-release backports we got happens
<Laney> Also we should get together at UDS and write some words (at UDS so that it actually happens)
<ScottK> Laney: Yes.
<cjwatson> anyone checked torrents yet?  pretty sure I can't easily do so behind my nat
<Laney> can do
<cjwatson> oh for ipv6 torrent.u.c
<SpamapS> skaet: yes anything you can remove it from, please do.
<Laney> cjwatson: yeah, works (Ubuntu desktop amd64)
<Laney> lotsa peers already
 * Laney is pushing 2MB/sec now ...
<cjwatson> oh good.  it's not desperately clear from torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<skaet> cjwatson you finished editing the announce?
<cjwatson> that was an accident, I cancelled
<cjwatson> reload
<skaet> k
<cjwatson> firefox was overly helpful in URL completion
<cjwatson> Laney: it'd be worth checking the other three desktop images if you get a chance
<cjwatson> the torrent web ui is showing 0 for those
<cjwatson> in fact that's true for non-amd64 server too
<cjwatson> hopefully that's just coincidence
<Daviey> skaet: Hey,m yeah.. juju-ui isn't part of 12.10
<Laney> aye aye
<skaet> Daviey,  ack.  removed from announce email.
<Laney> cjwatson: they lgtm
<Laney> armhf+omap4 is a bit sad when it comes to seeders
<cjwatson> excellent
<Daviey> skaet: we have a 0-day sru for MAAS
<Daviey> (not processed)
<Laney> not sure there is such a large pool of people who jump on arm desktop torrent on release day though
<skaet> Daviey, ack
<Daviey> I can't remember if we agreed that 0-day's are handled by ~ubuntu-release or ~ubuntu-sru
<cjwatson> mvo: What are your time constraints on pushing the button on meta-release?
<stgraber> Daviey: just poke someone who's in both
<mvo> cjwatson: none I think, I just need a bit of a pre warning if its happening late
<bdmurray> mvo: I could do it too
<cjwatson> mvo: probably somewhere between 40m and 1h40m
<mvo> cjwatson: ok, that should be fine but bdmurray can also push the trigger :)
<skaet> infinity,  can you post the md5 hashes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes?
<infinity> Why doesn't that just link to the MD5SUMS files on releases.ubuntu.com?
<sakujo> really stupid question and it does not feel very ubuntu-y - *but* - can i create a github for my home folder? >:p
<jbicha> infinity: if you add the 12.04.1 hashes, you can close bug 1051082 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051082 in ubuntu-docs "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes needs updating for 12.04.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051082
<cjwatson> skaet: I'm working on getting access for that
<cjwatson> and yes, I was going to do 12.04.1 at the same time for that very bug
<infinity> Oh, we don't have access to it even.  Neat.
<slangasek> infinity: because plain text files on a website are scary
<cjwatson> the existence of that page is stupid, but I don't feel like fixing it right now
<cjwatson> I think I've complained about it before
<infinity> slangasek: Scaaaaary.
<jbicha> phillw: you're a wiki admin, right?
<skaet> cjwatson, ok
<phillw> jbicha: yeah.
<cjwatson> skaet: somebody's apparently done 12.10
<cjwatson> I'll sort out 12.04.1
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks
<phillw> skaet: I can tidy the page up once the releases are out, with links to the MD5SUM files on releases.ubuntu.com if you would prefer?
<phillw> assign the bug to me :)
<cjwatson> the problem about linking direct to MD5SUMS on releases.u.c is that nobody bothers to check the signatures
<cjwatson> help.u.c is HTTPS so it at least provides transport security
<cjwatson> which is marginally better than nothing
<cjwatson> so linking direct is the wrong answer - needs to automatically fetch or something, which is harder
<phillw> cjwatson: and out of my knowledge for wiki structuring...
<infinity> Yeah.  Wiki tables are ugly, though.  I suppose we could bulk copy/paste the MS5SUMS file into a monospace 'code' block, and it would already be less eww.
<stgraber> moinmoin api is pretty easy to deal with, so if we can get a separate account with edit rights to the page, it should be reasonably easy to get nusakan to update the page
 * skaet likes that idea
<infinity> And yeah, auto-updating it would be even better.
<phillw> stgraber: grab one of the admins on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc-wiki-admins/+members#active
<cjwatson> infinity: I did: copy, :r!xsel -p | sed 's/^/|| /; s/\*/|| /; s/$/ ||/'; echo
<cjwatson> yay for itsalltext
<knome> (we should really get the default wiki table style updated)
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.
<rtg> cjwatson, is it OK to move Quantal LBM to the release pocket ? or does it have to stay in proposed for awhile ?
<stgraber> updates pocket you mean?
<rtg> stgraber, updates is fine too
<Daviey> cjwatson: would you be kind enough to process MAAS sru please?
<cjwatson> rtg: release pocket is closed
<cjwatson> Daviey: busy
<rtg> cjwatson, then updates ?
<cjwatson> rtg: sure, but not me right now
<rtg> cjwatson, s'fine
<tkamppeter> Are the ISOs linked on http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ already the finals?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-release-party
<cjwatson> otherwise wait for the announcement like everyone else :)
<PaulW2U> cjwatson: We go through this every release day. Why won't people wait for Kate's email.....:)
<popey> there's probably a paper in "The Psychology of the Ubuntu release"
<tkamppeter> cjwatson, PaulW2U, I simply asked because http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop contains a link to said page in the "Release Notes" section at the lower right, probably this link got added too early.
<cjwatson> tkamppeter: please don't
<cjwatson> just wait
<cjwatson> we don't need further poking right now
<dholbach> is the webteam aware of "user warning: Table 'ubuntu_prod_antflow_live.url_alias' doesn't exist query: SELECT dst FROM url_alias WHERE src = 'community/get-involved/technical-users' AND language IN('en', '') ORDER BY language DESC, pid DESC in /srv/drupal-6.x/includes/path.inc on line 68."?
<dholbach> got it on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<dholbach> ah, seems it was intermittent
<dholbach> yep, seems fixed
<cjwatson> mvo,bdmurray: I think it's time to update meta-release
<stgraber> dholbach: you may have hit the exact time at which the website was being updated
<dholbach> yep
<bdmurray> cjwatson, mvo: on it
<cjwatson> thanks
<bdmurray> cjwatson: done
<Riddell> skaet: ubuntu.com says released
 * Riddell does same on kubuntu.org
<cjwatson> bdmurray: thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)  released! | Archive: Frozen | http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-release | Quantal Quetzal Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or birdseed | melior malum quod cognoscis
<skaet> Riddell,  yup,  jsut doing the last checks
<skaet> before hitting send on the announce
<stgraber> congrats everyone
 * stgraber -> dinner
<smartboyhw> congrats and thx skaet and the release team for hard work
<skaet> Thank you very much everyone!!
<slangasek> sweet
<slangasek> congrats, all
<plars> Awesome work everybody!
<infinity> Beer o'clock?
<jdstrand> \o/
<Pici> Could we get someone to modify https://help.ubuntu.com/ it says 21.10
<apw> infinity, has been for 3 hours
<ScottK> Back to $work for me.
 * ogra_ hugs skaet 
<cjwatson> Pici: apparently already fixed but the site only deploys once a day
<infinity> 21.10, Precise Pangolin.  Go, help, go.
<Pici> cjwatson: wonderful.
 * smartboyhw congrats skaet
<skaet> definitely beer'o'clock infinity
<cjwatson> precise -> supported, quantal -> current; ubuntu-12.10 milestone deactivated
<skaet> Thanks cjwatson!
<infinity> cjwatson: Was going to set raring to frozen instead of future too.
<infinity> cjwatson: Unless we'd prefer not to start piling up an unapproved queue yet.
<cjwatson> infinity: please, but won't be able to initialise until after the next NDT
<slangasek> jdstrand: bug #1067473> could you please put in the bug description how you tested to confirm the issue was fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067473 in isc-dhcp "[quantal] isc-dhcp-client dropped network-interface-security symlink and therefore may run unconfined" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067473
<cjwatson> (or best not to, anyway)
<slangasek> jdstrand: because the SRU is blocked for this
<mvo> thanks bdmurray for pushing the switch !
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah.  In no rush to init, since we have work to do tomorrow to make it useful anyway.
<infinity> cjwatson: But I tossed it to frozen.
<cjwatson> Branching seeds for raring now
<Ursinha-afk> I'm trying to download 12.10 32 bit version and it's giving me a not found error, is that known or expected?
<skaet> Ursinha-afk, could be just the mirrors not caught up where you are
<Ursinha-afk> skaet, http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ursinha-afk> this is where it leads me too
<Ursinha-afk> to
<popey> they still have the beta Ursinha
<popey> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//quantal/ see the file list
<infinity> cjwatson: I got the raring-release list set up last night, BTW.
<cjwatson> I saw, thanks, if you mean raring-changes
<infinity> cjwatson: Yes, that.  I'm tired.
<cjwatson> You beat me to it
<slangasek> raring-changes is clearly not sufficiently alliterative
<infinity> cjwatson: So, other than a few bits here and there, I guess we're waiting on NDT to do IFP, and then carry on?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<slangasek> Ursinha-afk: how are you being directed to http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso ? via www.ubuntu.com/downloads?
<slangasek> -s
<ScottK> Is nux the quantal SRU that was supposed to be aimed at release time?
<cjwatson> skaet: want me to do the LP announce?
<ScottK> Or did that one get done already?
<Ursinha-afk> popey, I went to www.ubuntu.com/download and chose 32 bit, I didn't choose that specific mirror or whatever
<popey> Ursinha-afk, yeah, mirror isnt up to date yet
<infinity> ScottK: That was compiz.
<infinity> ScottK: And I did it pre-release.
<Ursinha-afk> slangasek, exactly
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> infinity: Thanks.
<slangasek> popey, Ursinha-afk: which means that mirror is supposed to not be in the mirror list
<infinity> ScottK: But I'll probably fasttrack nux at some point too, since that memleak's pretty vile.
<ScottK> Right.
<skaet> cjwatson, plase
<skaet> please even
<slangasek> skaet: did we get IS to run the mirror probe to check mirrors for up-to-dateness?
 * skaet has tired fingers
<slangasek> with the trimmed .manifest
<Ursinha-afk> I'm right now in a huge government event and we pointed lots and lots of people to that link
<Ursinha-afk> so imagine the noise right now
<wgrant> slangasek: Yes, the prober's been running every 10 minutes for the past 90 minutes or so
<wgrant> slangasek: It disabled 150 bad mirrors
<skaet> thanks wgrant
<cjwatson> slangasek: all done long since, yeah
<slangasek> wgrant: ok, so apparently ubuntu.virginmedia.com is lying to half the world
<wgrant> 2012-10-18 16:34:35 DEBUG   Probing http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases///quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<slangasek> wgrant: perhaps we can manually disable it until this is sorted?
<jdstrand> slangasek: done
<wgrant> Don't know whether it actually succeeded, but it certainly checked
<slangasek> jdstrand: ta
<slangasek> wgrant: u.vm.com has 4 IPs, possibly they're not all in sync
<popey> :( my isp
<popey> it often lags behind
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> It's not on +cdmirrors atm
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> ok, so website bug?
<wgrant> It looks like it
<cjwatson> Ursinha-afk: any reason not to point them to releases.u.c instead?
<wgrant> The mirror was disabled at 15:58 UTC
<wgrant> And not touched since
<cjwatson> Ursinha-afk: that's going through cloudfront so it should be pretty robust
<wgrant> And it's not on +cdmirrors-rss either
<wgrant> So I'd suspect the websites using an old version
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, having pointed them already to www.ubuntu.com/download, it's perhaps late to point them elsewhere :)
<slangasek> (also that page needs to Just Work)
 * skaet nods
<cjwatson> I thought Ursinha-afk meant she'd pointed them at the ubuntu.vm.com URL
<cjwatson> I agree www.ubuntu.com/download needs to JW
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> The mirror list issue is what's going on in #is atm, I think
 * cjwatson drops DRAFT from the Ubuntu desktop release notes
<slangasek> right, seems it was spotted there in parallel
<skaet> ooh,  missed one.  drat
<skaet> thanks cjwatson
<knome> skaet and the rest of the release team: congrats!
<skaet> thanks knome :)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+announcement/10742
<Ursinha> thanks for sorting out the iso problem, people :)
<skaet> thanks cjwatson
<skaet> slangasek,  you going to be around for a bit?
 * skaet thinks breaking for some food is a good idea
<knome> skaet, definitely! you've earned it :D
<skaet> :) thanks knome
<knome> i think i'd better get a shower before wife gets home from work too :P
<balloons> it's hard to believe it's out
<knome> always the same thing :)
<skaet> :)
<bjf> skaet, and you can put a bullet into natty
<skaet> bjf,  how about I get some lunch first ;)   been up since 4am.
 * popey lights a candle for the narwhal 
<knome> i thought natty wasn't EOL before 28th anyway
<knome> oh wait
<popey> actually, I have a narwhal in a box which is signed by skaet!
<knome> nvm me, i'm just reading what i want. .)
<micahg> knome: no more kernel updates
<knome> micahg, mm-hmm
<skaet> knome,  kernel and security guys get real happy every time they see an EOL announcement.    ;)
<jdstrand> \o/
<mdeslaur> \o/
<bjf> \o/
<jdstrand> :)
<skaet> :)
<knome> heh, me too
 * skaet --> lunch then look at the dates, etc.  
<knome> bon appetit!
<skaet> biab
<cjwatson> btw the publisher is currently disabled
<cjwatson> please do not reenable until after we've initialised raring, under penalty of a Hard Stare
<Laney> huzzah & stuff
 * knome doesn't want to know more about the "hard stare"
<cjwatson> (mostly because we forgot to disable the publisher before infinity set raring to frozen, so it did some rather confusing things; we think it's ok as long as it doesn't run again ...)
<rtg> skaet, do I need to write a MIR for the first upload of linux-lts-quantal into Precise ? There is a blueprint for it: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-lts-updates
<cjwatson> rtg: I don't see the point - we've had stuff like LBM in main before
<cjwatson> and we don't normally do MIRs for stable releases anyway - it's up to the SRU team to override appropriate
<cjwatson> ly
<rtg> cjwatson, so you're OK with me just uploading it to precise -proposed ?
<rtg> it _is_ a new package
<cjwatson> Yes
<rtg> ok, will do.
<cjwatson> Sorry, I didn't mean LBM above, hopefully you got the idea though
<rtg> yep
<slangasek> skaet: well, I'm around now
 * micahg wonders why armhf is marked as unoffical for quantal and raring
<ScottK> micahg: Because it's on ports.
<slangasek> "unofficial" - marked where?
<micahg> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> probably what ScottK says then, I can imagine lp is using conflated meanings
<ScottK> IIRC arm* have always been listed as unofficial there.
<slangasek> I think I've never looked at such things :)
<micahg> yeah, seems to be ports related
<micahg> actually, that's a lie, hardy has lpia on ports, but it's not unofficial
<cjwatson> It's mostly correlated with ports :)
<jbicha> ok, I like how http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop gives a short explanation of the difference between LTS and non-LTS, but what's this "supported for 2 years" business?
 * skaet back
<iulian> Uh, no bugs in the queue. Someone's been brave.
 * iulian was about to finish those off.
<iulian> Cheers ScottK!
 * ScottK killed them off yesterday.
 * skaet thanks ScottK
<slangasek> cjwatson: is the publisher still off, OOI?
<slangasek> (wondering for SRUs)
<bjf> slangasek, scrollback says it is off until raring is fully initialized
<slangasek> right, I'm not sure if he was expecting that to take hours, or days :)
<skaet> bjf, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-September/000162.html <-- Oct 28th is day for EOL for Natty.
<skaet> slangasek,  I've re-enabled the cron jobs for daily precise on nusakan
<skaet> slangasek,  can you turn the auto purging back on?
<bkerensa> cjwatson: Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes something Release Team looks after or should I just set a reminder to check this for doc team each cycle?
<bjf> skaet, well, i guess, if you want to be picky.   :-)
<skaet> :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: it's on the checklist
<slangasek> skaet: re-enabled
<skaet> ta
 * slangasek translates that quit message and raises an eyebrow
<micahg> heh
<ScottK> Some cultural references are universal.
<cjwatson> slangasek: sorry, yeah, it's back on, forgot to say here
<slangasek> ok cool
<slangasek> let the beering resume :)
<cjwatson> bkerensa: it's on the checklist as slangasek said, though I only recently got access to edit that page - we used to have to ask -doc.  so hopefully we'll just be able to do it from here on in
<bkerensa> cjwatson: ahh ok just wanted to check a bug was opened on -doc and was not sure if it was something we need to do! Thanks!
<bkerensa> slangasek: Cidering on this side of PDX ;p
<slangasek> cider, pssh
<bkerensa> its good stuff
<bkerensa> :)
<cjwatson> cider here too
<cjwatson> bkerensa: I might go through the -doc queue later and check out whether I can clear anything given my newfound powers :)
 * phillw red wine :P
<ScottK> Do webapps have some kind of SRU exception?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/120064147/unity-webapps-twitter_2.4.7_2.4.10.diff.gz doesn't seem particularly SRU worthy.
<phillw> cjwatson: do you know who is responsible (or lack of) for the really odd formatting of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server ? Can't find an entry for quantal.
 * jbicha starts assigning docs work items to cjwatson ;)
<phillw> "*quantal/release*
<slangasek> phillw: you want to be looking at http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> and if not it's probably my fault.  but I think that's just an apache directory listing
 * slangasek casually removes the empty releases/maverick/release subtree
<cjwatson> yeah, server releases don't go on cdimage
<cjwatson> so what slangasek said
<slangasek> I'm thinking we can probably drop the /ubuntu-server/ports/daily .htacces redirect too?
<phillw> okies. so server is on two diff pages.. 'main' and 'no one ever uses' :)
<slangasek> one is the published releases and the other is the daily images
<phillw> slangasek: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/release/ says release?
<slangasek> we were talking about ubuntu-server
<phillw> that's where ppc and armf are hiding :)
<phillw> slangasek: that's what I'm looking at. both server editions are there.
<slangasek> ah, you were after powerpc server?  right
<phillw> and the armf one
<slangasek> that's armhf omap
<slangasek> armhf builds have separate flavors; omap4 is the supported reference platform and is also published on releases.ubuntu.com
<phillw> indeed... my bad.
<phillw> i'll ask that script auto zsyncs release, which is where it is told to go & just grab those ones manually.
<slangasek> ogra_, infinity: it's a bit confusing that make-web-indices uses the same headers for .iso vs. .img but puts them in different sections: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<wgrant> slangasek: (LP treats DAS.official as purely informational; the ports.u.c split is done outside LP)
<slangasek> ah, well then
<slangasek> maybe we should change it
<slangasek> (the value, not the handling :)
<wgrant> Indeed
<cjwatson> infinity: have you sorted out raring chroots?
<xnox> cjwatson: well we left to the release party / pub at 7pm and he was still there when I left =/ I don't think he had much time.
<cjwatson> yeah, it's just for when he returns
<xnox> ack.
<ScottK> Do you want him sorting chroots after he returns?
<ScottK> He perhaps ought to have some time to metabolize.
<cjwatson> He can probably do it in his sleep by now, but whenever :)
 * cjwatson fixes up raring a bit
<cjwatson> think I might save all the report fixups for tomorrow though
 * ScottK guesses you've put in an adequate amount of time for today.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * skaet tracks cjwatson's progress on the new release by  his updates to the process page ;)
<infinity> cjwatson: I can pop the chroots in right now, though I assume we don't have much to build just yet.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, actually, I'll wait until the morning anyway.  We'll talk progress and infrastructure and other things when I wake up.
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-19
<phillw> infinity: yeah, a glass of wine / beer & a chillax with sleep will do everyone good :)
<xnox> phillw: I dislike encouragements of alcohol consumption.
<phillw> so do I.. but  I dislike encouragements of respinning the world ~ 24 hours before a release... we can't win them all :P
<xnox> phillw: not the world, just a couple of images.
<ScottK> So I accept two and then I upload two ...
<SpamapS> ScottK: the neverending SRUqueuee.... it goes on and on and on
<ScottK> You could help that by accepting my postfix SRUs ...
<ScottK> :-)
 * micahg is reminded he promised to sponsor another SRU
<SpamapS> ScottK: I will do an aggressive SRU run if I can find time next week. Otherwise, the queue will likely get nice and long until post UDS
<ScottK> Here I am trying to show your server users how responsive the system is to issues ...
 * micahg is trying to keep backports chugging along
<lamont> 2
<lamont> meh
<obounaim> Good morning
<infinity> cjwatson: So, we don't really have anything to upload just yet, but are we ready for me to inject chroots?
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, please do - I think doko has some bits
<infinity> cjwatson: Doing.
<infinity> cjwatson: Alright, should be done.  I should throw a base-files at it to test it.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, lolz, also your efi bits got dumped in raring/unapproved by IFP.
<infinity> cjwatson: I guess that makes sense, since we've already seen that with copies.
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, actually by the first publisher run
<cjwatson> infinity: We almost explodificated the world by not following NewReleaseCycleProcess and stopping the publisher before setting raring to FROZEN
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I caught that in scrollback.  Sorry about that, didn't think about the consequences.
<cjwatson> (Also, that stuff landing in unapproved is another symptom of the "UEFI copies within same archive shouldn't require re-approval" bug.)
<cjwatson> (Which I should probably file and fix.)
<infinity> cjwatson: Right, that's what I assumed.
 * cjwatson files bug 1068558 for that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068558 in launchpad "UEFI copies within same archive shouldn't require re-approval" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068558
<babyface_> a lot of chinese user are complaining for this issue, can anybody take care of it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/1043031
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043031 in language-selector "fontconfig-voodoo is not included in language-selector-common" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * cjwatson requests translations opening (NRCP step 16)
<cjwatson> babyface_: fontconfig-voodoo was intentionally removed because (I'm told) fontconfig itself should automatically take care of it
<cjwatson> As I said in that bug
<cjwatson> babyface_: If it's not doing the right thing, ask the desktop team
<cjwatson> It's not a matter for the release team
<babyface_> cjwatson, ack. thanks.
<cjwatson> And, you know, I asked on that bug for more information nearly a month ago and then there was radio silence until an hour ago ...
<cjwatson> (Not that I'm even on the desktop team)
<babyface_> cjwatson, sorry for that. I will verify it, and talk to desktop team if needed. thanks.
<cjwatson> updated britney for raring (NRCP #17)
<cjwatson> updated merge-o-matic for raring (NRCP #18)
<cjwatson> hmm, MoM seems to have stopped again, better investigate that ...
<cjwatson> I wonder how the Debian jikespg maintainer managed to upload something with a different .orig.tar.gz!
<cjwatson> oh well, MoM hopefully unstuck
<doko> can I copy my gcc-4.7 stuff?
<cjwatson> err, apparently I may have been economical with the truth when I said the publisher was back on.  It is now ...
<cjwatson> doko: go ahead
<cjwatson> (feel free to accept your own; raring is only frozen to ensure that only the toolchain goes in, not because we need to control anything
<cjwatson> )
<rtg> now that the release carnage is somewhat abated, can I get an AA to NEW linux-lts-quantal and linux-meta-lts-quantal in the Precise queue ?
<infinity> rtg: I'll get there shortly.
<infinity> rtg: After I eat my lunch. ;)
<rtg> infinity, thanks. no rush, just wanted to make sure they didn't get forgotten.
<TheLordOfTime> was 2d unity removed from Q?
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: #ubuntu-desktop
<tumbleweed> (and, yes)
<bdmurray> Being the "new guy" on the SRU team - when does the team take charge of the quantal proposed queue?
<ScottK> At release.
<ScottK> At least that's when I quit caring when I wasn't on both teams ....
<infinity> bdmurray: What ScottK said, with a logical tautology of "stuff in -proposed is an SRU when it's an SRU" which is, yes, after release.
<cjwatson> So, britney is actually not looking hopelessly terrible
<cjwatson> I have it able to run over a hypothetical natty-proposed -> natty, and it takes maybe five minutes or so in all and produces output that looks pretty plausible
<cjwatson> Now, I still need to write something that takes its output and turns it into an Archive.copyPackages call (or maybe actually a load of individual Archive.copyPackage calls, since we probably want to be quite careful about versions)
<cjwatson> I'll think about that parenthesis a bit
<cjwatson> Also my changes to the Debian code are currently fairly brutal and disorganised
<cjwatson> But this is looking promising for having it able to work by sometime next week
<infinity> We want to be careful about versions, we also want to be careful about getting it in one transaction, or we just lollerskated away half the reason to use britney.
<cjwatson> Well
<cjwatson> The perfect shouldn't be the enemy of the good here
<cjwatson> Archive.copyPackages doesn't give any kind of transactional assurance
<infinity> True, but getting half in before a publisher run, and half after will create half an hour of messy.
<cjwatson> It just creates lots of jobs
<cjwatson> Right, but no worse in general that it would've been without britney
<infinity> True, true.
<infinity> Maybe it needs an XXX: FIXME on it, then. :P
<cjwatson> It would certainly be nice to be able to copy everything in a giant transaction
<cjwatson> But I suspect that attempting to do that right now would make LP explode
<cjwatson> Perhaps instead of processing the heidi output (a full dump of what the target suite ought to look like) I should process the update_output text
<cjwatson> That would tend to result in a series of incrementally sane changes
<infinity> Well, even a publisher "transaction"... Though, after carefully removing everything that hack lock contentions with the publisher, intentionally adding one seems bad.
<cjwatson> Not perfect in cases of loops, but it would optimise
<infinity> s/hack/had/
<cjwatson> I think this approach would be a pretty good first cut, and we can talk with LP folks about how we might come up with safer interfaces
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> The number of copies involved will tend to be limited by buildd performance, so we shouldn't be DoSing the PCJ queue in the same way that auto-sync does (or did, before I made manual copies take precedence)
<infinity> I agree that half an hour of potential installability oopses probably isn't world ending.
<cjwatson> Well, the way I'd put it is reducing the probability of such events from very high to rather low.
<cjwatson> As opposed to zero.
<infinity> Though, the contention that it's "not worse than before" may not be entirely true, cause if we have a snag all moving at once, those would have previously snagged one at a time based on build-deps.  Maybe.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> We'll see.
<cjwatson> There may be individual situations that get worse; my contention is that it will be on average significantly better, even without transactionality :)
<infinity> Yes, on average, it should be an improvement.  We're in raging agreement.
<cjwatson> Excellent.
<bdmurray> if I do the sru verification of bug 1068389 is that sufficient to get it out soon or should it see more testing?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068389 in ubuntu-release-upgrader "P->Q - do-release-upgrade crashed with UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xbb' in position 1: ordinal not in range(128) in DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewText.py", line 143, in showInPager" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068389
<cjwatson> Hmm, perhaps I want an equivalent of Archive.copyPackage that uses the MASS_SYNC copy policy
<cjwatson> Because I want version control, but I also want to avoid lots of mail spam
<cjwatson> OTOH ... maybe what I want is "send mail as if this had been a direct upload to the release pocket"
<cjwatson> maybe this needs to be a new copy policy
<infinity> bdmurray: Given the nature of the bug, if it's tested to be an improvement, go ahead and release it, IMO.
<cjwatson> oh, notify() has its own auto-sync handling, I think
<infinity> cjwatson: "Send a mail as if this had been a direct upload..." is what we do currently on pocket copies, isn't it?
<cjwatson> Bet it doesn't work for copies
<cjwatson> infinity: Except for the ways in which it differs
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.
<cjwatson> I'll need to check in more detail, but I believe that: (a) it sometimes has different recipients; (b) it will notify about auto-syncs
<cjwatson> I might be wrong about (b)
<cjwatson> Actually, it might work if I pretend that all the copies are sponsored for katie
<cjwatson> This isn't a hacky system at all
<infinity> Wait, we still special-case katie?
<cjwatson> Oh yes
<infinity> There aren't enough palms for my face.
<cjwatson> auto-syncs are all sponsored for katie
<cjwatson> It's what makes them not send giant amounts of mail
<infinity> Well, yeah, I knew there was a hack in play, I just didn't realise it was still that.
<cjwatson> It inhibits upload notifications and translation import error notifications; I think those are its only purposes
<cjwatson> Hm, I'll need different output from britney anyway to get hold of the exact versions
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'd like to add ubuntu-release-upgrader to -updates early
<bdmurray> slangasek: see bug 1068389
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068389 in ubuntu-release-upgrader "P->Q - do-release-upgrade crashed with UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xbb' in position 1: ordinal not in range(128) in DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewText.py", line 143, in showInPager" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068389
<slangasek> bdmurray: while it doesn't seem terribly urgent to me (affected users can always either restart the upgrader and not ask for details, or wait for the fix before upgrading), I also don't think we'll get much further feedback on it by letting it cook in -proposed, so ack
<bdmurray> slangasek: it does leave your sources.list at quantal instead of precise
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> bdmurray: urgency explained - so double ack :)
<slangasek> bdmurray: maybe that program should be wrapped in a generic exception handler to roll things back on crash?
<slangasek> (roll back && reraise)
<slangasek> unrelated to the current SRU obviously
<bdmurray> do you know how long it'll take for the dist-upgrader in -updates to show up?
<slangasek> assuming that's done automatically by the publisher, should be ~30 minutes
<stgraber> ^ marked quantal as released, archived all the quantal and 12.04.1 milestones, added raring daily and kept precise daily
<stgraber> so the tracker should be ready for the first raring daily builds
 * stgraber adds a work item to make it easier to access archived series
<slangasek> raring is quickly achieving semantic satiation for me
<slangasek> I think future release codenames should be chosen to guard against this
<ScottK> I think future code names should be announced before final freeze so we can make the tools aware.
<slangasek> that too
<infinity> I think when we run out of alphabet, our next naming scheme should be "reusing the codenames of other distributions", just to confuse people.
<infinity> And then see how long it takes for someone to make a crack about woody beefy miracles.
<stgraber> that or continue with utf-8 and see how many tools and other websites we can get to crash
<infinity> I don't know any animals or adjectives that start with ☭
<infinity> In Communist Russia, release codenames blog about you?
<slangasek> ☭-cell-anemic ☭head shark
<slangasek> obvs
<xnox> infinity: slangasek: wait... is that not a little head and beak of a bird possibly dove?!
<ScottK> There's a reason we switched to version numbering from version names in backports revisions ...
<ScottK> As long as the calendar moves forward we've got several decades to figure out the next plan.
<slangasek> xnox: yes, isn't that the Latvian official bird?
<skaet> thanks stgraber
<xnox> slangasek: yes, it is. They taught us that in school. Strangely all the history text books were published in 1992.
 * skaet has moved hopefully all the quantal ref's to raring in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration
<infinity> Not sure that was necessary.  They were examples that used to date all the way back to... Forever ago.
<skaet> infinity, its a step in the process (was a link to raring-changes that needed updating, rest cosmetic, I agree).
<ScottK> ^^^ is already an accepted SRU in quantal, so just to make sure it's not forgotten ...
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-20
<xnox> Laney: did I like uterely killed ben the transition tracker with my latest trasition? as it has not updated since my push....
<Laney> xnox: dunno, I don't have access to the user to do anything about it
<Laney> is your file right?
<xnox> Laney: well it works locally, but I may have a different ben compiled =/
<xnox> Laney: I think somebody magically kicked it to life =) thank you to whoever that was ;-)
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-21
<jbicha> it looks like I need to re-release Ubuntu GNOME amd64, I didn't realize we needed linux-signed-generic for efi boot to work
<slangasek> jbicha: you don't
<slangasek> except on stgraber's hardware
<slangasek> (this is an as-yet-undiagnosed bug in grub or shim; on reference hardware it boots unsigned linux just fine)
<jbicha> ok, well we found a second case then, it's third hand though but I told them to file a bug
<slangasek> ok
<jbicha> what package should they file the bug against?
<slangasek> mind you I'm not saying you can't reroll the images, I'm just saying it's not true that you need linux-signed-generic for efi boot
<slangasek> package - grub2
<jbicha> why does ubuntu amd64 have linux-signed-generic pre-installed though?
<slangasek> furthermore, the only reported failures to date are with booting unsigned kernels under secure boot... is this user running SB?
<slangasek> because linux-signed-generic lets us hand off to the kernel without calling exitbootservices first, which allows leveraging of some EFI quirk handling in the kernel early boot
<slangasek> (e.g., the not-yet-landed fix for bug #1065263)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065263 in linux (Ubuntu) "wrong stride for efifb on some systems" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065263
<ScottK> slangasek: I'm now convinced that multiarch in python3.3 is going to matter a lot more for migration than the actual changes in 3.3.
<ScottK> Unfortunately I think I mostly understand the PyQt build system now.
<ScottK> I had to waste a lot of brain cells on it in order to zero in on a two line fix.
<micahg> ^^ rejected since I forgot the bug #
<cafetiere> slangasek: any amd64 kernel lets you hand off without exiting boot services signed or not
<cjwatson> but grub will not actually do so unless it's signed
<cjwatson> so kind of moot
<cjwatson> (well, I forget if it will allow that if SB is off)
<slangasek> ScottK: multiarch> doesn't surprise me
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-14
<xnox> micahg: well base-files was uploaded 2h ago, so we have to respin everything yet =)
<doko> micahg, still afternoon on Hawaii
<micahg> heh
<micahg> doko: hoping to be more available for FTBFS fixes for the LTS cycle
<cjwatson> could somebody review my qtwebkit-source arm64 fix?
<cjwatson> Daviey: no particular reason AFAIK
<cjwatson> should be relatively straightforward although it's a very complex bug and I think I still have a couple of missing pieces (but none that should block processing of those uploads)
<cjwatson> xnox: I think micahg's aiksaurus upload is more likely to work for the next port than yours; yours only causes it to update in clean, so it'll update when preparing the source package but not necessarily when building it
<micahg> ah, sorry for forgetting to check unapproved
<micahg> but I guess the result was good
<micahg> cjwatson: should I update the meta as well for arm64 or no since we're not spinning media
<cjwatson> micahg: it was already updated, blocked in -proposed
<micahg> ah, ok
<cjwatson> micahg: I was planning to do another run tonight depending on what looks finishable
<micahg> I don't see xubuntu-meta
<micahg> aiksaurus finished on arm64
<cjwatson> I'd be somewhat surprised if we had enough of xfce
<micahg> I can't do much more tonight, I can try to get a few more fixes done tomorrow night, but I think it'll be too late for seeded then
<cjwatson> so, the remaining uninstallables in ubuntu-desktop are gnome-session software-properties-gtk ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk update-manager
<cjwatson> root causes are update-notifier, gnome-settings-daemon, ubuntu-drivers-common
<cjwatson> update-notifier is waiting for libappindicator, should get that soon
<wgrant> g-s-d was too, last I looked
<wgrant> and u-d-c was packagekit
<wgrant> which will be available in 20 or so
<micahg> I've got a bug fix for gmusicbrowser (Xubuntu seeded), would this be ok to slip in or will this be deferred to SRU
<rsalveti> anyone around to approve ^? requirement to land the touch multimedia stack fixes
<cjwatson> looking
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks
<darkxst> have the Ubuntu GNOME cron jobs been switched off? if not can we get that done ;)
<infinity> micahg: Seeded fixes won't be allowed much longer, no.  Will look at the state of main when I get in to work in ~30m, and make a final decision on that, but I don't want gratuitous respins and to track changes in awkward lists. :P
<cjwatson> infinity: Can we afford a last kde4libs change for arm64?
<infinity> cjwatson: The one from William?  Mulling it over right now.
<xnox> cjwatson: micahg: ok.
<tumbleweed> archive admins: ping on lesstif2 removal (bug 1222747)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1222747 in lesstif2 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Transition from lesstif2 to Motif in Saucy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222747
<infinity> tumbleweed: Ahh, let me look at that again.  Last I looked, a few rdeps were straggling.
<tumbleweed> thanks
<infinity> tumbleweed: Done.
<tumbleweed> thanks again
<psivaa> xnox: just curious if you are dealing with all the oem related issues with bug #1231166 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1231166 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Saucy) "oem config user remains the default user after full oem installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231166
<xnox> psivaa: yes.
<psivaa> xnox: ack, thanks
<seb128> infinity, Laney, lool: opinions about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sounds/+bug/1239594 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sounds/+bug/1239612?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239594 in ubuntu-sounds (Ubuntu) "New startup sound for 13.10 desktop" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239612 in ubuntu-sounds (Ubuntu) "New ringtone and notification sounds for 13.10 mobile" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> seb128: New sounds 3 days before release?  Smooooth.
<seb128> the first one is a request to change the desktop login sound in saucy (that's one file to replace, we have sound off by default anyway so not making a real difference)
<seb128> infinity, yeah, don't tell me :/
<seb128> infinity, the second one is a complete new set of sounds for touch
<infinity> seb128: If this is being sabdfled, any chance he can comment on the bug instead of having someone else invoke his name in vain?
<seb128> infinity, I can make a new source for the touch set if that makes things earlier for release
<infinity> seb128: The new sounds for touch thing, I'm fine with if it's completely separate.
<lool> seb128: if they are in the same format and it's just swapping a file with another, I feel it's not risky for touch in any way and can still go in; main worry is desktop side
<infinity> seb128: It's the changing of desktop stuff for 13.10 that I'd like more than "Mark wants this" from someone who isn't Mark.
<cjwatson> Indeed there's a rule that it only counts if Mark says it himself
<seb128> infinity, I'm not sure it was sabdfled, Mark gave his +1 on using the sound, I didn't read anyone saying that he said that has to be in saucy
<lool> does a recording of mark saying it count?
<seb128> let me check with the design guys
<seb128> lol
<infinity> lool: Hah.  Maybe. :)
<lool> "I am Mark Shuttleworth and I approve this notification"
<cjwatson> "... and I pronounce Ubuntu Ubuntu"
<xnox> seb128: that file is played back by ubiquity isn't it?
<seb128> xnox, the login sound?
<xnox> seb128: startup-sound / system-ready
<seb128> xnox, could be, I didn't know about that... I though we had sound effects muted by default
<xnox> seb128: it would be nice to know file-path / sound name that bug 1239594 wants to replace.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239594 in ubuntu-sounds (Ubuntu) "New startup sound for 13.10 desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239594
<seb128> xnox, to avoid being "the guy who boots his laptop and the library and that everybody is looking at because that's playing some loud sound in that quiet place"
<xnox> seb128: a blind person boots the installer, and is notified with the sound when the system is ready to enable a11y by pressing Ctrl+L to start the screen reader.
<xnox> so installer always had it.
<seb128> xnox, commented on the bug, I guess it's not the same sound
<seb128> jounih, hey
<jounih> hey
<seb128> infinity, jounih, xnox: you guys are all in the office? you should probably just talk between yourself there
<jounih> i'm at blue fin
<infinity> I'm about to eat lunch, but can discuss when I get back.
<Laney> I've never heard the existing service-login sound
<Laney> Doesn't ubiquity use system-ready?
<Laney> that's the drums
<jounih> infinity: sure, same here. 1:30pm good for you?
<Laney> (yes, it does)
<xnox> jounih: i'm in blue fin as well.
<jounih> xnox infinity cool where you guys sitting?
<xnox> jounih: row of desks 2nd after the reception, kind of inline with the printer room.
<jounih> ok just about to head out for lunch, i'll come say hi on the way out :)
<xnox> jounih: cool.
<davmor2> xnox: Just stand and wave wildly
<infinity> jounih: Sure.  I'm sitting over by HRish people.  Long hair, black t-shirt, grumpy scowl.
<didrocks> wgrant: infinity: here we go, all freshly built and automatically tested ^
<wgrant> didrocks: Excellent, thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<infinity> didrocks: <3
<pitti> hello
<asac> hi pitti
<pitti> latest lintian upload from a few days ago broke aptdaemon's tests as that dropped $LINTIAN_ROOT
<pitti> I just committed a fix upstream
<pitti> is that something we can still land? (no runtime code changes, just tests)
<infinity> pitti: If you're quick. :P
<infinity> ScottK: Want to review that plasma-nm upload, since it's all kubuntuish?
<infinity> ScottK: Also, we're going to do one last upload of something in kubuntu-live, and then our arm64 porting madness is done and won't touch your packagesets/seeds anymore.
<pitti> infinity: uploaded
<ScottK> infinity: I have an Kubuntu needed jockey upload I'm preparing.  If no one else got to plasma-nm, I'll look at it.
<infinity> ScottK: Happy to review your upload for you.  I'm mostly just deferring uploads that AREN'T from you, so you don't have a sad if we approve something you didn't want. :P
<ScottK> OK.
<seb128> infinity, lool, didrocks: ^
<lool> seb128: Err
<lool> seb128: ah
<lool> seb128: I was confused
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> lool, new source/binary for the ringtone/notification sounds
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<seb128> that's indeed nicer to have those
<didrocks> seb128: is that replacing another packages (the one containing old sounds)
<seb128> didrocks, not in the packaging sense
<didrocks> different path/name/settings?
<seb128> didrocks, but it makes ubuntu-sounds useless on the touch, though I would prefer not removing it due to user config/upgrades
<seb128> didrocks, yes, new directories
<seb128> didrocks, /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/{ringtones,notifications}
<seb128> didrocks, lool: I've a system-settings mr coming to use the new directories then
<didrocks> ok, you changed it in system-settings as well
<seb128> ^
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> not sure what's the process, because if I NEW it, we still need the archive admin +1
<seb128> didrocks, that and changing default in gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<didrocks> sorry release team +1
<seb128> didrocks, infinity said he was ok with a new source earlier
<seb128> let him comment still though
<seb128> didrocks, I'm thinking changing gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas' default then and make it depends on ubuntu-touch-sounds
<lool> seb128: ok, so should go together with meta then
<seb128> lool, well, I was suggesting ^
<seb128> lool, e.g changing the default and make the default package depends on it
<seb128> that would lock the depends with the change
<didrocks> seb128: makes sense
<ScottK> infinity: I've uploaded jockey.  ^^^ Assuming you think that's OK, please accept and then respin Kubuntu once it and plasma-nm are in.  I don't know of any other Kubuntuish changes.
 * ScottK vanishes offline for awhile.
<infinity> didrocks: If you're okay with it from a NEW/AA perspective, I'm okay with it from a review POV, since it clearly doesn't affect desktop.
<didrocks> infinity: seb128: source NEWed
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<shadeslayer> infinity: the Kubuntu ISO is almost on the verge of being oversized and for some reason it has l10n for packages on that are not on the ISO ( kdevelop-l10n ), we're trying to get that fixed right now
<shadeslayer> infinity: just thought I'd let you know
<didrocks> yw
<infinity> shadeslayer: Sure.  You're welcome to fix seeds and respin to your heart's content, you have whole DAYS until release, after all. :)
<shadeslayer> infinity: please hold our respin for now
<shadeslayer> infinity: could you let in about-distro?
<infinity> shadeslayer: We're still cronned right now.  I should turn that off soon.
<shadeslayer> aha okay
<shadeslayer> infinity: I'd also like the release team's opinion on the 2 potential fixes we can do for the Kubuntu ISO
<infinity> shadeslayer: I'm all ears.
<shadeslayer> 1) language-pack-kde-en currently depends on kdevelop*l10n , a app that we don't ship on the CD
<shadeslayer> if we downgrade to recommends we can free up space
<infinity> shadeslayer: You install with recommends, downgrading won't remove it from the ISO.
<shadeslayer> suggests then
<infinity> shadeslayer: Also, the point of langpacks is to actually give language support for all your stuff.  That might not be the best solution.
<infinity> shadeslayer: You're not actually oversized right now, what's the concern?
<shadeslayer> 2) We have aptdaemon and python3-aptdaemon being pulled in due to ubuntu-drivers-common because the desktop-common seed has it
<shadeslayer> we don't actually use ubuntu-drivers-common ( we still have jockey )
<shadeslayer> infinity: I'd like to do a kdesudo upload with more translations that might push it over the edge
<infinity> We could just raise your size limit a bit.  It's artificial anyway, now that you're not CD sized.
<xnox> but jockey doesn't work
<infinity> (The drivers-common versus jockey thing is unfortunate)
<shadeslayer> ( kdesudo had empty pot's that I fixed on Saturday, but feedback on Sunday said it didn't work, but then testing again today says it works )
<xnox> and there is no UI for ubuntu-drivers-common, ubiquity execs it unconditionally
<xnox> ok.
<infinity> shadeslayer: Anyhow, I'd rather just raise the limit than try to hack things too hard here.
<infinity> shadeslayer: And drivers-common sounds like it's necessary for the installer, even if not for the installed system?  Unless the kde frontend does evil things.
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> I'm writing the replacement for jockey-kde next cycle
<shadeslayer> so it'll be gone for 14.04
<ScottK> xnox: just fixed jockey.
<xnox> ack.
<shadeslayer> infinity: <apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not have kubuntu council backing right now
<apachelogger> yo
<xnox> shadeslayer: would it be ubuntu-drivers-common compatible or some such? or something different?
<shadeslayer> xnox: ofcourse
<xnox> shadeslayer: ah, ok.
<shadeslayer> xnox: it'll use the u-d-c python api
<apachelogger> I do not think that bumping ISO limit without getting the kubuntu council to agree to that is a good idea
<infinity> apachelogger: Do we really need council backing to raise the limit by a few MB? :/
<infinity> apachelogger: I'm not sure neutering langpacks is a better plan.
<apachelogger> infinity: I am reasonable certain that getting rid of aptdaemon would make twiddling with langpacks unnecessary ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I still don't see what pulls in aptdaemon
<apachelogger> ubuntu-drivers-common recommends pkcompat.aptdaemon which depends aptdaemon
<shadeslayer> !info pkcompat.aptdaemon
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<shadeslayer> !info pkcompat.aptdaemon saucy
<ubot2> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution:
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: virtual package?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> look at germinate
<apachelogger> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.saucy/desktop-common
<apachelogger> python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat is the package name
<shadeslayer> aha that makes more sense now
<apachelogger> infinity: about-distro 1.0.0-0ubuntu2 (Waiting for approval) <- would be good if that got in for the final btw, otherwise there's terrible bugged information in the about-kubuntu dialog
 * ScottK can look.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> thank you
<ScottK> apachelogger and shadeslayer: Let's get kdesudo in and then see where we are size wise before we fiddle the language packs too much.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ack
<shadeslayer> kdesudo uploaded
<ScottK> infinity: Once kdesudo has landed, could we have a pre-emptive respin for kubuntu i386/amd64 so we can see where we are size wise?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<infinity> ScottK: Yeahp.
<ScottK> infinity: Thanks.
<infinity>    kdesudo | 3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu2 | saucy/universe | source, powerpc
<infinity>    kdesudo | 3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu2 | saucy-proposed/universe | amd64, armhf, i386
<infinity> Dear rmadison, wtf?
<lool> so there's a new source coming up, qtpowerd; I got this pre-looked at by didrocks and seb128
<lool> it was living in coreapps daily PPA pulled into touch image
<lool> (now that it's picked up as a dep by another app in archive, we had to move it out)
<cjwatson> infinity: might have opened its caches at slightly different times
<lool> infinity: Hey, there's an ubuntu-themes update staged in PPA that tedg just told me we want to replace some touch icons; this is the mp that went in: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/new_icons/+merge/189904
<lool> infinity: the lsdiff is all under ubuntu-mobile/ icons
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236750/ <- bzr diff -c 323 | lsdiff
<lool> infinity: would this be ok to upload?
<infinity> lool: Yep.
<lool> Thanks; just doing a test with it myself in case it screws up our image and then we cant upload to fix it  :-)
<infinity> lool: I believe the response to that would be something like "sucks to be you". :)
<infinity> lool: So, yes, test away.
<infinity> cjwatson: Admit it, you only fixed that build failure because of the package name.
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> as long as he doesnt fix libcaca right afterwards
<ScottK> infinity: I looks like kdesudo is there now.
<infinity> ScottK: I already started your builds, so I hope so. :P
<ScottK> Excellent.  Thanks.
<lool> cjwatson: hey
<lool> cjwatson: I think I need some help unblocking qtpowerd
<lool> cjwatson: it's a new source we're trying to push from cu2d, but I guess it's not in the allowed list
<lool> cjwatson: didrocks and seb128 had a look; seb128 said he'd NEW it
<infinity> lool: Probably needs adding to stacks/saucy/platform.cfg?
 * infinity handwaves a bit.
<infinity> This isn't intuitive at first glance.
<lool> infinity: it's in the sdk.cfg stack actually
<lool> dont ask
<infinity> Oh, as in it's already been added and I need a bzr pull?
<lool> infinity: (hud in unapproved fixes some crashers seen on touch, seeded in desktop)
<lool> infinity: Yes
<lool> infinity: I dont know what needs to happen to take it though
<infinity> Gah, that pulled... A lot.
<infinity> I hope that wasn't a very bad idea.
<infinity> Anyhow, you might be good to go now?
<stgraber> would appreciate it if someone could review my edubuntu-artwork upload.
<stgraber> someone unfortunately decided to change the name of the default wallpaper in Edubuntu without dealing with all the possible consequences... that upload adds the required symlink to make this work (didn't feel like reverting the previous change since that'd break anyone who already installed saucy)
<infinity> stgraber: I see no symlink in that diff...
<infinity> Oh, or is this a debian native package where you literally just put in a symlink and it's copying it.
<infinity> Which diff won't even notice.
<infinity> Indeed it is.
 * infinity goes to find a sandwich and drink before getting back to work.
<stgraber> infinity: thanks
<lool> infinity: ubuntu-themes above is the one we discussed earlier
<lool> infinity: bon appétit
<lool> infinity: AH already accepted, thanks
<maxb> ls
<maxb> oops, sorry
<maxb> Hi. I discovered today that anything using python-qscintilla2 in saucy segfaults on startup. However, a no-change rebuild of qscintilla2 seems to fix it. I'm filing a bug now, but should I be telling anyone specifically, given the proximity to release?
<ScottK> maxb: What are you using it with?
<infinity> maxb: Any explanation as to why a rebuild fixes it?
<ScottK> infinity: The likely explanation is sip4 madness.
<ScottK> Upstream supports letting you know when the API has changed, but on ABI you win some, you lose some.
<ScottK> Mostly win, but still some lose.
<infinity> Well, I'm all for said no-change rebuild then, if you want to.  You're the only people with it seeded.
<maxb> The app I most care about is tortoisehg
<ScottK> sip4 madness might also explain Bug #1221120
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1221120 in calibre (Ubuntu) "calibre crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Call()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221120
<ScottK> maxb: OK.  Let's do it then.
<maxb> However, whilst the no-change rebuild fixed the trivial test program I was using, I discovered moments from submitting the bug it doesn't fix tortoisehg
<ScottK> Oh?
<ScottK> What about rebuilding qscintilla2 and then rebuilding tortoisehg?
<ScottK> infinity: Actually we don't even care, it's only in the dvd seed and I don't think we build that anymore.
 * infinity fails to see how sip4 relates to either of these packages.
<maxb> tortoisehg is pure-python, so I don't think that will help. I guess I'll have to look for other libs to rebuild
<ScottK> infinity: qscintilla2 uses sip in it's build system and sometimes weird shit happens.
<ScottK> No idea though about toroisehg.
<infinity> Oh, I see.  Some awful swig-alike.
<infinity> Because swig wasn't bad enough.
<ScottK> For calibre though, I see bugs in Debian and Ubuntu both right after the current sip version landed.
<ScottK> I think it even claims to be inspired by swig.
<infinity> Not something you want to brag about.
<ScottK> So I plan to rebuild qscintilla2 and calibre.
 * infinity takes a break to watch some TV before diving back into installer hacking.
<infinity> ScottK: Feel free to self-accept no-change rebuilds, after you verify the queue's diff shows nothing but changelog.
<highvoltage> yeah that walking dead isn't going to watch itself
<ScottK> OK.  Will do.
<maxb> 'hgview' is a qscintilla2 rdepend which *is* fixed by the no-change rebuild
<ScottK> OK.
<maxb> I assume that tortoisehg must also depend on something else broken
<ScottK> I'll take care of rebuilding qscintilla2.
<ScottK> stgraber and highvoltage: ^^^ I just messed with a package you've got seeded by accident.  It's a no change rebuild and it should work better for it.  Sorry for not checking first.
<ScottK> maxb: ^^^ done.
<stgraber> ScottK: no problem, we weren't expecting the current image to be final, so more bugfixes is fine by me
<maxb> Thanks
<stgraber> infinity: do you have a rough ETA for the next mass rebuild?
<stgraber> just want to know whether I should wait for that or kick a rebuild of Edubuntu now to confirm the edubuntu-artwork change didn't mess up anything and that it works properly on upgrades too
<maxb> Someone on the internet asserts that python-qt4 also needs a rebuild because of a sip4 update - https://bitbucket.org/tortoisehg/thg/issue/3405/segmentation-fault-with-ubuntu-gnome-1310 - I'm rebuilding it locally to verify
<ScottK> maxb: Our python-qt4 was build after the last major sip4 update.
<ScottK> maxb: That reference is to Debian where that may not have been true.
<ScottK> Also he points to the calibre bug.
<lool> I think I'll end up uploading qtpowerd by hand, waiting for cu2d to settle after its every-4h-rebuild is too long
<infinity> lool: ^-- What's this one all about?
<lool> oh wow that's seeded
<lool> infinity: this one adds support for mapping URLs to click apps
<infinity> seeded-in-ubuntu(1) is your friend.
<lool> infinity: instead of just regular apps
<stgraber> yeah, the library is part of the desktop images
<lool> infinity: Yeah, seeing that
<lool> but the service only runs on touch
<infinity> Yeah, but "changes only apply to touch" won't cut it soon.
<infinity> Cause any changed source means respins for resulting binaries.
<lool> infinity: Yeah
<lool> infinity: So I actually didn't foresee this one as being in the desktop image
<lool> and it doesn't run there
<lool> or I would have given a headsup on it
<infinity> S'ok, we have installer spins coming soon anyway, I'll review it.
<lool> infinity: so the changes are safe for desktop
<stgraber> lool: we don't want any media to be out of date wrt the release pocket so even if the binaries are supposedly identical, that doesn't matter and still means a respin for us
<stgraber> but yeah, since we're going to respin the world anyway, not a big deal at this point
<lool> stgraber: Oh yes, I know the rule, I tought this one was so special to touch that it was obviously not seeded, but the lib got pulled by comon deps
<infinity> Starting Very Soon(tm), though, I'll start rejecting, not reviewing.
<lool> infinity: so FYI, for added fun, Mir ABI bump is coming, but tomorrow morning; in terms of seeds it's in supported, it doesn't seem to have anything in images
<stgraber> lool: what set of source packages is that?
<lool> ah liburl-dispatcher is pulled via the indicators, got it
<lool> stgraber: mir
<cjwatson> it must be more than just mir for an ABI bump
<stgraber> lool: if that's only mir and not any rdepends (which seems unlikely), then that's fine
<stgraber> but I believe some of the rdepends are seeded
<infinity> lool: A mir ABI bump means a new xorg, doesn't it?
<stgraber> mesa also comes to mind
<infinity> Oh, unless it's just mirclient.
<lool> stgraber: oh sorry, yes, we need to rebuild rdeps; didn't understand the question at first
<stgraber> lool: so that's a no go, I don't want a new mesa, xorg, ... uploaded tomorrow
<lool> usually this implies platform-api, unity-system-compositor, and another one, probalby unity0mir
<infinity> Err, wait.
<infinity> lool: Is this just libmirserver?
<lool> infinity: I /think/
<ScottK> infinity: Here's a fun one for you: currently kde4libs is uninstallable on arm64 due to katepart not being built.  Kate (source for katepart) isn't built because pykde4 isn't built yet.  Pykde4 (and it appears only pykde4 out of the KDE stack) was build-deping on boost 1.49 still (which isn't built yet on arm64), but it internally insists 1.52 is the minimum version, so I don't know how it ever built.  Mixing boost versions on KDE packages is
<ScottK> bad, so I think changing pykde4 to use 1.53 is overall more sane and should clear a large stack of arm64 uninstallables.
<ScottK> Test building now.
<cjwatson> ah, I'd been working throgh kde4libs's deps but hadn't reached that one yet.
<infinity> ScottK: Oh, see, I'm building boost1.49 right now for that reason. :P
<lool> Hmm can someone help me with a chroot problem on armhf: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5103085
<cjwatson> lool: yes
<lool> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4551428E52D62F45
<lool> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ftpmaster.internal_ubuntu_dists_saucy_universe_binary-armhf_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<stgraber> lool: so if it's only libmirserver it may be fine (as in, it looks like it's touch-only), if it also touches libmirclient, then it's a no-go (at least from me)
<infinity> lool: Just retry.
<lool> stgraber: last time it was mirserver only and I dont see why the changes would require client abi change, but will confirm
<infinity> lool: I concur with stgraber on this, a client ABI bump's just plain not happening at this point.
<infinity> lool: As for builds that fail with Hash Sum Mismatch, that just means you were unlucky enough to apt-get update and fetch Release and Packages straddling the point when the publisher switches dists trees.  A retry makes it happy.
<lool> sounds reasonnably conservative 2.5 days before release  :-)
<infinity> I should probably make that an auto-give-back condition.
<lool> cjwatson, infinity: Actually dont bother, another source upload is queued for this source
<lool> to PPA
<lool> infinity, stgraber: Just to confirm, it's libmirserver only
<infinity> lool: Alright.  We can let that slide, then.
<infinity> lool: I still reserve the right to laugh at them for breaking ABI every 3 days.
<ScottK> infinity: Assuming it builds with 1.53, I think we're overall better to update it.
<infinity> ScottK: Your call, your packageset.
<ScottK> OK.
 * infinity opts for a change of scenery from the really nice office network to the really not nice hotel network, because the hotel has a higher chance of alcohol and cozy pillows.
<ScottK> Dress code is probably more relaxed too.
<infinity> I dunno, it's just elmo and I here, I can probably get away with wearing whatever I want, so long as it's pink.
<ScottK> Yes, but at the office, you do have to be wearing something.
<infinity> Why?  I'm pink.
<doko> is elmo opposed to a more relaxed dress code?
<ScottK> infinity: pykde4 uploaded.
<infinity> Accepted for the Ghostbusters reference.
<infinity> Of course, boost1.49 also just built. :)
<infinity> But meh.
<rsalveti> can anyone approve ^? adding extra function call so we can better sync the texture id when playing videos with the mediaplayer-app
<cjwatson> Sure
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks again
<cjwatson> Damn, looks like I'm going to be pipped at the post for upload count this release by some busy little so-and-so called "Ubuntu daily release"
<lool> cjwatson: so for some reason cu2d is unhappy about pushing qtpowerd (new source); I've given up and have uploaded by hand, but maybe you know what's going on?
<cjwatson> I know very little about cu2d
<lool> cjwatson: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-sdk-saucy-3.0publish/29/console is the lp error I'm getting
<cjwatson> Not even totally sure where to find its logs
<lool> bzr: ERROR: Parent not accessible given base "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/qtpowerd/" and relative path "../../../+branch/qtpowerd/"
<lool> I wonder if it's because we moved it across teams earlier
<cjwatson> That sounds like it might be a stacking error
<infinity> cjwatson: I always seem to hover somewhere around #10, so being beat by a bot isn't hurting my feelings.  I like to pretend that it's a question of quality over quantity.
<cjwatson> Did it use to be https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/qtpowerd/trunk, or is that different?
<lool> yes, that's the old one
<lool> the new one is ~phablet-team instead
<cjwatson> Try "bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:qtpowerd"
<lool> I pushed the old one to new one, but it stacked on the old one
<lool> crazy secret runes
<lool> :-)
<lool> cjwatson: done, let me retry the publish
<cjwatson> You'd have needed to unset the development focus branch first I think
<cjwatson> Give it a minute
<cjwatson> OK, stacked-on has vanished from the UI, so yes, try again now
<cjwatson> Still not happy
<cjwatson> Do you know or can you guess what "bzr lp-propose" command it's running
<cjwatson> ?
<lool> hmm
<lool>     mergeinstance = subprocess.Popen(["bzr", "lp-propose-merge", parent_branch, "-m", PACKAGING_MERGE_COMMIT_MESSAGE.format(version, tip_rev, branch), "--approve"], stdin=subprocess.PIPE, env=env)
<cjwatson> Wonder if I can run bits of it by hand
<lool> probably
<lool> cjwatson: we could also try after the source package I manually uploaded is in the archive
<cjwatson> Wait a minute ...
<cjwatson> lool: dusting off my memory of bzr internals
 * lool steps back
<cjwatson> lool: you're in ~phablet-team, right?
<cjwatson> lool: There's almost certainly a better way to do this, but:
<cjwatson> sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> cd /~phablet-team/qtpowerd/trunk/.bzr/branch
<cjwatson> get branch.conf
<cjwatson> Ctrl-z
<cjwatson> sed -i '/^parent_location = /d' branch.conf
<cjwatson> fg
<cjwatson> put branch.conf
<cjwatson> lool: Actually, I found the better way :)
<cjwatson> lool: bzr config -d lp:qtpowerd --remove parent_location
<lool> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> lool: ok, so please run that bzr config command (and ignore my fumbling before it)
<lool> done
<lool> the branch.conf run was interesting though  :-)
<cjwatson> lool: now try again
<cjwatson> Yay, that's happier
<lool> passed!
<lool> cjwatson: so might end up with two uploads in unapproved
<lool> cjwatson: pick one  :-)
<lool> I've download the .dsc from PPA and uploaded by hand, so pretty similar except for the changes and some timestamps
<cjwatson> I should really be finishing my parted fix instead of reviewing stuff :)
<cjwatson> s/my/psusi's and my/
<lool> ok
<lool> stgraber: You cant possibly be celebrating Columbus day and eating chicken?  :-)  Mind picking one of the two qtpowerd's in New and reviewing it?
<skellat> s/Columbus Day/Thanksgiving Day/
<lool> ah Canadian Thanksgiving indeed
<doko> Shutdown day is missing on this list of bank holidays
<lool> erf
<stgraber> lool: I may take a look later but I'm busy with some !work activities at the moment
<lool> Hmm
<lool> that reduces the options
<stgraber> well, I'm sure we have some non-US, non-Canada archive admins :)
<lool> Laney: still around?
<Laney> I'm not an archive admin
<lool> ah right, RT
<Laney> but in case you wanted to just say hi
<Laney> hello ;-)
<lool> Laney: Hey!
<lool> doko: Hey there, would you mind NEWing qtpowerd?
<lool> slangasek: If you're passing by... ^
<seb128> lool, NEWed
<lool> seb128: ah thanks
<seb128> yw
<cjwatson> ^- fix for critical bug 1220165.  Very hard to read on its own due to being patch-of-patch and the original patch being a refactoring already; if you want to review the new logic I suggest unpacking the package and running "quilt push -a"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<cjwatson> Looks like that actually took the copy, fortunately
<seb128> cjwatson,
<seb128> ups
<seb128> cjwatson, if that was about qtpowerd, I accepted the sync first, then I was not sure what to do with the other in the queue
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Seems to have worked out anyway
<seb128> good
<seb128> the second one returned an error in the webui saying the files already existed (or something around those lines)
<lool> cjwatson: Gah
<lool> cjwatson: I've lost another qtpowerd upload; this time, it went out of cu2d successfully
<lool> cjwatson: but wasn't picked up by the 5mn cron
<lool> packagelist_rsync_sdk-saucy has it:
<lool> ubuntu-unity/daily-build        Release saucy   Proposed        saucy   qtpowerd        0.2+13.10.20131014.3-0ubuntu1   0
<cjwatson> lool: Sorry, I'm really EOD now, hopefully somebody else can look
<lool> Ok
<lool> I'll copy the binary packages manually and we'll fix this up tomorrow morning
<lool> ah desktop-core packageset
<lool> but not seeded-in-ubuntu
<lool> stgraber: Would you mind reviewing this one?
<lool> or infinity ^
<lool> thanks
<ScottK> infinity: There's a dependency loop that needs breaking in KDE.  kate is unbuildable because python-kde4 is uninstallable.  Python-kde4 is uninstallable because kde-runtime isn't built yet.  kde-runtime is waiting on libqapt-dev.  qapt (source for libqapt-dev) is waiting for kdelibs-dev to be installable, which needs katepart from kate (see the start of the circle).  Suggestions?
<infinity> ScottK: Can probably break that out of archive tomorrow.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> If you do a local build of kde-runtime with the qapt stuff removed, you can probably use that to get python-kde4 installable and break the chain.
<wgrant> ScottK: It's rather simpler than that, actually.
<ScottK> OK.  What's your approach?
<wgrant> ScottK: Isn't kdelibs5-dev only uninstallable because it hasn't migrated?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<wgrant> kde4libs as a whole is stuck in -proposed because kdelibs5-plugins needs kate and katepart
<wgrant> qapt is in release
<ScottK> We build against -proposed, so it's uninstallable even with -proposed.
<wgrant> No, sadly not
<wgrant> arm64 violates that rule
<ScottK> Oh.
<wgrant> Due to some Launchpad oddities, builds ended up in release
<wgrant> So we can end up with deadlocks like this
<wgrant> (though this is only the third, fortunately)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<wgrant> There's no loop here; cjwatson/infinity just need to put kde4libs in the bootstrap archive or force its migration
<wgrant> And it should work
<infinity> Oh, that's all?  I can do that right now.
<ScottK> It still won't be installable until kate builds.
<wgrant> It also needs debconf-kde, but that's in release and also buildable once kdelibs5-dev is available
<infinity> kde5libs-dev is there now.
 * ScottK doesn't see it, but OK.  I'm all for throwing it in there and seeing if it sticks.
<wgrant> kdelibs5-dev doesn't need katepart at all AFAICT
<wgrant> Only kdelibs5-plugins does
<wgrant> infinity: Did you put all of kde4libs in?
<infinity> wgrant: I did.  Unless there are bits in universe.  Sec.
<wgrant> Great
<infinity> There.
<ScottK> Ah.  The katepart depends in unversioned, so that should actually work.
<wgrant> We'll know in a few seconds...
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-15
<wgrant> ScottK: Also, libqt4-script is seriously broken on arm64; that's why I ripped grantlee out of kde4libs on arm64.
<wgrant> Anything using QScriptEngine will segfault due to a buggy port
<ScottK> Fun.
<wgrant> I don't think that will affect much, though, right?
<wgrant> Reading state information...
<wgrant> E: Unable to locate package libdebconf-kde-dev
<wgrant> apt-get failed.
<wgrant> Reading state information...
<wgrant> E: Unable to locate package libdebconf-kde-dev
<wgrant> Looks good
<wgrant> Reading state information...
<wgrant> E: Unable to locate package libdebconf-kde-dev
<wgrant> i think my middle mouse button didn't like that tea
<StevenK> wgrant: You spilt tea on your mouse?
<infinity> My mouse doesn't often drink tea.
<wgrant> Actually no, unrelated, compiz had just gone insane
<wgrant> I think
<StevenK> Not a long trip for compiz
<ScottK> No new feature work is being done in Qt4, so I guess people who care about arm64 need to focus on Qt5.  How's it doing?
<wgrant> Mostly blocked on the lack of V8, I think
<wgrant> We would have had qttools5 if someone had fixed the symbol file early enough
<ScottK> Right.  Like almost everything.
<wgrant> OK, debconf-kde building in release with kdelibs5-dev
<wgrant> Looks like it will work
<ScottK> pyqt5 only builds on 3 archs in Debian due to V8, webkit, or in the case of armel the buildd's exploading at link time.
<wgrant> And then update_output will look a lot less sad.
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks wgrant.
<wgrant> I might end up digging into the libqt4-script issue again at some point, but it's in JavaScriptCore so it's very much ew.
<wgrant> I'm a bit disappointed with KDE's lack of dep cycles.
<wgrant> It mostly just works :(
<wgrant> Bah, didn't notice it was in desktop-core. But not on any images, FTBFS fix for getting KDE built.
<stgraber> accepted
<wgrant> Thanks
<wgrant> infinity, ScottK: Ah, there is a cycle there involving katepart, but higher up than expected: kate b> python-kde4 -> kde-runtime -> kdelibs5-plugins -> katepart.
 * wgrant builds a stage0 kate without python
<slangasek> cjwatson: when you have a moment, bug #1197766 could probably do with an explicit SRU test case
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1197766 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Precise) "Different partition layout after recovery with keep home partition" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197766
<wgrant> But kate is hopeless anyway, as it turns out, because kdepim-runtime needs libkolab, which FTBFS on all archs as it explicitly requires boost1.49
<elfy> morning - can anyone tell me when respins with the fix for bug 1220165 will be available
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<kanor> hi
<kanor> i am a member of french loco
<kanor> i have a problem with ubuntu-defaults-image
<kanor> to generate a iso with EFI
<kanor> idea, to have same behavior that official iso
<xnox> kanor: best to discuss this in #ubuntu-installer. I don't think there is an easy way to customize/respin the image with uefi/secure boot on it. As far as I recall ubuntu-defaults-image doesn't have that feature that.
<pitti> xnox: right, it's more or less using live-build
<pitti> xnox: back when I wrote that, at least some Ubuntu images were done the same way
<pitti> but I didn't keep up with the EFI/secure-boot changes there
<xnox> pitti: yeap. hence e.g. ubuntu chinese images didn't get EFI/secure-boot with 12.04.2 release. But e.g. Ubuntu Kylin does have EFI/secure-boot
<pitti> xnox: so these aren't built with u-d-i? or they are, and there's some extra special sauce poured onto them afterwards?
<pitti> (or extra hooks?)
<cjwatson> They aren't built with u-d-i
<xnox> pitti: ubuntu kylin is just a normal flavour.
 * apw wonders if we are expecting a respin for the parted issue, or should i test the current images
<kanor> the procedure to generate official iso, is public ?
<xnox> kanor: yeah.
<xnox> kanor: lp:ubuntu-cdimage and lp:livecd-rootfs
<kanor> oki thank
<pitti> apw: folks were asking about that this morning already, indeed
<cjwatson> elfy,apw: I expect infinity will be respinning when he gets in
<ScottK> apw: Testing in the mean time wouldn't hurt.
<apw> ScottK, heh, i only have so much energy for it, and knowing there is a new image coming ...
<wgrant> ScottK: libkolab (build-dep of kdepim-runtime) FTBFS on all archs because it explicitly build-deps on boost1.49, despite the packages on either side of it using 1.53. That's blocking arm64 installability of basically all of KDE; how would you feel about changing it to use the default version instead?
<wgrant> Two symbols of a Private class disappear, but AFAICT it's only linked by akonadi_kolabproxy_resource in kdepim-runtime, and it doesn't use them.
<wgrant> So it seems safe.
<infinity> cjwatson: Respin for parted fix will be happening indeed.  I'll be in to the office by 11 or so and make the world twirl.
<infinity> wgrant: If you're sure it won't break anything, do it.
<infinity> wgrant: (ScottK delegated kubuntu decision making to me while he's out)
<infinity> (Also, letting that xorg CVE fix in while I wander in)
<wgrant> infinity: I also have a cln which builds on arm64 to unblock kde-workspace (just needed some CPU definitions), but that's a 90 minute build on armhf, though that was on a panda.
<infinity> wgrant: 90m on a Panda is negligible on Highbank.
<infinity> wgrant: I'll spin kubuntu last in the respin pipe to give it time. :P
<infinity> And edubuntu, apparently.
<wgrant> edubuntu dvd
<wgrant> Is that still a thing?
<infinity> That's the only edubuntu.
<wgrant> Bah
<infinity> But yeah, it's respin city after I shower and come in anyway, so if it's low impact, just do it.
<wgrant> Yeah, both uploaded
<infinity> highvoltage / stgraber: Any opinions about that xpra upload in the queue?
<highvoltage> infinity: what's that about?
<pkern> cjwatson: So in my naive view liblockfile in precise-proposed is an advantage over the non-patched package. adam_g did not reply in the channel last time you pinged him after we talked. I verified the other bug (bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011477) on precise the other day. But I won't go and verify on quantal.
<infinity> highvoltage: It's a merge with Debian, looks like.  But it's on your image.
<highvoltage> infinity: seems benign enough
<infinity> Alright, respins in progress once that xorg-server publishes.
<apachelogger> infinity: please hold out respin, we got a kubuntu fix for muon that needs inclusion
<infinity> apachelogger: Sure, you were at the end of the respin list anyway, due to a couple of other things.
<pitti> hm, *confused*: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/ ought to be from today (15-Oct-2013), but only amd64+mac updated
<pitti> amd64 and i386 seem to be from yesterday, and rsync complains about "no regular file" (presumably they are symlinks?)
<cjwatson> correct
<cjwatson> amd64/i386 are gated on autotesting, amd64+mac isn't
<pitti> ah, I see
<cjwatson> (it should probably be slaved to amd64 for this purpose, but I haven't had time to do that)
<pitti> cjwatson: thanks
<apw> ahh the 'build have been updated' is kinda a fib
<cjwatson> pitti: See .../pending/ rather than current if you actually want most-recent-build
<pitti> cjwatson: nah, I'm fine with leaving the test machines do their job first :)
<pitti> I can rsync later
<cjwatson> pitti: you also want rsync -L for cdimage in general
<cjwatson> At least if you're grabbing individual images
<Mirv> mir, unity-system-compositor, platform-api, unity-mir - updated mir that gives a good performance boost to Unity8 on device. all autopilot suites run with no regressions to image #97. also smoke tested (running right here) on desktop.
<didrocks> cjwatson: infinity: as Mirv told: here are the mir changes that were apparently already discussed with you (with the ABI break) ^
 * didrocks just waits for unity-mir now
<didrocks> here we go :)
<xnox> (not sure if infinity mentioned in the scrollback but): https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/wubi/saucy-fixup/+merge/191147 wubi's bump to saucy URLs was incomplete, fallback URLs were not bumped and preseed settings. I've now bumped them and retested in windows 7 VM and it works correctly (downloads image from cdimage et, al)
<Mirv> don't forget about mir itself and platform-api ^
<cjwatson> mir> least useful changelog ever
<infinity> Useless changelogs from the autolander?  Say it ain't so.
<cjwatson> +    //MirNativeBuffer is type-compatible with the MirNativeBuffer
<infinity> cjwatson: I don't think you should question the only guy who contributes more to Ubuntu than you do.  Just sayin'.
<Mirv> yeah their new method does not work well with cu2d - this is the actual "should have been" changelog https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/+merge/191055
<cjwatson> I sure hope MirNativeBuffer is type-compatible with the MirNativeBuffer
<infinity> cjwatson: The first rule of tautology club...
<Laney> Mirv: That changelog could have been put into debian/changelog ...
<cjwatson> I'll accept it because we don't have time to go around much, but people need to stop regarding debian/changelog as a thing they don't have to (cause the autolander to) get right
<cjwatson> It's valuable documentation for your fellow developers
<apachelogger> infinity, ScottK:   Uploading muon_2.0.65+git20131008-0ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> I'll have to leave now
 * infinity overrides the new libmirserver to main.
<cjwatson> infinity: oops, thanks
<Mirv> Laney: the Mir team apparently manually edited debian/changelog, therefore preventing cu2d from adding that actual changelog
<cjwatson> FWIW this also means that the bugs will need to be closed manually
<didrocks> infinity: cjwatson: well, the changed the changelog manually and didn't follow the FAQ (so it override sthe commit)
<didrocks> they*
<Laney> Mirv: Yes, I'm saying that instead of the useless message they put there, they could have put the useful one that went into the merge proposal.
<didrocks> everything is explained in the FAQ, and kept being repeated…
<Laney> The message doesn't appear to have gotten through to the people approving the merges
<Laney> s/the people/some of the people/
<didrocks> Laney: well, want IRC logs? :)
<Laney> I believe that you've explained it :P
<didrocks> then, I find quite ackward that cu2d is blamed for cases that both people here and I discussed some monthes ago (about changelog generation and when/when not listing commits :p)
<infinity> didrocks: I don't blame cu2d, per se, but the entire process, which is mostly down to people.
<infinity> didrocks: It's hard to argue that the changelogs would be better if people weren't confused by how to make them not crap.  Unless, of course, the people refuse to write good changelogs at all, but that didn't seem to be the case here, they just failed to DTRT to get the good changelog into debian/changelog.
<cjwatson> One of the problems here is that there is (AIUI) an automatic documentation generator whose output people don't really get the opportunity (or at least aren't encouraged) to review before upload.
<didrocks> basically, they are 2 cases: either you touch debian/changelog and so, cu2d ignore the commit because "it was filed manually", either debian/changelog was untouched and the commit message is taken
<didrocks> cjwatson: infinity: I'm afraid that the issue is more "upstream don't care about debian/changelog", it's something we should work on, I agree
<cjwatson> didrocks: Note I wasn't actually blaming cu2d, although I do have a well-documented distaste for generated changelogs
<infinity> didrocks: Also, can we get rid of:
<infinity>   [ Ubuntu daily release ]
<infinity>   * Automatic snapshot from revision 3554
<didrocks> infinity: how would we know which rev was used as based then?
<Laney> I'll write a comment on the MP. You never know, it might help. :-)
<infinity> didrocks: We could alter the version spec again, and make you lose your mind. :)
<didrocks> infinity: you wanted shorter versions, not longer, remember? :p
<infinity> Yeah, I guess it just drives me nuts when the above two lines are pretty much the entire changelog, and they're completely meaningless.
<infinity> "This is an automated upload", no really?
<infinity> didrocks: Aaaanyhow, totally the wrong time in the cycle to be bitching about such things or suggesting changes.
<didrocks> happy to change the semantic (but for people not being familiar with the process, not sure they know it's automated)
<infinity> didrocks: For people unfamiliar with the process, I don't think they should care that it's automated.
<cjwatson> I think it would be helpful not to take every criticism of a particular output of cu2d as a fundamental criticism of cu2d, though
<didrocks> possibly, but sarcasm on the Internet… ;)
<apw> cjwatson, this pending/ image seems to fix the parted issue on my test rig
<infinity> apachelogger: \o/
<infinity> apw: \o/
<infinity> apachelogger: Ignore that.
<cjwatson> apw: good
<apw> cjwatson, we need that combination, side by side overwritten by single install, as a test
<cjwatson> Possibly, though only automated; this is the first time I'm aware of that it's been a problem, so let's not turn it into another thing for human testers to spend ages on since it takes a while to set up
<apachelogger> infinity: awww, no cheering for me :P
<apw> cjwatson, it occurs to me, that an install with 'separate home' with an install over the top ought to trip it too
<cjwatson> Yep, probably, depending on the position of the swap partition
<cjwatson> Would no doubt trigger related-but-different bugs in slightly different ways
<apw> infinity, just saw that 'super+space is the new ...' thing on first boot of a VM install
<cjwatson> infinity: Could you unblock lighttpd, please?
<cjwatson> (arm64)
<infinity> cjwatson: Feel free to unblock unseeded fixes, I don't think that needs an extra layer of review from someone !uploader.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> mozjs will probably need manual review due to being in the mozilla packageset
<infinity> cjwatson: I'd have been tempted to add ppc64el by hand to that symbols file to avoid having to do it all over again.
<cjwatson> Yeah, but I didn't have an actual build to check that against
<cjwatson> And there were a couple of not-completely-obvious changes in there
<infinity> -e 's/kfreebsd-amd64 s390x/kfreebsd-amd64 ppc64el s390x/' -e 's/!kfreebsd-amd64 !s390x/!kfreebsd-amd64 !ppc64el !s390x/'
<cjwatson> Two symbols that were inlined/missing)
<cjwatson> So I'd rather do it with reference to a build
<infinity> Fair enough.
<cjwatson> Not that I would object if the maintainer (hi chrisccoulson!) decided to do it anyway in advance. :-)
<stgraber> infinity: looking now
<infinity> stgraber: I think you're a bit late. :)
<stgraber> ok :)
<stgraber> oh I see highvoltage's ack in the backlog now
<rbasak> infinity: thanks for landing the dpkg SRU
<zul> can horizon rc2 get approved please its got a rather nasty regresison
<cjwatson> hope it's rc1 with the nasty regression :-)
<cjwatson> reviewing
<zul> cjwatson:  fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/horizon/+bug/1237989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237989 in OpenStack Security Advisory "user can update his password without knowing the old password" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> yikes, yeah, had just found that
<cjwatson> accepted and will unblock
<zul> cool thanks
<Laney> Oh, we're in block-all source?
<Laney> Missed that ...
<cjwatson> yeah
<Laney> is the auto-accept script still on?
<cjwatson> believe so
<stgraber> update_excuses.html is a bit of a pain to parse with all those arm64 packages :)
<cjwatson> they'll clear soon, I believe
<cjwatson> but grep for 'by freeze' or similar
<stgraber> so obvious candidates for unblocking are keystone, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, subversion and ubuntu-touch-meta
<cjwatson> I already unblocked subversion I think
<cjwatson> oh, no, infinity did
<stgraber> I guess we need lool or didrocks to ack/nack apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and ubuntu-touch-meta (that one has an unblock but for the wrong version)
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, we'Re waiting for another package
<ogra_> to then do another seed change
<doko> any chance for libopenraw?
<didrocks> lool: did you discuss apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<stgraber> doko: looking
<jdstrand> apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is in the landing plan
<jdstrand> landing #236
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, not sure if you discussed it with lool, (he didn't tell me), I'm happy to unblock it
<jdstrand> didrocks: I did. he is the one who added it to the plan
<didrocks> ok, hinting now
<stgraber> doko: accepted. Not exactly sure why it's in all those package sets when seeded-in-ubuntu says it's unseeded, anyway, accepted
<cjwatson> Yeah, I couldn't make that out either
<jdstrand> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: yw ;)
<cjwatson> stgraber: oh, it's in the build-depends stack for those flavours
<cjwatson> I don't think seeded-in-ubuntu cares about that
<cjwatson> (it arguably ought to)
<stgraber> cjwatson: ah, interesting, so it's a build-dep that doesn't result in a runtime dep? Probably not an issue anyway since it won't actually affect any media.
<cjwatson> think so
<cjwatson> didn't look too hard :)
<cjwatson> it's a build-dep of (at least) tumbler, if you care
<cjwatson> feel free not to :)
 * stgraber quickly goes through the ~ubuntu-archive bugs to see what needs doing or postponing
<infinity> We still have one outstanding MIR that makes maas uninstallable. :/
<slangasek> infinity: so we are likely to have an upload of systemd for bug #1234743 sometime today.  I'm assuming you don't want to respin the world for an updated udev, and we should push this to -updates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234743 in systemd (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<infinity> slangasek: We're in 'block-all source' mode right now anyway.  So, push it to proposed, don't unblock it, and if we respin for $reasons, I'll unblock and pull it in.  If not, you can do SRU paperwork.  Deal?
<slangasek> infinity: we want it into the phone images on release day due to its impact on maguro, so I think we would proceed with the SRU anyway
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, second attempt on location-service ^ (I also changed the Breaks/Replaces order as I prefer to have that after Depends)
<slangasek> infinity: unless you think we should fudge the SRU process and just push it to -updates in lieu
<xnox> ogra_: ^ you'll do the SRU paperwork =)
<infinity> slangasek: Given history, I have a hard time believing we won't have a respin before release.  But a man can dream.
<xnox> ... of electronic sheep =)
<slangasek> infinity: we might have respins of some things, but hopefully not respinning the world? :)
 * xnox goes to find ubiquity/partman bug to fix
<infinity> slangasek: The most critical RC bugs at this point tend to respin the world anyway. :P
<infinity> slangasek: (installer, etc)
<ogra_> xnox, OOOOH !
 * ogra_ hugs xnox 
<infinity> slangasek: Anyhow, long story short, get it fixed, upload, we can argue about where it goes after it's all built in proposed. :P
<infinity> slangasek: My bet is on it making to the release pocket, but we can sort out a backup plan if I'm wrong.
<slangasek> infinity: yes, I wanted to give you a heads-up that it was coming in case you wanted to delay any currently-pending respins
<infinity> slangasek: Current set o' spins just happened (module KDE, which is waiting on us unsnagging or forcing pykde4)
<slangasek> ack
<cjwatson> if somebody wants to binary-NEW libaria, that's the last in saucy_outdate_all
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm on it.
<cjwatson> though I guess there are a few more builds to arrive
<infinity> *nod*
<infinity> Was waiting on all 5.
<infinity> But I can quickly review the two debs here for sanity.
<infinity> Err, the two uploads of MANY debs.
<lool> didrocks: *I didn't explcitely ping you on apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu since we discussed on #ubuntu-ci-eng)
<lool> s/\*/(
<didrocks> lool: that's fine, I was just wanted to know if it was handled and agreed (I've hinted in)
<ScottK> infinity: Do I need to find someone to help with getting pykde4 through?
<wgrant> ScottK: That's just migrated
<ScottK> Cool.
<wgrant> ScottK: bootstrapping kdepim-runtime and kate took a bit longer than expected due to builder unreliability.
<wgrant> But 126 bits of KDE just migrated
<ScottK> Just checking in for a moment. Nice.
<wgrant>  /win 58
<cjwatson> didrocks: sorry, missed that, looking now
<cjwatson> ok, dropping M-A entirely probably isn't ideal, but it's better than it being wrong :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I did want to test is properly, but prefer doing this way for now
<cjwatson> accepted
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ rmadison location-service
<ogra_> location-service | 0.0.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 |         saucy | source
<ogra_> location-service | 0.0.2+13.10.20131015.2-0ubuntu1 | saucy-proposed | source
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ rmadison location-service
<ogra_> location-service | 0.0.2+13.10.20131015.2-0ubuntu1 |         saucy | source
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$
 * ogra_ scratches head
<ogra_> where are the binaries ?
<ogra_> didrocks, did you only copy the source ?
<Laney> ogra_: you want -S
<cjwatson> rmadison -S
<Laney> jinx
<ogra_> oops
<didrocks> ogra_: it's a ubuntu-location-service-bin ;)
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, my fault
<didrocks> no worry!
<didrocks> ogra_: it seems to all be ready!
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah
<ogra_> funny that all but the -bin package are in main though
<ogra_> i wonder how they got there
<cjwatson> they're build-deps of bits of desktop
<ogra_> wow
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.saucy/rdepends/location-service/libubuntu-location-service0
<ogra_> so we use location service on dekstop but not on the phone ... fun
<cjwatson> -dev and -doc will be extra-include, -bin probably isn't pulled in by anything, such is life
<ogra_> yeah, i dont really care for S
<cjwatson> we don't use it on the desktop as such - as I say it's a Build-Depends
<cjwatson> of gst-plugins-bad1.0 which IIRC you use on the phone ...
<ogra_> just found it curious that the only valuable package is in universe
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> it's actually gst-plugins-bad1.0 B-D: libplatform-api1-dev D: libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1 D: libubuntu-location-service0
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> that makes some sense
<Laney> bad is in universe
<ogra_> platform=api is in main iirc
<ogra_> *platform-api
<cjwatson> sorry, yeah, it's actually from libubuntu-platform-api1-dev
<cjwatson> which is because other binaries from platform-api are in main
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> I'm actually failing to find a root cause of any of this being in main, so I hope none of you really care :)
<cjwatson> I'm sure it must exist somewhere
<ogra_> well, the sdk team might care that their stuff is in main ... but apparently thats the case so we're all fine :)
<cjwatson> It probably doesn't show up in the rdepends tree there because that's generated on i386
<cjwatson> hdf5 (above) isn't actually on Kubuntu images AFAICS, just in their build-dep tree
<cjwatson> So should be able to go in
<cjwatson> Oh, update_output is really short due to block-all source
<cjwatson> I almost fainted and thought we'd accidentally let in a bunch of broken stuff
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.
<Laney> did proposed get cleared out?
<infinity> Laney: No, that won't happen until post-release, when we can copy most of it to t-proposed.
<infinity> Copy-then-delete.
<Laney> oh OK, was wondering why the shortness
<Laney> Surely not fixing stuff :P
<cjwatson> due to block-all source, as I said
<Laney> Oh wait
<cjwatson> since that filters at the excuses stage
<Laney> that stops it from going there
<Laney> I get what you mean now
<infinity> \o/
<ogra_> congrats
<apw> infinity, is that ... like a core image for arm64 ... like complete ?
<infinity> apw: Yep.
<apw> infinity, ^5
<infinity> apw: If we had a kernel and bootloader, I could actually build server too.
<infinity> And desktop, I think.
<infinity> apw: So, bootloader's a harder question we need to solve, but we should make a generic kernel go this/next week for t-series opening.
<ogra_> tsk ... server ... desktop ...
<ogra_> touch is what you want ... (and some arm64 phones)
<infinity> ogra_: Touch is harder, because of the lack of V8.
<infinity> ogra_: basically, same reason we can't have touch on powerpc.
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i'm sure we'll soon see arm64 phones
<infinity> You mean, other than the iPhone5s?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> others will quickly follow suit
<infinity> Yeah, the phone race is a numbers game, I'm sure Android vendors will squirt some out ASAP.
<ogra_> HTC already has its first fingerprint reader equipped phone out ...
<ogra_> just a matter of time
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- required for that core build that just happened.
<infinity> (What, me?  Cowboy?  Nevar)
<stgraber> infinity: is tty actually guaranteed to be guid 5?
<stgraber> *gid
<infinity> stgraber: It is on any distro that isn't full of fail.
<infinity> stgraber: And where it's not, you can't run chroots that mix and match distro anyway, because devpts is a shared mount.
<infinity> stgraber: ie: if you mount in a chroot with gid=6, you get that in the base system too.
<stgraber> infinity: except that devpts support instances which you should be using in a chroot ;)
<stgraber> (CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES=y + -o newinstance will give you a clean devpts)
<infinity> stgraber: How clean?
<stgraber> anyway, accepted
<stgraber> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241781/
<infinity> stgraber: Ahh, yes.  Tested here, newinstance works.  But how long has that been in the kernel?
<infinity> 2.6.29 ... No idea how long we've carried it in our configs.
<infinity> Also, not to be trusted to be there on random !Ubuntu machines, I'd guess.
<infinity> stgraber: But thanks for the education.  I'll add this to my arsenal while I try to figure out how to sort all the corner cases of not shooting ourselves in the foot when I remove pt_chown. :/
<stgraber> any distro that vaguely cares about containers will have it at least
<infinity> So, nobody who runs systemd? :P
<infinity> Was it lxc or libvirt where I saw the gid=5 thing?  I didn't see newinstance there.
<stgraber> lxc uses newinstance for sure. Also the fedora kernels actually work fine with LXC, it's just their userspace that doesn't (as is proven by the fact I use a fedora kernel on my wandboard and use that machine as an armhf LXC host) ;)
<infinity> Oh, no, it has both.
<infinity> stgraber: lxc uses newinstance *and* gid=5.
<infinity> Which is good, cause without gid=5, it'll explode soon.
<infinity> lxc also pointlessly sets ptxmode, but whatever.
<stgraber> ah?
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ grep devpts data/code/lxc/lxc/src/lxc/conf.c -A1
<stgraber> 	if (mount("devpts", "/dev/pts", "devpts", MS_MGC_VAL,
<stgraber> 		  "newinstance,ptmxmode=0666")) {
<infinity> ptmxmode, even.
<infinity> stgraber: Erm, you're missing a patch there...
<infinity> I thought that had been applied when I went grepping.  Maybe not.
<infinity> stgraber: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=720122
<ubot2> Debian bug 720122 in lxc "lxc: Improper pty permissions - missing mode=0620,gid=5" [Important,Fixed]
<stgraber> ignore all Debian lxc bugs, we're not using the same packaging and don't do any non-upstream patching in Ubuntu ;)
<stgraber> though I do see gid=5 in /proc/mounts, trying to figure out where that's coming from
<stgraber> oh, the kernel apparently ;)
<infinity> stgraber: It'll come from the last thing that mounted (or remounted) that instance.
<infinity> stgraber: And no, not the kernel.
<infinity> I wish.
<stgraber> yeah, that seemed weird, apparently it was just my eyes or brain (or both) malfunctioning for a minute
<infinity> stgraber: So, if we're not carrying that patch, we really should be.
<infinity> stgraber: And SRUed back, too.
<infinity> I'm going to try to belt-and-bracers this and make util-linux (and maybe the kernel driver too) all assume that "defaults" == "gid=5,mode=620", but that's no excuse for mount calls getting it wrong.
<stgraber> infinity: hmm, I really don't like the idea of hardcoding a gid in LXC... though looking around the dozen or so distro we support seem to be consistent on tty=5
<stgraber> infinity: so you're basically telling me I need to get that change upstream, cherry-pick it into Ubuntu and then respin Edubuntu for it (since we apparently already have the new eglibc in saucy...)
<infinity> stgraber: No, I backed it out in saucy pending sorting out fixing all the gotchas.
<infinity> stgraber: However, Fedora's glibc lacks pt_chown already.
<infinity> stgraber: We do want to push this as a security update eventually, though, which will mean also pushing updates to a bunch of packages that might break.  It'll be fun(tm).
<stgraber> infinity: ok, I'll send the patch to the lxc mailing list now so should be merged soonish (assuming none of the distro maintainers tell us that their distro use a different gid, in which case we'd have to make a much bigger patch and template changes...)
<infinity> stgraber: In a quick bit of research, the only people I could find who were divergent were LFS, and they switched to gid=5 a while back to stop being gratuitously different.
<stgraber> ok, sent for review to lxc-devel.
<infinity> stgraber: There's precedent in that libvirt already appears to do it this way.
<stgraber> please remember LXC when doing the massive set of uploads to -security. LXC is only in main since saucy so won't show up in the security team reports but we have a ton of users from precise all the way up to saucy, so we'll want all of those to get an SRU.
<stgraber> infinity: libvirt uses %d with a per-distro value
<infinity> src/lxc/lxc_controller.c:    if (virAsprintf(&opts, "newinstance,ptmxmode=0666,mode=0620,gid=5%s",
<stgraber> I thought they changed that to %d but maybe I was looking at some other libvirt-related patches
<infinity> systemd supports compile-time changing of TTY, but defaults to 5, I believe.
<infinity> Basically, if any distros aren't tty=5, they'll all switch soon. :P
<zul> can someone unblock keystone rc2 please?
<stgraber> infinity: hmm, so we're bumping d-i for new omap4 kernels instead of just killing those?
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah.
<infinity> zul: Already done.
<zul> infinity:  cool thanks
<infinity> stgraber: I'll kill them with fire in T in a week.
<stgraber> k
<infinity> stgraber: But in S, I will be removing the forked X stuff, we're just keeping the kernel so d-i and the server image still work while I didn't have the time to fix and validate all the d-i bits with generic.
<infinity> (And the Q kernel will be supported for 6 months into the S series, so it's "mostly supported". :P)
<stgraber> 6 months out of 9 isn't too bad for anyone who actually wants to use that stuff ;)
<infinity> Yeah.
<stgraber> oops, looks like I missed 2 packages when I demoted some ceph stuff earlier... fixing that now
<infinity> I'll unblock d-i and spin new matching server/alternate builds later tonight.
<infinity> stgraber: I already fixed it.
<infinity> stgraber: Don't double-override, bad things happen.
<stgraber> k
<stgraber> I think my ctrl-c may have been late for ceph-fs-common-dbg, we'll see if it vanishes or not...
<infinity> Erm, ceph-common-dbg didn't need fixing, though...
<infinity> It was only ceph-fs-common ceph-mds...
<stgraber> nah, ceph-fs-common-dbg and ceph-mds-dbg want to go to universe to match their non-dbg equivalents
<infinity> No, other way.
<infinity> The debugs are being rescued by germinate.
<infinity> And then pulling in the others.
<infinity> You'd need some excludes in the seed to work around that, if you really want them in universe.
<stgraber> we really want ceph-fs-common and ceph-mds in universe
<infinity> Why?
<stgraber> as those were specifically excluded from the MIR
<infinity> Oh.  Lovely.
<infinity> So, that needs seed magic.
<stgraber> so I demoted those two earlier but didn't think of the -dbg
<infinity> supported: * Extra-Exclude: ceph-test-dbg
<stgraber> seems like we need to demote the two -dbg too and tweak the seeds to avoid having them show-up again
<infinity> ^-- That needs the others.
<stgraber> yep, I'll take care of that
<stgraber> and wait for the publisher to run before re-overriding everything where they belong (so we don't double-override...)
<infinity> As a general rule, you shouldn't change-override in the opposite direction from what component-mismatches is telling you, until you fix why it's telling you the wrong thing.
<stgraber> exclude rule changed to include the two others, so just need to wait for the publisher, then override then we should be good
<infinity> Yeah, wait for c-m to settle down and tell you what you want to hear.
<infinity> And then demote those bits.
<stgraber> infinity: are you doing anything about those nvidia-* entries in c-m?
<infinity> Yes, I'll sort all that tonight.
<stgraber> ok
 * stgraber looks at doing $something with all the current ~ubuntu-release bugs (at least unsubscribe to a whole lot of those)
 * infinity wonders why libelf1 wants to drop to optional on only arm64...
<infinity> Oh well, I'll stubbornly ignore that as partial port weirdness.
<infinity> doko: Erm, those xfce packages are seeded.
<infinity> doko: You might want to talk to the Xubuntu and UbuntuStudio people before uploading too many of those.
<doko> hmm, libopenraw was as well tonight, so I thought these were ok
<infinity> libopenraw wasn't.
<Noskcaj> What re all the xfce uploads for?
<doko> Noskcaj, just updating config.{guess,sub} for AArch64
<Noskcaj> doko, ok. Let me know if there's anything i can do to help
<doko> Noskcaj, two or three more, then these are done. Are you involved with Debian xfce4 too?
<Noskcaj> yeah. I'll try and backport all the change
<doko> that would be cool. just wanted to have a basic desktop installable for this platform
<Noskcaj> ok
<infinity> Not that anyone has one with a video card. ;)
<doko> well, remote desktop should work
<infinity> True.
<infinity> I guess since we're in block-all anyway, I'll let 'em in to proposed.
<infinity> High chance of a respin in the morning for a new ubiquity, in which case I'll unblock.
<infinity> If we don't respin, they'll get move to t-proposed instead.
<doko> ok
<infinity> stgraber: Looks like component-mismatches has settled down and agreed with you now.
<stgraber> infinity: yep, and I've moved all of those to universe now, so next run should be clean
<infinity> \o/
 * infinity does an office->hotel relocation.
<mdeslaur> stgraber: are you getting this issue? LP: #1239127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239127 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20131011.1 iso gets stuck at timezone selection screen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239127
<stgraber> mdeslaur: nope, but my ISP is in Ontario so geoip gives me Toronto which works fine
<mdeslaur> stgraber: hrm :P
<stgraber> oh actually I'm lying, my squid forwards the Canonical DC subnet to my server in Germany, so I believe the installer currently thinks I'm in Berlin
<mdeslaur> stgraber: your incredibly complex networking setup and requirements never cease to amaze me :)
<infinity> mdeslaur: I do the same through San Jose, except via GRE tunnels, not a squid.
<stgraber> I just like well working fast networks, apparently no standard ISP can do that, so I've got to do it myself...
<infinity> (But tunnelling means geoip still works right for me)
<mdeslaur> oh, looks like zone.tab isn't getting populated in the livecd
<infinity> mdeslaur: Erm, really?  It's shipped by tzdata.... How would it be not there?
<mdeslaur> infinity: that is an incredibly good question...I'm at a loss as to why it's empty
<infinity> stgraber: Hey, captain bandwidth, can you tear open an ISO and confirm/deny this claim that /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab is 0-length?
<stgraber> sure, 1s
<mdeslaur> infinity: it's not 0-length, it has the comments, but not the actual zones listed underneath
<infinity> mdeslaur: Oh...
<infinity> mdeslaur: Looks good on my installed system.
 * infinity wonders how this could be.
<mdeslaur> wth, file size is right
<infinity> 20471?
<stgraber> root@athos:~# mount -o loop 1/casper/filesystem.squashfs squash/
<stgraber> root@athos:~# ls -lh squash/usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab
<stgraber> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20K Sep 11 00:47 squash/usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab
<stgraber> root@athos:~# md5sum squash/usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab
<stgraber> 11a04ee0312cfaf4bb4f146666d7dd0d  squash/usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab
<stgraber> matches what I have on my laptop
<mdeslaur> ok, wait a sec, something is pretty weird here
<infinity> So, it goes wonky in the live/installer environment, but the squash is right?
<mdeslaur> nah, it's ok in the live environment, it seems 'more' is broken for some reason
<mdeslaur> wth is gong on
<infinity> Oh.  Heh.
<doko> infinity, ok to upload ots and keep it in -proposed?
<ogra_> hmm, is the datacenter already being hammered ?
<ogra_> 11,1KB/s  eta 3h 52m
<ogra_> thats what i get from system-image.u.c currently
<infinity> ogra_: doko is DoSing Germany with FTBFS fixes.
<ogra_> (sometimes it spikes to 25KB/s)
<stgraber> ogra_: 2013-10-15 21:30:22 (80.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [260355116/260355116]
<infinity> doko: Yeah, go for it, if it's just a config.sub update, nothing intrusive.
<stgraber> ogra_: that's downloading http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-c64e8885f07df6b66061532c11fec2d9594330db8d67e6ef8b9e3c9cfaef0c8a.tar.xz from my server in Germany
<stgraber> ogra_: so seems like it's just your ISP :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, german telekom
<mdeslaur> stgraber, infinity: mystery solved... https://github.com/eggert/tz/commit/45dcf69b45087cff50282d4da64b86a7d705ddf3
<mdeslaur> so, ubuntu is uninstallable in most of quebec
<stgraber> fun
<doko> infinity, gle (main) too?
<infinity> doko: Not seeded, go for it.
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: is that fixable with a change to the geoip server I wonder?
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: yeah, that's what I was just thinking...probably
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: any idea who maintains that?
<rsalveti> can someone approve ubuntu-touch-session? fix a regression that blocks phone to work after boot in -touch
<cjwatson> We don't seem to have Montreal hardcoded as a default for that timezone in the installer or anything
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: RT
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: ok, I'll file an RT
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: I think there's an LP project with the code somewhere too
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<cjwatson> There's ubuntu-geoip but I don't think it's that
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: It might actually be based on lp:geoip
<cjwatson> Which is a horrifying pile of hardcoded defaults IIRC
<cjwatson> It's been a while though, ICBW
<cjwatson>     else if ( strcmp (region, "QC") == 0 ) {
<cjwatson>       timezone = "America/Montreal";
<cjwatson>     }
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/geoip/main/view/head:/libGeoIP/timeZone.c
<cjwatson> Maybe that's it
<cjwatson> It's seriously a gigantic if/else chain
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: seems plausible
<cjwatson> http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup certainly returns a timezone name
<Laney> That tzdata change got reverted
<Laney> Ah maybe not the zone.tab bit
<doko> infinity, gle ping?
<infinity> 15:38 < doko> infinity, gle (main) too?
<infinity> 15:39 < infinity> doko: Not seeded, go for it.
<doko> infinity, it's waiting: ^^^
<stgraber> cjwatson: what happened with bug 1226518?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1226518 in ruby-arel (Ubuntu) "[FFe] ruby-arel 4.0.0" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226518
<stgraber> cjwatson: ScottK acked it but then nothing happened, is that still something you want to do before release?
<ScottK> stgraber: it'd still be good to get ruby-activerecord installable if you can do it without affecting the images.
<stgraber> ScottK: the sync cjwatson asked for seems safe (unseeded), will have to check for anything that gets unstuck as a result as some of those may be seeded somewhere
<ScottK> I doubt it's anything but activerecord, but sure.
<stgraber> anyway, just requested the sync now, feel free to accept in the queue
<ScottK> stgraber: Looking at update_excuses looks like it needs some more syncs maybe.
<stgraber> ok. I'll at least close that bug (going through all of the ~ubuntu-release bugs) and will look at update_excuses next see what's still needed once that one is done building and publishing (and see if that's something we can do without affecting the images)
<ScottK> Cool.  I need to head out for a few hours.  I'll check back in later.
<xnox> infinity: stgraber: fixed bug #947107 (master of the reported bug #1191273)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1191273 No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<rsalveti> did we lock down auto proposed migration already?
<rsalveti> not sure if I need to ping someone to get ubuntu-touch-session migrated from proposed
<rsalveti> in proposed already for almost 50min
<xnox> rsalveti: there is archive wide block, so yeah, all migration need explicit unblock.
<rsalveti> xnox: cool, thanks
<xnox> rsalveti: also you can check the propose_migration reports for actual hints.
<rsalveti> can anyone help unblocking that?
<rsalveti> xnox: yeah, just noticed that, but wanted to check anyway
<xnox> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<rsalveti> so I can trigger another -touch image fixing a regression that caused the phone to be broken after boot
<xnox> rsalveti: the touch-release people can unblock (same people that you could be asking to block stuff explicitely)
<xnox> rsalveti: and ~ubuntu-release.
<rsalveti> xnox: yeah, -touch people are gone already
<xnox> well the ~ubuntu-touch-release to be precise.
<xnox> rsalveti: well stgraber was recently online.
<xnox> rsalveti: and I'm not ~ubuntu-release.
<xnox> rsalveti: hm maybe slangasek ?! ^
<rsalveti> maybe cyphermox as well ^
<cyphermox> wha?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: need help from someone to approve proposed migration for ubuntu-touch-session
<rsalveti> so I can trigger a new image
<xnox> cyphermox: britney unblock request of ubuntu-touch-session from rsalveti.
<cyphermox> ok, let me check
<cyphermox> xnox: yeah
<xnox> rsalveti: that's interesting that you can trigger new builds, but not accept stuff. =)
<knome> xubuntu is fine with doko's proposed xfce4-* uploads
<doko> infinity, ^^^
<xnox> cyphermox: ^
<xnox> (or can cyphermox not accept things?! not sure)
<cyphermox> xnox: ?
<infinity> knome, doko: Kay.  I won't let them in until I'm about to respin, though, so I don't lose track.
<cyphermox> xnox: I'm not archive admin
<cyphermox> I only have unblock access for touch only
<knome> infinity, fine with that as well. :)
<stgraber> rsalveti: done
<rsalveti> stgraber: cyphermox  thanks so much
<cyphermox> ah, thanks stgraber
<cyphermox> sorry, clearly not as fast as the demi-gods :)
<xnox> bug #1239127 updated title =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239127 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "stuck at timezone selection screen, only if within geoip location ~ America/Montreal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239127
<cyphermox> ^^ ubuntu-system-settings, it may have been prematurely released. testing shows to me like there may be a regression.
<cyphermox> so please hold off on unblocking that one
<lamont> infinity: can I dump something on you and yours?
<lamont> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoip/+bug/1239127 <-- make that a thing for precise et al.  I'll deal with that which is the actual server.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239127 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "stuck at timezone selection screen, only if within geoip location ~ America/Montreal" [High,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> ^^ ubuntu-system-settings, scratch that, it's fine.
<doko> infinity, have an xmlrpc-c upload pending ...
<doko> feel free to reject / move to -proposed
<stgraber> damn I hate racy test suites...
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-16
<slangasek> xnox: "rendering Ubuntu uninstallable in most of Quebec"?  is that an easy fix?
<slangasek> lamont: hmm, pretty sure that's our responsibility to fix via lp:ubuntu-geonames... (see xnox's last comment on the bug)
<stgraber> so I'm still looking at possibly unblocking rails-4.0. Looks like we need at least a new ruby-tzinfo for that.
<stgraber> I've confirmed that the current package from Debian builds fine on saucy, it's unseeded and doesn't have a lot of rdepends
<stgraber> Debian changelog and upstream changelogs are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6243106/
<stgraber> hmm, actually let's forget about that, looking at the other missing depends, two of those aren't even in Debian
<stgraber> I'll just remove it from proposed pocket for now since there's no chance we can possibly fix that by release and we'll just get the next version from Debian once they've sorted it there
<wgrant> stgraber: I have sdl-{mixer,image}1.2 arm64 fixes. They're apparently on the edubuntu DVD. Thoughts?
<stgraber> wgrant: upload, I'll let them into -proposed at least
<wgrant> Thanks, doing
<wgrant> thanks
<stgraber> np
<slangasek> stgraber: why "at least"?  We shouldn't be encouraging uploads to -proposed at this point that aren't either a) targeted to release or b) fit for SRU
<stgraber> slangasek: we've had a couple others like that that infinity let in today. Probably with the plan that we'll either have a reason to respin tomorrow or will just move those straight to -updates.
<slangasek> I don't think it's justifiable to push an SRU to -updates that only fixes an arm64 build
<slangasek> but, well, maybe we wind up copying them to T instead of -updates
<stgraber> that works too
<stgraber> anyway, they don't really hurt being in -proposed at this point, if we need to respin we can get them in the release pocket, if we don't we can move them to T when we release
<slangasek> yeah
<lamont> slangasek: which website is the afflicted one?
<slangasek> lamont: geoip.ubuntu.com, no?
<lamont> slangasek: that one uses the geoip package, which I've updated wth the fix in -cat
<slangasek> lamont: that's the 'geoip' source package?
<mdeslaur> slangasek, lamont: I confirm, the server is fixed now
<slangasek> hmm, ok then!
<lamont> slangasek: yes, I updated the bug to also apply to the geoip package
<lamont> which, you know, the current lts should see sometime
<lamont> :D
<lamont> in other news, my conversing here was prematurely interrupted by my laptop locking up.
<wgrant> ^^ supported only, arm64 fix
<wgrant> That's another supported-only
<stgraber> wgrant: hmm, looks like Launchpad got quite confused by that one ;)
 * stgraber diffs manually
<StevenK> wgrant: That's moar arm64 fixes?
<wgrant> stgraber: Huh, weird
<wgrant> But thanks
<stgraber> anyway, enough queue reviews for today. The queue currently contains 4 source packages all of which are bugfixes that are probably fine to get for release if we do end up respinning. I'll let the UK folks decide whether to accept into -proposed or keep those in the queue so that any actual critical fix can be accepted without getting those bugfixes mixed up.
<stgraber> (they all look fine for SRU, though I didn't check if they did the paperwork or not)
<slangasek> gnome-control-center is not a high-priority fix, it should go to SRU and the paperwork's not filed
<ScottK> stgraber, infinity: I think lightdm can be an SRU.
<ScottK> slangasek: ^^^
<ScottK> Same thing with nm-applet.
<wgrant> x264 could do with a one-liner for arm64. It's on edubuntu, kubuntu, mythbuntu, ubuntustudio.
<ScottK> So far, I don't see anything going on that would merit a respin for Kubuntu.  I'd rather not.
<wgrant> Sure :)
<slangasek> ScottK: the lightdm bug is marked 'critical', I'm trying to understand the impact - lightdm will crash under some circumstances, but is this only when there are other X servers on the system that aren't managed by lightdm?
<ScottK> That seems to be the implication.
<ScottK> That seems rather unlikely on install though.
<ScottK> Which is why I think it's OK for SRU.
<slangasek> right; probably fine for a 0-day SRU to cover the upgrade case
<ScottK> If we respin for something else, I think it's fine, but neither that nor the nm-applet fix merit a respin, IMO.
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> stgraber: I must have missed following up on ruby-arel.  Thanks.
<wgrant> argh, sorry, didn't notice that was on edubuntu
<doko_> if somebody wants to unblock ots, that's needed for abiword
<infinity> cking: Are you coming in to the office to play?  Or are you here, and I just can't see you?
<cking> infinity, sorry, I have a dr appointment that I can't avoid
<infinity> cking: Ahh.  Fine, go worry about your health and such.  See if I care.
<cking> heh
<cking> is apw in  the office today?
<apw> cking, i am in transit as they say
<apw> is it me or is network-manager a bag of lemons the last day or so
<jamespage> rc3's for cinder and keystone uploaded - see bug 1240254 for details
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240254 in cinder (Ubuntu Saucy) "Havana rc3 tracker" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240254
<jamespage> cinder specifically is important as it addresses some upgrade issues
<wgrant> infinity: Can I leave a couple of libs (ftgl, x264) in the queue, to be accepted if there end up being respins?
<xnox> infinity: ^ re-fix whoopsie
<infinity> Laney: How tested is this gnome-settings-daemon upload?
<Laney> infinity: I tested it and two other people said it works on the bug
<Laney> I was expecting it to be SRU though
<Daviey> jamespage: any other saucy server uploads expected?
<jamespage> Daviey, there maybe another maas upload - roaksoax is working towards that
<infinity> jamespage: Pretty sure it won't make the next respin, but you can argue pretty hard for it not being forced to SRU if it's critical.  We'll see.
<psivaa> infinity: xnox: will there be any respin for desktop with fix to bug #947107 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<xnox> psivaa: yes, among with many other things.
<xnox> psivaa: see saucy-changes@ mailing for all the stuff recently accepted / uploaded.
<jamespage> infinity, Daviey: looking at the maas bugs now
<cjwatson> and I forgot to accept ubiquity ... done
<psivaa> xnox: ack.. was not sure what required a respin
<infinity> psivaa: Everything. :P
<psivaa> infinity: yea i realise :)
<Laney> If you're doing that, then you could consider g-s-d
<Daviey> jamespage: assuming there aren't any bugs which are install or first-use critical ?
<infinity> Laney: I'm considering it, I already asked you to tell me how well-tested it was.
<infinity> Laney: Oh, and you answeed.
<infinity> r
<jamespage> Daviey, so I have a bug that is impacting juju+MAAS usage for multi-tenant maas installes
<jamespage> bug 1239488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239488 in maas (Ubuntu Saucy) "Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239488
<jamespage> one issue with lldp during commissioning - bug 1228085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228085 in maas (Ubuntu) "The commissioning script 00-maas-03-install-lldpd outputs to stderr." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228085
<jamespage> and the associated fix for bug 1229275
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1229275 in juju-core "[maas] juju destroy-environment also destroys nodes that are not controlled by juju" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229275
<jamespage> which is the juju-core bit for bug 1239488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239488 in maas (Ubuntu Saucy) "Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239488
<jamespage> but thats not on the ISO
<Daviey> jamespage: So, 1) if you have more than one maas env there is an issue with juju getting confused.  2) some lldp data is potentially dropped on the floor.  They seem favourable things to have in the release iso, but not a release blocker... do you agree?
<jamespage> Daviey, agreed
<Daviey> jamespage: Probably a good idea to prepare an upload with these two issues cherry-picked and get it in the queue at least.
<jamespage> Daviey, roaksoax will be up shortly; don't want to step on his toes as he's been handling maas
<Daviey> oh yes, ok
<jamespage> Daviey, I'll stuff the juju-core fix into the queue as soon as upstream backport it to 1.16.0
<cjwatson> r-base must be build-dep chain for kubuntu or something, it's not actually on images
<Daviey> jamespage: sounds good.
<xnox> jamespage: what's up with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1216980 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1216980 in Ubuntu "Switch cloud image signing key" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> hm, s-lts-backports is going to be a bit trickier, it needs more packages for backporting. :S
<jamespage> xnox, I'll have to ask utlemming
<mlankhorst> llvm-toolchain-3.3 depends on cloog and isl which were not in main for precise. A new libdrm is needed again (probably copied back to saucy, raring, quantal too), a new pixman, x11proto-input and a new libxi/libxfixes.
<ogra_> can someone let lxc-android-config^^^ into proposed please
<mlankhorst> and the unity/unity-2d fixes for the new pointer barriers, the only user of the libxi/libxfixes changes. :P
<ogra_> thanks !
<doko> mlankhorst, are you serious about updating cloog and isl for precise?
<mlankhorst> I have no idea what part of llvm needs it
<mlankhorst> hm hm actually it seems both packages bumped sonames between the precise version and the one I copied over
<mlankhorst> so not renaming them could work
<cjwatson> You'd have to rename the sources
<mlankhorst> I guess
<mlankhorst> maybe the -dev package too, and have conflict on unrenamed
<doko> not maybe, but defintely
<Laney> You could probably use versioned paths
<mlankhorst> ok so that's llvm, libdrm, cloog, isl solved. x11proto-input is just a fix to add the new pointer barrier types, should be easy too. libxfixes is a small change, libxi depends on whether we want to use the upstream version or only import the fixes, but since libxi is almost only fixes..
<mlankhorst> that leaves pixman
<mlankhorst> I fear renaming that is going to be awful because it's tied to libcairo2.
<didrocks> cjwatson: do you handle the hint or should I?
<cjwatson> I will
<didrocks> thanks
<infinity> I already did.
<cjwatson> ok
<ScottK> So why did the packages that we discussed holding for 0 day NM (lightdm and n-m-applet specifically) end up getting in?  Is there something that's going to cause everything to respin anyway?
<cjwatson> ubiquity
<ScottK> Ah.  That'll do it.
<infinity> ScottK: New ubiquity causes world respin, yeah.
<cjwatson> I think we may have forgotten that the fix there didn't affect the KDE frontend and could have gone into -updates
<cjwatson> Sorry :-(
<infinity> ScottK: World respin will be in the nest hour or so, when I've verified everything's just so, archive/proposed-wise.
<infinity> s/nest/next/
<ScottK> cjwatson: Oh well, we pick up a few other fixes that are nice to have and avoid having to mess with getting an zero day SRU right.
<mlankhorst> can someone accept mesa-lts-raring to precise-proposed?
<mlankhorst> and then probably accept the binaries again separately, it seems to go through NEW if there is no old package in precise or -proposed, -updates is not checked. :P
<wgrant> xmlrpc-c isn't on any images
<wgrant> thanks
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, indicator-datetime here for -updates ^
<didrocks> the 3 commits (2 bugs) have been tested in both desktop and touch (and follow the SRU process)
<didrocks> and the commit without bug change an icon reference, but only for touch (thostr confirmed it)
<lool> cjwatson: so autopkgtests will at least partially fail for system-image; adt-run works locally for jibel and I've tested the package myself
<cjwatson> it can be forced given that they've never passed
<lool> cjwatson: I would like to release ubuntu-download-manager and system-image from -proposed to saucy release if that's still possible; I guess I need a special hint to ignore the autopkgtest though?
<cjwatson> didrocks: ok, just waiting for desktop to spin
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> lool: Yeah, one you don't have permission for - I can do it
<cjwatson> lool: What's the version number?
<jibel> lool, and there is just a restriction to add to the test control file to make it pass on i386, still looking at amd64
<lool> cjwatson: system-image/1.9.1-0ubuntu1
<lool> cjwatson: ubuntu-download-manager/0.2+13.10.20131016.1-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> lool: I'll leave the unblocks to you
<cjwatson> lool: I've done "force-badtest system-image/1.9.1-0ubuntu1"
<lool> thanks
<ScottK> I guess if Mark doesn't pick a name by tomorrow, the tech board will have to do it.
<ScottK> Oh.  Wait ....
<infinity> I've bugged him several times.
<infinity> I say we call it tenacious techboard.
<ScottK> I like toxic tuna better.
<infinity> cking had a winner yesterday...
<infinity> Ahh, yes.  Tactile Tapeworm.
<cking> i guess now that is public it counts it out
<infinity> cking: Pretty sure that wasn't the only reason to discount it.
<utlemming> xnox: in regards to bug 1216980, I am waiting on IS to upload a signed public key
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1216980 in Ubuntu "Switch cloud image signing key" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216980
<cjwatson> they have the signed material, certainly
<cjwatson> specifically elmo has a USB stick with it on
<cjwatson> but I thought that had been delivered to you ages ago
<utlemming> cjwatson: elmo wanted to verify the purpouse, I did, but it just hasn't been uploaded yet.
<cjwatson> utlemming: have prodded in person
<wgrant> Could someone please exempt fatrat, protobuf-c, xmlrpc-c from the freeze block? All built, unseeded, build-deps for arm64 stuff in release.
<utlemming> cjwatson: :) thank you kindly
<jcastro> hey so I noticed the juju section of the release notes are skeletonish, someone mind if I fill them in?
<cjwatson> jcastro: goferit
<infinity> jcastro: Please do.
<infinity> jcastro: If you have things to say about any other part of the release, fill those in too. :)
<ScottK> So how to I test upgrades at the moment using do-release-upgrade?  There is neither a new non-devel release nor a devel release apparently.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, you are testing from 13.04?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Both -d and not -d claim there's no new release available.
<infinity> wgrant: On it.
<wgrant> infinity: Thanks
<jpds> ScottK: 'update-manager -d' worked for me yesterday.
<ScottK> Worked for me over the weekend too.
<infinity> I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work...
<infinity> meta-release-development looks sane.
<infinity> And not recently changed.
<ScottK> I think I figured it out.
<infinity> Something we need to worry about?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Funky local setup from a test I did last cycle and forgot about.
<ScottK> Sorry for the noise.
<infinity> (Also, don't panic, but we'll need another set of respins on top of the ones currently happening, that ubiquity upload has a regression we're hunting right now)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<infinity> Still, do test and let us know if you find any other show-stoppers.
<infinity> The bug should only affect side-by-side installs, everything else should be fine.
<ScottK> Is it in the Ubuntu front end or a back end issue?
<psivaa> xnox: i dont see 'Install Now' being enabled on the side-by-side setup
<infinity> Probably just the GTK frontend.
<infinity> psivaa: That's the bug I just referred to, we're working on it.
<ScottK> If it's just the front end, can it go to updates?
<psivaa> infinity: ack
<infinity> ScottK: I'd really prefer not to have ubiquity/oem-config out of sync on different images.  If you test the current one thoroughly, a smoketest of the next should be enough.
<cjwatson> It is just the front end
<cjwatson> (This is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1240532)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240532 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "side by side install mode had disable back and install buttons" [Critical,Confirmed]
<infinity> I've never grasped the idea that people feel they need to end-to-end re-test for every small change.
<ScottK> We got through all the tests yesterday, so if we're going to retest, I'd rather it be the final.
<infinity> ScottK: Well, you could do light/no testing on the current image and wait for us to fix this, then.  We're hunting quickly.
<infinity> ScottK: And I can rebuild kubuntu first.
<infinity> (Yes, we COULD do the updates thing, but it just seems like a bit of a hack/lie for very little real benefit, when one can just re-test the bits they know/suspect have changed)
<ScottK> infinity: OK.  Let me know when it's getting close.  I'm checking with the rest of the team to see if there's anything that popped up in testing we can/should fix.
<infinity> ScottK: *nod*... Colin's applying his giant brain to the problem, shouldn't be too long, I hope.
<cjwatson> I'm rather hoping xnox will beat me to figuring it out ...
<cjwatson> I'm mostly being a bisect-monkey
<xnox> cjwatson: infinity: apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245933/
<plars> xnox: I still hit bug #1154345 and bug #1231091 with the screenreader tests
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154345 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Orca announces status of each steps' progress dot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1231091 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screenreader starts, but quits working in live session on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231091
<didrocks> cjwatson: maybe if another respin is coming, we can get indicator-datetime in?
<didrocks> (just backlogging)
<infinity> didrocks: Probably, yes.
<infinity> didrocks: I'll assess that when we're ready.
<didrocks> sure, as long as it's either in the release pocket or -update by tomorrow morning (EU time), I'm fine :)
<infinity> plars: Those probably can't be fixed before release at this point. :/
<didrocks> thanks
<plars> infinity: they are probably release notable, the screen reader not working at all in ubiquity is pretty bad and the more critical one but can be worked around by selecting screen reader from the f5 menu on boot
<mlankhorst> can someone accept mesa-lts-raring?
<infinity> plars: Feel free to add things to the release notes, it's a wiki for a reason.
<plars> infinity: this would require sighted help most likely though, whereas the ctrl-s option on boot could probably be done pretty easily without
<infinity> plars: Yeah, I'm not arguing that it's not a pretty crap bug, just that we've run out of time to sort it out, I think, given the relative potential complexity.
<plars> infinity: I know
<ScottK> Sigh.  do-release-upgrade -d still not working here.  There isn't a cache somewhere is there?
<ScottK> Yes.  There is.
<ScottK> Now I think I got it.
<cjwatson> there is muted swearing coming from the war room
<infinity> didrocks: Err, dude.  No.  This indicator-datetime adds a Recommends on click, which pulls it into ubuntu-desktop.
<didrocks> infinity: urgh, really? I don't remember I was pinged with the packaging diff before sil2100 published
<didrocks> (so assumed no packaging diff)
<infinity> didrocks: Rejected.
<infinity> didrocks: If you get me a fresh upload ASAP, I can try to get it in the next spin.
<infinity> didrocks: If not, well.  Not so much. ;)
 * didrocks checked his backlog
<didrocks> sil2100: so, please, pay real attention before publishing a stack with the .diff files when there are packaging diff
<didrocks> they are there for a reason (and blocking the automated publisher as well)
<didrocks> infinity: fixing it
<infinity> didrocks: Thanks.
<sil2100> I was sure there was no packaging diff after doing the before-force-release
<infinity> sil2100: This was your diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246038/
<sil2100> infinity: damn, then probably I didn't have the cu2d page properly refreshed or something
<sil2100> infinity: sorry about that
<stgraber> note that adding click as a recommends really really doesn't make any sense since touch doesn't install recommends anyway ;)
<stgraber> I'm diffing those 3 syncs in the queue (to save anyone else the trouble)
<stgraber> all 3 are seeded by all flavours based on ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> stgraber, the signon ones?
<kenvandine> i was about to ping cjwatson about those
<stgraber> signon-ui, libaccounts-glib and libaccounts-qt
<kenvandine> it's an important fix for touch, but some overlap with desktop
<stgraber> right, which means we'd have to respin desktop for it
<kenvandine> just for -updates
<kenvandine> not critical to get it in the desktop image
<kenvandine> but an SRU
<infinity> We have a desktop respin coming anyway, if we decide this is low-impact enough to allow it.
<kenvandine> fine with me :)
<stgraber> then you'll need the SRU paperwork done for those
<kenvandine> we just need it for touch
<doko> kenvandine, does signon-ui have the arm64 fix?
<stgraber> though we may still have a respin coming, from what i got from backlog
<stgraber> right, I'll check how scary they are
<infinity> Also, the "just put it in updates" thing isn't as catch-all as people think it is, as we have to DELETE it from updates if we want to respin desktop without it. :P
<kenvandine> doko, arm64 fix?
<cjwatson> kenvandine: don't ping me right now, I'm dealing with ubiquity
<cjwatson> incomprehensible gtk weirdness
<kenvandine> cjwatson, i won't then :)
<kenvandine> stgraber, bug 1234282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234282 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "It's possible to add more than one U1 account from system settings on the phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234282
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm dealing with kenvandine's request
<doko> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui/+bug/1239743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239743 in signon-ui (Ubuntu T-series) "don't limit the architecture to a fixed set" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> ah, we can fix that now
<kenvandine> but i guess not important for 13.10
<kenvandine> doko, i'll propose a fix to trunk though
<doko> thanks
<cjwatson> you can certainly do that since qtdeclarative5-dev is unavailable on powerpc, so signon-ui will already not build there with no problem
<kenvandine> stgraber, ubuntuone-credentials goes with those too
<stgraber> kenvandine: so I have a hard time seeing the relation between signon-ui and that bug ;)
<kenvandine> and ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> yeah, i thought that fix had already landed
<stgraber> kenvandine: the diff is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246080/
<kenvandine> so you can reject signon-ui if you like... but it only affects touch
<kenvandine> that code doesn't even run on the desktop
<kenvandine> at least not the qml bits
<stgraber> yeah, I'll let it in and we'll grab it with the next respin
<kenvandine> although, i would like that fix for touch
<kenvandine> thanks
<stgraber> the fact that we don't use the code on desktop doesn't matter. We don't release with out of date packages on the media
<kenvandine> understand
<stgraber> so any change to a seeded package in the releaes pocket means a rebuild whether it's a visible change or not
<kenvandine> just risk is low
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> I like low risk.
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<stgraber> infinity: do you keep a list of things to include in the respin somewhere or should I just push an unblock hint now and hope we'll wait long enough?
<stgraber> kenvandine: hmm, those two libaccounts changes are technically feature additions...
<kenvandine> well, adds some API to allow that bug to be fixed
<kenvandine> without that, they couldn't limit the U1 accounts
<kenvandine> and U1 doesn't support multiple accounts
<stgraber> what's the actual user visible effect of --disable-wal?
<infinity> stgraber: Leave them in proposed, and I'll unblock everything we want in the same cycle as the new ubiquity.  Much easier to keep track when the list is "what's in proposed".
<infinity> stgraber: It also means that we can still change our mind.  Once something is promoted, we're committed.
<stgraber> infinity: ok
<kenvandine> infinity, i don't think there is any user visible affect, but i think it fixes a bug on the read-only images
<kenvandine> or potential bug
<stgraber> hmm, ok. Let's hope you're right. Accepting those two.
<kenvandine> stgraber, we've been testing that for at least a week out of the daily builds ppa :)
<stgraber> wgrant: double upload?
<kenvandine> stgraber, actually, i think use --disable-wal means it's no change for us... but more of a friendly upstream change so other platform can use it
<wgrant> stgraber: Yeah, oops. Can you reject the remaining one?
<kenvandine> we fixed something in that area, and intel or someone wasn't happy
<kenvandine> s/wasn't happy/affected by/
<stgraber> wgrant: yep, done. That caused the auto-accept script to crash, I'll have to make it deal with the can't accept case :)
<kenvandine> stgraber, thanks!
<wgrant> stgraber: Heh. Sorry.
<stgraber> infinity: what happened to curtin? just noticed the saucy-changes e-mail showing ubuntu/saucy instead of saucy-proposed and no changes available :)
<infinity> stgraber: Double-override incident, lost half the binaries. :P
<stgraber> ok :)
<infinity> stgraber: So had to copy it back over itself.
<stgraber> hmm, what happened with epiphany-browser... we didn't have that one on c-m yesterday...
<cjwatson> it's arm64 not having a better www-browser provider
<cjwatson> ignore it for now
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, ignore it.
<stgraber> ok
<doko> infinity, openmpi1.6 built, please unblock
<infinity> doko: You're not planning to transition mpi-defaults, I hope?
<doko> infinity, did you count the rdeps?
<infinity> doko: Cause I don't think that's even remotely sane.
<doko> na, will prepare for to open the t-series
<doko> coffe ...
<infinity> Kay, that's slightly more sane. :)
<infinity> doko: Want to stage some of that in a PPA?  I can give you arm64 on one of the toolchain-r PPAs.
<doko> infinity, let's use the buildds for other builds for now
 * infinity nods.
<doko> both lam and openmpi are untested
<infinity> Untested hasn't stopped us so far with this port!
 * infinity does one last refresh of xubuntu-meta to squeeze in before the last respin.
<wgrant> I tested varnish!
<wgrant> It failed, but still. Thought counts.
<doko> infinity, will this include a browser?
<infinity> doko: No.  Who needs one of those?
<stgraber> lool, didrocks: we have a bunch of touch packages stuck in proposed: accounts-qml-module, mediaplayer-app, ofono, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, ubuntuone-credentials and unity-mir
<infinity> doko: It'll be missing exactly the same packages that are missing on ubuntu-desktop (thunderbird, firefox, and transmission)
<ogra_> stgraber, i jjust hinted ofono
<didrocks> stgraber: I'm doing unity-mir
<didrocks> mediaplayer done 10 minutes ago
<stgraber> ok
<didrocks> for the u1 thing, I pinged kenvandine twice :)
<lool> didrocks: what's with ofono?
<lool> didrocks: and accounts-qml-module?
<didrocks> lool: ogra talked about ofono
<didrocks> that he hinted it
<didrocks> please look ^
<didrocks> lool: the rest is on ken's plate
<ogra_> lool, ofono is the GPRS fix, landing 254
<lool> ah right missed that line
<lool> hinted location-service in; just a respawn added to upstart job
<lool> why does this have kubuntu packageset?
<lool> or ubuntu-desktop
<lool> I forgot the branch that cjwatson patched last time
<lool> cjwatson: Mind checking the origin of the packagesets for this one?
<cjwatson> lool: later please
<kenvandine> stgraber, i hinted the touch only packages, are you looking at the SRU bug for libaccounts-glib and libaccounts-qt?
<infinity> lool: libubuntu-application-api1
<lool> infinity: Would you mind reviewing it?
<infinity> Looking.
<stgraber> kenvandine: we'll probably just take those in with the next respin but we're keeping them into -proposed until then
<kenvandine> stgraber, thanks
<stgraber> ah, sorry, didn't see infinity was already on it, I accepted location-service
<infinity> stgraber: So did I...
<stgraber> well, at least we agree :)
<lool> stgraber: thanks
<didrocks> infinity: here we go ^
<infinity> didrocks: To be fair, I'm not sure why that would even be a suggests, but it's harmless, I guess.
<infinity> didrocks: Having packages depend/recommend/suggest a package manager is just strange.
<didrocks> infinity: upstream has strong feeling, I just gave up on that battle
<infinity> didrocks: Upstream's feeling is wrong, according to the click author.  Just sayin'. :P
<didrocks> infinity: would it be the first time? ;)
<ogra_> for click most likely
<ogra_> :)
<bdmurray> infinity: I'm going to release the gnome-settings-daemon in precise-proposed (fixing bug 1236752) early as it just removes the patch from the previous SRU.  Sound good?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236752 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "gnome-settings-daemon (3.4.2-0ubuntu0.6.3) breaks nvidia multi-monitor-config" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236752
<infinity> bdmurray: Seems reasonable.
<Laney> Good stuff
<Laney> They came back with a revised patch for the original SRU
<seb128> Laney, thanks for dealing with that buggy SRU
<Laney> np
<ScottK> Should the Saucy Daily milestone be disabled in the tracker?
<Laney> Nope, that's where the images are publishing to in addition to Final
<xnox> cjwatson: apw: infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246499/
<plars> infinity: what's the ETA on the respins?
<infinity> plars: We have a fix we're testing right now, so "soon".
<plars> infinity: and server too?
<infinity> plars: Server will need respinning too, so the oem-config version matches.
<infinity> plars: (And some other bits)
<cjwatson> god, what a day
<ogra_> yeah, feels like a day before release
<stgraber> infinity: what the current fix? (I'm still poking at the code here)
<plars> yeah, it's like 6 months ago all over again
<infinity> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246499/
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, or the thing that just hit the queue.
<cjwatson> plars: and it was going so well
<stgraber> infinity: do you have anyone reviewing this on your end or should I take care of the queue review?
<cjwatson> stgraber: infinity's doing it
<stgraber> ok
<infinity> stgraber: My review is pending one more test here.
<stgraber> infinity: in case you wanted one more confirmation, I just tried the fix here and it seems to work fine (ubiquity is now resizing my previous install)
<infinity> stgraber: Which flavour did you test?
<stgraber> infinity: standard ubuntu 64bit
<zul> can someone unblock keystone please and thanks
<infinity> zul: Already done.
<zul> thanks
<xnox> apw: http://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723au
<stgraber> hmm, just had a post-install problem here...
<stgraber> that system had 12.04.3 installed (clean install done an hour ago), then installed saucy alongside it
<stgraber> rebooted post-install and I get a grub shell
<xnox> apw: cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246735/
<cjwatson> stgraber: bios/uefi?
<stgraber> cjwatson: bios
<cjwatson> kind of running out of steam here, any diagnosis you could do would be helpful
<cjwatson> xnox beat me to the fix but we've both been staring at that code for several hours
 * cjwatson lets his current test install run to completion to see what it does
<stgraber> cjwatson: so from the grub shell, sourcing /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't do anything (trying source + normal), however doing the same thing with the existing 12.04 config works...
<stgraber> rebooting now to check exactly what version of grub I'm booting
<stgraber> hmm, it's 2.00-19ubuntu2... so that should be fine
<cjwatson> sort of thing that could happen with mismatched kernel/modules/config
<cjwatson> check prefix
<stgraber> (hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub so that's the /boot of the saucy system
<stgraber> what I don't get is that "load (hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" doesn't appear to do anything...
<stgraber> *source
<cjwatson> load is not a grub command I'm familiar with
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> try configfile
<stgraber> same result as source, doesn't do any of the usual change (the most visible one would be the background color changing) and calling "normal" doesn't get me a menu or anything
<stgraber> hmm, hold on a sec, now that's weird
<stgraber> cat (hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg brings a whole lot of <0> on a grey background which I suspect is a rather bad sign.
<stgraber> doing the same on (hd0,msdos0) (precise system) gives me the expected grub.cfg content
 * stgraber boots to triple-check that grub.cfg isn't corrupted somehow
<cjwatson> could be a strange edge case in a filesystem module
<stgraber> reading the file from the booted OS is fine
<kenvandine> stgraber, do you think we cat get libaccounts-glib, libaccounts-qt and signon-ui in the release pocket (or maybe -updates) by 00 UTC?  We need them to get picked up in ogra_'s next touch image spin
<stgraber> fsck -f didn't find anything wrong with the filesystem, so that seems to confirm it'd be grub related
<stgraber> kenvandine: we seem reasonably close to a respin, so that's probable
<kenvandine> great, thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: want me to save you a copy of that VM?
<slangasek> stgraber: if you reboot to grub after having booted, do you get the same result still?
<stgraber> slangasek: yep
<cjwatson> stgraber: mm, yeah, maybe
<slangasek> ok, so it's not like booting cleared the journal or something and made grub happy
<stgraber> I'll save the VM, make a very compressed version of it and do another identical install see if it's easily reproducible (shouldn't be...)
<cjwatson> jamespage: can you confirm that the server team knows that their images no longer fit on CDs (this is the first release that's the case for !armhf) and that this is OK?
<ogra_> stgraber, was that a "yes put it in the release pocket"
<stgraber> ogra_: no
 * ogra_ has no clue if touch builds actually work from -updates
<cjwatson> They do.
<ogra_> afaik we never tested that before
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> You can see in the livefs logs that they're configured to fetch from it.
<stgraber> ogra_: that was a, infinity will very likely move it to the release before the respin
<stgraber> *them
<cjwatson> (I checked a couple of weeks ago.)
<ogra_> oh, so i dont even need to do anythign ?
<ogra_> wow
<cjwatson> Should Just Work
<ogra_> you rock !
<cjwatson> Not sure I did anything either :)
<cjwatson> smoser: ^- Maybe you can answer my question to jamespage above about image sizing?
<smoser> hm.. i didn't know that. maybe jamespage did.
<smoser> that seems less than ideal.
<cjwatson> Nobody from the server team is on the server image failure notification list, otherwise you'd have been being mailed about this for some time
<stgraber> cjwatson, xnox: It doesn't appear to be possible to exit Ubiquity... (The Quit button is clickable but doesn't do anything)
<cjwatson> I'd say that's file-a-bug but not respin-worthy
<cjwatson> my Lubuntu install test with xnox's ubiquity patches booted fine FWIW
<smoser> cjwatson, well, what options do we have here.
<cjwatson> I think you have another respin, you could rip ~30MB worth of stuff out real quick if you can find it
<cjwatson> Do you need ipxe?  That's 48MB
<cjwatson> You could drop the openssl and openvpn blacklists from the security advisory five years ago
<cjwatson> That would gain about 14MB
<smoser> k. i'll dig a bit
<cjwatson> I think I might drop the blacklists anyway - those seem like obvious wins
<cjwatson> if you're fine with that?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ^-
<smoser> cjwatson, am i reading this wrong?
<smoser> oh.
<cjwatson> I don't know, are you? :)
<smoser> you did openssh-blacklist-extra not openssl-blacklist-extra (ssh versus ssl)
<cjwatson> yeah
<smoser> i was reading it wrong
<smoser> i love verbose commit messages
<smoser> message:
<smoser>   Add ipxe
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, that's really quite worrying... I just did another similar install (12.04.3 then 13.10 with resize) and this time I get into grub rescue with a failure to read /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<cjwatson> wtf
<cjwatson> in a vm?
<stgraber> yep
<cjwatson> i386 or amd64?
<stgraber> amd64
<cjwatson> both?
<stgraber> yep
<cjwatson> and both server, or desktop?
<stgraber> both desktop
<jdstrand> cjwatson: you are talking about server-ship and dropping openssl-blacklist-extra?
<stgraber> 6d7cba5726392c2fe16588fac3ebfcde  Desktop/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso
<stgraber> e2da0d5ac2ab8bedaa246869e30deb71  Desktop/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yes, and openvpn-blacklist
<stgraber> cjwatson: the only non-standard features of that VM is the use of a virtual SATA drive (instead of virtio) and having two network cards (both e1000 so also not virtio)
<cjwatson> (and openssl-blacklist, by dependency)
<infinity> stgraber: How did you get that saucy one to install side-by-side at all?  That page in ubiquity is broken...
<cjwatson> network card unlikely to matter.  so if I just use qemu -hda t.img?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I definitely don't have a problem with openssl-blacklist-extra. let me look at openvpn real quick
<stgraber> infinity: applying your pastebin
<stgraber> cjwatson: that was under libvirt so it had a ton of fancy parameters, let me try to reproduce with a minimal kvm command line
<cjwatson> I'll try with my usual kvm setup
<smoser> cjwatson, ok. so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipxe/+bug/800340 is reported as to why ipxe is in server-ship.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800340 in ipxe (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ipxe" [Undecided,Fix released]
 * nlsthzn loves to type in random channel names and then find they actually exist :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, openvpn-blacklist is fine too
<smoser> i dont have a reason as to why we'd want it on the cd itself.
<cjwatson> smoser: that's a reasonable argument for main, but no argument at all for server-ship
<cjwatson> smoser: in fact it didn't need to be explicitly seeded at all if it's a build-dep
<smoser> cjwatson, agreed.
<smoser> so i think drop it. and if that is a magic bullet, then whoohooo
<cjwatson> smoser: though xen just b-ds on ipxe-qemu not ipxe
<smoser> is that specifically relevant here ?
<cjwatson> smoser: so you should probably move ipxe to supported just because I don't want to change that at this point
<cjwatson> otherwise the ipxe binary will fall out of main
<smoser> ah.
<smoser> ok. yeah. agreed.
<cjwatson> I'll drop the blacklists as well, may as well have headroom
<smoser> you handle ipxe or you want me to
<smoser> thank you
<cjwatson> In fact if we do both I think that gets even powerpc undersize too
<cjwatson> smoser: If you could, that'd be great
<smoser> should i laev the  [!powerpc]
<smoser> ?
<smoser> i suspect so
<infinity> smoser: For ipxe?
<cjwatson> smoser: makes no difference, drop it
<cjwatson> that was just for CD sizing
<cjwatson> it'd be clearer to lose it
<cjwatson> yeah, if ipxe wasn't on powerpc it's not going to get powerpc undersize :)
<cjwatson> but whatever
<smoser> pushed
<stgraber> cjwatson: failed to reproduce under standard kvm
<xnox> stgraber: and the libvirt host is saucy?
<cjwatson> I think we won't block respins for it then
<xnox> stgraber: or precise?
<stgraber> xnox: saucy
<xnox> ok.
<stgraber> cjwatson: booting that same VM in libvirt gets me into a grub shell though...
<cjwatson> uh
<cjwatson> "blame libvirt" doesn't scan to "blame Canada"
<stgraber> so I just need to figure out what parameters to pass kvm so that it does sata instead of ide and see if that fails too
<cjwatson> -drive file=blah,if=scsi ?
<cjwatson> however I don't recall whether that lets you boot
<stgraber> if=sd I think but yeah, something along those lines
<xnox> stgraber: did you somehow modify the libvirts bootloader, like redirect to tianocore by any chance?
<xnox> (as per sb / vm testing?)
<stgraber> xnox: nope, that's my bios vm, not my uefi vm
<xnox> stgraber: well that's not normal libvirt now is it, if it supports uefi boots as well.
<slangasek> cjwatson: it doesn't scan, but thanks for getting that song stuck in my head ;)
<cjwatson> yw
<cjwatson> also: ring ring ring ring ring ring ring, BANANAPHONE
<cjwatson> Possibly I should eat something
<stgraber> cjwatson: that does the trick here: kvm -device ahci,id=ahci0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x4 -drive file=/home/stgraber/data/vm/test.img,if=none,id=drive-sata0-0-0,format=raw -device ide-hd,bus=ahci0.0,drive=drive-sata0-0-0,id=sata0-0-0
<davmor2> cjwatson: You're not that far away I'm sure I can tie you to a chair and play beiber at you ;)
<cjwatson> So maybe kvm isn't implementing the usual BIOS disk access methods in which case you may or may not lose
<stgraber> cjwatson: exact same thing testing on all 3 disk images I have, (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg is readable, (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg isn't
<stgraber> well, how would that explain the grub.cfg from precise being readable while the one from saucy isn't?
<cjwatson> I assume the second is (hd0,msdos6)
<cjwatson> Maybe it goes over some limit like the CHS one?
<stgraber> gah, yeah, msdos6
<davmor2> cjwatson: what we should of had was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<cjwatson> Bet if you do the installs the other way round you get the same thing
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'll pass :)
<stgraber> would have to test that. If it goes over a limit, it must be by just a tiny bit since it can still load its modules and I can read random files from /boot, just not grub.cfg
<cjwatson> grub.cfg will be generated much later - it won't be near the modules
<cjwatson> well, maybe
<stgraber> the kernel config is readable but /var doesn't appear to be, so yeah, looks like you're right
<cjwatson> how big is the disk?
<stgraber> 50GB
<cjwatson> what sector is grub.cfg at?
<cjwatson> There's a grub command for this if I can remember it
<cjwatson> blocklist (hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<stgraber> 34368104+18,34368122[0-65]
<cjwatson> damn that's offset relative to the start of the partition
<stgraber> data/vm/test.img6        55640064   100665343    22512640   83  Linux
<cjwatson> "ls" should print the offsets
<cjwatson> I'd like it from GRUB just to make sure the units match up
<stgraber> Partition start at 55640064 - Total size 45025280 sectors
<cjwatson> stgraber: you said "it can still load its modules", but earlier you cited a failure to load /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<cjwatson> stgraber: can you get the blocklist of a module file that is readable?
<stgraber> cjwatson: I only had the failure to read normal.mod happen once so far, failure to read grub.cfg seems very consistent (happened on 5 installs)
<stgraber> cjwatson: normal.mod is at 8884240+215,8884455[0-144]
<cjwatson> the most plausible of the traditional limits here is the 33.8GB limit
<cjwatson> i.e. >65535 cyls
<cjwatson> maybe libvirt is using a really crappy ancient bios
<cjwatson> or kvm or whatever
<cjwatson> your normal.mod blocklist is under that, grub.cfg well over
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, good, so not a critical issue. Looking around any path I expect to be touched late during install is missing (all of /var is)
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's probably not new despite initial presentation
<stgraber> my VMs are usually 10GB large, and I think I was using SATA on that one instead of virtio because I tried to run freebsd at some point
<kanor> a
<kanor> I not understand how the directories EFI, pics, install… and the files wubi.exe, autorun.inf in the release ISO  file is generated.
<kanor> explication, thank
<stgraber> infinity, cjwatson: so are we still blocked on something before rebuilding for ubiquity?
<plars> psivaa, xnox: bug #1240683 is the bug I hit with ubuntu one login in ubiquity
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240683 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu one login during install hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240683
<cc11rocks> I know that a time won't be said on the release of Ubuntu Desktop, but approximately how many hours will it be before it is released (I can use it tomorrow if it is ready in a certain amount of hours)?
<stgraber> we still have quite a bit to do, so it may still be a while (and no, I won't get into any more details)
<cc11rocks> Okay, thanks stgraber. Hopefully, it's done by the time I have to leave :)
<infinity> stgraber: Those Ubuntu builds above where you asked are already with the new ubiquity.
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I figured as much when I saw a bunch more stuff show up. I did have a quick look at nusakan before I asked but must have missed the build command (since the python rewrite, the ps output is so short, it's hard to figure out something's going on ;))
<infinity> How did that neutron migrate to release without britney claiming it could?
<stgraber> my reading of saucy-changes suggests someone manually copied it over
<cjwatson> !
<stgraber> [ubuntu/saucy] neutron 1:2013.2~rc3-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)   Dave Walker
<Daviey> o/
<stgraber> note the ubuntu/saucy instead of saucy-proposed
<infinity> Daviey: Uhm, dude.  WTF?
<Daviey> It isn't on an image?
<cjwatson> I'm going to revoke ~ubuntu-archive from anyone who does that again.
<cjwatson> Do not bypass proposed-migration.
<infinity> Daviey: We have tooling around all of this for a reason.
<cjwatson> I made this very clear when we introduced proposed-migration.
<Daviey> Apologies.
<infinity> Daviey: It failed its autopkgtests to boot.
<Daviey> wtf, i'm looking
<infinity> Daviey: Anyhow, either way, one should NEVER accept or copy into a release pocket.
<cjwatson> There's one excuse: when binaries have got lost due to an override accident, so you need to copy it over itself to recover them.
<cjwatson> For anything else, manipulating proposed-migration to do the right thing is always better.
<Daviey> Ok, i understand.
<bdmurray> Daviey: is there a reason the SRU for bug 1233486 was released early? it acutally introduced a regression.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233486 in software-properties (Ubuntu Precise) "[FFe] add support for 'cloud-archive:' like 'ppa:' but for cloud archive" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233486
<Daviey> bdmurray: What regression ?
<bdmurray> bug 1239893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239893 in software-properties (Ubuntu Saucy) "PPAs added using GUI Software and Updates have an extra space added to repository line" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239893
<cjwatson> Does pending-sru warn about those?
<smoser> bdmurray, are you sure it regressed?
<bdmurray> smoser: I haven't specifically checked precise yet
<smoser> the backport was more careful.
<Daviey> I didn't release it through pending-sru, i used sru-accept.. after waiting 5 days, for something that was marked verified to coincide with -release
<smoser> bdmurray, the patch changes looked like this in precise:
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247862/
<Daviey> infinity: te adt failure is a racey test with neutron (bug 1240712) .. (not that I will do it again anyway)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240712 in neutron (Ubuntu T-series) "neutron-lbaas-agent DEP-8 test sometimes fails" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240712
<cjwatson> pending-sru isn't a releasing tool; it's a report
<cjwatson> Looks like neutron passed its autopkgtests on a rerun
<jamespage> it did :-)
<smoser> it basically only takes a different path if 'line.startswith("cloud-archive")'
<bdmurray> smoser: ah, yeah it looks good
<bdmurray> Daviey: the waiting period is documented as 7 days
<Daviey> bdmurray: Yes, but did we not discuss this at UDS and it was determined that this was an arbitrary figure.. and if it made sense, it was accepted to be faster?
<smoser> i requested it be pushed through. we'd like to use this functionality to document how to use the cloud archive for havana.
<infinity> SRU team people have some leeway there to fasttrack well-tested and obviously-sane (and/or urgent) fixes.
<Daviey> (note, in that discussion i was a advocate for 7 days hard.. but there was strong support otherwise)
<smoser> infinity, i'd argue that this was "well tested", and is very clearly (see patch) low impact.
<Daviey> It's not as if it was an overnight acceptance.. I thought 5 days was a reasonable bake period for this.  Perhaps in retrospect I should have raised it here.
<infinity> Daviey: Yeah, I have no issues with early promotions if they're sane.  But that's no surprise, that was my argument back then too. :)
<slangasek> bdmurray: so I guess bug #1233486 should've been marked 'verification-failed' to record that there was a (suspected) regression?  Otherwise, there's no telling that this would've been noticed two days from now either...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233486 in software-properties (Ubuntu Precise) "[FFe] add support for 'cloud-archive:' like 'ppa:' but for cloud archive" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233486
<slangasek> Daviey, smoser: could one of you please check whether bug #1239893 applies to the version in precise-updates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239893 in software-properties (Ubuntu Saucy) "PPAs added using GUI Software and Updates have an extra space added to repository line" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239893
<bdmurray> slangasek: yes, that's true.
<Daviey> smoser: Are you able to verify that?
<smoser> desktops suck
<slangasek> smoser: please test it from your phone then ;)
<bdmurray> I already checked and its fine
<smoser> bdmurray, thanks.
<smoser> for my curiousity, how did you do tha t?
<slangasek> oh, great
<bdmurray> I used a precise virtual machine and clickety clicked around
<slangasek> so it's still broken in saucy, though?
<slangasek> smoser: will you take care of this for saucy+t?
<Daviey> Unless i am mistaken, that issue only manifests itself if you try to add the cloud archive to saucy.. which isn't possible... so it's not a saucy issue. not even SRU worthy.. right?
<Daviey> smoser: ^
<bdmurray> No, if you add any ppa via the gui it has an extra space in the sources line.
<bdmurray> and an _ in the sources file name due to a missing strip()
<bdmurray> I've already added the fix to upstream
<Daviey> Oh
<Daviey> I see that in Impact now.
<Daviey> bdmurray: So what is the plan for that issue in saucy ?
<bdmurray> Daviey: to SRU a fix for it
<Daviey> bdmurray: Ok, are you driving that - or is smoser ?
<bdmurray> I'll likely do it since I think it would be good to fix bug 1075537 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075537 in software-properties (Ubuntu Saucy) "software-properties needs to automatically trigger a cache refresh after adding a repo" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075537
<Daviey> ok, thanks
<lool> Hinted unity8 + lxc-android-config; hopefully last uploads before final touch image
 * nlsthzn needs to get a galaxy phone :/
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-17
<cjwatson> Pre-publishing now so it can mirror overnight
<bdmurray> cjwatson: has anybody looked at bug 1240683?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240683 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu one login during install hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240683
<stgraber> I'm heading to bed now, just finished testing all of Edubuntu and all the Core images that I could (leaving arm64 to infinity)
<stgraber> bug wise, the only new thing that got reported is bug 1240794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "In partioner 'select something else' deleteing and adding a partition causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240794
<stgraber> I tried reproducing it quickly here but I don't have a VM that lets me do resize at the moment and any attempt to reproduce by directly using the manual partitioner failed (as in, it worked as expected)
<stgraber> so maybe that's somehow related to resize or that's not a very reproducable issue, either way, doesn't seem world ending
 * apw manages to trigger something which looks like bug #1240794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "In partioner 'select something else' deleteing and adding a partition causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240794
<xnox> maybe let that into the archive ^ ? =)
<smartboyhw> Question: I presume https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta2/UbuntuStudio should be changed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/UbuntuStudio for the final release? (A template for all flavours)
<cjwatson> apw: cf. bug 1060484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060484 in parted (Ubuntu) "When using gparted com.canonical.Unity.Devices blacklist is set back to Default of []" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060484
<infinity> smartboyhw: Or SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio, or whatever.  There doesn't seem to be much agreement here about where to find them.  I'm having a hard time finding everyone's. :P
<smartboyhw> infinity, OK, I will just do /ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<infinity> Thankfully, it's a wiki, so people can add links to their notes in the primary notes after release if we can't find them all...
<smartboyhw> infinity, how about the "Common infrastructure" thing again?
<infinity> smartboyhw: No point in the CI thing.  Reproducing everything in 7 different-but-similar release notes is silly.
<smartboyhw> infinity, so, what am I supposed to do?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^ mark upgrades ready too probably?
<infinity> smartboyhw: Honestly, I wouldn't worry about having that section at all.  You could have a "for more information about this Ubuntu release in general, see the Ubuntu release notes at: $link".
<smartboyhw> infinity, -.- OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: waiting on valorie for that
<infinity> Riddell: Can you link the Kubuntu release notes in the Kubuntu section in the primary notes?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK, I thought the testcases all passed
<smartboyhw> infinity, to notify you, Studio's release notes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<infinity> smartboyhw: Great, thanks.
<Riddell> infinity: can do, copying those over to the website now
<smartboyhw> Not sure about release announcements though, I need to clarify something with zequence
<infinity> Riddell: Or give me a link, whichever.
<Riddell> infinity: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<infinity> Riddell: Is that the announce or the notes?  (or do you not have notes?)
<Riddell> infinity: right, same thing for us
<xnox> cjwatson: http://www.ubuntu.com/content/what%E2%80%99s-new-ubuntu-server-1204-lts
<cjwatson> ta
<ogra_> stgraber, already around ? i was wondering how our release process works for touch i assume you will make saucy a standlone dir and re-link devel to T ?
 * utlemming marked cloud images as ready
<xnox> cjwatson: apw: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<cjwatson> looks like most of the flavour release notes links in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes need to be updated?
<smartboyhw> I told infinity Studio's
 * ogra_ waits for apw to stop sitting in the lock 
<ogra_> s/in/on/
<JackYu> I will update soon.
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs 
<ogra_> apw, are you writing a novel ?
<xnox> OGRA!
<ogra_> yes, thats me !
<apw> ogra_, i am ... and did you write over it any how?
<ogra_> apw, nope
<xnox> ogra_: yes, he is writing a novel fixing all the urls that point to beta-1 & 2 instead of final.
<ogra_> i'm canceling all the time here
<ogra_> ah, lovely
<apw> ogra_, ok ... have a go now, and let me know when you are done so i can have another bash
<ogra_> apw, heh, now didrocks stole the lock
 * ogra_ knew that going to the restroom wasnt a good idea
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> finishing up copying the known issues
<didrocks> but the wiki hanged…
<ogra_> well i guess i'll better check then that you dont have my issues on it already
<didrocks> lock released
<didrocks> ogra_: apw: ^
<ogra_> grabbed
<smartboyhw> infinity, http://ubuntustudio.org/2013/10/ubuntu-studio-13-10-released/ (the release announcement)
<cjwatson> Riddell: Could I move https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Final1/Kubuntu to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu to line it up with the other flavours?
<cjwatson> highvoltage: Should we have a separate release notes page for Edubuntu, or do you just want to link to the master one in the installer?
<Riddell> cjwatson: that page can be deleted, it's at kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<cjwatson> Riddell: OK, so that's more like an announcement than release notes?  Where should the release notes link in the installer go though?
<cjwatson> Riddell: Just the master release notes page?
<Riddell> cjwatson: yeah
<ogra_> saved feel free to take over
<ogra_> didrocks, i added a "platform" section for us
<ogra_> (added the upstart memleak and uevent spam bugs)
<cjwatson> knome: Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Final/Xubuntu intended as release notes or as a staged announcement?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, sounds good :)
<knome> cjwatson, that would be the notes, but it is not final-final yet.
<cjwatson> knome: If the former, can we move it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu for uniformity with other flavours?
<knome> cjwatson, that's fine :)
<cjwatson> knome: That's fine, just trying to get the structure right so that the web team can do links
<cjwatson> OK, great, will do
<knome> cheers
<pietro98-albini> Hello everybody
<pietro98-albini> I'm pietro from the italian loco
<pietro98-albini> In our site we have a box with the md5 of downloaded iso
<pietro98-albini> Can someone give me saucy md5's asap?
<cjwatson> Er, it's terrible to have md5s copied around lots of sites
<cjwatson> Can't you just link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes (which is still terrible, but at least centralises the terribleness)?
<cjwatson> I'll update that shortly
<pietro98-albini> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> right, UbuntuHashes done, need a shower now :P
<ogra_> heh
<infinity> Does anyone have link to release announcements for Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Lubuntu, GNOME, and Kylin?
<knome> infinity, xubuntu will be at http://xubuntu.org/news/saucy-salamander-final/
<infinity> knome: Thanks.
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: 13.10, and 12.04.3 | Archive: Closed | Tantric Tarantula Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<smartboyhw> Released!
<rtg> infinity, I thought tantric was nixed ?
<infinity> rtg: This is me not knowing the real name yet. :P
<wgrant> Awww
<rtg> bummer
<apw> who'd need a name, to like open the release
<smartboyhw> infinity, please confirm it is released
<apw> there will be an announcement, when it is
<wgrant> Could just convince Mark to use t-series as the adjective, to make things easy now.
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: it is
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ACK:)
<cjwatson> the topic change is confirmation :P
<smartboyhw> :P
<cjwatson> (announcement is in the mod queue, James is getting the website sorted first)
<smartboyhw> I got afraid of the "not not" stuff in #u-r-p
<cjwatson> this channel is more authoritative than #u-r-p
<stgraber> ogra_: there's no actual release actions for touch, everything stays as it's until we get the first T images. Once we do, I'll setup the channels for T and change the devel aliases to point to it
<ogra_> and saucy points to anything ?
<ogra_> or do we just leave it as saucy
<ogra_> (i.e. will you introduce "stable" alongside devel)
<stgraber> saucy-proposed will be updated whenever a new saucy image is published to cdimage, that's how we do post-release updates
<stgraber> ogra_: we already have stable
<knome> there is no CommonInfrastructure page for final?
<stgraber> ogra_: and it's already pointing to saucy
<ogra_> stgraber, we wont do any saucy images after release
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-October/000177.html
<ogra_> the plan is to roll on top of distro
<ogra_> WHEE !
<stgraber> ogra_: phablet-flash actually defaults to stable I believe
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, not what we discussed last vUDS, we said we'd do a few saucy updates post release but not support for the whole 9 months
<stgraber> ogra_: (so we can at least test the process for 14.04)
<ogra_> stgraber, i think what we agreed on in recent landing team meetings is that we stay without image for a few days until we can spin the first T one
<ogra_> and then move on in T
<mdeslaur> congrats!
<didrocks> congrats guys \o/
<ogra_> mdeslaur, to you too !
<didrocks> stgraber: ogra_: phablet-flash defaults to stable indeed
<didrocks> stgraber: the planned changed
<stgraber> ogra_: I think we really should be publishing a couple of updated saucy ones (even if we do so after the switch to T) so we can make sure this process works
<rickspencer3> nice job  with the release apw, cjwatson, infinity, xnox and anyone else who was in the office :)
<infinity> rickspencer3: Be sure to visit the website 5000 times, so I win the betting pool.
<rickspencer3> didrocks, stgraber my understanding was that we would release some update for any SRUs that happened to impact the phone or tablet images
<rickspencer3> for about a month
<rickspencer3> but we wouldn't necessarily make special updates
<ogra_> hmpf
<rickspencer3> infinity, ok, I'm working on my script now
 * ogra_ would prefer we just move forward
<popey> rickspencer3: can we get a public announce about that. it's still very vague
 * ScottK isn't aware of any discussions with the SRU team about special SRU rules for phone.
<ogra_> ... and concentrate on T instead of wasting resources on saucy ...
<ogra_> that will make the first T image appear faster
<rickspencer3> popey, so far as I know, nothing changed from vUDS
<popey> rickspencer3: for those who weren't "at" vUDS
<stgraber> ogra_: we're just talking about running the cdimage script a couple of times with -updates enabled to make sure the result is usable and that the system-image script import those fine
<stgraber> ogra_: that can be done after devel is switched to T so I really don't see the harm
<rickspencer3> popey, sure, let me synch with asac, et al
<stgraber> ogra_: and I'd really rather we find any problem with saucy than with T
<popey> cool
<ogra_> stgraber, that still means the people will fiddle with SRUing stuff instead of working on T
<ScottK> The SRU rules from the TB, not a UDS session.
<stgraber> ogra_: nope
<ScottK> ... rules are from ...
<stgraber> ogra_: for all I care the only delta could be from standard distro (non-touch) SRUs
<ScottK> Of course if we had a tech board, it would be nice.
<infinity> stgraber: The plan was exactly that, to just take the distro SRUs as they come to test the system image machinery.
<stgraber> right
<ogra_> by SRU rules the uploads have to ripen for 2 weeks anyway before they can go to updates (or did that change)
<ogra_> so what does an image buy us
<stgraber> ogra_: 7 days, less if a SRU team member feels it's been sufficiently tested
<ogra_> in 2 weeks we should also have our first T image
<ogra_> which makes putting time into S a waste imho
<stgraber> ogra_: do you even read what I'm writing? :) the whole point is to test post-release system-images, I also said I'm fine doing those after we switch people to T. The only time we're talking here is running a cdimage script to spin a new image, I really don't see the problem.
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I thought the "not wasted" part was to test the update and upgrade logic
<stgraber> (vs the time to fix T post-release because we didn't notice something was badly broken in saucy)
<rickspencer3> sorry, I'm repeating stgraber
<rickspencer3> how about this ...
<rickspencer3> ew all chill out and enjoy Saucy today
<ogra_> rickspencer3, why would updates from a stable channel be different than the ones in devel ?
<rickspencer3> and figure it out tomorrow
<ogra_> its just another name
<ogra_> and we test devel every day
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I'm just tellign you what was th decision as I understood it
<rickspencer3> and was discussed in the session on this at UDS
<rickspencer3> I don't think I want to argue about it now
<rickspencer3> and if stgraber thinks something is a good idea, I usually trust that it is a good idea ;_)
<ogra_> stgraber, the problem is that devs will focus on fixing S if that option is there
<ogra_> instead of focusing fully on T
<ogra_> which makes us waste precious resources
<rickspencer3> ogra_, devs shoudl focus on fixing S if they are working on the desktop or server
<ogra_> anyway, if this is set in stone it is set in stone and i wont bother further
<rickspencer3> in the meantime ... WE ACTUALLY SHIPPING UBUNTU FOR PHONE
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> and it's good
<ogra_> :D
<rickspencer3> and we brought forth image based updates
<rickspencer3> and application isolation
<rickspencer3> and Mir with Unity 8
<rickspencer3> etc... :)
<ogra_> yeah, it is pretty awesome what we can manage in 6 months
<didrocks> ogra_: +1, it's insane to see the amount of changes that happened and how the result is :)
<ogra_> yeah
<med_> looks like openstack is stuck at RC for a bit.
<jamespage> med_, fortunately all of the RC's landed in saucy before 13.10 released; so the updates are version number only
<stgraber> infinity: I assume it's a bit late now, but http://www.edubuntu.org/news/13.10-release is the URL for Edubuntu
<med_> jamespage, cool
<infinity> stgraber: I'll be sure to go back in time and edit my email.
<xnox> Tasty Takin
<stgraber> FYI I'm planning on accepting the procps SRU to all releases and after testing it myself to release it directly to -updates
<ogra_> Twiddly Thumbs
<stgraber> as anyone using containers currently has a broken apt
<jamespage> stgraber, thankyou - I have alot of those :-)
<stgraber> yeah, got 150 containers just by myself plus a dozen angry people who sent me e-mails
<stgraber> so I want that resolved SAAP
<stgraber> *ASAP
<mdeslaur> stgraber: what? I thought only the security team got the death threats? :)
<stgraber> jamespage: feel free to help with validation (bug 1157643)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157643 in procps (Ubuntu T-series) "procps fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157643
<stgraber> mdeslaur: well, it turns out that people running thousands of containers using unattended-upgrade don't like you when all of a sudden they're all broken and require manual changes ;)
<jamespage> stgraber, ack - I have at load of containers winging in our openstack test environment which is all 12.04
<mdeslaur> stgraber: hehe :P
<stgraber> jamespage: yeah, 12.04 is definitely the most urgent, most people using LXC tend to stick to LTS, the rest is still impotrant but slightly less urgent
<jamespage> stgraber, great - as soon as it lands I'll give it a run
<phillw> please note that both the upgrade lubuntu's are also good for release. the arm-ac100 has not been tested and therefore not being released.
<ogra_> infinity, do we know what we pull from for T (unstable/testing) ?
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^
<cjwatson> ogra_: unstable
<ogra_> thx !
<cjwatson> we're doing our own testing effectively, so most of what we get from testing would be being slowed down
<ogra_> yeah, i agree
<Daviey> The SRU's for openstack final are merely rc3 to final version bump, ie re-tagged.  I'm not sure on the worth of it personally, but I can recognise that there is interest in being seen to hav the /final/ version.
<Daviey> Does anyone in ~ubuntu-sru have views on this?
<slangasek> stgraber: so the recent comments on bug #1157643 show an interesting regression potential I hadn't considered; I've added it to the bug description.  Since you accepted the package, I wonder if you have any thoughts on this.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157643 in procps (Ubuntu T-series) "procps fail to start" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157643
<stgraber> slangasek: looking
<slangasek> Daviey: well, there's a provisional MRE for OpenStack; and you can't get more micro than a plain version bump.  I'm not thrilled about a rebuild that just changes the version number, but there is value in getting rid of the ~rc3 in the version string
<stgraber> slangasek: good points. I don't think I'd be opposed to having sysctl failing when run as non-root, however this would just be a temporary hack since soon enough we may want it to work as non-root (user namespaces)
<slangasek> (I would draw a distinction between "getting rid of the pre-release version number", which is something we've done for packages post-freeze from time to time, and "take an upload with new upstream version numbers so that the version numbers are in sync", which happened earlier with ubuntuone)
<slangasek> stgraber: well, the /new/ regression potential is "sysctls now get applied that weren't applied previously, due to skipped errors"
<Daviey> slangasek: Yeah, rbasak made a good point.. we've previously had users complaining they want the latest version number.. when it's of no consequence to the user
<stgraber> slangasek: for the second case, it's right that this may cause a change in behaviour on some systems, though I think this should be considered as a bugfix more than anything else (any container user running a full distro with sysctl probably expected sysctl to work)
<stgraber> slangasek: note that sysctl at least partly worked in containers before since things like the IPv6 privacy options were applied fine for me
<slangasek> stgraber: examples given in the comments include "My networking is no longer working the way it was before"
<slangasek> (comment #38 - he attributes it to iptables, though it probably has to do with route forwarding or something)
<stgraber> that's odd since /proc/sys/net is namespace aware and writable in containers
<stgraber> slangasek: also note that this is on OpenVZ so on a non-standard kernel
<stgraber> using a unofficial openvz template which does extra changes to a bunch of system files
<slangasek> stgraber: so I was thinking that this was because sysctl was exiting with an immediate failure before fully processing all of the entries; but I've read the code now and see that this is not what's done, sysctl attempts to apply all the settings and or's their return values
<slangasek> in which case there doesn't seem to actually be a risk
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah, just went and re-read the code too, so it's not causing an actual behaviour change, the only difference is the return code
<slangasek> yep
<stgraber> oh, that's annoying... I assumed I could just update a broken container to the new procps and all would be fine, but it's not
<stgraber> apt still insists on running the old postinst fist...
<stgraber> *first
<slangasek> uhm?
<slangasek> when running what command?
<stgraber> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251720/
<slangasek> Daviey: I hope you're going through and checking that each of these packages is indeed covered by the MRE, there have been gaps before
<Daviey> slangasek: There are two which were not.. celiometer and heat.
<slangasek> stgraber: that's just weird
<slangasek> Daviey: ok, and those are https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-October/001732.html
<Daviey> slangasek: Would you consider this to need an MRE, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/153986728/ceilometer_2013.2~rc2-0ubuntu1_2013.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz ?
<slangasek> Daviey: any SRU needs either an MRE or a fine-toothed comb; since ceilometer and heat are now included in the provisional MRE, I'm not getting out my comb ;)
<Daviey> Oh yes, i forgot sabdfl +1'd it.
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah, I certainly wasn't expecting that behavior....
<slangasek> stgraber: it's probably affected by apt's "immediate configuration" option
<stgraber> (FWIW, same thing on dist-upgrade, I was expecting that but wanted to make sure)
<slangasek> because this package is so low in the stack, apt wants it to be in working order before it goes on
<slangasek> stgraber: so see if -oAPT::Immediate-Configure=no helps
<stgraber> slangasek: no difference
<stokachu> is tantric tarantula official or is that a joke
<stokachu> infinity: is this your doing? :)
<rtg> stokachu, its a joke
<stokachu> haha
<doko> xnox, might be worth to prepare the boost1.54 split for the t-series, if we want to open with it
<rtg> unless it sticks
<Laney> I still want turgid
<Laney> that's the kind of message we want to convey for an LTS
<stokachu> or tony's tiger
<stokachu> haha
<stokachu> 14.04: Thunder Tiger
<stokachu> sounds badass
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm going to quickly check that it works when applied manually to all supported releases, then sru-release it so anyone who didn't update will go straight to .2 and not get the issue
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, so I just did the same test in a clean container and it just worked, so maybe it's some weird config I've got or something caused by packages I have installed...
<stgraber> anyway a clean precise container => update to .1 =. update to .2 works fine
<stgraber> that or my laptop is buggy, re-testing and looking very carefully
<bkerensa> why does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.10/release/ only have server?
<stgraber> bkerensa: because cdimage is only for things that aren't on releases.u.c
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> ok
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, .1 worked fine here so it's some local weirdness, I need to first get .1 to fail, then I can properly test the SRU on my machine
<stgraber> I suspect I need a sysctl entry to actually differ for sysctl to try to do something
<stgraber> ok, ignore me for now, looks like apparmor isn't working with my LXC locally (limited to the daily builds so not something to worry about for Ubuntu)
<bkerensa> noticed that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamandar/ReleaseNotes/Credits/ is missing
<bkerensa> should we still add in credits for this release?
<slangasek> bkerensa: I didn't understand why we were trying to do that in the first place; trying to exhaustively list all the people involved in the release seems like busy work to me, and missing people out by accident is worse than not doing it at all
<xnox> doko: i have it, and I would have uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+members Can you please approve me?
<xnox> doko: i'm using "devel" nickname so it works for uploading both now and in the future to saucy/t-series (as of when it opens)
<bkerensa> slangasek: You raise very good points I guess for the most part it served only as a form of credit for contributors since it is unlikely users would look elsewhere like changelogs :)
<ScottK> slangasek: +1
<xnox> ... if only we had any Technical Board members to actually open the new series, even if deciding to override the name....
<ScottK> The TB does have one member.  Someone could ask him to override the name thing.
<xnox> ScottK: Error: StackOverflow recursion detected.
<slangasek> snerk
 * xnox reads dictionary "Verb or Noun: Small sound that is emitted through the nose and mouth, usually a compressed laugh or snort. Often accompanied with a small grin, smirk, or sneer. Usually a tone of either derision, (as when someone says something you find stupid) or innocent humor. (When someone tells you a funny joke and you are busy doing something else, so a full-fledged laugh is difficult.)Nice to use behind other's backs, as when they do 
<roaksoax> Hi all! So /win 3
<stgraber> cjwatson: when you have a minute, can you add the usual SRU bits to bug 1197766?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1197766 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Precise) "Different partition layout after recovery with keep home partition" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197766
<sil2100> Hi everyone! Can anyone from the SRU team take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043627 and assess if we can release it as an SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043627 in nux (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] Add XIM Support to Nux" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> (for precise)
<med_> Timid Titmouse.
<med_> ah Tenacious Tribbles
<ScottK> Tardy Tiger
<TheLordOfTime> Wubi wasn't readded for 13.10 was it?  I remember a discussion around the mailing lists around 13.04 where Wubi was dropped...
<slangasek> TheLordOfTime: in the end, wubi did release with 13.04 after the community stepped up to maintain it, but it has been de-emphasized on the download pages
<TheLordOfTime> slangasek, "after the community stepped up to maintain it"... does that mean it's still technically "unsupported" except by the community?  The main question about this is whether in #ubuntu and other locations it's considered "supported" or not
<TheLordOfTime> slangasek, the wubi.exe isn't included on the ISOs, though, is it?
<TheLordOfTime> (and it still suffers from the UEFI and Win8 incompatibilities, right?)
<slangasek> yes, it still has incompatibilities with newer versions of Windows, which is why it's de-emphasized on the download pages
<slangasek> it is present on the images
<slangasek> and what does "supported" mean
<TheLordOfTime> (exactly the issue)
<TheLordOfTime> meh, the general question is answered, now, i might poke the relevant governance teams on whether or not a given support method covers Wubi in post-13.04
<sarnold> cjwatson,slangasek,stgraber, is this expected? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241251
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241251 in Ubuntu "Some kernel modules are failing digital signature checks during boot - kernel is tainted." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-18
<slangasek> sarnold: I wouldn't expect that, but I don't really know for sure; that's really a question for the kernel team
<sarnold> slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> but I see this here:
<slangasek> [    1.593369] video: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<slangasek> and that's definitely the stock video.ko from the linux-image package
<slangasek> so I guess module verification is working not quite as expected
<phillw> usual quick visit.. please review http://pastebin.com/s0e0bPzS It's not my problem..
<xnox> NoNameYet™
<Laney> weirdos
<ogra_> .com
<Laney> just googled it and found https://blogs.kde.org/2004/08/28/canonical-software-no-name-yet-warthogs-and-ubuntu
<Laney> :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> doko: ^ shouldn't that be in the PPA?
<doko> cjwatson, already rejected
<cjwatson> ok
<sil2100> Hello everyone! Can I get some SRU-team eyeballs on a Unity/Nux bug that we want to SRU for precise? Would be nice to know if we can have it released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1043627
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043627 in nux (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] Add XIM Support to Nux" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Would whoever is setting up "Trusty" in LP also add the traditional Alpha/Beta milestones.  Many flavors still use those.
<cjwatson> Grr, I can't any more
<cjwatson> Let me put together a list for webops
<ScottK> Thanks.
<cjwatson> FYI: although trusty is initialising, please don't accept anything until we've got the -changes list in place
<cjwatson> OK, we have the list in place now, initial bits are publishing
<Daviey> Are we ok to be doing saucy SRU's now, without the fix yet in Trusty (task is open)?
<infinity> Daviey: Yeah.  For some things, we can even copy forward.
<Daviey> infinity: Right, yeah - just checking that hadn't changed.
<Daviey> ISTR that cjwatson ran a cron measuring stuff that needed to be copy forward?
<cjwatson> Manual
<cjwatson> Generally run it every now and again for a few weeks
<Daviey> cjwatson: Does that mean that I don't need to keep this on my todo?
<xnox> Daviey: well, it's easier to upload to trusty at the same time. I really despise having things installing from "previous-updates" 2-3 months into the development cycle.
<Daviey> xnox: well yes.. I'm talking purely about the opening window.. ie, this week.
<xnox> Daviey: sure a week is ~okish, anything << 30 days.
<ogra_> you noticed that it is friday ?
<ogra_> this week doesnt have much left anymore :)
<Daviey> old ogra_, and his 5 day weeks :)
 * ogra_ shakes his cane 
<cjwatson> Daviey: you don't
<Daviey> ta
<rtg_> infinity, please promote precise linux-firmware to -updates. the fix has been confirmed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1239414/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239414 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Precise) "rtl8192ce fails to load firmware" [Medium,Fix committed]
<infinity> rtg_: updates and security, I assume, to match SRU kernels?
<rtg_> infinity, yep
<infinity> rtg_: Also, if someone had set the verification-done tag on that, you might not have to nag me. :)
<rtg_> infinity, ah, could have done that myself.
<infinity> rtg_: Released.
<rtg_> infinity, also, at your convenience, it would be good to get the saucy LTS kernel pocket copied.
<infinity> rtg_: I'll look at that on Monday, if you don't mind.
<rtg_> thats soon enough
<infinity> rtg_: Why no tools on armhf?
<infinity> Oh, do_tools_x86.
<infinity> I can't read.
<rtg_> infinity, go away and do this Monday :)
<infinity> Yes dear.  Nag me on Monday, please?  I'll lose context.
<rtg_> can do
 * maxb is terribly disappointed that the t-series name in the topic is just a joke :-)
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: 13.10, and 12.04.3 | Archive: Closed | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<slangasek> would anyone be unhappy if I sru-released systemd for the maguro uevent spam fix today?
<ogra_> slangasek,  not at all !!!
<seb128> if some SRU team member could review the libindicator's saucy SRU today that would be nice
<slangasek> I'll be able to look in a bit
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<infinity> slangasek: Let me give it an eyeball for impact before I give you a second SRU +1 on that.
<infinity> slangasek: Okay, vomitous and somewhat hard to judge without a bit more testing or deep knowledge, but impacts only ARM, so go for it.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> bdmurray: looks like phased-updater also has a hard-coded reference to raring?
<bdmurray> slangasek: fixing
<bdmurray> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phase-saucy/+merge/191848
<slangasek> bdmurray: merged
<bdmurray> slangasek: wrt to libunity we could verify it using apt-get to upgrade correct?
<slangasek> bdmurray: yes, that's what I put in the test case on the bug
<slangasek> I assumed using u-r-u would work less well because it might not be happy with -proposed
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'll review the upload and verify it
<slangasek> bdmurray: cheers
<bdmurray> thanks for the help sorting it out
<slangasek> infinity: did you see this mail from phillw? how did lubuntu armhf+ac100 get released if it has no tests on the iso tracker?
<ogra_> yeah, thats intresting
<ogra_> especially since wlan seems to not work at all for wahtever reason
 * ogra_ just triaged a bug for that today
<slangasek> right; though not releasing the image wouldn't prevent users from upgrading, we still shouldn't release images that weren't tested
<xnox> hm it's in the product manifest, but was not marked as ready on the tracker, not sure how did it manage to get released.
<infinity> slangasek: We had to publish before all tests were in on all flavours/arches.  We can certainly unpublish that one, if they don't want it out there.
<ogra_> infinity, well, it seems to work apart from the NM issues
<ogra_> (which actually surprised me)
<xnox> infinity: will trusty be unfrozen over the weekend, or no?
<bdmurray> slangasek: verification done if you could release it and set the p-u-p to 100 that'd be great
<infinity> xnox: That depends on Colin's perl transition and getting proposed-migration going and a few other things.
<infinity> xnox: So, "maybe".
<slangasek> infinity: why "had to publish"?  This is a significant departure from the standard practice of "don't publish anything that's not tested"
<xnox> infinity: so i can upload/sync bits for perl then.
<xnox> infinity: into unapproved. ok then.
<slangasek> infinity: anyway, I'll unpublish it now
<ogra_> bug 1231778 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1231778 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "wifi not working on Saucy Salamander" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231778
<ogra_> so i guess we should call that a semi successful image test :)
<slangasek> infinity: btw (and don't let this get in the way of your pint), it looks like there's some cleanup to be done of previous saucy milestones on cdimage... beta-1 and beta2 are still hanging around
<ogra_> s/should/could
<infinity> slangasek: As in, plenty of tests were still rolling in, and we needed to get the tree ready and pushed several hours before the announce.  To be fair, no one actually told any of us doing the release not to publish said image.
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, the cleanup will come $later.
<ogra_> slangasek, let it stay and i'll care to get the NM bug tested
<slangasek> infinity: since when does cdimage need to be done several hours before announcing?
<ogra_> slangasek, that way we have at least *some* non touch users on armhf
<slangasek> cdimage never needed more than 10 minutes lead time in the past
<ogra_> with the chance to get some bugs
<ogra_> s/tested/fixed
<infinity> slangasek: releases needs lead time, or so I was led to believe.  I could have just synced to the releases mirrors, I guess, and held off on cdimage.
<slangasek> infinity: right, I believe that's what we always did in the past
<stgraber> slangasek: 10 minutes is very optimistic though ;) 2-3 hours is usually a better bet for cdimage as rsync takes quite a while now (multiple targets) and bittorrent is still slow as hell
<infinity> ogra_: Fixing the NM issue in -updates won't get you a working image, since there's a chicken and egg problem that the only convenient way to get the fixed package is via wireless.
<ogra_> slangasek, just let it stay
<slangasek> infinity: pre-publishing n hours before; then update the symlinks on release and publish to cdimage at the last minute
<ogra_> infinity, oh, indeed ... crap
<slangasek> stgraber: erm, that's not reasonable and leads to this kind of issue
<infinity> slangasek: The symlink propagation is what I was told still takes hours.
<slangasek> stgraber: if rsync is now taking 2-3 hours internally, we should talk to IS about this
 * ogra_ would hav ereally liked to have some "normal" armhf desktop users
<slangasek> infinity: um
<ogra_> *really
<infinity> It doesn't take hours internally, it takes hours externally.  (this is just for releases, we don't care about cdimage mirrors)
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm deleting the images from the releases/ dir, they failed verification and are unreleasable
<slangasek> infinity: then that's also a serious regression
<stgraber> slangasek: I've seen rsync take up to 30-45min depending on what we publish but it may have been due to network issues (we had some of that a while back). Bittorrent is just horribly slow and it usually takes hours to get the server to hash everything and start seeding. Not something we care about for non-final milestones (we didn't wait the past few times) but it's probably worth waiting for for final.
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, understood
<slangasek> so, saucy daily build of ubuntu-touch is done now, picking up the new udev
<slangasek> stgraber: do you trust import-images to DTRT here? :)
<stgraber> slangasek: if it published to ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-proposed, yes
<slangasek> stgraber: I hope you mean ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/pending
<stgraber> import-images ignores /pending, but yeah, anywhere below ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-proposed will work
<slangasek> ?
<slangasek> s/proposed/preinstalled/?
<stgraber> heh, yeah, that
<stgraber> anyway, looks like it's fine, it's eating most of the CPU on nusakan at the moment which usually means delta generation
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> and you're not worried about it ending up in the wrong channel :)
<stgraber> nope, only saucy-proposed has ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled set as its source, so it'll either import it there or skip it. Looking at the CPU usage, it looks like it's importing it.
 * ogra_ would be more worried about it killing the in progress rework of the QA infra
<ogra_> not sure where that stands atm
<stgraber> slangasek: each channel importing from cdimage also has the file prefix defined in the config, so saucy-proposed will only accept files starting with saucy- and trusty-proposed only those starting with trusty-
<stgraber> that's the main safeguard for when we start building a new series in the same path and forget to change the system-image config first
<slangasek> bdmurray: libunity released and PUPed to 100
<ogra_> trusty touch build running now
<stgraber> slangasek: image published
<slangasek> stgraber: cool.  So people with galaxy nexus can switch to the saucy-proposed channel to test now?
<slangasek> stgraber: oh... the image appears to also have shown up in the devel-proposed channel, is that expected?
<stgraber> slangasek: devel-* is still aliases to saucy-* for now since we don't have any image in trusty
<stgraber> so yeah, that's normal
<stgraber> but will likely change very soon (once ogra_'s build is done and confirmed not to be a disaster ;))
<slangasek> stgraber: well, so people currently on devel-proposed will see this image and shouldn't
<slangasek> AIUI
<infinity> slangasek: That seems like reasonable behaviour until the s/saucy/trusty/ switch flips, doesn't it?
<infinity> (Though, ideally, that would flip on release day)
<slangasek> infinity: not if it means that people who are tracking devel-proposed see a discontinuity in the channel's contents
<stgraber> I think anyone in devel-proposed wants the latest image available, short of having a trusty image, the shiniest thing you can have is saucy-proposed
<slangasek> ok, so that means this saucy-proposed image will remain in the devel-proposed channel, and the next trusty devel-proposed delta will be built against that
<slangasek> stgraber: I'm not concerned here with what the users of devel-proposed want, but with whether the resulting channels remain sane :)
<stgraber> slangasek: no. devel-proposed is an alias, currently it points to saucy-proposed with the latest image being 101 (the one you just built)
<stgraber> once I flip the switch, it'll instead alias to trusty-proposed with the latest image being 1
<slangasek> so, how will users upgrade when that switch is flipped?
<stgraber> the system-image client tracks the alias, when the target changes it does one full image update (by assuming its internal version is 0)
<stgraber> and after that you're back to standard deltas from that point on
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> A full upgrade for something with essentially zero actual delta seems vicious.
<slangasek> infinity: it nevertheless ensures correctness, which should be the top priority
<slangasek> (and it seems that it is :)
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> I guess it only really hurts for devel-type people.
<infinity> Which, eventually, we would expect very few users to be.
<stgraber> full update means re-creating the filesystem, so forcing all phones to be perfectly clean once per cycle seems like a good feature (it'll also get the few remaining phones converted to a 2GB / instead of 1.2GB)
<stgraber> but yeah, that means a 300MB+ download so a bit annoying for what's technically a minimal change
 * stgraber copies procps from saucy-updates to trusty so we open with a working LXC
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: 13.10, and 12.04.3 | Archive: Frozen for Opening | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
 * infinity heads out to find a drink.
<stgraber> infinity: do we have britney yet or is it better I copy straight to release pocket for that one?
<infinity> Back late tonight before I fly home.
<infinity> stgraber: britney's off currently.  slangasek's been copying to release, which I was about to chastise him for.
<infinity> (But, in this copying forward SRUs case, it should be harmless)
<infinity> I imagine Colin will get proposed-migration running tomorrowish.
<stgraber> ok. I'll do a straight copy then for that one (as I really don't want to have to deal with it again after we open).
<slangasek> infinity: if we prefer these being copied to -proposed I can do that, though I don't see how it matters for these SRUs
<infinity> slangasek: We prefer everything being copied to proposed, for paranoia's sake.  We're about to land changes to copy-package attempting to enforce that for those of us with the power to copy to release. :P
<slangasek> hmm, I suppose in theory there could be some adt interactions
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> the build didnt fail yet btw
<ogra_> still running
<infinity> "Didn't fail yet" is high praise.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> in fact it should be done soon
<stgraber> ogra_: looks like the rootfs built fine, it's doing the android bits now
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> should just finish fine then
<ogra_> and done
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> awesome, we have a trusty image
<stgraber> cp: cannot stat 'chroot/usr/share/android/product/trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img': No such file or directory
<stgraber> (from the log file on the buildd)
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> i guess i'll hardcode that to saucy for a few builds until we want to actually try to rebuild android
<stgraber> hmm, why do we even store the series name in the binary package?
<stgraber> seems to me we could have that one called ubuntu-preinstalled-... and just have cdimage care about the series
<stgraber> anyway, you'll need trusty to be open to fix any of that so I guess we'll be stuck on saucy for a tiny while longer
<ogra_> yeah, but i definitely dont want to rebuild android right now
<ogra_> not unlesswe have a workign image
<ogra_> oh, right, proposed is still locked donw
<ogra_> *down
<ogra_> colin mentioned that
<stgraber> yep
 * ogra_ calls it a day then 
<xnox> i guess it makes sense to wait for arm64 to catch up before doing transitions...
<bdmurray> slangasek: I've uploaded u-r-u to the saucy-proposed queue
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-19
<TheLordOfTime> has the wiki page detailing all the releases been updated for the Saucy release?  It appears it hasn't yet...
<TheLordOfTime> ( http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases )
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: It's a wiki.  Fix it up.
<stgraber> ^ just pushed that one now, don't worry about it until the archive is actually open
<stgraber> I've had that code around and working for months but always forgot to push it to saucy, so figured I'd do it now to avoid this hapening again :)
<infinity> stgraber: Hooks to use chroots from the API with sbuild's tarball backend, I'm guessing?
<stgraber> infinity: yep, that, apw's hook to setup aliases for pocket/components and a python tool to easily create/destroy those chroots (just pass it a name, series and arch and you're done)
<infinity> stgraber: Does it just screenscrape from http://api.lp.net, or require fancypants xmlrpc junk?
<stgraber> uses python-launchpadlib
<infinity> I was afraid you'd say that. :P
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll look at that some day.
<wgrant> "Screenscape" from a JSON API? :)
<wgrant> launchpadlib isn't XML-RPC.
<stgraber> yeah, would be pretty simple to just use urllib + json and directly load https://api.launchpad.net/devel/<dist>/<series>/<arch>. That'd drop the launchpadlib dependency.
<infinity> stgraber: The lplib dep was less distasteful to me than the python dep in general, given that sbuild is perl, but meh.  It's not like those of us who'd use it don't already have every python everything under the sun installed anyway.
<stgraber> launchpadlib mostly annoys me because it's the only reason my code pulls python instead of python3 (which is in minimal) and it's also the only module I use that's not from python core, so urllib+json would solve that.
<wgrant> You can actually get the URL from https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/trusty/arm64/chroot_url, no JSON required.
<wgrant> (though in a browser that'll give you an HTMLified representation, because of the Accepts header)
<stgraber> ah nice, didn't know you could access the attributes like that, handy
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-20
<infinity> The string ones, anyway.
<wgrant> stgraber: It's broken by design (because what happens if I have an attribute named 'arm64' on a DistroSeries), but it's handy for situations like this.
<doko> did enter the reject reason for graphviz/saucy and then did hit accept :-/  all builds cancelled
<doko> infinity, wgrant: can the wrong graphviz source package be removed in saucy-proposed?
<wgrant> doko: An archive admin can do that.
<doko> wgrant, ok, but not doing that myself ...
<infinity> doko: You've just made it impossible to SRU graphviz. :/
<infinity> Not that we appear to ever do that anyway.
<doko> yeah, my mistake
<infinity> Well, not impossible, but ugly-version-laden.  Oh well.
<infinity> Removed.
<infinity> Thanks for at least catching it before it produced binaries.
<wgrant> infinity: Why does it make it impossible?
<wgrant> You wouldn't have been able to reuse 0ubuntu1 either way
<infinity> wgrant: It was a new upstream version.  Any SRU to saucy would now need to be a crazy foo-but-really-bar version revert.
<wgrant> infinity: Only if you care too much to let a source version in -proposed go backwards.
<infinity> Like I said, not impossible, but ugly-version-laden.
<infinity> wgrant: Erm, constraints won't *let* it go backwards, it'd be rejected.
<wgrant> Nope, not once it's gone.
<infinity> Really?
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> In that case, no harm done.
<wgrant> Non-active pubs are only checked for file conflicts.
<wgrant> Because people do screw up, and there needs to be a way to back out sometimes :)
<infinity> So, should I fix up and turn on proposed-migration today?
<wgrant> Yes
<infinity> (With a block-all source hint to make sure I didn't eff it up, methinks)
<wgrant> That would be good to start, indeed
<infinity> Jet lag decided I needed to wake up at 6am, so I may as well find something to do.
<wgrant> :)
<infinity> After I catch up on some missed TV.  And eat something.
<infinity> Which I will do in parallel because I'm just that incredibly smart and talented.
<cjwatson> Any objection to me self-accepting syncs/rebuilds for the perl transition?
<stgraber> I don't have any problem with self-accepting stuff as part of archive opening
<infinity> cjwatson: As long as, unlike doko, you know the difference between saucy and trusty, go for it.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: 13.10, and 12.04.3 | Archive: Frozen for Opening (to do: autopkgtest setup) | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<cjwatson> infinity: a dpkg merge might be a plan - I see a few packages dropping -Zxz on the basis that that's the dpkg default now
<infinity> cjwatson: I was waiting (83 days now) for guillem to fix the RC bug pending, but I'll just merge and fix it myself.
<infinity> cjwatson: I really didn't want to merge it until it had hit testing and (potentially) blown up the world, but that bug's prevented that master plan. :/
<cjwatson> right ...
<infinity> I'm amazed we made it to build7 of tarantool before it finally hit bitrot FTBFS.
 * infinity will look after dinner.
 * cjwatson goes to sleep while the autosyncable bits of perl5.18 dependency level 2 build
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-13
<darkxst> bug 1376452 seems to have been missed by the release team? I can't imagine that would require approval from the docs team?
<ubot2> bug 1376452 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update Ubuntu-GNOME slideshow artwork" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376452
<zul> ^^^ can someone approve the new python-lxc it needs to be rebuilt against the newer lxc
<cjwatson> no packageset -> automatically accepted
<tkamppeter> Hi, a hardware manufacturer wants to have the addition of a feature of 14.10 to a package of 14.04, is it possible to issue an SRU for this? Or how should I proceed?
<ScottK> tkamppeter: What package?
<tkamppeter> ScottK, cups-filters and system-config-printer, the manufacturer wants the full IPP Everywhere and IPP-over-USB support of 14.10 in 14.04.
<ScottK> Hardware enablement in an LTS can be a valid SRU reason.
<ScottK> So file a bug with a detailed explanation and a debdiff and let the SRU team review.
<tkamppeter> OK, so then we can do it this way.
<ScottK> It depends a bit on how invasive it is.
<tkamppeter> ScottK, thanks, then I will do it this way.
<tkamppeter> ScottK, do I have to tell in the bug who the m,anufacturer is (and make the bug private then as I cannot talk about this in public)?
<ScottK> With the patch, won't it be pretty obvious who it is anyway?
<tkamppeter> ScottK, or can I simply open a public bug and say "a hardware manufacturer wants ..."?
<ScottK> Try that first.
<tkamppeter> ScottK, it is support for a new manufacturer-independent standard and one manufacturer wants it to be in the LTS.
<tkamppeter> ScottK, by the way, here is a web page about the IPP Everywhere standard: http://www.pwg.org/ipp/everywhere.html
<ScottK> Depending on how invasive the patch is, seems like a good thing to have.
<ScottK> Worst case we can put it in backports (which is enabled by default, people would just have to ask for the package from backports when they install)
<tkamppeter> OK, thank you very much.
<xnox> we don't need 3 lightdm in trusty unapproved queue, do we? =)
<barry> ScottK: LP: #1380814
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1380814 in tox (Ubuntu) "[FFE] tox 1.8.0-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380814
<cjwatson> could somebody review livecd-rootfs 2.255?  I'm trying to coordinate a landing there (plan in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905) and it would be very helpful to be able to attempt the first couple of steps while the US is on holiday
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-14
<ScottK> barry: Ack'ed.
<barry> ScottK: thanks, i'm subscribed
<ScottK> I suspected you might be.
<ScottK> Carry on then.
<bluesabre> ScottK, can you release menulibre, xfce4-weather-plugin, and xfdesktop4 into trusty-proposed?
<ScottK> Maybe later.
<bluesabre> ok, otherwise I'll reach out to RAOF and arges tomorrow morning
<bluesabre> thanks :)
<JackYu> hi, release team, would you please review ubuntu-kylin-software-center and youker-assistant in the queue?
<tkamppeter> I have a question about the fix for bug 1366756 in Utopic. The easiest way to fix this is to let system-config-printer depend on smbclient (see comments #5, #6, and #7). Can I do it with the Utopic package and upload it to Utopic today or should I make an SRU for Utopic?
<ubot2> bug 1366756 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer.py crashed with FileNotFoundError in _execute_child(): [Errno 2] Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden: 'gpk-install-package-name'" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366756
<infinity> tkamppeter: Ideally neither.
<infinity> tkamppeter: We've done okay for years without a dependency on smbclient, why can it no longer be installed on demand?
<Laney> JackYu: It's hard to review UKSC without a proper list of changes - could you ask Shine to write more verbose ones in the future please?
<JackYu> Laney, sure, thanks for comments:).
<cjwatson> we've commented on this in kylin uploads before; it has made no visible difference :(
<Laney> Could reject and ask for a new one ...
<JackYu> cjwatson, laney, I just told Shine and it would not happen next time.
<JackYu> And I also told other developers in our team.
<ara> infinity, 14.04.1 is now in releases.ubuntu.com, but 14.04.0 hasn't been moved yet to old-releases, is that normal?
<infinity> ara: No, that's not normal, per se, but in both the case of the 12.04.5 and 14.04.1 releases, we didn't get the website updated in sync with the file availability, so we had the files overlap.
<infinity> ara: And then stgraber and I forgot to fix the mirrors. :P
<infinity> ara: Thanks for the reminder.
<ara> no worries, it breaks the download links in the cert site, that's how we notice :)
<infinity> ara: We'll get it fixed this week.
<ara> infinity, thanks!
<jibel> infinity, when will utopic final be on the tracker?
<tkamppeter> infinity, before smbclient was installed on-demand, now it seems that the tool used for it all the time got removed from Ubuntu. The tool seems to be "gpk-install-package-name", which was a part of PackageKit. Is there a successor for this tool?
<infinity> jibel: Friday, before we all travel around the planet.
<infinity> tkamppeter: I have no idea, but I have a hard time believing there's no way to do it.
<infinity> tkamppeter: I'd ask mvo, perhaps.
<jibel> infinity, good, I'll have all time to test during the trip. thanks!
<tkamppeter> infinity, thanks.
<cjwatson> tkamppeter: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-packagekit/commit/?id=bdeaf7f35511fa85d444deb9981d68e015acdea6 implies that there is still a D-Bus API you can use
<cjwatson> gpk-install-package-name only appears to have been a thin program wrapper around it
<rcj> arges, You uploaded cloud-init for Bugs #1363260 & #1336855. They were verified a 8-11 days ago.  Who do I ping to get them out of -proposed?
<ubot2> bug 1363260 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "[SRU] add cloud-init datasource for Cloud Sigma to 12.04" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363260
<arges> rcj: i can take a look.
<rcj> arges, thanks
<arges> rcj: was bug 1363260 fixed in utopic?
<ubot2> bug 1363260 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "[SRU] add cloud-init datasource for Cloud Sigma to 12.04" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363260
<arges> rcj: and is it only needed for precise?
<arges> and fixed in trusty?
<rcj> arges, trusty package is also in proposed (0.7.5-0ubuntu1.3) from bug #1336855
<ubot2> bug 1336855 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] non-interactive grub updates broken for /dev/xvda devices on Cloud-Images/Cloud-init" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336855
<rcj> arges, that bug also tracks utopic which has the fix released
<arges> rcj: ok
<sil2100> kgunn: ping
<kgunn> sil2100: yo
<sil2100> kgunn: so, I heard that you have a separate trunks for mir utopic and 14.09, right?
<ogra_> oh man
<kgunn> sil2100: well...this is where we get into use of words and their meanings....
<kgunn> we have a development-branch which the engineers review and land things on without silo testing, that is frequently promoting to a branch that we would consider "the active archive target" aka trunk
<kgunn> we always silo test those stable branches regardless
<cjwatson> pretty sure that by "trunk" sil2100 means "the branch that's supposed to match the archive"
<kgunn> until a week ago utopic & rtm were the same thing, no delta, same exact branch (and likely still are at mir8.0)
<cjwatson> kgunn: they're one branch apart right now, the arm64 fix
<cjwatson> it would be helpful to sync them up
<kgunn> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> rmadison mir
<sil2100> So, yeah, we wanted to release the arm64 fix into rtm now, actually at first I just wanted to do a sync landing
<sil2100> Since trust-store needs that version and that would be the fastest way
<kgunn> sil2100: ok, a sync landing should totally be possible
<kgunn> from our end
<LocutusOfBorg1> BTW, there is an old lucene++ that doesn't even build, and the new one on debian should fix all of the issues
<LocutusOfBorg1> there is a rm against the only package using lucene++, what about remove and sync?
<LocutusOfBorg1> bug  1245105
<ubot2> bug 1245105 in lucene++ (Ubuntu) "[please sync lucene++ from debian] Mysteriously FTBFS on the distro builders" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245105
<LocutusOfBorg1> bug 1334234
<ubot2> bug 1334234 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Remove Mediascanner from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334234
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so you would be fine with syncing mir 0.8.0+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> kgunn: a binary copy sync?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: removal processed
<kgunn> :) already here
<camako> yep
<LocutusOfBorg1> thanks, cjwatson do you think we can sync?
<kgunn> sil2100: so camako has already built & testsed a sync silo for rtm
<kgunn> it's waiting on Q
<kgunn> A
<LocutusOfBorg1> this way I'll able to look at an eventual build failure
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: I don't know and don't have time to check now; throw it into the sponsorship queue I guess
<LocutusOfBorg1> I subscribed ubuntu-sponsors, so should be fine, right?
<cjwatson> I suppose so
<camako> sil2100, it's rtm silo 1...
<camako> and in the QA queue for signoff
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> it blocks other landings that have been signed off already
<LocutusOfBorg1> thanks!
<ogra_> Mirv claimed in the other channel there are no code differences at all
<ogra_> only version numbers
<camako> ogra_ correct ...  there is one test code fix for arm64 arch that RTM doesn't have anyways.. so yes same code that's already in RTM...
<ogra_> right
<kgunn> ogra_: sil2100 so if we hot-shot the mir RTM landing with QA....that would unblock the queue
<kgunn> sil2100: is there anyway we can get that mir rtm landing into an image today ?
<ChrisTownsend> I have a package (unity8-lxc) in NEW that has been approved for a FFe (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1372930).  Is there an archive admin available that can help get this promoted?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1372930 in Ubuntu "[FFE] [needs packaging ] unity8-lxc" [Wishlist,In progress]
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-15
<tseliot> can an admin approve fglrx-installer and fglrx-installer-updates in utopic-proposed, please? This will avoid a failure when upgrading
<jamespage> apologies - I did not spot "  * [bb3229e] d/: new binary package for nfct" when merging conntrack - that was bad of me
<cjwatson> jamespage: that's ok, it looks fine
<jamespage> ok
 * jamespage feels less bad now!
<cjwatson> yikes, ran "rm *" in $HOME after processing that.  thank krusty for backups
 * rbasak quietly checks his own last backup succeeded.
<cjwatson> my backup system mails me every morning :)
<rbasak> Mine did email me on failures, until my mail system broke about a month ago. I haven't got round to fixing it yet :-/
<rbasak> (I don't use a local MTA, so I use msmtp, and my SMTP auth provider disappeared. Need to switch to a new one, but that involves changing my SPF records, etc)
<ogra_> use the backup to restore your mail system then ;)
<cjwatson> there, recovered
<tseliot> Riddell: hey, can you approve fglrx-installer and fglrx-installer-updates in utopic-proposed, please?
<Riddell> tseliot: what's new?
<Riddell> seems the queue is full of language packs today
<tseliot> Riddell: there's a problem when upgrading to the packages that these updates solve. (it's alternatives clash)
<Riddell> tseliot: accepted
<tseliot> Riddell: thanks a lot
<Riddell> so.. who's incharge of the RC?
<shadeslayer> you! :p
 * cjwatson accepts language packs
<Riddell> made http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds but I don't know how to populate it with images, I thought that would happen magically
<cjwatson> Riddell: I think it happens automatically given that it's marked as "automatically publish", but it'll be whenever new builds come out
<stgraber> Riddell: hi, infinity is in charge of release but we're currently at Plumbers in Düsseldorf
<stgraber> Riddell: the plan is to start publishing real RCs on Friday before we all fly away from here I believe, though I'll have a quick look at that RC milestone
<stgraber> Riddell: also, we no longer do RC milestones, instead we just begin Final image testing, so I'll rename that milestone
<Riddell> stgraber: mm ok thanks
<infinity> doko: Was that a binary sync, or source-only?
<infinity> doko: Cause the source PPA isn't clean...
<doko> urgh, just used --to-primary. was supposed to land in -proposed
<infinity> doko: Ancient version of ubuntu-archive-tools?
<doko> no, r859
<doko> ok, a bit ancient ...
<infinity> doko: Anyhow.  Make sure it doesn't have -b on it when you redo it to proposed, so it rebuilds.
<infinity> I can't really tell in the queue if that's how it was done, which is annoying. :/
<doko> ok
<cjwatson> doko: modern invocation is:  copy-package --from=~owner/distro/name --from-suite=utopic --to=ubuntu --to-suite=utopic-proposed [-b] source
<cjwatson> which is much easier to remember and get all the combinations right
 * doko makes a note
<infinity> cjwatson: Though --to-suite=utopic should still DTRT with a modern checkout, should it not?
<cjwatson> but you'll want at least r894 really
 * infinity can never remember.
<cjwatson> infinity: no, copies don't honour redirections
<cjwatson> (deliberately, because promotion uses copies)
<cjwatson> as an AA you *can* use --to-suite=utopic but you'll bypass proposed-migration if you do, so please don't
<doko> anyway, gcc-4.8 testsuite looks good, no regressions
<infinity> cjwatson: I thought they redirected in the client unless one use auto-approve, or something.  But it's been a while since I bothered to look or care.
<cjwatson> nope, auto-approve just affects the queue state
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, or is it just that normal people get a hard reject?
<cjwatson> right
<infinity> I always do the right target regardless, so I guess I thought it was smarter than it is. ;)
<cjwatson> r879 introduced the new archive reference forms; r894 added --from-suite.  probably some other bug fixes in there.
<infinity> doko: I'll let that in once sagari frees up, so I can aim the ppc build there.
<infinity> doko: But looks good otherwise, thanks.
<infinity> cjwatson: Do you know of a way to see if a copy was binaryful or not?  It's irksome that I can't seem to sort that out pre-accept.
<infinity> wgrant: ^
<cjwatson> infinity: "queue show-urls", see if it contains binaries
<infinity> cjwatson: Ah-ha!  Missed that in --help.  Thanks!
<infinity> doko: Your copy had binaries.  Rejecting again. :/
<cjwatson> probably an attribute on the queue somewhere too, but that's the quickest/easier way
<cjwatson> *easiest
<doko> infinity, I used: ./copy-package -p ubuntu-toolchain-r --ppa-name ppa --to-primary gcc-4.8 --to-suite=utopic-proposed
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> I wonder if I misremember about show-urls
<infinity> Hahaha.
 * cjwatson checks the copy logs
<infinity> Maybe it always shows URLs from the original source? :)
<doko> anyway, doing a fresh upload
<cjwatson> [2014-10-15 13:38:57,007: INFO/PoolWorker-1] Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package gcc-4.8 from ~ubuntu-toolchain-r/ubuntu/ppa to ubuntu, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu utopic> (ID 25199429) in status Waiting
<infinity> Luckily, we can re-copy as many times as we want!
<cjwatson> ok, that would show "including binaries" if it were with -b
<cjwatson> doko: no need to do a fresh upload, just re-copy :)
<infinity> doko: Yeah, sorry about that.  Just re-do exactly the same thing.
<infinity> And I'll whine at people to fix our tooling so this isn't completely opaque. :/
<doko> so the second copy was without binaries?
<Laney> In [2]: utopic.getPackageUploads(status='Rejected', name='gcc-4.8')[0].contains_build
<cjwatson> Yeah
<Laney> Out[2]: False
<cjwatson> Laney: I'm not sure that's actually right
<stgraber> if there's a reliable API way of doing it, I'll ad the check to queuebot
<cjwatson> I think contains_build is probably always false for copies
 * Laney tries on a CI train copy
<cjwatson> In [2]: utopic.getPackageUploads(status="Unapproved", name="indicator-power")[0].contains_build
<cjwatson> Out[2]: False
<Laney> Out[9]: False
<Laney> Ya
<cjwatson> I think it's an attribute on the PCJ and isn't exposed on the API
<infinity> Right, I'm going to assume this all gets fixed as wgrant winds through the queue redesign stuff.
<infinity> But it's yet another annoyance when a copy is done from an unclean (or not-distro-friendly) PPA, cause I have no idea if it can be accepted.
<infinity> So the default for non-silo copies is pretty much just reject in my mind, I guess.
<infinity> Well, silo, security, kernel...
<cjwatson> infinity: do you have access to carob?
<cjwatson> worst case it's possible to dig it out from there
<cjwatson> "rsync ackee.canonical.com::launchpad-production-logs/celeryd-production_launchpad_job.log ." and then dig through the log for the copy
<infinity> cjwatson: I do, but always forget that I do. :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Not exactly the most efficient way to judge acceptability of a queue item, mind you.
<cjwatson> no quite
 * stgraber just discovered he had access to carob too
<cjwatson> obviously not good since Canonical-only, never mind efficiency
<infinity> cjwatson: I suspect most non-Canonical AAs/SRUAs/RTMs stay away from reviewing copies anyway, just out of general protest for it being a crap experience. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: But that's a reason to make it no crap, of course, not to say "oh, good, then they don't need this hackish workaround".
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> I did try but got stuck
<infinity> Yeah, I'm putting my faith in William here.  He's already made small improvements here and there and knocked out some of my bugs, so I have hope. :)
<infinity> And he's, apparently, getting a minion soon.
<infinity> So, that might help, if said minion can be brought up to speed quickly.
<mvo> could someone please reject my util-linux upload? it needs another tweak
<jdstrand> fyi, apparmor upload is bug fix only. it is a new upstream tarball that has bug fixes, policy fixes and testsuite fixes. it also syncs the boot policy load with what is in rtm
<jdstrand> oh hrm, it skipped unapproved...
 * jdstrand used a security team script and forgot it autoapproved
<jdstrand> sorry about that. if a member of the release time would like to review and and tells me to revert it, I can. however, like I said, it is all bug fixes
<infinity> mvo: Rejected, see #-devel too.
<infinity> mvo: The Debian packages had a bit more fiddling WRT uuid stuff.
<mvo> infinity: thanks!
<mvo> infinity: the new upload should be better
<mvo> infinity: meh, reject again, there is one more instance of this chsh
 * mvo makes a note to not upload packaes in anger
<infinity> mvo: Too late.
<mvo> infinity: ok, I will just do a followup then, it won't hurt :)
<mvo> infinity: its just not complete
<lool> Someone mind hinting or kicking the autopkgtests to allow touch-meta to transition from proposed into utopic?
<lool> unity-scope-click autopkgtests passed, but britney didn't pick it up
<lool> that's ubuntu-touch-meta 1.193
<infinity> It's possible you're just being impatient.
<infinity> (The tests ran after the last britney run)
<infinity> We'll work on the time machine patches in the next cycle, though.
<cjwatson> sorry
<cyphermox> ^ I notice now that I forgot to mention one change in network-manager changelog; the track_ip_settings_post_connection.patch changes go along with the other changes to fix bug 1350332; please don't block this upload for this, I know it's bad :/
<slangasek> cyphermox: bug #1350332 is also not a public bug, please use public bugs in the changelogs for Ubuntu packages
<cyphermox> let's make it public then
<slangasek> cyphermox: a) I'm not sure we're allowed to make it public since it does include logs from a phone, b) I believe launchpad disallows reassigning bugs from private projects to Ubuntu packages
<cyphermox> no, you're right
<cyphermox> ugh, this day is so bad
<slangasek> not a blocker for this upload, for the record
<slangasek> but best practices etc.
<cyphermox> yes, I know :/
<cyphermox> fwiw, it was the first time I heard about private bugs in changelog though
<cyphermox> but I agree it's not great for those who will go read it and not have access to the bug
<slangasek> cyphermox: yeah.  It's a hard rule for SRUs; for devel uploads it's not a hard rule but it's a nuisance
<cyphermox> noted, thanks
<cyphermox> I was already using just non-private bugs for SRUs, just never seen it written down
<cyphermox> thanks, I owe you a beer I guess
<cyphermox> or perhaps whisky so we can forget the pain of this ugliness
<elfy> jibel: I see you listed as the qa contact on release task signup - so ... did you know that there appears to be no Upgrade products on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^-
<slangasek> grabbing
<cjwatson> we'll need to be careful to review the result - innocuous diff but it does cause the apparmor hook to go down a different code path
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> albeit one that only contains rm -f, so I think the worst case is some files left in the rootfs that shouldn't be, but nevertheless
<jibel> elfy, upgrade test cases are added manually, I'll do it later this week. I'm quite busy with a phone milestone ATM. If I forgot Friday morning, don't hesitate to ping me again.
<elfy> I'll try and remember then - pretty tied up on Friday though
<elfy> thanks jibel `
<rcj> cjwatson, infinity, stgraber: the cloud builder is having problems for 14.10.  I wanted to give you a heads up going into the RC tomorrow.
<rcj> cjwatson, infinity, stgraber: to be clearn, the issue is not 14.10 specific
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-16
<cjwatson> distro-info-data would be good to have quickly, as "pull-lp-source" is currently failing
<cjwatson> rcj: (I'm not driving the RC)
<rcj> cjwatson, wasn't sure who was, so I took a shotgun approach, sorry.
<cjwatson> infinity is I believe
<cjwatson> just wanted to exclude myself :)
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: aha, I just looked to see if that was syncable. I'll accept it
<tumbleweed> sigh, it'll need SRUs too
<cjwatson> I admit I didn't bother to check the diff :)
 * cjwatson does so
<cjwatson> yeah, obvious/sensible
<tumbleweed> I didn't either :) but I checked it in git, earlier
<cjwatson> thanks
 * tumbleweed debates leaving the SRUs until v has a name
<DalekSec> Deluge was just uploaded to Debian, it's a bugfix only release with a fix for "the POODLE vulnerability": http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/ChangeLog
<LocutusOfBorg1> dear release team, what about syncing drupal7 from debian?
<LocutusOfBorg1> debian is going to force push into testing
<LocutusOfBorg1> CVE-2014-3704
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg1: Sounds good to me
<LocutusOfBorg1> thanks
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg1: what about backporting to the stable releases
<Laney> ?
<LocutusOfBorg1> Laney, sru?
<LocutusOfBorg1> I would like to wait debian to push first
<LocutusOfBorg1> Laney, https://www.drupal.org/files/issues/SA-CORE-2014-005-D7.patch
<LocutusOfBorg1> unfortunately all drupal7 is affected
<LocutusOfBorg1> so precise and trusty are
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg1: okay, well if you're interested in fixing it then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<cjwatson> Who accepted libkkc an hour or two ago?  It would be slightly helpful to know exactly how you did it
<cjwatson> (Since we ended up with two sets of simultaneous builds for it, which isn't supposed to be able to happen)
<infinity> cjwatson: Really?
<infinity> Wow, weird.
<infinity> cjwatson: I would have expected it to be an auto-accept, but I don't see it in the log.
<cjwatson> No, it's definitely not an auto-accept; it's in the input-methods packageset.
<cjwatson> I'm not blaming the accepter; it's easy to do "queue -Q unapproved accept libkkc" or similar and not notice there are two of them
<cjwatson> But it would be good to have the sequence of events down exactly
<doko> meh, why qemu, slof is not in main ...
<infinity> It is now.
<infinity> I promoted it after you fixed binutils (thanks for that, BTW).
<LocutusOfBorg1> Laney, @ubuntu security
<LocutusOfBorg1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8573053/
<LocutusOfBorg1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8573056/
<LocutusOfBorg1> should I open a bug?
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg1: The process is in that link I gave you (yes)
<Laney> Normal sponsors like me can't handle security updates
<LocutusOfBorg1> ack, I wondered if there were a faster procedure here on irc :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> ok so opening a bug
<LocutusOfBorg1> bug 1381969 :D
<ubot2> bug 1381969 in drupal7 (Ubuntu) "CVE-2014-3704" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381969
<cjwatson> Somebody should review ubiquity if they have the energy; that's a release blocker IMO
<infinity> cjwatson: Looking.
<infinity> cjwatson: The code looks sane, but the change is a bit too large to eyeball audit.  How did you test this?
<jdstrand> fyi, cups-filters has just a small apparmor change
<Laney> tkamppeter_: ^ want to commit it to debian?
<jdstrand> oh, I did submittodebian on it
<Laney> yeah I think we might have a back door ;-)
<Laney> but thanks
<tkamppeter_> jdstrand, I will inform OdyX from Debian, as getting the change working in both Debian and Ubuntu is not trivial, as the two have different AppArmor versions with incompatible changes, see cups.
<tkamppeter> Laney, ^^
<jdstrand> tkamppeter_: this change has nothing to do with that. it is a normal file rule
<jdstrand> ie, Debian can take it as is
<tkamppeter> jdstrand, thanks.
<cjwatson> infinity: I set up a VM with one disk, created an empty partition spanning a tenth of it, installed Ubuntu into the rest, rebooted with a second disk added, and then went through the various possibilities
<cjwatson> including going back and forward from the confirmation dialog, which turned out to be the most complicated bit
<infinity> Yeah, forward/back in ubiquity hurts.
<cjwatson> But having the confirmation dialog makes this a lot easier to test, 'cause you can immediately see what's being done.
<jdstrand> tkamppeter: fyi, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=765583
<ubot2> Debian bug 765583 in cups-filters "cups-filters: adjust apparmor policy for /etc/cups/lpoptions" [Normal,Open]
<JackYu> Laney, hi, could you help to review the FFe request at bug #1381112?
<ubot2> bug 1381112 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] Upgrade chinese-calendar to 1.0.0" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381112
<Laney> hi JackYu, will do in a bit, just going for lunch now
<JackYu> Laney, OK, thanks~
<apw> infinity, ^ two small fixes for serious configuration issues including your ppc64el installer issue
<tkamppeter> jdstrand, thanks for the Debian report.
<stgraber> who turned off the system-image cron job and why?
<stgraber> that's preventing new ubuntu core system images from being published
<cjwatson> ah, heh, that was temporary last night I think
<cjwatson> let me check
<ogra_> oh, you need it for -core ... just switch it back on then
<ogra_> (i know it was off, but since we have to possibly build another phone milestone i didnt bother to care for it yet)
<cjwatson> ok, reenabled, thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, so you made changes in lxc-android-config ... but never landed them in rtm ...
<ogra_> (we stumbled over that yesterday)
<stgraber> ogra_: right
<rbasak> barry has uploaded a new pyparsing to unstable that we want to sync to utopic. He'll sync as soon as Launchpad sees it. Hopefully that'll be before final freeze?
<stgraber> ogra_: because they weren't needed in rtm
<rbasak> This is bug 1381564
<ubot2> bug 1381564 in pyparsing (Ubuntu) "pyparsing ParseResults.pop() fails with NameError: global name 'index' is not defined" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381564
<stgraber> ogra_: and would actually have broken rtm
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, k
<infinity> Unless someone copied the new lxc to rtm.
<stgraber> or rather have been stuck forever in -proposed unless we copy the alpha2 of lxc too
<ogra_> yes, i know
 * cjwatson starts to work through utopic_outdate_all.txt, since easier now than next week
<jdstrand> fyi, cups is a simple apparmor fix
<jdstrand> that is not for Debian
<jdstrand> tkamppeter: fyi, once the 'third_party' dust settles in the apparmor policy, I plan to file a bug to send our profile up, with suggestions on how to package the profile
<jdstrand> I think this is likely the last 'third_party' adjustment to the cups policy
<psivaa> cjwatson: infinity: jfyi, reported bug 1381986 for the utopic server installation issue that's seen in smoke testing atm. just in case you'd want to look at it for the release next week.
<ubot2> bug 1381986 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/no-kernels-found in utopic server installs from 20141011" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381986
<cjwatson> Oh I guess we're out of sync again, how did that happen?  Odd timing for it ...
<cjwatson> That's about when the -22 kernel went in, but d-i is supposed to be in sync wit hthat
<cjwatson> *with that
<cjwatson> You know I have a suspicion that cdimage is stuck on a lock
<slangasek> cjwatson: bug #1381732 is a duplicate then; I didn't get a chance to flag it yesterday with all the excitement
<ubot2> bug 1381732 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Daily (ppc64el): No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381732
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, probably dint need a bug then, but well :)
<cjwatson> Hm, no, the last mirror sync did happen
<cjwatson> And I was looking at the wrong image anyway
<cjwatson> I don't see anything obvious, will sync the image and take a look
<mdeslaur> openssl is a security fix ^
<barry> rbasak: i just syncpackage'd pyparsing.  just need uburel to approve it
<rbasak> barry: thanks!
<rbasak> ^^ pyparsing sync from 2.0.2 to 2.0.3. Contains just bugfixes and fixes bug 1381564.
<ubot2> bug 1381564 in pyparsing (Ubuntu) "pyparsing ParseResults.pop() fails with NameError: global name 'index' is not defined" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381564
<cjwatson> psivaa: Sorry, I've run out of time today for investigating this, and I'm off tomorrow.  Hopefully somebody else can pick it up and figure it out
<cjwatson> Otherwise I guess I get to look in rather more of a hurry first thing on Monday
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<stgraber> Had enough social time for today?
<stgraber> that totally didn't go to the right window...
<knome> stgraber, thanks for asking nonetheless :)
<skellat> :-)
<stgraber> :)
<ogra_> stgraber, we need to coordinate a device tarball landing with a rootfs to end up in the same  system image, i disabled the importer for a bit
<ogra_> (FYI)
<stgraber> ogra: ok, so long as you don't need my help tonight that's fine :)
<ogra_> heh, no, we just dont want the device tarball to land alone
 * ogra_ only plays with cron 
<stgraber> ok. I don't think mvo is still working so that shouldn't be a problem.
<ogra_> great
<wxl> have you guys seen this bug blocking lubuntu alternate and ubuntu server? fix is already upstream. we need to act quick if we are to make this happen ebfore release else there won't be a server final ":) https://bugs.launchpad.net/apt/+bug/1380774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1380774 in apt (Ubuntu Utopic) "debian-installer does not find kernel" [High,Confirmed]
<stgraber> infinity: successfuly built wubi, testing it now
<Noskcaj> Would a new upstream bugfix release of libgweather be able to fit in before release? It adds the other half of a patch to use an updated weather API
<Noskcaj> The only other change is an updated german translation, but if it's not allowed in as well, i can make this just a patch from git
<stgraber> infinity: looks good, tested on both UEFI and BIOS (well, just starting the thing). Opened an RT to get it signed now.
<barry> rbasak, release team: any word on pyparsing?
<doko> barry, accepted
<barry> doko: awesome, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-17
<phillw> I know I'm not allowed on here but... as server also needs this.. when will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1380774 solution be applied and images re-spun. I'd never have thought it a apt bug... amazing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1380774 in apt (Ubuntu Utopic) "debian-installer does not find kernel" [Critical,Triaged]
<phillw> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=765458
<ubot2> Debian bug 765458 in apt "apt: broken cdrom support, breaking installation from weekly ISO images" [Serious,Fixed]
<infinity> stgraber: Can you test the signed binary from IS and make sure it's still sane (and that Windows likes the sig)?
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.1, Utopic Beta 2 | Archive: Final Freeze | Utopic Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<stgraber> infinity: wubi's ready. Are we waiting for anything else or can we flip the supported flag and build the first actual RC?
<stgraber> oh, I meant to upload base-files too...
<infinity> stgraber: base-files was done by doko, I believe.
<stgraber> ah, good
<stgraber> indeed it was, my laptop says Ubuntu 14.10
<infinity> stgraber: debian-cd/CONF.sh probably needs the usual twiddle, and we can't build until d-i and the kernel migrate, then we're good to start.
<stgraber> and pitti uploaded apport a couple of days ago
<stgraber> looks like all the kernel related adt runs are now done, so kernel will hopefully migrate with the next run
<doko> infinity, stgraber: maybe let libxml2 migrate before creating the first images?
<stgraber> doko: why is it stuck?
<doko> stgraber, autopkg tests ...
<stgraber> any actual regression or just false positives?
<doko> can't say about libreoffice
<doko> but usually libreoffice results were ignored
<stgraber> doko: I'm retrying the failed adt now
<doko> and the other one ... maybe real, but failing for some versions now ...
<stgraber> though looking at the past failure, it does look like an actual regression
<Laney> libreoffice passed?
<stgraber> britney says planet-venus is the only failure for libxml2
<stgraber> well, only relevant failure anyway
<infinity> But it looks like a real regression.
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> mdeslaur: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-planet-venus/lastBuild/?
<mdeslaur> stgraber: that doesn't look like it ever passed...
<doko> mdeslaur, according to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-planet-venus/ it passed until early Aug
<Laney> it was skipped
<mdeslaur> doko: right, so unrelated to my libxml2 update from yesterday
<zequence> Are respins coming to all flavors?
<zequence> Talking about the latest round dated 20141017
<zequence> I marked the Studio images ready, but that was before I knew there was a new respin on the way. Should I request a new build?
<rbasak> I have a new juju-core upload for utopic to go from 1.20.8-0ubuntu1 to 1.20.10-0ubuntu1. juju-core has an MRE anyway, and it's in universe.
<rbasak> From reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze I don't need any particular approval before uploading, right?
<rbasak> Oh, it still auto-approves? That works for me :)
<doko> please accept: ^^^ a fix which already is in python3.4. forgot to backport
<wxl> hey folks i just requested a rebuild of the lubuntu alternate images to get the new apt (1.0.9.2ubuntu2) but now i'm worried that might not work if it's not actually in the seed. how can i check this?
<wxl> balloons: ↑ any idea?
<ogra_> wxl, you mane apt in the seed ?
<ogra_> *mean
<wxl> ogra_: yep
<ogra_> wxl, lubuntu-desktop should depend on ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-stardard ... ubuntu-minimal has apt iirc
<ogra_> so you should get the new one pulled in
<wxl> ogra_: it's the version of apt i'm worried about
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1380774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1380774 in apt (Ubuntu Utopic) "debian-installer does not find kernel" [Critical,Triaged]
<ogra_> oh, thats actually different ... an image rebuuild before debian-installer was rebuilt wouldnt help then
<wxl> oic
<wxl> is there anything i can do?
<wxl> i'll cancel the rebuilds
<ogra_> the rootfs/livefs builds will run to the end anyway ... you can as well just leave them running
<wxl> well too late :)
<ogra_> heh
<wxl> so how do we get d-i rebuilt?
<ogra_> someone of the installer team will/should upload it
<ogra_> but i guess they are all rather out (preparing for travel) or traveling already
<wxl> well bdmurray sez it's "uploaded" but i'm not sure what exactly that means ;)
 * ogra_ goes to actually read the bug 
<wxl> thank you :)
<ogra_> wxl, oh, crap ... that title is misleading
<ogra_> your iso rebuild would indeed have been fine (if the package has landed ... which you can find out by using rmadison (from the devscripts package)
<wxl> great! that's what i needed to know
<wxl> sorry, new guy as the release manager here
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/packages/lxc-android-config-0.210$ rmadison apt | grep 1.0.9.2ubuntu2
<ogra_>  apt | 1.0.9.2ubuntu2          | utopic           | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/packages/lxc-android-config-0.210$
<ogra_> looks fine to me
<wxl> great, rebuilding again
<wxl> what about server? who's the release manager there?
<ogra_> the ubuntu release team (like for desktop)
<wxl> looks like cjwatson and infinity are the heads of state there, so i'll leave them to that task then :)
<wxl> thanks for the help ogra_
<ogra_> np
<ogra_> right, colin is out today and adam is probably already on a plane (or preparing for that)
<wxl> stgraber perhaps?
<ogra_> i assume on his way back from linuxcon/plumbers
<wxl> Laney ?
<ogra_> just said goodnite in #ubuntu-desktop
<wxl> Riddell ScottK tumbleweed slangasek ?
<ogra_> i am pretty sure you can rely on infinity or cjwatson to trigger a build in case they get online
<wxl> cuz that's the whole team that's here at least :)
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-18
<stgraber> we turned off cron yesterday evening, if someone wants a respin, just go trigger it from the tracker, as usual...
<stgraber> and yes, infinity is already on a plane and I'm going to be too in a couple of hours, so don't expect much to happen till Monday morning when we're all back together in DC
<elfy> If someone in release team does happen to wander by and has time could we please get some upgrade product on the Final tracker - thanks :)
<knome> elfy, sorry to let you down not being a release team member, but those should be up now
<elfy> knome: how did you do that?
<knome> went to administration, tab builds, select all "upgrade" items, and added a build with version number that matches the other "final" items, selected the "Utopic Final" milestone and hit "add these builds to the tracker" :)
<elfy> fabled awesome documentation again then ;)
<knome> i had to think how to do that for some minutes as well...
<elfy> mmm
<knome> where's the documentation? :P
<elfy> actually what's happened is the already existing Daily Upgrades are showing against Final
<knome> yes, but it's the same build, so isn't that correct?
<knome> i mean, why would the previous reports invalidate because we socially now consider the ISO that was a daily the "final" ISO?
<knome> if i'm wrong and the "final" ISO is something else, then i apologize and will fix it when you point me to the right direction ;)
<knome> or really, ":)"
<Logan_> is Jenkins not working properly with the proposed migrations?
<Logan_> lots of "Test in progress" that are either done or 404: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-12
<morphis> hey!
<morphis> I am wondering if it is possible to change the architecture of a single package (bluez-test-scripts) from "all" to "linux-any" without causing any problems
<xnox> morphis: why whould you do this? what the bug/problem you are trying to solve?
<morphis> xnox: already solved my problem, but what I am solving here is that I need to include further test excutable in that package which are present in binary form
<morphis> which doesn't fit into an "all" package
<xnox> right.
<rsalveti> infinity: where you able to review rtl8812au?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Please can you update the ubuntumate-meta package please?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I've move fcitx-bin to the live seed to reflect how Ubuntu does things, in order to support CJKV users.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: flexiondotorg: today is a national holiday in Canada and US, many of us are away from computers
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Ah, OK.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: do you know how to do the metapackage update? if you want to send me a diff I could sponsor it
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, OK.
<flocculant> good job RC freeze is tomorrow then :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just hard to know if holidays really applies for infinity :P
<flexiondotorg> Just in the middle of some other stuff.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I know, right? ;)
<flexiondotorg> rsalveti, lol
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: ok, I'll do the metapackage update in a bit, just syncing my laptop right now (and preparing a local archive mirror)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sorry, I can't help you w/ rtl8812au.
<rsalveti> no worries
<slangasek> bdmurray, doko: why did bug #1500768 get redirected to python-urllib3?  I thought it was agreed that the python3.4 behavior needed to be rolled back because it could impact other code
<ubot93> bug 1500768 in python-urllib3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500768
<teward> is anyone around to process an SRU that retroactively 'dummy's a package?
<bdmurray> Could somebody reject ubuntu-release-upgrader?
<doko> slangasek, well, that would mean disabling the whole certificate verification
<cyphermox> superm1: ^ fwupdate can't really be synced, since we're waiting for it to be signed; it would invalidate the signature to have a new binary built
<cyphermox> anyone reviewing the queue:  ^
<cyphermox> slangasek: infinity: ^
<infinity> cyphermox: Oh, is this a binary that needs to go to Microsoft for signing?
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> fwiw, i'm looking at flexiondotorg's metapackage update right now
<infinity> cyphermox: So, I guess you have fwupdate-signed packaging ready for when that comes back?
<cyphermox> it will be rady for then
<cyphermox> it's no ready yet.
<infinity> cyphermox: Kay.  If it's already been submitted and wheels are in motion, I'll reject the sync.
<cyphermox> it is, there's a ticket number.
<infinity> cyphermox: Alright.  Rejected.  And now off to vote before the polls close.
<cyphermox> !!
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> careful, there's *lots* of people.
<infinity> cyphermox: So I've heard.
<infinity> cyphermox: I have four hours, I think I should be okay.  I hope.
<cjwatson> w/wg 53
<cjwatson> sigh, sorry
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you have a look at bug 1504761?
<ubot93> bug 1504761 in dpkg (Ubuntu Wily) "dselect: no access methods are available" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504761
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-13
<slangasek> doko: yes, that's exactly what it would mean, and what was discussed last week
<slangasek> bdmurray: u-r-u rejected
<doko> slangasek, that's not what I understood. I think we should discuss this again. the python-urllib3 itself should be considered in any case.
<superm1> cyphermox: oh that's too bad; it fixes that SHIM_DEBUG missing message. okay
<cyphermox> superm1: next upload will need to go through signature process again, but that time should be faster
<superm1> cyphermox: okay.  also should share this with you: https://github.com/rhinstaller/fwupdate/commit/91cb275c1bec0da0c61038892d980f1505e0ce3f
<superm1> that is supposed to fix that Dup error that has shown up occasionally
<cyphermox> yep
<superm1> it's on the linux side of fwupdate though; so it shouldn't cause the efi binary to change
<coreycb`> hello, can an archive admin please drop neutron-plugin-cisco neutron-plugin-metaplugin binaries?   neutron no longer creates them.
<cjwatson> coreycb`: removed from wily-proposed; that should let it migrate, and then the ones in wily will pop up on the NBS report for semi-auto removal
<coreycb`> cjwatson, thanks
<infinity> superm1: "shouldn't" and "won't" are two different things.  But if the EFI binary is being built reproducibly, that would be awesome, so we can alter the userspace bits with confidence that we're not changing the EFI bits and can, thus, reuse the signed blob.
<infinity> cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> I don't know if it's reproducible, but I can check
<cyphermox> that's not going to fix the sync though, because SHIM_DEBUG.
<infinity> cyphermox: Oh, sure, I just meant in general.  Like the commit cherrypick that superm1 pointed at, if that can be pulled in without altering the built EFI bits, then you can fudge things a bit for -signed and life goes on happily.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I'll dig into it later :)
<infinity> cyphermox: Given the turnaround times we've sometimes seen on shim, if fwupdate has a slow-moving-efi/fast-moving-userspace thing going on right now, the only two options would seem to be either 100% reproducible binary output for the EFI bit, or splitting the package (or a third option of "we're always way behind", I guess).
<cyphermox> superm1: could you file a bug about this?
<cyphermox> infinity: turnaround is much worse for the first time ever signing the thing too.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks for updating the ubuntu-mate-meta package yesterday :-)
<superm1> cyphermox: sure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupdate/+bug/1505741
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1505741 in fwupdate (Ubuntu) "Occasional errors with "dup: Bad file descriptor"" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> superm1: thanks!
<superm1> infinity: the reason I said shouldn't is because I haven't confirmed it doesn't cause the EFI binary to change, but based on how the build system works it spits out userspace and EFI binary separately so I have confidence that it wouldn't.  It just should be double checked.
<cyphermox> superm1: I'm concerned whether some part of the build process doesn't mess things up -- namely, the self-signing that happens on the fwupdate EFI binary towards the end
<infinity> superm1: Sure, and I suspect you're right about the EFI code not changing, but that doesn't guarantee the binary is identical, without occasionally taking steps to ensure that.
<cyphermox> we could easily remove that though
<superm1> Yep
<superm1> cyphermox: The self signing you turned off in the last upload
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> well, magic!
<infinity> Heh.
<cyphermox> superm1: I'll do a test in a bit rebuilding the binaries a couple of times and comparing the results
<infinity> Anyhow, the whole "send a binary off to MS to sign and then package it up" workflow for shim (and now fwupdate) is messy as it is, so there's fudging either way, but we definitely want to make sure that if a user rebuilds the package, they're getting the same thing as the binary we ship in -signed, minus the sig.
<superm1> cool
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<robru> <queuebot> Unapproved: indicator-datetime            <------------- this was published by mistake and the silo has been abandoned, please remove from queue
<infinity> robru: The one in wily, from silo 46?
<infinity> robru: Gone.
<robru> infinity: yep, thanks
<flexiondotorg> infinity, H-E-L-P! Please :-)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I've made a blunder.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Remember that artwork you merge for me recently.
<flexiondotorg> Some of the images are the wrong bit depth and don't display at all, totally missing the point of being more visible for low vision users.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Please can you merge - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/debian-cd/ubuntu-mate-fix/+merge/274327
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Can you help? ^^^^^^^
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: in a few hours
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks. I made a boo-boo :-/
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-14
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: I defer to infinity or cjwatson or someone else who can merge debian-cd; I don't have access.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Merged.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Many thanks.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I don't see the merge upstream yet. How long will it take to be included?
<rbasak> Can someone reject docker.io 1.6.2~dfsg1-1ubuntu4~15.04.1 from Vivid unapproved please? I have a replacement with the same version ready.
<flexiondotorg> I've just tried an upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 which fails because Thunderbird in 15.04 is newer than the one in 15.10.
<cjwatson> cjwatson@snakefruit:~$ for c in main restricted universe multiverse; do ./suite-diff.py ~ubuntu-archive/mirror/ubuntu/dists/{vivid-updates,wily}/$c/source/Sources.gz gt; done
<cjwatson> firefox: 41.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.15.04.2 > 41.0+build3-0ubuntu2
<cjwatson> oxide-qt: 1.9.5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 > 1.9.1-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> thunderbird: 1:38.3.0+build1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 > 1:38.2.0+build1-0ubuntu3
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- those could perhaps do with copying forward?  maybe with some discussion in the case of oxide-qt so that the CI Train stuff doesn't explode
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: ^-
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, Thanks for forwarding.
<rbasak> Can someone reject docker.io 1.6.2~dfsg1-1ubuntu4~15.04.1 from Vivid unapproved please? I have a replacement with the same version ready.
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, yeah, my uploads got rejected because they reverted changes that hadn't been proposed in the bzr branches
<cjwatson> ok, is that being reconciled?
<chrisccoulson> I can fix thunderbird, but tbh, I'm not particularly happy with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/219814387/firefox_41.0%2Bbuild3-0ubuntu1_41.0%2Bbuild3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz (carrying a powerpc-specific patch with no upstream bug link)
<chrisccoulson> ^ cjwatson
<chrisccoulson> If it really is a Firefox bug, it should be reported and fixed upstream (or at least agreed upstream that it's a firefox bug)
<chrisccoulson> And I don't actually understand why http://launchpadlibrarian.net/218029721/thunderbird_1%3A38.2.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu2_1%3A38.2.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu3.diff.gz is necessary - there's no Testsuite header in the control file anymore
<rbasak> chrisccoulson: the Testsuite header is now automatically generated by dpkg-source
<rbasak> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=blob_plain;f=doc/README.package-tests.rst;hb=HEAD
<rbasak> "This tag is added automatically by dpkg-source version 1.17.11 or later."
<cjwatson> doko: ^- could you please get the firefox/powerpc thing proposed upstream so that this can be reconciled properly?
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: You can certainly see the thunderbird stuff failing in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/t/thunderbird/wily/amd64/
<cjwatson> Prior to doko's fix, that is
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: And it's failing for stables on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/?q=thunderbird
<didrocks> doko: the new gconf fix gnome-media FTBFS (due to gconf postinst not running successfully on builders and some machines) ^
<rbasak> Can someone reject docker.io 1.6.2~dfsg1-1ubuntu4~15.04.1 from Vivid unapproved please? I have a replacement with the same version ready.
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> rbasak: done ^
<rbasak> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> yw
<rbasak> infinity: do you mind taking care of the latest docker.io in the queues for Trusty and Vivid please?
<rbasak> SRU tools are blocking on bugs mentioned in the changelog (and thus in Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in the changes file I presume) but the bugs don't actually have Ubuntu tasks.
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1478660 for example - the reporter was asked for verification and it is appearing in the pending-sru report.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1478660 in juju-core/1.23 "juju uses proxy to access bootstrap node" [High,Fix committed]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1478660 in juju-core 1.23 "juju uses proxy to access bootstrap node" [High,Fix committed]
<rbasak> Should the changelog not include these references, or do we need to fix the tools?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, would you mind copying the wily build of oxide from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to the archive please? (wily's version is older than vivid)
<jdstrand> sure
<rbasak> arges: thank you for clearing the apache2 SRU. Sorry, just uploaded another that was waiting for sponsorship by the same author.
<arges> rbasak: no problem
<rbasak> I'll ask him to try and bundle them together next time, but as he's a contributor I've not seen before I'd prefer to encourage him to carry on helping than to push back too hard
<arges> rbasak: yup, hopefully this experience illustrates why bundling would be useful as a contributor too (if they are aware of it)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, copied to wily-proposed
<arges> dannf: bug 1498618, are you doing an MRE for this instead or should I accept libguestfs into proposed as it is now?
<ubot2> bug 1498618 in libguestfs "FTBFS in trusty (QEMU version parsing)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498618
<ubot93> bug 1498618 in libguestfs (Ubuntu Trusty) "FTBFS in trusty (QEMU version parsing)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498618
<cyphermox> dannf: ^
<doko> bdmurray, please review the python3.4 update for trusty-proposed. patch was reviewed by both tyhicks and barry, updated the SRU description how to test for the PEP 476 behaviour
<bdmurray> Is it Thursday? ;-) today is arges's day
<arges> bdmurray: yea i'll look at it, just did a pass
<arges> doko: 3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.1 is still in -proposed, does this superceed it?
<arges> doko: ah i see 14.04.1 was removed due to regression
<dannf> arges: i think an MRE would be a good idea - i tried to push upstream to help w/ that (e.g. providing test commands I can wrap in DEP-8, etc) - but I haven't heard back yet. So, +1 accepting as-is.
<dannf> cyphermox: awesome! thanks for that!
<dannf> cjwatson: ^
<stgraber> apw: ^
<apw> we have a regression in play following a CVE fix in the kernel which is hopefully repaired by the lxc upload above so it would be good to get that in play as soon as we can
<arges> dannf: ok
<arges> apw: guess that's me
<arges> stgraber: apw : does this reference any bug#?
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1504781
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1504781 in lxc "lxc-test-ubuntu hangs forever in trusty-proposed with Linux 3.13.0-66: AppArmor denies /dev/ptmx mounting" [Undecided,New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1504781 in lxc (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxc-test-ubuntu hangs forever in trusty-proposed with Linux 3.13.0-66: AppArmor denies /dev/ptmx mounting" [Undecided,New]
<apw> arges, ^
<stgraber> arges: wasn't made aware of a bug #, I can re-upload with this one if you'd like
<arges> stgraber: : ) that would be great. I'll reject the current
<arges> was looking for the debdiff so i wouldn't have to bug you, but if you have that all setup even better
<cjwatson> dannf: yw
<stgraber> arges: re-uploaded
<arges> stgraber: thanks, will review soon
<arges> ok accepted
<stgraber> cool
<apw> arges, thanks
<apw> stgraber, adt should do its do shortly and confirm its fixed
<stgraber> hopefully that was enough. I went through the upstream git history and it looks like this should contain all the relevant stuff.
<stgraber> only extra stuff we have in wily is to support systemd which isn't relevant to trusty
<cyphermox> ^ yet another iteration of ipmitool SRU for the usb transport, fixes the ppc build failure.
<stgraber> arges, apw: so the lxc SRU is bad in that it doesn't fix anything, I'm sending an updated one now which based on feedback from jjohansen should actually fix things
<stgraber> arges: feel free to fail the SRU if you want, or just wait for the new one and let that one in
<apw> stgraber, thank you for wacking om this 1
<arges> stgraber: ok i'll look at it now
<arges> stgraber: don't see it in the queue . did it get rejected?
<stgraber> 21:30 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.7-0ubuntu0.9]
<stgraber> looks like somebody beat you to it
<arges> stgraber: cool. : )
<arges> well hopefully that really fixes it
<stgraber> yeah, I hope so
<stgraber> looks like pitti was the one accepting it
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-15
<flexiondotorg> Are 15.10 release candidate images going to made today?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: I'll announce the freeze (much) later today, I probably won't spin the first RC batch until Friday.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Not that that should discourage anyone from testing dailies. :P
<flexiondotorg> infinity, That's great thanks.
<flexiondotorg> I was just wondering if it was happening and when I need to get the release notes completed.
<pitti> sorry about another systemd upload; the new "scheduled shutdown" check is still unstable, I uploaded a fix
<pitti> test suite only
<jdstrand> cjwatson: can you approve that ^ if it needs it
<cjwatson> apparently not
<jdstrand> heh, ok
<jdstrand> I saw it was in the ubuntu-desktop seed and thought it might get hung up
<cjwatson> I think it has a manual exception
<flexiondotorg> infinity, cyphermox Can I request some sponsoring please?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-welcome/+bug/1506530
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1506530 in ubuntu-mate-welcome "ubuntu-mate-welcome 1.0.3.4a bug fix release [debdiff attached]" [Undecided,New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1506530 in ubuntu-mate-welcome (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-mate-welcome 1.0.3.4a bug fix release [debdiff attached]" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> Can we get that in before the images are spun?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: you've got this in source control, in theory. I think it would be better to disable by removing rather than disabling by commenting out.
<flexiondotorg> I have now ;-)
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: also, nitpicking at this point and I hope I'm not the first to tell you, bit ideally there should be more bugs than your bugfix release bugs, and instead close independent bug reports against things if possible
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I've commented out because I will re-instate these for 16.04.
<cyphermox> ie. normally we'd see this closing two bugs, one for synapse, one for simplescreenrecorder, or one for both but not so much as a request to sponsor a bugfix release
<cyphermox> do you see what I mean?
<cyphermox> the bugfix release is a side-effect of the reported issues
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, This is not closing bugs in the upstream applications, just the enablement in Ubuntu MATE.
<cyphermox> oh, I know
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I understand that there are not bug report saying that Ubuntu MATE can't install SSR.
<cyphermox> I mean you'd normally see a bug against ubuntu-mate-welcome that says it's recommending app XYZ which segfaults or is incompatible.
<flexiondotorg> I have raised both issues upstream and do intend to fix the root cause of both.
<flexiondotorg> I do understand what you're saying.
<flexiondotorg> But very limited time here :-(
<cyphermox> i understand that, next time please :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I will.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, And I have in the past. Last MATE Tweak I raised all the bugs people had told me about but not actually filed :-(
<flexiondotorg> This is the same.
<flexiondotorg> I know the issues exists via community feedback, but no bug report filed.
<flexiondotorg> Sad face.
<cyphermox> it happens often, same for all flavors I guess
<cyphermox> I for one don't have any time to spend on forums though, and I just can't stand the workflow :/
<flexiondotorg> One of those issue was "reported" via YouTube.
<cyphermox> yay
<flocculant> ha
<wxl> eta for our final milestone testing image?
<flocculant> wxl as far as I can see - spinning the images tomorrow
<wxl> okie dokie flocculant, thanks
<flocculant> welcome of course :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Did you start merging that ubuntu-mate-welcome change yet?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, If not, hold fire.
<cyphermox> ok
<flocculant> cyphermox or whoever can - we've got an update in -proposed currently, fixes some LP and bugzilla bugs, adds some translations and an irritant that's not been reported anywhere as yet, could someone look at it for us please :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=parole
<flocculant> tia
<flocculant> heh - it doesn't add an irritant that's not been reported, but it does remove one :)
<cyphermox> flocculant: sorry, I'm not in the release team or archive admin team, I don't have access to approve things in the queue.
<flocculant> I wasn't sure - sorry for the ping :)
<flocculant> infinity: could you look at that ^^ for us please :)
<cyphermox> flocculant: no trouble
<cyphermox> flocculant: fwiw, I'd argue maybe +- New hidden setting to persistently hide the menubar makes it perhaps not a bugfix only release
<flocculant> that's the minor irritant
<krytarik> No, this is it :P - "and make the menubar hiding per running session persistent".
<flocculant> cyphermox: it's not actually switched on
<flocculant> afaik
<krytarik> Fwiw, http://git.xfce.org/apps/parole/commit/?id=770d977315b2d326dff9a96fd8bb65b9d5093939
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, ubuntu-mate-welcome does still require that update.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Just been testing some upstream fixes. No dice.
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-welcome/+bug/1506530
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1506530 in ubuntu-mate-welcome "ubuntu-mate-welcome 1.0.3.4a bug fix release [debdiff attached]" [Undecided,New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1506530 in ubuntu-mate-welcome (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-mate-welcome 1.0.3.4a bug fix release [debdiff attached]" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> Ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thank you.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: does it have to be named 1.0.3.4a? why not 1.0.3.5?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Only 1.0.3.4a because I had stuff rejected during FF for bumping the version.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, 1.0.3.5 is fine by me.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, You about for a very quick question?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: what's your question?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I've not done the RC thing before.
<flexiondotorg> Will there be an announcement? Are release notes required?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: this is "THE" release notes on the 22nd. so there will be an announcement.
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-16
<bluesabre> welcome back everyone :)
<bluesabre> Please let me know if there is anything that needs to be done for parole to be approved. The hide-menubar setting that was discussed earlier only makes the existing hide-menubar functionality persistent across sessions. That setting is non-default.
<bluesabre> and now with a few hightable pings...
<bluesabre> doko, infinity, Laney: Please let me know if there is anything that needs to be done for parole to be approved. The hide-menubar setting that was discussed earlier only makes the existing hide-menubar functionality persistent across sessions. That setting is non-default.
<bluesabre> I'll be around throughout the evening if there are any questions or if I need to create an last-minute FFe report to move it along
<bluesabre> :)
<lamont> infinity: yo up?>
<lamont> you up, rather?
<lamont> or who is my favorite release team person today?
<infinity> lamont: I'm sort of here.  What's up?
<Ukikie> I thought infinity was our favorite every day.
<infinity> Aww.
<infinity> lamont: --^
<lamont> woot
<lamont> thank you kind sir.  I shall sleep in peace tonight
<infinity> That makes one of us.
<Ukikie> Yeeep.
<lamont> infinity: it's entirely possible that I was speaking in hopes, rather than certainty
<lamont> I'll make it home and to sleep in about 90 min, and the alarm goes off about 6 hours after that. :9
<Logan> is it okay to upload a new version of zimlib that fixes an FTBFS on rebuild? it introduces a rename of the library package for GCC 5, but there are no rdeps, and it's unseeded
<Logan> infinity: you around still? ^
<infinity> Logan: Just a sync, I assume?
<Logan> yep
<infinity> Logan: Sounds reasonable to me.
<Logan> awesome, thanks!
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Laney, cyphermox - Please can someone process this upload request?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-welcome/+bug/1506530
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1506530 in ubuntu-mate-welcome "ubuntu-mate-welcome 1.0.3.4a bug fix release [debdiff attached]" [Undecided,New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1506530 in ubuntu-mate-welcome (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-mate-welcome 1.0.3.4a bug fix release [debdiff attached]" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> I discussed it with cyphermox yesterday in here.
<jamespage> morning release team - there is an upload of openvswitch in the unapproved queue which should resolve bug 1314887
<ubot2> bug 1314887 in openvswitch "ifupdown hook is missing in upstart script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314887
<ubot93> bug 1314887 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Trusty) "ifupdown hook is missing in upstart script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314887
<jamespage> appreciate that's not directly impacting wily, but it is blocking any testing in the Ubuntu Cloud Archive right now
<gilir> hi, is it possible to accept lxappearance-obconf upload ? It should unblock all openbox/obconf packages blocked by proposed-migration, and fix a crash on Lubuntu ISO
<Laney> pitti: can you review glib2.0 maybe?
<pitti> Laney: argh no diff :)
<pitti> ah, the upstream point release
<pitti> Laney: did that get any pre-testing?
<pitti> it
<pitti> 'll trigger a lot of autopkgtests, but they don't cover all the desktop-y aspects
<pitti> Laney: i. e. did you run ubuntu with this version for a day or so?
<Laney> been running it for a couple of days
<Laney> I uploaded it to sid already too
<Laney> thanks pitti!
<pitti> no worries!
<Laney> ah, and that one too, I didn't understand it
<pitti> infinity, Laney: uploading langpack spew now
<pitti> shall I mass-accept?
<pitti> well, what do I ask, we do want them
<Laney> :)
<Laney> go for it
<pitti> Laney: you still have a migration block, right?
<Laney> for?
<Laney> I had one for compiz and unity which I just killed
<pitti> desktop packages?
<pitti> Laney: ah, just for those? I was looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity
<pitti> and assumed this would be the generic "final freeze" block
<Laney> no, there isn't one of those (yet?)
<Laney> I would guess next week once respins happen if we do that
<pitti> Laney: my connection is a bit shaky right now; do you mind running this several times in the next 15 mins or so: queue -s wily-proposed -Q unapproved -E accept language-pack-
<pitti> I accepted the first hundred or so
<Laney> sure, wilco
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> Laney: uploads finished a while ago, I'm accepting the last batch
<Laney> +1
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hey, I have this compiz SRU (https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/vivid-rebuild-ddebs/+merge/271931) that is waiting for some time (it's just a no-change rebuild, because of missing ddebs)... So I've been told that the reason of that is that the bug didn't get attached to the ubuntu changelog
<Trevinho> what should I do?
<bdmurray> Trevinho: it's in -proposed and looks like it is ready to be released, however we don't release on Friday, so ping someone on Monday.
<Trevinho> bdmurray: ok, that's fine. thanks for the info
<bdmurray> Trevinho: Thinking about it more does it need to move away from -proposed?
<Trevinho> bdmurray: I don't think there's rush at this point
<Trevinho> indeed it's a blocked silo, but.. not sure
<Trevinho> how are the resources atm
<bdmurray> Trevinho: I mean regular users don't need the ddebs
<Trevinho> bdmurray: ah, yeah... I mostly done it to get e.u.c to work properly and since we had to debug some issues with some users
<bdmurray> Trevinho: right and e.u.c will work fine with the packages from -proposed
<Trevinho> fair enough
<Trevinho> bdmurray: what about ddebs repo?
<bdmurray> Trevinho: they should be there too
<Trevinho> fine... So that's just enough for me
<Trevinho> all I want is to free the silo then
<bdmurray> infinity, slangasek: there is a language-pack-ja in T, V -proposed that isn't showing up on the SRU report...
<infinity> bdmurray: The sru-report intentionally filters langpacks.
<bdmurray> infinity: How / when does the releasing happen then?
<infinity> bdmurray: pitti usually takes care of the langpack magic, not sure his criteria.
<superm1> cyphermox: just want to make sure you know i uploaded fwupd against yesterday in case you didn't see it.  it's been accepted already
<doko> slangasek, infinity: could somebody of you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+bug/1502178 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1502178 in squid3 "update squid from 3.3.8 to 3.3.14" [Undecided,New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1502178 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "update squid from 3.3.8 to 3.3.14" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox>  superm1: hmm?
<superm1> fixes an issue with files nestled in a directory
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> sounds good
<superm1> cyphermox: i'm not aware of any other issues (and wasn't aware of this until it got mentioned to me yesterday), do you know of anything else that needs fixing with regards to it?
<cyphermox> superm1: nothing I can think of right now
<cyphermox> if anything they should be filed as bugs already
<superm1> cyphermox: okay.  any luck with the fwupdate dup thing and making sure that patching it doesn't change the EFI binary?
<cyphermox> superm1: I haven't been able to get to that yet; there are some bugs I need to fix before I get to it
<superm1> okay
<cyphermox> I guess I could look tomorrow at the airport
<superm1> cyphermox: unfortunately it seems that patch will need some more work, in was working on parsing the file now, but it is causing some other problems that i couldn't identify until i tried it on a real system
<superm1> cyphermox: okay that fixes the secondary issue, verified on live hardware ^
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-17
<flocculant> patiently waiting for the RC images ...
<tsimonq2> what is the timing on RC for Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> wxl said that I should ask here
<infinity> tsimonq2: I plan to kick it all off before I head to the airport in a couple of hours.
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> I'd like to get yet for wily a new upstream release. It's about a package @universe. Is it still possible?
<infinity> ari-tczew: Maybe, but new upstream releases are risky right before release.
<ari-tczew> infinity: I know, but I'll test it
<infinity> ari-tczew: Well, what is the package, and what's the justification?
<tsimonq2> infinity: can't you do it now? or are you waiting on something?
<ari-tczew> infinity: kadu - current version is pretty old, deprecated
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm doing more than one thing right now. :P
<ari-tczew> would be nice to ship fresh release in wily
<infinity> ari-tczew: kadu 2.1 only barely hit sid, I'm dubious that it's had any real testing.
<tsimonq2> infinity: but a lot of people are waiting :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: don't you just have to press a button?
<infinity> tsimonq2: No.
<tsimonq2> infinity: :/ fine
<ari-tczew> infinity: I get in touch with users on upstream's forum and they mostly recommend it
<infinity> tsimonq2: Alright.  Lubuntu on the way.  To be fair, it won't be much different from the last daily. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: ok, thank you
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.3, Vivid 15.04, Wily Beta 2 | Archive: final freeze | Wily Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<flexiondotorg> infinity, You still about?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Ubuntu MATE is missing from the Builds: above.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, May I also request that ubuntu-mate-meta is updated, it removed Compiz from armhf dur to LP: #1347925.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1347925 in compiz "Compiz package conflicts on armhf for 14.04 and 15.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347925
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1347925 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz package conflicts on armhf for 14.04 and 15.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347925
<infinity> flexiondotorg: I'm sure mate's coming.  And I'm running to the airport, so can't help right now, sorry.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I'll look out for it.
<flexiondotorg> Coming to London?
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-18
<darkxst> infinity, can I sneak mutter/shell 3.16.4 through freeze? it fixes a pretty severe bug on nvidia drivers, and otherwise just a bunch of small general fixes
<doko> $ sudo apt-get install aptdaemon python3-aptdaemon
<doko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<doko>  python3-aptdaemon : Depends: gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (< 0.9) but 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<doko> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<doko> not merged since summer 2014 :-/  trying to merge now
<doko> anybody be able to run software-center in wily? seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12840581/
<doko> hmm, where did the gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 come from ?
<doko> and software-center works again
<darkxst> doko, Ive seen reports of that though it was caused by random ppa's
<darkxst> thought
<darkxst> not seen it here, myself though
<doko> darkxst, it was uploaded to -proposed on 9/11 by Riddell. then apparently removed.
<stgraber> robru: queuebot is running the current bzr tip. Looking at the log, what happened is that it was unable to reach the Canonical DC for a little bit, which if those kind of errors aren't handled properly would lead to its internal state to be wiped clean, then re-populated when the remote server comes back online, leading to it dumping everything in the channel
<robru> stgraber: but the code specifically says to skip making any notices if the dict of requests is empty. Not sure what the internal state would have looked like to cause this, it would have needed to keep some value in there but have all wrong statuses that got corrected after
<stgraber> robru: yeah, all I see here is a bunch of http failures to various APIs, so could be that it got a failure halfway through update or something
<robru> stgraber: ah OK, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-17
<pitti> santa_: indeed; calligra released
<valorie> pitti: \o/ and thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pylxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1.1]
<xnox> slangasek, i have built-using better handling... however I'm not sure it's great
<xnox> ? Unknown dependency libc6-mips32 (= 2.24-0ubuntu1) by zsh-static
 * xnox giggles
<xnox> maybe we can specify something on the source package, that if something is built-using me it means this binary package?
<xnox> e.g. Source: glibc would have Built-Using-Binary-Hint: libc6-dev, or libc6-dev should Built-Using-Binary-Hint: True
<mardy> pitti: the armhf task seems to be stuck here, can you please restart it? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971
<mardy> (britney)
<xnox> infinity, slangasek: what do you think about http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/germinate-output/builtusing/desktop.depends ?
<xnox> grep for "Built-Using"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (xenial-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:4.2.9.1-1ubuntu1.16.04.1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> infinity, we have name =)
<apw> xnox, yay ... i think he is afk just at this instance collecting supplies or similar
<acheronuk> Zesty Zapus
<pitti> mardy: will do shortly; I need to update request.cgi to the new PPA naming forat
 * barry will forever read "zapus" as "zappa"
<davmor2> barry: just call it frank for short
<flocculant> lol
<barry> davmor2: +1
<mardy> pitti: thanks
<tsimonq2> WOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> Z announced!
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.5, Xenial 16.04.1, Yakkety 16.10 | Archive: closed | Zesty Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<pitti> OMG!
<tsimonq2> IKR ZOMGWTFBBQ!1
 * infinity is grabbing a bit of breakfast, then spending the day opening ZZ Top.
<pitti> dictionary o'clock
<flocculant> frank is better than zz top
<pitti> infinity: not Zany, Zesty
<infinity> pitti: Yes, you're reading the topic diff backwards.
<infinity> 08:21 -!- Irssi: Topic: -: Zany Release Coordination
<infinity> 08:21 -!- Irssi: Topic: +: Zesty Release Coordination
<pitti> indeed, yes
<infinity> (best irssi plugin ever)
<pitti> ok, so a zapus is a tiny mouse, but in my dictionary "zesty" is a culinary term (like "well spiced").. cruel!
<flocculant> pitti: red in tooth and claw :p
<infinity> Zesty can also be applied to people (and anthropomorphic animals, I guess) to mean something similar to feisty.  So, I guess we have a repeat.
<apw> and cna mean full of intersting flavours and depth
<infinity> But at least 99% of our uploaders can probably spell this one.
<flocculant> pitti: zest - great enthusiasm and energy
<apw> lots of fun meanings, but most importantly, easy to spell
<pitti> indeed, http://dict.leo.org/?search=zest is more helpful :)
<flocculant> :)
<infinity> I'll bet most can pronounce it too, which will be novel.
<flocculant> ha ha
<xnox> slangasek, i have germinate patch and components missmatches patch
<xnox> but it's impossible for me to run components-missmatches because the output of my germinate is not what it wants/expects.
<xnox> what shall I do?
<xnox> push germinate & ubuntu-archive-tools to launchpad and ask you to pull those and run them on snakefruit or something? did you manage to run components-missmatches last time?
<pitti> mardy: done
<pitti> infinity: btw, can https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily finally stop being "supported"?
<mardy> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> Laney: pushed https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=79e2071e05 but creating containers and nova images is blocked on actually opening the release on archive.u.c.
<infinity> pitti: Working on it. :P
<pitti> Laney: running seed-new-release for autopkgtest now, and making some tweak to it to not take so hilariously long
<pitti> infinity: sorry, wasn't meant as impatience, just a status update
<slangasek> xnox: what do I think> I think it's a big text table ;)  and previously I ran patched germinate locally for testing c-m output, I think I posted my hacked-up script for this on the mailing list at the time
<slangasek> tjaalton: freeipa removed by mistake> I guess the mistake here was processing the removal from unstable, but the package was still in experimental at the time which was where the Ubuntu version had been synced from?  Yeah, seems I should've been reading more closely. :/  As far as getting it back into yakkety, is that important enough to do for a non-LTS release, vs. picking it back up in zesty?
<tjaalton> slangasek: well, some folks seem to want the client at least. the "orphaned" xenial version will still work after upgrade to yakkety
<tjaalton> maybe I could provide it via the ppa
<slangasek> tjaalton: if you think it's important, we /can/ push it into -updates; I'm just pondering the best way to do this
<slangasek> I don't want to pull in the current version of the package from Debian unstable without it first being tested
<slangasek> but I could resurrect the binaries that were previously in yakkety and copy them to yakkety-proposed
<slangasek> and I would forego any SRU verification in this case
<slangasek> forgo
<tsimonq2> infinity: when you set up Zesty in Launchpad, I'll do the wiki pages, unless you want me to do it now?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Which wiki pages were you intending to set up?
<tsimonq2> w.u.c/ZestyZapier
<tsimonq2> whoops, Zapus
<tsimonq2> infinity: ^
<tsimonq2> The ones I called dibs on a few days ago. :P
<tjaalton> slangasek: resurrecting them is fine, and i'll let folks test them too
<slangasek> tjaalton: well, I'm going to resurrect directly to yakkety-updates :)
<slangasek> tjaalton: except, erm, copy-package isn't showing me binaries for 4.3.2-1
<apw> would we have cleaned -release before closing it
<slangasek> apw: not out of launchpad's guts
<slangasek> though maybe there was a launchpad cleaning I'm just not aware of
<slangasek> it did get copied to release, so it definitely had binaries at one point ;)
<slangasek> tjaalton: so since copy-package fails me, it'll have to go through the SRU process (because there will be new binary builds, that need to be tested before publish to -updates, so SRU bug + verification)
<cjwatson> We haven't purged binaries from LP for quite a while
<cjwatson> You may have better luck if you give copy-package an explicit version?
<cjwatson> (if you didn't already)
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> This is just copy-package lying to you, actually
<cjwatson> IIRC there's some reason it fails to accurately predict what the copy will contain in this case
<cjwatson> But it's just an inaccurate prediction, it doesn't mean that binaries won't be copied
<cjwatson> slangasek: It's a safe copy, there'll be no new binary builds (can't - LP would reject them)
<slangasek> cjwatson: ah, ok
<slangasek> tjaalton: in that case, resurrected to yakkety-updates, maybe :)
<infinity> slangasek: copy-package won't show binaries.
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, Colin explained it.
<infinity> Well, "explained". :)
<infinity> cjwatson: The "some reason" is that copy-package uses getPublishedBinaries, I assume.
<infinity> cjwatson: And, well, that ain't published.
<infinity> s/that/they/
<infinity> Yup, it sure does.
<infinity> Not sure if there's a better way to make that prediction more reliably.
<infinity> But it's a wart we all learn of and then learn to not care about.
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<infinity> I guess the "better" way would be to follow from the source to the builds to the builds' binaries, but ick.
<tjaalton> slangasek: sweet, thanks :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Anyhow, feel free to create whatever boilerplate zesty wiki pages should exist, except for the release schedule.  I'll get to that shortly.
<krytarik> pitti, infinity: Now that the new Calligra package (and thus Krita) is in yakkety-updates, can one of you please update the Studio meta again too?  Thanks!
<pitti> infinity: want me to do the distro-info SRUs? (out of self-interest, I need it for the infra)
<pitti> stefanor didn't commit the update to https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/distro-info-data.git yet, but being collab-maint I suppose I could do that too
<pitti> bah, the yakkety release date in distro-info-data is one week off
<pitti> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/distro-info-data.git updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.7ubuntu1 => 0.8+16.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.29 => 0.29ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (xenial-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu0.1 => 0.28ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (trusty-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu0.5 => 0.18ubuntu0.6] (core)
<pitti> infinity: ^ review, s'il te plaît ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (precise-proposed/main) [0.8ubuntu0.10 => 0.8ubuntu0.11] (ubuntu-server)
<barry> i know the zesty archive is closed.  can i still do an upload and have it sit around until it opens, or should i wait.  and if the latter, what's the eta?
<pitti> barry: you can't upload yet, it hasn't been created on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ yet
<barry> pitti: ack
<tumbleweed> pitti: oh, sorry. was on a plane on thursday :P
<pitti> tumbleweed: o/
<pitti> tumbleweed: no worries; I hope you don't mind my commits?
<tumbleweed> go for it :)
<pitti> tumbleweed: retroactively done :) (I wanted it in collab-maint before uploading the SRUs)
<pitti> I just didn't upload, I don't want to do that without maintainer's consent at least
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'll do that now
<pitti> barry: I also wonder where to put my debhelper merge :)
<tumbleweed> oh, he only announced the new name today, anyway
 * barry 's finger hovers over the button
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: criu (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.0-2ubuntu3 => 2.6-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.16 => 2.16ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.16+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.16+16.10ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.6 => 20101020ubuntu451.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (trusty-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu318.40 => 20101020ubuntu318.41] (core)
<clivejo> hi folks, we (Kubuntu) have a very small fix to make to our packaging, but it is actually preventing our users from upgrading to Yakkety.  We have fixed the packaging and have a debdiff on this bug report LP 1633692
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<clivejo> anyone able to help get it accepted and into Xenial ASAP?
 * ahoneybun pokes Mirv
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You just need to upload it, and it will go in the SRU queue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvme-cli (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.5-1 => 0.5-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<Mirv> ahoneybun: what tsimonq2 said. upload, then poke SRU team to get it forward from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<cpaelzer> Hi, I wanted to ask if one could take a look at bug 1606940
<ubot5`> bug 1606940 in qemu (Ubuntu Trusty) "A a single PCI read or write appears twice on the PCIe bus. This happens when using the SR-IOV feature with some PCI devices" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606940
<cpaelzer> I tried to summarize the current state of its missing verification, but would appreciate some guidance by the release team
<xnox> slangasek, i only see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-March/039274.html without scripts to rerun things.
<cpaelzer> especially since depending on the decision that means clearing things from proposed
<xnox> it is a mistery that $ germinate -cmain,universe output is not good enough for components-missmatches report.
 * xnox is failing to figure out what else happens on snakefruit in between germinate and components-missmatches report runs.
<cpaelzer> xnox: it is probably a bit like https://xkcd.com/730/
<xnox> pitti, have you ever run components-missmatches report, outside of snakefruit infra?
<pitti> xnox: no, I didn't
<pitti> xnox: at some point all of this ought to be charmed up so that it can be run and developed in lxd..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ifupdown [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.8.13ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:3.20.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted file-roller [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-3 => 1:4.2.9.1-4] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-netbook [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1.16.1-1]
<sil2100> Hey! Is it possible to do zesty uploads already?
<ginggs> sil2100: see topic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6494 entries have been added or removed
<apw> sil2100, not yet ... opening is not a teensy job ^^ things are progressing
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<xnox> slangasek, i only found this from you https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-March/039274.html and it does not look like it has a script to re-run components-missmatches outside of snakefruit infra.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.16+16.10ubuntu1.1]
<cjwatson> xnox: it runs off a sync of LP's output
<cjwatson> xnox: which is lp:ubuntu-archive-publishing, finalize.d/20-germinate
<cjwatson> well, scripts/cron.germinate
<cjwatson> xnox: the $GERMINATEROOT directory that's the output of scripts/cron.germinate is the input to component-mismatches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.16ubuntu1]
<xnox> and an unsplit mirror
<pitti> apw: resuming my SRU review run from earlier, FYI
 * xnox rsyncs ubuntu-ports on top of ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lightdm [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.20.0-0ubuntu1]
<cpaelzer> pitti: if you are doing an SRU run atm could you take a look at bug 1606940?
<ubot5`> bug 1606940 in qemu (Ubuntu Trusty) "A a single PCI read or write appears twice on the PCIe bus. This happens when using the SR-IOV feature with some PCI devices" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606940
<pitti> cpaelzer: ack
<cpaelzer> I asked here this morning already but that might have been too early for anyone to pick up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-optimus [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [16.10.1-1]
<pitti> one package away from being done with yakkety, will then do trusty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fcitx [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1:4.2.9.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fcitx [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:4.2.9.1-1ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<pitti> cpaelzer: if it doesn't (completely) fix the problem that's fine -- there can always be another SRU; the more important aspect is to check that it doesn't break anything else, i. e. QEMU still works on other platforms
<xnox> getting somewhere... zesty is in the way
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (trusty-proposed) [20101020ubuntu318.41]
<cpaelzer> pitti: thanks - that POV gives me a chance to verify on my own - I'll quote you, do a bunch of tests and verify it then if it is ok
<pitti> cpaelzer: I just followed up on the bug with that statement too
<cpaelzer> pitti: perfect
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected distro-info-data [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.29ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.2]
<pitti> tumbleweed: sorry about https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/distro-info-data.git/commit/?id=42b861b -- mind uploading again? (or I can do it too)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected distro-info-data [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.18ubuntu0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected distro-info-data [source] (precise-proposed) [0.8ubuntu0.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (xenial-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu0.1 => 0.28ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.29 => 0.29ubuntu0.1] (core)
<xnox> cjwatson, thank you! just had to get an unsplit dists/ mirror, and patch everything to forget that zesty is a thing, and use yakkety throughout.
<xnox> probably could have just symlinked zesty to yakkety locally, oh well.
<cjwatson> cool.  sorry it's complicated, but it is at least possible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (precise-proposed/main) [0.8ubuntu0.10 => 0.8ubuntu0.11] (ubuntu-server)
<xnox> cjwatson, http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/germinate-output/builtusing/components-missmatches.svg
<xnox> slangasek, infinity ^
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/germinate-output/builtusing/components-missmatches.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.29ubuntu0.1]
 * xnox is happy
<xnox> coffee time
<pitti> xnox: yay, you managed to run it locally at last?
<xnox> pitti, yeah...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (trusty-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu0.5 => 0.18ubuntu0.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.18ubuntu0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (precise-proposed) [0.8ubuntu0.11]
<infinity> xnox: That's a lot more stuff than the official c-m...
<infinity> xnox: And not all built-using.
<infinity> xnox: So, erm... Why?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6ubuntu5 => 9.6ubuntu6] (core)
<doko> thre they are ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (zesty-proposed) [9.6ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (zesty-proposed/main) [2.27-8ubuntu2 => 2.27-9ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.27-9ubuntu1]
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> doko: Did you accept them?
<infinity> doko: Cause that won't work so well. :P
<doko> infinity: ouch
<infinity> I did mention "I won't accept them right away". ;)
<infinity> S'ok, I'll just retry them when I'm ready.
<doko> ok, binutils doesn't need the updated base-files
<infinity> Oh.  Wait.  Nothing to retry.  I'll have to generate the missing builds later.
<infinity> I'll get there.
<infinity> No chroots == no build records created. :)
<apw> heh never seen that before, an empty build bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (zesty-proposed/main) [10ubuntu1 => 10.2.2ubuntu1] (core)
<pitti> ^ probably one of the earlier packages you should accept after builds are sorted out
<infinity> pitti: Ta.
<infinity> pitti: Say, how close are we to dropping pkg-create-dbgsyms and using the built-in dh support with a small s/deb/ddeb/ delta to avoid confusing ourselves?
<pitti> infinity: shouldn't actually be so bad, but I haven't looked into the details of that
<pitti> so for now this merge just keeps the old stuff
<infinity> pitti: I kinda assumed that with that change (s/deb/ddeb/) it should kinda Just Work with current infra.
<pitti> yeah
<infinity> And I'm not super keen on changing the extention for us.
<pitti> I can look into that
<pitti> no, we can't build -dbgsym as .debs, LP will fall over
<infinity> Well, aside from infra exploding, I think Debian was wrong anyway.
<infinity> And keeping that delta forever is pretty much harmless.
<infinity> And gives us an excuse to have the package soft-blacklisted from autosync.
<pitti> ok, I'll do some experiments to at least get a feeling how different the dh approach is
<infinity> Which isn't a bad thing for toolchain.
<pitti> our "don't install upstream changelogs" delta is also fairly permanent anyway
<infinity> The dh approach was heavily based on pkg-create, so I *hope* it's a drop-in replacement.
<pitti> IMHO we should stop doing that in Debina as well, it's just pointlessly ballooning packages
<infinity> People asked me about it a lot as it was happening, and I assume they pinged you too.
<infinity> But I haven't looked closely at the final product.
<infinity> Fingers crossed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmware-nsx (xenial-proposed/universe) [8.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 8.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.4] (no packageset)
<jamespage> bdmurray, hello - could you take a look at ^^ vmware-nsx upload - it fixes the FTBFS that bug 1574610 tripped over due to the concurrenct neutron SRU going through (which I missed in pre-upload testing)
<ubot5`> bug 1574610 in vmware-nsx (Ubuntu Xenial) "[DVSPlugin]Missing table nsxv_subnet_ext_attributes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574610
<Kamilion> urgh. trying to run pip3 freeze results in pip._vendor.pkg_resources.RequirementParseError: Invalid requirement, parse error at "'-lxc==0.'"
<jamespage> ftbfs bug 1634450
<ubot5`> bug 1634450 in vmware-nsx (Ubuntu Xenial) "ftbfs in xenial proposed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1634450
<pitti> infinity: there's actually some stuff left, like checking grep -qs '^Build-Debug-Symbols: yes$' /CurrentlyBuilding, disabling for PPA builds, etc. -- not sure how much of that is still actually relevant, though
<pitti> infinity: I suppose we can replace NO_PKG_MANGLE=1 with ENABLE_DBGSYM=0 though
<apw> we still have a ticky for that in the PPAs so i assume we need that
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23343298/ :/
<pitti> but I can port just that to dh_strip
<pitti> still easier than keeping the entire pkg-create-dbgsym
<infinity> pitti: NO_PKG_MANGLE is overloaded anyway.
<clivejo> where do the SRU team hang out?
<infinity> clivejo: On the beach in Mexico.
<infinity> clivejo: (Or here)
<clivejo> that would be nice!
<clivejo> I need to get an SRU into xenial / Yakkety
<infinity> clivejo: Enough overlap between ubuntu-sru, ubuntu-release, and ubuntu-archive, that we kinda just shove all three in this channel.
<clivejo> but Im bit confused as to how to do it
<apw> clivejo, tells us what you have done so far
<clivejo> usually we patch in +1 (dev), but we kinda in limbo with that at the moment
<infinity> clivejo: File bugs.  Make sure bugs contain SRU boilerplate about rationale, test cases, etc.  Reference bugs in changelog.  Upload to xenial.
<clivejo> LP 1633692
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<infinity> clivejo: So, that all looks in order.  You're just missing the "upload it" bit.
<infinity> clivejo: Or if you can't, "find a sponsor".
<clivejo> I think I can
<clivejo> but is the version numbering correctr
<clivejo> 1.1?
<infinity> Yup.
<apw> pretend there is a devel update coming :)
<clivejo> and I just dput to ubuntu and LP assigns it to the correct queue?
<infinity> Yup.
<infinity> clivejo: Remember how all your yakkety uploads during devel went to yakkety-proposed?
<clivejo> ah thanks, just wanted to check!
<infinity> Well, devel isn't special. :P
<infinity> We rewrite $dist to $dist-proposed for all releases.
<infinity> So it just magically works.
<clivejo> infinity: Ive only had upload rights about a week now, but I learned a while ago not to assume things!
<clivejo> always best to ask and make sure!
<infinity> clivejo: Yeahp, ask away.
<clivejo> can you guys poke it on?
<infinity> pitti might be game for poking it.  He's been SRU queue mangling today.
<clivejo> this is affecting a lot of users who want to upgrade to yakkety yak
<xnox> infinity, this is my botched up run against yakkety. and it's probably includes touch seed, but official c-m runs do not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (xenial-proposed/universe) [5.6.2-1ubuntu1 => 5.6.2-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu)
<clivejo> ^^ pitti : would you mind trying to encourage that through the system please
<clivejo> thanks infinity
<pitti> clivejo: yep, will look after lunch
<clivejo> thanking you kindly
<clivejo> so in YY, the current version is 5.7.5-0ubuntu2, so my SRU will be 2.1?
<apw> clivejo, imagine that the ubuntu2 was in ZZ as well, then you'd have alredy uploaded an ubuntu3 there, and be using 2.1 in yakkety to keep under it
<clivejo> I guess I have a bad imagination!
<clivejo> does the new ZZ archive just get a copy of everything?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover
<acheronuk> The Zesty Zapus (pre-release freeze) 5.7.5-0ubuntu2
<xnox> weirdly infinity, http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/germinate-output/builtusing/components-missmatches.svg this looks fine
<xnox> no?
<apw> clivejo, it already has indeed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover
<acheronuk> snap
<clivejo> oh so I can upload ubuntu3 to zz?
<apw> clivejo, you can expect the release-team to sort out the missmatch that you doing the SRU will cause, or ask you for help
<clivejo> if I could upload ubuntu3 to ZZ that would sort out these problems in my head!
<apw> clivejo, you can't yet, and the 2.1 should get copied forward too in the mid-term
<infinity> xnox: Compare it to the ubuntu-archive version.  There are some new nodes there that aren't built-using.  Curious if you fixed a bug or introduced one. :P
<apw> clivejo, but pretend you have and behave that way
<clivejo> ok, thanks for helping me get my head around that!
<apw> clivejo, these few days are fun times
<clivejo> uploading 2.1 to yakkety just felt wrong for some reason!
<infinity> FSVO "fun".
<apw> infinity, some rather twisted and dark version indeed
<infinity> Well, I have fun doing openings, actually.
<infinity> I just don't have fun with all the out-of-band AWTY prodding I get while doing them.
<apw> see my previous statement
<infinity> Also, someone needs to mail me some bacon and eggs.
<apw> amazon now should do breakfast
<apw> (other delivery services are available :))
<sarnold> or 2am tacos
<infinity> Mmm, tacos.
<infinity> doko: Hrm, no libasan on s390x?  Curious.
<doko> see src/libsanitizer/configure.tgt
<infinity> doko: I was expecting that to answer the why. ;)
<infinity> But I guess it's just "it's not ported".
<xnox> e.g. cm-super is needed because doxygen-latex depends on cm-super-minimal, and doxygen-latex is now required because imagemagick-doc is in main and it has Built-Using doxygen. The newly added Built-Using support now makes all binary packages that are produced by Built-Using; src, to be required in main.
<xnox> however, i think i should be able to make germinate slightly better, and keep "Built-Using" transversal chain in the outputs somehow.
<infinity> xnox: I'd honestly prefer it if we were just promoting the source, not all the binaries.
<infinity> (which will then rescue -dev packages as well)
<xnox> that's what happens now.
<xnox> (in the current production c-m)
<xnox> however, steve says that it doesn't tell anybody why that source is being promoted.
<infinity> But I guess I'm curious where, for instance, the gcc-6 -> quilt thing popped up, when the archive version doesn't show that node.
<xnox> right
<doko> gcc-6-source depends on it
<infinity> xnox: Yes, he's right.  It didn't tell us why.  That doesn't mean we need to promote more things, we just need a why.
<xnox> ok
<doko> but gcc-6-source should be only used as a b-d for the cross compilers ...
<infinity> doko: Ahh, indeed.
<infinity> doko: That's xnox's "promote all the things" at work here then.
<xnox> infinity, so, would like if c-m said "Rescued from $foo (Built-Using $bar)" ?
<infinity> So, yeah, not ideal.
<xnox> infinity, so, would you like if c-m said "Rescued from $foo (Built-Using $bar)" ?
<infinity> xnox: Something like that, yes.
<xnox> cause this thing is too much (the my proposed stuff)
<xnox> ok.
<infinity> xnox: I don't want more binaries in main, I just want to know why I'm being asked to pomote the things we have.
<xnox> ack.
<infinity> (And to fix the bug where this is post-facto)
<infinity> But I assume that's included in this branch.
<bdmurray> jamespage: looking
<jamespage> bdmurray, ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmware-nsx [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.4]
<pitti> clivejo: no corresponding SRU to y?
<pitti> clivejo: accepted into x-proposed, but releasing will require fixing this in z (and presumably y too, as you also don't want to break y→ z upgrades)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-discover [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.6.2-1ubuntu1.1]
<apw> pitti, he was supposed to be doing the y upload, which should get copied forward
<pitti> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/ → I'll build autopkgtest containers/images
<infinity> pitti: Yay.
<infinity> pitti: Also, upgrade all your computers.  And tell a friend.
<pitti> get ALL THE GOODNESS in zesty!
<infinity> If I'm missing an interim step of "obtain friends", do that first.
<pitti> I used to have some, until I started suggesting upgrading to development releases
<infinity> They weren't very good friends, then.
<infinity> If you can't handle me in development, you don't deserve me when I'm stable.
<pitti> that wasn't part of your requirements either
<pitti> there, distro-info-data is now reflecting reality
<infinity> Reality is overrated.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.8.13ubuntu2 => 0.8.13ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webbrowser-app (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.23+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1 => 0.23+16.10.20161018-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
<clivejo> pitti: yes, I intend to do yy as well, just wanted to clear up some confusion over version numbers in Yakkety
<pitti> infinity: hm, 2 hours into staring/hacking at this, this is a lot more complex than just changing .deb to .ddeb in some place (right now I'm stuck in wondering where the hell dh calls dpkg-distaddfile or writes  debian/files -- it apparently does neither)
<tumbleweed> heh, pitti, the one date I didn't check
<xnox> infinity, how about this now http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/germinate-output/builtusing2/components-missmatches.html
<xnox> needs spaces around ','
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.16ubuntu1 => 2.16ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
 * apw looks at that snapd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.16ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> question wrt cmake
<LocutusOfBorg>     - debian/patches/ubuntu_boost-multiarch.patch
<LocutusOfBorg>       find boost and python in multiarch path
<LocutusOfBorg>       this is a candidate for removal but needs rdepend testing
<LocutusOfBorg> do you think it is *now* a good time to test?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fftw3 (zesty-proposed/main) [3.3.4-2ubuntu1 => 3.3.5-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pango1.0 (zesty-proposed/main) [1.40.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.40.3-2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bbpager (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-3ubuntu3 => 0.4.7-5] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> all autopkgtest workers now have zesty images and are ready
 * apw assumes we need to get zesty-proposed pre-populated before any of that gets accepted
<pitti> you mean copying the old stuff from yakkety-proposed?
<apw> right
<pitti> infinity usually does that, I suppose he has some script for it
<apw> (more of a statement of my belief than any desire to accept them)
<pitti> but I'm still seeding the zesty autopkgtest swift container with previous PASSes  from yakkety so that we get proper regression detection across the y→ z boundary; that'll still take a day or so
<infinity> apw: Indeed, nothing should be accepted.
<wgrant> pitti: What's the slowest bit of that process?
<wgrant> I hope not scalingstack dodginess :)
<pitti> wgrant: no, not at all; it's just my braindead script which needs optimizing
<wgrant> pitti: Oh just posting things to swift serially?
<wgrant> Heh
<pitti> wgrant: basically I'm iterating over all yakkety results in swift, download results.tar, check if it's a PASS; if so, copy it and go on to the next package
<wgrant> Right, makes sense.
<pitti> wgrant: yeah, this is completely stupid; need to sit down and do this properly (using the database that I now have and use a permanent connection, and write it in Python)
<pitti> I just didn't get to it as we usually took several days of prep anyway, and it only needs to run twice a year
<wgrant> But bash scripts using eventually consistent blob stores as a database are web scale.
<cjwatson> So is /dev/null
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-44.64] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-44.64~14.04.1] (kernel)
<infinity> cjwatson: nullsql?
<sarnold> quick! to the VCs!
 * wgrant prepares another new scalingstack arm64 kernel...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-44.64~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-44.64]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mistral (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mistral (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-1ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mistral (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1 => 2.0.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-99.146~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-99.146~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.7ubuntu1 => 0.8+16.10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.125ubuntu6 => 0.125ubuntu6.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.16ubuntu2 => 2.16ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.16+16.10ubuntu1.1 => 2.16+16.10ubuntu1.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (xenial-proposed/main) [2:13.1.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 2:13.1.2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.16+16.10ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.16ubuntu3]
<pitti> infinity: FTR, I rewrote the tool to copy the latest successful test result of every package/arch into the new zesty swift container; it shouldn't take multiple days now, but still a few hours
<pitti> please don't open the floodgates until then, as otherwise we can't detect regressions from y to z
<clivejo> pitti: did you look at that plasma-discover package ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.7.5-0ubuntu2 => 5.7.5-0ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu)
<clivejo> ^^ pitti: Thats the yakkety "fix", but xenial is the most important one as currently GUI folks cant upgrade
<pitti> clivejo: I did, and told you this afternoon :)
<pitti> you should also have gotten an ACCEPTED mail
<clivejo> is there anyway to fast track it?
<pitti> clivejo: fix it in y and z, and verify it quickly, then we can
<clivejo> but it wont affect yy until April 2017
<infinity> clivejo: And you'll forget about it until April if you don't fix it now.
<infinity> clivejo: That's why we have the rule that fixes must exist in later releases first.
<infinity> (Unless not relevant to them)
<clivejo> how do I fix it in zz?
 * infinity finds all sorts of NBS in yakkety-proposed and goes tidying.
<infinity> clivejo: Upload.
<clivejo> is the archive open?
<infinity> If it's in the queue, that's good enough.
<infinity> The queue is.
<clivejo> oh, didnt know that
<clivejo> was waiting on an email to say it was open for business!
<infinity> It's open for light bartering.
<infinity> Not quite business yet.
<clivejo> I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: boost1.62 (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.62.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.5-0ubuntu2 => 5.7.5-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-19
<infinity> Hey, look at that, proposed-migration works.
<infinity> pitti: Looks like it's just waiting on autopkgtest stuff to function now.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So you're saying the archive is open enough that I can start building packages against it in PPAs? XD
<infinity> tsimonq2: That's been true for a while.
<tsimonq2> Ooh cool!
<tsimonq2> infinity: By the way, I *think* I created all the relevant wiki pages, does it look good to you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ltrace (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.3-5.1ubuntu4 => 0.7.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm not sure what I'm looking at, so maybe. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: w.u.c/ZestyZapus
<infinity> tsimonq2: An empty copy/paste ReleaseNotes would be nice too.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Will do
<infinity> (ie: copy Yakkety's page, and remove the bugs and such)
<infinity> So, not "empty", just less full.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: notmuch (zesty-proposed/main) [0.22.1-3ubuntu2 => 0.23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<slangasek> and please make sure the upgrade instructions are accurate for this point in the release cycle
<slangasek> (some wiki archaeology showed that for the past 4 cycles, we've put out beta release notes telling users that 'update-manager' with no options would magically let them get the beta)
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: So I don't think I've actually stripped out the release notes for a new cycle yet, I'm copying YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes to ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes and basically stripping out everything? What should I be looking to change?
<tsimonq2> Obviously the bugs and such but it seems to be more than that...
<infinity> tsimonq2: Well, just stripping stuff that's clearly not relevant.  Lots of it can stay as a reminder to just update versions as we go, etc.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Like, the bit about the kernel version can stay, and we update it as we go, that sort of thing.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ok, I'll take a shot at it and let's see how it goes. :)
 * infinity moves on from archive stuff to cdimage stuff.
<infinity> Maybe I can build some images tonight.
<infinity> Which will look suspiciously like yakkety's images.
<infinity> (base)root@nosferatu:~# lsb_release -r
<infinity> Release:	17.04
<infinity> Yay.
<tsimonq2> infinity: What's the ETA on Debian syncing? I'm expecting Lubuntu and Kubuntu things from Sid.
<teward> nice hostname, heh, nosferatu
<infinity> tsimonq2: autosyncs will get turned on after autopkgtesting is happy.  So a day or two.  Not long.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: you can dig into the history of the xenial one and copy the first revision to use as a base
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Good idea.
<tsimonq2> Ooh fun, I just got an upgrade on base-files...
<tsimonq2> simon@semantic ~ $ lsb_release -r
<tsimonq2> Release:        17.04
<infinity> Yeahp.  That's it.  zesty's done.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Looking fine on my production machine. ;)
<infinity> Everyone take a 6mo break.
<teward> heh
<tsimonq2> Count me in! :P
<tsimonq2> Now if only I could convince someone to upload a package to Debian for the Lubuntu team...
<teward> tsimonq2: not so simple.  trust me.
<tsimonq2> teward: I know. :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.81ubuntu2 => 1.0.81ubuntu3] (core)
<tsimonq2> infinity: How's it look?
<tsimonq2> infinity: I find myself wanting to use Zesty sbuilds already. (not joking :P) Is a patch coming adding Zesty support or can I submit something somewhere? ;)
<tsimonq2> !info debootstrap unstable
<ubot5`> debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.84 (unstable), package size 63 kB, installed size 252 kB
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: erlang (zesty-proposed/main) [1:18.3.4.4+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 1:19.1.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xz-utils (zesty-proposed/main) [5.1.1alpha+20120614-2.1ubuntu1 => 5.2.2-1.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg (zesty-proposed/main) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4 => 1:7.7+16ubuntu1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lvm2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02.160-1ubuntu1 => 2.02.164-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (zesty-proposed/main) [6.2.0-5ubuntu12 => 6.2.0-7ubuntu11] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: healpix-cxx (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.30.0-2ubuntu1 => 3.30.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [6.2.0-7ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psychtoolbox-3 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.12.20160414.dfsg1-1ubuntu2 => 3.0.13.20160910.dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> meh, how many creative exceptions is swiftclient going to throw at me :/
<pitti> infinity: ah, you already moved over the old y-proposed bits, nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gconfmm2.6 (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.28.3-0ubuntu3 => 2.28.3-1] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kadu-mime-tex (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-1.1ubuntu1 => 2.1-1.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfstrace (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-2ubuntu3 => 0.4.2-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: why (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.34-4ubuntu5 => 2.36-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<infinity> pitti: Yup, yup.
<doko> infinity: copied gcc-6 including binaries, so once they are published, I don't have any other updates for now
<pitti> meh, why is that ddeb-retriever thing hanging since yesterday
<pitti> ah, it complained about non-existing archive.u.c/ zesty indexes; they are there now, but this run is also going to take a loooot of time
<pitti> it's iterating through get_binary_publications() and that now has the entirey zesty archive (not just the few builds since yesterday)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debhelper [source] (zesty-proposed) [10.2.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghc (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.10.3-9ubuntu1 => 7.10.3-10] (no packageset) (sync)
<cjwatson> pitti: I think that's basically to be expected but it should eventually catch up
<pitti> cjwatson: here's hope :) (these huge iterations are terribly prone to solar radiation-style failures)
<pitti> I have it running in foreground (byobu) on germanium, if anyone wants to see the progress
<cjwatson> pitti: Right, it may take a few goes, but the basic LP queries are reasonably well-optimised now so it shouldn't have horrible quadratic difficulties.
<pitti> cjwatson: you are a debootstrap committer, would you mind adding a zesty symlink? (if you don't have time I can backport it in SRUs, but "upstream first" and all that..)
<cjwatson> pitti: in sprint sessions, but I'll do it later today, sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mia (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.3-2ubuntu1 => 2.4.3-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.0-2 => 2.2.0-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.81ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deal.ii (zesty-proposed/universe) [8.4.2-1 => 8.4.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mia [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.3-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gammu (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.4-1 => 1.37.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gts (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6+darcs121130-1.2 => 0.7.6+darcs121130-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpi-testsuite (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2+dfsg-1 => 3.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-ofono (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2+16.10.20160909-0ubuntu1 => 0.2+16.10.20160909-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: urwid (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2build1 => 1.3.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.7 (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.7.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ostree (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.11-1 => 2016.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: julia (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1 => 0.4.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-app-launch (zesty-proposed/main) [0.9+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1 => 0.9+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Hey guys! I still see Archive: closed in the topic, but I was wondering if that's the case - can I already publish packages to zesty?
<sil2100> We need to sync our yakkety touch work that was ongoing in our yakkety-overlay PPA when yakkety was frozen
<apw> sil2100, zesty is closed
<apw> sil2100, so things will block in unapproved there ... yakkety is in sru mode now
<sil2100> Ok, yeah, we need to sync all those packages to zesty now so we can continue development on the development series where we left off
<sil2100> So I'll just wait a bit still
<sil2100> Thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted julia [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ostree [source] (zesty-proposed) [2016.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-app-launch [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.9+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpi-testsuite [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.2+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urwid [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-ofono [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2+16.10.20160909-0ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks doko
<LocutusOfBorg> wrt mia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gammu [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gts [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6+darcs121130-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deal.ii [source] (zesty-proposed) [8.4.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.7 [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.1-2ubuntu2]
<pitti> sil2100: you can do that actually -- unapproved can be uploaded to (it will just be held for a while)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, please openmpi before opening archive :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openmpi (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10.3-3ubuntu2 => 2.0.1-5] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> pitti: oh, right, let me spam unapproved with ~25 packages then, hope those won't get rejected by someone
<sil2100> Thanks o//
<pitti> sil2100: it will have good company (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=) ☺
<pitti> sil2100: so all opening silos which previously landed to y should be rebuilt (or something else) to land in z instead, right?
<pitti> sil2100: I have such a case in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 (some triple landings)
<sil2100> Yeah, you need to reconfigure it and possibly rebuild
<pitti> sil2100: i. e. I wonder if that can/should be salvaged and modified, or just closed and open a new one
<sil2100> Oh, yeah, I guess you could abandon it and then re-assign by building, after switching to zesty
<sil2100> We also could:
<sil2100> Just edit it, modify it to zesty, remove the yakkety packages and rebuild
<pitti> sil2100: ah, I see in "Edit" that I can select v+x+z now
<sil2100> Yeah
<pitti> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Just remember you'd need to manually get rid of the yakkety packages there :)
<pitti> sil2100: i. e. delete them from the PPA, or do I need to tell bileto too?
<sil2100> pitti: just deleting from the PPA, bileto will pick up which ones are available during the nearest build
<sil2100> (after they're unpublished fully)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, I guess notmuch sync will make it FTBFS everywhere, but meh, I have a merge ready if you want
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: address-book-service (zesty-proposed/main) [0.1.2+16.10.20160920-0ubuntu1 => 0.1.2+16.10.20161007-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnftnl (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.6-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (zesty-proposed/main) [16.10.3 => 16.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-network (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.0+16.10.20160930.5-0ubuntu2 => 0.8.0+16.10.20161013-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libertine (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.2+16.10.20161003-0ubuntu1 => 1.4.2+16.10.20161005-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: go-unityscopes (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0+16.10.20161014-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc-android-config (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.230+16.10.20161004-0ubuntu1 => 0.230+16.10.20161014-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: online-accounts-api (zesty-proposed/main) [0.1+16.10.20161003.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+16.10.20161006.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mir (zesty-proposed/main) [0.24.0+16.10.20160815.3-0ubuntu2 => 0.24.1+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src-gles (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4 => 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu7~2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtmultimedia-opensource-src (zesty-proposed/main) [5.6.1-2ubuntu1~1 => 5.6.1-2ubuntu2~1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (zesty-proposed/main) [5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4 => 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu7~2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.1-2ubuntu1~1 => 5.6.1-2ubuntu2~1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtubuntu-media (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1+16.10.20160815.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.1+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtorganizer5-eds (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+16.10.20160820-0ubuntu1 => 0.1.1+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: repowerd (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.08.3+16.10.20160830.1-0ubuntu1 => 2016.10+16.10.20161007-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telephony-service (zesty-proposed/main) [0.1+16.10.20160909.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-system-settings (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu3 => 0.4+16.10.20160930.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-app-launch (zesty-proposed/main) [0.9+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+16.10.20161003.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-touch-session (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.108+16.10.20160817.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.108+16.10.20161011-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
<cjwatson> pitti: debootstrap committed upstream.  not going to worry about rushing an upload since apparently it's already in zesty-proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2135+16.10.20161003.1 => 1.3.2135+16.10.20161003.1] (ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-scopes-shell (zesty-proposed/main) [0.5.8+16.10.20160921-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.8+16.10.20161004-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-ui-toolkit (zesty-proposed/main) [1.3.2135+16.10.20161003.1 => 1.3.2135+16.10.20161003.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usensord (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1+16.10.20160909-0ubuntu1 => 1.1+16.10.20160928.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> The copy happened, apologies for the spam ^
<pitti> cjwatson: ah yes, arges just uploaded it; thanks
<pitti> cjwatson: apparently http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287547485/debootstrap_1.0.81ubuntu1_1.0.81ubuntu2.diff.gz also wasn't applied yet -- while you are at it, would you mind doing that?
<cjwatson> pitti: uh that's more brain than I have right now
<cjwatson> pitti: maybe a bug report?
 * pitti punts to slangasek as TIL; apparently he didn't send it yet (sorry, still need to babysit infra right now)
<pitti> cjwatson: ok; seemed simple enough to me, but let's do this via bug then
<pitti> sil2100: rebuild says "consider abandoning and rebuild", so that it'll create an entirely new PPA (maybe this is to use the new ephemeral PPAs)
<pitti> sil2100: should I do that instead, or just rebuild?
<pitti> I'll try a normal build for now
<sil2100> pitti: I guess both choices should just work, Bileto handles rather nicely series switches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsh-utils (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-9ubuntu1 => 2.1-10] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xml-core (zesty-proposed/main) [0.15ubuntu1 => 0.16] (core) (sync)
<pitti> infinity: autopkgtest stuff is ready now (sorry for delay, next cycle this will be much quicker); so time to unfreeze now?
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<xnox> Laney, can you fix transition tracker to look at zesty please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (zesty-proposed/main) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1 => 1:1.6.0-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openmpi [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1 => 1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cgroup-lite (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.11 => 1.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.1 => 1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (trusty-proposed/main) [1:1.5.9-5~ubuntu14.04.1 => 1.5.5-2ubuntu1.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-5] (no packageset)
<rbasak> arges: I'm looking at SRUs with bdmurray right now. But we'd skipped over vlan because it was only 6 days old.
<arges> rbasak: oh, the page must have refreshed because it says 7
 * rbasak refreshes
<rbasak> Ah :-)
<arges> rbasak: anyway i'll be done and let you both have at them
<rbasak> bdmurray: how much more time do you have for us today?
<bdmurray> rbasak: its moved to 7 now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-5]
<bdmurray> arges: actually we are done for the day
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: confirmed, I do see it FTBFS here if I set TERM=unknown in the environment.  Have these patches to notmuch been forwarded to Debian?  I assumed that if it FTBFS here it would FTBFS in Debian also, and furthermore the reason it was on my radar was that the version of notmuch in yakkety was FTBFS
<slangasek> pitti: sorry, what was it you were punting to me?
<pitti> slangasek: I tried to ask Colin about applying http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287547485/debootstrap_1.0.81ubuntu1_1.0.81ubuntu2.diff.gz to Debian, but he prefers a bug
<slangasek> ah, k
<pitti> slangasek: actually, I wonder why the "doing_variant fakechroot &&" part is necessary
<pitti> slangasek: wouldn't it be more correct to just test whether initscripts.postinst exists?
<pitti> slangasek: sorry, ignore me -- this was already present before
<slangasek> pitti: don't ask me, that's a pre-existing check :)
<slangasek> right
<pitti> slangasek: . o { like 12 releases in between and we managed to never actually fix initscripts? }
<slangasek> pitti: looks to me like it *is* fixed in current initscripts
<slangasek> but debootstrap has to work for historical releases, so...
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, do you want the patch? I forwarded the message on #debian-devel
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: is there a reason it's not filed as a bug in the BTS?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, bremner usually answers quickly on irc :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.62.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.62.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-unityscopes [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+16.10.20161014-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.62.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.62.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-1]
<barry> pitti: so zesty is semi-open? :)  anyway, yay for those removals!
<pitti> barry: yes; it can be uploaded to since yesterday, just not much is landing yet
<barry> pitti: probably should update the channel topic
* pitti changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.5, Xenial 16.04.1, Yakkety 16.10 | Archive: frozen | Zesty Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<pitti> barry: done
<barry> pitti: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amule (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu5 => 1:2.3.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: steghide (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-10ubuntu1 => 0.5.1-11] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-btrfs (zesty-proposed/main) [21ubuntu2 => 23ubuntu1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349008/
<LocutusOfBorg> does it sound good for you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casacore (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1ubuntu3 => 2.1.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: why did Debian not also ignore the testsuite on armhf?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gambas3 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.4-6ubuntu1 => 3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tor (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.8.8-1ubuntu1 => 0.2.8.9-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnftnl (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.6-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: the newer notmuch package is built on armhf in unstable; I don't like us ignoring a testsuite that Debian doesn't have to ignore
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, the reason is new gdb
<LocutusOfBorg> I discussed this a while ago with the Debian maintainer
<LocutusOfBorg> and the new gdb seems to hang
<LocutusOfBorg> I opened a bug report some minutes ago
<slangasek> hmm, why do we have a newer gdb than unstable :/  ok
<LocutusOfBorg> please don't ask that, I'm sad for this, I loose half a day for notmuch :/ and now I have the same issues trying to push the patch in Debian, where the TERM is set somewhere, and the gdb is too old to be an issue
<LocutusOfBorg> how can the maintainer care about my patch?
<LocutusOfBorg> «notmuch: testsuite fails with TERM=unknown». https://bugs.debian.org/841319
<ubot5`> Debian bug 841319 in src:notmuch "notmuch: testsuite fails with TERM=unknown" [Normal,Open]
<nacc> it would appear our gdb is not really related to the unstable version (seeing a lot of 0ubuntu... versions)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, well, you might try to avoid the armhf || true and see if gdb (7.12-0ubuntu1) yakkety; urgency=medium is good now
<nacc> LocutusOfBorg: that one is only actually in z-p, right?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<LocutusOfBorg> but when I had the notmuch issue  7.11.90.20160824-0ubuntu2 was in proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> so, maybe just drop and reapply if stuff still breaks
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know why gcc is so different, binutils is so different, gdb is so different, and everything related :/ makes me loose lot of time
<doko> slangasek: because Debian's gdb is usually at least six months behind
<LocutusOfBorg> and why gcc is so different?
<doko> trolling today?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5 (zesty-proposed/main) [5.4.1-2ubuntu2 => 5.4.1-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5 [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.4.1-3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> no troll, just asking
<LocutusOfBorg> I have to fight to a new gcc failure with virtualbox team, and I see between -6 and -7 there are 300k LOC changed :/
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: why do you care about the LOC changed in gcc?  I think that's the wrong end of the stick for debugging your problem
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: see Debian #841292
<ubot5`> Debian bug 841292 in gcc-6 "gcc-6: flexible array support broken" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/841292
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! much appreciated
<LocutusOfBorg> actually I guess we fixed it
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm rebuilding
<LocutusOfBorg> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-virtualbox/virtualbox.git/commit/?id=48c79449c79fb38592140f61101629ba01667d78
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry for for being pesty, but breaking virtualbox and autodecruft makes me sad :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (zesty-proposed/main) [6.2.0-7ubuntu11 => 6.2.0-8ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6 [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.2.0-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bbpager [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.7-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fftw3 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mistral [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pango1.0 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.40.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted erlang [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:19.1.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted notmuch [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ltrace [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-discover [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted address-book-service [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+16.10.20161007-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gconfmm2.6 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.28.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted healpix-cxx [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.30.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kadu-mime-tex [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnftnl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc-android-config [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.230+16.10.20161014-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfstrace [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.2-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psychtoolbox-3 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.13.20160910.dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu7~2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtmultimedia-opensource-src [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.1-2ubuntu2~1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu [sync] (zesty-proposed) [16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-network [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0+16.10.20161013-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lvm2 [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.164-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted online-accounts-api [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+16.10.20161006.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.1-2ubuntu2~1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtubuntu-media [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.7+16ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [7.10.3-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mir [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.24.1+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtorganizer5-eds [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xz-utils [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.2-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libertine [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.2+16.10.20161005-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted why [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src-gles [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu7~2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amule [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted repowerd [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2016.10+16.10.20161007-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telephony-service [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-system-settings [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+16.10.20160930.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2135+16.10.20161003.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-scopes-shell [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8+16.10.20161004-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xml-core [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lsh-utils [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted steghide [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-touch-session [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.108+16.10.20161011-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted usensord [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1+16.10.20160928.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-btrfs [source] (zesty-proposed) [23ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-ui-toolkit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2135+16.10.20161003.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-app-launch [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.9+16.10.20161003.1-0ubuntu1]
<doko> ugh, who approved these?
<infinity> doko: Me.
<infinity> doko: Did you have an opening announcement?
<doko> well, gcc wasn't yet ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casacore [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-3]
<doko> infinity: yes, will send it once I'm ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnftnl [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gambas3 [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tor [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.8.9-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: You told me 11h ago that gcc was ready. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: steghide [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: why [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.36-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> What is "why" and why is it in New Binary? :P
<infinity> Those questions could probably be answered yourself. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I was attempting to make a terrible joke. :P
<slangasek> why's in queue
<apw> there is no y in queue :)
<infinity> Third base!
<infinity> Wait...
<tsimonq2> XD
<infinity> I think we did this wrong.
<slangasek> apw: nor in qiew
<apw> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.36-2]
<slangasek> poll: should sru-review be named qiew-review or queue-reveue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mysql-defaults (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0]
<tsimonq2> qiew-review just to confuse everyone... :P
<slangasek> maybe a symlink to support both
<tsimonq2> Good idea! :P
<infinity> slangasek: code-qr
<tsimonq2> So what source package was "why" from?
<infinity> why
<slangasek> infinity: +1
<infinity> (queue entries are all by source package)
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<infinity> slangasek: http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/
<tsimonq2> One thing I do wonder, was Mark hungry when naming Zesty Zapus? :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: zesty mouse kebab would not be what leaps to my mind when hungry :P
<wxl> acheronuk: considering it's a jumping mouse, interesting choice of words
<acheronuk> lol
<doko> infinity: slangasek: not sure if accepting packages while arm and ppc64 builders are disabled is a good idea ...
<doko> no feedback from launchpad-ops yet
<infinity> doko: Not going to turn on autosync until the buildd state is more pleasant, for sure, but the usual trickle of packages should be fine.  They'll catch up.
<slangasek> infinity: do we have the toolchain built on those archs, though?
<slangasek> well, looks like we have 6.2.0-7ubuntu11 on all archs, rather than 6.2.0-8ubuntu1
<infinity> Indeed.  Is -7 to -8 such an amazingly awesome upgrade that it matters?
<infinity> (If so, that contradicts what doko said half a day ago :P)
<slangasek> ok
<doko> yes, it matters
<infinity> Is -7 horribly broken somehow?
<infinity> Anyhow, I can re-freeze if we absolutely must have -8 for some reason.
 * infinity freezes again.
<doko> missing header files, and glibc build failures
<infinity> Fun.
<infinity> doko: I assume it'll all expose as build failures, not miscompilations?  (ie: we can retry stuff once -8 is built, and we're happy)
<infinity> doko: If so, life's good.  Queue's refrozen, I'll thaw again once -8 is in.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-go.crypto (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.0~git20151201.0.7b85b09-2 => 1:0.0~git20161017.0.4428aee-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-8 (zesty-proposed/main) [8u111-b14-1ubuntu1 => 8u111-b14-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-8 [source] (zesty-proposed) [8u111-b14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: notmuch (zesty-proposed/main) [0.23-2 => 0.23-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted notmuch [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-2ubuntu1]
<sakrecoer> greetings release team! pitti and infinity, would it be possible to have calligra back in the meta sometime soon now that it is in yakkety-updates?
<sakrecoer> the Ubuntu Studio meta that is, sorry
<krytarik> ...Krita.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-go.crypto (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:0.0~git20160824.0.351dc6a-1ubuntu1 => 1:0.0~git20161017.0.4428aee-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> sakrecoer: Possibly, yes.  It might take some teaching germinate-update-metapackage how to pull from multiple pockets at once.
<infinity> (or manually updating the meta lists, but then that would magically go away if someone ran ./update again, which is unintuitive)
<sakrecoer> infinity: ok, is there anything the Studio team can do to facilitate this process?
<infinity> sakrecoer: You could certainly SRU the manual edit version of the above.  Probably less you can do about fixing it the "right" way.  I'll have a talk with Colin about the germinate bits soonish.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-snapshot (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161006-1ubuntu1 => 20161019-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> but as they're unlikely to make further changes to the meta package in SRU (or be allowed to), they needn't block on the "right" way
<infinity> slangasek: Indeed, the "wrong" way would be fine, especially for a non-LTS where further meta updates seem pretty unlikely.
<infinity> slangasek: I wouldn't block them on doing it the hackish way.
<infinity> sakrecoer: ^
<pitti> agreed; we almost never change *-meta in non-LTS releases, as they are so short-lived anyway
<pitti> so just monkey-patching it is fine -- if someone accidentally overwrites it with ./update, we'll see in SRU review
<sakrecoer> thanks guys :) i forgot Colin's nick on IRC, but let me know what you come up with. meanwhile i will do my best to transmit your ideas to Studio team.
<sakrecoer> my IRC avatar is parked here with hilghts and alarm bells so just poke me whene ever and i'll catch up with the backlog. if i don't hear from you, i hope you don't mind me come gently nagging about it :)
<sakrecoer> ^pitti, infinity, slangasek, cjwatson
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.7 (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu2 => 1.7.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> infinity, slangasek: can i get that approved? fixes ftbfs
<slangasek> mwhudson: looking
<slangasek> mwhudson: er, I mean, accepting
<mwhudson> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.7 [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.3-1ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> slangasek: that one too?
<mwhudson> er wait
<mwhudson> golang-defaults which should end up in the queue soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-defaults (zesty-proposed/main) [2:1.6.1+1ubuntu2 => 2:1.7~1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<mwhudson> that one
<slangasek> mwhudson: accepted
<mwhudson> slangasek: TRANSITION TIME!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-defaults [source] (zesty-proposed) [2:1.7~1ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> well, when the archive opens, anyway
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hey, ping. About a week and a half ago I emailed devel-permissions asking for a packageset update, and Łukasz seemed to start it or at the very minimum attempt it, am I missing out on something that I should be doing or has nobody had the time?
<tsimonq2> (for lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runit (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-8ubuntu2 => 2.1.2-9ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I assume it's been a question of time; but I'm also not on the DMB so can't speak with authority on this
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, fair enough.
<tsimonq2> infinity: ^^^
<mwhudson> oh yeah and time to MIR golang-1.7
<infinity> mwhudson: We don't need MIRs for new versions of an alread-in-main upstream.
<infinity> mwhudson: Just need to make sure it has the same subscribers, etc.
<mwhudson> infinity: oh ok
<infinity> mwhudson: So, go make sure the team bug subscriptions are in place, and you're done.  The rest is up to us when it pops up on reports.
<mwhudson> infinity: i did that and my machine crashed, it's some kind of conspiracy
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> I'm not a religious man, but that sounds like a sign.
<mwhudson> infinity: done, i think
<mwhudson> infinity: will something prompt us to demote golang-1.6 when nothing is keeping it in main?
<tsimonq2> .ts
<tsimonq2> whoops
<infinity> Yes.
<mwhudson> cool
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-26.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-73.81] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-45.66] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-45.66]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-26.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-73.81]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.19.0-73.81~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-45.66~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.19.0-73.81~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-45.66~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-100.147] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-100.147]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-100.147~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-100.147~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-snapdragon (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4.4.0.1029.21 => 4.4.0.1032.24] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-snapdragon (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4.4.0-1029.32 => 4.4.0-1032.36] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-meta-snapdragon [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [4.4.0.1032.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-snapdragon [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [4.4.0-1032.36]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.1-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<stgraber> (no rush for that LXD upload, it's just a normal bugfix that I worked on and figured I'd upload so that it's in when the archive opens)
<slangasek> doko: 653 binary packages from gcc-6-cross-ports gives remove-package (and possibly any callers of the api, such as proposed-migration) a sad :)
<slangasek> acheronuk: there are now a number of Kubuntu packages listed on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html that I'm TIL on; is there a better plan for getting these up-to-date wrt Debian unstable than for me to merge them via MoM?
<pitti> infinity: did you see my ping about unfreezing?
<infinity> pitti: I refroze after doko suggested that GCC sucked.
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> infinity: I actually meant "britney block", not queue freezing
<pitti> gcc doesn't affect the former
<pitti> unless we want to mass-remove/reupload/rebuild
<infinity> Nah, I don't think it sucked that hard.
<infinity> You can drop the block if you like.
<infinity> Might get me a new vim in the morning, if your test infra tests stuff some day.
<pitti> looking at that right now
<pitti> oh, bos01 is back at last
<infinity> Yeah.
<pitti> infinity: the other arches actually run at full steam, there's just effing many tests :)
<infinity> pitti: What's that?  You want me to upload glibc?
<pitti> heh
<pitti> infinity: ack, block-all removed
<pitti> gosh, new kernels, new Qt, that is like ½glibc :)
<valorie> ooooo, which Qt version?
<pitti> cjwatson: hmm, the big LP query in ddeb-retriever keeps crashing on a 503 (http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352222/, looks like timeouts); do you have an idea how this can be broken down in smaller chunks?
<pitti> cjwatson: they all published at roughly the same time, so using small date intervals sounds tricky
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2	Now if only I could convince someone to upload a package to Debian for the Lubuntu team...	01:13
<LocutusOfBorg> teward	tsimonq2: not so simple.  trust me.
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ just open an RFS bug?
<pitti> cjwatson: would it make sense to call archive.getPublishedBinaries() with status='Published', to at least get the Superseded/Pending/Obsolete etc. bits out of the way?
<pitti> cjwatson: or doing multiple batches, one for each architecture?
<LocutusOfBorg> anybody please retry gcc? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-6/6.2.0-8ubuntu1/+build/11044368
<LocutusOfBorg> probably it failed because it picked up the wrong 7ubuntu11 version
<LocutusOfBorg> retrying should pick 5ubuntu12 (and be fine)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> in debian it isn't so easy (it failed everywhere) :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks pitti , lets hoe
<LocutusOfBorg> hope
<LocutusOfBorg> fftw3 might be a good candidate to test this new gcc
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fftw3/3.3.5-1 :) you can even retry it now, since it failed on armhf
<pitti> done
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting rmadison output
<LocutusOfBorg>  gcc-6 | 6.2.0-7ubuntu11 | zesty-proposed | arm64, armhf
<LocutusOfBorg>  gcc-6 | 6.2.0-8ubuntu1  | zesty-proposed | source, amd64, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> this might be an issue if true
<cjwatson> pitti: I think this is something we should optimise on our side rather than you fiddling about on yours.
<cjwatson> pitti: Can you file a bug please?
<pitti> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> pitti: Looks like a pretty simple bulk-loading problem.
<cjwatson> About three seconds is being spent on one-by-one loads of BPR/BPN/BPB/SPR/SPN.
<pitti> cjwatson: filed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1635126
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1635126 in Launchpad itself "getPublishedSources() (for ddebs) keeps timing out" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> Get:3 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu zesty-proposed/main arm64 gcc-6-base arm64 6.2.0-7ubuntu11 [17.0 kB]
<pitti> err, Sources()? no
<cjwatson> pitti: That's actually a getPublishedBinaries timeout.
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh pitti needs a bigger hammer
<cjwatson> (Says the OOPS.)
<pitti> cjwatson: yeah, just changed teh title :)
 * LocutusOfBorg changes network
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (zesty-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-4 => 1:4.2.9.1-5] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devtodo (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.20-6.1~build1 => 0.1.20-6.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hmat-oss (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2ubuntu1 => 1.2.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-4 => 1:4.2.9.1-5] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rfc3986 (zesty-proposed/main) [0.2.0-2 => 0.3.1-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<jamespage> ^^ that sync of rfc3986 resolves a SRU bug for zesty
<jamespage> I'll be doing 0.2.2 for xenial and yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0-25.27 => 4.8.0-26.28] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0-25.27 => 4.8.0-26.28] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0.25.34 => 4.8.0.26.35] (core, kernel) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fftw3/3.3.5-1/+build/11044382
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ please retry it, now the fixed gcc is published
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rfc3986 (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.2.0-2 => 0.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rfc3986 (xenial-proposed/main) [0.2.0-2 => 0.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-raspi2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.8.0-1016.18 => 4.8.0-1017.20] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-raspi2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.8.0.1016.19 => 4.8.0.1017.20] (kernel) (sync)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: retried
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-raspi2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0.1017.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-raspi2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-1017.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-26.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0.26.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-26.28]
<LocutusOfBorg> it worked!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: khronos-opencl-clhpp (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.10-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> if nobody objects, I would like to upload cmake without ubuntu_boost-multiarch.patch
<LocutusOfBorg> that patch was from vivid, and I'm pretty sure cmake works with boost and multiarch locations since a lot of time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-snapshot [source] (zesty-proposed) [20161019-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (zesty-proposed/main) [3.5.2-2ubuntu1 => 3.6.2-2ubuntu1] (core)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: That sounds xnoxish to me, you might want to talk to him.
<LocutusOfBorg> I tested, and it works without
<LocutusOfBorg> a find_package(Boost) works without that line, I remember sending some multiarch stuff upstream/debian
<LocutusOfBorg> and with the boost transition I can quickly reintroduce it if needed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ledger (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 => 3.1.2~pre1+g3a00e1c+dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpqc (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-16ubuntu5 => 2.3.1-17] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eztrace-contrib (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.1-2-1ubuntu2 => 1.1-5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eztrace (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-3-1ubuntu1 => 1.1-5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> bug #1635176
<ubot5`> bug 1635176 in Ubuntu "Next naming scheme Ubuntu releases" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635176
<infinity> bdmurray: Triaged. :P
<bdmurray> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (zesty-proposed/main) [1:16.10.6 => 1:17.04.1] (core)
<infinity> bdmurray: Though, clearly, the next scheme needs to use words with double letters.
<infinity> Aahing Aasvogel.
<sarnold> here I figured we'd switch to cyrillic or greek and test our utf8 support :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-requests-mock (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.1.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> sarnold: If we're doing unicode, 18.04 could be the Bernie Bros ( ☭ ♂ ) release
 * apw waits for the double letter b
<sarnold> infinity: hehe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-os-testr (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1 => 0.8.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
<infinity> doko: So, that gcc-6 is finally built everywhere.  Are you satisfied with the state of things?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ktexteditor (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.26.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.26.0-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<clivejo> ^^ The fix for LP 1632848
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1632848 in ktexteditor (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] Fix search on yakkety" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632848
<clivejo> The debdiff for Yakkety needs the version changed to ubuntu1.1, but am I ok to upload for yakkety ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.2-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (zesty-proposed/main) [0.12 => 0.13] (no packageset)
<apw> clivejo, if the fix is sru worthy you can do so, yakkety is the same as any other stable release now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ktexteditor (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.26.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.26.0-0ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12~16.04 => 0.13~16.04] (no packageset)
<doko> infinity: yes, looks good now
<doko> infinity: although that took five tries ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.13~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmake [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eztrace-contrib [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fcitx [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.2.9.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ktexteditor [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.26.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-requests-mock [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runit [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devtodo [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.20-6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hmat-oss [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpqc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-rfc3986 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted khronos-opencl-clhpp [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted steghide [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eztrace [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-os-testr [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ledger [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2~pre1+g3a00e1c+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hmat-oss [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<pitti> ah, gcc is fixed, so mass-approving?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hmat-oss [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<apw> it feels more gentle than mass-approving right now :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hmat-oss [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hmat-oss [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tjaalton: my xorg merge seems to have picked up a dep on xserver-xorg-input-libinput; should that be an SRU or should we drop that dep in Ubuntu?
<stgraber> mwhudson: hey, any idea what's going on here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/290200034/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.lxd_2.4.1-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<stgraber> mwhudson: probably related to the 1.7 switch somehow as I can build that .dsc just fine in yakkety sbuild
<tjaalton> slangasek: sru? if zesty has at least x-x-i-libinput 0.20.0-1 then it has no effect since it's priority is lower than synaptics/wacom
<slangasek> cjwatson: is there still something to be done for MoM to run against zesty?  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess#Previous_release_plus_1_day shows this early in the checklist, and has your name on it)
<slangasek> tjaalton: sorry, wrong TLA
<slangasek> tjaalton: "SRU" meant "MIR" :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: will do today, possibly not right now
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1 => 0.20.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<tjaalton> slangasek: hehe, well I've synced the new driver now, so you can keep the dep there and promote it. My plan is to at least demote synaptics/wacom to recommends so that it's easier to test -libinput with touchpads/tablets
<slangasek> tjaalton: so it should be promoted - ok.
<tjaalton> this cycle that is. desktop support for libinput (configuration) is still lacking beyond gnome & kde
<tjaalton> and that would be bug #1417980
<ubot5`> bug 1417980 in mate-control-center (Ubuntu) "Add support for unified Xorg input driver" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417980
<tjaalton> cinnamon/mate/unity not there yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ledger [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2~pre1+g3a00e1c+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpqc (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-17 => 2.3.1-17build1] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> sarnold: if you want to test utf-8 support, might have well test RTL too ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: xz: /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full/pool/device-3daec9c59bfce5beb6ff88775a5921e627b11781ff4696fc1cfaa213a77642c8.tar.xz: File format not recognised
<stgraber> not sure if you're getting those cron e-mails but something is unhappy with the system-image importer ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.13ubuntu2 => 0.8.13ubuntu4] (core)
<slangasek> stgraber: I am not getting them, no.  sil2100 ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jitsi (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.4997-1.2ubuntu1 => 2.5.5313-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khronos-opencl-headers (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0~svn32091-2 => 2.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-dhcp (zesty-proposed/main) [4.3.3-5ubuntu15 => 4.3.3-5ubuntu16] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, nice, a wrong email breaks ubuntu publisher
<LocutusOfBorg> Changed-By: Michael Banck <mbanck@debian,org>
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpqc/2.3.1-17
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, ^^^
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, well the ubuntu upload handler perhaps ...
<ginggs> 2.3.1-17build1 already in the queue
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: hi, don't know if you saw but it seems notmuch indeed still FTBFS on armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> I saw, also ppc64el or whatever
<slangasek> (and on ppc64el because of uninstallable emacs24 in -proposed)
<LocutusOfBorg> I was trying to answer bremner that
<LocutusOfBorg> but an RC against gcc-6 focused my attention elsewhere
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for the reminder
<stgraber> slangasek: so I'm getting one of those e-mails every few minutes, should I change cron to nag sil2100 instead? :)
<slangasek> speaking of gcc-6, infinity pitti cjwatson: I see the discussion in scrollback that gcc-6 is now happy, I take that to mean we should unfreeze
<slangasek> stgraber: that seems like an appropriate change of ownership, but please don't flood his email without us confirming with him first; in the meantime, maybe /dev/null them on your side?
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah, I'll wait for the next one to arrive and will go poke at nusakan for a sec. My guess is that just removing that empty file will fix things (will cause a re-download that will hopefully fix this).
<tjaalton> slangasek: actually, x-x-input-all only pulls -libinput and -wacom now :)
<tjaalton> if I'm reading the control file right
<slangasek> tjaalton: well, I merged what was in Debian, yes
<tjaalton> I'll fix that
<stgraber> slangasek: so that path contains "OOPS-638084d3023e8d309d11bec65854fd2b" which kinda hints at something wrong going on with LP, surprised that download didn't fail though, surely we didn't get that back from wherever that tarball comes from without a matching http error?
<stgraber> was a git.lp.net download by the looks of it
<slangasek> don't know, I've never noticed the http codes on oops pages
<stgraber> cjwatson, wgrant: ^ so looks like we got the OOPS above from a git.launchpad.net download. AFAICT this was returned with a non-error http return code, could that be? (or am I just wrong about how urlretrieve should behave when getting an http error)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg (zesty-proposed/main) [1:7.7+16ubuntu1 => 1:7.7+16ubuntu2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-taskflow (zesty-proposed/main) [2.3.0-1ubuntu1 => 2.7.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tooz (zesty-proposed/main) [1.43.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.44.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<stgraber> oops, switched to #ubuntu-devel by accident
<stgraber> cjwatson, wgrant: URL that causes the oops i https://git.launchpad.net/~device-release/turbo/+git/device_tarball/plain/device.tar.xz?h=candidate, it does set the right return code, so that's a bug in import-image that it's not failing earlier. Would be nice to know why LP is oopsing though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: carettah (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpphs (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-1build1 => 1.20.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-aeson-compat (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.5.1-1build5 => 0.3.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-argon2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-attoparsec (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.0.2-1build3 => 0.13.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-binary-orphans (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-1build3 => 0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-bindings-dsl (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-1 => 1.0.23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-binary-parsers (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-brainfuck (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-3 => 0.1.0.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-chasingbottoms (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1 => 1.3.1.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-cipher-aes128 (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0.1-2build2 => 0.7.0.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-concurrent-output (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6-1build2 => 1.7.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-conduit-combinators (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1build3 => 1.0.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-conduit (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1build1 => 1.2.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-conduit-extra (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.13.2-1build4 => 1.1.13.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-config-value (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-5build2 => 0.4.0.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-connection (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-2build4 => 0.2.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-cryptonite (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15-1build1 => 0.20-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-dependent-map (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2.0-1 => 0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-deriving-compat (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-devscripts (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.3 => 0.12] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-diagrams-cairo (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1build2 => 1.3.1.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-diagrams-lib (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1.3-2build1 => 1.3.1.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-dimensional (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1build1 => 1.0.1.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-directory-tree (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-3 => 0.12.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-dns (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1build3 => 2.0.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-ekg (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.10-1build4 => 0.4.0.11-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.6-2 => 5.1.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-ekg-json (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1build4 => 0.1.0.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.6-dfsg-2 => 5.1.8-dfsg-3] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-expiring-cache-map (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.6.0-1 => 0.0.6.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.6-1 => 5.1.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-finite-field (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-filestore (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.6-4build3 => 0.6.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-happstack-authenticate (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.4.3-1build3 => 2.3.4.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-hackage-security (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.5.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hdbc-session (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1 => 0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-hmatrix-gsl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hopenpgp-tools (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.19.2-2 => 0.19.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hopenpgp (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-1build3 => 2.5.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hspec-core (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-1build1 => 2.2.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hspec (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-1build1 => 2.2.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hspec-discover (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-1 => 2.2.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-html-conduit (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build6 => 1.2.1.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-http-api-data (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1 => 0.2.4-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stevedore (zesty-proposed/main) [1.17.1-1 => 1.18.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<mwhudson> stgraber: yeah, the 1.7 change, nasty failure mode though :(
<stgraber> mwhudson: so what do I need to do to get this working with 1.6 and 1.7?
<mwhudson> stgraber: not sure there's much you can do until i work through the transition unfortunately
<stgraber> mwhudson: ah ok, so we're waiting for a mass rebuild of all the other bits I guess?
<mwhudson> stgraber: yeah
<stgraber> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (zesty-proposed/main) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:9.0.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jitsi [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5313-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (xenial-proposed/main) [2:8.3.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:8.3.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpphs [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.20.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.8-dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-go.crypto (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.0~git20160824.0.351dc6a-1ubuntu1 => 1:0.0~git20161012.0.5f31782-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpqc [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-17build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.20.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected golang-go.crypto [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.0~git20161017.0.4428aee-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected golang-go.crypto [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:0.0~git20161017.0.4428aee-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<stgraber> mwhudson: do you have an ETA on that Go transition? is that something you're working on this week? just want to know when I can expect to be landing new LXD in the archive again as we're working on some bugfix stuff we'd like to get in zesty first before SRUing to xenial and yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-go.crypto [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.0~git20161012.0.5f31782-1ubuntu1]
<slangasek> mwhudson: do we use the transition tracker for golang rebuilds?
<pitti> slangasek: unfreeze> no objection
<slangasek> pitti: none here either, but an LP admin needs to do it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-keystoneauth1 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.12.1-0ubuntu2 => 2.14.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-oslo.policy (zesty-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.16.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<mwhudson> slangasek: we probably should
<mwhudson> slangasek: i don't really know how it works though :)
<slangasek> mwhudson: obscurely; lp:~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-keystoneclient (zesty-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.6.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<pitti> slangasek: oh, you can't? I thought techboard was able to; well, I figure infinity can
 * pitti grabs the SRU axe
<slangasek> pitti: if I can, I can't find the button for it; the checklist says LP admin
<mwhudson> slangasek: can you promote golang-1.7 to main? that would at least make britney's output more useful :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to transition haskell and than blacklist it if possible
<slangasek> mwhudson: did the bug subscription get done?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-http-client (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.31-1build3 => 0.4.31.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<mwhudson> slangasek: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.8+16.10ubuntu1]
<slangasek> mwhudson: also for golang-1.7-race-detector-runtime ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-http-streams (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.3.3-2build6 => 0.8.3.3-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-http-link-header (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1build4 => 1.0.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> wow, the zesty queue is full of haskell fun -- did the autosyncs start before we unfroze?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hunit (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1.1-1 => 1.3.1.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-incremental-parser (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4.1-1build3 => 0.2.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-hxt-tagsoup (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.1.3-5build3 => 9.1.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-ircbot (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-2build6 => 0.6.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<nacc> should the /topic be updated?
<pitti> nacc: no; some LP admin needs to unfreeze zesty still
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifupdown [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.8.13ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-juicypixels (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.7.2-1build1 => 3.2.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-lucid (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.5-1build1 => 2.9.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-memotrie (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1 => 0.6.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<nacc> pitti: oh ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifupdown [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.13ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-memoize (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7-4 => 0.8.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-language-python (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1build1 => 0.5.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<mwhudson> slangasek: ah, good point
<mwhudson> slangasek: added foundations-bugs to that
<slangasek> mwhudson: ta; promoting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-mime-mail-ses (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.2-3build5 => 0.3.2.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-openglraw (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1.0-1 => 3.2.2.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-oeis (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-5build1 => 0.3.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-pipes-aeson (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1.6-1build3 => 0.4.1.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-polynomial (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-raaz (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-relational-query (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.8.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-pointed (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.2.0.2-3build4 => 5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-readline (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mistral [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0.0-1ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-relational-query-hdbc (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-relational-schemas (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-relational-record (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-safe-exceptions (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.4.0-1]
<pitti> slangasek: bug 1631474 is a case where you apparently ran sru-release but it didn't actually work
<ubot5`> bug 1631474 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Zesty) "No networking with initramfs-tools 0.122ubuntu8.3 and ip=dhcp boot option" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631474
<pitti> slangasek: I notice that myself, sometimes I need to run sru-release two or three times (I usually reload the bug afterwards, and confirm it gets closed)
 * pitti does
<pitti> oh, or maybe you only released xenial
<slangasek> pitti: I did only release xenial
<pitti> ok, that explains it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-discover [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.7.5-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.1]
<slangasek> go install golang.org/x/net/context: open /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/shlibdeps/pkg/linux_amd64_dynlink/golang.org/x/net/context.a: permission denied
<slangasek> lolwut
<slangasek> pitti: so, it seems the fix just released for 1631474 doesn't correspond to what was released in xenial... I think that was a pre-release upload that maybe shouldn't have been an SRU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cgroup-lite [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.12]
<pitti> slangasek: oh, hmm; that might explain my question to cyphermox in #u-devel?
<pitti> slangasek: so, remove-package o'clock?
<cyphermox> slangasek: wat/
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, I would like to transition and then ask for a blacklist
<cyphermox> ugh, and I was just touching the bug wrong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fcitx [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1:4.2.9.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cgroup-lite (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11 => 1.12] (no packageset)
<pitti> cyphermox, slangasek: so should we remove this from -updates? if it's broken, we should do that quickly, before it publishes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-scanner (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2-1]
<cyphermox> pitti: so, yakkety also needs the revert of initramfs-tools
<pitti> so something went horribly wrong with the state tracking then
<cyphermox> pitti: up to you, it's not *horrible* just not quite what we want
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-secret-sharing (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-servant-client (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.7.1-1]
<pitti> cyphermox: so that's the upload sitting in unapproved, and the bug should be reopened/adjusted?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-semigroups (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.18.1-1build1 => 0.18.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> I just reopened.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-shakespeare (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.11-1build1 => 2.0.11.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-snap (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0.7-1build4 => 0.14.0.7-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> and yes, that's what is currently in unapproved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-sql-words (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-svg-builder (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.1-1]
<pitti> cyphermox: ack; removed from -updates
<pitti> cyphermox: supposedly from zenial-proposed too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-text-postgresql (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.0.2.1-1]
<pitti> argh, "zesty" of course :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-th-lift-instances (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-src-exts (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.1-1build2 => 1.17.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-text-binary (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1build2 => 0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-streaming-commons (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.15.5-1build1 => 0.1.16-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> I don't know why you felt so strongly about removing it, it's not completely broken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-token-bucket (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-type-level-numbers (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-time-parsers (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.0-2build3 => 0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-unix-time (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1 => 0.3.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> cyphermox: but apparently it also wasn't really tested? on second look the bug trail looks like only xenial got verified?
<pitti> also, no need to push this to users if we revert it anyway in a few days
<cyphermox> it was tested
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-userid (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.6-1build4 => 0.1.2.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-vector-space (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.3-1 => 0.10.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-utility-ht (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-1 => 0.0.12-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-wai-extra (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.16.1-1build4 => 3.0.18-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> I don't know where you saw it in zesty, it's not there.
<pitti> cyphermox: I removed it from zesty-proposed, same version as in yakkety-proposed
<cyphermox> oh ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.125ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-x509-validation (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1build4 => 1.6.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> (sru-release --devel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-wai-websockets (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1build1 => 3.0.1.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-x509 (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1build4 => 1.6.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> AFAICS we can mass-accept zesty-unapproved, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-xml-hamlet (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.11-3build6 => 0.4.0.12-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> someone needs to counteract LocutusOfBorg's syncfest :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yaml (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.18.1-1build3 => 0.8.18.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yesod-auth (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.13.4-1build1 => 1.4.13.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> can I get an openmpi transition tracker please?
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.1.2-1build1 => 1.5.1.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, somebody told "gcc is fixed, why not unblock?"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-zxcvbn-c (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: zxcvbn-c (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.20160925-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why we are still frozen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ktexteditor [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.26.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yesod-core (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.23-1build1 => 1.4.25-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<pitti> just a matter of finding an LP admin, AFAIK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yesod-test (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1build1 => 1.5.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yesod-bin (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.18.2-1 => 1.4.18.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yi-rope (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0.1-4 => 0.7.0.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haskell-yesod-static (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.3-1build9 => 1.5.0.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> spammy bot!
<LocutusOfBorg> if everything goes well, I'll transition haskell before debian starts uploading on unstable again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: highlighting-kate (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.2.1-1build1 => 0.6.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmonad-extras (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1build1 => 0.12.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmonad-wallpaper (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.3-1build1 => 0.0.1.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (zesty-proposed) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-aeson-compat [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-binary-orphans [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-brainfuck [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-cipher-aes128 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-conduit-combinators [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isc-dhcp [source] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.3-5ubuntu16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-taskflow [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.7+16ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-attoparsec [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-chasingbottoms [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-conduit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tooz [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.44.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khronos-opencl-headers [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-concurrent-output [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-conduit-extra [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.13.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-connection [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-dependent-map [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-diagrams-cairo [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-dimensional [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-dns [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-ekg [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-filestore [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hdbc-session [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hopenpgp [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-config-value [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-devscripts [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-directory-tree [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-expiring-cache-map [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hopenpgp-tools [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.19.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hspec-discover [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-html-conduit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.policy [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.16.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-cryptonite [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-ekg-json [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hspec-core [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-http-api-data [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-diagrams-lib [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hspec [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-happstack-authenticate [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stevedore [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cgroup-lite [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-http-link-header [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hunit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1.2-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> oh.... spammy emails
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-incremental-parser [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-juicypixels [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-lucid [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-memotrie [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-oeis [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-pipes-aeson [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-semigroups [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-http-client [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.31.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-hxt-tagsoup [sync] (zesty-proposed) [9.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-language-python [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-mime-mail-ses [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-pointed [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-snap [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-streaming-commons [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-time-parsers [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-userid [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-vector-space [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-http-streams [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-memoize [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-shakespeare [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-text-binary [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-utility-ht [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-wai-websockets [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-x509 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yaml [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.18.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yesod-auth [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.13.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yesod-core [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-ircbot [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-src-exts [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-wai-extra [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-xml-hamlet [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yesod-bin [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.18.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yesod-test [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted highlighting-kate [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-keystoneclient [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.6.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmonad-wallpaper [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-openglraw [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-x509-validation [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yesod-static [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-keystoneauth1 [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-unix-time [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yi-rope [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmonad-extras [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: khronos-opencl-headers [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-devscripts [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bindings-dsl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.23-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> please pitti or somebody else, update this tracker http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/openmpi.html
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<slangasek> update it?
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: mps welcome on lp:~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs/
<LocutusOfBorg> update for openmpi 2
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm not sure how did I manage to push it
<LocutusOfBorg> oh MOTU!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.7ubuntu1 => 0.9+16.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7ubuntu1 => 0.9+17.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<barry> slangasek, pitti u-i 0.9+16.10ubuntu1 ready to be sru'd
<cjwatson> slangasek: MoM updated
<cjwatson> stgraber: sorry about the git outage, was a wrongly-ordered rollout, fixed now thanks to William
<stgraber> cjwatson: no worries, glad that it's fixed now
 * stgraber goes to turn on the cron job again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: subiquity (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.18 => 0.0.20] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.8+16.10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.9+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-go.crypto (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:0.0~git20160824.0.351dc6a-1ubuntu1 => 1:0.0~git20161012.0.5f31782-1ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [i386] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.100-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.5, Xenial 16.04.1, Yakkety 16.10 | Archive: open | Zesty Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<tsimonq2> OOO it begins!
<infinity> doko: Sorry, got wildly timezone desynced (ie: slept during the day).
<infinity> doko: If you're still around, we're thawed, you can send your opening announcement.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted subiquity [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.9+17.04ubuntu1]
<jgrimm> \o/
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: monasca-statsd (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php-smbclient (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~rc1-2 => 0.8.0~rc1-2build1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> slangasek: apologies. I somehow missed your message (yesterday) about the kubuntu packages on MoM. I'll have to ask clivejo/yofel etc on that one, as I've not dealt with those before
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hmat-oss [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hmat-oss [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hmat-oss [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hmat-oss [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1]
<slangasek> stgraber: it seems the docker.io autopkgtests don't work in zesty because there are no lxd images available yet of zesty.  When is that likely to happen?  Should that be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess#Previous_release_plus_1_day ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-image [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.9+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> mwhudson, you can directly push ben files now :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I fixed the config for transition to point to zesty
<LocutusOfBorg> lets wait for it to regenerate
<mwhudson> LocutusOfBorg: thanks i'd noticed i could push, just wanted another set of eyeballs on it really
<mwhudson> LocutusOfBorg: where is the output? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> ben needs regeneration I guess
<mwhudson> ah http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, but it needs cron
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> well it's friday night for me so i'm not very impatient right now...
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: the tracker was set to run against yakkety - updated to zesty
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, .... what?
<LocutusOfBorg> I did change that half an hour ago
<pitti> wgrant, cjwatson: thanks! the getPublishedBinaries() timeout seems fixed, or much better now; it now crashes on http://paste.ubuntu.com/23357770/ , I guess I'll just ignore this at least temporary so that we get one successful run over that hump
<pitti> this is reproducible, so I'll just log these and we look at these few ddebs later on
<wgrant> pitti: Yep, I fixed the API call pretty thoroughly.
<wgrant> pitti: Is that truncated download reproducible?
<wgrant> On that single file, with the same size?
<pitti> yes, I saw it twice in cron, and once in my foreground run
<wgrant> Do you have the URL that you're using?
<pitti> not quite the URL, but shouldn't be too hard to map linux-image-4.4.0-44-generic-dbgsym_4.4.0-44.64_arm64.ddeb to an URL
<wgrant> Indeed, am trying.
<pitti> wgrant: I'll log it together with the error message and re-run
<pitti> wgrant: then we have a list of those, and it's much simpler to fix up three debs after the run than always having to wait for half a day
<wgrant> pitti: Indeed.
<wgrant> As long as they're logged.
<pitti>        except IOError as e:
<pitti>             logging.warning('failed to retrieve %s: %s' % (url, e))
<pitti> that should do
<wgrant> Great
<wgrant> pitti: So it downloaded fine from me. Are you using a proxy or anything?
<pitti> no, direct access
<wgrant> pitti: Is it the same "got only X" size each time?
<pitti> wgrant: maybe it also failed on a different package (I don't remember the package from the previous runs, just the exception)
<pitti> wgrant: I'll find out on the next run
 * pitti tees the output too
<wgrant> pitti: OK. We do occasionally see truncated downloads (investigating is ongoing), but I wouldn't expect them to be reproducible on the same file unless there's some new issue that we don't know about.
<pitti> wgrant: since you just tried, that sounds likely
<wgrant> (it usually only affects big ddebs, because they're the most common big files)
<pitti> wgrant: the linux ddebs are huge, so they would be particularly prone to network flakes
<wgrant> Precisely.
<pitti> xenially in this case :)
<wgrant> Heh
<pitti> ok, running; next check in the afternoon
<sil2100> stgraber: would love to be nagged by system-image ;) Thanks for mentioning this, didn't know about this issue
<sarnold> cyphermox: testing rtl! man, that's a great idea :)
<sil2100> stgraber: ok, the issue should be fixed now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-4 => 1:4.2.9.1-5] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> do you know when autosync will start?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, normally that happens "soon" after we unfreeze, which we did just do ... but i don't have a specific time
<LocutusOfBorg> asking because lots of openmpi rebuilds might be avoided by it
<LocutusOfBorg> so, probably waiting some more time it is fine
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: There's a separate "go" script that runs the tracker server-side that you don't have access to, which is the one I fixed.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: manual syncs should also work
<Laney> any reason that I shouldn't turn it on right now?
<Laney> :)
<cjwatson> Somebody will get the fun of a perl transition.
<cjwatson> Might be worth sorting the minimal set for that out first?
<cjwatson> Otherwise the world will likely explode.
<cjwatson> There are IIRC three packages that you need in order for debconf to remain installable.
<cjwatson> liblocale-gettext-perl, libtext-charwidth-perl, libtext-iconv-perl
<LocutusOfBorg> accepting something from new queue might help, e.g. superlu pretty please
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, I plan to sync stuff for openmpi when boost is published
<Laney> Mmm, maybe syncing perl and doing a bit of that first would be wise
<LocutusOfBorg> yes indeed
 * Laney adds a ben file
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, if you have specific things you are blocked by in the queue call them out
<LocutusOfBorg>  e.g. superlu pretty please
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell*
<LocutusOfBorg> zxcvbn-c, mysql-defaults khronos-opencl-headers will unblock my transition
<LocutusOfBorg> s/transition/transitions
<acheronuk> anyone: does the kubuntu stuff listed in mergomatic just sit there indefinitely until we either request direct no change sync from debian, or upload a merged ubuntu version?
<yofel> acheronuk: it's there as long as the ubuntu version is lower than debian
<acheronuk> yofel: that's what I figured, but wanted to check, and not ping you too much while you must be at work
<yofel> np, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, any plan to PIE by default on every architecture like debian did?
<apw> didn't we do that in yakkety, hrm
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, IIRC only s390x amd64 and nothing more
<LocutusOfBorg> but I might be wrong
<apw> (i am likley wrong more)
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW apw since you are a kernel man, the workaround for pie you added in the kernel makefile can be probably better avoided with this gcc implementation
<apw> well whatever we add we want to work in all compilers
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=841438#35
<ubot5`> Debian bug 841438 in gcc-6 "--enable-default-pie breaks kernel build on amd64" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> "A better approach might be to make -mcmodel=kernel automatically
<LocutusOfBorg> override the default of -fPIE."
<LocutusOfBorg> from Ben
<sarnold> LocutusOfBorg: https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/616621/
<xnox> doko, apw: could you please decruft, obsolete binaries, produced by superseeded boost1.62 source package in zesty-proposed?
<xnox> that is remove s390x binaries libboost-fiber1.62-dev libboost-fiber1.62.0 from 1.62.0+dfsg-1 version
<xnox> they are no longer built (it was a mistake to build them)
<xnox> slangasek, ^
<infinity> xnox: I've got you.
<infinity> xnox: Done.
<infinity> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23358831/
<xnox> infinity, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (precise-proposed/main) [2016g-0ubuntu0.12.04 => 2016h-0ubuntu0.12.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (xenial-proposed/main) [2016g-0ubuntu0.16.04 => 2016h-0ubuntu0.16.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (trusty-proposed/main) [2016g-0ubuntu0.14.04 => 2016h-0ubuntu0.14.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (yakkety-proposed/main) [2016g-1 => 2016h-0ubuntu0.16.10] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> sarnold, I think this isn't the best way to solve the issue, I know that patch thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-46.67] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-46.67]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (precise-proposed) [2016h-0ubuntu0.12.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (trusty-proposed) [2016h-0ubuntu0.14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (xenial-proposed) [2016h-0ubuntu0.16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2016h-0ubuntu0.16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-devscripts [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bindings-dsl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted khronos-opencl-headers [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ledger [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2~pre1+g3a00e1c+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg1-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efivar [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [30-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: efivar [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [30-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.4-2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.4-2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.4-2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efivar [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.400.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted efivar [i386] (zesty-proposed) [30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> behold, new shim
<apw> "and it was good."
<cyphermox> we'll see about that
<cyphermox> ;P
<cyphermox> I don't copy-packages often and it already looks weird.
<stgraber> slangasek: does deboostrap in xenial know about zesty? that's usually the blocker for those images starting to appear
<stgraber> slangasek: though I can certainly workaround that by hand for an initial image
<stgraber> slangasek: that's for the unofficial images though (images.linuxcontainers.org). The official images are built by CPC and usually appear at the same time as the cloud images.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-101.148] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-74.82] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-101.148]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-74.82]
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, then I guess we should prioritize debootstrap fixing also
<stgraber> yep, always depends when we know about the name, we've had times where the SRU was in before the archive even opened
<apw> i wonder if we should have added like z-series last cycle :)  not that we know what the next one will be
<apw> do we have an a-series or whatever yet
<stgraber> we also could just have deboostrap assume that if you pass it a name it doesn't know about and it's the Ubuntu build of debootstrap, just assume it's Ubuntu and move on
<stgraber> since we haven't changed the actual script since gutsy :)
<apw> heh
<rbasak> +1
<rbasak> I have just worked around that and seen this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupdate [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [8-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupdate [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [8-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-27.29]
<pitti> wgrant: just one instance so far (still running): failed to retrieve https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-4.4.0-44-generic-dbgsym_4.4.0-44.64_ppc64el.ddeb: retrieval incomplete: got only 195417696 out of 438063324 bytes
<pitti> wgrant: which is a different file (previous one was arm64) and number
<pitti> wgrant: so that supports the "random fluke" theory, it's not something inherently wrong with that file
<cjwatson> $ curl -sL https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-4.4.0-44-generic-dbgsym_4.4.0-44.64_ppc64el.ddeb | wc -c
<cjwatson> 438063324
<cjwatson> So indeed not obviously corrupt in the librarian.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupdate [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupdate [i386] (zesty-proposed) [8-3]
<stgraber> slangasek: I've modified our image build script a bit to just always symlink the deboostrap config, so we should have zesty images within 2-3 hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.5-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<stgraber> would appreciate a quick review of those two LXC SRUs, they fix a regression in 2.0.5 that's breaking containers completely on s390x
<stgraber> once in -proposed, I'll validate the fix myself on s390x and then release the SRU to -updates as we need this sorted ASAP
<stgraber> (unfortunately autopkgtest doesn't work for container runtimes on s390x, so we didn't notice this until it hit users...)
<pitti> stgraber: LGTM; please upload to zesty too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1.1]
<pitti> (otherwise this can't be released)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fcitx [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1:4.2.9.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12] (core)
<stgraber> pitti: I can upload to zesty but it won't build because hardening-wrapper was removed and lxc won't build with the dpkg build flags stuff
<stgraber> pitti: so was going to wait until we figure out whatever's needed to have lxc build in zesty rather than just wait an upload that I know will fail :)
<pitti> yeah, FTBFS doesn't count :)
<pitti> stgraber: well, that fix is in upstream master now?
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> pitti: anyway, getting lxc building on zesty is next on my list, but it's not a super easy fix because it's got to do with autotools getting confused as to what needs to be built with PIC and what needs PIE (doko's change was effectively making liblxc be built with PIE, which obviously doesn't work :))
<pitti> stgraber: ack; if it's in upstream master, that's good enough for me (given that the goal is to not accidentally lose fixes in devel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted carettah [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deriving-compat [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hackage-security [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-binary-parsers [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-raaz [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-safe-exceptions [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-secret-sharing [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-schemas [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-servant-client [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-scanner [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-argon2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hackage-security [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmatrix-gsl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-polynomial [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-sql-words [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-postgresql [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-svg-builder [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> "zxcvbn-c" - that package name is just cruel for us Dvorak users
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxcvbn-c [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-lift-instances [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-type-level-numbers [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: You use dvorak? :O
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-token-bucket [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: better on the hands
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I know, I don't know where to get one!
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I want one for two main reasons: 1) I type with two fingers and I need to throw myself off with a new keyboard layout so I can learn how to properly type (:P). 2) I've heard it's a lot more efficient.
<wxl> tsimonq2: get a happy hacking keyboard
<tsimonq2> wxl: Where?
<wxl> https://amzn.com/B000F8OECM
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I don't look at the keyboard when I type, so it doesn't matter what the keycaps are
<wxl> that too
<wxl> because that's how you properly type
<wxl> you don't look
<tsimonq2> I look sometimes.
<tsimonq2> But not all the time.
<tsimonq2> Because I've learned how to type at 30-40 WPM with two fingers...
<tsimonq2> :P
<slangasek> if dvorak7min is still in the archive, that's probably a good way to get started without worrying about changing out the keyboard
<tsimonq2> Buy used:
<tsimonq2> $231.65
<tsimonq2> WOW that's way too much!
<tsimonq2> slangasek: What's that for?
<tsimonq2> !info dvorak7min
<ubot5`> dvorak7min (source: dvorak7min): typing tutor for Dvorak keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1+repack-2build1 (zesty), package size 21 kB, installed size 73 kB
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: cairo-5c (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.9]
<clivejo> hi release team, how do I go about uploading a new package to zesty?
<clivejo> by new I mean it doesnt currently exist
<tsimonq2> clivejo: If you upload the package, it will go into the NEW queue. They have to approve it.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Unfortunately, since it seems that you are just a Kubuntu Developer, you can't upload NEW packages because it's outside the Kubuntu packageset.
<tsimonq2> (But that's normally how you would do it.)
<clivejo> because I am just a Kubuntu Developer, and its not in my packageset, this is why Im asking how
<tsimonq2> Hmm, seems there's no patch pilot today...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-argon2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: monasca-statsd (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmatrix-gsl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readline [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dice-entropy-conduit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readline [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-polynomial [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-svg-builder [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-sql-words [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-postgresql [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hackage-security [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-lift-instances [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxcvbn-c [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-type-level-numbers [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-token-bucket [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: khronos-opencl-clhpp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted khronos-opencl-clhpp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.10-1]
<slangasek> anyone driving the latest ghc transition?
<cyphermox> slangasek: LocutusOfBorg seemed to ask about it about 12 hours ago
<Laney> any objection to me starting the perl transition? (test building ATM, so more likely tomorrow or some other point over the weekend)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-zxcvbn-c [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-zxcvbn-c [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: onboard [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.3.0-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> please reject onboard/yakkety I meant to upload that to zesty instead
<slangasek> jbicha: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected onboard [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwts (yakkety-proposed/universe) [16.09.00-0ubuntu4 => 16.09.00-0ubuntu4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pbbam (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbbam [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbbam [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbbam [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbbam [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbbam [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbbam [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbbam [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted onboard [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aces3 (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.0.8-5build2 => 3.0.8-5.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ampliconnoise (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.29-5build1 => 1.29-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adios (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-12 => 1.9.0-12build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aster (yakkety-proposed/universe) [11.5.0+dfsg2-4build3 => 11.5.0+dfsg2-4build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blacs-mpi (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.1-37ubuntu1 => 1.1-37ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boost1.60 (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.60.0+dfsg-6 => 1.60.0+dfsg-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected aces3 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0.8-5.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ampliconnoise [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.29-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected blacs-mpi [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.1-37ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected adios [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.9.0-12build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected boost1.60 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.60.0+dfsg-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected aster [source] (yakkety-proposed) [11.5.0+dfsg2-4build4]
<stgraber> slangasek, pitti: confirmed that we have zesty images on images.linuxcontainers.org. For all arches except s390x. s390x failed becaues of the broken LXC. I've released the SRU, upgraded that box and triggered a new build, so we'll have s390x too in a couple hours.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbox [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbox [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1-3]
<ginggs> morning! anyone around to do some removals for openmpi2 transition? aster, p4est and deal.ii have not been fixed in debian yet
<LocutusOfBorg> or demote ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, I invoke you :)
<LocutusOfBorg> if we can have openmpi2 in release, I guess it can be time for perl or boost1.62 :)
<LocutusOfBorg> parallel=4 on arm64 breaks some haskell stuff https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-src-exts/1.17.1-2/+build/11049737
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-101.148~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-46.67~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.19.0-74.82~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-101.148~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-46.67~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.19.0-74.82~14.04.1]
<clivejo> how do I upload a new package to the archive if I dont have it listed in my packageset?
<clivejo> The package I want to upload is - https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/kirigami_1.1.0-1.html
<clivejo> infinity: are you on the DMB?
<apw> clivejo, you could also ask for sponsorship in the meantime
<clivejo> apw: how can I do that?
<apw> clivejo, if it is going to be sync from debian you can just use request-sync and it will do the required i think
<clivejo> LP 1635842
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1635842 in Ubuntu "Add kirigami to Kubuntu Packageset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635842
<clivejo> how do I request a sync?
<jbicha> clivejo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/requestsync.1.html
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> Im not MOTU, so how does that help me?
<jbicha> you don't have to be MOTU, just run requestsync from the command line
<clivejo> but how do I get it in the archive?
 * clivejo is confused
<jbicha> requestsync opens a bug and subscribes ubuntu-sponsors to it so that it shows up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ so that someone with upload rights can take a look at it
<jbicha> but...if it's just a new package it will show up in Ubuntu automatically as long as we aren't in Debian Import Freeze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<clivejo> E: The source package 'kirigami' does not exist in the Debian primary archive in sid, sid-security, sid-updates or sid-proposed
<jbicha> yes, I'd just wait until kirigami gets into Debian unstable and it should be automatically synced into Ubuntu without you having to do anything
<clivejo> any idea how long that will be?
<clivejo> can it not be added to the Kubuntu package list that I can upload it directly?
<jbicha> new Ubuntu packages have to be manually approved and honestly it will be approved a lot faster if it's synced from Debian (so it's already been reviewed) than trying to upload to Ubuntu first
<clivejo> we have a number of new packages this cycle, there must be an better way to do this!
<jbicha> it's very early in the zesty release cycle; there's no need to panic yet :)
<clivejo> LOL I seem to remember that being said about Yakkety, and lots of KDE software didnt make it in
<jbicha> ok but the fastest way to get a new source package into Ubuntu is to upload it to Debian
<clivejo> jbicha: its just frustrating working on packaging and not being able to get it into the archive
<clivejo> jbicha: so where is it in Debian right now - https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/kirigami_1.1.0-1.html
<clivejo> Maxy released it to UNSTABLE on the 3rd Oct
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kirigami.git/commit/?id=458cdc2aa29811dd2a3061bbd0f38efe3fd1540d
<jbicha> all new source packages have to be reviewed first; kirigami is waiting for a member of the Debian ftpmaster team to review it
<clivejo> do you know where I can see that?#
<jbicha> maybe if you wait another week or two it will be fine
<acheronuk> clivejo: listed under pending uploads here? https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org
<clivejo> hummm if its anything like libdrumstick we will be waiting a LONG time
 * clivejo wanders off to do OSM stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
<ginggs> any archive admins around to do some removals to complete the openmpi2 transition please? aster, p4est and deal.ii are RC in Debian and have been removed from testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.24.1~rc3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-4 => 1:4.2.9.1-4ubuntu1.16.10.1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: a couple packages FTBFS with the new openmpi (aster, p4est); do you have any ideas about these?
<slangasek> and liggghts seems to have a legitimate autopkgtest failure on armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, I wasdoing haskell rebuilds
<LocutusOfBorg> I saw now you are handling them
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, aster and p4est needs demotions, ginggs is aware of the issue, and according to him ^^ they are broken in debian too
<slangasek> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> [11:20:10] <ginggs> morning! anyone around to do some removals for openmpi2 transition? aster, p4est and deal.ii have not been fixed in debian yet
<LocutusOfBorg> so, having the package migrate might be the best thing right now
<LocutusOfBorg> agda on ppc64el has a strange failure " sbuild-build-depends-agda-dummy : Depends: dh-elpa but it is not going to be installed"
<LocutusOfBorg> how can a package arch:all be uninstallable?
<slangasek> because it depends on something which is /not/ arch all?
 * LocutusOfBorg checks, but without a real arch... and no debhelper verbosity is not trivial
<slangasek> Depends: perl, emacs24-nox | emacs24 (>= 24~) | emacs24-lucid (>= 24~)
<LocutusOfBorg> emacs24
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> "memory exausted"
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe with parallel=2 it might work
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg, ginggs: and gerris test results look a mess; I'm not sure what of these should be considered an openmpi bug vs. a bug in a revdep
<slangasek> esys-particle and liggghts both have similar failures on armhf only (unexpected stderr output)
<LocutusOfBorg> gerris is broken in debian, just the same way
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure where is the fault
<slangasek> haskell-attoparsec ftbfs on ppc64el, strange regression appears to be triggered solely by the rebuild
<slangasek> there's Debian bug #814451 about openmpi and stderr
<ubot5`> Debian bug 814451 in src:openmpi "openmpi 1.10 has stderr output by default, breaking autopkg tests" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/814451
<slangasek> so our ARM vms have the appearance of infiniband support...?
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-23
 * slangasek wonders why xcffib shows up as 'bad' on the ghc tracker instead of 'unknown'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hackage-security [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hackage-security [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.24.1~rc3-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> the perl fun will defer haskell a bit :)
<ginggs> slangasek: do we still need a separate fftw3-mpi since archive re-org?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p4-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> who is handling the perl transition?
<LocutusOfBorg> Depends: perl (>= 5.24.1~rc3-3), perlapi-5.24.1, libc6 (>= 2.4)
<LocutusOfBorg> is it possible to sync libsub-name-perl? this should make dh-haskell installable again
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, it sounded like Laney was going to do it if noone else did
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: haskell-pointed 5-1 build-depends haskell-kan-extensions (>= 5), which build-depends ghc (>= 8); looks like there's a reason these are in experimental
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, yes, they were a mistake, but they shouldn't block the transition
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I didn't ask to kick them out
<LocutusOfBorg> but if you have the possibility, please do :)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: haskell-pointed shows on the transition tracker as 'uninstallable'; how would it not block?
<slangasek> anyway, I've already reverted and uploaded a no-change rebuild of 4.2.0.2
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek thanks, I'm not sure, maybe just a leaf package? but yeah, you were right
<slangasek> right, so the leaf package would still have to be either removed or fixed
<slangasek> (and it wasn't a leaf, reverse-depends shows haskell-vector-instances, fyi)
<slangasek> anyway - sorted now
<LocutusOfBorg> I have done probably some mistake when I did dak rm on coccia
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW it would have been autosyncd anyway :)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, I think haskell-aeson-extra and haskell-dice were rebuilt too early... can I rebuild?
<LocutusOfBorg> nvm
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: it would certainly not have autosynced from experimental
<slangasek> pandoc rebuild currently blocked by licensecheck being uninstallable
<slangasek> (perl transition related)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, such packages are in unstable
<LocutusOfBorg> uploaded by mistake
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: oh, you're right, haskell-pointed is in unstable
<slangasek> the rest in still in experimental
<LocutusOfBorg> I only syncd from unstable
<LocutusOfBorg> so I syncd the mistake in ubuntu too :/
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't pandoc blocked by emacs24 too?
<slangasek> :-)
<slangasek> not AFAICS
<slangasek> if it is, that'll be ppc64el-only
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry, you are right
<LocutusOfBorg> s/pandoc/agda
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry, but I'm trying to understand how to fix agda
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: 10:32:47 PM < pabs> where do I report bugs against the Ubuntu archive? (zesty should have Suite: devel instead of Suite: zesty)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I'm not aware that we have a place to file such bugs, but IMHO we ought to. infinity ?
<infinity> Err, but that's not a bug.
<infinity> If it were a but, it would be a launchpad bug, though.
<infinity> s/but/bug/
<infinity> slangasek: Unlike Debian's ftp.debian.org pseudopackage, we just file bugs where the code lies, and sub ubuntu-archive where appropriate (ie: bug on package and sub for a removal, bug on LP and sub for the archive being published wrong, etc)
<infinity> tsimonq2: ^
<infinity> But, I'll reiterate, that's not a bug. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ok, could you please tell pabs? ;)
<slangasek> infinity: so for e.g. missing / inaccurate supported metadata, would you consider that LP?
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah.
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> slangasek: Well.  That one's actually ubuntu-archive-publishing, which I don't know if we have a project for, but close enough.
<infinity> (And thanks for the not-so-subtle reminder)
<infinity> tsimonq2: I would if I knew where he asked.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OFTC/#debian-ubuntu
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: haskell-cryptonite/armhf looks to be holding up quite a lot (and revdeps will need to be rebuilt on armhf once fixed, I think)
<tsimonq2> Hmm, I'm a bit confused. Do we do a full sync from Debian on packages without an Ubuntu delta at the beginning of a new development cycle?
<tsimonq2> There's a few outdated packages that still haven't synced to Ubuntu, and checking the regular queues doesn't show anything.
<tsimonq2> I could go crazy with requestsync but I would rather not if there's going to be a mass sync.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: from the opening of the cycle to the DebianImportFreeze; though I'm not sure that autosyncing has been turned on yet for the cycle, it may have gotten starved out last week by a sprint
<slangasek> well, there's no reason /not/ to requestsync, if it's something you need
<tsimonq2> Well if it's going to happen within the next week or two, there's no rush.
<tsimonq2> So I don't see a point in filing a bug.
<tsimonq2> If only I was a MOTU... ;)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Any chance that could be turned on?
<slangasek> yes, there is a chance
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Let me rephrase that — do you have the ability to turn that on, and if that answer is yes, would you be able to?
<slangasek> looks like the job is enabled
<tsimonq2> Oh cool.
<slangasek> either that or I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess#Previous_release_plus_1_day wrong
<slangasek> so if you see anything /not/ syncing, let us know and we'll debug
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Anything specific queue I should watch then?
<slangasek> they should go straight in
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-16
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: So, what's the issue tilix has?  I just installed it and it appears to run/work...
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Does that mean your rebuild worked fine, or is my system special? :P
<jbicha> infinity: tilix works fine for me now too LP: #1721101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721101 in tilix (Ubuntu) "tilix crashes on execution" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721101
<infinity> jbicha: And the offending symbol is definitely there in an objdump, so it's clearly being resolved correctly now.
<infinity> jbicha: So, crisis averted?
<jbicha> ok I closed the bug, thanks
<infinity> May point to an entirely different bug about one of tilix's deps not properly tracking ABI.
<infinity> Cause that sort of beakage should never happen when library/symbol deps are sane.
<jbicha> it's that new D language stuff
<infinity> "new"
<infinity> Only 15 years old.
<infinity> But everyone always (poorly) reinvents the same wheels over and over.
<jbicha> well gtk-d is new, right?
<infinity> Probably.
<infinity> I've only recently seen people writing GUI stuff in D.
<infinity> So, I guess it's the new hotness.
<infinity> God help us.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgig (artful-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3 => 4.0.0-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgig [sync] (artful-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mupdf (artful-proposed/universe) [1.9a+ds1-4 => 1.11+ds1-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mupdf [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.11+ds1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wireshark (artful-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1 => 2.4.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wireshark [sync] (artful-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: winetricks (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0+20170101-1ubuntu2 => 0.0+20170823-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted winetricks [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.0+20170823-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, gtk-d not tracking correctly ABI is an already known issue
<LocutusOfBorg> and from next upload will have ABI changes
<LocutusOfBorg> see message 50 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=877168
<ubot5> Debian bug 877168 in release.debian.org "transition: ldc" [Normal,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmongodb-perl (artful-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-1ubuntu1 => 1.8.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmongodb-perl [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libbson-perl (artful-proposed/primary) [1.4.0-1]
<infinity> Laney: armhf autopkgtest hosts are consistently exploding with ENOSPC.  Not sure how to get a better view into them to see why.  Any ideas?
<apw> gawd, those things are a pita atm
<sil2100> uh, the gtk+3.0 upload still stuck in -proposed I see
<sil2100> Laney: you're assigned to the bug for the software-properties ADT regression - you working on that? :)
<infinity> Laney: Belay that.  armhf runners are happier now that they're not under load.  But we definitely have Serious Issues when they're under load.  If they don't ENOSPC, they hit an nr_files limit.  Neither is good.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (artful-proposed/main) [9.6ubuntu101 => 9.6ubuntu102] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (artful-proposed) [9.6ubuntu102]
<Laney> sil2100: I've been trying but I don't know how to fix it yet
<Laney> infinity: ok, well I would have logged onto one of the machines that was having problems and seen what was going on
<infinity> Laney: I guess I don't know enough about the setup to know why that would be happening in the first place.
<infinity> Laney: nr_files limit being hit makes sense if the global kernel limit is being hit across several containers.
<infinity> Laney: But ENOSPC under load makes less sense to me, unless all the containers share a scratch space or something?
<infinity> In which case, it may well be that we've just parallelised a little too hard.
<Laney> That hasn't been tweaked in ages, and we've had extremely large queues very many times
<infinity> Laney: Andy and I were seeing this with the glibc flood, as well as other recent ones.
<infinity> Laney: But before that, I admit I wasn't in a position to be paying attention.
<apw> it cirtainly seems to be bad now, and i've not noticed this failure mode before
<Laney> any pointers for being able to see some evidence?
<apw> Laney, we had a recent failure on umbrello with this
<apw> and on tracker-miners
<Laney> 8 sh[31883]: 2017/10/13 18:32:10 socat[22766] E connect(5, AF=2 10.43.42.145:8443, 16): Connection refused
<infinity> Laney: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/blogilo/artful/armhf
<infinity> Laney: Those three failures were all ENOSPC, and occurred when the armhf queue was going full tilt.  Retrying when it was quiet made them pass.
<apw> Laney, i've pm'd you a couple of logs with one of each
<infinity> jibel: LP: #1723404 confuses ,e.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1723404 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Wrong locale ' UTF-8' in /etc/locale.gen on desktop live image" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723404
<infinity> jibel: Confuses me, too.
<infinity> jibel: Steve marked it fix committed, you marked it fix released, I see zero evidence of that bug in the livecd-rootfs source.
<jibel> infinity, I checked the locale this morning on the image and it was correct. Let me double check
<infinity> jibel: It may well be that the bug was fixed somewhere.  It clearly wasn't in the package the bug is assigned to. :P
<jibel> infinity, it is fixed in casper
<jibel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/artful-changes/2017-October/011801.html
<infinity> jibel: Check, thanks.  Reassigning.
<infinity> I'm confused enough these days without people helping. ;)
<infinity> He fixed it oddly...
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I don't remember seeing LP: #1723760 when testing the iso a week ago
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1723760 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No restart after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723760
 * sil2100 tries to check
<infinity> Man, I hope that typo is actually in the kernel, not the bug submitter's by-hand copying.
<Laney> infinity: This is going to be much easier if we catch it in the act
<infinity> sil2100: I suspect that bug is the "not showing 'remove media and press enter' message" bug that has plagued us ever since plymouth.
<Laney> thanks for the report & sorry for the inconvenience
<infinity> Laney: I'll be sure to upload glibc again tomorrow.
<Laney> hopefully we can jettison this lxd stuff at some point
<infinity> Laney: Did anyone have a frank "future arch support" discussion at the rally?
<infinity> Laney: Cause I'd love to see armhf and i386 die.
<jibel> sil2100, I cannot reproduce it in a VM.
<jibel> sil2100, I get the 'remove media' prompt and the VM properly shutdowns
<infinity> jibel: Yeah, he's probably not getting the prompt.  Which happens sometimes.
<infinity> jibel: His hilarious "copy" and "paste" of kernel output is meaningless, that was from boot, not shutdown.
<infinity> (I'm loving "cashing", though)
<jibel> :)
<infinity> Not getting the prompt looks a whole lot like hanging.  But it's also entirely safe to cut power there, so it's been a bit of "meh" every time we try to fix it and only slightly succeed.
<infinity> The best answer is probably going to be to pivot to another root.
<apw> i see it often enough that i am always pleasently supprised when i do see the promt
<infinity> Or give up and change the shutdown message to "we're going to try to shut down now, count to 20 and then set your computer on fire".
<infinity> I wish we could just have the confidence that Microsoft does that people only run one OS, and it's ours.
<infinity> Cause that makes their method so much simpler.
<infinity> When they boot to CD, if they find a bootable HDD, they turn around and chain to it (on a delay).
<infinity> Thus they can just reboot willy-nilly in the installer without removing media.
<infinity> Maybe we could try that anyway.  Worst case, people boot into their old default Fedora or Win10? :P
<infinity> Oh, actually, better idea.  We have grub on our ISOs now.  We could legit poke gently for other grubs, and chain only to one we recognize.  Otherwise timeout and leave you at the boot menu.
<apw> "Hit a key to boot this CD in the next 10s"
<infinity> So, on reboot with an Ubuntu CD in, you'd get Ubuntu.
<apw> now that i like
<apw> horrible semantics if you have a broken grub on the HDD probabally, but hey
<infinity> Well, it'd have an interruptable delay, as you say above.
<infinity> But that would be the triggering condition for that.
<infinity> Without finding an Ubuntu, we'd just unconditionally launch you into the CD boot menu.
<apw> and it would let us have a recovery option for "grub is broke"
<apw> because you went near win10
<infinity> Cause I don't think "I have an Ubuntu CD in my drive, but I want you to boot through to windows" is a sane or reasonable flow.
<infinity> But "I left it on on reboot, why am I in the installer again" is lame.
<sil2100> infinity: the missing -az langpacks have been uploaded
<sil2100> Unfortunately I have no idea why they failed getting created during the last time, will try figuring out that later today, but a re-run just did the trick
<infinity> sil2100: Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-curl (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-curl [sync] (artful-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-linuxkit-virtsock [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170720.0.0416e3d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbson-perl [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-linuxkit-virtsock [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170720.0.0416e3d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbson-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bitz-server (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3 => 1.0.0-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: why (artful-proposed/primary) [2.39-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bitz-server [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-linuxkit-virtsock [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170720.0.0416e3d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbson-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (artful-proposed/restricted) [384.90-0ubuntu2 => 384.90-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 [source] (artful-proposed) [384.90-0ubuntu3]
<tseliot> infinity: hey, any chance nvidia can get in ^ ?
<tseliot> infinity: never mind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [sync] (artful-proposed) [2.39-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: why [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [2.39-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: why [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [2.39-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: why [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [2.39-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: why [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [2.39-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: why [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [2.39-2] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> hi. are we likely to get any further iso respins in before the ubuntu-on-air community iso testing @ 15:00 UTC today?
<infinity> acheronuk: I'm literally about to press the button.
<infinity> acheronuk: So, they should be freshly done by then.
<infinity> Might still be warm.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.39-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.39-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.39-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.39-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted why [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.39-2]
<acheronuk> infinity: excellent. thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-curl (artful-proposed/universe) [3.0-1 => 3.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-curl [source] (artful-proposed) [3.0-1ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Sweet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-38.42] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-multi-monitors (artful-proposed/universe) [0.00~git20160725.1.7390a66-1 => 0.00~git20171014.1.df5d6e4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-multi-monitors [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.00~git20171014.1.df5d6e4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphicsmagick (artful-proposed/universe) [1.3.26-14 => 1.3.26-15] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20170921+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20171006+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20170921+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20171006+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (zesty-proposed/universe) [20170921+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.04.0 => 20171006+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream-generator (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.6-1ubuntu1 => 0.6.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream-generator [source] (artful-proposed) [0.6.7-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> any archive admin, please remove libmongodb-perl on i386
<LocutusOfBorg> missing build on i386: libmongodb-perl (from 1.4.5-1ubuntu1)
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure how you missed it, when you removed mongodb on i386
 * LocutusOfBorg is probably missing something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream-generator (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.6-1ubuntu1 => 0.6.7-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream-generator [source] (artful-proposed) [0.6.7-1ubuntu2]
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, perhaps it was removed from -release, and that is in -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-98.121] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-98.121]
<smoser> join #ubuntu-devel
<slashd> sil2100, would you have time to release to systemd into trusty-updates (LP: #1718966)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1718966 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "Cannot install snaps on Ubuntu 14.04 with /var on its own partition" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718966
<slashd> sil2100, there is a few regression but they are all documented in the bug ^
<sil2100> slashd: sure, let me take a look since I have a quieter moment now
<slashd> sil2100, thanks a lot
<slashd> tinoco, ^
<sil2100> slashd: ok, looks goodish, let me publish - but before that I'll add a hint for the network-manager failure maybe
<slashd> sil2100, ok thanks
<slashd> tinoco, ^
<tinoco> slashd: sil2100: tku
<rbasak> Can we ignore the dep8 test for mariadb-10.1 please so that it can migrate? It's not a regression, rather caused by a new test that never succeeded on s390x. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1723947 for details.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1723947 in mariadb-10.1 (Ubuntu) "Current upload for 10.1.28-1 fails dep8 unitest on s390x" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu2 => 1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-38.42]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wpa (artful-proposed/main) [2.4-0ubuntu9 => 2.4-0ubuntu10] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, can you fix it then?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't really know/remember if you keep a public log for removals
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, sorry got distracted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-98.121~14.04.1] (kernel)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, is there a removal bug ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-38.42~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-98.121~14.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ta!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppc64-diag [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.7.4-1~16.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppc64-diag [ppc64el] (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.7.4-1~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppc64-diag [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.7.4-1~16.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppc64-diag [powerpc] (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.7.4-1~14.04] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, none I'm aware of, this is why I was trying to search removals logs
<apw> hrm
<LocutusOfBorg> mongodb has been syncd by jbicha_ maybe he knows
<cjwatson> removals are logged in the package's publication history in LP
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mongodb/+bug/1679792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1679792 in mongodb (Ubuntu) "Please remove i386 binaries for 1:3.4.1-3" [High,Fix released]
<LocutusOfBorg> here we are
<LocutusOfBorg> updated the bug
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, even binary removals?
<LocutusOfBorg> we are talking about mongodb dropped on i386
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: yes
<cjwatson> though they can be a little hard to find
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/i386/mongodb just says "ANAIS" i.e. "architecture not included in source", which means that the package dropped i386 from its Architecture line
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, I have to go to the single architecture page, I usually search "publishinghistory" from +source/foo
<LocutusOfBorg> so, why the removal didn't propagate to i386 for its reverse-dependencies?
<LocutusOfBorg> meh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edubuntu-docs (artful-proposed/universe) [11.03.2 => 11.03.3] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.10.0-38.42~16.04.1]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: human error I assume
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-tilix-dropdown (artful-proposed/universe) [5-1 => 5.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> ack thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-tilix-dropdown [sync] (artful-proposed) [5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sugar-calculate-activity (artful-proposed/universe) [44-1 => 44-3] (sugar) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-134.183] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-134.183]
<slangasek> bdmurray: I see you accepted ppc64-diag into xenial-proposed for LP: #1708494, but rbasak rejected the same package for trusty-proposed due to lack of test case; do you want to un-reject the trusty one as well, now that upstream has provided a test case in the comments?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1708494 in ppc64-diag (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update Package request for ppc64-diag" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708494
<bdmurray> slangasek: I think I did but couldn't use sru-review because there were multiple versions in the rejected queue
<slangasek> bdmurray: ahh ok
<slangasek> bdmurray: then, thanks :)
<bdmurray> I'll add a comment though.
<LocutusOfBorg> I subscribed archive-admins to lp: #1679792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1679792 in mongodb (Ubuntu) "Please remove i386 binaries for 1:3.4.1-3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679792
<LocutusOfBorg> hopefully we will see autopkgtests starting soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (artful-proposed/main) [5.0.1 => 5.0.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-snapshot (artful-proposed/universe) [1:6.0~svn311834-4~build4 => 1:6.0~svn315736-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [sync] (artful-proposed) [1:6.0~svn315736-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sagemath (artful-proposed/universe) [8.0-8ubuntu2 => 8.0-8.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sagemath [source] (artful-proposed) [8.0-8.1~build1]
<rbasak> If not already considered, please could the security team consider wpa in artful unapproved? It seems likely a fairly important fix to me. Perhaps 0-day SRUable, but users installing with wifi available would still be affected (though maybe not catastrophically because apt will maintain integrity).
<LocutusOfBorg> +1
<rbasak> Uh, I meant the release team
<rbasak> Also, I'd like the fix on my laptop pretty please :)
<tsimonq2> +1 on wpa
<tsimonq2> infinity: Might it be worth a respin or is that out of the question?
<valorie> I don't see that it's accepted yet?
<valorie> +1 for speedy release in whatever means necessary
<tsimonq2> I can justify a respin for Lubuntu, and we may not be the only flavor to consider doing that if it's thrown in the right place.
<valorie> I've not gotten an update yet at least in artful
<nacc> rbasak did say "in artful unapproved"
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yep, a member of the release team needs to accept it into Artful.
<nacc> as the archive is frozen, the release team has to accept it still
<tsimonq2> nacc: Right...
<valorie> oops, sorry, right
<valorie> see that now
<nacc> feels like we're all in basic agreement :)
<tsimonq2> I personally feel like it should be ushered through and a global respin should be done.
<valorie> +1
<tsimonq2> But that is not my decision to make. :)
<valorie> although that means our tests have to be redone
<valorie> but then that is expected
<tsimonq2> While that is true, in my opinion the benefits outweigh the downsides.
 * flocculant adds voice for Xubuntu on that
<valorie> tsimonq2: amen to that
<bdmurray> infinity, sil2100: cdimage still mentions using i386 images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<tsimonq2> Speaking of cdimage, I think bashfulrobot was having some issues of some sort? Ping. ;)
<rbasak> I'm not necessarily saying that the release team _should_ accept it. I just think they should consider it. I don't know the reasons why it might be a bad idea :)
<tsimonq2> True. Of course, it's their final decision. But if Lubuntu has the option I'd like it in the 17.10 ISOs. (I'm not sure if a respin would pull it in if it was thrown into artful-updates)
<GrindamN> Howdy everyone
<sil2100> bdmurray: on the sprint we decided to still build i386 images but not publishing them for milestones
<valorie> sil2100: how will testing be done then?
<valorie> daily images only?
<bdmurray> sil2100: The instructions say "use the i386 images instead. Choose this if you are at all unsure." I think the "use the i386 images" is hard enough that putting that there is not a great idea.  The second part should definitely be removed.
<valorie> in Kubuntu we got rid of that wording quite awhile ago
<valorie> most people who need i386 know to look for it, because they are using rather old machines
<wxl> yeah and for many lubuntu users that wording is still relevant
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but our users in for instance Taiwan are largely i386 users
<sil2100> valorie: there will be no testing of the i386 images as those are no longer 'supported'
<sil2100> For Ubuntu
<sil2100> Flavors can, of course, support it if they wish :)
<sil2100> bdmurray: yeah, I guess we need to get that changed indeed
<valorie> sil2100: thanks for clarifying
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20171010.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:20171016.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20171010.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20171016.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20171010.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20171016.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (zesty-proposed/partner) [1:20171010.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 1:20171016.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
<wxl> waaaait a minute
<wxl> will i386 images be provided at all?
<sil2100> For main Ubuntu? No
<chrisccoulson> hi, could somebody please approve those flash/partner uploads please? (and copy them from proposed to release once they're built)
<wxl> let me rephrase :)
<wxl> will the canonical machinery be building i386 images for the flavors that want them or are they left to their own devices to deal with this?
<sil2100> Machinery will be building i386 images for flavors that want those images, so yes
<sil2100> There is no change for flavors
<valorie> good
<wxl> ok, phew
<sil2100> We only stopped building the i386 images for Ubuntu Desktop :)
<valorie> that was my understanding; good to hear it confirmed
<wxl> so theoretically we (flavors) could test the i386 images during the milestones
<valorie> still available for server images, netboot etc.?
<wxl> and theoretically the flavor milestones for i386 would still be published
<wxl> ohhh good question re: netboot
<valorie> because occasionally I have to direct someone to that route
<wxl> ditto
<sil2100> Server - yes, netboot - here I would guess yes as well, but I don't know much about those parts yet
<valorie> cool
<wxl> ubuntu desktop only does beta milestones right? or just the final one?
<sil2100> wxl: final beta and the final release
<wxl> and of course even during alpha milestones amd64 images will be floating about, but the process will be largely community supported as it has been, so we can just add our i386 images to that. so yeah, i don't think there will be much of a change
<wxl> works for me thx :)
<wxl> if you do find anything about netboot (i don't know who's in charge) in that they have no plans to support i386, i'm sure flavor teams would be willing to take that on together
 * valorie nominates tsimonq2
<sil2100> I mean, I didn't hear anything about anyone not wanting netboot i386 which is why I just assume we'll leave those as is
<infinity> We build netboot for all arches we build binaries for.
<infinity> For a variety of reasons.
<jbicha> some of you flavors should consider dropping i386 support too :)
<infinity> I don't disagree.
<infinity> Dropping i386 images today is a nice way to signal a soft transition to a future where we stop building i386 debs.
<wxl> i see that as reasonable, except for lubuntu. we'll be the last to go, when all support it completely dropped.
<wxl> suffice it to say, it would probably be wise to start discussing it
<flocculant> start?
<infinity> Continue?
<wxl> with the community
<flocculant> I thought it was ongoing for cycles :)
<wxl> the team has been discussing it for a while
<flocculant> anyway - we're thinking about it - but likely post-18.04
<valorie> possibly we'll have to do that as well for kubuntu
<valorie> however I really would not like to lose some of our enterprise users such as Munich and Taiwan
<infinity> valorie: You have "enterprise" users who use hardware more than 15 years old?
<valorie> infinity: in Taiwan, lots of old computers even in government offices
<infinity> That's.... Bizarre.
<infinity> But also, anecdotes like that are why I'm now collecting hard data on the matter.
<valorie> there has been a major push to get those users off xp and even older windows versions onto free software
<valorie> the same might be true in India where we just picked up another -- also government offices
<valorie> in Assam
<valorie> each of them has a specialized respin with a smaller offering of applications
<valorie> pretty much libreoffice plus a few others
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> I mean, eventually, 32-bit builds will just become unmaintainable, because programmers are terrible, their software is even worse, and we can't afford to fix everything that everyone else breaks due to not having the hardware.
<valorie> infinity: true
<valorie> but poor people have few options
<valorie> I assume as more new machines become available second-hand, that will slowly change
<wxl> i think it should be less of an issue for kubuntu, since you're not necessarily designing for low spec machines. honestly, kubuntu is best experienced with all the bells and whistles cranked to 11 XD
<valorie> it's amazing how people make do
<wxl> yeah i mean jeez if you look at all the xp and older machines out there.. it's kind of frightening
<wxl> makes KRACK look like no big deal XD
<valorie> wxl: it's become lighter and more efficient over time
<dax> kde scales down to crap hardware pretty well these days.
<valorie> my travel laptop works pretty well
<wxl> i wasn't trying to say it was heavy
<dax> not least because "old computer" in 2017 is a lot faster than "old computer" a decade ago
<valorie> even with touchscreen, etc.
<wxl> just that it's not meant to be light
<wxl> exclusively, i mean
<valorie> right
<wxl> i mean we run kubuntu on crap machines at work and they do wonderful, but at times i've been prone to turn off compositing, etc. for people
<valorie> now that plasma will run on phones.... it's lost some fat
<valorie> of course my phone is much more powerful than my first computer
<wxl> :)
<wxl> mine too
<wxl> i had *128 kB* of RAM
 * valorie had 80k baby
<wxl> niiice
<valorie> Coleco ADAM
<wxl> mine was a C128
<valorie> 300 baud and I was online
<valorie> oops, we are off-topic
<valorie> sorry
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu-release-offtopic XD
<wxl> (not really)
<valorie> lol
<nacc> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [sync] (artful-proposed) [5.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edubuntu-docs [source] (artful-proposed) [11.03.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sugar-calculate-activity [sync] (artful-proposed) [44-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20171016.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (artful-proposed) [1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted graphicsmagick [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.3.26-15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wpa [source] (artful-proposed) [2.4-0ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lmbench (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [3.0-a9-1.3 => 3.0-a9-1.3ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> So I see src:wpa was approved.
<tsimonq2> What's the plan of action?
<nacc> tsimonq2: this might be worth an e-mail to ensure everyone sees it?
<tsimonq2> nacc: Sure, I can send it in a bit.
<infinity> nacc: The plan of action is to only let it migrate if we have a better reason for a re-spin, otherwise it'll be shunted to security/updates.
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> tsimonq2: ^
<infinity> nacc: What's worth an email?
<nacc> infinity: that discussion you just had :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I honestly think it's a good reason for a respin.
<infinity> nacc: Yeah, I disagree. :)
<nacc> infinity: fair enough :)
<infinity> Not sending out emails for everything I accept.
<infinity> tsimonq2: No it's not.
<nacc> infinity: oh no, sorry, not for that
<nacc> infinity: to discuss the respinn with the flavors
<nacc> or something
<nacc> since not all are online right now, i'd assume
<infinity> tsimonq2: Installer images, by their very frozen-in-time nature, are full of security issues.
<nacc> heh
<infinity> (ie: I'm not going to panic to respin the last xenial point release for this either)
<tsimonq2> infinity: How many people do you think might put Ubuntu something-or-other-maybe-flavor on a USB drive once it's released and expect to be able to connect to WiFi with secure HTTPS? :P
<tsimonq2> I mean, just saying.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lmbench (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [3.0-a9-1.1 => 3.0-a9-1.1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> https isn't broken by this.
<tsimonq2> But as far as I can tell, https can be bypassed by this.
<jbicha> infinity: hmm, is 16.04.4 happening soon?
<infinity> jbicha: In 3 months.
<jbicha> ok, I'll probably forget by then :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: How?
<tsimonq2> infinity: mdeslaur (or any other security team people) could probably answer that question better than I.
<dax> it "breaks https" only insofar as you can MITM connections and sslstrip. which is a property of all hostile networks and not worth noting in 2017
<infinity> tsimonq2: This is a protocol "wire" attack.  Yes, you could come up with a scenario where I attack an *unecrypted* stream of yours to inject malware, which you then run locally, which then keylogs and scrapes your SSL work locally, pre-encryption.  But that's a far cry (and more far-fetched) from "bypassing https".
<infinity> Anyhow, we will probably find some other reason for a respin and render the point moot, but anyone who thinks "I burned an ISO from 2 months ago, and haven't done security updates, it must be perfectly secure" is just plain wrong, and I can't fix that with one last-minute update.
<infinity> So, no, security updates are not a valid reason to trigger a respin.
<infinity> Even when they have scary media-friendly names. :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: But should people be able to expect that if they install it on release day that it should be secure?
<infinity> Nope.
<infinity> That's why we have 0-day updates.
<infinity> People should expect that if they're up-to-date, we're done our best.
<nacc> and why there are security updates in general it feels like
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Then I rest my case.
<infinity> Don't fret, someone's bound to find a bunch of installer bugs (or maybe fix that nouveau/displayport thing in time) or some such.
<infinity> But if not, it'll be sitting in -security, and either ticking the "download updates during install" box, or just updating post-reboot will be fine.
<tsimonq2> (Watch this be the one (unfortuately rare) release that it doesn't happen. :P)
<infinity> And people who install an OS on an untrusted network (and I'd consider any WiFi in sniffing range of your neighbours to count) probably get what they ask for.
<jbicha> why does "download updates during install" only install security updates?
<infinity> Was just telling sil2100 about my experience installing WinXP, connected to dial-up in Australia back in 2003.  Was compromised and rootkitted before I ever got a chance to run Windows Updates.
<tsimonq2> Wow.
<infinity> And never since have I installed an OS without a trusted network between me and the internet (ie: a wire and a firewall).
<tsimonq2> jbicha: Does it?
 * infinity -> breakfast.
<rbasak> I don't trust my WPA wifi network.
<rbasak> It has stuff like my TV on it.
<rbasak> Which has never had a security update to my knowledge, so might as well be treated as owned by some malicious attacker somewhere.
<Bashing-om> rbasak: " The following packages will be upgraded: dkms wpasupplicant . " :)
 * sil2100 EOD
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flashplugin-nonfree (artful-proposed/multiverse) [27.0.0.159ubuntu1 => 27.0.0.170ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flashplugin-nonfree [source] (artful-proposed) [27.0.0.170ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] (20171016) has been added
<bashfulrobot> Hey infinity - I hear you are the one to talk to. looks like when pullign eth Ubuntu Budgie ISO via Rsync, all people are gettign an error.
<bashfulrobot> Running : rsync -zhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-budgie/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<bashfulrobot> Now unless I fudged that command...
<bashfulrobot> results in: @ERROR: Unknown module 'ubuntu-budgie'
<bashfulrobot> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1666) [Receiver=3.1.2]
<bashfulrobot> I had a few people try this on different machines. Same issue
<bashfulrobot> I'm just about to jump in my car - will check in once I get home.
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-17
<lamont> bashfulrobot: rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-budgie/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso is going to work better (cdimage is the only module advertised from cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<bashfulrobot> lamont - you are a star!
<bashfulrobot> Thank you sir
<cpaelzer> hi, an qemu update was accepted into proposed yesterday, already passed regression tests and atm also looks good on update excuses
<cpaelzer> background in bug 1720397, as everything else other than the freeze block seems to be passed, I just wanted to ping for someone in the release team to make a decision to still pull it in OR if it shall become a 0day-upgrade
<ubot5> bug 1720397 in qemu (Ubuntu Artful) "qemu-kvm doesnt restart after node reboot" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720397
<infinity> cpaelzer: Yeah, well aware (or I wouldn't have accepted it).
<infinity> cpaelzer: It'll make it in a respin if there is another good reason (or enough small reasons) for one.
<infinity> cpaelzer: Hrm, although it seems it's just in server now (I swear it used to have a library or common package on desktop flavours), so we could probably respin just server for qemu if it comes to that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (artful-proposed/main) [1.386 => 1.387] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (artful-proposed) [1.387]
<infinity> ^-- This will trigger a ~world respin, so I'll let some other bits in too, like qemu and wpa.
<acheronuk> respins a definite now then?
<Ukikie> acheronuk: No, the real question is "Is it a friendly ghost?"  (But yes, it seems they certainly will.)
<infinity> acheronuk: Unless you hate everyone who doesn't speak English, yeah.
<infinity> (Yes, respins are definite)
<acheronuk> lol. ok
<Ukikie> Picking up wpa is also fantastic.
<acheronuk> indeed. I shall delay the iso testing I planned until all respun
<Mirv> oh, it's release week \o/ thanks soon for yet another nice release (so far running in VM only, I tend to stick to LTS on host)
<sil2100> o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bitz-server (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-5 => 1.0.0-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bitz-server [source] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected fscrypt [source] (artful-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
<doko> tyhicks: ^^^, missing copyright holders. also why the explicit architecture list?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bitz-server (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-5ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-5ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<jibel> slangasek, it seems that the locale issue in casper has been partially fixed and still exists on UEFI systems - bug 1724153
<ubot5> bug 1724153 in casper (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal does not start in live session on an UEFI system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724153
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bitz-server [source] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-5ubuntu2]
<infinity> jibel: See the new casper in proposed.
<jibel> ah good
<jibel> thanks infinity
<infinity> Letting everything through now and respinning shortly.
<infinity> jibel: And just confirmed that fixes both that bug, and the one budgie reported.
<fossfreedom_> cyphermox: I don't have enough rights to reopen this issue affecting the release candidate ISOs.  Please can it be reopened ... or should I just create another bug report for the upcoming respins?  TIA  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1706859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on "Where are you" page" [Undecided,Fix released]
<acheronuk> fossfreedom_: I meant to re-open, and forgot. so done
<fossfreedom_> cheers
<acheronuk> cyphermox: if you would really prefer a new bug, please close again and we can sort that
<jibel> fossfreedom_, do you know in which release it worked?
<jibel> matching the keyboard layout to the timezone does not make a lot of sense to me. I can live in France with a US keyboard for instance
<fossfreedom_> jibel: I haven't seen this work in this area every since I started testing at alpha 2.  Worked for 17.04
<jibel> fossfreedom_, on 17.04 you select english, then timezone = uk and the layout is en uk ?
 * jibel tries
<fossfreedom_> If you select "London UK" - you would expect a GB keyboard layout.  As far as I can remember, it was always done this way.
<acheronuk> it seems OK on the zesty iso
<jibel> maybe I just don't remember and cannot find any documentation describing how it is supposed to work
<seb128> fossfreedom_, so if you travel to France and do an install in French and your tz is set to Paris you expect your keyboard to be azerty?
<seb128> sorry, "an install in English"
<seb128> it seems backward, I did some test install while in N-Y picking french and I was expecting my keyboard to match my locale, to not be qwerty just because I happened to be in the U.S
<jibel> fossfreedom_, the behaviour is the same on zesty
<jibel> fossfreedom_, I selected English, then London and the select layout is English (US)
<jibel> not GB
<acheronuk> if I did an install while in the US, I would still set my location to UK
<seb128> then your clock would be wrong
<acheronuk> it used to come up with a best guess, rather than defaulting to English (US). I accept that is not going to suit all cases, but it is changeable on that screen
<jibel> acheronuk, which release used to work this way?
<jibel> just trying to find when it changed
<acheronuk> seb128: I could adjust that post install, but I would want the defaults UK, as I live here 95% of the time
<fossfreedom_> seb128: on my zesty (ubuntu budgie) ISO - selecting London gives me a UK keyboard
<jibel> same on xenial.
<jibel> fossfreedom_, do you start a live session then the installer or click directly on install ubuntu or you select the layout in syslinux ?
<jibel> or something else
<acheronuk> it is one of thsoe things you can argue the cases for several ways, as no default is going to be perfect for everyone
<fossfreedom_> jibel: from the try/install window dialog not the live session
<jibel> I get the same behaviour on xenial, zesty and artful
<jibel> ok
<acheronuk> however, it would be better to come up blank and make you make a choice before proceeding, that to default to something which is unsuitable for most outside the US
<seb128> the current behaviour is suitable for !US
<seb128> or you mean english outside the US?
<jibel> ah, on zesty if you select "Install Ubuntu" (ie don't start a live session) the layout matches the TZ
<jibel> but from a live session it doesn't
<jibel> but indeed it's different on artful
<jibel> it's always US
<acheronuk> jibel: it does in the 17.04 live session on my kubuntu iso
<acheronuk> *does match
<jibel> acheronuk, I tried on Ubuntu only
<infinity> Sounds like there's room for improvement here (at least to make things consistent, even if no one can agree on what the behaviour should be), but I don't think I'll be considering it RC either.
<infinity> But keeping this discussion open to determine which behaviour is "correct", and then making sure it's consistent in try/live/etc would be nice for 18.04.
<jibel> definitely not RC, but good to revisit for 18.04
<infinity> Laney: Guessing you didn't get anywhere on gtk versus software-properties?
<Laney> Still looking
<Laney> SRU probably
<infinity> Laney: SRU works for me.
<infinity> Laney: The way things are looking right now, the respin in an hour or so will proooobably be final.
<infinity> Famous last words.
<infinity> Fingers crossed.
<infinity> Etc.
<acheronuk> infinity: no, certainly not RC. in the ubuntu-on-air yestderday it cropped up, and I think was decided would be something in 18.04 to address
<acheronuk> https://youtu.be/dJLj0eG7Gjw?t=1534
<acheronuk> jibel: just realised that was you I think? doh! XD
 * infinity goes to find a snack while he waits on the publisher to give him packagey goodness.
<Laney> Packagey McPackageFace
<seb128> Laney, wasn't the gtk update necessary for the new gnome-shell/split mode to work correctly (if I remember what jbicha wrote)?
<Laney> There's some stuff in there for that, not sure what doesn't work if you don't have it
<seb128> should we rever those gnome-shell changes if we don't take gtk?
<Laney> that is the thing that is breaking software-properties
<Laney> don't think it is that bad?
<seb128> I didn't test, but some people complaining about it
<seb128> I'm just pointing it out so it's not overlooked
<seb128> were complaining*
<seb128> I didn't understand that we were considering not taking the gtk update
<seb128> otherwise I would have tested that more
<seb128> oh well, should be fine
<seb128> but I do some more testing later, I need to step out for a bit now
<chrisccoulson> hi, somebody approved flash in partner for artful (thanks), but it's sat in the queue for all the other releases too ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-2ubuntu1 => 3.26.1-5] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<jbicha> infinity: system76 requested that mutter patch ^
 * infinity raises a brow.
<infinity> jibel: Cutting it close. :P
<infinity> jbicha: Err, you.
<jbicha> infinity: wait a moment, duflu wants to modify mutter too :|
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh virtualbox security issues
<infinity> jbicha: ...
<infinity> jbicha: I'm literally a few minutes away from (hopefully a final) respin, so...
<jbicha> ok, this mutter patch is a one-liner, let me test build and run it first
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: I'd like to help but I'm not sure if I have the power over partner
<sil2100> eh, sync, jbicha what's the bug number that the mutter upload fixes?
<infinity> sil2100: LP: #1724024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1724024 in mutter (Ubuntu) "can't set usable scale for hidpi internal display if when using external display less than 1600x1200" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724024
<infinity> sil2100: It's in the changelog.
<sil2100> Yeah, it's a sync so I didn't have a convenient way to get to the changelog
<infinity> queue fetch and debdiff. :P
<sil2100> By convenient I mean 'click on a link from launchpad'
<sil2100> That's too much work!
<sil2100> Anyway, thanks
<infinity> jbicha: So, what's the one-liner meant to fix?
<jbicha> infinity: never mind, we decided not to rush the one-liner in, so just the mutter in the queue please
<infinity> jbicha: I'm kinda inclined to say there's no way this is installer-critical (I mean, if you need two monitors and HiDPI to install, you're beyond abnormal), and this might be better as an SRU, where it can get some testing and feedback before we shove it down people's throats.
<infinity> jbicha: Given this is technically a behaviour change too, and not "obviously correct" to my mind, just "different".
<sil2100> Doesn't look release critical indeed
<infinity> (As in, the multimonitor experience sucks either way, it's just a question of which direction you prefer your suction)
<jibel> agreed
<sil2100> Especially that accepting it we'd have to wait again for the publisher to fully publish this in the archive
<jibel> agreed with not being release critical :)
<infinity> jbicha: So, I think I'll reject this (as a sync from Debian isn't super suitable for an SRU either), and you can re-upload with something more SRU-suitable.
<jbicha> I don't have a second monitor here to test for myself but my understanding is that this patch *allows* for a hidpi setting in gnome-control-center
<apw> my reading of the patch is it allows you to select say x2 because your internal screen supports it, and the external does not
<infinity> jbicha: Sure, yes.  My point is that without this patch, if you have a mismatch, you get the lowest common denominator, with the patch, you get the options of making it suck the other way.  Not reading all the code to see what the default will come out to in that case.
<infinity> (By "suck the other way", I mean that if you pick hidpi, you get hidpi on your lowdpi screen too)
<apw> but i don't see how it is release criticial, "use your internal monitor to install and upgrade"
<apw> it is less sucking in the sense i think you start with x2 and sucking external monitor on the right, if you move it you have to move to x1 which changes the suck in a confusing way
<jbicha> I agree it's a regular bug, not essential for installing. System76 just likes to have better hidpi support
<infinity> Anyhow, it's not installer-critical, please queue it up as an SRU.
<infinity> System76 is generally happy with SRUs. :)
<infinity> (And they even submit their own occasionally)
<jbicha> it is sort of queued as an SRU already, except you don't want Debian syncs for SRUs?
<apw> jbicha, well it risks syncing into BB and then that upload is invalid
<infinity> I *think* that if you have a mixed setup, it'll default to low, with an option of high, so no behaviour change, but I also am not keen on waiting a few hours to respin just to discover that maybe the upload's not perfect and we need to revert.
<infinity> jbicha: I don't want a Debian sync for the SRU, no.  I'd much rather see 3.26.1-2ubuntu1 with the patch and no other fuzz.
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<infinity> jbicha: And we can sync the Debian upload into BB.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [sync] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-5]
<infinity> jbicha: Err, 3.26.1-2ubuntu2 obviously.
<infinity> (or 1.1)
<infinity> But you get what I mean.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.5 => 1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.6] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.6]
<infinity> cpaelzer: How's that for quick service?
<cpaelzer> infinity: perfect and a bit more
<infinity> cpaelzer: Helps that I reviewed the artful upload less than a day ago, and this was identical.
<cpaelzer> hehe, you do enough hard tasks that for once a day there can be an easy one - like this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (artful-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.28-1 => 5.1.30-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (artful-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.28-dfsg-3 => 5.1.30-dfsg-1] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (artful-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.28-1 => 5.1.30-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [sync] (artful-proposed) [5.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [sync] (artful-proposed) [5.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [sync] (artful-proposed) [5.1.30-dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
<ogra_> infinity, who owns klibc nowadays ? is that still foundations or is it the kernel team ? (it wuolld be helpful if bug 1692494 could be processed eventually (post release is surelly fine though))
<ubot5> bug 1692494 in klibc (Ubuntu Xenial) "klibc does not support reboot arguments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1692494
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
<jibel> ubiquity crashed when I click on the release notes link :(
<infinity> jibel: That seems suboptimal.
<jibel> and apport telling that the crash already exists opening an LP page to which I don't have access is not more optimal
<infinity> ogra_: We do, probably.  Remind me post-release?
<ogra_> will do... thx
<jibel> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/25758811/
<infinity> Sonofa.
<infinity> Okay, I might need to re-promote sensible-utils instead of trying to fix things that have undeclared deps.
<infinity> That also means another world respin. :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
<jibel> bug 1724224
<ubot5> bug 1724224 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with FileNotFoundError in _execute_child(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'sensible-browser': 'sensible-browser'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724224
<infinity> Should have looked more into that yesterday when I noticed another user of it.
<infinity> Oh well.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
<infinity> jibel: Fixing.  Slowly.
<infinity> Will take several publisher cycles.  Because whee.
<Laney> Got a fix for that software-properties thing ...
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, libcatmandu-store-mongodb-perl fails on i386 because mongodb is removed there... do you think you can help it?
<Laney> Not right now
<infinity> Laney: Oh?
<LocutusOfBorg> well hopefully someone else will fix it :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Oh, did someone decide to go 64-bit only for mongo?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/i386/mongodb
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, ^^
<infinity> Yeah, I can give it a nudge.
<infinity> Asking a third person to get involved is just being annoying. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> the new mongodb is not built on i386, I presume upstream dropped it
<infinity> Debian dropped it with upstream prompting, looks like.
<LocutusOfBorg> I thought the rationale was needed
<infinity> Laney: I'm currently looking at several hours of publisher hell to fix this sensible-utils thing, so if you can turn around the gtk thing fast...
<infinity> Laney: (Which I guess would be faster if the fix is in software-properties rather than gtk)
<Laney> It is
<infinity> Oo.
<infinity> Tempting, then.
<Laney> I'm just getting an ADT vm wotsit to test it
<Laney> then I'll queue it up
<infinity> Laney: Of course, this also brings up a question of confidence in the new GTK since, from my POV, all I've seen is automates tests, and we're running out of time to make mistakes.
<infinity> Laney: Have your team (or members thereof) been running the proposed gtk locally and willing to vouch for it not being crap?
<Laney> I've had it on this laptop for a bit
<Laney> seb128: jbicha: been running it by any chance?
<seb128> Laney, I'm giving it some testing atm, seems to work fine so far
<infinity> Kay.  Well, hammer it a bit in whatever ways you think you can break GTK visually.  Stuff that automated testing wouldn't notice.
<Laney> yessssssss, revision 1000
<infinity> Laney: Easily amused?
 * Laney reps his base 10 homies
<ogra_> don't forget to take a photo!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (artful-proposed/main) [1.403 => 1.404] (core)
<cyphermox> infinity: do you have a respin planned? Kylin people are asking if it's too late to sneak in a slideshow translation update
<infinity> cyphermox: I wish I didn't, but I do.
<cyphermox> yeah, I had kind of hoped you'd have responded it was too late
<infinity> cyphermox: Sadly, sensible-utils screwed me.
<cyphermox> I see that in the backlog now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (artful-proposed/main) [0.96.24.16 => 0.96.24.17] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> Enjoy that
<infinity> (Or, rather, the debianutils maintainer screwed me, and I wasn't coherent enough last week to notice)
<infinity> Laney: Shiny.  I'll trade you reviews.
<cjwatson> infinity: What's taking several hours for sensible-utils?
<infinity> cjwatson: Just the annoying dance required to move something into required from optional.
<infinity> cjwatson: override, publish, update meta, upload, publish, britney, publish.
<cjwatson> Oh, the metapackage.  I guess.  You could've done that at the same time as the overrides, but probably too late now.
<infinity> cjwatson: I could have done it by hand, yeah, but I like the tool telling me I didn't screw up.
<cjwatson> Picky.
<infinity> cjwatson: And it would have to be by hand, cause germinate culls anything "not in the debootstrap set" from minimal. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.12 => 1.157.13] (core, kernel)
<infinity> Anyhow, we're up to that bit now, so whatever.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (artful-proposed) [1.404]
<Laney> Weeeeeee
<infinity> I got the short end of this review stick.
<infinity> cjwatson: Have 5 minutes to apply your python brain to a queue review?
<Laney> Ignore the gross bit(s)
<infinity> Laney: That's kinda the whole diff.
<cjwatson> infinity: Sure
<Laney> or, prefereably, fix them - I'm off for lunch. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Shiny.  Leave notes, or just accept, whatever.  I need to go find a coffee and doughnut to power through.
<cjwatson> infinity: The software-properties one?
<infinity> cjwatson: And yes, software-properties.
 * cjwatson is not #ubuntu-release any more, so can probably technically still accept but shouldn't
<infinity> cjwatson: You technically can, and literally no one will mind if you do. :P
<cjwatson> Heh.  Well, I mean, it's a test, how badly can it go wrong?  But it looks fine to me, so accepting.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (artful-proposed) [0.96.24.17]
<cyphermox> infinity: re: translation update: not sure I'll have anything to sneak in, I don't see any changes in the zh translations worth an upload (only a few commented out translations), and I'm not sure I'll have a response quickly.
<infinity> cyphermox: Hrm, kay.
<seb128> Laney, infinity, jbicha, gtk has been tested by a few desktopers and seems to work without visible issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-budgie-meta (artful-proposed/universe) [0.17 => 0.18] (no packageset)
<infinity> seb128: Fair enough.  I'll send Mark to you if he files any bugs about it. ;)
<seb128> lol, sounds good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-budgie-meta [source] (artful-proposed) [0.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-snapshot (artful-proposed/universe) [20171002-0ubuntu1 => 20171017-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-snapshot [source] (artful-proposed) [20171017-1ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Oh man, so much happened when I was AFK
<sil2100> Even the software-properties fix happened, yay
<sil2100> infinity: will we consider jamming-in the gtk+3.0 into the final respin in this case?
<infinity> sil2100: Yeah.  seb128 is taking full responsibility for the release sucking if that's a bad idea.
<apw> oh thanks seb128
<seb128> heh
<sil2100> Thanks seb128
<sil2100> o/
 * seb128 hides
 * apw clips a tracker to seb128
<Laney> cjwatson: cheers
<Laney> did someone retrigger gtk?
<Laney> well, software-properties -> gtk
<infinity> Laney: Kinda waiting for it to be published first.
<infinity> Laney: But will trigger when sane to do so.
<Laney> britney thinks it is
<infinity> Laney: Not the britney I'm looking at.
<infinity> (Nor the archive)
<Laney> Get:1 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu artful-proposed/main software-properties 0.96.24.17 (dsc) [2,324 B]
<Laney> Get:2 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu artful-proposed/main software-properties 0.96.24.17 (tar) [404 kB]
<infinity> Laney: Binaries are a bit more important.
<Laney> Get:20 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu artful-proposed/main armhf software-properties-common all 0.96.24.17 [9,514 B]
<Laney> that one?
<infinity> Huh, and excuses just refreshed. :P
<Laney> :)
<infinity> My firefox is teasing me.
<infinity> So yes, I'll retrigger.
<Laney> I looked on /running
<Laney> cool, cheers
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Around?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: virtualbox and virtualbox-ext-pack autopkgtests are kinda broken by the postinst hanging indefinitely on package install. :P
<infinity> Err, just ext-pack tests, I guess.
<infinity> Is "--accept-license=$accept_license" meant to skip that?
<tyhicks> doko: fscrypt isn't building on ppc64el due to test failures that aren't yet fully understood and go's c-shared build mode not being available on ppc64el
<tyhicks> doko: and it isn't building on amrhf due to test failures that aren't yet fully understood
<tyhicks> (those are the reasons for the explicit arch list)
<infinity> tyhicks: I'd argue that if your testsuite is catching the issues, a restricted arch list is overkill.
<infinity> tyhicks: (as in, an ftbfs log is a nice pointer to someone else who might want to jump in and help)
<tyhicks> infinity: fair point (I have shared the ftbfs log with upstream)
<tyhicks> infinity: what happens if I upload a new package that ftbfs on two architectures? will it get stuck until those issues are sorted out?
<infinity> tyhicks: In my mind, the only justification for arch-restriction is "we never want it on this arch", with sub justifications like "this uses x86 assembly" or "this needs an Intel video card" or whatever.
<infinity> tyhicks: britney compares arches built in release and proposed, it cares not for build failures or lack thereof.
<doko> tyhicks: does mwhudson know about the c-shared build mode issue?
<infinity> (ie: it's testing existence of .debs, not build records)
<tyhicks> infinity: thanks
<tyhicks> doko: I'm not sure - I just discovered it last week and haven't had a chance to follow up on it
<Ukikie> LocutusOfBorg: 1. The license needs updating.  2. The accept_license string changed to b674970f720eb020ad18926a9268607089cc1703908696d24a04aa870f34c8e8
<Ukikie> (The latter is simply sha256 sum of the license, so if it changes then the license needs updated.)
<infinity> Ukikie: Uploads speak louder than IRC messages.
<Ukikie> infinity: Yes, but that's the information he needs, I can't upload.
<infinity> Laney: Can you murder the current virtualbox-ext-pack autopkgtests so we don't have to pointlessly wait for them to time out?
<infinity> And GTK migrated.  God help us all.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (artful-proposed/main) [3.22.24-0ubuntu1 => 3.22.24-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> ...
<sil2100> \o/
<infinity> jbicha: Solidly-timed.
<infinity> jbicha: Also, SRU paperwork on that bug, please.  The odds of it making it into the release pocket are about as good as the odds of your cat winning the lottery.
<jbicha> sure it's intended as an ordinary sru
 * infinity taps his foot for the next publisher run so he can get all the builds a-buildin' and EOD.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipxe (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.0+git-20161027.b991c67+really20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.0+git-20161027.b991c67+really20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
 * ogra_ glares at his bug mailbox ... and wonders what exploded there 
<ogra_> oh, apw running evil scripties ...
<apw> ogra_, heh ... that vivid thing is dead
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> infinity: if anything, I can be around to do the button pushing
<Laney> infinity: Slayed
<sil2100> infinity: so if you need to EOD just give me a poke
<infinity> sil2100: I love the buttons and the buttons love me.
<sil2100> infinity: I guess we wait for the ubiquity upload, right?
<infinity> Besides, I'm keeping myself occupied by arguing with kernel people.
<sil2100> hehe
<infinity> I wait for a short while.
<sil2100> Ok then, I'll leave the button-pushery then
<infinity> If cyphermox doesn't deliver soon, sucks to be him.
<LocutusOfBorg> Ukikie, infinity yes thanks wilco
<Ukikie> LocutusOfBorg: BTW, that got me looking into ext-pack again, can remove all references of the version that are hardcoded.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Please do a test install before you upload again.  Hanging all the tests is unpleasant.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, actually last time somebody told me that a timeout was going to be implemented soon(TM) :)
<LocutusOfBorg> it was a fast upload because of security and release
<slangasek> there is a timeout; it's 2h40m
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok
<Laney> slangasek: Had an embarrassingly not brief moment of confusion due to no byobu earlier on. :)
<Laney> thanks for removing
<Laney> "um, I thought I chose cloud-worker not lxd-worker" <repeat>
<dmj_s76> infinity: jbicha: SRU works for us!  It's not critical that multimonitor is perfect during the install.  We just want to make sure hidpi works as well as possible on Ubuntu & derivatives.  This patch doesn't change any default behavior.  It just gives the user control over which (not ideal) way is better for them.  It also lets our hidpi daemon set better defaults for the user automatically on Ubuntu.
<infinity> dmj_s76: Yup.  That's how I read it too, but also definitely not RC, so SRU it is.
<infinity> dmj_s76: (Also, just a long enough patch that I'm not comfy reviewing it and claiming it's 100% safe on short notice with no time to back it out)
<cyphermox> infinity: slideshow up, queuebot should notice incessantly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (artful-proposed/main) [132 => 133] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipxe [source] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0+git-20161027.b991c67+really20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (artful-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.30-1 => 5.1.30-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (artful-proposed) [133]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (artful-proposed) [5.1.30-2~build1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: You win a useless-use-of-cat award.
<ogra_> cant have anough cats !
<ogra_> *enough
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: "cat foo | sed 's///' > bar" == "sed 's///' foo > bar"
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, blame Ukikie :)
<LocutusOfBorg> applying that patch blindly is a shame, my operating system professor at university would be mad at me :)
<Ukikie> Which is weird because I use sed all the time, but that didn't click.  I'll blame the maintainer of adobe-flashplugin.
<LocutusOfBorg> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-virtualbox/virtualbox-ext-pack.git/commit/?id=64ec910f489afccdeaaecadb43e69c126ddeeb8b
<LocutusOfBorg> this should be better indeed (from next upload)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: useless-use-of-shell-redirection? ;)
<infinity> (but at least it doesn't fork)
<Ukikie> I'm a bit bummed that I earned a useless-use-of-cat award.
<infinity> Ukikie: Wear it with pride, all the cool kids have one.
<infinity> I have dozens.
<ogra_> and it counts double on caturday
<infinity> I really only cleaned up my act when dealing with init systems and discovering the vital importance of never forking anything ever.
<infinity> So you learn constructs like "while read foo; do thing; done < file" instead of "cat file | while ..."
<ogra_> what i found way more curious in the above conversation is to learn that there are people called "operating system professor" ... thats something to have on a business card for sure
<infinity> Because it turns out that when you have a watchdog ptracing forks (*cough*upstart*cough*), it decides that 'cat' is your daemon.
<infinity> Which ends poorly.
<infinity> Very poorly.
<Ukikie> Aha, very.
<cjwatson> The only thing it's got wrong is the extra "a", really.
<Ukikie> infinity: Thought for sure you'd comment about the awful generation of postinst. :3
<cjwatson> Paging @evilbmcats
<infinity> Ukikie: Have you seed debian/debhelper.in/* in glibc?  I can't really criticize generated maintainer scripts.
<infinity> s/seed/seen/
<Ukikie> I need to take a look it sounds.
<flocculant> infinity: as far as you know - we done with respins? obviously ignoring the possibility of any 'omg wth' people might find
<infinity> We do vile things like use sed to drop 20k files in place of #PLACEHOLDER# in some bits.
<infinity> Cause why not.
<infinity> flocculant: Nope.  There's going to be a 20171017.1 soon.  Because derp.
<cjwatson> I am very glad I managed to ditch that from openssh a while back.
<flocculant> infinity: okey doke thanks :)
<flocculant> holding firing position then :D
<infinity> cjwatson: What nasty were you dumping in?  Not something seriously evil like the entirety of the blacklist or some such?
<infinity> (Which would be hilariously awful)
<cjwatson> infinity: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-ssh/openssh.git/commit/?id=1fa04ebf122aec5ecbbdb6c7e001665b238e4c62
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh hey, some of that looks familiar.
<cjwatson> Did you copy my horrible substitution thing or something?
<infinity> Nah, just similar hacks around different issues.
<infinity> Turns out there's only a few ways to write that sort of goop.
<infinity> But really, the evil of https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-glibc/glibc.git/tree/debian/rules.d/debhelper.mk?h=glibc-2.26 is surpassed only by doko's abuse of m4.
<infinity> One of these days, I need to try to convert glibc to dh(1) and see just how much nasty we can get rid of.  I feel like that's a 6 month job though.
<xnox> infinity, i believe i have a critical fix in s390-tools. It's in the .deb only. Thus we many need to ship that, and respin s390x server iso only, as that package is on the /pool/ only. No d-i rebuild required.
<infinity> xnox: You have it ready?
<xnox> infinity, uploading in a second.
<infinity> xnox: I'm waiting on a couple of things to autopkgtest and migrate, so if you're quick, you're not holding me up.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (artful-proposed/main) [1.39.0-0ubuntu3 => 1.39.0-0ubuntu4] (core)
<infinity> xnox: Man, I hate it when I can't "IPL rool"
<xnox> bah
<xnox> infinity, do i need to re-upload with "IPL root" ?
<xnox> uploading IPL root
<infinity> xnox: I mean, you don't *need* to, depends on how much you like looking silly.  Which I assume is a lot, based on how well I know you. :)
<infinity> xnox: (PS: it's wrong in two places)
<xnox> fuck
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (artful-proposed/main) [1.39.0-0ubuntu3 => 1.39.0-0ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (artful-proposed/main) [1.39.0-0ubuntu3 => 1.39.0-0ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected s390-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [1.39.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected s390-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [1.39.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [1.39.0-0ubuntu4]
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry I was afk, I committed that fix :)
<slangasek> Laney: haha :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Tests re-ran, life happier, vbox* migrated.  Thanks for fixing.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for reporting :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I did rerun the tests, not sure if the trigger was good enough
<tyhicks> doko: hey - I just got a chance to look into the fscrypt rejection that you made due to "missing copyright holders" and I'm confused
<tyhicks> doko: debian/copyright exists and is populated
<tyhicks> doko: Google is the copyright holder for the upstream project
<tyhicks> doko: are you wanting me to list author names, as well?
<Odd_Bloke> sil2100: o/ Are we expecting any more changes to land that would affect the cloud images, or can I start identifying a release candidate image?
<sil2100> Odd_Bloke: hey! Let me just quickly look if everything migrated, but I think that's it
<sil2100> There was s390-tools still what we were waiting on before but it's not related to cloud anyway
<sil2100> Odd_Bloke: I think we're good now
<Odd_Bloke> Great!
<infinity> tyhicks: Listing authors isn't necessary, and it does indeed look like Google is the sole copyright holder.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swift (artful-proposed/main) [2.15.1-0ubuntu2 => 2.15.1-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<tyhicks> infinity: thanks for confirming
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (artful-proposed) [2.15.1-0ubuntu3]
<sil2100> \o/
<acheronuk> final final spin?
<acheronuk> hopefully I mean
<infinity> acheronuk: Many fingers crossed.
<infinity> acheronuk: I'm not aware of anything broken.  Then again, I wasn't aware of anything broken with the last set until they were half done. :P
<acheronuk> yep. that caveat is always there. can't say more than that
<infinity> acheronuk: On the other hand, we're also at the point where I won't accept any fix that isn't of the "this made my friend's computer literally chant racist slogans and then set itself on fire", so... We might be done.
<infinity> s/, so/ sort, so/
<acheronuk> hehe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<infinity> Okay, now that I'm satisfied that I didn't screw up the cdimage->iso.qa integration for that image, I'm off to sleep.  The rest of the builds should trickle in over the next hour or two.
<sil2100> infinity: thanks! I'll still be around to see if things don't explode
<sil2100> Although I guess all has been done for now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<mwhudson> doko, tyhicks: buildmode=c-shared?
<mwhudson> oh oh ppc64el
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<tyhicks> mwhudson: correct, buildmode=c-shared on ppc64el isn't supported
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<mwhudson> tyhicks: is that still true in tip?
<tyhicks> mwhudson: I'm not sure about that
 * mwhudson checks
<mwhudson> yeah looks like it's supported now
<tyhicks> mwhudson: it isn't a blocker for me right now because the fscrypt kernel code doesn't support filesystem block sizes that are smaller than the page size (which is true for our default filesystem block size and ppc64el page size)
<tyhicks> mwhudson: ah, great to know - thanks for checking
 * mwhudson checks if it's in 1.9
<mwhudson> hm nope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<tyhicks> mwhudson: that makes sense because I was seeing the ppc64el build failures on artful
<tyhicks> mwhudson: just to be clear, I don't need c-shared to be supported on ppc64el in artful (not that there's sufficient time, anyways)
<mwhudson> 1.8 is the default version in artful still
<tyhicks> oh
<mwhudson> tyhicks: good :)
<mwhudson> because that's not going to happen :)
<tyhicks> definitely not :)
<mwhudson> but 1.9 might well be the default for bb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<tyhicks> mwhudson: I doubt the kernel issue will be fixed by then so I'm still not concerned
<mwhudson> the commit adding buildmode=c-shared to ppc64el cherry picks cleanly to the 1.9 branch
<mwhudson> which is a good sign but doesn't necessarily mean it works :)
 * tyhicks nods
<tyhicks> I'll keep that in mind in case the kernel issue is sorted out within the next 6 months
<mwhudson> so looks possible if you need it, but i'm not going to be proactive here :)
<tyhicks> mwhudson: sounds like we're on the same page - thanks again for the digging
<mwhudson> nw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sane-backends (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental2ubuntu1 => 1.0.27-1~experimental2ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> Looking good so far
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25762282/ -- I'm unable to rsync this image
<valorie> after successfully doing it for previous spins
<valorie> any ideas?
<cyphermox> valorie: wfm
<cyphermox> (I don't have ideas)
<cyphermox> maybe try zsync?
<valorie> won't I have to redownload the whole thing then?
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> if you have a partial file it should be able to figure it out
<valorie> oops, that was all me
<valorie> I put in the wrong command because I'm rsyncing in the other tab
<valorie> duh
<valorie> sorry for the noise
<cyphermox> zsync does more or less the same thing as rsync, I think just differently.
<wxl> um can i quote you on that, cyphermox? i mean, that's like the quote of the week
<wxl> i think it's possible we can make it into a whole meme
<wxl> e.g.
<cyphermox> you might or might not should quote me on that.
<wxl> systemd does more or less the same thing as init, I think just differently.
<wxl> XD
<valorie> lol
<wxl> OR
<wxl> kubuntu does more or less the same thing as ubuntu, I think just differently.
<xnox> infinity, also i am a liar. s390-tools-udeb 1.39.0-0ubuntu3 s390x is in the generic/initrd.ubuntu
<wxl> OR
<wxl> windows does more or less the same thing as linux, I think just differently
 * wxl ducks
<xnox> infinity, that's a bit annoying, but the 4 binaries shipped in that one are not broken =/
<valorie> gosh, correct command works, whattayaknow
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-18
<jbicha> valorie: can we quote you on that?
<wxl> this buds for you, cyphermox https://imgflip.com/i/1xsh02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: audit (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.6.6-1ubuntu1 => 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: audit (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.4.5-1ubuntu2 => 1:2.4.5-1ubuntu2.1] (core)
<cyphermox> wxl: \m/
<valorie> lol
<valorie> yes, I got both new spins perfectly
<cyphermox> valorie: great
<valorie> once I finish my backups, I will start testing
<cyphermox> I'm off to bed, will do testing in the early morning.
<cyphermox> I did find https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1724417 on the way, that broke the install completely (duh)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724417 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "grub-install /dev/dm-0 fails for "Erase entire disk" install type" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> but it's very much environment-specific it seems. something in having a previous LVM install broke ubiquity there.
<cyphermox> if I reinstall again with "erase entire disk", it's good. I'd be very interested to know if someone else finds this
<jibel> cyphermox, I saw an instance of this issue reported on LP.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (artful-proposed/main) [2.477 => 2.478] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (artful-proposed) [2.478]
<slangasek> Laney: the above livecd-rootfs fixes a bug specific to the subiquity images, no respins needed for anything else; would you be able to shepherd a respin once it's published to artful?
<ouroumov__> tsimonq2, xcalib hasn't been working at all since 16.10, can we remove it from the archive until the maintainer gets it fixed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (artful-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.30-2~build1 => 5.1.30-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [sync] (artful-proposed) [5.1.30-2]
<sil2100> jibel: hey, I wonder if LP: #1724417 is something that can potentially happen to others?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1724417 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "grub-install /dev/dm-0 fails for "Erase entire disk" install type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724417
<jibel> sil2100, it does, I saw another instance of this crash for it is lost in LP now.
<jibel> s/for/but/
<jibel> er
<sil2100> jibel: for artful only, or is it something older?
<jibel> sil2100, it was artful IIRC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
<jibel> i'll try to find it, it was filed against grub2 and marked invalid
<jibel> and reported sometime last week
<sil2100> A bit worrying
<sil2100> I'd prefer not needing to wait for the investigation/fix and to do a full re-spin, we might re-spin the subiquity images though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1722594
<ubot5> bug 1722594 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Install crashed: Unable to install bootloader at specified location" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722594
<sil2100> jibel: thanks, let's mention it on the other bug
<valorie> anyone know if there is a fix in the works for the "clicking doesn't work" in ubiquity? when I filed it tonight LP didn't find the previous bug
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1724467
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724467 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "while installing the artful RC iso, could not click on anything" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> I know it was reported previously because I've looked at it
<sil2100> hm, didn't see this bug happening to me
<smb> sil2100, it seems to happen to me too. but only if grub install fails. the dialog that comes up has non-working ok or cancel buttons
<smb> so one cannot graphically escape
<smb> sil2100, for the install fails when lvm is present: I had that with maas but it might be only similar but not the same reasons. curtin erases something then fails to write something to a disk which I don't know would exist.
<smb> jibel, ^
<sil2100> Ok, so that looks like the bug cyphermox encountered
<smb> sil2100, but it would be two completely different environments
<jibel> i can reproduce the non-working ok/canel buttons
<jibel> for example when you force a non-uefi install on a  uefi system
<Laney> righto
<Laney> should I action Steve's request?
<jibel> slightly different bug than valorie's
 * sil2100 hates installer bugs
<jibel> that's a way to prevent grub installer from failing later :)
<sil2100> Steve's request?
<Laney> subiquity respin for livecd-rootfs
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, you want to push the button?
<Laney> ok
<jibel> bug 1724482
<ubot5> bug 1724482 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Force UEFI installation" dialog has non-working Go Back/Continue buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724482
<sil2100> jibel: thanks for filling it in!
<jibel> it's different from valorie's bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-welcome (artful-proposed/universe) [17.10.14 => 17.10.15] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.28.5+17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.28.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-session (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu5 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu6] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-3ubuntu2 => 3.26.1-3ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: golang-github-opencontainers-selinux (artful-proposed/primary) [1.0.0~rc1+git20170621.5.4a2974b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.28.5~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (zesty-proposed) [20171006+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20171006+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20171006+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-selinux [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1+git20170621.5.4a2974b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-selinux [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.0~rc1+git20170621.5.4a2974b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-selinux [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1+git20170621.5.4a2974b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iptstate (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-1build1 => 2.2.5-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fast5 (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1 => 0.6.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fast5 [source] (artful-proposed) [0.6.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-16.19~16.04.3] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-16.19~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppc64-diag [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.4-1~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppc64-diag [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.4-1~16.04]
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Tell me about this mate-welcome thing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-session [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu6]
<flexiondotorg> infinity: ubuntu-mate-welcome is just an bug fix update.
<flexiondotorg> Post release update. Not needed for the image.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Kay.
<flexiondotorg> infinity: Could you sync mate-settings-daemon from Debian unstable please?
<flexiondotorg> 1.18.3-1
<flexiondotorg> It is a bug fix release.
<flexiondotorg> Again, not required for the image. Post release update is fine.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Post-release implies SRU.  I'd rather not have a sync as an SRU.
<apw> which implies you need an sru bug with all the trimmings for both of those too
<flexiondotorg> So I need to SRU something even though the release is not released yet?
<flexiondotorg> These can be staged in updates ready to be installed post iso imnstall?
<flexiondotorg> *can't
<infinity> flexiondotorg: I mean, you either want it in the release pocket (and on images), or it's an SRU.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: And given it's a two point release bump, it probably wouldn't be acceptable to jam in last minute.
<flexiondotorg> I would prefer to have them on images and respin and test that SRU both of them.
<flexiondotorg> *than SRYU
<infinity> So, I don't see how it would be more acceptable post-release without some process behind it.
<flexiondotorg> infinity: How can we proceed with landing them in the release pocket and respinning?
<infinity> Or maybe you meant 1.18.1-3, not 1.18.3-1
<flexiondotorg> Yes, correct. 1.18.1-3 for mate-settings-daemon.
<infinity> Your numerical dyslexia made it sound worse. :P
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Anyhow, "staging it for right after release" is a 0-day SRU.  It should obviously be tested to fix the bug it claims to fix.
<flexiondotorg> It has been tested.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Pushing it to the release pocket today and respinning would, IMO, have exactly the same requirement.  Pushing in last minute fixes implies testing that they're not crap.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Like any other SRU, testing it after it's built, not before.
<apw> flexiondotorg, if that ubuntu-mate-welcome is going to be an SRU it doesn't appear to have a bug associaited
<flexiondotorg> ubuntu-mate-welcome fixes issues identified from community feedback. No associated LP bugs.
<apw> rigth but to SRU it we would have to file a bug to process it against, and normally that is in the changelog
<infinity> Anyhow, you also have 0 test results on your current images, so I'm not against pushing this stuff in and respinning.
<infinity> That's up to you.
<flexiondotorg> We have been testing the isos. But that was lost after the rebuild yesterday. We have bodies ready to test a respin.
<flexiondotorg> If you can sync/release those infinity, we can get the tests completed.
<flexiondotorg> By this evening.
<infinity> Oh.  It's you and kylin.  Hrm.
<infinity> Didn't realise they switched to mate this cycle.
<jibel> infinity, for info, for the moment we are blocking the release of Ubuntu Desktop on bug 1723577
<ubot5> bug 1723577 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Artful won't start with Wayland activated (AMD?)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723577
<jibel> infinity, regression in gnome-shell 3.26.1-0ubuntu1
<infinity> jibel: Yeah, I'm aware.
<jibel> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lshw (trusty-proposed/main) [02.16-2ubuntu1.3 => 02.16-2ubuntu1.4] (core)
<flexiondotorg> infinity: Kylin switched to MATE (or their customised version UKUI) in 17.04.
<didrocks> we found it's due to GNOME Shell
<didrocks> sorry, multi-plexing :p
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Yeah, I missed that memo.  Anyhow, my point was that if I accept mate-settings-daemon, it affects them too, not just you.
<flexiondotorg> Oh, OK.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: You're probably best off just putting SRU paperwork on the bug and doing it as a 0-day.  I'm not sure where the "if I have to do an SRU, I'll die a bit inside" thing comes from, but it's not that bad. :P
<flexiondotorg> OK. I'll start the SRU process on Friday. No time prior to that.
<flexiondotorg> infinity: What ubuntu-mate-welcome?
<flexiondotorg> *what about
<infinity> flexiondotorg: What "process"?  I mean, literally, add the SRU template to the bug, and bam, it's an SRU.  I can even accept it today, you can test, and we can release it tomorrow, if your testing appears sane.
<flexiondotorg> There is no bug in LP.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: mate-welcome is only on your images, so we could respin for that, if you want.  And given when mate-welcome is first seen (y'know, on first boot), that seems appropriate.
<flexiondotorg> Yes please.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Oh, for the sync?  Yeah.  There's no bug for that, but unpacking, changing version number to -2ubuntu1 and adding a bug number would be trivial. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-welcome [source] (artful-proposed) [17.10.15]
<infinity> wxl: Should I be worried that there are no test results posted for lubuntu?
 * sil2100 is running i386 ubuntustudio tests
<sil2100> But it's slow, since my machine is thrashed with autopkgtest debugging as well
<sil2100> (and my laptop is really old and slow)
<smb> infinity, apw, not sure this was brought up by others, I struggle with artful desktop install (via live) locking up on boot about the time of switching to gdm (amd cpu + older nvidia gpu)
<sil2100> smb: not sure if it's related to the issues the desktop guys are debugging, but did you try downgrading gnome-shell to 3.26.0-1ubuntu2 ?
<smb> sil2100, not yet as its hard to do that when you have no place to type
<infinity> smb: "struggle", as in it occasionally works, or "struggle", as in you hang out with too many Brits, and you really mean "it's completely broken"?
<sil2100> Since from the current debugging and bisecting it seems that later versions of g-s seem to have issues with some cards
<smb> infinity, rather the latter. I think I had one half working where gdm came up in low-gfx mode but then shell would not come up (segfaulting)
<sil2100> infinity: I think he means it doesn't work, since he said he has no place to type ;p
<smb> all my other attempts (about 5) were locking up before
<smb> and I am too old to get grub screen up
 * smb resorts to tweak stuff from live-image
<flexiondotorg> infinity: mate-settings-daemon_1.18.1-2ubuntu1 just uploaded. Here is the SRU bug http://pad.lv/1724569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1724569 in mate-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "XRandR applet crashes on restart" [High,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-settings-daemon (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-2 => 1.18.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
<infinity> flexiondotorg: You built that source on Debian, didn't you?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: (The bug closure didn't get parsed in .changes)
<andreas> where do I file a bug against the ubuntu server installer? What's the project in lp?
<infinity> andreas: Which installer?
<andreas> ubuntu-server, I think it's "d-i"?
<andreas> the text mode installer, not subiquity
<infinity> andreas: subiquity is also text mode.
<andreas> ok, but it's not subiquity
<infinity> andreas: But if you mean the classic images, then yes, debian-installer
<sil2100> Depends what images you used
<andreas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<andreas> server amd64
<flexiondotorg> infinity: Reject it. Built with my Debian environment variables set. I'll build again ith DEB_VENDOR=Ubuntuy
<infinity> andreas: debian-installer is the installer on those images, yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mate-settings-daemon [source] (artful-proposed) [1.18.1-2ubuntu1]
<andreas> infinity: and our project in lp for it?
<infinity> andreas: ...
<andreas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian-installer is really the debian one, not our fork I presume
<infinity> andreas: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<infinity> andreas: It's a package.
<andreas> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-settings-daemon (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-2 => 1.18.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
<cyphermox> sil2100: you said some other bug looked like what I had seen yesterday?
<sil2100> cyphermox: yeah, left the link in the comments of your bug, jibel passed that bug to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-settings-daemon [source] (artful-proposed) [1.18.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
<didrocks> sil2100: infinity: so, a GNOME Shell near you in few minutes
<didrocks> we found the revert needed, it doesn't really impact us (headless mode)
<didrocks> the contributor confirmed it works for him
<didrocks> seb128 and I did try on a VM, the Shell still starts
<didrocks> and willcooke tried suspend/resume
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> This is excellent news
<sil2100> Will review it as soon as it appears in the queue
<willcooke> thanks didrocks sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu3 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu4] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<didrocks> sil2100: and here we go ^
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Taking care of that one
<didrocks> I'm letting that in good hands :)
<sil2100> didrocks, infinity: ^ accepted
<sil2100> Will need to get it through -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu4]
<smb> sil2100, just for info (I see the new version is already coming) downgrading gnome-shell did not help in my case
<sil2100> hmmm, so unrelated then
<sil2100> smb: could you fill in a bug in this case?
<smb> sil2100, yeah, well I fist want to try the ubuntu4 one to be sure, then I file one
<chrisccoulson> I've still got flashplugin/partner packages sat in the queue for trusty -> zesty. Can anyone approve them? (Usually it's Jamie but he's not around)
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: slangasek, when he's up, should be able to help you
<sil2100> hmmm, or maybe I should try checking if I don't have the power to approve those
 * sil2100 waits impatiently for the publisher to do its job
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: ok, I tried accepting the zesty one, let's see if it worked correctly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:20171016.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: looks like it worked, let me take a look at the others
<sil2100> slangasek: hope you don't mind me doing those? I guess I should be good since I'm part of canonical-partner-dev + SRU?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20171016.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: all looked good, accepted
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20171016.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, they do need copying from -proposed shortly as well
<slangasek> sil2100: ah, I hadn't given thought to the fact that this intersection of permissions gives you queue access; I'm ok with you reviewing the unapproved queue on partner, yes
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: this I think I cannot do, only slangasek ;p
<sil2100> slangasek: btw. since I never did this before, how do I tag a package to ignore the britney lock during such a freeze?
<sil2100> slangasek: I'm asking since we're waiting for the gnome-shell regression to be fixed, the package is in -proposed and once it gets tested we'd like to get it released and images re-built
<sil2100> smb: new gnome-shell in artful-proposed! Could you test if it also fixes your case?
<sil2100> didrocks, jibel: ^ can you guys also do testing on the -proposed gnome-shell?
<smb> sil2100, sure
<slangasek> sil2100: 'unblock' hint
<smb> sil2100, pass! \o/ we have a gui
<smb> now "only" network-manager should answer dns queries on 127.0.1.1 ...
<sil2100> smb: wow, nice!
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<xnox> smb, artful? on artful there should be no 127.0.1.1...
<smb> xnox, but that is what I have in /etc/resolv.conf
<xnox> smb, is that clean install or upgrade?
<smb> xnox, iso testing fresh install
<xnox> smb, server or desktop? ifupdown or network-manager? default config?
<smb> desktop
<xnox> that can't be good
 * xnox syncs latest image
<smb> xnox, file gnerated by networkmanager (it says)
<xnox> smb, yeah, it should not do that....
<sil2100> gnome-shell autopkgtests in progress, hope those finish quick
<smb> xnox, if that is helping any, this is an installation made from the live image. have not tried direct install yet
<xnox> smb, well, i synced artful ubuntu desktop iso, booted into live session, did check that in the life session resolv.conf is a symlink to stub-resolve.conf
<xnox> currently launched install ubuntu 17.10 and running that at the moment.
<xnox> smb, in-target at the moment still has /target/etc/resolv.conf pointing at the right thing.
<xnox> smb, is this VM or laptop? did you have networking during install? wifi or ethernet?
 * xnox is in a VM with ethernet auto-dhcp connected
<smb> xnox, desktop and had ethernet
<xnox> ack
<smb> xnox, ugh maybe it was accidentally me
<xnox> smb, what's your NetworkManager -printconfig? or some such?
<smb> xnox, sorry I think I know what happened and its user fault
<xnox> smb, what was it? i'm curious now =)
<smb> xnox, I had to manually mount the disk to do a chroot install of sshd (because of the gnome-shell problem)
<smb> xnox, so for that to work I added a nameserver manually and then removed resolv.conf assuming it would regenerate itself correctly
<xnox> ha
<xnox> if there is no resolv.conf yes networkmanager takes over it
<xnox> i guess we could make it create the symlink to stub-resolv.conf
<xnox> regular install works fine, it seems.
<smb> xnox, some automatic habit from before when having a resolv.conf would prevent the right new resolvconf ways of things
<xnox> resolvconf is dead
<xnox> resolved is the new world order
<xnox> smb, however resolvconf on boot would check its stampfiles and would re-generate the symlink. horum.
<smb> xnox, so why does resolvd not create the right link when its missing =:P Systemd people are not that shy in other cases
<smb> hah beat me to say it
<bdmurray> The Release Notes make include a link to "Less Popular Ubuntu Images" is there a better way to describe those?
<xnox> smb, hm, i guess i could include a tmpfiles.d snippet to do that.
<xnox> l /etc/resolv.conf ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<xnox> or some such
<smb> xnox, yeah, I can confirm that doing that is preventing nm from interfering and the network icon finally is without that question mark...
<smb> At least as a positive, once the ISOs are regenerated with the updated gnome-shell I won't get tempted to mess with the installation
<sil2100> Ok, autopkgtests for gnome-shell finished successfully - anyone can do a quick dogfood run of it before I hint it in?
<wxl> infinity: tsimonq2 is primarily running the show. have you asked him?
<tsimonq2> Huh what? :)
<smb> sil2100, does me pick it ok, count?
<tsimonq2> Oh. infinity, don't be worried :)
<sil2100> Ok, let me try hinting it in then!
<sil2100> (this will take a minute)
<sil2100> gnome-shell unblocked
<sil2100> smb, jibel: thanks for the tests! And didrocks thanks for the fixed package ;)
<sil2100> infinity: are you ok with me re-building the desktop images with the new gnome-shell?
<sil2100> (once it migrates)
<didrocks> great!
<jibel> sil2100, go ahead, rebuild the desktop images.
<jibel> once g-s is puvlished
<sil2100> Why is this taking so long...
 * sil2100 grows impatient
<apw> sil2100, its the publisher, you are watching it ... therefore it is hiding
<sil2100> But I see in the britney logs: "Copying: gnome-shell/3.26.1-0ubuntu4" so yay
<sil2100> Ok, I guess soon I'll be able to kick the new image
<sil2100> We'll probably have to wait for the final publisher tick
<sil2100> This publisher is killing me
<flocculant> sil2100: found an issue with friendly recovery - a missing file warning, bug 1724643 . Doubt it's a great problem in the scheme of things, just makes friendly-recovery more abitunfriendly-recovery :)
<ubot5> bug 1724643 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Root prompt from recovery mode gives warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724643
<sil2100> flocculant: does it still work then? Or does this warning cause it to exit?
<sil2100> I'm fine with it just giving this warning, non-critical, a bit ugly but yeah
<flocculant> it works ok - just shows the warning - forgot to put that in bug - will do now
<flocculant> yea - was my impression, just thought I would mention it :)
 * sil2100 sees the new gnome-shell in the release pocket as per rmadison
<flocculant> sil2100: if it had not worked I would have started with - Sorry but :)
<sil2100> Ok, I think it's safe enough to kick a rebuild
<sil2100> jibel, infinity: ^
<sil2100> Rebuild requested
<jibel> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
<sil2100> Rebuild finished o/
<sil2100> Let me check the manifest
<sil2100> Ok, it has the right gnome-shell so we're good
 * sil2100 goes AFK for a bit to do life™
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.0~a1-1 => 3.7.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.7.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
<bdmurray> infinity: so just test whatever catches my fancy?
<tsimonq2> Test Lubuntu. <3
<infinity> bdmurray: Things without results, ideally.
<bdmurray> Okay I forget was there a way for people to communicate what they plan on testing?
<bdmurray> Oh, there it is "In Progress"
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-19
<tsimonq2> 0-day SRU-eligible menu-cache is coming in.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: menu-cache (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Aaand that should be the last 0-day SRU for now...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ktexteditor (artful-proposed/universe) [5.38.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.38.0-0ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1~17.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-utils (artful-proposed/main) [1.1.1-1ubuntu2 => 1.1.1-1ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<valorie> hi folks, I've notice that upgrade test cases are now offered on the iso.qa site which is cool
<valorie> however, LTS upgrades should not be there until BB, correct?
<valorie> I don't see any way to disable that for Kubuntu
<infinity> valorie: Just ignore the LTS upgrade test case, IMO.
<infinity> valorie: I mean, it's not invalid to run it (as it'll give an indication of what will go wrong with 16.04 -> 18.04), but indeed, doesn't point to anything that needs fixing for 17.10
<valorie> ok
<slangasek> upgrade from 16.04 -> 17.10 matters because 17.04 goes EOL 3 months from now
<slangasek> of course, any bugs found can be SRUed and are thus not release-critical
<valorie> true that
<infinity> Oh er, yes, also that.
<valorie> ya talked me into it
<valorie> I needed to burn a 16.04.3 iso USB anyway
<acheronuk> hmmm. did not realise update manager could be persuaded to do a LTS -> dev version of a few releases higher
<slangasek> it can, but bdmurray was doing some work on it this cycle, so let me check if the test cases document the actual procedure
<slangasek> that appears to be bdmurray's current text, yes
<acheronuk> will do-release-upgrade do the same I wonder?
<slangasek> given the same options, yes
<acheronuk> we don't have update-manager by default
<acheronuk> ok
<slangasek> oh? how are kubuntu upgrades done nowadays?
<acheronuk> discover used to offer them, but that function got ripped out by upstream without anyone mentioning the fact, so at the moment it's a work-around with do-release-upgrade
<acheronuk> discover in Xenial still works ok to trigger upgrades
<acheronuk> we need to sort something for future updates though
<acheronuk> lubuntu going to Qt means they will want a Qt based upgrade path, so going to try to collaborate with the and maybe budgie to get a solution we can share
<infinity> A Qt port of update-manager should be "trivial".  And would be nice to share a common codebase for all but the presentation layer.
<slangasek> I thought there was one previously... isn't that why there's a package called 'update-manager-kde'?
<infinity> Oh, indeed.  That one might have been slightly more kde-specific and less Qt-generic, but shouldn't be hard to clean it up.
<infinity> Yeah, it uses python3-pykde4, not pyqt.
<acheronuk> indeed. I think discover package manager being able to do it made that stuff get neglected, putting us in a slight spot now
<valorie> acheronuk: perhaps we could fix that for now, and then talk to Aleix about integrating it back into Discover
<infinity> OTOH, I'm not keen on two things spinning their wheels looking for updates (discover and u-m for you, gnome-software and u-m for us), but I feel like update-notifier/update-manager really fill the niche better, and we should just collectively agree to turn off all automated checking stuff in the heavier package managers.
<valorie> although since it's now cross-platform, dunno
<acheronuk> valorie: well, as far as I can see, most of the original code discover used for release upgrade triggering is still in Muon. so might be easier to fix it up in that
<acheronuk> or both
<valorie> cool
<valorie> whatever works
<valorie> Discover has features that Muon will never have, like the KDE store
<valorie> but I still prefer package managers over software stores
<valorie> 16.04.3 proceeds apace
<infinity> I really like the clean "this is just for upgrades, here's what I'm doing, here's the changelogs" no fuss presentation of update-manager.
<infinity> It's about as close as a GUI can get to 'apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<infinity> Most heavier package managers and *shudder* stores seem to make the whole daily/weekly update experience feel clunky and opaque.
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> more unixy
<acheronuk> infinity: indeed
<valorie> glad to hear I'm not the only stores-hater
<acheronuk> apart from testing, I can't recall the last time I did updates with a package manager/store
<valorie> same here
<valorie> up-arrow is easier and faster
<acheronuk> :) Xenial offers me a UK keyboard by default ;)
<valorie> my gosh, already installed
<infinity> Yeah, cyphermox found that bug.
<infinity> We'll fix it for 18.04.
<infinity> On the other hand, who wants an icky UK keyboard? :)
<infinity> I'll eat my words the day I find a need for a ¬ key.
<acheronuk> history has handed us some weird differences we now have to cope with
<infinity> It's a shame that latinish countries couldn't settle on One True Layout 20 or 30 years ago.
<infinity> Heck, even Japan uses us101 (with very different keycaps and deadkeys galore, but still a us101 layout), but noooo, not Europe. ;)
<infinity> (*cough*azerty*cough*qwertz*cough*)
<infinity> I guess that's us104 now.  I'm showing my age.
<infinity> I still refuse to admit the three new keys exist.
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> what time are we looking at a release? late afternoon UK time?
<infinity> Mid-afternoon seems likely.
<valorie> updating is soooo much slower than a new install
<infinity> I need to clean up a bit of code, wait for some mirror love, dot some Ts and cross dome Is, but it's mostly just a waiting game.
<infinity> s/dome/some/
<acheronuk> ok. understood
<LocutusOfBorg> folks, quick question
<LocutusOfBorg> I fixed sambamba with an ldc fix
<LocutusOfBorg> am I in time?
<LocutusOfBorg> ldc is ready to upload, checked that didn't break ABI and tilix still works
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8363180/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> here the patch
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: ldc is on the budgie ISOs, so nope, no can do.  But we can 0-day SRU it.
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean here ->> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8371725/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, the problem is that sambamba won't reach release then
<LocutusOfBorg> you will move it to artful+1, right?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: sambamba hasn't been in any release yet, I'm not fussed about it not making artful.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: So, yeah, if this is really only affecting sambamba, best to just hold off and fix it all in BB.
<LocutusOfBorg> me neither, I'm just pointing out a fix that few hours ago has been developed by upstream
<acheronuk> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<acheronuk> Upgrades to the development release are only
<acheronuk> available from the latest supported release.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Right.  And yay.  But "too late". :)
<acheronuk> in Xenial
<LocutusOfBorg> please have a look, it fixes some assertions, not sure how much they might be bad
<infinity> acheronuk: Yeah, the "test LTS upgrades before a new LTS exists" path might be one of the ones that needs meta-release to be mocked locally.  Worth asking bdmurray for his current understanding of that, as we had a dozen conversations about it, and my brain is mush.
<LocutusOfBorg> but no problem, better keep safe
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<infinity> acheronuk: And, of course, "that case needs to be mocked" is a different copout that we should perhaps write a wrapper tool or a new d-r-u option to do for you.  Dunno.
<acheronuk> infinity: this is what I thought, but gave it a try anyway
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: it's not so much about keeping safe as it is image/archive consistency.  If I let a new ldc in, I'd have to respin budgie and force them to revalidate their ISOs 6 hours before release. :)
<acheronuk> I'll go back to testing ISOs, and come back to that later if I have time
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I perfectly understand that
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I uploaded in my ppa and not in the archive
<LocutusOfBorg> better keep it for 18.04
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> At least it's nice to know there's a fix coming.
 * LocutusOfBorg in the meanwhile debian will upload the patch too
<flocculant> infinity: a bit random - but do you know what timezones bdmurray and Michael Hudson-Doyle (and this one's irc nick) are please :)
<infinity> flocculant: Pacific US for bdmurray, NZ for mwhudson.
<flocculant> infinity: thanks - I'll try and catch them then :)
<flocculant> oh easy - both idling in -quality
<acheronuk> infinity: so presumably I would need do a small amount of hackery on update manager's check script to read a locally modified http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<acheronuk> giving artful as a valid next LTS
<infinity> acheronuk: Basically, yeah.
<infinity> acheronuk: Or meta-release-lts-development for -d
<acheronuk> ok. can try that later if I have time
<Asus-LUB> How many hours left? (The countdown?) :D
<infinity> Asus-LUB: More than 2, less than 12.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 (artful-proposed/universe) [5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu3 => 5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 [source] (artful-proposed) [5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu4]
<sil2100> jibel: hey! You working on the remaining desktop iso-testing?
<jibel> sil2100, yes I am
<jibel> should be done by noon
<jibel> (my time)
<jibel> ~3h
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> It's hiiigh noon
<flocculant> sil2100: please use wet trout instead of guns :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dmucs (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2.1 => 0.6.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmucs [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: doxia-sitetools (artful-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-2 => 1.7.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted doxia-sitetools [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.7.5-1]
<jibel> sil2100, I think Ubuntu Desktop is fine. I'm reviewing the bugs and the release notes for desktop
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<sil2100> infinity: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<Laney> wee
<infinity> Laney: I feel like needs an 'h' in it, or it means something entirely different in en_GB
<infinity> And I'm not enjoying the mental image.
<Laney> Now you're getting an idea of how much I love release day
<jibel> sil2100, checking netboot mini.iso and pxe for sanity and it should be all from me
<jibel> 32bit
<sil2100> Sweet
<acheronuk> must get sorted for artful :S https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<acheronuk> I mean for 18.04
<sil2100> infinity, jibel, flexiondotorg: I did all the basic tests for MATE i386 - I can't test the screenreader as I don't have everything configured for sound in the VM (still using kvm directly)
<sil2100> I'd say it's all good, should we mark MATE as ready?
<sil2100> flexiondotorg: ^ ?
<jibel> sil2100, sound in a vm should just work
<jamespage> o/ morning release team
<jamespage> quick q - I have a high priority SRU for openvswitch to work  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1723480)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1723480 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Artful) "openvswitch-switch package postinst modifies existing configuration" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> Let me try tweaking my commandline
<jamespage> that's causing service disruption in prod deployments :(
<jamespage> however I need to clear the FTBFS in artful - can I part the artful updates in the UNAPPROVED queue for zero-day SRU?
<jamespage> that would include a point release (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1724622)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724622 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] openvswitch 2.8.1" [High,Triaged]
<jamespage> the fix for the test failure (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1722799)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722799 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Artful) "2.8.0: test failure under s390x" [High,In progress]
<jamespage> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1723480
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1723480 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Artful) "openvswitch-switch package postinst modifies existing configuration" [High,Triaged]
<jamespage> part/park
 * jamespage needs more coffee
<infinity> jamespage: If you want your fix out quickly, I wouldn't tie it up with the point release if I were you.
<infinity> jamespage: I'd just do the FTBFS fix and the config fix, turn it around quickly, then followup with the point release.
<jamespage> infinity: ok thats a good point - I'll rebase it on 2.8.0 and do a followup
<infinity> jamespage: Those two small fixed should be easy to turn around in a matter of hours with high confidence, which is likely what you're after here.
<infinity> s/fixed/fixes/
<jamespage> infinity: ack
<jamespage> working that now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<sil2100> hmmm
<didrocks> this is when sil2100 should say "HOLD ON!" :)
<sil2100> Kubuntu installer on i386 crashed with a python traceback when I tried checking the 'format' checkbox on a newly created partition
<sil2100> It's reproducible for me
<flexiondotorg> sil2100: I'll mark them ready now.
<sil2100> flexiondotorg: thanks!
<infinity> sil2100: I feel like that wouldn't be kubuntu-specific, nor i386-specific.
<sil2100> It's a crash in the kde frontend of ubiquity
<infinity> Okay, not i386-specific. :P
<sil2100> So I guess it's only visible on Kubuntu
<infinity> Either way, it's too late, so there are no bugs.
<infinity> LA LA LA.
<infinity> I CAN'T HEAR YOU.
<sil2100> In PartitionModel.py at one place they're trying to execute .toBool() on an int apparently
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> RIGHT
 * sil2100 clears out the #ubuntu-release backlog
<infinity> toBool or not toBool.
<sil2100> Nobody saw anything, nothing to see here, move along
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<infinity> I think nusakan is ready for the final mirror push.  Just need the OK from IS.
 * didrocks is hearding loud music, so can't read
<infinity> Then we do the long waiting game while we see if mirrors have picked up the changes.
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1724058
<ubot5> bug 1724058 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crashed after marking / (root) for formatting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724058
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<bluesabre> Xubuntu's ready to roll :)
<sil2100> woot
<sil2100> \o/
<acheronuk> & Kubuntu
 * acheronuk waits for the bot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> :)
<sil2100> Uh oh my i386 installation just finished ;)
<sil2100> infinity: I guess I'll mark ubuntustudio as ready
<sil2100> Since all the tests are done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (artful-proposed/main) [2.8.0-0ubuntu1 => 2.8.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6.1-0ubuntu5.1 => 2.6.1-0ubuntu5.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (xenial-proposed/main) [2.5.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.5.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> infinity: should we also mark subiquity as ready? I see mwhudson did all the tests and they're green
<infinity> sil2100: Yeah.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<sil2100> Marking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<jamespage> infinity: as discussed ^^ three ovs uploads with minimal patch for speed!
<infinity> jamespage: Are you sure it's managed as a dpkg conffile now?
<xnox> infinity, s390x is good too.
<jamespage> infinity: I am - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25771470/
<infinity> jamespage: Kay, then mangling it is very much evil indeed. ;)
<jamespage> infinity: (output from dpkg-query --showformat='${Conffiles}\n' --show openvswitch-switch)
<infinity> jamespage: When did it become a conffile?
<jamespage> infinity: yeah I think that goes back to the dawn of time for that package
<jamespage> (mangling)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [source] (artful-proposed) [2.8.0-0ubuntu2]
<jamespage> infinity: 2.3.1-0ubuntu1 in vivid
<jamespage> infinity: by me - I missed the mangling part
<infinity> jamespage: Ouch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.1-0ubuntu5.2]
<jamespage> infinity: that's kinda what elmo said to me
<infinity> jamespage: Was he waving a stick when he said it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.5.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.3]
<jamespage> infinity: maybe :)
<jamespage> infinity: that behaviour causes a double restart issue in openstack deployments; the package upgrade is expected to restart the daemons
<jamespage> infinity: however we have charms that manage that file for dpdk support; they then re-assert the templated state after the package upgrade, which triggers another restart...
<jamespage> infinity: and an ovs restart does cause a minor blip in the data plane for the network...
<jamespage> that's next of my list of things to see if we can fix/minimize
<flocculant> infinity: don't know if you'll be done before I'm back later, but https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-10-release is our release doodah if I'm not
<infinity> flocculant: Tell the ReleaseNotes wiki. :)
<flocculant> oh ok :D
<infinity> flocculant: (Or tell your users by mailing an announce in a couple of hours)
<infinity> flocculant: I stopped linking to flavour release announcements in the Ubuntu announcement years ago, cause it's just painful.
<infinity> flocculant: See, eg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-April/000220.html
<flocculant> infinity: oh right, can understand that :) leaving wiki to point where it does then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<infinity> jamespage: Oh hey, openvswitch isn't on any media.  If you're lucky and these tests finish soon, that artful upload might squeak into the release pocket before I close the archive.
<jamespage> infinity: ack - I'll work with fnordahl on testing now
 * infinity disabled the auto-accept bot.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-utils [source] (artful-proposed) [1.1.1-1ubuntu3]
<slashd> sil2100, good day ;), do you have a moment to approve lshw in the trusty upload queue ? LP: #1471983. Thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471983 in lshw (Ubuntu Trusty) "USB HDD makes lshw seg-fault when run as root" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471983
<sil2100> slashd: hey! Let me take care of that in a minute
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> (17.10 release-day today, but I'm basically done)
<slashd> sil2100, right busy day
<sil2100> (infinity is taking care of the final announcements)
<flexiondotorg> OK, then I'll get the Ubuntu MATE release notes posted then :-)
<sil2100> I just noticed
<sil2100> We're not releasing lubuntu-next for the release?
<sil2100> I remember we had it for Final Beta
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^
<infinity> sil2100: As a general rule, we don't 'release' preview products like that.  They're not supportable.
<infinity> When they switch, then yay.
<infinity> (was the same story with kubuntu versus kubuntu-active)
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<infinity> It was a mistake to have it in beta-2 probably, but also who cares.
<tsimonq2> (I expected this)
<tsimonq2> infinity: *shrug*
<sil2100> infinity: ok, updated releasenotes links, but wiki-page doesn't want to refresh those for me
<sil2100> I saved the changes but the wiki just wants to keep showing the old ones
<sil2100> Oh well
<infinity> Doesn't look saved to me.
<infinity> wiki harder?
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: closed | Artful Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<mdeslaur> Congrats!
<tsimonq2> :D
<sil2100> infinity: if you press 'edit' you should see the changes
<sil2100> Not sure why it's not showing!
<ogra_> can i upload to BB yet ?
<didrocks> \o/
 * sil2100 yells at the wiki
<ogra_> (just had to ask the obligatory question :) )
<infinity> ogra_: We have no name, vacation time.
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes?action=recall&rev=71 <- why wiki why
<ogra_> infinity, except in CE (where i work now) :(
<sil2100> infinity: ok, it's there now
<tsimonq2> infinity: Can it be Big Bat, pretty plleeeaaassseee? :P
<sil2100> Anyway, yay \o/
<ogra_> you distro guys get all the free vacations !
<infinity> sil2100: Ahh, cache seems to have timed out for me, seeing that rev now.
<ogra_> ... oh ... and congrats everoyne indeed !
<infinity> tsimonq2: You can see my vote cleverly encoded in the release announcement.
<jibel> congrats everyone!
<sil2100> Yeah, the main one is updated now too, yelling helped
<tsimonq2> infinity: Excellent.
<didrocks> sil2100: does yelling support transactional two-phase commit? :)
<ogra_> only if you yell twice i think
<sil2100> I think it was yellin that helped
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> The second thing was just removing a line, pfff, I don't count that as an action
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 52 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<tsimonq2> infinity: ftr I call dibs on creating the wiki pages for BB once we have a codename (like the past several releases)
<infinity> tsimonq2: I've already got the ReleaseSchedule done, but you can do the rest, sure.
<infinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BBSeries/ReleaseSchedule
<tsimonq2> I saw that, cool.
 * acheronuk +1 for 'Big Bat'
<apw> slashd, this lshw thing ... do you have somethign in hand which triggers the crash ?  as that fix looks supect at best
<infinity> apw: Literally all of lshw is suspect.
<infinity> At least this time it's crashing itself instead of the kernel.
<slashd> apw, I don't have a USB-3 drive myself to test, but I have tested with a user that has one .. so when a USB 3.0 is connected to the system, if you ran lshw it segfault. The fix has been SRU'd on Wily in the past, but never made its way to Trusty. I have a user that will be able to test the -proposed pkg as well
<apw> slashd, that fix just looks plain wrong by the spec, the upstream fix is differnt, and also wrong
<apw> to my eye.  that field is nominally unsigned as far as i can see, so loading into a signed value and comparing > 0 seems wrong
<apw> slashd, is suspect the real bug is that that length is > len, that the overall inquirey data was truncated
<apw> slashd, and the real fix, would be to load it into a u_int8_t _len; if (_len > (len - 4) { _len = len - 4; }
<apw> slashd, would stop the crash
<slashd> apw, , upstream commit "7b57987bb21d8c178c9beba1f5a574eb0af18e54" is changing from char to uint8_t as you suggest
<apw> slashd, right and then doing if (_len > 0), which has exactly 0 meaning
<apw> so i don't believe their fix fixes it
<slashd> apw, right make sense, what do you suggest ? drop the patch for now ? and we'll work with upstream to fix this for good.
<apw> if you have someone who can test, we could ask them to test what seems like the real fix and see
<slashd> apw, I have someone to test, otherwise I can find a USB 3.0 and do the test on my own
<apw> ack
<slashd> apw, tks
<LocutusOfBorg> can I be the first one to ask... when will BB open?
<apw> slashd, i assume my theory is clear enough to write a patch for
 * LocutusOfBorg is jocking
<slashd> apw, it is
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, some time after we have a name :)
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I have one name
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: You weren't the first to ask, thus the joke fell flat.
<apw> i have three, but none of them start with B
<LocutusOfBorg> seriosly? lol
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18922629
<infinity> 07:11 < ogra_> can i upload to BB yet ?
<infinity> 07:42 < LocutusOfBorg> can I be the first one to ask... when will BB open?
<LocutusOfBorg> sad!
<infinity> 31 minutes late to the party.
<ogra_> hahaha !
<ogra_> \o/
<LocutusOfBorg> I was eating some food :/
<ogra_> i win
<LocutusOfBorg> lets try again for 18.04
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<ogra_> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> seriously, congrats infinity! take your well deserved rest you all
<acheronuk> thank you all (r'team) for this release :D (and you patience)
<acheronuk> *your
<doko> tsimonq2: you did the last debhelper merge, do you want to prepare one for the b-series?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, can I also prepare something?
<LocutusOfBorg> automake merge
<doko> sure
<ddstreet> apw re: _len > 0 has no meaning for unsigned, that is wrong, it does have meaning
<ddstreet> it's checking if the serial number string length is non-zero
<ddstreet> slashd ^
 * infinity decides it's time for naps.
<ddstreet> apw you're right that it should be a unsigned, not char, though
<ddstreet> but that is a separate upstream patch, that should be sru'ed separately from this bugfix
<sil2100> infinity: goodnight!
<apw> ddstreet, a point, though why is 0 invalid to the string contstuctor
<ddstreet> apw 0 means there is no serial number string
<ddstreet> it's not about being valid/invalid to the string() call
<apw> ddstreet, ok that makes sense, so if it was u_int8_t it would be ok
<ddstreet> yeah
<apw> will you resubmit it ?
<ddstreet> sure
<ddstreet> and we will open a new bug to sru the other upstream patch, to char->uint8_t
<ddstreet> make sure that gets into t/x/y/z where needed
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8373959/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> I used artful as target for obvious reasons
<slashd> ddstreet, apw so basically doing this : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25772721/
<ddstreet> apw i think it's still in upload queue? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=lshw
<slashd> apw, can you reject it ? or you want us to overwrite ?
<apw> i can reject it yes
<slashd> apw, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lshw [source] (trusty-proposed) [02.16-2ubuntu1.4]
<tsimonq2> doko: Yes, I can take care of it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.22.24-0ubuntu2]
<apw> jbicha, the fix for sane-backends has that been validated as the bug commentary seem to indicate a Provises: is not sufficient
<jbicha> apw: the bug commentary says trying to install 'libsane' currently will not work since important stuff depends on libsane1 which is uninstallable with zesty's libsane
<jbicha> the commentators didn't try out the proposed artful package because it's not in -proposed yet ;)
<jbicha> I don't have a scanner to test the bug fix for sure, but I think PeterPall will help us verify on real hardware
<jbicha> I did discuss the issue with Simple Scan maintainer robert_ancell who thought my proposed change looked ok
<apw> jbicha, okies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sane-backends [source] (artful-proposed) [1.0.27-1~experimental2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ktexteditor [source] (artful-proposed) [5.38.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted menu-cache [source] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-3ubuntu0.17.10.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> tomorrow the number of google searches for "how to hide the application panel in gnome shell" will rise a lot
 * LocutusOfBorg goes in extensions.gnome.org
<mgedmin> so are y'all waiting for mirrors to sync before you update http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release?
<ddstreet> sil2100 can you promote initramfs-tools to -updates for lp #1712491 (for trusty and xenial) if you have time?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712491 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Xenial) "Add backported bnxt driver to the initramfs" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712491
<pinnerup> Does anyone know who authored the Latin motto in the topic? I'm pretty sure it has an error in it.
<mgedmin> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0 still links to the release notes for 17.04
<jbicha> bdmurray: do you usually handle the meta-release ?
<bdmurray> jbicha: yes
<apw> pinnerup, i am sure whoever it was reads here regularly enough, that would could just propose your correction; though there is every possibility the error is intended and sarcasm
<cjwatson> pinnerup: slangasek, I think.  what's the error?
<bdmurray> I'll be updating the meta-release file in a bit after checking for any last minute upgrade issues. However, if you use the -d switch with do-release-upgrade it'll be exactly the same as if I did update the meta-release file.
<jbicha> thanks :)
<pinnerup> cjwatson: "melior" is an adjectuve that should congruate with "malum", that is, it should be in the neuter ("melius").
<cjwatson> pinnerup: also https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/06/%23ubuntu-release.html#t18:55
<cjwatson> that sounds like a plausible correction but I will leave it to slangasek
<pinnerup> s/adjectuve/adjective/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lshw (xenial-proposed/main) [02.17-1.1ubuntu3.2 => 02.17-1.1ubuntu3.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lshw (trusty-proposed/main) [02.16-2ubuntu1.3 => 02.16-2ubuntu1.4] (core)
<ddstreet> bdmurray can you promote initramfs-tools to -updates for lp #1712491 (for trusty and xenial) if you have time?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712491 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Xenial) "Add backported bnxt driver to the initramfs" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712491
<ddstreet> apw can you review the new uploads for lp #1471983?  in the trusty and xenial upload queues
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471983 in lshw (Ubuntu Xenial) "USB HDD makes lshw seg-fault when run as root" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471983
<acheronuk> no update to the meta yet? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<nacc> acheronuk: bdmurray said he'd do it in a bit
<nacc> acheronuk: after he checked for any last minute upgrade issues
<acheronuk> nacc: okay :)
* slangasek changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: closed | Artful Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
<slangasek> pinnerup: thanks, I was unaware melior declined in this way :)
<bdmurray> meta-release updated
<acheronuk> :)
<pinnerup> slangasek: No problem; comparatives always decline like that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1~17.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
<teward> if i wanted to get a 0-day update for nginx (literally a minor version bump just to get some bugfixes in), I should target the version numbering for Artful and not presume for B-series, right?
<teward> s/0-day //
<infinity> teward: If it's an SRU, treat it as an SRU.
<infinity> Because it's an SRU.
<infinity> When you upload to tautology club...
<teward> yep
<teward> infinity: i meant with the version scheming where you could have multiple versions of the same package within multiple releases
<teward> since there's no B-series and therefore no 'newer' version issue, i'm assuming just handle it as a standard SRU
<teward> B-series 18.04 is gonna jump to Mainline during development for nginx anyways, so... :P
<teward> (post-release stable nginx release, anyone?  :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (artful-proposed/main) [2.20.7-0ubuntu3 => 2.20.7-0ubuntu3.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nginx (artful-proposed/main) [1.12.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.12.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<teward> infinity: remind me because it's unclear, do I need to subscribe the SRU team to the bug or no?
<teward> *is tired and forgot things xD*
<infinity> teward: If it's referenced in the changelog, we can find it.
<teward> cool cool :)
<teward> *goes back to beating his head against code*
<infinity> teward: I wish everyone's bugfix point releases looked like that.
<teward> infinity: heh.  Well, nginx is pretty darned smart about it :)
<teward> now, 1.13.x, that's its own beast.
<infinity> Those crazy Russians.
<teward> you get feature changes, AND bug fixes, and it's a hodgepodge and a huge damned mess xD
<teward> but you're right.
<teward> these bugfix point releases are pretty nice.  And ultimately are very specific about what issues were fixed.
<teward> They're good with security pointreleases that way too
<teward> it's not a *critical* bugfix except that HTTP/2 request client body corruption thing, but as i'm doing some PPA updates I said "Screw it while i'm here let's SRU!" :p
<infinity> teward: "[ Testcase ] none" is pretty unacceptable for an SRU.
<teward> infinity: you're right.  I'm trying to find test cases.
<infinity> teward: There needs to be some way you intend to demonstrate that this update it no less bad than the package already in artful and, ideally, better.
<teward> their redmine is evil.
<teward> give me a minute, i'll find one.  Feel free to NACK until I update.
<teward> (I"m juggling 15 tasks at once)
<teward> trac* is evil
<teward> infinity: it'd be nice if people gave links to the individual trac issue tickets >.<
<teward> i'll have to get back to you; NACK it for now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.13]
<infinity> bdmurray: Yo.
<infinity> bdmurray: Does raw_input_char return when char_count is hit, or a CR?
 * infinity looks.
<teward> infinity: just outright NACK it, I'll deal with this when 18.04's repos open.  CBA to hunt through mercurial upstream to try and find which tickets were addressed (it's messy as all hell)
<teward> (really hate mercurial repositories...)
<teward> (their merge of the fixes ended up merging in 1.13.x commits so the entire revision tree is messed and I can't find the specific bugfixes or test cases)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nginx [source] (artful-proposed) [1.12.2-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> bdmurray: As I read this, when there are >10 choices, I can't pick a single-char choice. :)
<infinity> bdmurray: IOW, the cute trick here of allowing user input without a carriage return is just something that needs to go away if people need multi-char options.
<apw> infinity, or they need to just start at 10 or be 01
<infinity> apw: Well, yes.  But nothing in the code enforces that.
<infinity> Also, ick.
<apw> no indeed, i think you would have to type ' 1' or '1 ' and let the strip do its thing, but ugg
<infinity> And the strip doesn't remove \n
<infinity> Which is extra gross.
<infinity> Actually, doesn't seem to strip much of anything.
<infinity> Oh, no.
<infinity> That's my test thing being crap.
<apw> strip does do newlines right ?
<apw> but just making it a type and hit return thing seems much more sensible
<infinity> So, yes.  The strip works.
<infinity> But it's weird to be inconsistent for 1-char and 2-char responses.
<infinity> And worse, inconsistent depending on number of choices.
<infinity> So if you have 5, then 9, then 12, then 3...
<apw> yep
<infinity> You get used to "I can type one char and it works", and then that third option...
<apw> it seems too random to me, concur
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (artful-proposed) [2.20.7-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.4-4ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.3-2ubuntu7.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lmbench [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.0-a9-1.3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lmbench [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.0-a9-1.1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted audit [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.6.6-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted audit [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.4.5-1ubuntu2.1]
<bashfulrobot> Quick question, did the final iso's include the patch for the WPA hack?
<bashfulrobot> Once I'm back at a computer I can check though.
<tsimonq2> bashfulrobot: Yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.20]
<bashfulrobot> Thanks
<bashfulrobot> Tsimonq2^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iptstate [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.5-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lshw [source] (xenial-proposed) [02.17-1.1ubuntu3.3]
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 7.0.24-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (zesty-proposed/main) [7.0.22-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 7.0.24-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.1 (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.8-1ubuntu1 => 7.1.10-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (artful-proposed/main) [5.5.1-4ubuntu2 => 5.5.1-4ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tgt (artful-proposed/main) [1:1.0.71-1ubuntu1 => 1:1.0.71-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-2ubuntu1 => 3.26.1-2ubuntu2] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu5] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> mapreri: please upload the debhelper merge to a ppa when you're ready
<doko> ahh, no, that's tsimonq2. sorry
<doko> tsimonq2: ^^^
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, did you get the automake one?
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: yes, thanks
 * mapreri was confused for a second there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.23]
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody think that we can blacklist haskell so I can manually sync it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.6 => 1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.7] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.18-4.1 => 1.0.18-4.1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<mdeslaur> could someone please delete gnutls26 in the trusty upload queue?
<mdeslaur> actually, wait a sec
<mdeslaur> yes, please delete it from the trusty upload queue
<infinity> mdeslaur: Reason?
<infinity> (You don't seem to be in the changelog... Unless you sponsored it?)
<mdeslaur> it includes a second SRU which was verified-failed, I want to upload a new one with a single fix in it
<slashd> apw, ddstreet have re-submitted the lshw patch (re (LP: #1471983)) for Xenial (already in -proposed) and trusty is waiting for approval in the upload queue. Since you did the first review, would you like to take care of the 2nd ? I understand that you may not want to build a new package on Friday. I'm totally fine to wait for next week if you prefer.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471983 in lshw (Ubuntu Trusty) "USB HDD makes lshw seg-fault when run as root" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471983
<mdeslaur> infinity: ie. the patch for 1709193 is wrong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnutls26 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.12.23-12ubuntu2.10]
<mdeslaur> infinity: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnutls26 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.12.23-12ubuntu2.9 => 2.12.23-12ubuntu2.10] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> mdeslaur, <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu5] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> please reject the older gnome-shell/artful proposed SRU, the new one fixes an extra bug
<didrocks> doin
<didrocks> doing*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-shell [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu5]
<apw> jbicha, ^^
<apw> jbicha, can you confirm that that first bug number is correct?  but bug doesn't sound like anything to do with headless
<jbicha> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> nicely picked apw
<didrocks> probably middle copy/paste issue
<didrocks> fixing/reuploading
<didrocks> correct bug is bug #1725153 for reference
<ubot5> bug 1725153 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Reintroduce headless mode in GNOME Shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725153
<apw> ddstreet, that replacement lswh for trusty seems to still have the use of char isn't that meant to be uint8_t (cc: slashd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-shell [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu5] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<didrocks> apw: ^ (correct bug # this time)
<slashd> apw, the patch include 2 upstream bug, one that presumably fix upstream bug #653 (which introduce the char) and then upstream fix #701 (which replace char by uint8. So the occurence of char you see are probably the one in the 653 patch
<ubot5> bug 653 in zope2.7 (Ubuntu) "Cant uninstall zope2.7" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653
<apw> slashd, ahh will double check, ta
<slashd> apw, thanks for looking
<apw> slashd, one of teh problems with only seeing a diff of patches
<slashd> apw, yeah ;) I know not always obvious
<tsimonq2> dk
<tsimonq2> l
<apw> damn that cat
<tsimonq2> grr mobile keyboard with a wrapped up thumb, going to find my laptop...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lshw [source] (trusty-proposed) [02.16-2ubuntu1.4]
<apw> slashd, thanks and yes that was it, the patches are in the opposite order so i spaced it ... now ^
<slashd> apw, thanks
<tsimonq2> Oh, there. Hello doko, who I actually wanted to ping. ;)
<doko> tsimonq2: ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numactl [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.11-1ubuntu1.1]
<tsimonq2> doko: ppa:tsimonq2/debhelper is my merge
<doko> tsimonq2: ta
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, shouldn't it also build?
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<oSoMoN> hey release masters, can the SRU for bug #1718446 be given a higher priority so that it migrates to update soon-ish? it was meant as a 0-day SRU since the main use case is upgrades
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: oh
<LocutusOfBorg> missing runtime dpkg foo?
<tsimonq2> hmm, no?
 * tsimonq2 scratches head
<tsimonq2> I'm wondering how this built in Debian but not Ubuntu...
<LocutusOfBorg> got it
<LocutusOfBorg> you won't know why
<LocutusOfBorg> somewhat the merge deleted the lib directory
<LocutusOfBorg> readding works probably
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8377053/+listing-archive-extra take from there without my changelog new entry
 * tsimonq2 kicks grab-merge
<tsimonq2> This is why I don't trust you!
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: But it failed again
<LocutusOfBorg> Can't exec "dh_builddeb.pkgbinarymangler": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/dh_builddeb line 27.
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: You plan on continuing working on it or can I try and figure this bit out? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> no I don't plan
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> it is beerday, mostly leaving dailyjob
<tsimonq2> Ok cool
<tsimonq2> Have fun
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<nacc> tsimonq2: LocutusOfBorg: if it helps, I am updating the debhelper repo at https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/debhelper/+git/debhelper
<nacc> should be done in a few minutes
<tsimonq2> nacc: Ooh ok
<nacc> tsimonq2: and note that we are able to import uploads from a PPA (offline). It can be a bit weird, but it should work (so you can see what exactly LocutusOfBorg uploaded to their PPA)
<tsimonq2> nacc: oooooh
<tsimonq2> Nice!
<nacc> specifically `git ubuntu import-ppa ... `
<nacc> tsimonq2: the debhelper import is current now
<tsimonq2> Ok cool.
 * tsimonq2 doesn't have upload access to debhelper so I'd like to try out doing a merge proposal...
<LocutusOfBorg> nice
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I fixed it probably
<LocutusOfBorg> chmod +x dh_builddeb
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, Merge O Matic, you are making me so mad
<LocutusOfBorg> deleting stuff, changing permissions... something is wrong
<LocutusOfBorg> nacc, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/13599184
<LocutusOfBorg> please import this one then
 * tsimonq2 notes to never use MoM for debhelper merges...
<tsimonq2> doko, LocutusOfBorg: I also pushed it to my PPA, and a run through sbuild actually works this time ;)
<tsimonq2> Thank you LocutusOfBorg!
<LocutusOfBorg> I changed also the versioning, see the latest upload
<LocutusOfBorg> and deleted my references
<tsimonq2> Oh cool, so then *actually* take from LocutusOfBorg ;)
<nacc> LocutusOfBorg: so the way the PPA imports work, they are basically offline (local only)
<nacc> LocutusOfBorg: they are a way for developers to grab what someone else uploaded to their PPA to see, not for use by the official repo
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: I'll throw a good amount of packages at a PPA with the debhelper upload as a deb and see if anything breaks
<tsimonq2> s/ deb / dep /
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, are you still around? the SRU for bug #1718446 was meant to be published asap after release (because it affects upgrades only), and it's been verified, can it be published?
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg, doko: Yep, I can confirm that the new debhelper works. Things in my PPA are failing for unrelated reasons. :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey, around, but I'm still reluctant to release anything on a Friday
<sil2100> I can understand that it's upgrade-related, but in the unlikely case of causing any regressions we won't have people to revert it or see what's going on
 * sil2100 seriously treats the rule of "no releases on Friday"
<sil2100> doko: ppp merge prepared in a PPA, will push it to bb once it's open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iproute2 (trusty-proposed/main) [3.12.0-2ubuntu1 => 3.12.0-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iproute2 (xenial-proposed/main) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.1 => 4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.2] (core)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: You might want to update this ;)  http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/release-name-notice.png
<andreas> do we have a name?
<valorie> google says no
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: traditionally I do so after the correct value of the next data point becomes clear
<tumbleweed> :P
<cjwatson> oh although apparently I forgot to do it in April
<cjwatson> done, although possibly at some point I should arrange to be at less risk of being fired :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deja-dup (artful-proposed/main) [36.2-0ubuntu1 => 36.3-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> infinity: linux/armhf, if the rebuild test doesn't fail due to ENOSPC, it fails due to timeout of the build; and the ubuntu-regression-testsuite does get skipped because "doesn't work under isolation".  So we have zero linux/armhf tests we expect to pass there for the foreseeable future
<infinity> slangasek: Okay.  But of course, you already badtested them, so xnox's MP still makes no sense. :P
<infinity> vorlon:force-badtest linux/armhf/all
<infinity> vorlon:force-badtest linux-hwe/armhf/all
<slangasek> infinity: I only badtested them just now as part of resolving that MP :)
<infinity> Oh, or that literally just... Yeah.
<infinity> slangasek: My comment still stands, mind you.  The ENOSPC thing is transient and affects the whole archive.
<slangasek> sure
<slangasek> but again, if we don't ENOSPC, we timeout instead
<slangasek> maybe we need to poke autopkgtest-cloud to let linux armhf autopkgtests run to completion
<infinity> Which is also an infra bug, if it's timing out with input.
<infinity> s/input/output/
<slangasek> yes
<infinity> Anyhow, I propose we solve it by dropping armhf.
<slangasek> but it's a bug in autopkgtest since inception (it has an absolute time limit rather than timeout-without-output), and we should not waste time on the linux*/armhf autopkgtest failures
<infinity> Good thing no one is quoted in recent interviews about how awesome Ubuntu and raspi2 are.
<slangasek> what we need to do is adjust the autopkgtest infrastructure so that it churns the separated liquid back down into the bottom of the queue
<infinity> Your metaphor might be too opaque for my sleep schedule.
<xnox> slangasek, bdmurray - omg omg systemd is green with no autopkgtest regressions in xenial-proposed now =) please release =)
<xnox> i guess on monday.
 * xnox hopes nothing regresses in autopkgtest infra by then.
<nacc> heh
<nacc> xnox: ^5 nicely done :)
<bdmurray> xnox: Take a screenshot
<nacc> and attach it to the bug :)
<xnox> bdmurray, frame it and put it on the wall, right? Just like https://framedtweets.com/
<xnox> i think bdmurray needs https://framedtweets.com/products/thats-hot-parishilton =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (xenial-proposed/main) [1.18.4ubuntu1.2 => 1.18.4ubuntu1.3] (core)
<bdmurray> xnox: Do you know where those are made?
<xnox> bdmurray, portland metropolitan area, no?
<bdmurray> statistical area!
<xnox> bdmurray, wait are you in statistical area but outside the metropolitan area?
<xnox> bdmurray, also same thing!
<xnox> Portland–Vancouver–Hillsboro, OR–WA Metropolitan Statistical Area
<bdmurray> See I go by the official naming
<bdmurray> Oh, I didn't realize Skamania county was a part of it
<slangasek> it's metro-"adjacent"
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cracklib2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.9.2-3 => 2.9.2-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cracklib2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.9.2-1build2 => 2.9.2-1ubuntu1] (core)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Ok
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.20 => 2.408.21] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-flashback [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.1-0ubuntu1.1]
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg, doko: New debhelper in Sid, prepping a new merge.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So it looks like that in order to merge this debhelper from Debian to get ready for Big Bat, dpkg >= 1.19.0.3~ is needed. Would it be safe to assume that you want to take care of that one? :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Yes.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright, let me know when you have that good to go and I'll proceed with the debhelper merge.
<xnox> slangasek, oh you force-skiptest things =/ it seems odd though that linux-hwe stuff is failing though. I was not sure if it is failing by itself, or due to systemd, and wanted to file bugs about it.
<slangasek> xnox: I reviewed the failure history and was satisfied that this was not caused by systemd; I believe it's caused by the kernel autopkgtests simply not being able to cope with rebooting to a non-default kernel flavor
<slangasek> xnox: bugs against the kernel-autopkgtest would certainly be in order, though I'm not sure where we file those since it's out-of-archive, sigh
<xnox> slangasek, it should reboot to the right flavour when triggered by systemd + the right -meta package; this is how i got e.g. linux-azure to pass
<xnox> slangasek, and i have been re-triggering linux-hwe tests with triggers systemd + linux-meta-hwe
<xnox> ok =/
<xnox> slangasek, it almost feels like the tests should move to the linux-foo-meta packages, rather than the src:linux-foo
<slangasek> xnox: linux-foo-meta is already special-cased in autopkgtest-cloud
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.21 => 2.408.22] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-printers (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.7+17.04.20170227-0ubuntu3 => 0.1.7+17.10.20171021-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu) (sync)
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dtkcore (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1 => 2.0.9-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dtkcore [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.9-2]
<tsimonq2> infinity: So, upstream LXQt decided to be a special snowflake.
<tsimonq2> infinity: You know how we just patched casper to set "metadata::trusted true" with gio like with the Ubiquity lines, right?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Upstream decided to do "metadata::trust true" not trust*ed*: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/debian/patches/add-metadata-for-trusting-executables.patch$33
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dtkwidget (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.9.2-1 => 2.0.9.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dtkwidget [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.9.3-2]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Patching casper again because upstream LXQt wants to be a special snowflake seems wrong, and it'd be duplicating code, but it's less effort to do that now and then fix it in the rest of the LXQt packages next cycle than to fix all the LXQt packages now.
<tsimonq2> infinity: A fix is in the queue nowish, please take a look.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deepin-calculator (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1 => 1.0.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deepin-terminal (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3+ds-1 => 3.0.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deepin-calculator [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deepin-terminal [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.7-1]
<flocculant> infinity: looking at apt logs, looks like I had nvidia at some point (I think from when I tested a bug fix) but wasn't using it. Upgrade must have decided to do what you thought
<infinity> xnox: Uhh, that's not good (re: gnutls openpgp stuff)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Eh, why not just fix upstream's bug and forward the fix to them?
<infinity> tsimonq2: This isn't about being unique snowflakes, it's about matching existing practice.  Either they didn't understand that, or they just typoed the fix.  But the reaction shouldn't be to mangle everything that uses the string.
<flocculant> that said, I'd not be expecting to have nvidia installing during the upgrade
<infinity> flocculant: It wasn't, though.
<infinity> flocculant: It was upgraded during the upgrade, which is entirely reasonable.
<infinity> flocculant: How you had selected that it not be "the default", I'm not sure, but if you can reproduce the situation that swapped them, that would be worth looking at.
<infinity> Certainly, the historical behaviour of nvidia and fglrx/amdpro has always been "if it's installed, use it".
<infinity> And efforts to disable it are usually local and hackish and things the packaging system doesn't know about.
<flocculant> infinity: well - I'd installed it with Additional DDrivers - then gone back in there after checking the SRU fix to set nouveau as default
<infinity> flocculant: Ahh, okay.  So it's software-properties' claiming it can change the default and not keeping its word.  That's worthy of a bug and some investigation, yes.
<infinity> If it's doing something tricksy to set a "default", that should be respected by upgrades, ideally.
<flocculant> okey doke - report it against software-properties - then attach upgrade logs?
<infinity> Something like that, yes.
<infinity> Though, the fix might be to just stop pretending we can do that. :P
<flocculant> ack
<infinity> (ie: setting nouveau as default should probably just remove all nvidia drivers)
<infinity> Because the only way to reliably get nouveau working with nvidia installed is to blacklist the kernel driver and a bunch of other junk.
<infinity> Which is ick.
<flocculant> well yea - that would
<flocculant> I'll report it later today, off to work shortly
<tjaalton> infinity: thanks a lot for checking the vulkan packages!
<infinity> tjaalton: Apparently, I didn't check hard enough, but one fix later, and all seems well.
<infinity> tjaalton: That breaks/replaces probably wants to be -0~ or something in Debian if you want to sync back later with no issues.
<tjaalton> infinity: ahh, right
<tjaalton> yeah I'll commit that there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-3 => 3.0.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wine [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: julia (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted julia [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.2 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.3] (ubuntugnome)
<philroche> Morning all. Happy release week. FYI myself and fginther from the Canonical CPC team will be shepherding the release of the Cosmic Ubuntu cloud images so if you need any help with testing cloud images or notice anything untoward, please ping.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:1.6.4-2 => 1:1.6.4-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: courier-authlib (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.68.0-4build1 => 0.68.0-4.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted courier-authlib [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.68.0-4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.3-0ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6.7~rc1-1 => 3.6.7~rc2-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postfix (bionic-proposed/main) [3.3.0-1ubuntu0.1 => 3.3.0-1ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.7.1~rc1-1 => 3.7.1~rc2-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.1~rc2-1]
<doko> what is including python3.7 in the ubuntu-desktop set?
<doko> seb128, Laney: ^^^ that's a non-default
<Laney> not sure immediately
<Laney> that was a fast accept though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3.6 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6.7~rc2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sssd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.16.3-1ubuntu2]
<doko> it's not used in main or any set. ahh, I see: python3-numpy
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-numpy/+bug/1789199
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1789199 in python-numpy (Ubuntu) "python3-numpy shouldn't pull in *both* py3.6 and py3.7" [Undecided,New]
<doko> I'll fix that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (bionic-proposed/main) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.2 => 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.3] (core)
<infinity> doko: So... What do you want us to do with this python3.6?  A sync from Debian isn't acceptable for an SRU.
<infinity> doko: Oh, I see it's already been rejected, nevermind.
<doko> infinity: never mind, will do the SRU with the final 3.6.7 release
<doko> which was delayed upstream until after our release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.29-1ubuntu4.4 => 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.5] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networkd-dispatcher (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7-0ubuntu3.2 => 1.7-0ubuntu3.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-numpy (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:1.14.5-1ubuntu3 => 1:1.14.5-1ubuntu4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bacon2d (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.90.7.1+16.10.20160718-0ubuntu1 => 0.90.7.1+16.10.20160718-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bacon2d [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.90.7.1+16.10.20160718-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qml-box2d (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1~git20140412 => 0.1~git20140412ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qml-box2d [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1~git20140412ubuntu1]
<jbicha> sil2100: see bug 1795540
<ubot5> bug 1795540 in qml-box2d (Ubuntu) "Please remove unmaintained qml packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795540
<sil2100> jbicha: woot!
<sil2100> jbicha: didn't see that one, guess that sounds better
<sil2100> Let me remove those then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-api (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1 => 8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> This one I actually wanted to remove, but it's not easy ^
<sil2100> So for now just fixed the NBS
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-api [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu2]
<jbicha> sil2100: did you check if unity-api builds fine?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fakechroot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.19-3ubuntu1 => 2.19-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fakechroot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.19-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virt-manager (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:1.5.1-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> sil2100: see https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity-api/fix-build-cosmic/+merge/356161
<jbicha> you're welcome to take over that merge if you want
<sil2100> jbicha: geh, will do that
<sil2100> Funny that I did test-build bacon2d and box2d before pushing and then decided to push unity-api straight away, my bad
<sil2100> Will clean it up and get it MPd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evince (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.2-1 => 3.28.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> yeah, there are a few Unity packages that ftbfs right now 😢
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:3.26.4-0ubuntu6 => 1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> sil2100: could you reject rapid-photo-downloader/cosmic ? I didn't realize it was seeded in Studio
<sil2100> Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected rapid-photo-downloader [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: packagekit (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.10-1ubuntu6 => 1.1.10-1ubuntu7] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.10.9 => 18.10.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: peony-extensions (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.1.2-0ubuntu3] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubiquity [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: packagekit (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.2 => 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-kylin-software-center (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.14 => 1.5.3.1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synaptic (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.84.3ubuntu1 => 0.84.4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synaptic [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.84.4]
<xnox> infinity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1797894
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797894 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "upgrading grub, modifies GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> bug 1797894
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.10.9 => 18.10.10] (core)
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you have a look at my ubuntu-release-upgrader SRU for Bionic?
<infinity> doko: That python-numpy hack isn't very transition-friendly.  It'll need manual intervention (and someone noticing) to move to py3.7.  Is there not a better way to make it always Just Work with the default version?
<sil2100> bdmurray: okie dokie, just need to finish some releasey thingies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.6.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted packagekit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.10-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7]
<sil2100> jbicha: the unity-api FTBFS branch - I test-built it and it's fine, I'll push it out and push to bzr as well
<jbicha> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-libcore (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+r33-1 => 8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-libcore [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-system-tools-aidl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:7.0.0+r33-1 => 1:8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-system-tools-aidl [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: friendly-recovery (bionic-proposed/main) [0.2.38 => 0.2.38ubuntu1] (core)
<sil2100> bdmurray: it's not a blocker per-se, but I was wondering why your u-r-u SRU has some small variable name changes in DistUpgrade/apt_btrfs_snapshot.py
<sil2100> I mean, it's just a name change and unrelated and ok, but I'm wondering why it sneaked into the SRU
<juliank> sil2100: oh well, that thing is evil
<juliank> the pre-build script does
<juliank> cp /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_btrfs_snapshot.py DistUpgrade
<bdmurray> sil2100: what julian said
<sil2100> Aha
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Evil indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.27]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (bionic-proposed/main) [3:13.0.1-0ubuntu2 => 3:13.0.1-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> infinity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/mandos/+bug/1797911
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797911 in mandos (Ubuntu) "RM mandos, useless with gnutls28 3.6.x" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> bug 1797911
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted friendly-recovery [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.38ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-panel [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.30.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.16.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-subtitles [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected casper [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.399]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.398 => 1.399] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.399]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfm-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.1-5ubuntu6 => 0.13.1-5ubuntu7] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-api (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu2 => 8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-api [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu3]
<doko> please review the python-numpy upload, gets rid off python2.7 on the desktop images
<doko> 3.7 ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antlr4 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.6-1 => 4.6-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bintray-client-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-3 => 0.8.1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antlr4 [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bintray-client-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cofoja (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3-2 => 1.3-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cofoja [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fontawesomefx (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.9-1 => 9.1.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fontawesomefx [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guice (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2-2 => 4.2-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hibiscus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.3+dfsg-2 => 2.8.4+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guice [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jackrabbit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.14.4-1 => 2.14.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hibiscus [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.4+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jackson-dataformat-xml (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.6-1 => 2.9.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jackson-jr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.4-1 => 2.9.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jameica (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.1+dfsg-2 => 2.8.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jackrabbit [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.14.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jackson-jr [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jaxrs-api (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-1 => 2.1.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jackson-dataformat-xml [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jameica [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jboss-logmanager (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-1 => 2.1.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jaxrs-api [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jmock2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.3-2 => 2.8.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jboss-logmanager [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jruby-joni (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.23-1 => 2.1.24-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jmock2 [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jruby-joni [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache-mod-jk (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.43-1 => 1:1.2.46-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhibernate-validator-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.3.3-4 => 4.3.3-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgpars-groovy-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-9 => 1.2.1-10] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache-mod-jk [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.2.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhibernate-validator-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [4.3.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsejda-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2.38-1 => 3.2.56-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgpars-groovy-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.1-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsambox-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.19-1 => 1.1.41-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsambox-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.41-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsejda-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2.56-1]
<infinity> doko: Did you not see my review in backscroll?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maven (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.5.3-1 => 3.5.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maven [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: objenesis (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6-2 => 3.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted objenesis [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yydebug (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-10 => 1.1.0-11] (no packageset) (sync)
<doko> infinity: it *does* work with the default version, using the unversioned script name
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yydebug [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-11]
<doko> I'm just ignoring the extra python3.7 dependency
<doko> the alternative is to ship without the versioned 3.7 binary, but IMO keeping it is better. it then works when you install the python3.7 package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intellij-annotations [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [16.0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intellij-annotations [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [16.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oggvideotools (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-4 => 0.9.1-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> doko: Right, my point is that the debian/rules change isn't particularly future proof.  If we have a mix of py3.7 and py3.8, you'll end up sedding out the py3.7 dep and keeping the py3.8 one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oggvideotools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-4ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: There must be a saner way to just say "keep the default".
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfm-qt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.1-5ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yabasic (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:2.79.2-1 => 1:2.80.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yabasic [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.80.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-epi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.30-1ubuntu1 => 2.32-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-epi [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.32-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-rnexml (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2 => 2.1.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<didrocks> §quit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-rnexml [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.2-2]
<doko> infinity: sorry, but this is a non-issue. there is no 3.8, and c+1 will remove that change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-frameworks-native (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:7.0.0+r33-1 => 1:8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-frameworks-native [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:8.1.0+r23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-external-libselinux (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+r1-2 => 8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-frameworks-base (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:7.0.0+r33-1 => 1:8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-frameworks-base [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:8.1.0+r23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-external-libunwind (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1 => 8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-development (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+r33-1 => 8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-development [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-numpy [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.14.5-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-external-libunwind [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-libselinux [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-libselinux [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-system-extras (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+r33-1 => 8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-system-extras [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-libselinux [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-libselinux [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-libselinux [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> infinity: bug 1797932
<ubot5> bug 1797932 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Upgrade installs Nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797932
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-libselinux [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xserver-xorg-video-intel [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.99.917+git20180925-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (cosmic-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu6 => 10.1ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected llvm-toolchain-7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:7-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-libselinux [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected fwupd-snap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected peony-extensions [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-extras [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-extras [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-extras [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-extras [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.131ubuntu14 => 0.131ubuntu15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-extras [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-extras [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-extras [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-extras [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-1]
<vorlon> infinity: this might be good to review/land before release, so that any DVD images we release are guaranteed to actually fit on DVDs (AFAIK only affects the source ISOs): https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/debian-cd/lp.1633460/+merge/356751
<infinity> vorlon: LGTM.  Feel free to do the commit/deploy dance.
<fginther> sil2100, how are we doing on a cosmic release candidate?
<infinity> fginther: Two more things landing, then some babysitting through proposed-migration, then I'll spin a new set in a couple/few hours.
<fginther> infinity, ah, thanks for the update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.131ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: friendly-recovery (xenial-proposed/main) [0.2.31ubuntu1 => 0.2.31ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-system-core (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:8.1.0+r23-1~stage1.2ubuntu1 => 1:8.1.0+r23-1~stage1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-system-core [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:8.1.0+r23-1~stage1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygobject (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYJGw6JYmy/
<infinity> Laney: <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygobject [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.32-0.1ubuntu1 => 2.32-0.1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.35.4+18.10 => 2.35.5+18.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<Odd_Bloke> smoser: ^
<smoser> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.2 => 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pybigwig (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1 => 0.3.11-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pybigwig [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.11-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.35.5+18.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-platform-external-boringssl (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.1.0+r23-2 => 8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-platform-external-boringssl [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [8.1.0+r23-2]
 * Laney eyes arm64
<vorlon> handsome_feng: hi, ubuntu-kylin-software-center seems to be a rather large change 2 days before the release, with no bugs referenced in the changelog.  have you already discussed this with someone on the release team?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-tweak (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.10.1-0ubuntu1 => 18.10.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
<Wimpress> Would be grateful if someone on the release team could accept mate-tweak 18.10.2-0ubuntu1
<Wimpress> Fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-tweak/+bug/1796343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796343 in mate-tweak (Ubuntu) "Mutiny, Cupertino, and Contemporary Layouts Disappear in Mate-Tweak" [High,Fix committed]
<vorlon> Wimpress: fwiw the .changes file is built wrong and doesn't link the bug mentioned in the changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-tweak [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.2-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> Oh, I didn't notice that.  But LP doesn't use the changes file to close bugs anyway.
<vorlon> doesn't it?  I thought it did
<vorlon> ok
<infinity> Or, so I've been told.
<infinity> I dunno, we'll find out. :P
<infinity> vorlon: Okay, block-all committed, pygobject and python-numpy unblocked (assuming their testing ever finishes).  From here on it, I think we're in opporunistic "accept in case we have a critical respin and want to get more stuff in, but assume it's an SRU" land for seeded things.
<vorlon> infinity: ack
<infinity> I'm banking on that snapd probably making an inevitble respin tomorrow, but if it's the *only* motivation, not inclined to take it, as it seems to only affect test platforms, from what I've seen.
<infinity> I'll stay up a liiiitle longer to see if I can get gobject to migrate and respin world-minus-studio, and studio can go after numpy's happy.
<mwhudson> i was fairly sure launchpad closed bugs off the .changes, what else would the launchpad-bugs-fixed field be for?
<mwhudson> oh hm it reads both changes and changelog and i don't understand which gets used when
<Wimpress> vorlon infinity Thanks!
<jbicha> infinity: I'm surprised that you blocked unseeded too
<infinity> jbicha: Pretty much always do.
<jbicha> I thought that wasn't blocked until like Thursday morning in previous cycles
<infinity> timestamp: Tue 2018-04-24 17:43:34 -0600
<infinity>   Deep freeze: block-all source
<jbicha> same for artful?
<infinity> artful, I apparently, trusted generate-freeze-block
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-16
<jbicha> vorlon: autopkgtest liked you better than me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/statsmodels/cosmic/arm64
<infinity> Okay, $world respinning, and Adam going to bed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
<smoser> infinity, vorlon fwi http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/open-iscsi/cosmic/amd64 is failing because of bug 1797218 .
<ubot5> bug 1797218 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snap confine fails on top of overlayroot" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797218
<smoser> just mentioning because you both re-ran that test.
<smoser> and bug 1796137 is certainly not going to make that nested-virt test run any faster.
<ubot5> bug 1796137 in cloud-images "huge and slow image 20181002 due to seeded lxd snap" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796137
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
<xnox> ooooh shiny
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
<jbicha> xnox: thanks for emojifying the release notes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-0ubuntu3 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> jbicha: my statsmodel retry was with --all-proposed (python-scipy w/ python3.7 support is still stuck in -proposed due to some s390x regression, possibly in the new python-scipy itself)
<mwhudson> someone (tm) (probably me) really should take that to the debian maintainer and/or upstream and try to figure out what's actually going on
<vorlon> mwhudson: or just git bisect python-scipy which might be easier?
<vorlon> (I was about to consider doing just this)
<mwhudson> vorlon: that would be good data too for sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu4]
<vorlon> handsome_feng: was it you asking for a respin of Ubuntu Kylin?  I see that the respin failed, should I manually retry it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bolt (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 0.5-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<mvo> infinity: hey, good morning! the snapd 2.35.5 in comsic-proposed is ready for cosmic. there is one autopkgtest failure on s390x which is unreleated to us. we have a test that checks if the systemctl units are all good but on s390x ● grub-initrd-fallback.service fails. but this can be ignored
<mvo> infinity: I will blacklist this from autopkgtest, its very useful for us in our CI because we have more control over the image where this runs
<handsome_feng> vorlon: It' not me, and you can retry it since it failed.
<handsome_feng> vorlon: And about the ubuntu-kylin-software-center, the new version fix the problem that failed to login, but if it's not worth the effect, you can reject it for now, :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.35.4 => 2.35.5] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.35.4+18.04 => 2.35.5+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.35.4~14.04 => 2.35.5~14.04] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> Hi, I found that the first slide in slideshow untranslated in ubuntukylin 18.10 final, Anyone can have a look at this? https://imgur.com/a/gvqyXgr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-snapshot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:20181004-1ubuntu1 => 1:20181016-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-snapshot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20181016-0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> LP: #1798005
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798005 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed on the "Who Are You?" panel." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798005
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vcr.py (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<krytarik> handsome_feng: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/revision/826 , https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/revision/835 - the latter is what undid your manual .po file changes in the first anyway.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vcr.py [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1ubuntu2]
<handsome_feng> krytarik: Thanks! So could someone here fix that?
<acheronuk> sil2100 Laney: could LP: #1798005 be related to? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/356676
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798005 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed on the "Who Are You?" panel." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798005
<acheronuk> I can't test on !Kubuntu right this sec
<acheronuk> zsync is going v slow and I have to go soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcatjss (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.3.4-1 => 7.3.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcatjss [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [7.3.6-1]
<Laney> could be, sil2100 tried it but maybe it's a race
<sil2100> acheronuk: yeah, I tested it on Kubuntu, but I did pause between screens to check the logs, so maybe it's crashing if moved forward in a normal pace
<acheronuk> sil2100: I appended a log to the bug. the tester used already existing partitions, and selected maunual and to format them, if that could make a difference.
<acheronuk> I won't have time until after lunch to test other types of formatting scenarios
<sil2100> acheronuk: thanks, I think we see what might be the problem
<sil2100> Indeed I might have missed it due to proceeding with the install too fast
<acheronuk> ok. I literally have to walk out my front door now. thank you
<sil2100> Laney checked now the code and there's a possibility that the installer is proceeding with the install before partitioning is done, because the ordering has changed
<Laney> BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (cosmic-proposed/main) [62.0.3+build1-0ubuntu1 => 63.0+build1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<ginggs> would someone please bump 'force-badtest dijitso/2018.1.0-5/armhf' in hints-ubuntu? the sync-er didn't follow through
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected util-linux [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.32-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firefox [source] (cosmic-proposed) [63.0+build1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: creduce (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1 => 2.9~20181016-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted creduce [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9~20181016-1]
<handsome_feng> vorlon:Hi, Can you respin the ubuntukylin 18.10 (20181016), it failed on cloning branch cosmic of ubuntukylin, and I can't rebuild it.
<infinity> handsome_feng: There'll be a respin for a broken ubiquity today anyway.
<Laney> 😱
<handsome_feng> infinity: got it, Thanks!
<sil2100> acheronuk[m]: hey! You around? We have a fix for the ubiquity crash, asking in case you want to test it before we push it out
<sil2100> We're still testing it ourselves
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.6.0-0ubuntu6 => 2.6.0-0ubuntu7] (core)
<Laney> acheronuk:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtirpc (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.2.5-1.3 => 0.2.5-1.3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu1 => 1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cellwriter (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5-1build1 => 1.3.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cellwriter [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected biometric-authentication [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.57-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ukui-biometric-manager [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ukui-biometric-auth [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-kylin-software-center [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.0-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.10.10 => 18.10.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtirpc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.5-1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted probert [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.14.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu2 => 1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (cosmic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu555 => 20101020ubuntu556] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu556]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu556)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu556)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu556)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu556)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu556)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu556)
<fginther> infinity, sil2100, anything targeted for the respin other then ubiquity?
<fginther> We're currently sitting on 20181016 cloud images as the likely release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.28.0-1 => 0.28.1-1] (desktop-core) (sync)
<infinity> fginther: A fair few things changed, you'll need to respin cloud too.
<infinity> fginther: snapd, if nothing else.
<infinity> fginther: And s390-tools for s390x images.
<infinity> fginther: (still waiting on stuff to migrate, don't jump the gun)
<philroche> infinity: ack. If you can ping us when ready
<infinity> tjaalton: Explain why I want a new libinput 2 days before release.
<tjaalton> infinity: it's a tiny release which fixes using two touchscreens with X, that's all
<tjaalton> not a common setup though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.28.1-1]
<tjaalton> thanks, I'm not trying to get xserver 1.20.2 in ;)
<tjaalton> it's a bigger release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-applets (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.30.0-1 => 3.30.0-1build1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-applets [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.0-1build1]
<infinity> vorlon: You committed but didn't deploy that DVD size fix (deployed now).
<acheronuk> Laney sil2100: thanks for the fix. sorry I couldn't test before it was uploaded. I'll try what got uploaded when I get a chance.
<Laney> thx
<sil2100> acheronuk: thanks o/
<acheronuk> KDE frontend. no crash when proceeding as fast as I could.
<acheronuk> I'll let the install complete.....
<acheronuk> Laney: seems good from a quick test. my en-gb packages are there as well
<acheronuk> post install
<Laney> thx
<Laney> may the english rejoice
<sil2100> ...Polish people as well!
<Laney> let's all join hand in hand
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (trusty-proposed/main) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.17 => 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-oem (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1021.23 => 4.15.0.1023.25] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-oem (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1021.24 => 4.15.0-1023.26] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed-oem (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1021.24 => 4.15.0-1023.26] (core, kernel) (sync)
<apw> ^ those are a copy-forward as part of the ongoing SRU cycle, they are not needed for release and would remain in -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected util-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.32-0.1ubuntu1 => 2.32-0.1ubuntu2] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<LocutusOfBorg> approving them will allow linux-hwe to work again, and go in -release maybe :)
<LocutusOfBorg> (maybe you weren't referring to this issue in your above statement...)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Approving something from the bionic queue will make linux-hwe migrate to the release pocket?  Wha?
<apw> i wasn't referring to anything other than being informational about those being SRUs
<infinity> (Also, what he said)
<vorlon> infinity: deploy> indeed, sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.2 => 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evince (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jdstrand> seb128: that has the profile fix ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdal (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-3build1 => 2.3.2+dfsg-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
<vorlon> rbasak: it's correct that the shim binary that gets published to trusty is built on bionic; we only have one shim binary that's current at any given time (each must be signed separately by microsoft, we don't have separate binaries per series).  But obviously the .deb published to trusty needs to be installable with trusty dpkg
<vorlon> actually, is this precise dpkg in this case?  (so, happening as part of a dist-upgrade?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-auto (cosmic-proposed/main) [134ubuntu9 => 134ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evince [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdal [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.2+dfsg-2]
<xnox> infinity, it's good.
<xnox> partman-auto now doesn't cause people to brick....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-auto [source] (cosmic-proposed) [134ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.32-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
<cascardo> infinity: LocutusOfBorg meant linux-hwe-edge move from bionic-proposed to bionic-updates
<seb128> jdstrand, thx
<jdstrand> np
<Laney> Eickmeyer: hi, we just wanted to check that you are intending to release a cosmic for ubuntustudio?
<Laney> noticed that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/396/builds/181511/testcases didn't get any testing from your team
<Eickmeyer> Laney: Working on it right now, coincidentally.
<Laney> err, make tht a ubuntustudio for cosmic
<Laney> cool :-)
<Eickmeyer> Downloading the latest build is going to take a while, though. Comcast hates my town.
<Laney> There's going to be a respin later on today, btw
<teward> (it's not Comcast's fault Eickmeyer lol)  *shot*
<Laney> I just wanted to check that you were in
<Eickmeyer> Laney: Okay. Just wondering if I should "check the boxes" based on this spin or if I should wait until the new spin later today.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: It's never too early to test.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Thanks!
<infinity> Eickmeyer: You can always download today's, test, get some useful results, then zsync the new one later and test harder. :)
<Eickmeyer> teward: When I have pings > 1 second and all of my equipment has been checked, I #blamecomcast.
<Eickmeyer> :D
<teward> Eickmeyer: really?  I blame #badequipment but I have some pretty heavy infra that powers my network backbone :P
<teward> s/backbone/backends/
<teward> (full gig, Enterprise grade gear, etc.)
<Eickmeyer> Even the businesses in my city are frustrated. We're on the extreme outskirts of the Seattle area.
<teward> eesh, ouch, yeah that'd do it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.10.11 => 18.10.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (cosmic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu556 => 20101020ubuntu557] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ekg2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:0.4~pre+20120506.1-15ubuntu1 => 1:0.4~pre+20120506.1-16] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ekg2 [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.4~pre+20120506.1-16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnubiff (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.17-1build1 => 2.2.17-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: workrave (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10.16-2ubuntu2 => 1.10.16-2ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-applet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [12.10.2+17.10.20170425-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.2+17.10.20170425-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sensors-applet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+git6-0.1ubuntu3 => 3.0.0+git6-0.1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnubiff [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.17-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted workrave [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.16-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sensors-applet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.0+git6-0.1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-applet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [12.10.2+17.10.20170425-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu557]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu557)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu557)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu557)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu557)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu557)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu557)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (xenial-proposed/main) [2.21.63.7 => 2.21.63.9] (core)
<rbasak> vorlon: understood, thanks. I haven't checked versions but I believe it's Trusty's dpkg in at lesat the IRC report today - he was doing some kind of presseding install of 14.04 that has regressed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.7 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.8] (core)
<vorlon> rbasak: yeah I followed up on the bug, I fully understand now; dpkg in -updates supports control.tar.xz, dpkg in release pocket does not, and it will not be quick to fix this properly in the shim package so we might want to try to work around by adding a dpkg pre-dep to shim-signed
<fginther> infinity, are you still waiting on packages to migrate before hitting the respin?
<xnox> fginther, looking at update_excuses -> util-linux is going to be a long wait.
<fginther> xnox, how did you know to look at util-linxu?
<rbasak> vorlon: makes sense, thanks
<vorlon> fginther: by discussion in a private channel you are also on ;)
<vorlon> fginther: (and it's needed for the respin because it ships udebs, new versions of which were picked up by ubiquity, so required to be in the release for source compliance)
<fginther> vorlon, got it, thanks
<vorlon> and that autopkgtest queue for util-linux would be clearing faster if someone hadn't accepted the util-linux bionic SRU at the same time, whoops
<vorlon> (and that someone was infinity, whoops ;)
<infinity> vorlon: Yeah, I didn't think about how many rdeps it would trigger until it was too late.
<teward> infinity: whoopsies?  :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1ubuntu3 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gdm3 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1ubuntu3 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gdm3 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1ubuntu4 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-1ubuntu5]
<cyphermox> infinity: fwiw, fdisk (util-linux) looks fine
<sil2100> I see debian-installer is ready to migrate
<infinity> sil2100: Not until util-linux is ready (d-i was rebuilt to pick it up)
<sil2100> infinity: ok, phew, thought it was still for the partman-auto, but I see that's already in ubiquity too, yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (cosmic-proposed/universe) [69.0.3497.100-0ubuntu1 => 70.0.3538.67-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (cosmic-proposed) [70.0.3538.67-0ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-0ubuntu4 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nuxwdog (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-4 => 1.0.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nuxwdog [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-scipy (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1build1 => 1.1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-scipy [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-1ubuntu1]
<doko> vorlon: is it still time to upload the openjdk-lts 11.0.1 release to cosmic? I didn't catch up with tdaitx on that
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, the new kernel regressed virtualbox, so making them go in release together is appreciate
<LocutusOfBorg> people opening new bugs because "hey the new kernel regressed the kernel module build, all my VM can't start now" is not nice :/
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: By 'release' do you mean 'updates'?
<LocutusOfBorg> sure
<LocutusOfBorg> I know it is linux-hwe-edge, but still annoying :)
<acheronuk> we have firefox 63 a week before it's scheduled release date?
<xnox> doko, stop uploading shit when we try to spin fucking images for a release.
<xnox> doko, things like openjdk is not a good time to upload
<xnox> doko, =)))) thanks a lot!
<infinity> xnox: openjdk-lts isn't on images.
<infinity> ... except for kubuntu, apparently.
<acheronuk> libreoffice-base recommends that
<acheronuk> we could drop that off if there is any issue to solve
<infinity> acheronuk: Nah, people wanting to upload things a day before release isn't an issue you need to solve. :P
<infinity> acheronuk: Though, it's curious that you're the only flavour that ships -base in your default desktop.
<acheronuk> just saying... as I recall a discussion on respins for it a while back
<Laney> Want to database? Use Kubuntu!
 * Laney is a good marketer
<infinity> I can't imagine it has broad appeal.  People don't use desktop database thingees nearly as much as they use slide shows, word processors, and spread sheets.
<acheronuk> I agree. I haven't check when or who added it, but it could easily be dropped IMO
<infinity> acheronuk: I mean, if you want to drop it and respin your meta and respin your images, go nuts, but I don't think it's relevant to the previous discussion. :)
<acheronuk> infinity: nope. it can stay. as said, only reason I said now is that I recalled some issue with openjdk being discussed a while back
<infinity> acheronuk: *nod*
<infinity> acheronuk: Dropping it from your desktop in DD just on the basis of "no one else ships it either, and it's probably just a waste of space for 999/1000 users" is something I'd fully support, but up to you.
<acheronuk> ah. added by Harald Sitter in 2014 when kexi (KDE database equiv) got dropped. can't see why we need either really, so that can't almost certainly be dropped at start of 19.04
<acheronuk> *can almost
<infinity> Yeah.  I mean, I think I can count on one finger all the times I remember MS Access being used in a corporate environment, and I've been around a lot of Office users in my day.
<infinity> And it was always an optional install for Office too, for that same reason.
<acheronuk> indeed
<infinity> acheronuk: In your specific case, I'd say the added bonus of not having a JRE in your default install would be what sells it to me.  Not that you seem to need selling. :)
<ginggs> would someone please bump 'force-badtest dijitso/2018.1.0-5/armhf' in hints-ubuntu? the sync-er didn't follow through
<infinity> ginggs: Done.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks!
<mparillo> Not to jump in on MS-Access, but in your average big corporate Enterprise-licensed site, MS-Word, Excel, and PPT would be universally licensed, while MS-Access and MS-Project were separately licensed (and often charged-back to the requester). Hence the usage of Excel for small DBs and Projects. So people coming from MS shops were not used to having easy access to a desktop DMBS.
<infinity> mparillo: On the flipside, people who *did* use Access learned in a hurry that what they really wanted was either Excel or MSQL, depending on the complexity of their dataset.  Access had a strangle small niche market in the middle.
<infinity> MSSQL*
<infinity> s/strangle/strangely/ ... I can't type today.
<ginggs> would someone please bump 'force-badtest python-scipy/1.1.0-1ubuntu1/i386' int apw's hints? i'm sure it will be needed
<mwhudson> i fixed most of those upstream!
<mwhudson> but yes, tests will fail
<mwhudson> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/i/imexam/cosmic/s390x <- woop
<ginggs> ^ nice, vorlon!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.0-1ubuntu2 => 3.30.0-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.0-1ubuntu3]
<jibel> xnox, FYI bug 1798350
<ubot5> bug 1798350 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "reinstall Ubuntu fails to reuse existing ESP partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798350
<xnox> jibel, tah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-keyring (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.02.28 => 2018.09.18.1~18.04.0] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: linux-meta-snapdragon (cosmic-proposed/primary) [4.18.0.10.1]
<apw> infinity, ^
<infinity> apw: Ta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta-snapdragon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta-snapdragon [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0.10.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libxkbcommon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.2-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<infinity> FYI: Respinning only ubuntu-desktop for gnome-initial-setup (at the request of willcooke)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta-snapdragon [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnubiff (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.17-1build2 => 2.2.17-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnubiff [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stardict (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-9.4 => 3.0.6-0.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stardict [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.6-0.1]
<willcooke> thanks infinity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu7 => 1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu8] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-snapshot (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:20181016-0ubuntu1 => 1:20181017-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-snapshot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20181017-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nodejs (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.3 => 8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.4] (kubuntu)
<Laney> ahasenack: a) don't know, the logs exist e.g. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-3487/xenial/amd64/b/backuppc/20181016_230458_9f949@/log.gz but britney's timetamp there is old
<Laney> not sure what makes bileto re-run it
<ahasenack> that looks like a good run, bileto just didn't catch that it finished
<ahasenack> as it still says test in progress
<ahasenack> so ok for (a)
<Laney> dunno why it doesn't run again
<Laney> you might want a bileto person
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stardict (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.6-0.1 => 3.0.6-0.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Laney> I don't know about (b), that's probably something in britney
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stardict [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.6-0.1ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you look at releasing the SRU for bug 1797209?
<ubot5> bug 1797209 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Xenial) "do-release-upgrade should block release upgrades in some circumstances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797209
<sil2100> bdmurray: I can! In some moments, yes
<vorlon> doko: openjdk-lts 11.0.1 needs to go via security upload (it's seeded on kubuntu)
<tdaitx> vorlon: doko: I'm reworking my openjdk-lts upload to rebase it upon doko's debian package, I will upload that to the security team
<vorlon> ginggs: I do not relish the thought of further bisecting that... rebuild gfortran to rebuild scipy to test imexam :P
<vorlon> tdaitx: ack
<tdaitx> will upload it in a few hours as it needs a local rebuild so I can check that everything is still sane
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pybigwig (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.11-1ubuntu1 => 0.3.12-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pybigwig [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nautilus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kactivitymanagerd (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nautilus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntpsec [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stardict (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.6-0.1ubuntu1 => 3.0.6-0.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stardict [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.6-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu5]
<cyphermox> grub2 incoming.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu7 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8] (core)
<cyphermox> ... and grub2-signed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.109 => 1.110] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.110]
<fginther> Is this grub2 going to require an image respin?
<fginther> (sorry, I was disconnected for a while and may have lost the conversation)
<flocculant> fginther: I'm told a respin is happening anyway
<vorlon> fginther: yes
<fginther> vorlon, is this expected to impact cloud images? I believe the answer is yes given grub2-common is in the base image
<vorlon> fginther: no functional impact, but yes it affects the contents of the cloud images so they should be respun to match the release pocket
<fginther> ok, thanks for confirming
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8] (core)
<vorlon> grub unblock hints pre-added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8]
<bdmurray> coreycb: I think the bugs associated with the neutron SRU in bionic which aren't the microrelease update require validation using the test case e.g. bug 1751396
<ubot5> bug 1751396 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "DVR: Inter Tenant Traffic between two networks and connected through a shared network not reachable with DVR routers" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751396
<coreycb> bdmurray: ok i'll see if I can carve out some time to do that
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: Mind waiting for this calamares-settings-ubuntu update to respin Lubuntu if you're going to do a global respin anyway?
<tsimonq2> I'll upload it within the hour.
<infinity> tsimonq2: That's fine.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: did you resolve the LUKs issues?
<tsimonq2> TJ-: Unfortunately not.
<tsimonq2> Our QA team discovered that way too late anyway.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [26 => 27] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> infinity: That's the one.. ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8]
<infinity> tsimonq2: These changes look... Weird.
<vorlon> I agree
<infinity> tsimonq2: Is this the sources.list in the target?
<infinity> Cause you just inverted the contents (cdrom only, no http), which is... Wat?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Because we don't have the d-i sources.list, we have to write our own. To do that, we can do whatever we want to the target sources.list because it'll be overwritten later on.
<tsimonq2> That module comes before the sources.list module that handles all of that.
<tsimonq2> This just makes sure that when these packages are installed, they must be grabbed from the ISO pool rather than the archive.
<infinity> Why do you hate the archive versions? :P
<tsimonq2> Well, QA consistency, plus debconf prompts preventing it from proceeding when grub-pc is updated at this exact point. Doing it at any later time doesn't block it.
<tsimonq2> Plus, these are archive versions. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: Next cycle it's on my TODO list to clean this up a bit, but this does the job well for now.
<infinity> So this is tested?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<tsimonq2> It works.
<infinity> Mmmkay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calamares-settings-ubuntu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [27]
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<vorlon> debconf prompts> soooo that's pretty awful and being papered over
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<infinity> To be sort of fair to Simon here, 95% of installer work is papering over the fact that packages behave poorly in installer environments.
<vorlon> the only debconf prompts you would get from grub on upgrade from archive but not install from CD are ucf prompts
<vorlon> which means you've got a modified config file and are only deferring the pain
<infinity> Oh, that also is a fair point.
<infinity> If you're modifying /etc/default/grub, you're in for a world of hurt.
<vorlon> (also, any installer should have some "sensible" debconf frontend, whether that's noninteractive or passthru or whatever)
 * tsimonq2 puts it on the TODO list to properly look into next cycle.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<blackboxsw> hi folks, in SRU testing of cloud-init on xenial we found a behavior regressing that needed resolving. per https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1798424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1798424 in cloud-init "Xenial Azure: Make generation of network config from IMDS hotplug scripts configurable opt-in" [High,Fix committed]
<blackboxsw> I've just uploaded a fix for the xenial SRU, we only need to reject the xenial portion and accept the new upload of this SRU, nothing changes on bionic
<blackboxsw> the current SRU reps arges and rbasak are out or EOD for today. Anyone else active in their stead?
 * infinity will be back in ~1hr to check the state of autopkgtest.
<vorlon> blackboxsw: looking
<blackboxsw> thanks vorlon
<blackboxsw> original SRU bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1795953
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795953 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Bionic) "sru cloud-init (18.3.9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1) to (18.4-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<vorlon> blackboxsw: your changelog calls the patch by the wrong name fwiw
<vorlon> dunno if you care enough to reupload or if I should accept as-is
<vorlon> blackboxsw: time's up, accepted ;)
<blackboxsw> vorlon: think a rename in the changelog and bump to .3? It's not critical, but I guess it's better to be correct
<blackboxsw> heh
<blackboxsw> +1
<blackboxsw> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
<blackboxsw> thanks again
<vorlon> respins requested
<tsimonq2> vorlon: I guess Lubuntu gets an extra respin when calamares-settings-ubuntu migrates then? :P
<vorlon> tsimonq2: yah but also I'm a yutz and didn't wait for them to be published to cosmic before I pulled the trigger
<tsimonq2> vorlon: No problem (you could cancel the build if you have access to though).
<Wimpress> infinity: Is grub the only change in these new images?
<vorlon> yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
 * vorlon grunts, and skiptests grub2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
<xnox> vorlon, infinity "mean you've got a modified config file".... or you installed makedumpfile package
<infinity> vorlon: Erm.... Did you respin those "for" me?
<vorlon> infinity: not for you, I assume you would want ones with the new grub in them
<vorlon> ;P
<infinity> vorlon: I mean, I was planning to pull the trigger when I was happy with the state of the archive, and was surprised to see the above.
<vorlon> k
<vorlon> infinity: well I failed to wait for grub2 to be in the release pocket anyway
<infinity> You sure did.
<infinity> And my plan was to skiptest qemu after it had enough tests to prove it wasn't miscompiled (since the change was just a packaging tweak on one arch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-0ubuntu5 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu6] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> Can someone let Cala in?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
<infinity> vorlon: If you don't mind, I'll take a lock on respinnery once the current oopsy backlog clears.
<vorlon> infinity: ok
<tsimonq2> infinity: oopsy> *poke* unblock Cala? :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Already done.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-java80 (xenial-proposed/partner) [8.0.5.20-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.5.22-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-1 => 5.2.20-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-2 => 5.2.20-dfsg-1] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-1 => 5.2.20-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> I know you will probably reject all the three packages :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I can't take the one that is baked into the kernel.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Which means it was irresponsible to upload the other two. :/
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: You know better than this...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Oh well.  Those two will just get carried over to d-proposed.
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't everything now frozen?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw guest-additions-iso shouldn't change that much the iso images, and they are unrelated to vbox
<LocutusOfBorg> the ext-pack can stay in proposed and won't migrate even if accepted
<LocutusOfBorg> being not in sync (vbox and the guest-additions-iso) is not a real issue
<LocutusOfBorg> there are few vboxvideo fixes we really should get it, I might SRU them later
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: None of it will migrate, cause I won't let it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
<LocutusOfBorg> ack no problem
<infinity> I guess I can let vbox into proposed to hang out with its friends, though.
<infinity> Since pending syncs really don't carry over well (read: at all) on opening.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I still need to upload vbox-hwe, to let it be in sync with vbox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (cosmic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-3ubuntu18.10.2 => 5.2.20-dfsg-1ubuntu18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-hwe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-1ubuntu18.10.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<vorlon> infinity: grub2 is in release pocket now; are you after other things yet besides?
<infinity> vorlon: Yeah, but it's all migrate(d,ing).  Just double-checking bfore I click/type all the things.
<vorlon> k
<infinity> Alright, all the things being pushed/typed.
<infinity> I'll be up a bit longer to babysit.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-0ubuntu5 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu7] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.18.4ubuntu1.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.19.0.5ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted packagekit [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.10 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [ppc64el] (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [arm64] (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [amd64] (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [armhf] (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [i386] (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [armhf] (trusty-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [ppc64el] (trusty-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [arm64] (trusty-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [i386] (trusty-proposed) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1]
<jbicha> every 30 minutes, I'm getting an email telling me that brotli xenial-security 0.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 is being rejected because it is older than 1.0.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1
<jbicha> maybe the part about the 1.0.3 version being in main and the security update being in universe is part of the problem?
<jbicha> I think we will ultimately need 1.0.3 in -security too so maybe I should ask security to rebuild it there; maybe it will fix this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brotli (xenial-security/main) [1.0.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected brotli [sync] (xenial-security) [0.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cargo (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.29.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.30.0-1~exp1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rustc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.28.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2 => 1.29.2+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cargo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.30.0-1~exp1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rustc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.29.2+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rustc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1 => 1.29.2+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> oops
<mwhudson> that wasn't intended for the distro
<cyphermox> mwhudson: I don't know if there's anyone around just yet who can reject things
<mwhudson> well the changelog doesn't mention a bug etc so i'm sure it will get rejected anyway :)
 * mwhudson off to collect kiddo, back online later
<erasurecode> odd question. What servers are involved in building Ubuntu ISOs? fedora has koji and atomic-reactor, arch has archiso, coreos-assembler for coreos, catalyst for gentoo... I hear it's somehow a cron job or within launchpad itself?
<cyphermox> mostly launchpad
<cyphermox> like for the other distros, there are some other servers that do some assembly of the pieces later
<cyphermox> and then everything shows up for you on cdimage.ubuntu.com (or release.ubuntu.com when it will be released)
<cyphermox> erasurecode: right now I suggest you help testing the images (see iso.qa.ubuntu.com)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.29.2+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<erasurecode> Its for a project, not really for helping out with QA / RelEng (this semester, anyway). I mostly just admire at a distance...
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, the short answer is that launchpad does most of the heavy lifting, and you have this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/CDImageSetup
<cyphermox> it should get you some more idea how the servers are set up to do the rest of the assembly and publishing process.
<erasurecode> awesome! I knew it had something to do with it
<cyphermox> what kind of project?
<erasurecode> remastersys / ansible / drone-ci / distro releng - I could do it the relinux/remastersys way, but I figured it would be nice to know how all the distros build ISOs officially.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, the scripts in ubuntu-cdimage are kind of complicated
<cyphermox> it's not rocket surgery, but if you can avoid it... essentially it's a lot of different cases for various flavours, and what needs to be put on the image where.
<erasurecode> I figured all of it would be. I still need to check on how smaller distros build their stuff, but for the most part, I hope this works in all cases to just adapt the major releng pipelines.
<erasurecode> I think the problem is mostly about creating an ISO with software they were supposed to agree to a TOS for, like google-chrome or wifi drivers, or a non-free firefox extension. But, if the machine is running a build from scratch, I can have finer-grained control over ensuring no TOS-required software is allowed on a public image, and if they want Chrome pre-installed on an ISO, only they have access to it.
<erasurecode> cyphermox: thank you for the help!
<cyphermox> I recall once seeing some software project that was making all this easy for you to build images very close to what we build, but I don't remember the name
<erasurecode> I'll research into it again in a month or two, after trying it a bit more in depth. Good luck on Cosmic! ttyl
<Eickmeyer> Hey everyone! I'm zsyncing the latest Studio image, but alas, it's late, I'm tired, and a certain little boy has to be at the bus stop tomorrow morning, so I'll start running some test cases and ticking some checkboxes soon after I wake up and the coffee kicks-in. I should be awake around 7am US Pacific, and conscious sometime after that.
<valorie> release team, do you know anything about the Cosmic mascot?
<valorie> I've seen no emails and it seems rather late
<valorie> acheronuk said that it's usually in the ubuntu slideshow but missing from there as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eclipselink (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.6.5-3 => 2.6.5-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjpa (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-5 => 2.4.2-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libjdo-api-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.1-2 => 3.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libquartz-java (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6-5 => 1:1.8.6-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eclipselink [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.5-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libquartz-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.8.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jaxrs-api (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1 => 2.1.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libjdo-api-java [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sitemesh (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-6 => 2.4.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjpa [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jaxrs-api [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sitemesh [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
<johnyfire> hello
<johnyfire> got a question, what time UTC does 18.10 come online?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vcr.py (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1ubuntu2 => 2.0.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vcr.py [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
<johnyfire> anyone ?
<LocutusOfBorg> johnyfire, when its ready
<LocutusOfBorg> join #ubuntu-release-party
<johnyfire> thanks was just asking, because i got a Ryzen laptop and for the last month I can't use it at all , a friend of mine told me that only latest ubuntu will work with it, so iI just sit there and watch it powered off
<mwhudson> ubuntu release party is exactly the right place for that sort of thing
<johnyfire> thank you both and sorry for asking
<mwhudson> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dogtag-pki (cosmic-proposed/universe) [10.6.6-2 => 10.6.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elfutils (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.170-0.5 => 0.170-0.5ubuntu1] (core)
<tjaalton> johnyfire: why don't you just try the daily installer.. it'll hardly change if at all before the release
<mwhudson> ^ that elfutils upload might be better as an early SRU but well it's there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dogtag-pki [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [10.6.7-1]
<johnyfire> tjaalton: so I will use the daily installer and it wont need wipe to get the final release ?
<tjaalton> no
<LocutusOfBorg> or wait 12h, but I know it is an hard thing to do when ubuntu is getting released :)
<johnyfire> I will wait then, it'll take some time to remove the dust for the laptop, either way. Hope it will work... thanks again you are very kind people
<LocutusOfBorg> damn, java is broken :/
<LocutusOfBorg> nice way to break cosmic
<LocutusOfBorg> (wsimport tool has disappeared, sigh)
<LocutusOfBorg> why did we switch to openjdk11 one week before release, breaking stuff?
<seb128> can we get the gnome-software uploads from the queue in as 0 day SRU?
<seb128> the one in the release pocket is screwed on i386, that has low number of users nowadays but would still be nice to have fixed in a SRU this week
<doko> because 10 won't be supported anymore
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, and breaking a ton of packages one week ahead is supported?
<LocutusOfBorg> vbox is no way buildable
<LocutusOfBorg> and lots of more java tools
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm already in touch with oracle, not sure if they will give some help or have hints
<LocutusOfBorg> the idea was to package corba and other tools separately, and *after* switch to 11
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't even see an FFE for it :/
<doko> there is, see the ubuntu-release ML
<didrocks> going to try bug #1798554 on bionic if I can reproduce. I still marked the test as passing as cosmic isn't a big OEM target and OEM don't really use ubiquity step 2 but their own tool for creating users
<ubot5> bug 1798554 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM setup: user language selection not taken into account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798554
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guice (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2-3 => 4.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jcodings (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.40-3 => 1.0.41-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jgit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-5 => 3.7.1-6] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't see virtualbox on the list of the "affected packages", so probably who did craft the list did a mistake?
<didrocks> (reproduced the OEM issue on bionic as well)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu7]
<infinity> didrocks: Please do point out in the bug if it's not a regression from bionic.
<infinity> didrocks: Also, was that bionic.1 or bionic.0 you tested?
<didrocks> infinity: currently updating it once launchpad doesn't timeout for me
<didrocks> infinity: .1
<didrocks> hum, someone modified the title…
<infinity> didrocks: A bionic.0 (without network, so nothing upgrades under you) might be an interesting data point too.
<didrocks> infinity: ah, good idea, could try
<infinity> didrocks: Literally that user's only action in launchpad ever is to change your bug title to the single word "german".  WHAT DOES IT MEAN.
<didrocks> infinity: interesting behavior, indeed :p
<xnox> ooooh cyphermox new upload is nice, my laptop got mok for the first time ever.
<didrocks> infinity: confirmed, .0 without network -> still the same (unsure it even worked one day TBH)
<jibel> sil2100, Laney bug 1798562
<ubot5> bug 1798562 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After a side by side installation, resized filesystem is corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798562
<Laney> o m g
<jibel> infinity, ^
<Laney> Oct 18 05:43:29 u kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda4): ext4_find_extent:909: inode #27: comm Xorg: pblk 9727 bad header/extent: extent tree corrupted - magic f30a, entries 34, max 340(340), depth 0(0)
<Laney> & Oct 18 05:43:20 u systemd-fsck[475]: /dev/sda4: clean, 260/5857280 files, 644812/23400762 blocks
<acheronuk> eek
<guiverc> Laney, lp #1798236 - leafpad, gedit, xscorch installed all worked, but it didn't return me to prompt as expected  (running from term; i eventually ^C to get prompt)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798236 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gnome-software crashes with assertion failure Gs:ERROR:../lib/gs-plugin-loader.c:1698:gs_plugin_loader_pending_apps_add: assertion failed: (gs_app_list_length (list) > 0)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798236
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: figtree (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.3+dfsg-5 => 1.4.3+dfsg-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> Confirmed LP: #1798562 at least in virtualbox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798562 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After a side by side installation, resized filesystem is corrupted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798562
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeipa (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.7.1-1 => 4.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> grrrr
<apw> Laney: is that an offline resize?
<Laney> apw: the install alongside option from the installer
<Laney> so... yes, I assume so
<apw> so then and e2resize bug?
<apw> with newer roots?
<Laney> I tried with e2fsprogs from bionic and it still happened
<Laney> in both the first & second installs
<Laney> that's a valid test right?
<apw> is there any obvious options differences for root?
<Laney> xnox is giving me a cosmic with bionic kernel
<Laney> soon™
<apw> not if the bug is a newer ext4 feature in cosmic not supported by e2resize
<apw> we could do with like a superblock dump from a root from a bionic install and from a cosmic install
<apw> to see if anything new is on
<Laney> like dumpe2fs?
<apw> Laney: yes that sort of thing
<apw> Laney: particularly the Filsystem features
<apw> but it would be good to confirm 100% is offline, as that narrows search to tools
<Laney> apw: think jibel's got that available
<Laney> ⌛
<jibel> apw, how do you confirm it's ofline?
<jibel> offline
<TJ-> jibel: not mounted
<jibel> k
<apw> jibel, oh i am saying that someone who knows how casper does it confirm its an offline resize
<apw> caper/ubiquity/thign that does it
<sforshee> apw: it looks like ext4 does not support online shrinking so it would have to be offline
<apw> sforshee, then that is something
<apw> sforshee, i see we have a lot of work on detecting corruption post v4.15
 * apw muses whether checksums are enabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backuppc (xenial-proposed/main) [3.3.1-2ubuntu3.3 => 3.3.1-2ubuntu3.4] (core)
<juliank> um, Does any file system support online shrinking?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted figtree [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guice [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jgit [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeipa [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.7.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jcodings [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.41-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected elfutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.170-0.5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.29.2+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
<ahasenack> hi, can someone please reject my backuppc upload to xenial-proposed? I want to enhance the dep8 test a bit, make it more resilient
<apw> jibel, i think you were getting the filesystem info dumps from the filesystems ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected backuppc [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.3.1-2ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
<ahasenack> thanks!
<bdmurray> ahasenack: no problem, those are easy!
<ahasenack> bdmurray: can I keep the same version/release numbers?
<jibel> apw, yes sorry bionic http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4G5GpwzbBy/  cosmic http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zSCz23Y4n3/
<bdmurray> ahasenack: yes, as they didn't make it into -proposed
<ahasenack> thanks
<apw> xnox, do we have logs for the bionic kernel in cosmic kernel test ?
<apw> ... in cosmic userspace ...
<xnox> apw, hey
<xnox> apw, i have something.... do you want installer logs or runtime/boot stuff?
 * xnox ponders what's the old bug number
<cascardo> ext4 failures on the kernel
<xnox> ack
<vorlon> bdmurray: do you know if there's a bug open about the u-r-u message being confusing when you are in Prompt=lts mode and you run do-release-upgrade -d? ("Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release")
<xnox> cascardo, apw - no i don't have those logs =/ should have booted qemu with dumping kernel/console to a log file
<bdmurray> vorlon: I think there is
<bdmurray> vorlon: I'm not finding it though
<vorlon> bdmurray: I see LP: #1795024, but that's complaining about the effect of the prompt, whereas I'm just complaining about the inaccurate message
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1795024 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "release-upgrades Prompt to anything other than normal prevents beta upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795024
<cyphermox> sil2100: jibel: apw: need help with the fs corruption bug?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Cosmic Final] has been marked as ready
<apw> xnox, ok
<sil2100> cyphermox: we're trying to find a reliable reproducer, also trying to figure out what could be causing this
<sil2100> But we're not getting reliable results
<vorlon> bdmurray: LP: #1798618 filed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798618 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "confusing error message with 'do-release-upgrade -d' and Prompt=lts" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798618
<cyphermox> sil2100: ok, we'll I'll do a setup here
<cyphermox> sil2100: where is your core18 build running? I don't have any indication of its status?
<didrocks> vorlon: I think bdmurray is confusing this with the exact same conversation we had ~1 month ago (I was puzzled as well by the error message). I don't think there was a plan to change it though and so, didn't open a bug IIRC
<bdmurray> didrocks: I knew it sounded familiar!
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/+snap/core18/+build/356205 <- here's the snap building, it's ekhm, waiting for now ;/
<cyphermox> oh, ok
<cyphermox> crap, I had forgotten to replug the laptop :/
<didrocks> bdmurray: glad to not be the only one who finded that weird, it's not only my French ;)
<acheronuk> hmmm. queuebot died
<acheronuk> Kubuntu marked as ready :)
<vorlon> didrocks: ok well, the message is incorrect and confusing, so bug filed :)
<TJ-> sil2100: cyphermox could Bug #1783757 or Bug #1796788 be related to the ext shrink corruption?
<ubot5> bug 1783757 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "shrinking previous file systems makes them corrupted " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783757
<ubot5> bug 1796788 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "resize2fs: Illegal indirect block found while trying to resize" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796788
<sil2100> Laney: 🦒
<Laney> xAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> Who knows where to find stgraber?
<tsimonq2> I think queuebot is MIA.
<tsimonq2> It's too quiet. :P
<TJ-> sil2100: also, with some interesting debug/reproducer methods from only FS metadata courtesy of Ted Tso: Bug #1778140
<ubot5> bug 1778140 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "resize2fs hoses a filesystem on lvm after resizing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778140
<tsimonq2> Laney: 🦒 ❤
<Laney> 😱
<vorlon> infinity, sil2100: did you have eyes on the linux-oem in cosmic unapproved? bionic-updates currently has a higher version number than cosmic release, looks like this is a sync to get it up-to-date
<vorlon> by apw
<vorlon> methinks I should just accept it
<infinity> vorlon: apw said he'd be handling it post-release and was just parking it in the queue so he didn't forget.
<willcooke> congrats all
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Just saw the announcement, you called it an LTS.
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Closed | Cosmic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: Erm.  Where?
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Very beginning of the email.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: Hah.  Oops.  Well, that's just the copy on ubuntu-release, I'll re-do it. :P
<Eickmeyer> infinity: :D
<infinity> Right, let's try that again.
<teward> infinity: do you want me to indicate the typo you did on ubuntu-announce too?
<teward> 'cause 18.04 LTS is indicated in the 18.10 announce message that went there too
<teward> just saying.
<wordless> infinity, Oh, so you were the one who has always written the announcement mail!
<wordless> I've always wondered who he was :)
<vorlon> cjwatson: do you happen to know if LP: #1798656 is a regression?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1798656 in debconf (Ubuntu) "gnome frontend gives no widget for answering a boolean prompt" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798656
<infinity> teward: Son of a.  And three of us read that paragraph too.  Well, can't take back the email now.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Speaking of broken things, RIP queuebot. stgraber seems to have disappeared, wat do?
<vorlon> snap refresh --channel=stable stgraber
 * tsimonq2 throws a tomato at vorlon 
<tsimonq2> ;)
<TJ-> tsimonq2: "2018-10-15 15:52:20     stgraber        free: yeah, off Wed, Thu and Fri this week, then in SLC next week"
<tsimonq2> ack
<cjwatson> vorlon: certainly could be, since I rewrote that frontend a fair bit.  would it be possible to get an isolated reproducer?
<vorlon> sure
<cjwatson> thought I'd tested all the question types but maybe I missed something
<vorlon> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~vorlon/+archive/ubuntu/debconf-tests/+packages noisy-fake-driver has a boolean and it does not show the bug.  DEBIAN_FRONTEND=Gnome dpkg-reconfigure docker.io also does not reproduce the original bug.  So... hmm.
<vorlon> could be the bug was only present in the bionic versions of the packages and not in cosmic?  or it could be that a debconf frontend that has been started mid-upgrade was broken?
<mwhudson> congrats all
<cjwatson> vorlon: /proc/N/maps of the debconf process might reveal whether it thinks it's gtk2 or gtk3
<cjwatson> if the bindings weren't there then surely it wouldn't be able to display a window at all ... so probably more subtle than that
<vorlon> yeah, have to reproduce it again first
<vorlon> the window did look like the gtk3 experience as I last recall it
<teward> infinity: just going to say, I have about 50 cups of caffeine in me, it helps me spot stuff.  That, and the 'This is no longer offtopic" announcement on Ask Ubuntu helped me catch it too :P
<teward> since attentionToDetail() is a thing :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nodejs [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> cat /dev/null > teward
<tsimonq2> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/teward
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.2]
<valorie> teward: doesn't caffeine start leaking from your pores onto the keyboard with ~50 cups in?
<cyphermox> valorie: he can't type, the shakes make it too hard
<valorie> :-)
<cjwatson> even I draw the line somewhere south of 50 ...
<tsimonq2> ^
<vorlon> very small cups
<cjwatson> (turns out that when you drink coffee at more or less line rate from a pint mug your heart starts thumping really hard)
<tsimonq2> I could probably line up like 50 shot glasses of coffee and be fine enough with that :)
<cjwatson> uh dude
<cjwatson> that's like 2.5 pints at minimum
<cjwatson> (stupid units.  sorry.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1024.29]
 * tsimonq2 converts to American
<tsimonq2> pfft yeah that's doable
<cjwatson> I mean maybe over like four hours
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> I said it was doable, I didn't say it was *sane* ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parted (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.2-21ubuntu1 => 3.2-21ubuntu2] (core)
<valorie> when I can feel the caffeine in my teeth, I know it's time to stop
<valorie> because my teeth def. do not need any revving up
<xnox> i used to take pro-plus (caffeine tablets) it was fun, but eventually one does crash.
<tsimonq2> I stay away from the caffeine tablets, but I guess ymmv :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parted (bionic-proposed/main) [3.2-20 => 3.2-20ubuntu0.1] (core)
<xnox> vorlon, infinity - can i start uploading things into dd-series unapproved queue? or no?
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-19
<vorlon> xnox: if you can find a queue, you can upload to it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [sync] (trusty-proposed) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [sync] (xenial-proposed) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elfutils (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.170-0.5 => 0.170-0.5.0ubuntu1] (core)
<mdeslaur> wow, congrats everyone!
 * tsimonq2 high fives mdeslaur 
 * mdeslaur high-fives tsimonq2!
<rbasak> tjaalton, vorlon: FYI, I'm still reviewing qemu in Bionic unapproved.
<cpaelzer> poor rbasak
<cpaelzer> you do realize you don't have to read every line twice right?
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> I wrote some tools to help me.
<rbasak> It's easier now :)
<rbasak> "cat -2" -- prints every line twice
<cpaelzer> hehe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 => 4:5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
<rbalint> tjaalton, ^could you please take a look at those if you have time in your sru shift?
<tjaalton> rbalint: ok, but is the new patch description incomplete?
<tjaalton> +This fixes 0002-Set-LDFLAGS-at-the-end-of-the-c-command-line-right-b.patch
<tjaalton> +to also
<rbalint> tjaalton, well, the continuation of the sentence is the patch itself and i did not want to remove this small joke :-)
<rbalint> (it was not mine, but dja's)
<tjaalton> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.2 => 20101020ubuntu543.3] (core)
<bdmurray> infinity: I can't accept cosmic SRUs yet
<teward> remind me: how many years are the other flavors (not Ubuntu, but Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.) considered LTS for?  3 years or 5?
<teward> i know standard Ubuntu LTS is 5 but forgot about the other flavors.
<bdmurray> teward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseAnnouncement "All the remaining flavours will be supported
<bdmurray> for 3 years."
<teward> bdmurray: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1028.29~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1028.29~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1028.29] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1028.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: secureboot-db (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1 => 1.4~ubuntu0.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: secureboot-db (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1 => 1.4~ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: secureboot-db (trusty-proposed/main) [1.1 => 1.4~ubuntu0.14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-oem (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1024.28 => 4.15.0.1024.29] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-oem [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.1024.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-tap [source] (bionic-proposed) [11.0.0+ds1-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlc [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 => 4:5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pkgbinarymangler [source] (bionic-proposed) [138.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.8-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.06.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octavia (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sendmail (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.15.2-11 => 8.15.2-11ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4:5.13.5-0ubuntu2 => 4:5.13.5-0ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu)
<tomreyn> hi there. congrats on the 18.10 release. is there a chance that you could update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases , too?
<cjwatson> tomreyn: done, I think
<tomreyn> looks good to me, thank you!
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1 => 5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<johnyfire> hello
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zim (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.69.1-1 => 0.72.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zim [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.72.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: variety (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1 => 0.7.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted variety [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (eoan-proposed/main) [2.619 => 2.620] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.620]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghdl (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-4 => 0.35+git20181129+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghdl [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2 (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190625.f4822c6-0ubuntu1 => 0.0+git20190625.f4822c6-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2 [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.0+git20190625.f4822c6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nftables (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1ubuntu1 => 0.9.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nftables [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache2-mod-perl2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.10-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.11-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The mod_perl2 delta to use locales in build-deps is obsolete, we've had locales-all in Ubuntu for years now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libapache2-mod-perl2 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.11-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> so, reuploaded thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache2-mod-perl2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.10-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.11-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache2-mod-perl2 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.11-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I think we can now upstream the change in Debian... opening a bug
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Sure.  If they take the change, don't bother syncing into eoan, since we'll be starting a perl transition in under a week in FF, may as well sync then.
<infinity> Free rebuilds are a nice side-effect of syncs. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, this is the reason for me stopping syincing perl libraries...
<LocutusOfBorg> I sync/merge only in case of CVE fixes now :)
<infinity> reverse-depends -r unstable dwww
<infinity> Not a lot of results there.
<infinity> It seems vaguely last century to have that dep at all.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep :)
<jibel> hi release team, happy release week
<jibel> could someone have a look at bug 1847898?
<ubot5> bug 1847898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System doesn't boot after installation - Legacy mode / 2 disks" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847898
<infinity> jibel: Not linked in the tracker?  Naughty.  That's where I was looking this morning.
<infinity> (But yeah, I should check rls-ee* when I get into the office)
<jibel> yeah, my fault been lazy during the w-e
<jibel> doing it now
<jibel> being*
<infinity> jibel: I blame the last person to touch disk/fs-related stuff in ubiquity.
<infinity> jibel: *stare*
<infinity> But actually, I have no idea.  Will spend more brainpower on it later.
<infinity> jibel: If you can cook up a qemu reproducer, that might be nice, since I don't have a pile of laptops I can wipe out to try it on, and you're not coming in with that one to help. :P
<jibel> infinity, sure, i'll prepare something
<infinity> <3
<infinity> jibel: Of course, if it can't be reproduced in qemu, it might be specific to that BIOS, and then I'm not sure where we are.
<jibel> infinity, I'll have a patch to ubiquity today to fix (or attempt to) bug 1847748
<ubot5> bug 1847748 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crashed - Cannot resolve path /dev/sdN - Failed to mount /target" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847748
<jibel> it's an issue with the refresh of the partition table
<jibel> infinity, I cannot reproduce in a VM with 2 disks
<cpaelzer> infinity: dod you think this bug should be tagged for the release and/or tracker https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1847806 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847806 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "eoan: ppc64el install on pseries-eoan VM fails to install" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cpaelzer> s/dod/do/
<cpaelzer> It is (to me) not yet clear if it is eoan or the newer TCG that is broken - the former being more "eoan relese crit bug" the latter probably just being "pfff, tcg isn't important"
<cpaelzer> so I'm unsure about marking that for the release Team or not
<infinity> cpaelzer: Can it be reproduced with a machine set to P8?  And why on earth would we change our default VM to P9 when most of the hardware we have to run on is P8?
<infinity> (And our ISA baseline is P8, etc)
<cpaelzer> infinity: I have the p8 run ongoing atm (slow as TCG is)
<cpaelzer> probably 20 minutes for that result
<infinity> "TCG"?
<cpaelzer> infinity: and we switch to P9 as that is what upstream did
<infinity> Upstream isn't always right. :P
<cpaelzer> this is only happening (it seems) when you install ppc64le in qemu TCG (instruction emulation)
<infinity> Unless they're trapping and perfectly emulating instructions, having our base VM type use a CPU that we can't run on the hardware we target is daft.
<infinity> Oh, if this doesn't happen at all under KVM, my carefactor is super low.
<cpaelzer> well p9 is supposed (tm) to be p8 compatible right :-)
<cpaelzer> infinity: we seem to agree on that, see my "pfff, tcg isn't important" above
<infinity> cpaelzer: Sure, P9s are P8 compatible.   But if you boot on something that claims to be a P9, glibc will jump into P9 code.  If it fails to actually be a useful P9, it'll sigill.
<cpaelzer> yep, that is exactly my assumption atm
<cpaelzer> like qemu enabling P9 by default as some tests worked and later a newer glibc started to run more exotic P9 code and -> sigill
<infinity> cpaelzer: Anyhow, I'd still argue that having a default VM type of P9 in any mode, is probably premature, and moreso if it's also obviously broken.  So patches welcome to fix that.
<infinity> cpaelzer: But probably also not RC if it doesn't affect real hardware, LPARs, or KVM, which is about 107% of real installations.
<cpaelzer> I'd not object P9 being the default (in fact I prefer that it is the default), but I'd want it to work :-)
<cpaelzer> The bug might end up being pushed to IBM to fix TCG
<infinity> It's a weird default when KVM people are more likely to be P8 still.
<infinity> That might not be true in a year, but I suspect it is now.
<infinity> So emulated people should likely see the same baseline without asking for another.
 * infinity shrugs.
<cpaelzer> TBH most people I talked and myself recently are clearly P9>P8 in terms of usage
<cpaelzer> anyway, thanks for guidance on the "tag crit for Eoan or not"
<cpaelzer> that was the real question for now and we seem to agree that we don't have to do so
<infinity> Again, don't really care deeply about software emulation (from a release standpoint), though, so fix as you see appropriate for SRU (or opportunistic upload for final release if you're quick and it's simple)
<cpaelzer> yep
<infinity> cpaelzer: I'll concede that P9 hardware might have passed P8 hardware in sales.  And not everyone runs clouds like I do.  But in my world, if I have a mix of P8 and P9 in a cloud, I clamp all the VMs to the same CPU type to avoid going slowly insane.
<infinity> cpaelzer: Though, if PPC qemu is as bad at that as x86 is, sometimes -cpu=host is the only way to avoid going insane from confusing bugs in the capability masking. P
<infinity> YMMV.
<xnox> jibel: for the OEM from recovery install... Is there example gold image I can play way?
<xnox> Or like steps to recreate that config?
<jibel> xnox, that's a question for mario
<jibel> I don't have such image
<jibel> I'll ask Taipei
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeipa (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-2 => 4.8.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeipa [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.8.1-2ubuntu1]
<Laney> infinity: glib2.0> Just remove it for now
<Laney> if I can fix it then I can re-upload, no point in blocking other things on it though
<infinity> Laney: Sure, we can remove.  Will need rebuilds of vte and gdk-pixbuf
<Laney> I love reubuilds
<Laney> I love spelling too
<cpaelzer> hehe
<xnox> jibel:  commented https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1847944
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847944 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Eoan) "partman-auto 134ubuntu11 prevents installation from recovery partition" [Critical,Triaged]
<xnox> jibel:  i do wonder how recovery partition is created, i.e. is it still iso mount, or if it's ext4
<xnox> jibel:  etc.
<jibel> xnox, I'm trying to get you an iso, you'll have all the information you need.
<xnox> jibel:  tah
<xnox> infinity:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1847944/coe fixing this?mments/1 how should i b
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847944 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Eoan) "partman-auto 134ubuntu11 prevents installation from recovery partition" [Critical,Triaged]
 * xnox ponders life
<didrocks> infinity: so, we have an issue for ZFS with latest iso (ubiquity with manual mark-install for zfsutils-linux & zfs-initramfs). Both are listed in the livecd-rootfs remove file, so pure ext4 installation is good. However, zfs-initramfs is still purged on the final system
<didrocks> infinity: so, installation isn't bootable…
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygalmesh (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> didrocks: That shouldn't be the case...
<infinity> didrocks: Bug#?
<didrocks> yeah, we double check with jibel and there is no typo in apt-install
<didrocks> let me file one, just found it
<infinity> didrocks: Definitely 20191012?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygalmesh [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1ubuntu1]
<didrocks> infinity: yes, and good ubiquity version manually checked
<didrocks> I would expect anyway having both zfsutils-linux & zfs-initramfs or none of them
<didrocks> not just one
<xnox> didrocks:  that sounds like the lvm / cryptsetup bug where we added mark everything as autoremoval and purge that as part of the install
<didrocks> infinity: let me redo a third install and get logs (I pressed enter on my terminal on the second one when ubiquity got the focus for "reboot now" :/)
<xnox> and like even if tools are "installed" one has to mark them as manually installed
<didrocks> xnox: but infinity told that was fixed by Michael? (it's not done in a generic way?)
<didrocks> but yeah, smells like it
<xnox> hm
<xnox> yes infinity is saying so now to me
<infinity> It is very much done in a generic way.
<didrocks> bug #1847970
<ubot5> bug 1847970 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20191012 does remove zfs-initramfs on targetted system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847970
<didrocks> I'll redo an install and attach logs
<infinity> Ta.
<didrocks> see if I can find anything
<bdmurray> jibel: Have you seen bug 1847785?
<ubot5> bug 1847785 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "eoan: zfs install option - don't install on systems less than 4GB of memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847785
<didrocks> xnox: infinity: logs attached to bug #1847970, I can't find anything relevant in syslog or debug logs. Seems to be reliably reproducible on vm
<ubot5> bug 1847970 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20191012 does remove zfs-initramfs on targetted system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847970
<jibel> bdmurray, yes
<jibel> bdmurray, you're up early
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm in London. Why aren't you?
<xnox> jibel:  so i think we might have a fix, but will need the oem image to verify changes.
<jibel> bdmurray, I am not
<jibel> infinity, bug 1847898
<ubot5> bug 1847898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System doesn't boot after installation - Legacy mode / 2 disks" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847898
<jibel> infinity, confirmed on another DELL machine
<sil2100> rbalint: hey, I see that systemd ubuntu3 still has autopkgtest failures, looked at the knot-resolver one and it looked a bit weird
<sil2100> rbalint: I don't know much about these packages but this failure looks like a regression? Like, it was previously treating the failed server query as a warning and now it's an error - can that be somehow related to systemd?
<infinity> didrocks: Just did an install here, and both get marked manual...
<infinity> Oh, wait, but that's not specifically what you claims.  It's not about auto/manual, but about the removal step removing one of them, right?
<jibel> infinity, yes, it removes zfs-initramfs
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks>  /target doesn't have zfs-initramfs before rebooting
<didrocks> and you can imagine that it doesn't go well then :p
<infinity> How do I mount this beast without rebooting?
<didrocks> infinity: zpool import -R /target /dev/vda6 (or whatever)
<didrocks> zpool import -R /target /dev/vda2 (bpool is on the second partition IIRC)
<didrocks> you mount grub as a traditional ext4 partition on the chroot if you want it as well
<infinity> didrocks: That didn't seem to work. :P
<didrocks> infinity: yeah, easier, it does still have the pool name in its cache, so:
<didrocks> zpool import -R /target rpool
<didrocks> zpool import -R /target bpool
<infinity> didrocks: That worked better.
<didrocks> infinity: and grub is on vda1 (as ext4)
<infinity> didrocks: So... zfs-initramfs is in /target too here.
<didrocks> hum, Wimpress confirmed on Mate…
 * infinity reboots after confirming that.
<sil2100> rbalint: anyway, just in case I now re-ran amd64 against release only, maybe something else broke it
<didrocks> no, it's not in my chroot here :/
<didrocks> I kept the default by disabled installing ugprades
<didrocks> the iso is 20191012
<didrocks> (legacy mode)
<didrocks> infinity: oh, the packaged is installed for dpkg, but the files aren't there
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hey, do you have any clue why some of the top crashes in https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2019.10&package=gnome-shell&period=month have no symbols?
<didrocks> have you only checked dpkg status?
<infinity> didrocks: Hah.  Yes.  And that's speeeecial.  But I also know where that code lives, ish, so maybe I can hunt down WTF went wrong.
<didrocks> infinity: phew, better that we see the same thing :)
<didrocks> keep me posted if you need any tests
<infinity> didrocks: I mean, I suspect we're seeing the same behaviour, because dpkg said it was there, but it doesn't reboot. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uim (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.8-4ubuntu2 => 1:1.8.8-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<didrocks> got it :)
<infinity> didrocks: Anyhow, the magic code to delete files without dpkg being involved might be doing something silly here as far as it interacts with the bit that mwhudson fixed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uim [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.8.8-5ubuntu1]
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like it. I hope we can fix that without harcoding any file names…
<infinity> Don't see why we wouldn't be able to.
<infinity> I just need to remember where that mess is.  I had to learn it intimately a couple of cycles ago.
<didrocks> so, it's not on the "filtering files to copy" part of ubiquity, but on the removal later on? (I thought the removal only had packages removal at this stage, but didn't dive too deep into it… fortunately it seems)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sdaps (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.7-0.1 => 1.9.7-0.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sdaps [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.7-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uim [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.8-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Laney> glib2.0 is passing when I'm running it manually (in scalingstack) now ¬_¬
 * Laney tries in a silo
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept that transitional package ^^ it fixes debian bug: #939588
<ubot5> Debian bug 939588 in uim "uim package lacks 2 files" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/939588
<Laney> infinity: you mean scripts/install.py the blacklist stuff probably?
 * Laney remembers fiddling with this recently too
<rbalint> sil2100, yes, systemd faced a few strange new regressions, looking
<Laney> it's excluded by that "Not copying" step
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSbH8g5jPq/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.34.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> seb128: Why do you hate Laney and keep deleting his changelogs? :P
<infinity> seb128: (re: g-s-d in unapproved)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdk-pixbuf (eoan-proposed/main) [2.40.0+dfsg-1 => 2.40.0+dfsg-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vte2.91 (eoan-proposed/main) [0.58.2-1ubuntu1 => 0.58.2-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<seb128> infinity, nothing personal, I just don't keep old changelog entries when merging :)
<Laney> seb128 is a rebaser rather than a merger
<seb128> that's a way to state it ;)
<infinity> seb128: I believe that's technically against our policy.  If only I could find said policy.
<infinity> (it's also just confusing to read)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdk-pixbuf [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.40.0+dfsg-1build1]
<seb128> next time I do a sync and do another upload on top saying "ups, restore change dropped by mistake"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vte2.91 [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.58.2-1ubuntu2]
<seb128> :)
 * infinity smirks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-settings-daemon [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.1-1ubuntu1]
<seb128> thx for reviewing/approving!
<Laney> I think zsys-setup is marking the packages too late
<Laney> they're not in the list of packages to keep when ubiquity queries it
<seb128> can someone mark ubuntu-drivers-common autopkgtests are invalid on i386? another one that tries to install kernel headers and fails now
<Laney> Yeah that fixes it
<Laney> seb128: done
<infinity> Laney: Oh nice, just reordering it to not be in the 'finalize' step fixes it, or..?
<Laney> infinity: Yeah, just whack it at the end of the init bit
<Laney> I'll do a MP
<seb128> Laney, thx
<infinity> Laney: +1 from me if that's tested.
<infinity> Laney: And thanks.
<infinity> Laney: Are you coming in this afternoon or tomorrow or...?
<infinity> ubuntu-drivers-common should probably just enable multiarch to make the tests still work.
<infinity> But I guess badtesting works for now.
<infinity> While we decide if it's a package that will get dropped anyway.
<infinity> Laney: I don't think I need a formal MP for that, but if that workflow works for you, go for it.
<Laney> infinity: Tomorrow
<Laney> OK, I'll just push it then
<Laney> Not uploading though, since it seems like there's going to be other fixes coming
<rbalint> sil2100, i'm checking what broke with systemd, and i see many :amd64 packages in the i386 autopkgtest vm: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RNscBQhw8r/
<rbalint> infinity, ^
<infinity> Laney: Lemme grab your commit and apply it to a live session here and make sure it DTRT for me too.
<infinity> rbalint: Yes, and?
<Laney> Shore
<rbalint> as i see in the livecd-rootfs source we enable amd64 but don't pin amd64 packages down to prefer i386
<infinity> rbalint: Pinning to prefer an arch isn't necessary.
<Laney> Just cut 'n' paste those two lines to above the "touch"
<infinity> rbalint: Those are almost certainly all there because of linux-*
<rbalint> infinity, the problem i see is libsystemd0:amd64 in the vm, thus systemd does not upgrade
<infinity> rbalint: "Thus systemd doesn't upgrade".  Why?
<infinity> rbalint: Which test are you looking at?
<rbalint> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/j32Gwr4srW/
<rbalint> infinity, systemd:i386
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/zfs.png
<infinity> rbalint: Okay, so either an autopkgtest pinning bug or an apt bug (probably not an apt bug).
<rbalint> infinity, ok, looking a bit more
<infinity> rbalint: It's being held back because they need to upgrade in lockstep, but there's no reason they shouldn't.
<rbalint> infinity, they are held back because also removing libdbus-glib-1-2:amd64 imo
<rbalint> infinity, and indeed, pinning is involved when pulling systemd from -proposed
<xnox> infinity:  given a partition ie. sda1 is there a reliable way to find the parent device? i.e. sda ?
<infinity> rbalint: I don't understand what you mean by that sentence. :P
<xnox> infinity:  including things like nvmen0p1 -> nvmen0 stuff
<infinity> xnox: Strip p?[0-9]* off the end?
<xnox> but nothing in like /proc/* partition map?
<xnox> /proc/partitions
<ogra> xnox, udisks2 has some knobs for that but that indeed means you need to have it available (i.e. not on server afaik)
<xnox> infinity:  something like $ basename $(dirname $(find /sys/devices -name nvme0n1p5)) ?
<rbalint> infinity, let me check how it works in lxc then i come back with different sentences :o)
<LocutusOfBorg> missing build on arm64: diamond-aligner (from 0.9.22+dfsg-2)
<LocutusOfBorg> that package moved from arch:any to arch:all, and has not been cleaned up for 73 days... is something wrong on report tools?
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: it's not arch:all, it's restricted to amd64 only, LP: #1846352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1846352 in diamond-aligner (Ubuntu) "Please remove diamond-aligner everywhere except amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846352
<LocutusOfBorg> oops thanks
<infinity> xnox: $ for i in /sys/block/*/sda2; do [ -d "$i" ] && echo $(dirname $i); done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cctools (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-2 => 7.0.9-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ddd (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.3.12-5.1build4 => 1:3.3.12-5.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cctools [sync] (eoan-proposed) [7.0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ddd [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.3.12-5.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream (eoan-proposed/main) [0.12.8-1 => 0.12.9-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: highwayhash (eoan-proposed/universe) [0~git20190222.276dd7b-1 => 0~git20191002.0aaf66b-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted highwayhash [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0~git20191002.0aaf66b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kylin-video (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1 => 2.0.1-1] (ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mlpack (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1 => 3.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mlpack [sync] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-babel-plugin-transform-define (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2 => 1.3.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-graphlibrary (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg-1 => 2.2.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-babel-plugin-transform-define [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-graphlibrary [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-grunt-legacy-log-utils (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-grunt-legacy-log-utils [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-grunt-legacy-util (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-inquirer (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2 => 3.3.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-hash-sum (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1 => 1.0.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-object-key (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2 => 0.2.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-grunt-legacy-util [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-inquirer [sync] (eoan-proposed) [3.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-source-map (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0++dfsg2+really.0.6.1-3 => 0.7.0++dfsg2+really.0.6.1-4] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-hash-sum [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-stats-webpack-plugin (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1 => 0.7.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-object-key [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-terser (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-3 => 4.1.2-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-webpack-merge (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-2 => 2.2.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-stats-webpack-plugin [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-webpack-merge [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-terser [sync] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.2-4]
<Laney> someone turned auto-sync back on eh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: patroni (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1 => 1.6.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted patroni [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-dugong (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg-1 => 3.7.4+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<infinity> Laney: I believe LocutusOfBorg thinks he's autosync.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-dugong [sync] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I'm syncing all the packages that are stuck in proposed because of build failures or test failures
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. nodejs packages were stuck since long time, and now they have been fixed in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-parameterized (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2 => 0.7.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> and some python packages have got testsuite fixes
<LocutusOfBorg> is that a problem? I'm not syncing new features, and looking only to packages that are not migrating
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-parameterized [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> its a *complete* manual thing...
<LocutusOfBorg> some of them still requires fixes, but they should mostly all migrate and finish some transitions, e.g. sdpa, node-loadsh autopkgtest failures, pytest migration
<LocutusOfBorg> and something more
<Laney> Nah, if you're actually verifying that things are getting fixed then it's cool. I was just joking.
<infinity> ^
<Laney> Soooooooooooooooo I just ran glib2.0/i386 out of a bileto ppa and it worked.
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-eoan-ci-train-ppa-service-3820/eoan/i386/g/glib2.0/20191014_111536_fbd04@/log.gz
<infinity> Laney: Because of course it did...
<infinity> Laney: We ran it a whole mess of times on the primary archive, I swear. :/
<Laney> well I was suspicious because it worked locally here too
<Laney> and on Friday it was failing for me here and on scalingstack
<infinity> Laney: Is that a new build in the PPA, or a binary copy from primary?
<Laney> the latter
<infinity> Grr.
<infinity> Laney: Well, now that the things it was blocking have built, we can just binary copy it back in and try harder...
<Laney> I think...
<Laney> that if we copy it back britney should find the previous results and not re-run the world
<Laney> ...
<infinity> I believe that's true.
<infinity> Maybe.
<infinity> Confidence level of some on a scale of one to many.
<Laney> It could be a pinning thing, as the primary archive runs will be running with --apt-pocket=proposed=src:glib2.0
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, Laney thanks for understanding and confirming, to do that I do: grep all the packages that have " to " in the update excuses page and add packages that have "Regression", sum them and list | sort |uniq
 * Laney eyes the logs closer
<LocutusOfBorg> and then compare with auto-sync log
<LocutusOfBorg> for all of them that are in both lists I find the reason for missing migration, and if the fix is in a new release I 99% discard the sync and look at the diff, or if it is rust I discard and so on
<LocutusOfBorg> for the ones that are actually fixing stuff without dropping python-foo and so on I sync
<LocutusOfBorg> the worst case is something that didn't migrate that is still not migrating
<LocutusOfBorg> stuff like highwayhash will require some AA power to kick out arm64 I think, but at least now ppc64el is building fine
<LocutusOfBorg> appstream if accepted can probably end the ldc transition nightmare
<bdmurray> xnox: Is bug 1845543 already fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1845543 in subiquity "Failed attempts to umount cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845543
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.62.0-1 => 2.62.1-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.12.9-1]
<infinity> Laney: +1 on the ubiquity change, hand-hacked install here went well.
<infinity> Laney: What other changes were we waiting on?  Looks like jibel's landed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pnetcdf (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1 => 1.12.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pnetcdf [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.12.0-1ubuntu1]
<jibel> infinity, nothing from me
<jibel> I'm testing Laney's fix
<jibel> it hsould be done soon
<jibel> should*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-terser (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-4 => 4.1.2-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> jibel: The same one infinity already tested?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-terser [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.2-4ubuntu1]
<jibel> bdmurray, yes
<jibel> and it's a pass, so double confirmed
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, great
<jibel> well, the system even boots after installation
<didrocks> bonus!
<jibel> uh, booted on the wrong disk though.
 * jibel tries again
<ginggs> infinity: thanks for diamond-aligner removal!  there were a couple of others i filed, would you be able to look?
<infinity> ginggs: Yeah, I have the bug list open, will get there this afternoon.
<ginggs> infinity: ta!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1059.68] (kernel)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, proteinortho/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: diamond-aligner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected glib2.0 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.62.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1059.68]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Oh joy, I should have looked before removing.  Whee.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kylin-video [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-source-map [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0++dfsg2+really.0.6.1-4]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Although, I don't see that in reverse-depends.  Curious...
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Or is that in proposed only?
<infinity> Looks like proposed only.
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<infinity> And it build-deps on diamond-aligner, so a quick rebuild will clear that up.
<infinity> Would have been fine if I'd done the removal 11 days ago. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> do you want me to upload a rebuild?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (disco-proposed) [1.178.5]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Yeah, go for it.
<LocutusOfBorg> .
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proteinortho (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.0.8+dfsg-1 => 6.0.8+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proteinortho [source] (eoan-proposed) [6.0.8+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.11]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, do you think you can do something for highwayhash/arm64? Debian has the same failure but didn't remove the binary yet
<LocutusOfBorg> no rdeps, no care, double rc buggy
<ginggs> should LP: #1828409 really be won't fix?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1828409 in htslib (Ubuntu) "please remove htslib on i386" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828409
<xnox> infinity:  can you please review patches on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1847944
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847944 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Eoan) "partman-auto 134ubuntu11 prevents installation from recovery partition" [Critical,Triaged]
<xnox> infinity:  you may want to pull partman-base to see more context, as to which block of code is being fixed up.
<xnox> bdmurray:  1845543 not fixed. Was attempted, regressed, reverted. Postponed to ff-series
 * xnox will try to test that code more now, with and without some of the preseed keys; and cdroms vs usb sticks.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I was very tempted to just fix it, but then I looked at the code and how upstream determines architectures and arch features and decided I really didn't care any more.
<LocutusOfBorg> lol same for me, there is an upstream issue about that, nobody cared so far
<LocutusOfBorg> so fixing downstream might be a pita to maintain for no reasons
<Laney> infinity: weren't you working on some partman things there?
<infinity> Laney: Oh, Dmitri is.  See above.
<sil2100> xnox: ok, looked at the partman patches
<Laney> Yeah, so that's what I thought we were waiting for :-)
<sil2100> xnox: looking good, I might just recommend break'ing after we find a partition in /sys/block/*/$block, or is there a reason to continue looking?
<sil2100> Not a biggy anyway
<Laney> and the two disks thing?
<infinity> The two disks thing, I might have been waiting on jibel to give me a qemu reproducer.
<infinity> Unless that happened and I missed it.
<cpaelzer> infinity: there was no message here with qemu in it since we last talked this morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-base (eoan-proposed/main) [206ubuntu5 => 206ubuntu6] (core, i386-excludes)
<infinity> cpaelzer: Your IRC client is full of lies:
<infinity> 00:54 < infinity> jibel: If you can cook up a qemu reproducer, ...
<infinity> 00:54 < jibel> infinity, sure, i'll prepare something
<cpaelzer> nope, we talked after this
<cpaelzer> and I said nothing since then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected partman-base [source] (eoan-proposed) [206ubuntu6]
<infinity> cpaelzer: Oh, I see what you mean.
<infinity> Yeah, he didn't give me a reproducer on IRC or in the bug,.
<cpaelzer> which does not mean that the messages aren't full of lies :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.62.0-1 => 2.62.1-1] (core) (sync)
<Laney> I'm assuming that was rejected because I forgot --include-binaries, can't see any mail about it
<infinity> Laney: Almost certainly.
<Laney> 🙊
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.62.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> did the proteinortho removal fail?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: No?
<infinity> How would a removal fail?
<infinity> Oh, if by "removal" you mean "NBS cleanup", I haven't done that yet.
<sforshee> infinity: linux-raspi2 is blocked in -proposed, it's not critical we get it updated for the release but would be nice to have it in sync with the master kernel if we can
<infinity> sforshee: I know, I was going to let it migrate before the next raspi images build.
<sforshee> infinity: great, ta
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... ok :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (eoan-proposed/main) [2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1023.23~18.04.2] (kernel)
<sil2100> infinity: u-boot fix for the ram issue sponsored ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (eoan-proposed/main) [10.2ubuntu6 => 10.2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (eoan-proposed) [10.2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted u-boot [source] (eoan-proposed) [2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3]
 * xnox twiddle thumbs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-auto (eoan-proposed/main) [134ubuntu11 => 134ubuntu12] (core, i386-excludes) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (eoan-proposed/main) [19.10.19 => 19.10.20] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-base (eoan-proposed/main) [206ubuntu5 => 206ubuntu6] (core, i386-excludes) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected partman-auto [sync] (eoan-proposed) [134ubuntu12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubiquity [sync] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected partman-base [sync] (eoan-proposed) [206ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-auto (eoan-proposed/main) [134ubuntu11 => 134ubuntu12] (core, i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-base (eoan-proposed/main) [206ubuntu5 => 206ubuntu6] (core, i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (eoan-proposed/main) [19.10.19 => 19.10.20] (core)
<xnox> sil2100:  ^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-auto [source] (eoan-proposed) [134ubuntu12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-base [source] (eoan-proposed) [206ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sfcgal (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-2 => 1.3.7-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sfcgal [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.3.7-2ubuntu1]
<patriciadomin> hello, I'd like to test Eoan with subiquity for ppc64le, but here it just points to kvm/guest test: Eoan Final -> Product (Ubuntu Server Subiquity) ->  Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds
<patriciadomin> if someone could please give me the right URL ^
<patriciadomin> the same also happens to arm64 ^
<sil2100> xnox: ^
<xnox> patriciadomin:  you can submit your test case under kvm/qemu, despite doing bare-metal install
<xnox> patriciadomin:  currently we don't have arch specific install test cases, i.e. "Virtual CD-ROM" would make sense for a subiquity ppc64le test case
<patriciadomin> xnox: yes, but I'd like to test it in a baremetal not a guest
<acloke> acloke, xnox - does the lack of test cases in the ISO tracker for arm64 and ppc64el infer that we should prioritise testing for the "daily" d-i based images?
<acloke> xnox, the d-i based installation methods appear to have a full list of test cases in the QA tracker for those archs
<patriciadomin> xnox: my point is there's no subiquity test cases there for arm64 and ppc64le
<xnox> patriciadomin:  sil2100 is adding some now
<xnox> acloke:  i'm not your boss =)
<patriciadomin> ah good many thanks xnox and sil2100
<xnox> so i can't tell you what should be prioritised
<xnox> we are planning to release everything listed in the manifest, and everything must be tested =
<xnox> =)
<acloke> xnox, :-) Let me rephrase... Is the population of the ISO QA tracker indicative of the likely default installation engine for those archs?
<xnox> no
<acloke> xnox, thanks. Understood
<xnox> it's paper trail of all releasable artefacts, as a complete consistent set. that's all.
<xnox> (with serial numbers, links to builds, etc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uim [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.8.8-5ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I see you did the same hint as me https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/373867
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please merge the firewalld change and the alt-ergo one pretty please?
<LocutusOfBorg> sighm the hammer didn't work completely it seems... missing build on i386: proteinortho (from 5.16.b+dfsg-1)
<sil2100> plars: ok, so u-boot for arm64 should be built and published, could you take an arm64 image and try to update u-boot-rpi to version 2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3?
<sil2100> plars: and see if you see your full 2GB of ram
<sil2100> plars: the armhf one is built but not published yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (eoan-proposed/main) [1.424 => 1.425] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> bdmurray, ^
<rbalint> built package is in ppa:rbalint/scratch
<xnox> rbalint:  also, checkout me and infinity doing transfersal from partition to block device from this morning =)
<xnox> rbalint:  i do like that you used it one more way to find things
<xnox> rbalint:  also just in time =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.425]
<rbalint> xnox, :-) will check the rollback :-)
<sil2100> plars: I would assume the armhf version of u-boot should also be available now for testing, if anything
<tjaalton> after installing eoan with zfs, I have no /var/lib/dpkg..
<tjaalton> did a dist-upgrade before running ubiquity
<sil2100> plars: so today I need to EOD at point 18 because of dinner arrangements - could you give a sign to infinity once you give those a spin and confirm they're not breaking anything?
<sil2100> (so in ~20 minutes I will be gone)
<infinity> tjaalton: Wat?
<plars> sil2100: sorry, had to step out for a bit but I’ll try it as soon as I get back and let him know
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qr-tools/+bug/1848067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848067 in qr-tools (Ubuntu) "qr-tools: kick out from eoan " [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> infinity: exactly
<tjaalton> maybe I'll try to repro with the pending image
<sil2100> plars: no worries!
<sil2100> plars: thank you!
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: No urge to pull in the py3 port instead?
<infinity> tjaalton: I appear to have a /var/lib/dpkg on my test install here.
<infinity> tjaalton: I'm not really sure how yours would go missing.
<infinity> Though it is a separate mountpoint for some reason.
<infinity> This ZFS stuff is weird.
<sil2100> xnox: hm, could you take a look and see what you think about LP: #1848069 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848069 in subiquity "Subiquity device probing failing on Huawei TaiShan 2280 v2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848069
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1023.23~18.04.2]
<bittin> Updating :)
<tjaalton> infinity: newer image seemed to have the rpool for that, but doesn't seem to boot up
<tjaalton> after install
<tjaalton> can't find the rootfs
<infinity> tjaalton: The current image needs the ubiquity from proposed to work.
<tjaalton> okay
<tjaalton> yep, works now
<LocutusOfBorg> zbar is 80 days old... and sdaps waits for it... i'm trying to make some stuff migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> post eoan will need a kick anyway
<ahasenack> tjaalton: I saw the same with the 20191012 deskto iso + zfs install
<ahasenack> no boot, initramfs prompt only
<plars> infinity: I tried the new u-boot on both armhf and arm64 with my rpi4 and I see the full amount of memory now
<ahasenack> and subiquity is also busted, "Unfortunately probing for devices to intsall to failed."
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for proteinortho/6.0.8+dfsg-1build1: amd64: Pass, arm64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> hint please? nbs removed some hours ago
<bdmurray> plars: that's good news, thanks for testing it!
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: "will need a kick".  No, post-eoan, the py3 port will likely land in Debian.  It's already upstream.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It's fine if it just doesn't migrate.  We don't need to remove packages just cause you don't want to fix them. :P
<xnox> mwhudson:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1847771 wanna dig into probert and curtin as to why it's trying to declare multipath key, on things that are paths but not actually multipathed into a map at all?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847771 in curtin (Ubuntu Eoan) "pathless nvme drive crashes block discovery" [Critical,New]
<xnox> mwhudson:  quite a few people are hitting this with various configs.
<ahasenack> o/
<xnox> infinity: rbalint: maybe Casper code should change to shell based glob and test, as is done in partman-base now. Because we unmount filesystem, then try to use realpath from it... Which doesn't bwork unless we poke it into fscache. Better to use shell globs & builtins. Or poke the needed binaries into fscache.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (bionic-proposed/main) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.3 => 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> xnox, the new code uses only the _partition_ after umount, so unless /sys is unmounted it should work - and it worked in my tests (20191010 iso, with casper upgraded)
<infinity> World re-spinning for all of today's updates/fixes.  New images should start posting in 30-60 minutes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
<mwhudson> xnox: yea will look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
<rbalint> xnox, but will look at what partman-base does now
<mwhudson> https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/curtin/+git/curtin/+merge/374103 <- for the block probe failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (disco-proposed/main) [240-6ubuntu5.7 => 240-6ubuntu5.8] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-disconnect-wifi (eoan-proposed/universe) [21-1~exp1 => 21-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-disconnect-wifi [sync] (eoan-proposed) [21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twitter-bootstrap4 (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.3.1+dfsg2-3 => 4.3.1+dfsg2-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twitter-bootstrap4 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [4.3.1+dfsg2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synaptic (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.84.6ubuntu2 => 0.84.6ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synaptic [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.84.6ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:10.3.10-1~ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 2:10.3.10-1~ubuntu0.18.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2:10.3.10-1 => 2:10.3.10-1ubuntu0.19.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qrencode (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1 => 4.0.2-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openstack-trove (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openstack-trove [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu3]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, so I fixed it and uploaded on both Debian new queue and eoan
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: "It"?
<infinity> Ahh, qr-tools.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qr-tools (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4~bzr32-1 => 2.0~bzr33-1~build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> it is a really nice package, I know why you wanted me to resurrect it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qr-tools [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0~bzr33-1~build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I think I'll use it :D
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Of course, zbar is in a couple of images, so I won't be letting any of this migrate unless there's a respin trigger.
<infinity> But at least we can let it build and test and it'll be ready in case.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-tools [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0~bzr33-1~build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Upstream bug, not yours, but they missed the 1.4->2.0 bump with /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/qrtools-1.4.egg-info
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Or maybe that's intentional until they do a real 2.0 release, I dunno.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-tools [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0~bzr33-1~build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, is that important to bump?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll need a sourceful upload after debian clears new anyway...
<LocutusOfBorg> let me open a merge request
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Pretty sure it's mostly irrelevant, it's just clearly also not "correct".
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, will fix in a later upload then
<LocutusOfBorg> DAMN MY FAULT
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qr-tools (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0~bzr33-1~build1 => 2.0~bzr33-1~build2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qr-tools [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0~bzr33-1~build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.8 (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.8.0~rc1-3 => 3.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.8 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-clean-css (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.1+~4.2.1-2 => 4.2.1+~4.3.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-clean-css [sync] (eoan-proposed) [4.2.1+~4.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-applet (bionic-proposed/main) [1.8.10-2ubuntu2 => 1.8.10-2ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: diffoscope (eoan-proposed/universe) [125 => 126] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: dleyna-renderer (eoan-proposed/primary) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted diffoscope [sync] (eoan-proposed) [126]
<rbalint> (ffe) can i sync wireshark 3.0.5-1 from unstable? it fixes one security issue and upstream microreleases are released to -security anyway http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/w/wireshark/unstable_changelog
<jbicha> rbalint: I'm not Release Team, but wireshark is unseeded universe so I'd probably go for it
<rbalint> jbicha, me too, but i'd like to have an ack from the release team
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sudo (eoan-proposed/main) [1.8.27-1ubuntu3 => 1.8.27-1ubuntu4] (core)
<apw> rbalint, that it contains a security issue is pretty compelling
<bdmurray> "pretty compelling" isn't an explict ack
<sil2100> I'd say go for it
<apw> bdmurray, no indeed, i was trying to read the Changelog diff since then
<RikMills> iso respins for sudo cve?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wireshark (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1 => 3.0.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wireshark [sync] (eoan-proposed) [3.0.5-1]
<apw> rbalint, from a naieve reading of the two version upstream changelogs I cannot see any features expressed of note either
<rbalint> apw, there are some upstream changes which can be seen as features so i preferred asking https://www.wireshark.org/docs/relnotes/wireshark-3.0.4.html
<rbalint> thanks for the accept!
<apw> rbalint, most of the 'features' felt windoze-y ... anyhow i am happy with it ... and the bot was too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sudo [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.27-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
<LocutusOfBorg> RikMills, why is a respin needed? sudo doesn't affect iso images...
<LocutusOfBorg> its a corner condition cve in my opinion
<RikMills> LocutusOfBorg: someone asked me to ask
<infinity> RikMills: I'm going to shove it in -security for now, if there's call to respin for other reasons, I'll move it to release and include sudo in the respin.
<RikMills> fair enough.
<ahasenack> is there a known network issue with subiquity in the 20191014 iso by any change? I can't get wired networking up with that image
<xnox> ahasenack:  in what sence?
<xnox> ahasenack: is the network card appears on the netplan stage?
<xnox> ahasenack:  did it try to dhcp and fail? did you setup vlan, etc?
<ahasenack> dmesg reports ""A link change request failed with some changes committed already. Interface enp0s25 may have been left with an inconsistent configuration, please check""
<ahasenack> booting the desktop pendrive works just fine
<ahasenack> I'll try again now, I wrote the image to the pendrive one more time, but iso image checked out ok (md5/gpg)
<xnox> ahasenack:  drop to shell, and fetch logs.
<ahasenack> yeah
<ahasenack> was just making sure it wasn't hardware related
<xnox> ahasenack:  if you are booting off a usb, you can just unplug it after the install and plug into desktop, it should have all the logs stored ephemerally on the usb stick itself.
<ahasenack> that's new, let me try
<ahasenack> I was planning on sticking in another pendrive to save them
<ahasenack> ok, booted up, same thing
<ahasenack> xnox: in "casper-rw"?
<xnox> yeah
<ahasenack> yeah, got it
<xnox> and then file a bug report
<ahasenack> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1848199 attaching files now, kern.log is there already
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848199 in subiquity "iso 20191014: no wired network" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyudev (eoan-proposed/main) [0.21.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.21.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (eoan-proposed/universe) [76.0.3809.100-0ubuntu1~snap1 => 77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1~snap1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> ahasenack:  i think that's related
<xnox> ahasenack:  we are respinning new iso
<ahasenack> the 10291015 one from a few lines up?
<ahasenack> er, 20191015
<xnox> yes pleae
<xnox> ahasenack:  use zsync to download it
<xnox> should be quick
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyjwt (eoan-proposed/main) [1.7.0-2 => 1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (core)
<ahasenack> it's not done yet, is it?
<xnox> ahasenack:  it's there in pending
<xnox> ahasenack:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/20191015/
<ahasenack> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/ has the 20191014 date
<infinity> ahasenack: That's desktop
<ahasenack> ah right
<ahasenack> ok, writing
<sil2100> infinity, bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam/+bug/1848001
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848001 in steam (Ubuntu) "libnvidia-gl-435:i386 not installed from Ubiquity checkbox in 19.10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahasenack> xnox: same thing with 20191015
<ahasenack> if I run dhclient enp0s25 manually, it gets an ip
<ahasenack> but a bit ugly, it has an md5sum error on a non-existent file in /run/systemd/....... (I've seen that before, a long time ago...)
<bdmurray> in a galaxy far far away
<sil2100> plars, cwayne: hey! Was just wondering how the current candidate images are looking from the pi POV - since the image testing board results look a bit worrying
<sil2100> plars, cwayne: since I'm seeing some issues in fetching CM3 and CM3+ test results for both armhf and arm64, even after re-runs I suppose
<sil2100> plars, cwayne: I mean, we didn't have any changes landing yesterday that could affect those devices
<plars> sil2100: I'm working on that now, don't be alarmed. The images should look just fine for everything except cm3, but that's something I need to fix on our side. I need to try pi4 too, but so far it's looking fine
<sil2100> plars: phew, thank you!
<sil2100> plars: what's up with cm3?
<xnox> ahasenack:  is that a virtual machine?
<xnox> ahasenack:  can you dump your config for me?
<xnox> ahasenack:  which hypervisor are you using?
<plars> sil2100: sorry for the noisy results on cm3 - it's just the forced password change thing. The way the default user gets created on those was not the greatest, but I'd rather not fix it until after we are done with the release. I can force it if I catch it at the right moment, and it works fine if I do it the same way as the others.  Just something to clean up post-eoan
<sil2100> Ok, no worries!
<xnox> ahasenack:  your screenshot doesn't match your old logs?
<sil2100> Thanks again
<xnox> ahasenack:  do you have new logs?
<sil2100> plars: once you confirm all the devices work, could you mark the pi images as 'passing' on the isotracker?
<sil2100> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds
<plars> sil2100: I will - I did for the previous image too. There's the one known bug with rpi3ap noted but I know that was already discussed. Otherwise it's looking good
<sil2100> plars: sweet, yes, we mentioned the A+ boot issues on the release notes already
<ahasenack> xnox: screenshot was with 20191015 in a vm
<ahasenack> xnox: logs are from a t420 with 20191014
<ahasenack> xnox: since the same thing happene, I didn't attach logs again. And since it happens in a normal vm, you should be able to reproduce it?
<ahasenack> xnox: but if you prefer, I can for sure attach 20191015 logs
<xnox> ahasenack:  we are all good
<xnox> ahasenack:  i think we know what's broken
<ahasenack> ok
<xnox> /etc/machine-id is broken, meaning that networkd dhcp client id is impossible to generate
<ahasenack> ah, that was the other bug that I think paride filed
<ahasenack> he hit that with preseeding
<paride> ahasenack, yeah fixing machine-id seems to have fixed the networking issue too
<ahasenack> so, new iso later today?
<paride> ahasenack, for sure
<Wimpress> sil2100: Ubuntu is also affected by nvidia driver issue. No i386 drivers installed by default.
<Wimpress> This is a regression from 19.04.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (eoan-proposed/main) [1.425 => 1.426] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<Wimpress> tseliot: see above regarding nvidia drivers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.426]
<infinity> Wimpress: How is it a regression?
<tseliot> Wimpress, do you mean, "installed" by ubiquity? As the nvidia-driver-$flavour metapackage recommends the i386 libraries on amd64
<Wimpress> The i386 nvidia were installed by default on 19.04 is 3rd party drivers were selected in Ubiquity.
<infinity> Are you... Sure?  That doesn't sound like a sane default behaviour.
<Wimpress> Excuse typos. Using my phone while testing.
<tseliot> if ubiquity calls the ubuntu-drivers tool, that will install the metapackage. Maybe the i386 recommended dependencies don't get installed
<Wimpress> There are no i386 nvidia libraries seeded on the iso.
<tseliot> were they ever?
<infinity> No.
<infinity> We didn't used to have nvidia drivers on the ISO at all.
<tseliot> Wimpress, is this about Steam?
<infinity> So you HAD to have internet to install 3rd party drivers.
<Wimpress> Yep
<infinity> Wimpress: Are you installing without a network?
<Wimpress> Installing with network.
<infinity> So, tseliot isn't wrong that the metapackage recommends cross-arch deps.
<tseliot> Wimpress, then we should just fix steam (if that yes was in reply to my question)
<Wimpress> Just testing Xubuntu, which does not seed nvidia drivers.
<Wimpress> My yes reply, was regarding Steam.
<Wimpress> Steam in Debian appears to have logic to conditionally install nvidia libs.
<Wimpress> Haven't tested it. Just read the changelogs.
<Wimpress> OK. This issue is not present on Xubuntu 19.10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (eoan-proposed/main) [1.439 => 1.440] (core)
<Wimpress> Ubiquity installs i386 nvidia libs by default.
<infinity> So, seeding it has broken it, due to only having one arch available?
<Wimpress> Yep
<infinity> Well done.
<Wimpress> I'll come down.
<tseliot> hmm... well, I can't do much about that (the problem caused by seeding nvidia), but I can have a look at Steam, and see if I can make it behave
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.440]
<Wimpress> tseliot: We're discussing options.
<tseliot> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyudev (eoan-proposed/main) [0.21.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.21.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5~rc1-2 => 3.7.5-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5~rc1-1 => 3.7.5-1] (core)
<jamespage> infinity: hi
<jamespage> infinity: as openstack release is this week alongside eoan, would you prefer we SRU the RC-> release versions rather than generating a load of upload noise this week?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyudev (eoan-proposed/main) [0.21.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.21.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dell-recovery (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.62 => 1.63] (no packageset)
<infinity> jamespage: I don't *mind* uploads this week, per se, but they need to be in unseeded packages or you won't get love.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dell-recovery [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.63]
<jamespage> infinity: ok might make a call on that late depending on how much release has been produced by openstack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (eoan-proposed/main) [1:3.34.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.34.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> jibel: LP: #1848142 - there have been other reports of this but I haven't had a chance to try to reproduce it myself on hardware requiring dkms modules.  The apt term.log has been useless, it doesn't show any trigger activity at all
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848142 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "package shim-signed 1.39+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848142
<vorlon> jibel: so if you can help me pin down what is the state of the package when this is happening, I would appreciate it.  (what's dpkg -l shim-signed, does it show the package in trigger-pending state?  What is the state of the debconf questions for the package? etc
<vorlon> )
<xnox> vorlon:  see cking words on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1840934
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1840934 in linux (Ubuntu) "Change kernel compression method to improve boot speed" [Medium,Fix released]
<plars> sil2100: bdmurray: waveform: do you know if the wifi problems on rpi4 were fixed? Is there a bug for tracking that? I know the memory thing was fixed but wasn't sure about this yet
<sil2100> plars: it should be fixed, yes
<sil2100> plars: I did sponsor a linux-firmware-raspi2 upload for that last week, are you seeing something different?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5~rc1-1 => 3.7.5-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5~rc1-2 => 3.7.5-1ubuntu1] (core)
<plars> sil2100: hmm, ok I hadn't heard that yet. I'm still seeing some problems I think. It works on rpi4 when I use NM, but not when I use netplan. With netplan it just goes into "configuring" state with networkctl but never finishes. Using the same exact environment/netplan yaml on a rpi3b+, it works though
<bdmurray> plars: bug 1847782
<ubot5> bug 1847782 in linux-firmware-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Wifi absent on Pi 4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847782
<plars> bdmurray: ok, that's not the case here - it's not that it's absent, it's just that netplan doesn't seem to succeed in configuring it
<doko> vorlon: fyi, ^^^ there are the two python3.7 and python3-stdlib-extensions uploads, as requested. is python3-stdlib-extensions really on any image?
<bdmurray> plars: it'd be helpful if you reported that as a bug.
<plars> bdmurray: in the middle of doing that now, just wanted to make sure that wasn't the same thing you already knew had been broken
<bdmurray> plars: great, thanks!
<cjwatson> doko: "seeded-in-ubuntu python3-stdlib-extensions" says that e.g. python3-gdbm and python3-lib2to3 are on several images (I haven't double-checked that)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pyudev [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.21.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pyudev [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.21.0-2]
<doko> it's a pity about python3-lib2to3
<doko> though not directly seeded
<sil2100> plars: thanks! Hopefully waveform can take a look and maybe see what's happening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.8 (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8.0~a3-2 => 3.8.0-1~19.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python3.8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.8.0-1~18.04]
<xnox> infinity: Laney: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5JG5p7dqdw/
<plars> sil2100: bdmurray: ok still investigating but it could just be due to the order some tests ran in. It looks like some earlier nm tests created a socket used by wpa-supplicant and left it there after the connection was removed. When netplan tried to configure things, it caused problems though. It looks like it might not be isolated to rpi4 and may just be an interaction between nm and netplan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (disco-proposed/main) [3.7.3-1ubuntu1 => 3.7.5-1~19.04] (core)
<sil2100> plars: that sounds better, phew, was worried for a moment
<xnox> infinity:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zkH4mwbzkz/
<bdmurray> sil2100: bug 1847628
<ubot5> bug 1847628 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When using swap in ZFS, system stops when you start using swap" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847628
<jibel> vorlon, I haven't seen any other report. I'll try to reproduce it and provide more details.
<bdmurray> jibel: we are looking into the above bug now
<jibel> bdmurray, which one shim or swap?
<bdmurray> jibel: swap
<vorlon> jibel: there's a string of 3 recent bugs on shim, marked incomplete, all with the same symptom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015.1)
<jibel> bdmurray, you want the swap fixed for this release?
<jibel> meaning switching to a swap partition
<cyphermox> bdmurray: vorlon: sorry; what shim bugs?
<bdmurray> jibel: Wimpress said that its an experimental option which will reveal things like this. I think its worth release noting though.
<bdmurray> cyphermox: idk looking
<bdmurray> cyphermox: maybe the ones in shim-signed
<cyphermox> yeah, that's what I think too; just making sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (eoan-proposed) [77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1~snap1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qrencode [sync] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.34.1-1ubuntu2]
<cyphermox> I wonder why the logs never include the actual part where shim gets installed
<vorlon> cyphermox: likely because the actual failure is in a trigger rather than a package installation and something something gazpacho.  The one bug where a submitter submitted his whole apt term.log still didn't provide any useful output from shim
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
<cyphermox> vorlon: nope
<cyphermox> one would think you'd still have some parts of the shim-signed install logs, since it's present in history.log at the end (and the start timestamp is present for term.log)
<cyphermox> I would have expected to see the unpacking phase even if it's a triger
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networking-arista (eoan-proposed/universe) [2019.1.1~b2~git2019080858.d7d6ffa-0ubuntu1 => 2019.1.2~git2019101515.025569e-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-arista [source] (eoan-proposed) [2019.1.2~git2019101515.025569e-0ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> xnox: latest server image seems to mostly work??
<ahasenack> networking is back, installation finished, in my case
<ahasenack> 20191015.1
<bittin_> https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/ Review of Ubuntu 19.10 tonight
<bittin_>  burning the iso with fixed sudo now :)
<sil2100> infinity: hey! Are the current images final, or are you still hacking on that darn debian-cd?
<bittin_> Now there is 19.10 time in this weeks LUP
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: if you're going to be syncing packages 2 days before release that are seeded on install images, you REALLY need to be communicating here about what you're doing and why (qrencode 4.0.2-2)
<xnox> mwhudson: yes.... Just had to force delete /etc/machine-id from top layer to prevent it from becoming invalid file. Maybe we should fix kernel.
<xnox> See Casper upload
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah i saw that
<mwhudson> xnox: wtf
<xnox> mwhudson: you know the SWUASHFS error 💩?!
<xnox> Yeah those can become corrupted unreadable files.
<mwhudson> xnox: the kernel messages?
<xnox> Yes
<mwhudson> xnox: are you saying squashfs support in the kernel sucks?
<mwhudson> or is it some kind of squashfs + overlay that sucks?
<xnox> mwhudson: I am saying overlayfs multilowerdir on top of squashfs is shit.
<xnox> mwhudson: desktop images are fine.
<mwhudson> xnox: oh good
<xnox> (single lower sir)
<mwhudson> xnox: the desktop images had similar messages on shutdown but that was umounting things too early etc?
<mwhudson> xnox: i release subiquity 19.10.2 to stable btw
<mwhudson> +d
<xnox> mwhudson: yes & yes
<mwhudson> xnox: i guess we need to bug the kernel team about this then
<mwhudson> xnox: i don't suppose you have a simple testcase?
<xnox> mwhudson: we do not. But I think it should be ok to loop mount iso, loop mount squashfs overlayfs, and show that doing things to /etc/machine-id what systemd does breaks things. It does open, seek, truncate, write. And then trying to cat it results in I/O error.
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah
<xnox> mwhudson: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/core/machine-id-setup.c#L102
<mwhudson> xnox: doesn't look extremely exotic
<xnox> I do suspect that that open, lseek, truncate matter. In that order with those flags, when it is zero length file on bottom layer, etc exists on middle layer but not machine-id, and we are doing this on top layer. With things failing to transverse stuff right.
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docopt (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-2ubuntu1 => 0.6.2-2.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docopt [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.2-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-8 (eoan-proposed/universe) [8u232-b07-2ubuntu1 => 8u232-b09-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-8 [source] (eoan-proposed) [8u232-b09-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wham-align (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1 => 0.1.5-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wham-align [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wham-align [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wham-align [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rsyslog (bionic-proposed/main) [8.32.0-1ubuntu4 => 8.32.0-1ubuntu4.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rsyslog (disco-proposed/main) [8.32.0-1ubuntu7 => 8.32.0-1ubuntu7.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (eoan-proposed/main) [11.0.5+9-1ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1] (core)
<ginggs> please unblock wham-align's new binaries, this will allow bcbio to build, finally
<ginggs> s/unblock/accept/
<tdaitx> I would appreciate if someone could approve openjdk-lts in eoan
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, we discussed it here yesterday and the day before
<LocutusOfBorg> and it has been blocked until a respin was needed, and released after... was it a problem?
<apw> infinity, the disco kernels are released
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uim (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.8-5ubuntu1 => 1:1.8.8-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uim [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.8.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: why3 (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1 => 1.2.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted why3 [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-3ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> jibel: I don't see any thing about zfs in the Release Notes for Eoan. Do you have plans to add it?
<jibel> bdmurray, yes we'll do it with a link to the blog posts
<bdmurray> jibel: will bug 1847628 be release noted too?
<ubot5> bug 1847628 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When using swap in ZFS, system stops when you start using swap" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847628
<jibel> bdmurray, yes, I can propose a fix but that's lot of re-test
<jibel> let me propose something though and we'll see what we do
 * cking notes that swap on a zvol is not a good idea
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openstack-trove (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu3 => 1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openstack-trove [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu4]
<doko> sil2100, infinity, xnox: do we have openjdk-lts on any image, or can we ship the security update directly in eoan?
<sil2100> doko: I'll review it and accept to eoan-proposed at least
<sil2100> Since it's not seeded on any images (only in supported), but it does built quite a long time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-multi-monitors (eoan-proposed/universe) [18-1 => 19-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-multi-monitors [sync] (eoan-proposed) [19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-lts [source] (eoan-proposed) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1]
<rbalint> sil2100, i'd like to update wslu in eoan, it is seeded only for the wsl image which is on cloud-images.u.c
<rbalint> sil2100, the proposed packages is in https://launchpad.net/~rbalint/+archive/ubuntu/scratch/+packages
<rbalint> sil2100, mostly but fixes, but also a little enhancement in the install
<rbalint> sil2100, the reason for asking now is that i'd like to sru it soon following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wslu-Updates
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-settings (eoan-proposed/main) [19.10.3 => 19.10.4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> rbalint: If you can QA it reliably between now and tomorrow morning, sure.
<sil2100> rbalint: please upload and I can review that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-settings [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wham-align [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wham-align [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dleyna-renderer [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dleyna-renderer [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dleyna-renderer [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dleyna-renderer [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dleyna-renderer [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dleyna-renderer [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (ubuntugnome)
<ahasenack> are bileto runs frozen because of the release?
<Laney> nope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
<Laney> you need a sil2100 to look into that
<ahasenack> Laney: thx
<ahasenack> sil2100: : https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3822 is "queued" since yesterday, can you take a quick look?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dleyna-renderer [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
<sil2100> ahasenack: ok, so I did notice some strangeness yesterday, I shall look into that once I have a momento
<ahasenack> sil2100: cool. thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (eoan-proposed/main) [2.3.0-1ubuntu1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu1] (core)
<xnox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vgx8fcf8Jv/
<xnox> wrong
<Laney> ❌
<xnox> these two: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yHw2DXsQ3Z/
<xnox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pm2XrvYTy6/
<Laney> ✅
<rbalint> infinity, sil2100, thanks, uploaded
<sil2100> rbalint: ACK
<sil2100> rbalint: looks good, a cosmetic thing I noticed was some whitespace/expanded-tab stuff in the patches, I guess!
<sil2100> Approving
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyeclib (eoan-proposed/main) [1.5.0-1ubuntu5 => 1.5.0-1ubuntu6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyeclib [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.5.0-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (eoan-proposed/main) [19.10.20 => 19.10.21] (core)
<cyphermox> sil2100: ubiquity in ^
<coreycb> Hi release team, I just uploaded a new version of python-pyeclib for eoan that fixes the current autopkgtest failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyeclib (eoan-proposed/main) [1.5.0-1ubuntu6 => 1.5.0-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyeclib [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.5.0-1ubuntu6]
<handsome_feng> Sorry, could someone help to have a look at LP: #1848346, I think it's a release critical bug and I have no idea about this.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848346 in Ubuntu Kylin "Boot into black screen" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848346
<cjwatson> coreycb: Don't both sync and upload something
<cjwatson> The second is stuck
<cjwatson> But uh hopefully the sync was correct?
<coreycb> cjwatson: hmm I don't know if I did
<cjwatson> Somebody did
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pyeclib "Copied from ubuntu eoan in 3823 - 2019-10-16 by Corey Bryant"
<RikMills> cyphermox: that ubiquity fixes the i386 nvidia issue that breaks steam I assume? just want to know so I can update that bug
<coreycb> oh maybe I did. I was trying to use bileto but it was hanging over and over.
<cjwatson> Identical changelog
<coreycb> sorry
<cjwatson> Yeah, bileto got there in the end apparently
<cyphermox> RikMills: possibly, I'm not sure. xnox's change looks like it might
<willcooke> handsome_feng, I might have seen something similar testing this morning.  For my machine it was a case of waiting for snapd to finish seeding and then it started
<coreycb> cjwatson: they are the same then
<cjwatson> RikMills: that's the theory (together with a debian-cd change), but needs testing
<cjwatson> coreycb: cool
<RikMills> cjwatson: thanks. I'll see how that goes then
<cjwatson> RikMills: Does it affect Kubuntu as well?
<cjwatson> The belief here was that only Ubuntu desktop was affected
<cjwatson> (AIUI)
<cjwatson> But maybe that was wrong
<handsome_feng> willcooke, 100% dead here after that. :(
<RikMills> cjwatson: yes, and ubuntu-mate
<RikMills> lp: #1848001
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848001 in steam (Ubuntu) "libnvidia-gl-435:i386 not installed from Ubiquity checkbox in 19.10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848001
<infinity> And budgie, I think.
<jamespage> infinity: openstack have released today so coreycb,sahid and I will work to get it all done by EOD
<jamespage> I don't believe we have anything that's seeded for a cloud-image or an ISO in the openstack package set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qr-tools (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0~bzr33-1~build2 => 2.0~bzr33-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qr-tools [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.0~bzr33-2]
<jamespage> however we do have seeded/in main packages which will need a release team ack
<philroche> Hey all. RE Eoan cloud images release. Myself davidkrauser and patviafore from CPC team are running the cloud image release. Ping us (or cpc-help) if you have any Eoan cloud image release related questions/news/bugs.
<jamespage> but these uploads should be version change only (or thereabouts)
<tdaitx> sil2100: thanks for the openjdk-lts approval
<philroche> Also please keep us in the loop should there be any respins required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected simplestreams [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.0~bzr426-0ubuntu1.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubiquity [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.21]
<davidkrauser> We will also be running the HyperV Gallery desktop image releases, so please keep us in the loop for any desktop packages that trigger a respin, too.
<sil2100> philroche: sure, right now we will still respin, and I guess the wslu package is still in eoan-proposed which might be relevant to you guys
<philroche> sil2100: Thanks
<sil2100> It's all a bit vague and confusing currently
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: apologies, if you had discussed it (qrencode), there had been so much traffic after that it fell out of my lastlog
<bdmurray> sil2100 means we are making progress there are just a few moving pieces.
<sil2100> Yes
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: as for it being released after a respin was needed... it hasn't though, qrencode 4.0.2-2 is sitting blocked in -proposed still
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: well, I went back and looked and I still don't see any discussion from you in this channel about why the qrencode update is final-freeze appropriate
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, you are right, I was talking wrt qr-tools, not qrencode
<jibel> infinity, ping me when there is something to review
<xnox> cjwatson:  armhf+omap4:arm64 to support armhf expansions with arm64 multiarch =)))))
<cjwatson> /ignore xnox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octavia (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1 => 5.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octavia [source] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networking-bagpipe (eoan-proposed/universe) [11.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> in any case, I did while looking at the python qr library, and discovered that it was bringing a crash fix, minimal... it can be blocked, I don't care if it isn't in the iso, the other qr libraries are now ok, and we can live with a crash on eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-bagpipe [source] (eoan-proposed) [11.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networking-odl (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:15.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networking-bgpvpn (eoan-proposed/universe) [11.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-bgpvpn [source] (eoan-proposed) [11.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networking-ovn (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 7.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-odl [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:15.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-ovn [source] (eoan-proposed) [7.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: networking-sfc (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-sfc [source] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-dynamic-routing (eoan-proposed/universe) [2:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-dynamic-routing [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-vpnaas (eoan-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-fwaas (eoan-proposed/main) [1:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu3 => 1:15.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (eoan-proposed/main) [2:19.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 2:19.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3.7 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-1]
<vorlon> doko: your python3.7 upload appears to have not been generated on Ubuntu, the Launchpad-Bugs header is missing from the .changes file.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (eoan-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octavia-dashboard (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octavia-dashboard [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openscap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.15-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openscap [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.8-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (eoan-proposed/main) [1.14ubuntu1 => 1.14ubuntu1.1] (core)
<rbalint> ^ only for sru after the release, to let me include the fix in other srus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keystone (eoan-proposed/main) [2:16.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (eoan-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (eoan-proposed/main) [2:20.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu3 => 2:20.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swift (eoan-proposed/main) [2.22.0-0ubuntu2 => 2.23.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zaqar (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zaqar [source] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> jibel: Check the zsys-swap branch in ubiquity git.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: placement (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted placement [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<jibel> infinity, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (eoan-proposed/main) [3:16.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 3:16.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: senlin (eoan-proposed/universe) [8.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 8.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted senlin [source] (eoan-proposed) [8.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: panko (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 7.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sahara (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:11.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu3 => 1:11.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted panko [source] (eoan-proposed) [7.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openstack-trove (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:12.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu4 => 1:12.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openstack-trove [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:12.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-agent (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:4.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-agent [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:8.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:8.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: masakari-monitors (eoan-proposed/universe) [8.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted masakari-monitors [source] (eoan-proposed) [8.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<doko> vorlon: which one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mistral (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: masakari (eoan-proposed/universe) [8.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted masakari [source] (eoan-proposed) [8.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mistral [source] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<jibel> infinity, first look, it seems fine. did you test it and if sop which setup?
<jibel> so*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: magnum (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> jibel: We've tested both EFI and MBR.  Can you think of any things you'd want to do otherwise?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted magnum [source] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: manila (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
<jibel> infinity, no, I see some check missing to ensure we don't use the same number for different types of partition since you do a bpool - 1 for the swap but it was not there before, it's fine this way.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: heat (eoan-proposed/main) [1:13.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:13.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate (eoan-proposed/main) [1:9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceilometer (eoan-proposed/main) [1:13.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:13.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barbican (eoan-proposed/main) [1:9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aodh (eoan-proposed/main) [9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (eoan-proposed/main) [19.10.20 => 19.10.21] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sahara-dashboard (eoan-proposed/universe) [11.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sahara-dashboard [source] (eoan-proposed) [11.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> vorlon: What was your concern with the shim-signed bugs?
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1848001
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848001 in steam (Ubuntu) "libnvidia-gl-435:i386 not installed from Ubiquity checkbox in 19.10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> infinity: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-fwaas [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:15.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-vpnaas [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hugin (eoan-proposed/universe) [2019.0.0+dfsg-2 => 2019.0.0+dfsg-4] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-dashboard (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:8.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:8.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: heat-dashboard (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted heat-dashboard [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keystone [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:16.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> coreycb: hey! Looking at the openstack packages, at glance right now, and I see the po files for releasenotes have been dropped - wanted to make sure that's intentional?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate-dashboard (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate-dashboard [source] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> I'll assume that it's all intentional, since I see similar changes for other packages as well
<coreycb> sil2100: I think it's fine
<coreycb> sil2100: some of them at least have just moved location
<sil2100> coreycb: for example, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/446874990/glance_2%3A19.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2_2%3A19.0.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz <- looks like those just got removed
<sil2100> releasenotes/source/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/releasenotes.po and releasenotes/source/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/releasenotes.po for instance
<coreycb> sil2100: I'm not exactly sure why they removed those but it does match in the upstream glance release tarball.
<sil2100> coreycb: ok, proceeding then o/
<coreycb> sil2100: thanks very much
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glance [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:19.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<doko> coreycb: are these packages on any images?
<coreycb> doko: I'm not entirely sure how to check to be honest but jamesp mentioned earlier that I don't believe we have anything that's seeded for a cloud-image or an ISO in the openstack package set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:20.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (eoan-proposed/main) [0.40ubuntu2 => 0.40ubuntu3] (core)
<vorlon> doko: the python3.7/3.7.5-1ubuntu1 upload.  Bug is listed in the changelog, but not in the .changes file; so it'll need reuploaded (which I'll do if you don't)
<vorlon> bdmurray: concern with the shim-signed bugs> well, jibel filed one of them, and I was asking for his help diagnosing since it probably requires a desktop install on nvidia hardware to reproduce
<doko> vorlon: ok, re-uploading
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: watcher (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> bdmurray: and there's been a run of these bug reports with the same symptom in the past month, so it's probably a regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted watcher [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.40ubuntu3]
<infinity> vorlon: Do you have any handle on what the bug is and/or how to fix it?  And are you considering it RC?  Cause we're running very short on time.
<vorlon> infinity: nope
<infinity> Was that two nopes or one?
<vorlon> infinity: as many as you need
<vorlon> 'yes nope'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (eoan-proposed) [3:16.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> vorlon: I appreciate the clarity in your communication.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sahara [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:11.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:8.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1848142 there's a non-zero exit from a shim-signed maintainer script; probably in a trigger; no output in the apt logs; the system successfully installed and booted and the nvidia module is loaded; but SecureBoot is disabled on the machine in question
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848142 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "package shim-signed 1.39+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted manila [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5~rc1-2 => 3.7.5-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted heat [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:13.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> (and it looks like SB is disabled via mok, given the combination of the SecureBoot efi variable and the kernel log)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3.7 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceilometer [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:13.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted barbican [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<cyphermox> vorlon: I think we'll want to check update-secureboot-policy first; with SB disabled it should just return 0
<cyphermox> and well, it's what does the heavy lifting anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aodh [source] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-dashboard [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:8.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> Laney: there were other safe/opportunistic uploads in -proposed that could've been accepted, had it been communicated here that a respin was coming (six - but not the python-defaults doko was also after, which still has untriaged autopkgtest regressions)
<Laney> vorlon: There's still time if you'd like to add more unblocks
<doko> so not communicated?
<vorlon> Laney: ok
<doko> vorlon: then please accept the python3.7 sync, not the upload with the ubuntu diff
<vorlon> doko: no
<doko> ?
<vorlon> the package needs to 1) build, 2) trigger autopkgtests, 3) be evaluated to see if there's a window for it to be included.  It has already missed the current window.
<vorlon> it needs to be SRU-ready to be accepted now
<cjwatson> What was the point of rebuilding six?
<cjwatson> The changelog is, err, not communicative
<vorlon> hmm quite
<doko> six can be dropped. LocutusOfBorg claimed a rebuild was needed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmware-nsx (eoan-proposed/universe) [14.0.0~b1~git2019062013.30eab6bb8-0ubuntu2 => 15.0.0~git2019101612.8364a82f3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> dropping my unblock then
<vorlon> and if I had seen that in the unapproved queue I would've rejected it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmware-nsx [source] (eoan-proposed) [15.0.0~git2019101612.8364a82f3-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> vorlon: Yeah, I'd really like to know who accepted it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-1ubuntu1]
<doko> vorlon: then please do the same for python3-stdlib-extensions, not affecting 3.7, only 3.8
 * vorlon nods
<vorlon> reviewing
<infinity> "not affecting 3.7", but it ships 3.7 packages...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3-stdlib-extensions [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-1]
<doko> would be nice to look at the changes before commenting ...
<infinity> doko: Sure, the changes don't affect the 3.7 packages, but there are 3.7 packages, which will have new versions, and said packages are seeded on images, so "not affecting 3.7" isn't helpful data right now. :P
<cjwatson> Though perhaps the changelog shouldn't have said "Update 3.7 extensions and modules to 3.7.5 release" when 3.7 wasn't affected
<sil2100> infinity: the swift upload is a bump from 2.22 to 2.23 - trying to determine if it has any features or just bug-fixes
<doko> infinity: well, why not communicate that all images need rebuilding? or why not do a distro-info-data upload as a SRU ...
<doko> cjwatson: agreed, a "(no changes)" affix wouldn't hurt
<infinity> doko: You want me to tell you every time we're rebuilding images?
<infinity> doko: Hey.  We're planning to rebuild images soon.
<doko> infinity: yes, if that's the reason that packages are hold back
<infinity> doko: Eh?  It was communicated that those python uploads would be done as SRUs.  Nothing's changed there.  There's nothing special about them that should change that.
<infinity> doko: Sure, distro-info-data could have been an SRU, but it's a tiny package that tests quickly, is obviously reviewable and auditable by humans even without testing, and is almost certainly less prone to problem than a new python at the 0-hour.
<doko> so we have an openjdl-lts upload which definitely takes longer to build than a python upload, and that has other criteria?
<doko> sorry guys, but you reason to accept/reject need some kind of rationale
<infinity> doko: "It's still in the queue" isn't a rejection.  It's that no one's reviewed it.
<infinity> doko: If you mean accepted or rejected for release versus SRU, no one's promised that openjdk-lts will end up in the release pocket.
<infinity> doko: But also, it's not on media.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trove-dashboard (eoan-proposed/universe) [13.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 13.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> no, it's not in the queue
<infinity> doko: "it"?
<doko> openjdk-lts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trove-dashboard [source] (eoan-proposed) [13.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: I know, it's in proposed.  You were suggesting we've "rejected" python while "accepting" openjdk.  I've told you that "still in the queue" isn't a reject.
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, six will migrate in some minutes
<infinity> doko: Which was the state of python3.7 until Steve accepted it.
<doko> infinity: what do you mean "in queue"?
<doko> mea by ...
<infinity> ...
<LocutusOfBorg> and it wasn't  me claiming that... :)
<doko> infinity: "in the unapproved queue"
<infinity> Yes...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zvmcloudconnector (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.0~b1~git2019062011.4fc9142-0ubuntu1 => 1:1.4.1-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<infinity> What are you suggesting we "rejected" that has your knickers in a twist about our process that you'd clearly do better if you were king of all releases?
<infinity> Is it the python that Steve accepted for SRU, or the stdlib-extension which is still in the queue (but i assume he's reviewing it for the same)?
<doko> infinity: please could you calm down and repeat your comment in a form which can be interpreted by non-canadian speakers?
<infinity> doko: I'm quoting you, FFS.  You didn't understand what you said?
<vorlon> doko: python3-stdlib-extensions had the same problem, launchpad bug field not in changes.  I've reuploaded it myself, with a build1 instead of ubuntu1 since that's more accurate, and will re-review shortly.
<infinity> 12:15 < doko> sorry guys, but you reason to accept/reject need some kind of rationale
<doko> vorlon: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3-stdlib-extensions [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmware-nsx (eoan-proposed/universe) [15.0.0~git2019101612.8364a82f3-0ubuntu1 => 15.0.0~git2019101612.8364a82f3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmware-nsx [source] (eoan-proposed) [15.0.0~git2019101612.8364a82f3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5~rc1-1 => 3.7.5-1build1] (core)
<cjwatson> I've done most of a process-removals run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.23.0-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks o/
<sil2100> ew, epoch addition to zvmcloudconnector
<sil2100> coreycb: hm, the version change to zvmcloudconnector feels weird - so in other words, we already had 1.4.1, but now we have a 'new upstream release' that's 1.4.1 just with an epoch?
<sil2100> coreycb: I mean, shouldn't it be something like 1:1.4.2 or something like that if it's supposed to be a new upstream release?
<coreycb> sil2100: yes it's very weird but we got ourselves into a bad spot with that and doing git snapshots this cycle
<sil2100> coreycb: yes, but what I mean is, the changelog mentions 'New upstream release for OpenStack Train', but version-wise, besides the epoch (which is a debian-package version thing, not upstream related), the current version is the same as what we had previously
<sil2100> coreycb: but this is a new upstream release, right? Or is it a 'revert' back to the 1.4.1 that was there previously?
<wxl> what are we planning on respinning for ubiquity?
<wxl> err what are we trying to solve XD
<sil2100> wxl: the most important thing is zfs swap-handling, switching it to using a swap partition instead of a zvol for swap
<sil2100> LP: #1847628
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847628 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When using swap in ZFS, system stops when you start using swap" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847628
<wxl> sil2100: is that the only thing? if so, lubuntu doesn't need a respin.
<sil2100> wxl: there's one more change in ubiquity regarding the package installation, but I guess lubuntu uses calamares, right? Anyway, infinity probably has a better handle on what has been let into the archives
<sil2100> We did allow some other seeded bits into release while we were at it, and since all images need to be in sync with the archive when we snapshot, there might be something that might have affected lubuntu images
<wxl> sil2100: yeah that's right, it uses calamares, so it shouldn't be relevan.
<wxl> fair enough
<wxl> it's good to know what to look for of course :)
<vorlon> cjwatson: process-removals> hmm I had been abstaining on account of the impact python2 removals had been having on autopkgtests
<doko> well, it's a lost battle for eoan, and it will get worse for f
<vorlon> it wasn't a lost battle; we had gotten to a reasonably steady-state.  Now we are likely to see a number of new autopkgtest regressions only during SRU
<doko> that's not true. the only thing you know is what is failing with the current state
<vorlon> how is that different from what I said?
<doko> you don't have any means to refer to that for any eoan SRU
<vorlon> I don't know what point you're trying to make.  The archive is the baseline against which SRUs are measured.  Removing more packages, day before release, means the baseline has moved but we haven't re-tested
<vorlon> that means we're going to be dealing with fallout during SRUs, which we otherwise wouldn't have been
<doko> well, if we need to have an eoan test rebuild, then it shouldnt show any more regresssions? compared to what?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-1build1]
<doko> but anyway, that's not related to the eoan, don't let#s disturb the eoan release party
<Wimpress> wxl: and also for seeded nvidia drivers.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-control-center (eoan-proposed/universe) [15.04.0+19.04.20190209-0ubuntu5 => 15.04.0+19.10.20190921-0ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntukylin)
<vorlon> Laney, infinity: python-defaults would be releasable now (with a skiptest of the two remaining armhf autopkgtests which I'm confident will pass but are currently stuck in a non-empty queue).  But I don't know whether the window has passed for accepting additional seeded packages
<vorlon> oh, it evidently hasn't, since distro-info-data is still waiting for tests also
<vorlon> Laney, infinity: ^^ the armhf tests are reasonable to skip for distro-info-data IMHO; I don't know what the critical chain is for respins, but I guess we at least need a ubiquity somewhere along there
<vorlon> oh, that's ubiquity 19.10.21 which is already in proposed; and we should definitely not block on *its* armhf tests when we build no armhf images that use it
<coreycb> hi release team, I've re-uploaded zvmcloudconnector with an updated changelog per sil2100's comments above
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zvmcloudconnector (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.0~b1~git2019062011.4fc9142-0ubuntu1 => 1:1.4.1-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected zvmcloudconnector [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.4.1-0ubuntu2]
<vorlon> Laney, infinity: I've skiptested ubiquity and distro-info-data which were only waiting for armhf test results.  I don't see any other pending unblocks.
<vorlon> coreycb: bump epoch> is Debian on the same page wrt introducing an epoch?  Or are you comfortable having to manage this package indefinitely as being out of sync with Debian?  because introducing an epoch downstream of Debian is messy
<coreycb> vorlon: Let me check, I didn't realize they had a package for this
<vorlon> coreycb: even if they hadn't had one yet (which they do), an Ubuntu-specific epoch is still messy.  The other convention here would be to version it as 2.0.0~b1~git2019062011.4fc9142.really.1.4.1-0ubuntu2
<coreycb> vorlon: ok. I hadn't considered that. I can see how that would be useful for not introducing an epoch.
<mwhudson> +really is ugly but at least it goes away, epochs are forever :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Dibs on Focal's wiki.
<coreycb> vorlon: I uploaded a new version of zvmcloudconnector based on what's in debian experimental but with tests enabled
<coreycb> vorlon: urgh I need to update the version
<coreycb> have to step out though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pyjwt [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected zvmcloudconnector [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.4.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.14ubuntu1.1]
<seb128> the community people maintaining unity would probably appreciate if the unity-control-center from the queue is accepted before relase, it was part of a keybinding gsettings transition to move their own schemas that landed in septembre
<seb128> but for some reason the bileto copy for that one failed and that went un-noticed since bileto stated it was copied with success
<vorlon> seb128: looking
<seb128> vorlon, thx
<seb128> I just saw that a no change rebuild was uploaded since and that changelog entry is being dropped
<seb128> that shouldn't be a problem but I can fix it if you prefer
<seb128> vorlon, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/15.04.1+19.10.20190921-0ubuntu1 is the counterpart in the backend
<vorlon> seb128: I'm guessing it was rejected because it collided with a no-change rebuild in the archive; I believe bileto is supposed to signal that error condition
<seb128> vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/3812/publish/1/info/
<seb128> is the publish log I had in my firefox history
<seb128> unsure if we have data to figure out why that claims that the copy succeded when it didn't?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-control-center [source] (eoan-proposed) [15.04.0+19.10.20190921-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> seb128: right; the date on the publish log is later than 15.04.0+19.04.20190209-0ubuntu5 so it probably was built, then the no-change rebuild happened, then the silo was published, and by policy I think we're supposed to refuse because of the changelog mismatch.  But the log certainly doesn't show this
<seb128> right
<seb128> vorlon, thx for the review!
<seb128> vorlon, the bug received the SRU boilerplate, the archive is already locked for release including universe/unseeded packages?
<seb128> ah, it's seeded on kylin and mythubuntu
<seb128> ignore that
<vorlon> seb128: I sent the boilerplate in case it didn't get tested etc in time
<seb128> fair enough
<vorlon> I didn't see it seeded on images fwiw
<seb128> my comment is based on what the bot stated when the upload hit the queue
 * vorlon nods
<infinity> vorlon: Thanks for the skiptest on ubiquity while we were dinnering.
<vorlon> n/p
<infinity> A second set of eyes on excuses would be appreciated, but all I see that we're waiting to migrate are d-i-d and ubiquity, both of which have actually migrated, britney's just not caught up to reality.
<infinity> Ahh, and python-defaults, same story (migrated, but britney slow)
 * infinity checks bzr history to see if you snuck anything else in.
<infinity> Alright, all the unblocks today have migrated.  Huzzah.
<infinity> No more unblocks for seeded packages.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
<cjwatson> vorlon: I think the set of things I removed was likely to be mostly unproblematic, but apologies if not
<cjwatson> They looked generally pretty leaf
<cjwatson> (But it would definitely be nice if reverse-depends could tell us about this sort of thing)
<cjwatson> Somebody did mention the autopkgtest issue in London, but it was after I was already mostly done :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
<vorlon> cjwatson: I thought tumbleweed had said reverse-depends support for checking test deps had landed, but I don't see it in the git repo or archive
<vorlon> ah, it's shown via 'reverse-depends -a source'
<vorlon> (not in eoan yet, only in git)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
 * Wimpress waits patiently
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zvmcloudconnector (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.0~b1~git2019062011.4fc9142-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.0~b1~git2019062011.4fc9142.really.1.4.1-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> I think that's better ^ Thanks for the advice :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
<Wimpress> ZFS install now creates a dedicate swap partition.
<infinity> I should hope so, or I did all that for nothing. :)
<mwhudson> 20191016.5
<mwhudson> that's a sign of a busy day
<infinity> mwhudson: It's a sign of testing debian-cd changes in production because that's the easiest way. :/
<infinity> But also a busy day, yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
<Wimpress> Laney xnox Nice work on the nvidia i386 pool. All good here now.
<infinity> Wimpress: That would be me.  But thanks!
 * Wimpress hangs head in shame
<infinity> Also, WTF why are lubuntu livefses suddenly failing to build? :(
<Wimpress> Thanks infinity
<ogra> Setting up lubuntu-grub-theme (19.10.3) ...
<ogra> dpkg: error processing package lubuntu-grub-theme (--configure):
<ogra>  installed lubuntu-grub-theme package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<ogra> infinity, ^^
<ogra> thats why
<infinity> ogra: I mean, yes, I can read.  I was trying to figure out why. :P
<ogra> he
<ogra> h
<infinity> And "why" is because that package was added to their desktop task 9 hours ago.
<infinity> tsimonq2: What have you done? :P
<ogra> lovely !
<infinity> tsimonq2: And can I just undo it?
<popeytesting> 20191016.5 takes a long time to finish becoming "ready" - boot leaves me at 4 dots a long time, and once on desktop systemd-analyze blame says not ready for ages
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SN9cVD14/IMG_20191017_002426.jpg
<popeytesting> I also have booted a usb stick I had lying around from a couple of days ago (last time I did a live stream) and it's much quicker to get to desktop
<popeytesting> ^ that photo is 20191016.5 after 8 minutes
<ogra> are you offline ?
<popeytesting> yes
<popeytesting> i was with previous usb too and it was way quicker
<ogra> it seems the only running process is timesyncd
<infinity> popeytesting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1848346
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848346 in Ubuntu Kylin "Boot into black screen" [Medium,New]
<ogra> trying to set your clock from the network
<infinity> Oh, or timesyncd if you're offline.
<infinity> So maybe not that bug. :P
<popeytesting> not sure it's that, no
<infinity> ogra: But do you have any insight into people complaining that snappy's been off the rails for the last few days?
<ogra> nope, havent heard anything
<infinity> (off the rails == excessive CPU usage and slow boot times)
<ogra> (but i'm less active there nowadays ... )
<ogra> i'd expect some forum outcry though ... that i'd have seen
<ogra> but there was nothing
<popeytesting> I am not seeing high cpu on this fwiw
<guiverc> popeytesting, this may be completely wrong, but I noted 1848333  (lp) wifi slow booting on lubu/xub
<popeytesting> core i7 / 16GB / SSD
<ogra> snapd is also not in the list on popeytesting's screenshot ...
<popeytesting> i haven't attached to wifi at all, and no cable connected
<wxl> yeah i was going to mention that http://launchpad.net/bugs/1848333
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848333 in linux (Ubuntu) "wifi problem delays boot in live mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra> just the repairtimer but thats waiting
<wxl> i had heard from others about problems with post-install boots, too, but nothing consistent
<infinity> ogra: Yeah, I know, his bug is likely not the snappy one, I noted that already.
<ogra> well, if there is a snapd one, ijohnson is surely still up and active (but not here)
<infinity> ogra: Honestly, it's too late to beg for rollbacks if core's gone wonky anyway, I'm not rerolling ISOs unless something dire comes up.  Just irked that I didn't really hear about it until today (like everything on release week, right?)
<ogra> heh, yeah ... well, i havent heard anything really
<popeytesting> me either
<popeytesting> put laptop online to let the jobs finish...
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UQ0YEeo4/IMG_20191017_003435.jpg
<ogra> looks okayish ... apart from the 14min wait :P
<wxl> i'm perplexed about the lubuntu-grub-theme thing
<ogra> missing an || true in the postinst ?
<wxl> should be this https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTc7b5bed2ff91d1c410cd75328fb4431d69f40a1c#change-mvbFMsoVdp76
<ogra> (grub itself seems to show the same error but it seems to be not fatal there)
<ogra> Setting up grub-pc (2.04-1ubuntu12) ...
<ogra> Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version
<ogra> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ogra> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<wxl> it doesn't seem to be hitting the case wildcard
<ogra> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<ogra> Setting up libreoffice-style-colibre (1:6.3.2-0ubuntu2) ...
<ogra> same thing
<wxl> oh that's fun
<infinity> I mean, it's a chroot.
<infinity> You can't update-grub in a chroot that doesn't have grub configured to boot anything. :P
<wxl> thing is, though, it's been there for a while now, no?
<infinity> But also, the seeds were updated without updating the metapackages.
<infinity> wxl: A "while" being 9 hours?
<wxl> 19.10.2
<infinity> wxl: Simon added it to the desktop task TODAY.
<wxl> ahhhh k sigh
<infinity> wxl: And I'm inclined to just revert that to move on with the release.
<wxl> seems that there's not going to be an easily solution otherwise
<wxl> s/il//
<ogra> well, ubquity runs update-grub anyway ... the easy fix would be to make sure its just skipped in chroot ...
<ogra> *ubiquity
<infinity> wxl: I mean, there are other solutions, like making update-grub's failure non-fatal in the postinst, but any solution other than "revert Simon's commit" also implies a package upload and migration (and, in fact, two packages, cause lubuntu-meta should be uploaded to match the seeds)
<ogra> yeah ...
<wxl> ogra: well, we're not using ubiquity but point taken :)
<ogra> "your installer" then :)
<wxl> i guess my feeling is that if you're anxious to release, it's not worth holding things up by
<wxl> so i'd advise reverting away
<infinity> wxl: I'm anxious to release in about 11.5 hours, give or take.  Work backwards from there if you want to keep iterating.
<wxl> okie dokie
<infinity> wxl: But yeah, I don't think day-before-release is the ideal time for "oops, we forgot to seed a package".
<wxl> i know....... i'd like to say i can take the blame for it, but... nope :)
<infinity> Ach well.  If you're +1 on the simple revert, I'll JFDI and spin your image so it can get tested.
<wxl> yeah just do it. i'll make simon grovel for getting the fix in if we get to that XD
<infinity> Alright, revert pushed, third try on building an ISO...
<popeytesting> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]g
<popeytesting> y9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 q
<infinity> popeytesting: I agree.
<popeytesting> ============================================================
<popeytesting> gah
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2zN8cimT/IMG_20191017_004911_Bokeh.jpg
<popeytesting> Ubuntu Release Cat was being a Cat
 * guiverc thinks popey fell asleep on his keyboard
<infinity> That creature looks perfectly angelic, I can't believe you're trying to blame him.
<ogra> say meow from me !
<wxl> it's a fossa!
<infinity> popeytesting: Can you do me a favour and do a slightly urgent CFT on the latest batch of images.  We may have some timezone-impaired flavours that will need help with coverage.
<infinity> popeytesting: For most, it should just be smoketesting that we didn't break them with the respin, for people with zfs, they should be sure to test it still does what it says on the tin, for people with nvidia hardware and testing kubuntu, budgie, mate, or ubuntu, they should check and see if a bunch of i386 junk got pulled in with the nvidia drivers.
<infinity> (Which it should do)
<popeytesting> I can indeed!
<infinity> popeytesting: Ta.
<popeytesting> np
 * ogra sadly needs to go bedwards (customer calls in the morning) ... good luck guys !
<infinity> popeytesting: Any bug that doesn't seem sets-computer-on-fire levels of important is definitely not RC at this point, but if someone finds an ISO that legit doesn't do things like boot or insall an OS, we'd like to know. :P
<popeytesting> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds
<popeytesting> that's where to point folks, right?
<popeytesting> gonna write up a discourse thing and share it abouts
<infinity> popeytesting: Yarp.  And for those who seem to be integer-reading impaired and love testing images from 3 days ago, point out that serials >= 20191016 are what they're after.
<popeytesting> roger roger
<infinity> popeytesting: <3
<Wimpress> ZFS installs completed on BIOS, UEFI (no SecureBoot) and UEFI (with SecureBoot).
<Wimpress> Nice one infinity, all good ^
<infinity> Wimpress: Neat, that's one more test case than we tried.
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-17
<infinity> Wimpress: I'm still mildly annoyed at upstream docs that say "if you want to swap with ZFS, we recommend you do it this way[1] ... [1] PS, if you do it this way and actually end up using swap, you'll have a very bad day".
<infinity> Like, thanks guys.  Super helpful.
<mwhudson> so you're fine to have swap on zfs so long as you never swap anything out?
<popey> ok, discourse and ubuntu-quality list, and some social nonsense done to raise awareness
<Wimpress> infinity: Yes. Good news is that Open ZFS have reschedule some of their monthly calls so we can particpate.
<Wimpress> Hopefully this will lead to catching this kind of thing earlier and getting clarity on best practisee.
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Nw1YFPcv/Now.%20We%20wait.
<tumbleweed> vorlon: it's in ubuntu-dev-tools 0.174, which is in Debian, but not Ubuntu
<Wimpress> ZFS and nvidia looking good here.
<Wimpress> nvidia install online/offline and with/without updates.
<vorlon> tumbleweed: <nod>
<vorlon> tumbleweed: and Ubuntu has a revert of ubuntu-dev-tools with very little explanation of what had broken
<vorlon> well, there's a linked bug, I guess I should read that
<tumbleweed> python 3 port. pbuilder-dist was broken, I think
<tumbleweed> 0.174 should fix all of that
<infinity> Maybe I should stop mindlessly rebuilding lubuntu until the Task header in the archive is updated to match the seeds.  *sigh*
<coreycb> hi release folks we have just one more openstack package in the unapproved queue, zvmcloudconnector, if anyone has a chance for a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<bluesabre> Do we have a feel for when the release will drop tomorrow? Any major blockers or are things looking pretty smooth?
<bluesabre> (coordinating folks to push the release buttons on the xubuntu website) :)
<guiverc> bluesabre, "infinity> .. I'm anxious to release in about 11.5 hours, give or take. .."  (said a bit under 2 hrs ago)
<bluesabre> Thanks guiverc :)
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1848404
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848404 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes on wireless installation" [Undecided,New]
<Wimpress> infinity: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geomview (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.5-2ubuntu1 => 1.9.5-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geomview [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zvmcloudconnector [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0~b1~git2019062011.4fc9142.really.1.4.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pyudev [sync] (eoan-proposed) [0.21.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected hugin [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2019.0.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<Eickmeyer> ^But based on Wimpress's bug, I smell a respin.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, I'm not sure if the aforementioned bug is seen only on Ubuntu MATE or not
<pieq> Eickmeyer, I'll check on the latest 19.10 ubuntu image later
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest rapmap/0.14.1+dfsg-2/arm64 rapmap/0.14.1+dfsg-2/ppc64el' ? it no longer builds on those architectures
<Eickmeyer> pieq: If it requires a fix to Ubiquity, then Ubuntu Studio is affected since it'll have to be re-tested.
<vorlon> ginggs: can do; but should rapmap-dev and rapmap-example-data also be made Architecture: amd64 instead?
<jibel> I confirmed bug 1848404
<ubot5> bug 1848404 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Eoan) "ubiquity crashes on wireless installation" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848404
<jibel> pieq, ^
<jibel> it happens only in "install ubuntu" mode, ie not from a live session
<pieq> jibel, salut ! Did you try that on Ubuntu? I'm about to checkl
<RikMills> jibel: related? #1848413
<RikMills> LP: #1848413
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848413 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wireless networking "not working" during install. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848413
<RikMills> maybe just not a crasher with KDE?
<RikMills> looks that way to me
<pieq> jibel, I confirm the issue also happens on 19.10
<pieq> jibel, there are a bunch of issues open with the same problem: lp:1848404 , lp:1848413 , lp:1848405
<jibel> pieq, yes on ubuntu
<jibel> RikMills, yes
<jibel> although I saw this bug only in "install ubuntu" mode
<jibel> not from a live session, but maybe on kubuntu it's different
<pieq> jibel, when you were on live session, did you activate the wifi connection prior to start the installation process?
<RikMills> jibel: they say "Choose the install option (vs Live booting)" which I take to mean in the install k/ubuntu not live
<jibel> pieq, no
<jibel> I don't know what "vs live booting" means exactly. I supposed it meant they booted to a live session
<pieq> jibel, ok. Secure Boot On/Off has no impact on my device
<jibel> hold on
<pieq> (I mean no impact on the bug outcome, it happens in both cases)
<RikMills> vs = instead of
<jibel> ok
<pieq> jibel, indeed, in a live session it works, no matter if you connected to a WiFi before starting the install process or not
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, anybody to process this removal already done in Debian please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/htslib/+bug/1828409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1828409 in htslib (Ubuntu) "please remove htslib on i386" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> pieq, have you seen bug 1848142 ?
<ubot5> bug 1848142 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "package shim-signed 1.39+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848142
<jibel> pieq, it's with secure boot on. It happened to me once but cannot reproduce it
<pieq> jibel, I have never seen this
<pieq> jibel, what options did you use for this install? erase whole disk? encryption?
<jibel> entire disk, no encryption
<pieq> jibel, also, what exactly happens? the install completes, ask you to reboot, and then it crashes?
<jibel> third party drivers
<jibel> yes, the install completes, there is just a crash dialog when you boot the session for the first time
<pieq> no encryption on a laptop! living the life! 😎
<pieq> ;)
<pieq> jibel, and if you reboot, does it work or it still shows the crash dialog?
<jibel> the system works, and the apport dialog it just displayed once (on purpose)
<pieq> jibel, since you activated 3rd party drivers, did you get to enroll the MOK keys?
<jibel> yes
<pieq> jibel, ok, sorry for the dumb questions, I'm trying to reproduce the same steps here :)
<jibel> heh, np
<pieq> jibel, can't reproduce it here either... weird
<infinity> jibel et al: Is this wifi dialog crash new overnight (seems unlikely?) or did we really just not have anyone test that path until ~12h before release?
<jibel> not tested I'd say
<jibel> infinity, seb128 said he tested a week ago and it worked
<jibel> I've a week old build here and there is still a 2 days old build on cdimage.u.c
<jibel> I'll try both
<guiverc> infinity, jibel your recent wifi talk (week ago etc) in lp 1848333 reporter/OP said no issue 9 days ago  (wifi slow) - possibly off-topic so apologies  (different issue probably, but timing helpful??)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848333 in linux (Ubuntu) "wifi problem delays boot in live mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848333
<jibel> guiverc, thanks
<jibel> I tried build 20191008 and it works
<infinity> Well, that's special.
<jibel> guiverc, it's a different issue I think
<Laney> guten morgen
<Wimpress> Morning
<Wimpress> infinity: The Ubuntu MATE QA team have been doing weekly ISO testing on hardware.
<Wimpress> On the same hardware, since the iso yesterday, this is the first time they've encountered this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1848404
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848404 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Eoan) "ubiquity crashes on wireless installation with gi.repository.GLib.GError: nm-manager-error-quark: Not authorized to control networking" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> An image from Oct 12th works fine.
<Wimpress> core was updated on 10th, so that can be ruled out.
<Wimpress> systemd was updated on 14th.
<jibel> build 20191014 works
<jibel> i'll try 15
<Wimpress> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0
<Wimpress> Also changed on Oct 14th
<jibel> diff between 14 and 16.5 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JsJW9VwrRJ/
<Wimpress> I think we can rule out core18, Ubuntu MATE doesn't have that seeded.
<Wimpress> Likewise for GNOME Control Center.
<RikMills> jibel: with this Kubuntu build, cannot connect to wireless on install (not live) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20191015/
<jibel> on 16 the font of Ubiquity is wrong too in "install" mode
<Wimpress> `4min 31.161s systemd-time-wait-sync.service`
<jibel> RikMills, thanks for confirming
<jibel> that reduces the diff a bit
<Wimpress> Top from `systemd-analyse blame` on live iso
<jibel> diff between 14 and 15
<seb128> jibel,did you mean to share an url for that diff?
<jibel> maybe yes
<jibel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZjkTynfjg3/
<jibel> an AI should have guessed my intention and do it for me
<seb128> blame sudo?
<RikMills> trying to resurrect Kubuntu 20191014 from zsync.old file
<popey> i have old isos if you need them
<RikMills> Kubuntu 20191014 connects to wifi fine
<RikMills> Kubuntu diff 20191014 -> 20191015 = http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BQdS5Gt4Fy/
<didrocks> popey is supercdimage.ubuntu.com ;)
<didrocks> yeah so either casper (which sounds unlikely) or sudo (on how we use sudo in ubiquity)
<popey> :)
<popey> does ubiquity do "sudo -1" :D
<didrocks> that's the question… :p
<didrocks> (or maybe n-m directly…)
<seb128> popey, I guess booting the old one, confirming that wifi works, upgrading sudo and trying again would be useful
<pieq> <jibel> on 16 the font of Ubiquity is wrong too in "install" mode > What do you mean? I noticed on a 4K screen that the scaling was set to 100% which is very small, whereas when using a live session it's set to 200%
<jibel> pieq, it is not the ubuntu font
<Wimpress> willcooke noticed that yesterday too, but not on HiDPI system ^
<jibel> like some default system font
<jibel> not on hidpi
<sil2100> jibel: hm, what I'd like to know if those are reproducible all the time - like, did you try multiple times on one image?
<willcooke> yeah, I noticed the font yesterday, but I didnt notice it on the beta
<jibel> sil2100, try it and you'll see it, several people are confirming it right now
<popeytesting> booted 20191014, wifi works, rebooted, side-loaded latest sudo from the archive, started installer, wifi works fine
<popeytesting> so possibly not sudo?
<Wimpress> `Exec=sudo --preserve-env=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS,XDG_RUNTIME_DIR sh -c 'ubiquity gtk_ui'`
<didrocks> popeytesting: casper is the only one which makes sense in the diff (and so, the presence of the empty file triggers some side-effect?)
<popeytesting> can i dpkg -i that on a live env?
<popeytesting> (and it take effect)?
<jibel> I agree with didrocks
<didrocks> I think the best is to break on casper-bottom and replace add the diff manually before continuing booting: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/446738058/casper_1.425_1.426.diff.gz
<didrocks> popeytesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Tips (second paragraph)
<popeytesting> ooh
<didrocks> well, basically, just add break=bottom to the kernel line parameter in isolinux
<didrocks> and enjoy busybox :p
 * popeytesting attempts
<popeytesting> is that diff a literal one line change?
<RikMills> yes
<didrocks> yep yep
<popeytesting> the steps on the wiki page ask me to use screen which isn't installed on ubuntu mate
<didrocks> yeah, ignore that
<didrocks> just edit the file
<popeytesting> do i need dhclient?
<didrocks> neither
<popeytesting> k
<popeytesting> uh, where is that file?
<willcooke> They've made a breakthrough.  Not deleting the machine ID (via a break top, and seding out that bit of code) looks like it mght have fixed the wifi and the font
<bdmurray> A confirmation would be good though.
<didrocks> popeytesting: do you still have /root/etc/machine-id ? (let me launch a vm to tell you where the file is)
<popeytesting> found the script to edit
<popeytesting> added the rm in
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> or even
<didrocks> delete the file
<popeytesting> how do i proceed into the live environment?
<RikMills> google tells me n-m uses that file for 'something'
<didrocks> popeytesting: exit the shell should go on
<popeytesting> exit shell dumps me at (initamfs)
<pieq> RikMills, is that a direct quote from Google? :D
<didrocks> was it continue, like c?
 * didrocks hasn't done that for a long time, let me test
<popeytesting> its continue
<mwhudson> oh what the heck
<mwhudson> (machine-id nonsense)
<didrocks> popeytesting: I should have asked you to directly remove /root/etc/machine-id, would have been easier
<didrocks> (rather than editing the script, which may have already been running)
<popeytesting> well, did that and I still get on wifi
<didrocks> popeytesting: yeah, I think the script had already ran
 * popeytesting tries again
<didrocks> just rm it
<bdmurray> We are set.
<popeytesting> i did
<didrocks> ah…
<bdmurray> I don't think further confirmation is necessary.
<didrocks> ok then
<popeytesting> ok
<bdmurray> Thanks though!
<popeytesting> (rmming that file still allows me on the wifi, so, shrug)
<mwhudson> the file certainly should be created by systemd before anything else gets to care about it
<bdmurray> There will be a respin of isos shortly.
<RikMills> a bit late here, but confirm on Kubuntu that if I rm the machine-id on a working iso at point suggested, on boot the error is replicated
<sil2100> We have a fix that we're testing, one that would both work for desktop and subiquity images
<sil2100> So that's the good news, the bad news is as what bdmurray mentioned - there will be last-minute re-spins because of tht
<sil2100> *that
<pieq> sil2100,
<pieq> sil2100, 👍
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (eoan-proposed/main) [1.426 => 1.427] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> everyone enjoy ^
<willcooke> \o/
<sil2100> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (eoan-proposed/main) [1.426 => 1.427] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> now with less typpos =)
<bdmurray> Is there a better phrase than "Less Popular Ubuntu images" that we can use at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#Download_Ubuntu_19.10 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected casper [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.427]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.427]
<popey> bdmurray: less frequently requested
<mwhudson> xnox: oh boy
<mwhudson> (just read the diff)
<RikMills> 'specialised images' ?
<bluesabre> bdmurray: Alternative Ubuntu images
<RikMills> alternate has a history
<bluesabre> If we use "Advanced" it should drive up the download count ;)
<RikMills> 'special use'
<infinity> Less often downloaded?  Which means the same thing as popular, but has less of an implicit value judgement for valley girls?
<bluesabre> lol
<infinity> They're not just "special use", it's all non-amd64, for instance.
<pieq> bluesabre has an agenda here! ;)
 * bluesabre ducks and hides
 * pieq eod
<bdmurray> didrocks: please let me know when you are done editing
<didrocks> bdmurray: and done!
<Laney>                                                                                                                 W: Failed to fetch http://us.ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/eoan/InRelease  Could not resolve 'us.ftpmaster.internal'
<Laney> wat
<cjwatson> ...
<bluesabre> Guess we'll need the canonical vpn to update, no big deal, right :)
<philroche> bdmurray: CPC have a 20191017 build in progress with manifest https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/7j48Tgx3kx/ . Do you know what the diff will be for your in progress respin? Is it casper only? If so then CPC can proceed preparing 20191017 as we don't ship casper
<bdmurray> philroche: It is only casper.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caffe (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-2ubuntu2 => 1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<philroche> bdmurray: Excellent. Thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caffe [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-3]
<philroche> bdmurray: We won't make anything public until we get a +1 from you
<bdmurray> philroche: that distro-info-data version looks like something from bionic though
<infinity> That is definitely a bionic manifest. :P
<philroche> bdmurray: You're right. Bad copy paste https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9X7x5qyJjF/
<philroche> infinity: ^
<infinity> philroche: That looks good to me.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [6.0.12-dfsg-1ubuntu19.10.1 => 6.0.14-dfsg-1ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> kernel 5.3 fixes ^^ I hope it can still go in...
<LocutusOfBorg> it is not seeded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-hwe [source] (eoan-proposed) [6.0.14-dfsg-1ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [6.0.12-dfsg-1 => 6.0.14-dfsg-1] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [6.0.12-1~build1 => 6.0.14-1~build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, please remove blacklist on virtualbox-ext-pack?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [6.0.12-2 => 6.0.14-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [sync] (eoan-proposed) [6.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (eoan-proposed) [6.0.14-1~build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm why is seeded-in-ubuntu virtualbox not returning ubuntu-cloud?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Because it's not seeded?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: ubuntu-cloud in the context above is a packageset (for upload rights), not a seed.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... thanks, so not happening to appear on any iso
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Also, it's release day, and we're hours (or less) from closing the archive.  Are those uploads meant for FF? :P
<LocutusOfBorg> they contain kernel 5.3 fixes
<LocutusOfBorg> I would prefer to land on release, but I still can SRU later them
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: How quickly does vbox usually migrate?  I suspect you'll not have time to make it pre-SRU.
<LocutusOfBorg> tests requires less than one hour
<LocutusOfBorg> usually one hour for build/tests is enough
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I guess I can accept them and if you miss your window, you can SRU FF-version~19.10 no-change uploads to eoan.
<LocutusOfBorg> sure
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for letting them in
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I would appreciate if somebody can remove the blacklist on ext-pack
<LocutusOfBorg> the bug is now fixed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [sync] (eoan-proposed) [6.0.14-dfsg-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> previous runs seems to have took ~5minutes
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: unblacklisted.
<LocutusOfBorg> 💖
<LocutusOfBorg> and good luck for the release! keep up the good work, as usual
<bdmurray> philroche: Is there anything more to add to the Cloud Images section of the release notes?
<philroche> bdmurray: I believe there was some more words around performance of the new KVM image.
<philroche> patviafore ^
<philroche> bdmurray: I'll chase that up
<bdmurray> philroche: thanks!
<bdmurray> wxl: The lubuntu release note link points to disco
<ginggs> vorlon: I think you're right that rapmap-* should be amd64, thank, i'll bug the debian maintainer
<Laney> 👻
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.2] (no packageset)
<fginther> bdmurray, the cloud images section updates are complete in the release notes
<bdmurray> fginther: great, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<ogra> the flavour builds look unhappy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<ogra> oh, not just the flavours
<popey> ogra how so?
<RikMills> ogra: what is unhappy about them?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<ogra>   File "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/../lib/cdimage/mirror.py", line 47, in check_manifest
<ogra>     ".manifest has non-existent file %s" % name)
<ogra> UnknownManifestFile: .manifest has non-existent file /eoan/ubuntu-19.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<ogra> i got mails for all the last builds like this
<ahasenack> me too
<ahasenack> well, jsut for CD image ubuntu-server/eoan/daily failed to build on 20191017
<ogra> seems the isos have built though
<sil2100> I think Adam was moving the beta images somehow somewhere, so maybe he'll know more
<sil2100> infinity: ^
<RikMills> sil2100:  I think I recall just that issue a few releases back
<RikMills> error looks familiar, anyway
<Wimpress> infinity: ISOs for 17th are not on the server.
 * ogra dips his finger in the cake that RikMills just brought
<ogra> Wimpress, see above
<ogra> some manifest check fell over
<infinity> Wimpress: Patience.
<infinity> ogra: Fixed.
<ogra> :D
 * Wimpress is impatiently waiting to test :-)
<didrocks> got it, /me starts esoteric non english testing
 * Wimpress waits for the green edition....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<sil2100> No bugs please!
<sil2100> ;)
<RikMills> sil2100: that is ambitious! :P
<bdmurray> How about no new bugs?
<didrocks> sounds more realistics :)
<ogra> only pink bugs allowed today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<Wimpress> xnox: Looking good, iso boot performance restored :-)
<infinity> Wimpress: \o/
<philroche> bdmurray: Cloud section of wiki now updated
<popey> Ubuntu clean install on encryption from 20191017 worked here
 * didrocks is always installing in Gaellic for a non default seeded language with and without network
<coreycb> I have an autopkgtest fix for panko. I think I'll just SRU it but if it's ok to upload just let me know.
<cjwatson> didrocks: maith tú
<ogra> what is "brexit" in gaelic ?
<bdmurray> coreycb: that sounds like something to keep in -proposed until there is a real SRU
<didrocks> :)
<cjwatson> ogra: there are a few; my favourite coinage for it is "Sasamach" (portmanteau of Sasana → England and amach → out)
<ogra> hah
<coreycb> bdmurray: good point, I'll tag it appropriately and probably just upload tomorrow
<tsimonq2> Morning.
<RikMills> tsimonq2: afternoon
<rbalint> Ubuntu desktop amd64 clean install without encryption was succesful and also boots :-)
<rbalint> (20191017)
<RikMills> at the moment on a laptop that can't really test much, so any Kubuntu tests appreciated
<rbalint> the "Ready to go" window keeps spinning for a minute or so :-\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017.2)
<cyphermox> RikMills: ok; I'm grabbing a kubuntu image now, there were brief power outages here so I need to switch to a laptop anyway ;)
<tsimonq2> I can grab Kubuntu after I smoke test Lubuntu.
<RikMills> thanks!
<sil2100> I'm pulling in studio for a sanity run
<rbalint> is there an option i missed to save live session's wifi setup to the install target in ubiquity? lack of network connection was why initial setup kept spinning without any indication that it needs network
<willcooke> rbalint, it should be automatic
<jibel> rbalint, file a bug, it should be preserved
<jibel> used to
<rbalint> willcooke, jibel, makes sense, thanks!
<rbalint> LP: #42791
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 42791 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Network configuration set up in live CD session not saved in the installed system" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42791
<rbalint> 13 years old bug :-\
<jibel> no it's been fixed
<jibel> but maybe broke again
<rbalint> jibel, sounds much better :-)
<rbalint> jibel, i mean really
<jibel> oem, zfs, sb passed
<Eickmeyer> Ok, so I just woke-up to the world's biggest FTB message, only to find it actually built?
<ogra> yep
<Eickmeyer> Imma smoke-test Studio and likely give it the go-ahead.
<ogra> was only the publishing and adam massaged it through the pipes then
<Eickmeyer> ogra: Thanks.
<Eickmeyer> infinity must be one tired human.
<tsimonq2> Boom, Lubuntu's ready. :)
<Eickmeyer> Gonna take me a bit, I just woke up.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
 * tsimonq2 slides Eickmeyer a cofee
<tsimonq2> *coffee
<ogra> coffee to celebrate a release ?
<Eickmeyer> ^Something like that. Right now I've got adrenaline from that FTB email.
<ogra> put at least a small umbrella in !
<Eickmeyer> ogra: I still have to sign-off on Studio.
<ogra> oh, right, you said so
<Eickmeyer> I'm just glad I upgraded my internet a month ago. :P  This process used to take forever.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: zsync ftw
<infinity> ^
<Eickmeyer> Indeed, but even with zsync it used to take forever.
<Eickmeyer> I use zsync all the time.
<bdmurray> Laney: Should we release note bug 1847896?
<ubot5> bug 1847896 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Unable to shutdown or restart from log-in screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847896
<Laney> Sure, why not
<Laney> hopefully the first SRU is planned for quite soon
<ogra> popey, did you open a bug about your wifi-delays-boot-by-14-min yesterday ?
<ogra> seems there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1848333 but thats not really informative
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848333 in casper (Ubuntu) "wifi problem delays boot in live mode" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> ogra: The casper change should have resolved that.
<cyphermox_> ugh
<bdmurray> no ugh'ing
<ogra> bdmurray, what popey had was actually timesyncd ntp sync hodling the whole boot back because he installed offline
<cyphermox_> tsimonq2 did you manage to get kubuntu? I have the iso downloaded but power doesn't stick around long enough for me to successfully write the image to USB
<ogra> not sure if the casper change fixed that
<Eickmeyer> cyphermox_: I see your ugh and raise you a *sigh*
<cyphermox_> (I'm trying again, on a different system)
<cyphermox_> brownouts ...
<tsimonq2> cyphermox_: Not quite yet, should I?
<cyphermox_> oh I thought you said you were going to earlier
<cyphermox_> nevermind
<cyphermox_> I'm operating without backlog ;)
<cyphermox_> I went to shut off the circuit breakers to some of the appliances, they kept beeping being restarted
<tsimonq2> I mean, I can.
<cyphermox_> well
<cyphermox_> essentially I just mean: I'm not done, it's taking a while because of faulty equipment
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<cyphermox_> RikMills ^
<tsimonq2> I'm handling release day housekeeping for Lubuntu, let me know.
<RikMills> kubuntu can cause regional power problems ;)
<cyphermox_> don't think it's your fault ;)
<popey> ogra: no. Am afk
<ogra> and i thought kubuntu empowers *you*
<RikMills> we give, we take away....
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: I'm doing a sanity test on Studio on actual hardware.
<jibel> vmware is good
<Eickmeyer> jibel: Agreed, but we don't support the lowlatency kernel on vitrual machines as it's known to cause problems.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: thanks!
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dkms (disco-proposed/main) [2.6.1-4ubuntu2.3 => 2.6.1-4ubuntu2.4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dkms (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3-3ubuntu9.6 => 2.3-3ubuntu9.7] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<Eickmeyer> Studio is go.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: \o/
<xnox> bdmurray:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#Wrong_Bootloader_Device_with_2_or_more_drives
<xnox> but you have email about it
<cyphermox_> RikMills well, full disk encryption install works fine
<cyphermox_> I have something to say about screen scaliing though :)
<RikMills> tell it to KDE? we depend on them for that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<vorlon> has anyone in London seen LP: #1848333 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1848404 in casper (Ubuntu Eoan) "duplicate for #1848333 ubiquity crashes on wireless installation with gi.repository.GLib.GError: nm-manager-error-quark: Not authorized to control networking" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848404
<vorlon> uh, possibly since it's apparently been triaged in ways that didn't show up in my mail ;)
<willcooke> :D
<infinity> *cough*FixReleased*cough*
<vorlon> yep
<infinity> But also, it ruined our day.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that was in interesting FTB to wake up to this morning.
<tsimonq2> *cough* switch to Calamares *cough* *cough* :)
<ogra> you and your seafood all the time ...
<tsimonq2> XD
<ogra> :)
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: Remember, I tried it. Even deep fried, it's too rubbery for my liking.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: I actually kind of liked it.
<tsimonq2> I agree that it is a bit rubbery, but it does the job.
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: I know! I was there! lol
<tsimonq2> I'd eat it again.
<Eickmeyer> Not sure I would. :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Maybe next year we should reserve spots at the Greek place ahead of time. XD
<ogra> Eickmeyer, the trick is called aioli
<ogra> (to dip them in)
<tsimonq2> ^^^
<Eickmeyer> I'll give it another try if the opportunity presents itself.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Let's follow up elsewhere about having some sort of Ubuntu dinner.
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: Agreed.
<philroche> bdmurray: infinity: Are there any outstanding tests and do you have a release time in mind? CPC is ready with serial 20191017
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<sil2100> philroche: ok, I think we're all good
<sil2100> philroche: you can proceed!
<philroche> sil2100: ack
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.3, Eoan 19.10 | Archive: Closed | Focal Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<tsimonq2> \o/
<cjwatson> Well done
<tsimonq2> Subscribed to focal-changes. ;)
<tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/installer-team/debootstrap/merge_requests/36
<tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/merge_requests/261
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (disco-proposed/main) [240-6ubuntu5.7 => 240-6ubuntu5.8] (core)
<ddstreet> sru admins, can you reject the older systemd upload to disco, that's been in the queue for a few days.  this new upload includes everything from the last one plus another fix.
<vorlon> ddstreet: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (disco-proposed) [240-6ubuntu5.8]
<vorlon> juliank: hi, when you updated seed-new-release to include log.gz, was it intentional that you didn't also include artifacts.tar.gz?
<juliank> vorlon: I updated that? I don't remember
<vorlon> juliank: in May 2018 ;)
<ogra> back in the days ...
<ogra> ... when we were young
<juliank> In any case I don't know the answer
<vorlon> juliank: I think we need to copy everything forward, so that each release is self-contained; so if you don't specifically remember wanting to not do that, I'll trust that this is what we want
<juliank> Possibly probably
<vorlon> (and I didn't notice this until after I had already nuked autopkgtest-cosmic, because your fix landed before disco opened; so we have all the logs but will be missing some of the artifacts, oops)
<juliank> I think there are worse things in the world than that
<vorlon> yes, a few :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-4ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-3ubuntu9.7]
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: Focal wiki created; what happened to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FFSeries/ReleaseSchedule ?
<infinity> tsimonq2: It got moved to where it belongs?
<tsimonq2> infinity: It is not showing as a subpage of the wiki I created.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Focal Focca, right?
<infinity> No.
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<tsimonq2> Ugh.
<tsimonq2> Yay, early cycle typos.
<infinity> Right, off to get some rest.  Will open in the morning.
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- I intend to init first thing in the morning.
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll make sure you're around to babysit before I press ze button.
<cjwatson> infinity: OK.  By default I'll be around from 10ish after morning meeting, but can be around from 9ish if need be.
<infinity> cjwatson: Mmkay.
<tsimonq2> infinity: As you might have seen, I took care of lintian and debootstrap PRs upstream. You're welcome to do those uploads, or I can, your choice.
<tsimonq2> And, devscripts needs a no-change rebuild.
<tsimonq2> Those are the three I have my eyes on.
<cjwatson> I merged the debootstrap one on salsa
<tsimonq2> Thanks. lamby merged lintian earlier.
<cjwatson> (not going to upload it, going out)
<tsimonq2> NMU? :P
<tsimonq2> (I'm not feeling that crazy today, unless you seriously want me to.)
<cjwatson> I don't much care
<tsimonq2> I guess I could join the Debian Installer team on Salsa and do a team upload.
<tsimonq2> Nice, lamby uploaded Lintian already.
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-18
<RikMills> morning. do we have an ETA at all for turning on upgrades?
<bashfulrobot> RikMills: There was a small discussion in #ubuntu-flavors - 1 week was the magic number
<bashfulrobot> (3:48 Pm PST)
<RikMills> bashfulrobot: I saw. That is not true
<bashfulrobot> Ah ok.
<bashfulrobot> Just relaying what was said (in channel) / seen (by me). 🙂
<bashfulrobot> Maybe something more concret will pop up here then.
<RikMills> bashfulrobot: some releases (artful) is has been done on release day.
<RikMills> bashfulrobot: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/10/10/%23ubuntu-release.html#t16:55
<bashfulrobot> RikMills: Thank you for the info!
<RikMills> bashfulrobot: on the other hand, given the fun yesterday, it could be a bit longer this time. hence me asking here :)
<infinity> RikMills: We were vaguely undecided when discussed yesterday if we should JFDI or maybe wait for a weekend of potential bugs to roll in and reevaluate on Monday.
<infinity> RikMills: Obviously, JFDI didn't win out, but that was just inertia, I think.  I'll give it some thought today while opening FF.
<RikMills> infinity: all fair enough :). I only ask as I am seeing the usual 'why doesn't this work yet/when will this work??' posts in various places
<RikMills> answered as 'when the release team decide it is ok. could be soon, could be a few days'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<tomreyn> about upgrades, it's also unfortunate that the release notes don't mention that those are not available from the start, but make it look like it would be.
<infinity> tomreyn: I could have made the "in the coming days" hedged statement, but I didn't.
<tomreyn> infinity: ah you considered it, and thought went into it, then i'm happy. :)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, before autosync gets turned on, can we please do the proj transition? (I think you want also perl, but they shouldn't entangle), also syncing texlive might be useful to avoid usual test failures when opening...
<rbalint> infinity, i'd also like to start libevent with either a sync from experimental or i can upload -0ubuntu1 according to your preference
<rbalint> infinity, it is not started in Debian yet: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=942440
<ubot5> Debian bug 942440 in release.debian.org "transition: libevent" [Normal,Open]
<infinity> rbalint: Not started in Debian yet doesn't give me high confidence for doing it quickly before we open, unless you've tested all the rdeps.
<rbalint> infinity, i have rebuilt them as stated in the Debian bug: https://launchpad.net/~rbalint/+archive/ubuntu/scratch4/+packages , but have not tested the rebuilt versions
<infinity> rbalint: Okay, well, revisit this when we have an archive? :P
<rbalint> infinity, there are no big changes, but i can wait for Debian or do bileto test run
<rbalint> infinity, sure, it is not super urgent
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (bionic-proposed/main) [0.37ubuntu0.5 => 0.37ubuntu0.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (xenial-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu0.12 => 0.28ubuntu0.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (trusty-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu0.13 => 0.18ubuntu0.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (disco-proposed/main) [0.39ubuntu2.1 => 0.39ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (disco-proposed) [0.39ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.37ubuntu0.6]
<apw> trusty ^ ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.18ubuntu0.14]
<sil2100> apw: is that bad?
<apw> isn't trusty EOL, now in ESM ?
<sil2100> apw: true, so maybe I should get that pushed to ESM instead then - or is something as base like this good to still push into the regular pockets?
<sil2100> (if we don't want it, I'll drop it from -proposed)
<sil2100> infinity: ^
<infinity> sil2100: Drop it from proposed.  I can ESM it for you, or you can.
<sil2100> ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6869 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python3.8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.8.0-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.8-1~18.04 => 3.6.9-1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.12] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.3 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (disco-proposed/main) [1.10ubuntu5.1 => 1.10ubuntu5.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.95ubuntu0.4 => 1.0.95ubuntu0.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (eoan-proposed/main) [1.0.116ubuntu1 => 1.0.116ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.112ubuntu1.1 => 1.0.112ubuntu1.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.9 => 1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debootstrap [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.116ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (eoan-proposed/main) [1.0.116ubuntu1 => 1.0.116ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.116ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debootstrap [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.112ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debootstrap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.95ubuntu0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debootstrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.9 => 1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.95ubuntu0.4 => 1.0.95ubuntu0.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.112ubuntu1.1 => 1.0.112ubuntu1.2] (core)
<doko> sil2100: ^^^ your changelog doesn't match your change ... ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.112ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.95ubuntu0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.10]
<sil2100> doko: ouchey, the eoan one indeed mentions the wrong thingy ;)
<sil2100> But the bug linked is correct at least!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.2.7-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 1:6.2.8-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.2.7-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 1:6.2.8-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> infinity:  "re: only-ubiquity uses less resources" but it does use gnome-shell, albeit with less things started. And all other flavours have switched to booting direct to live session. So it must not be that resource intencive
<Laney> focal autopkgtests appear to be working http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-gzip
<Laney> probably be finished by the time anyone clicks that link :>
<sil2100> Laney: sweeeeeet
<sil2100> Laney: oh, I know I'm a nooob, but is it ok that it says eoan?
<sil2100> adt-eoan-amd64-gzip-20191008-021312
<sil2100> (and using eoan-proposed)
<sil2100> Ok I'm a noob
<sil2100> Adam explained it for me
<sil2100> Laney: ignoreee, I'm just too impatient
<LocutusOfBorg>  /joke mode on speaking of impatience and autopkgtests fixed... syncpackage perl? :) /joke mode off
<infinity> Laney: Do you still need to "turn something on", or are we good to go from your end now that you're happy with your test test?
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, to be clear, I'm not married to ubiquity-dm in any way, I was explaining why it existed. :P
<infinity> xnox: The reasons may well be approaching obsolete.
<xnox> infinity:  ack
<Laney> infinity: It's good from me
<infinity> Laney: \o/
<infinity> vorlon, stgraber: Can one of you do the limequat twiddling for the new series in the ISO tracker?
<Laney> vorlon: It occurs to me that you ought to be able to re-run seed-new-release with the correct release pairs for previous releases, so that we can then drop the old swift containers
<Laney> it should copy up anything that's missing in the target and available elsewhere
<Laney> Once we an assume that all releases are consistent in swift I'll write a script to purge them out of swift/autopkgtest.db which we can run at EOL
<Laney> s/an/can/
<ThetaBetaLambda> Anyone actually have do-release-upgrade report the new update without using the -d option yet?
<infinity> ThetaBetaLambda: This is not a support channel.
<ThetaBetaLambda> Alrighty, was just curious.
<infinity> ThetaBetaLambda: I was giving it a bit of time to see if anyone's reported any dire upgrade bugs before I open the floodgates.  I might do so later.
<ThetaBetaLambda> infinity Cool, just excited to switch over, but didn't want to go full tilt into dev. Congrats on the release, looks pretty great so far!
<Odd_Bloke> Limequat Twiddling is my favourite 90s prog band
<infinity> Yay, archive-reports are reporty.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Is the focal archive already open?
<infinity> Eickmeyer: The topic and LP both say no.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: It's open enough to throw things at the queue, if you're super impatient, but I'll be staging a perl transition before we're wide open, and there may be another thing or tow.
<infinity> or two...
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Ok. Just making sure. I'm working on something doko threw to Xubuntu and Studio (bug 1848755), so I suppose I could at least throw ubuntustudio-meta in the queue for that fix.
<ubot5> bug 1848755 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu and ubuntustudio should not depend on apt-offline (or fix it)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848755
<doko> Eickmeyer: you could wait a few days as well ;)
<Eickmeyer> doko: I'm sure, but I might as well get it out of the way. I also have to replace scribus with scribus-ng, but that requires a sync request to even get it in the archive.
<Eickmeyer> OR, perhaps not.
<Eickmeyer> Er.. yeah, it will.
<Eickmeyer> doko: Yeah, you're right. Germinate isn't pulling from focal yet, so even though I made the fix in the seed, it still shows no changes when updated.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (focal-proposed/main) [10.2ubuntu7 => 11ubuntu1] (core)
<Eickmeyer> doko: Nevermind, I found the issue. I need to fix that.
<doko> ta
<infinity> Eickmeyer: By "germinate isn't pulling from focal" you meant "I forgot to update update.cfg in my meta" right? :)
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Indeed. *facepalm*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (focal-proposed) [11ubuntu1]
<infinity> Eickmeyer: Dude, the number of stupid human tricks I forget because I only do them every 6 months is an embarassing and ever-growing list.  How do you think I knew that one was YOUR issue? :P
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Because you did the exact same thing, I'm guessing. XD
 * infinity nods.
<vorlon> infinity, stgraber: limequatting
<infinity> vorlon: \o/
<vorlon> Laney: seed-new-release> yeah, I'm basically doing that, with some modifications to the script to optimize it and only copy the things that are missing
<vorlon> infinity: limequatted
<infinity> vorlon: limey, that was quick.
<vorlon> I'm no scurvy dog
<LocutusOfBorg> i hope we can do it now ^^ (proj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proj (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-1 => 6.2.0-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<infinity> Patience.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-dev-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [0.173ubuntu1 => 0.174] (no packageset) (sync)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Is the proj transition done in Debian, and a no-brainer for Ubuntu?
<infinity> (And why is this one more special than all the other transitions we'll get with auto-sync?)
<vorlon> Laney: so, the yakkety copies are done and I'm working on the deletion; the zesty copies are also done; and I'm working through artful
<infinity> It looks like it's mostly leaf packages, I don't see how it'll need much careful handling.
<Laney> vorlon: Tip top
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libevent (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.8-stable-4build1 => 2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libevent [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-dev-tools [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.174]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (focal-proposed/main) [2.33-2ubuntu1 => 2.33.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dh-python (focal-proposed/main) [4.20190722ubuntu1 => 4.20191017ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lto-blacklist (focal-proposed/primary) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-defaults (focal-proposed/main) [3.7.5-1 => 3.7.5-1ubuntu1] (core)
<infinity> doko: Do we want the py-defaults and dh-python before any python packages build (including rebuilds as a result of the perl transition)?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (focal-proposed) [2.33.1-1ubuntu1]
<doko> infinity: do we really need the perl transition before the python3.8 intro? see my email to ubuntu-devel, I was planning to do that before starting the syncs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.1.11-stable-1~exp0]
<infinity> doko: perl was my one thing I had planned for weeks to do pre-opening, just to get half of it for "free".
<doko> well, then lets do that in parallel
<infinity> And cause the lower half of a perl transition (the bit that makes debhelper and debconf temporarily break) is much easier with a frozen archive.
<doko> xnox isn't ready for boost and z14, so everything is fine
<infinity> Mmkay.
<doko> infinity: then please tell me when debhelper and debconf are safe again
<infinity> doko: Perl's still building, so it's safe right now if you want to accept those two python bits to prepare for your later plans.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proj [sync] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
<infinity> I'm going to grab a bit of food and be back to work on things into the late evening.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dh-python [source] (focal-proposed) [4.20191017ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-defaults [source] (focal-proposed) [3.7.5-1ubuntu1]
<doko> ok, then I'm doing the first batch of 3.8 stuff before you come back
<infinity> doko: How does this lto-blacklist package work?  Will something depend on it, or do we need to preseed it into buildd chroots?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lto-blacklist [source] (focal-proposed) [1]
<doko> infinity: yes, dpkg-dev
<infinity> Ew. :/
<infinity> But okay.
<doko> also in my email to ubuntu-devel
<infinity> The email didn't explain how it would get pulled in. :P
<doko> ahh, ok
<doko> dpkg-buildflags needs it
<infinity> Yeah, I understand the justification.
<infinity> Still ew. :)
<infinity> But I concede that all the alternatives suck.
<infinity> Back in a few.
<doko> infinity: are the transition trackers already following focal?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lto-blacklist [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.30.0-7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lto-blacklist [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.30.0-7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
<doko> infinity, vorlon: is the publisher still on manual?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.30.0-7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [5.30.0-7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.2-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
<infinity> doko: Nope.
<infinity> doko: Err, nope to the publisher question, yup to the tracker question.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [armhf] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [arm64] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [i386] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
<tsimonq2> devscripts can just be synced to satisfy ncr requirements, since the Ubuntu delta was upstreamed.
<tsimonq2> lintian was already uploaded with my change, syncing as well.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (focal-proposed/main) [2.19.6ubuntu1 => 2.19.7] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (focal-proposed/main) [2.22.0 => 2.28.0] (core) (sync)
<tsimonq2> I notice sil2100 didn't take care of debootstrap in Focal, uploading that too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.116ubuntu1 => 1.0.116ubuntu2] (core)
<tsimonq2> I'll do Lubuntu uploads in a bit, but if someone from the Release Team could approve those three, it'd make it a little smoother.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.116ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.28.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.19.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.30.0-7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [5.30.0-7] (core)
<doko> infinity: the perl transition tracker isn't yet ready, so I'll go for the first batch of python3.8 rebuild first
<tsimonq2> devscripts FTBFS seems to be related to python3.8
<doko> crap, forgot to promote python3.8
<doko> then lets do the perl basics first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.30.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.30.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.30.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.30.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.30.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.30.0-7]
<Eickmeyer> infinity: germinate is still angry:" No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/focal"
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Wait for debootstrap to migrate.
<infinity> Or symlink it locally.
<tsimonq2> ^^
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: ack
<Eickmeyer> meh... symlink... ok.... ... why didn't i think of that.... *facepalm*
<tsimonq2> That's one of the reasons I wanted to knock debootstrap out before I left for a bit, because I'm too lazy to figure out where I should symlink. :P
<tsimonq2> But yeah.
<tsimonq2> germinate calls debootstrap directly.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: sudo ln -s gutsy /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/focal
<Eickmeyer> Wow, clear back to gutsy. Wow.
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2, infinity: thanks
<tsimonq2> I've wondered if we should clean up that legacy stuff. Perhaps make EOL specify old-releases.u.c as a default mirror if we're really thinking about keeping them around.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clearsilver (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.5-4 => 0.10.5-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g2 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.72-8 => 0.72-8build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> debootstrap takes a mirror argument, it's not really a big deal.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flow-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.68-12.5build6 => 1:0.68-12.5build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdal (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-1build2 => 2.4.2+dfsg-1build3] (kubuntu)
<vorlon> as far as the ever-expanding list of symlinks is concerned, it would be nice if debootstrap knew how to default when the target is Ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: highlight (focal-proposed/universe) [3.41-2build1 => 3.41-2build2] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icheck (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-6.3build4 => 0.9.7-6.3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libace-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.92-8 => 1.92-8build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> But it doesn't know the target is ubuntu until you pick a series, and it knows it because of the symlink. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libai-fann-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-4build1 => 0.10-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbio-scf-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03-4 => 1.03-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-dsa-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19-1build3 => 0.19-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcss-minifier-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2build4 => 0.09-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-streamserializer-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-1build9 => 0.07-1build10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hivex (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.18-1 => 1.3.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libafs-pag-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-2build1 => 1.02-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-methodmaker-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.24-1build5 => 2.24-1build6] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-streamdeserializer-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-1.1build4 => 0.06-1.1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifeffit (focal-proposed/multiverse) [2:1.2.11d-10.2build5 => 2:1.2.11d-10.2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-random-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.15-1build1 => 0.15-1build2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbackuppc-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.59-1 => 0.59-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdr-sundown-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-1build6 => 0.02-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgetdata (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-6 => 0.10.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-imlib2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.03-1build7 => 2.03-1build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblocale-gettext-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.07-3build3 => 1.07-3build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnanomsg-raw-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build3 => 0.10-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-idn-encode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.500-1 => 2.500-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librg-blast-parser-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.03-6 => 0.03-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsort-key-top-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-3 => 0.08-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-bidi-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.15-1 => 2.15-1build1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: obexftp (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24-6 => 0.24-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-rsyncp-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.74-2.1ubuntu4 => 0.74-2.1ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1 => 0.05-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-bluetooth-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.41-2build1 => 0.41-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsolv (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.35-2ubuntu1 => 0.6.35-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libzerg-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-7 => 1.0.4-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhdate (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2build1 => 1.6.02-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpg-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.1.1-7 => 1:2.1.1-7build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I don't know enough about debootstrap internals to engineer a proper solution (yet?).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmusicbrainz-discid-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.04-1build1 => 0.04-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-gamin-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-2build5 => 0.1-2build6] (no packageset)
<infinity> I mean, we could have the list of targets in debootstrap itself, so it's adding a line instead of adding a symlink.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: owfs (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2p3+dfsg1-4 => 3.2p3+dfsg1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stfl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-1.3build9 => 0.22-1.3build10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psortb (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.6+dfsg-1 => 3.0.6+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> But the result would be the same.
<infinity> And if no one looks in the directory, there's nothing to upset them.
<tsimonq2> Right, there's a negligible difference between a line in a file and a simple symlink.
<doko> infinity: ^^^ that's perl stage1, don't accept yet. and maybe add anything else for the perl unbreakage
<infinity> Honestly, I don't think anyone would actually care if debdiff used git format diffs and showed the symlink instead of a copy of the file.
<tsimonq2> Well, I'd assume that's the direction we're going if git-ubuntu is eventually going to become standard.
<tsimonq2> It is a good point, though.
<infinity> doko: perl binaries are published.
<doko> infinity: hmm, archive.ubuntu.com doesn't see them
<infinity> rmadison does.
<doko> so is it safe to accept?
<infinity> Yup.
<infinity> rmadison is based on a mirror of dists on snakefruit that is mirrored from ftpmaster, so if rmadison says it's there, it's there enough for the buildds.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgetdata [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpg-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.1.1-7build1]
<infinity> Now, I don't recall anymore if stage1 has a more fiddly order than just "do all of stage1", but you'll find out in a hurry if anything is FTBFS and doesn't have a newer version in Debian to sync. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [0.198 => 0.199] (ubuntustudio)
<doko> hmm, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/447316868/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.libgetdata_0.10.0-6build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<infinity> Right, probably have to start with making sure debhelper is installable.
 * infinity go asks a chroot how to do that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmusicbrainz-discid-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-bluetooth-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.41-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librg-blast-parser-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsort-key-top-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-bidi-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted obexftp [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psortb [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.6+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblocale-gettext-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.07-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-idn-encode-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.500-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-gamin-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted owfs [source] (focal-proposed) [3.2p3+dfsg1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnanomsg-raw-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libzerg-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsolv [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.35-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stfl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22-1.3build10]
<tsimonq2> infinity, cjwatson: Random question; Launchpad calls debdiff directly, yeah? Or does it use an alternative diff program?
<infinity> doko: libfile-magic-perl needs rebuilt first.
<infinity> doko: ... or you could just accept everything and watch it fail. :P
<infinity> libfile-libmagic-perl, even.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libace-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.92-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libai-fann-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbio-scf-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.03-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-dsa-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.19-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcss-minifier-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-streamserializer-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.07-1build10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-rsyncp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.74-2.1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimage-imlib2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.03-1build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libafs-pag-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.02-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-methodmaker-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.24-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-streamdeserializer-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.06-1.1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhdate [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.59-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdr-sundown-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-random-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15-1build2]
<infinity> doko: Oh, that's just for the dh-fortran-mod thing, though.
<infinity> doko: Regular debhelper should be fine.
<doko> too many lp timeouts, even for accepting stuff
<doko> libfile-magic-perl doesn't even show up in the tracker
<infinity> doko: libfile-libmagic-perl
<infinity> In level 2, in theory.  But the tracker's not super good at tracking transitive build-deps.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clearsilver [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g2 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.72-8build1]
<doko> uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted highlight [source] (focal-proposed) [3.41-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted icheck [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.7-6.3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flow-tools [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.68-12.5build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hivex [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdal [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.2+dfsg-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifeffit [source] (focal-proposed) [2:1.2.11d-10.2build6]
<infinity> I'll be around for some hours still, so I can just cheat and keep doing mass-give-backs until it all sticks if you want to upload all of level 2 too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntustudio-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [0.199]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-libmagic-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.16-1build1 => 1.16-1build2] (no packageset)
<infinity> Order isn't particularly relevant, unlike scary things like haskell.
<infinity> If it builds, you win, if it doesn't, try again when deps are happy.
<infinity> (Well, and some probably need code changes, but those should all by syncable from Debian by now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-libmagic-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16-1build2]
<infinity> Given that this perl is in testing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-automaton (focal-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.16.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon, et. al: Is there an AA that wants to nuke some packages?
<tsimonq2> I'd like to start Qt 4 removals.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity,  i remember putting it in my special list because of some entanglement with something broken in unstable but I don't remember what TBH
<tsimonq2> By my estimation it'll be Many removals.
<infinity> tsimonq2: File a many removals bug.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Okay.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Unless it's "remove qt4-x11 and all its rdeps"...
<tsimonq2> infinity: Yeah, that's it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I just have to spot check flavors and such.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I don't want to have a metapackage removed accidentally. :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: seeded-in-ubuntu qt4-x11 says you can't do that yet.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm aware.
<infinity> Make that return empty, then we'll talk.
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Did someone get anywhere re: moving ubuntuwire things like that over to a server with an SLA?
<infinity> (and not by violently editing other people's seeds)
<tsimonq2> Who said it had to be violent? :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Nope, but I do intend to have that conversation Soon(tm).
<tsimonq2> (Nah, I'll do it with the consent of the flavors.)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Okay, sounds good.
<infinity> I mean, I have no issues with ubuntuwire people maintaining it, and I don't at all want to steal it from them, I'd just like to be able to get to it when they're not around, and have Canonical IS get to it when I'm not around, etc.
<tsimonq2> I never did actually get info on what ubuntuwire is/was. Is this something I could have been using all this time? :P
<tsimonq2> And yeah, in my view it'd be ideal to just have it in a Git repository so existing people could maintain it, and IS could also pull it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Oh, and by the way: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=942599
<ubot5> Debian bug 942599 in devscripts "devscripts: symlinks cause unnecessary noise" [Normal,Open]
<infinity> The front page of ubuntuwire.org describes what it is.  Some of the other info on it might be a bit out of date.
<infinity> At least, I hope the "machines" page that lists hosts running hardy, jaunty, and lucid isn't current.
<tsimonq2> "...please contact the Server Administration Team..." oh nice, imaginary 404 team.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amanda (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.5.1-2build2 => 1:3.5.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binkd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1a-99-1 => 1.1a-99-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: claws-mail (focal-proposed/universe) [3.17.4-1 => 3.17.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparmor (focal-proposed/main) [2.13.3-5ubuntu1 => 2.13.3-5ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: courier (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1build1 => 1.0.6-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: centreon-connectors (focal-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1 => 18.10.0-1build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Worth noting in that bug report that (I believe, please double check) patchutils patch(1) now supports git formatted diffs.  Pretty sure any push-back against gittish features in debdiff in the past would have been because patch couldn't apply them.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cyrus-imapd (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.11-1 => 3.0.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eperl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.14-23build1 => 2.2.14-23build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epic5 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1build5 => 2.0.1-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: exim4 (focal-proposed/main) [4.92.1-1ubuntu3 => 4.92.1-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ftpmirror (focal-proposed/universe) [1.96+dfsg-16 => 1.96+dfsg-16build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elinks (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13~20190125-3ubuntu1 => 0.13~20190125-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: exactimage (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: genders (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-1build1 => 1.22-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epic4 (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1build5 => 1:2.10.6-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeradius (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.19+dfsg-3 => 3.0.19+dfsg-3build1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Perhaps I'm just a little young here, but I don't remember a time in which I couldn't apply a Git-formatted patch using patch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphicsmagick (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4+really1.3.33+hg16115-1 => 1.4+really1.3.33+hg16115-1build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexchat (focal-proposed/universe) [2.14.2-5 => 2.14.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inn2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.6.3-2build1 => 2.6.3-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: irssi (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1-1ubuntu2 => 1.2.1-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kamailio (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.3-1build3 => 5.2.3-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lcgdm (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.0-1 => 1.13.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphviz (focal-proposed/universe) [2.40.1-7build1 => 2.40.1-7build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inn (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.7.2q-46 => 1:1.7.2q-46build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kvirc (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1 => 4:5.0.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: That time was "most of my life".
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icinga (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.2+ds-3build1 => 1.14.2+ds-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libacme-damn-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-1build3 => 0.08-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jellyfish (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.10-2 => 2.2.10-2build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: It doesn't surprise me that this was the case, I'll at least give you that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libai-decisiontree-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1build1 => 0.11-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.04-5build1 => 0.04-5build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalgorithm-svm-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-2build3 => 0.13-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalien-wxwidgets-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.69+dfsg-2build1 => 0.69+dfsg-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache-db-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-1 => 0.16-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapt-pkg-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.1.36 => 0.1.36build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libastro-fits-cfitsio-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12-1build1 => 1.12-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-cd-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-11build1 => 0.05-11build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-flac-decoder-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3+dfsg-2build6 => 0.3+dfsg-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalgorithm-combinatorics-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27-2build5 => 0.27-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalias-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.32-11build5 => 2.32-11build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache-ssllookup-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.00-04-2build1 => 2.00-04-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libattribute-storage-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-1build1 => 0.09-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-flac-header-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4-3build1 => 2.4-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalgorithm-lbfgs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-2build5 => 0.16-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libarray-refelem-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.00+ds-1build3 => 1.00+ds-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache-authenhook-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.00-04+pristine-6build1 => 2.00-04+pristine-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-ecasound-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-4build1 => 1.01-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-mixer-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-7build5 => 0.7-7build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-krb5-admin-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-1build9 => 0.17-1build10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-krb5-simple-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.43-2build7 => 0.43-2build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-pam-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-3build6 => 0.16-3build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-smb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.91-6build6 => 0.91-6build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libautobox-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1build1 => 3.0.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-compiling-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-1build5 => 0.06-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-check-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.22-1build1 => 0.22-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-perlreq-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82-5build3 => 0.82-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libberkeleydb-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.62-1 => 0.62-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-scan-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-1build1 => 1.01-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-libwrap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1build3 => 0.23-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-tacacsplus-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.26-1build5 => 0.26-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-annotation-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.44-2build6 => 0.44-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-utils-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27-1build5 => 0.27-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbit-vector-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [7.4-1build5 => 7.4-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbsd-arc4random-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.50-6build6 => 1.50-6build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbson-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1 => 0.8.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcache-memcached-fast-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.25-1build1 => 0.25-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcache-mmap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-3build6 => 0.11-3build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-krb5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9-5build4 => 1.9-5build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libautovivification-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1build1 => 0.18-1build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbio-samtools-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.43-2 => 1.43-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbsd-resource-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.2911-1build3 => 1.2911-1build4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcache-memcached-getparserxs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-2 => 0.01-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcdk-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [20150928-1build6 => 20150928-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-sasl-cyrus-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-server-10build6 => 0.13-server-10build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libboost-geometry-utils-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-2build6 => 0.15-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcdb-file-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.99-1build4 => 0.99-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-ppaddr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-1build1 => 0.06-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbssolv-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-1 => 0.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclang-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-4build7 => 0.09-4build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-xsaccessor-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.19-3build2 => 1.19-3build3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompress-bzip2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.26-1build3 => 2.26-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompress-raw-bzip2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.087-1 => 2.087-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.087-1 => 2.087-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libconfig-augeas-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.000-2build4 => 1.000-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libconvert-scalar-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12-1build1 => 1.12-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcookie-baker-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1 => 0.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-cast5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-2build1 => 0.05-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-des-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.07-3 => 2.07-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-load-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build3 => 0.10-1build4] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompress-lz4-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.25+ds-1build1 => 0.25+ds-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompress-snappy-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24+ds-2 => 0.24+ds-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libconvert-uulib-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.5~dfsg-1build1 => 1:1.5~dfsg-1build2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-cracklib-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7-2build5 => 1.7-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-eksblowfish-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.009-2build4 => 0.009-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-pkcs12-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-rijndael-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14-1 => 1.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-twofish-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.17-2build1 => 2.17-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcurses-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.36-1build3 => 1.36-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcommon-sense-perl (focal-proposed/main) [3.74-2build5 => 3.74-2build6] (core, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libconvert-binary-c-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.78-1build3 => 0.78-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-dh-gmp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.00012-1build5 => 0.00012-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.12-1 => 1.8.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-unixcrypt-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1build2 => 0.11-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-peek-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.48-1build1 => 0.48-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-swap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-1build2 => 0.08-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-uuid-libuuid-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-3build2 => 0.05-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdate-simple-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0300-2 => 3.0300-2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbi-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.642-1 => 1.642-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompress-raw-lzma-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.087-1 => 2.087-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.09-1build2 => 0.09-1build3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-alias-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.21-1build1 => 1.21-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-util-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.66-1build1 => 0.66-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdatetime-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2:1.51-1 => 2:1.51-1build1] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-dprof-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [20110802.00-3build5 => 20110802.00-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-refcount-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-2build4 => 0.10-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevice-cdio-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1build1 => 2.0.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevice-usb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.37-2build1 => 0.37-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-elf-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.42-1build3 => 1.42-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-blowfish-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.14-1build5 => 2.14-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-structure-util-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-1build4 => 0.16-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-callsite-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1build1 => 1.0.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-size-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.83-1 => 0.83-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-crc-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22.2-1build1 => 0.22.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-md2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.04+dfsg-1build1 => 2.04+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-ssleay-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.73.06-1build2 => 0.73.06-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-leak-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.03-3build5 => 0.03-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-jhash-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build2 => 0.10-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-uuid-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.220-1build4 => 1.220-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-md4-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9+dfsg-2build1 => 1.9+dfsg-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevice-serialport-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-3build5 => 1.04-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-sha-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.02-1build1 => 6.02-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-whirlpool-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.09-1.1build1 => 1.09-1.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libencode-detect-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-5build1 => 1.01-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libencode-hanextra-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-5build1 => 0.23-5build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libencode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.01-1 => 3.01-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libevent-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.27-1 => 1.27-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-extattr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.09-4build5 => 1.09-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-fnmatch-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-2build5 => 0.02-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-mmagic-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09008-2build4 => 0.09008-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilehandle-fmode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-2build1 => 0.14-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-sha3-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-1build1 => 1.04-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libencode-eucjpms-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-3build6 => 0.07-3build7] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-3build1 => 1.01-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-fcntllock-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.22-3build3 => 0.22-3build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-sync-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-2build5 => 0.11-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-smbclient-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1 => 3.2-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilter-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.59-2 => 1.59-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfreecontact-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-7 => 0.08-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgd-perl (focal-proposed/main) [2.71-2 => 2.71-2build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeo-ip-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.51-1build1 => 1.51-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libemail-address-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-1build1 => 1.04-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfcgi-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.78-2build2 => 0.78-2build3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-df-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.92-6build3 => 0.92-6build4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfont-freetype-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-1 => 0.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeo-distance-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-2build4 => 0.13-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgit-raw-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.79-6 => 0.79-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgraphics-libplot-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-7build1 => 2.2.2-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libguard-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.023-1build4 => 1.023-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libheimdal-kadm5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-5build1 => 0.08-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-gumbo-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-2build1 => 0.18-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libencode-jis2k-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.03-1build4 => 0.03-1build5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-statvfs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82-3build5 => 0.82-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeo-shapelib-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-4 => 0.22-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgssapi-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.28-3build1 => 0.28-3build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-escape-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1build1 => 1.10-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-template-pro-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9510-1build6 => 0.9510-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-tidy5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-1 => 1.04-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-exif-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.01-1build6 => 2.01-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-sane-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1build3 => 0.14-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimager-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.011+dfsg-1 => 1.011+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-lchown-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-2build4 => 0.02-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libglib-perl (focal-proposed/main) [3:1.329.1-1 => 3:1.329.1-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-parser-perl (focal-proposed/main) [3.72-3build2 => 3.72-3build3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhttp-parser-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-1build4 => 0.17-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-seek-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-2build1 => 0.06-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinternals-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-2build5 => 1.1-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-dirent-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.05-1build6 => 0.05-1build7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-fdpass-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-pty-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.08-1.1build6 => 1:1.08-1.1build7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libjavascript-minifier-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1build4 => 0.11-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfuse-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.1+20180422git6becd92d7fce3fc411d7c-4build1 => 0.16.1+20180422git6becd92d7fce3fc411d7c-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-tidy-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.60-4 => 1.60-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinline-java-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.66-2build1 => 0.66-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-epoll-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.03-2build5 => 0.03-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libipc-sharelite-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-4build2 => 0.17-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblchown-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-3build4 => 1.01-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblingua-stem-snowball-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.952-3build3 => 0.952-3build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-dvb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03-2build1 => 1.03-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-fd-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.011-2 => 0.011-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-prctl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3build3 => 1.6.0-3build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhash-storediterator-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.008-2build1 => 0.008-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libintl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.26-2build3 => 1.26-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkeyword-simple-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.04-1build1 => 0.04-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-acl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1build1 => 0.05-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-pid-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.04-1build5 => 0.04-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblocale-hebrew-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.05-1build5 => 1.05-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-librsvg-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-8build4 => 0.07-8build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblexical-sealrequirehints-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.011-4 => 0.011-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblist-moreutils-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.416-1build4 => 0.416-1build5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-interface-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.09-1build4 => 1.09-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-bigint-gmp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6006-1 => 1.6006-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-epoll-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.016-1 => 0.016-1build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Followed up; it also helped me identify that current handling could be problematic in a sponsorship workflow.,
<tsimonq2> (I mean, it's pretty trivially problematic, but it is something that hurts when scaled.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-clipper-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.29-1 => 1.29-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-gmp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.19-1build1 => 2.19-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-libm-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1build6 => 1.0-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-random-mt-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.17-1build4 => 1.17-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-random-tt800-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-3build5 => 1.01-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-vector-real-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build4 => 0.10-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached-libmemcached-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.001801+dfsg-2build3 => 1.001801+dfsg-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmozilla-ldap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-3 => 1.5.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-arp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1build1 => 1.0.9-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-dbus-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.0-6 => 1.1.0-6build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-convexhull-monotonechain-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1build6 => 0.1-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-prime-util-gmp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.51-1build1 => 0.51-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-tamuanova-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2ubuntu7 => 1.0.2-2ubuntu8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmime-explode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39-3build5 => 0.39-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-cups-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.64-1build1 => 0.64-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-freedb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build4 => 0.10-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ip-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1build1 => 0.21-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ldns-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.75-6 => 0.75-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-libidn-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.12.ds-3build1 => 0.12.ds-3build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-pcap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-3 => 0.18-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-int64-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.54-1build3 => 0.54-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmecab-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.99.6-2build2 => 0.99.6-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-dns-sec-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.13-1 => 1.13-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ldapapi-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.5-1build1 => 3.0.5-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-nis-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.44-1build5 => 0.44-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ssleay-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.88-0ubuntu1 => 1.88-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-z3950-simpleserver-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.21-1 => 1.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libogg-vorbis-decoder-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3build4 => 0.9-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libopengl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7000+dfsg-3 => 0.7000+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liboping (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-2.1ubuntu1 => 1.10.0-2.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-random-perl (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.72-1build4 => 0.72-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-interface-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.016-1build3 => 1.016-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ssh2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.70-1 => 0.70-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-z3950-zoom-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.30-2 => 1.30-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libopengl-xscreensaver-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1build5 => 0.05-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpar-packer-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.047-1build1 => 1.047-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparse-exuberantctags-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1build5 => 1.02-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlbal-xs-httpheaders-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20-2build6 => 0.20-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlio-gzip-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.19-1build4 => 0.19-1build5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlio-utf8-strict-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.007-2build1 => 0.007-2build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmsgcat-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03-7build1 => 1.03-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-tclink-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-9build4 => 3.4.0-9build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpadwalker-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-1build1 => 2.3-1build2] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperl-destruct-level-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-2build5 => 0.02-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlio-layers-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.011-2build1 => 0.011-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpg-hstore-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.06-2build1 => 1.06-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libposix-2008-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-1build1 => 0.16-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libposix-strptime-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-1build4 => 0.13-1build5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libprelude (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4.2 => 4.1.0-4.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libproc-processtable-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.59-1 => 0.59-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-libdnet-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.98-2build1 => 0.98-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparams-util-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.07-3build4 => 1.07-3build5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlx-maybe-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.001-2build5 => 1.001-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libposix-atfork-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-1build6 => 0.02-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libproc-fastspawn-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libquota-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.2+dfsg-1build4 => 1.7.2+dfsg-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libref-util-xs-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.117-1build1 => 0.117-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscalar-list-utils-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.52-1 => 1:1.52-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscalar-util-numeric-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1build4 => 0.40-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsdl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.548-1build1 => 2.548-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libois-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build1 => 0.10-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpgplot-perl (focal-proposed/multiverse) [1:2.24-1 => 1:2.24-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libproc-wait3-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1build4 => 0.05-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsbml (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-3 => 5.17.2+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscope-upper-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.32-1 => 0.32-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsereal-decoder-perl (focal-proposed/main) [4.007+ds-1 => 4.007+ds-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libset-intervaltree-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-1build1 => 0.12-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsocket-linux-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-2build5 => 0.01-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsocket-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.029-1 => 2.029-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsort-key-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.33-2build1 => 1.33-2build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlio-eol-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-1build1 => 0.17-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libre-engine-re2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-4 => 0.13-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsendmail-milter-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-8build4 => 0.18-8build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsocket-msghdr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1 => 0.05-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstring-crc32-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7-1build1 => 1.7-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsub-identify-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.14-1build1 => 0.14-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsub-prototype-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-3build1 => 0.02-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-cpu-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.61-2build3 => 0.61-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-cpuload-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.03-8build4 => 0.03-8build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-mmap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19-1build1 => 0.19-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtaint-runtime-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3-3build1 => 0.3-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-readkey-perl (focal-proposed/main) [2.38-1 => 2.38-1build1] (core, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-size-perl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.031-1build1 => 0.031-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-slang-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-13build1 => 0.07-13build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstring-similarity-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-2build1 => 1.04-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsyntax-keyword-try-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1 => 0.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-meminfo-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.99-1build2 => 0.99-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtaint-util-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-3build1 => 0.08-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-size-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.209-1build1 => 0.209-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtest-leaktrace-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-1build1 => 0.16-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-aspell-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2 => 0.09-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-chasen-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-5build4 => 1.04-5build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-iconv-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.7-6 => 1.7-6build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-levenshteinxs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.03-4build5 => 0.03-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsub-name-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.21-1build2 => 0.21-1build3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-utmp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8-1build1 => 1.8-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-termkey-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-1 => 0.17-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-charwidth-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.04-9 => 0.04-9build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-kakasi-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.04-4build5 => 2.04-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-mecab-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20016-2build2 => 0.20016-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-qrcode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1build3 => 0.05-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-soundex-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4-1build6 => 3.4-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libthread-sigmask-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.004-2build4 => 0.004-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtie-hash-indexed-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-3build1 => 0.05+ds1-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-cpuaffinity-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12-1build2 => 1.12-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtest-taint-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.08-1 => 1.08-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-markdown-discount-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-3 => 0.11-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-reflow-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.17-1build2 => 1.17-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtickit-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.65-4build1 => 0.65-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtime-warp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.54-1 => 0.54-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtokyocabinet-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.34-2build5 => 1.34-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-casefold-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-1build1 => 1.01-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-japanese-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.49-1build4 => 0.49-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-map-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.112-12build1 => 0.112-12build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-readline-gnu-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.36-2 => 1.36-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-metaphone-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [20160805-1build3 => 20160805-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtime-hr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-2build1 => 0.02-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtype-tiny-xs-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.014-1build1 => 0.014-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-linebreak-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.20190101-1 => 0.0.20190101-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunix-mknod-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.04-4build1 => 0.04-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libuuid-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.28-1 => 0.28-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libversion-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.9924-1build1 => 1:0.9924-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvideo-ivtv-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-8build5 => 0.13-8build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwww-curl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.17-5 => 4.17-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-hunspell-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.14-1build1 => 2.14-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtime-y2038-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [20100403-5build4 => 20100403-5build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-string-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.10-1build2 => 2.10-1build3] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvariable-magic-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.62-1build1 => 0.62-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwant-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.29-1build3 => 0.29-1build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libx11-guitest-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28-2build1 => 0.28-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-libxml-perl (focal-proposed/main) [2.0134+dfsg-1 => 2.0134+dfsg-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-quote-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-4build1 => 1.02-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxs-object-magic-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4-1build6 => 0.4-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mapserver (focal-proposed/universe) [7.4.1-1build1 => 7.4.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-bare-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.53-1build5 => 0.53-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: marisa (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-3 => 0.2.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: net-snmp (focal-proposed/main) [5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu5 => 5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openbabel (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-3 => 2.4.1+dfsg-3build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opensips (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3.1build1 => 2.2.2-3.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcsc-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.14-4build1 => 1.4.14-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: perl4caml (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-5build3 => 0.9.5-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvideo-capture-v4l-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.902-4ubuntu3 => 0.902-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mrs (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.5+dfsg-7build2 => 6.0.5+dfsg-7build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openscap (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.16-2ubuntu1 => 1.2.16-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: perl-tk (focal-proposed/universe) [1:804.033-2build2 => 1:804.033-2build3] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-sax-expatxs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.33-2build4 => 1.33-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ossp-uuid (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1.5build5 => 1.6.2-1.5build6] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nkf (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.1.5-1 => 1:2.1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgbackrest (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16-1 => 2.16-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-11 (focal-proposed/main) [11.5-1 => 11.5-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: razor (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.85-4.2build4 => 1:2.85-4.2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: remctl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.15-1build2 => 3.15-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rrdtool (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.1-2 => 1.7.2-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: safe-hole-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-1.1build4 => 0.13-1.1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swish-e (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.7-6build1 => 2.4.7-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uwsgi (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.18-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (focal-proposed/main) [2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu2 => 2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xchat (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.8-17 => 2.8.8-17build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zbar (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1.1 => 0.23-1.1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qdbm (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.78-9build1 => 1.8.78-9build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rrdtool (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.1-2 => 1.7.1-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: subversion (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.6-1 => 1.10.6-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vile (focal-proposed/universe) [9.8t-3 => 9.8t-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmms2 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8+dfsg-18.2 => 0.8+dfsg-18.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: redland-bindings (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.17.1+dfsg-1.3build5 => 1.0.17.1+dfsg-1.3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: texinfo (focal-proposed/main) [6.6.0.dfsg.1-2ubuntu2 => 6.6.0.dfsg.1-2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: znc (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-7 => 1.7.4-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rxvt-unicode (focal-proposed/universe) [9.22-6build1 => 9.22-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: weechat (focal-proposed/universe) [2.6-2 => 2.6-2build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> vim is adding focal as a supported Ubuntu series, I'll send a patch to Debian upstreaming our delta; calamares-settings-ubuntu and lubuntu-meta are new release updates; lubuntu-update-notifier is source NEW that vorlon reviewed at one point, I didn't think it was appropriate for last cycle.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lubuntu-update-notifier (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-4 => 1.9.8~rc2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<tsimonq2> Scratch that, Debian doesn't have the "add Ubuntu" patch.
<tsimonq2> (re: vim)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (focal-proposed/universe) [1:19.10.7 => 1:20.04.1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [19.10.6 => 19.10.7] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (focal-proposed/main) [2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu2 => 2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu3] (core)
<tsimonq2> Actually, Cosmic is still in there. Reject that vim diff that I uploaded earlier in favor of this new one dropping Cosmic as well, please.
<tsimonq2> vorlon: I'll let you have the pleasure of merging Vim from Debian if you choose. ;)
<vorlon> mm?
<tsimonq2> vorlon: You have TIL on Vim merge from Debian: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu1
<vorlon> tsimonq2: TIL is whoever uploaded it last ;)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Well, my upload isn't accepted yet, so technically we can put it on doko. ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amanda [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.5.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binkd [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1a-99-1build1]
<vorlon> too late
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apparmor [source] (focal-proposed) [2.13.3-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (focal-proposed/main) [2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu2 => 2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu3] (core)
<tsimonq2> :))
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calamares-settings-ubuntu [source] (focal-proposed) [1:20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inn [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.7.2q-46build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jellyfish [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.10-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kvirc [source] (focal-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libacme-damn-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalgorithm-combinatorics-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.27-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalgorithm-lbfgs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [19.10.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vim [source] (focal-proposed) [2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparse-exuberantctags-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1build5 => 1.02-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inn2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kamailio [source] (focal-proposed) [5.2.3-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalgorithm-svm-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vim [source] (focal-proposed) [2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted irssi [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libperlbal-xs-httpheaders-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20-2build6 => 0.20-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lcgdm [source] (focal-proposed) [1.13.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted centreon-connectors [source] (focal-proposed) [18.10.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted courier [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted elinks [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13~20190125-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epic4 [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted exactimage [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeradius [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.19+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted genders [source] (focal-proposed) [1.22-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-flac-decoder-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3+dfsg-2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-mixer-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7-7build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-krb5-admin-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-1build10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted claws-mail [source] (focal-proposed) [3.17.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eperl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.14-23build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted exim4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.92.1-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted graphicsmagick [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4+really1.3.33+hg16115-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-scan-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-krb5-simple-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.43-2build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-pam-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-3build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-smb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.91-6build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libautobox-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-compiling-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.06-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cyrus-imapd [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ftpmirror [source] (focal-proposed) [1.96+dfsg-16build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-krb5-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9-5build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-sasl-cyrus-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-server-10build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libautovivification-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vim [source] (focal-proposed) [2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epic5 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-libwrap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libberkeleydb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.62-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.2-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-flac-header-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-metaphone-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [20160805-1build3 => 20160805-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-tacacsplus-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.26-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalias-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.32-11build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache-authenhook-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.00-04+pristine-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache-ssllookup-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.00-04-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libarray-refelem-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.00+ds-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libattribute-storage-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-ecasound-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-xsaccessor-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.19-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompress-bzip2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.26-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompress-raw-bzip2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.087-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompress-raw-zlib-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.087-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalien-wxwidgets-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.69+dfsg-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapt-pkg-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.36build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-cd-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-11build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcommon-sense-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.74-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompress-raw-lzma-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.087-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libconfig-augeas-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.000-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libconvert-scalar-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache-db-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-load-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompress-snappy-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24+ds-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libastro-fits-cfitsio-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libconvert-binary-c-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.78-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.25+ds-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-utils-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.27-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbsd-resource-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2911-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbssolv-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcache-memcached-getparserxs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.01-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcdb-file-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.99-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclang-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-4build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbsd-arc4random-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.50-6build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcache-memcached-fast-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.25-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcdk-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [20150928-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbson-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcache-mmap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-3build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted perl-tk [source] (focal-proposed) [1:804.033-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgbackrest [source] (focal-proposed) [2.16-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qdbm [source] (focal-proposed) [1.8.78-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted redland-bindings [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.17.1+dfsg-1.3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rrdtool [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted safe-hole-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-1.1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swish-e [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.7-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uwsgi [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.18-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted weechat [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmms2 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8+dfsg-18.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted perl4caml [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.5-5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted razor [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.85-4.2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rxvt-unicode [source] (focal-proposed) [9.22-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted texinfo [source] (focal-proposed) [6.6.0.dfsg.1-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xchat [source] (focal-proposed) [2.8.8-17build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted znc [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7.4-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ssleay-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.88-0ubuntu1 => 1.88-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-z3950-simpleserver-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.21-1 => 1.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libogg-vorbis-decoder-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3build4 => 0.9-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libopengl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7000+dfsg-3 => 0.7000+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postgresql-11 [source] (focal-proposed) [11.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted subversion [source] (focal-proposed) [1.10.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zbar [source] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-tclink-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-9build4 => 3.4.0-9build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libois-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build1 => 0.10-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liboping (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-2.1ubuntu1 => 1.10.0-2.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.2-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted remctl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.15-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ssh2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.70-1 => 0.70-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libopengl-xscreensaver-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1build5 => 0.05-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-automaton (focal-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.16.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vile [source] (focal-proposed) [9.8t-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-z3950-zoom-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.30-2 => 1.30-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwww-curl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.17-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libx11-guitest-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.28-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-libxml-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0134+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-quote-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.02-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxs-object-magic-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mapserver [source] (focal-proposed) [7.4.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mod-gearman [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nbdkit [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nginx [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nuxwdog [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.25-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-parser-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.44-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libyaml-libyaml-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.80+repack-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mrs [source] (focal-proposed) [6.0.5+dfsg-7build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nkf [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.48+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opensips [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.2-3.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcsc-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.14-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached-libmemcached-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.001801+dfsg-2build3 => 1.001801+dfsg-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmozilla-ldap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-3 => 1.5.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-bare-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.53-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted marisa [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openbabel [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ossp-uuid [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1.5build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmime-explode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39-3build5 => 0.39-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-arp-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1build1 => 1.0.9-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-sax-expatxs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.33-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openscap [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.16-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmsgcat-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03-7build1 => 1.03-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted net-snmp [source] (focal-proposed) [5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-cups-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.64-1build1 => 0.64-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rrdtool [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-aspell-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-chasen-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04-5build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-iconv-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-levenshteinxs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-4build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-mecab-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.20016-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-qrcode-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-soundex-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.4-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libthread-sigmask-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.004-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05+ds1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtime-warp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.54-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-charwidth-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-kakasi-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.04-4build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-metaphone-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [20160805-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-unaccent-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.08-1.3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtime-hr-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtokyocabinet-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.34-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-casefold-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-japanese-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.49-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-map-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.112-12build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunix-mknod-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-hunspell-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.14-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-reflow-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.17-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtime-y2038-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [20100403-5build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-collate-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.27-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-string-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.10-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libuuid-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.28-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libversion-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.9924-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvideo-ivtv-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-8build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-template-pro-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9510-1build6 => 0.9510-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-tidy5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-1 => 1.04-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-markdown-discount-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtype-tiny-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.014-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunix-syslog-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvideo-capture-v4l-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.902-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-tidy-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.60-4 => 1.60-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-exif-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.01-1build6 => 2.01-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-sane-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1build3 => 0.14-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimager-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.011+dfsg-1 => 1.011+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinternals-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-2build5 => 1.1-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libppi-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.910-1build1 => 0.910-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtickit-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.65-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvariable-magic-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.62-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhttp-parser-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-1build4 => 0.17-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-seek-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-2build1 => 0.06-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libintl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.26-2build3 => 1.26-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libproc-fastspawn-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libproc-wait3-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-1build4 => 0.05-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libre-engine-re2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-4 => 0.13-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsbml (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-3 => 5.17.2+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscalar-string-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.003-1build1 => 0.003-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-linebreak-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.20190101-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-librsvg-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-8build4 => 0.07-8build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libprelude (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4.2 => 4.1.0-4.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libquota-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.2+dfsg-1build4 => 1.7.2+dfsg-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscalar-list-utils-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.52-1 => 1:1.52-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-microversion-parse (focal-proposed/main) [0.2.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.2.1-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwant-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.29-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libproc-processtable-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.59-1 => 0.59-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscalar-util-numeric-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1build4 => 0.40-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinline-java-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.66-2build1 => 0.66-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libref-util-xs-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.117-1build1 => 0.117-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsocket-linux-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.01-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsocket-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.029-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libspf2 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.10-7build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstring-approx-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.28-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstring-crc32-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsub-identify-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsub-prototype-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-cpu-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.61-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-cpuload-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-8build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-mmap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.19-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsocket-msghdr-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstore-opaque-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstring-similarity-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-meminfo-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.99-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtaint-runtime-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-readkey-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.38-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-size-perl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.031-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-slang-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.07-13build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtest-leaktrace-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsort-key-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.33-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsub-name-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-utmp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.8-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-readline-gnu-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.36-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-termkey-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-df-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.92-6build3 => 0.92-6build4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-statvfs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82-3build5 => 0.82-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfont-freetype-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-1 => 0.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfuse-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.1+20180422git6becd92d7fce3fc411d7c-4build1 => 0.16.1+20180422git6becd92d7fce3fc411d7c-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeo-distance-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-2build4 => 0.13-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstring-compare-constanttime-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.321-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtaint-util-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtest-taint-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.08-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilter-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.59-2 => 1.59-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgd-perl (focal-proposed/main) [2.71-2 => 2.71-2build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-cpuaffinity-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-smbclient-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1 => 3.2-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeo-ip-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.51-1build1 => 1.51-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-size-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.209-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfreecontact-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-7 => 0.08-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsb (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.1ubuntu1 => 11.1.0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libposix-atfork-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libppi-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.910-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libproc-fastspawn-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libproc-wait3-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libre-engine-re2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsbml [source] (focal-proposed) [5.17.2+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libscalar-string-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.003-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libscope-upper-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.32-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsendmail-milter-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18-8build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsession-token-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.503-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libposix-strptime-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libproc-processtable-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.59-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.117-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libscalar-util-numeric-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsereal-decoder-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.007+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsgml-parser-opensp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.994-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-refcount-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-2build4 => 0.10-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevice-cdio-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1build1 => 2.0.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevice-usb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.37-2build1 => 0.37-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-elf-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.42-1build3 => 1.42-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libprelude [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.0-4.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libscalar-list-utils-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.52-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-size-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.83-1 => 0.83-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-crc-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22.2-1build1 => 0.22.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-md2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.04+dfsg-1build1 => 2.04+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libquota-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7.2+dfsg-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsocket6-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.29-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-jhash-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build2 => 0.10-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsdl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.548-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdigest-md4-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9+dfsg-2build1 => 1.9+dfsg-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevice-serialport-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-3build5 => 1.04-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-nis-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.44-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ssh2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.70-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-tclink-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-9build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-z3950-zoom-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.30-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libois-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libopengl-xscreensaver-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpadwalker-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libparams-util-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.07-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperl-destruct-level-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperlio-eol-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-pcap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-z3950-simpleserver-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.21-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libopengl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7000+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpar-packer-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.047-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperlbal-xs-httpheaders-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.20-2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperlio-layers-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.011-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperlx-maybe-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.001-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpgplot-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.24-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexchat (focal-proposed/universe) [2.14.2-5 => 2.14.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-annotation-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.44-2build6 => 0.44-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ssleay-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.88-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liboping [source] (focal-proposed) [1.10.0-2.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperlio-gzip-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.19-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpg-hstore-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.06-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icinga (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.2+ds-3build1 => 1.14.2+ds-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-ppaddr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-1build1 => 0.06-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbio-samtools-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.43-2 => 1.43-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libboost-geometry-utils-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-2build6 => 0.15-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcookie-baker-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1 => 0.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-cast5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-2build1 => 0.05-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libogg-vorbis-decoder-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libperlio-utf8-strict-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.007-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-check-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.22-1build1 => 0.22-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbit-vector-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [7.4-1build5 => 7.4-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-blowfish-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.14-1build5 => 2.14-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-tidy-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.60-4 => 1.60-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhttp-parser-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-1build4 => 0.17-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-librsvg-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-8build4 => 0.07-8build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-seek-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-2build1 => 0.06-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinline-java-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.66-2build1 => 0.66-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libparse-exuberantctags-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.02-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-perlreq-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82-5build3 => 0.82-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-cracklib-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7-2build5 => 1.7-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-exif-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.01-1build6 => 2.01-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimager-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.011+dfsg-1 => 1.011+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libintl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.26-2build3 => 1.26-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libposix-2008-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-tidy5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-1 => 1.04-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinternals-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-2build5 => 1.1-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libconvert-uulib-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.5~dfsg-1build1 => 1:1.5~dfsg-1build2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-dirent-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.05-1build6 => 0.05-1build7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-sane-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1build3 => 0.14-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimage-seek-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.06-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libinternals-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-dirent-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-fdpass-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-pty-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.08-1.1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libjavascript-minifier-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblchown-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblingua-stem-snowball-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.952-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-dvb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.03-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-fd-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.011-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libinline-java-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.66-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-epoll-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libipc-sharelite-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblexical-sealrequirehints-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.011-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-epoll-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.016-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-prctl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblocale-hebrew-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.05-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-clipper-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.29-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-gmp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.19-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-libm-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libintl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.26-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkeyword-simple-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-pid-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-bigint-gmp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6006-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-int64-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.54-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-random-mt-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.17-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-random-tt800-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-vector-real-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmemcached-libmemcached-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.001801+dfsg-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmozilla-ldap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-interface-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.09-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblist-moreutils-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.416-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-prime-util-gmp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.51-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-tamuanova-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmime-explode-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.39-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-arp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-dbus-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-freedb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ip-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ldns-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.75-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-random-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.72-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmsgcat-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.03-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-dns-sec-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ldapapi-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.5-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-libidn-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12.ds-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-fcntllock-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.22-3build3 => 0.22-3build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-lchown-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-2build4 => 0.02-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-sync-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-2build5 => 0.11-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-df-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.92-6build3 => 0.92-6build4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-convexhull-monotonechain-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-cups-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.64-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-libdnet-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.98-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-fnmatch-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.02-2build5 => 0.02-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilehandle-fmode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-2build1 => 0.14-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-statvfs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82-3build5 => 0.82-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfont-freetype-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-1 => 0.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfuse-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.1+20180422git6becd92d7fce3fc411d7c-4build1 => 0.16.1+20180422git6becd92d7fce3fc411d7c-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmecab-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.99.6-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-extattr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.09-4build5 => 1.09-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilesys-smbclient-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1 => 3.2-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfreecontact-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-7 => 0.08-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-interface-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.016-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfilter-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.59-2 => 1.59-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfreecontact-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgd-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.71-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgeo-ip-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.51-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgit-raw-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.79-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgraphics-libplot-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.2-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libguard-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.023-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libheimdal-kadm5-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhtml-gumbo-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhtml-parser-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.72-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhttp-parser-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimager-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.011+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgeo-distance-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhtml-tidy-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.60-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhash-storediterator-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.008-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimage-librsvg-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.07-8build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libencode-eucjpms-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.07-3build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libencode-jis2k-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfcgi-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.78-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-fcntllock-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-lchown-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-sync-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfilesys-df-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.92-6build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfilesys-statvfs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.82-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libencode-detect-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libencode-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.01-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-extattr-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.09-4build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-mmagic-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09008-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfilesys-smbclient-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.2-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfont-freetype-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-automaton (focal-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.16.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libencode-hanextra-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.23-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-fnmatch-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.02-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfilter-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.59-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.2-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libevent-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.27-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphviz (focal-proposed/universe) [2.40.1-7build1 => 2.40.1-7build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfilehandle-fmode-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysvinit (focal-proposed/main) [2.95-5ubuntu2 => 2.96~beta-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevice-cdio-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevice-usb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.37-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-elf-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.42-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-md2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.04+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-sha-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [6.02-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-whirlpool-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.09-1.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevice-serialport-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-jhash-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-sha3-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-crc-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdigest-md4-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9+dfsg-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.8.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-ssleay-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.73.06-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-unixcrypt-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-alias-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.21-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-structure-util-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-util-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.66-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-uuid-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.220-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdatetime-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2:1.51-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-callsite-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-leak-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.03-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-rijndael-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcurses-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.36-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-swap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdate-simple-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0300-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-dprof-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [20110802.00-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-size-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.83-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-twofish-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.17-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-uuid-libuuid-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-refcount-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-peek-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.48-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbi-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.642-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libconvert-uulib-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5~dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-blowfish-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.14-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-cracklib-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-dh-gmp-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.00012-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcookie-baker-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-des-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.07-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-pkcs12-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-cast5-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-eksblowfish-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.009-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted graphviz [source] (focal-proposed) [2.40.1-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted icinga [source] (focal-proposed) [1.14.2+ds-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-hooks-op-check-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-perlreq-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.82-5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbit-vector-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [7.4-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexchat [source] (focal-proposed) [2.14.2-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-hooks-op-ppaddr-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.06-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libboost-geometry-utils-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15-2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-hooks-op-annotation-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.44-2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbio-samtools-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.43-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antimony (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1 => 0.9.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antlr (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.7+dfsg-10 => 2.7.7+dfsg-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: audiotools (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1.1build3 => 3.1.1-1.1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blist (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-6 => 1.3.6-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bpfcc (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-4 => 0.8.0-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brotli (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.7-2 => 1.0.7-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cctools (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-3 => 7.0.9-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astlib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-2 => 0.10.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botan (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2 => 2.9.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cccolutils (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2 => 1.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: babeltrace (focal-proposed/main) [1.5.7-1 => 1.5.7-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brial (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1 => 1.2.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cheetah (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-3 => 3.1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: concordance (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-2 => 1.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cvxopt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.9+dfsg-3build2 => 1.1.9+dfsg-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dico (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2 => 2.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecflow (focal-proposed/universe) [4.11.1-1ubuntu2 => 4.11.1-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: comedilib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1 => 0.11.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deltarpm (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6+dfsg-1build8 => 3.6+dfsg-1build9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: facedetect (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-2build2 => 0.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cracklib2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.9.6-2 => 2.9.6-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dulwich (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.13-1 => 0.19.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpgme1.0 (focal-proposed/main) [1.12.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.12.0-6ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hfst (focal-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-1.1 => 3.15.0-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isomd5sum (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.3-3 => 1:1.2.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jsonnet (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.0+ds-1 => 0.14.0+ds-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lazy-object-proxy (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1build2 => 1.3.1-1build3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfiu (focal-proposed/universe) [1.00-3ubuntu1 => 1.00-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkdtree++ (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1+git20101123-4build7 => 0.7.1+git20101123-4build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpillowfight (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2 => 0.2.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hamlib (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3-5 => 3.3-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jpy (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-3 => 0.9.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ldb (focal-proposed/main) [2:1.5.5-0ubuntu2 => 2:1.5.5-0ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkolabxml (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-4 => 1.1.6-4build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: i2c-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1-2 => 4.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libftdi (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20-4build5 => 0.20-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kiwisolver (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2build2 => 1.0.1-2build3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsass-python (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1 => 0.17.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtorrent-rasterbar (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1 => 1.1.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.9.4+dfsg1-7ubuntu3 => 2.9.4+dfsg1-7ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: m2crypto (focal-proposed/universe) [0.31.0-6 => 0.31.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: markupsafe (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1 => 1.1.0-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mod-wsgi (focal-proposed/main) [4.6.5-1 => 4.6.5-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netifaces (focal-proposed/main) [0.10.4-1build3 => 0.10.4-1build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: odb-api (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18.1-7 => 0.18.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (focal-proposed/main) [2.12.0-0ubuntu1 => 2.12.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: patiencediff (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2 => 0.1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libselinux (focal-proposed/main) [2.9-2 => 2.9-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libyang (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.105-1 => 0.16.105-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minieigen (focal-proposed/universe) [0.50.3+dfsg1-8build1 => 0.50.3+dfsg1-8build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: newt (focal-proposed/main) [0.52.21-2ubuntu1 => 0.52.21-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pacparser (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-1.1build5 => 1.3.6-1.1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pillow (focal-proposed/main) [6.1.0-1 => 6.1.0-1build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psycopg2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.7-1 => 2.7.7-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt-python (focal-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1 => 5.0.0-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mwparserfromhell (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1 => 0.5.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phat (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5-3 => 1.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyalsaaudio (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1 => 0.8.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: manuskript (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1 => 0.9.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: protobuf (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.1.3-2 => 3.6.1.3-2build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> debhelper is FTBFS because pylint doesn't have support for Python 3.8 yet. I doubt that it's the only package which is FTBFS because of pylint, but the version in Debian is fairly old, and I'd rather not start a pylint transition ahead of Debian.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: omnidb (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-2 => 2.16.0+ds-2build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> mapreri is going to upload a debhelper which disables that test until pylint is dealt with.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: py-lmdb (focal-proposed/universe) [0.86-1.1 => 0.86-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pybluez (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22+really0.22-1 => 0.22+really0.22-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycares (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2build4 => 2.1.1-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycryptodome (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.1-2build2 => 3.6.1-2build3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyephem (focal-proposed/universe) [3.7.7.0-2 => 3.7.7.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyfribidi (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+repack-2 => 0.12.0+repack-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygresql (focal-proposed/universe) [1:5.0.6-2 => 1:5.0.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyicu (focal-proposed/main) [2.2-2 => 2.2-2build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pykerberos (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.14-2 => 1.1.14-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymad (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-2build2 => 0.10-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: py-postgresql (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180802.ef7b9a9-1 => 1.1.0+git20180802.ef7b9a9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pychm (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2 => 0.8.4.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyethash (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1build2 => 0.1.27-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyhunspell (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-2 => 0.5.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pylibmc (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1build3 => 1.5.2-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymongo (focal-proposed/main) [3.7.1-1.1 => 3.7.1-1.1build1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyparted (focal-proposed/main) [3.11.2-11 => 3.11.2-11build1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysendfile (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2build1 => 2.0.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysubnettree (focal-proposed/universe) [0.31-1 => 0.31-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-lxc (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.0.4-1ubuntu3 => 1:3.0.4-1ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycairo (focal-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1build2 => 1.16.2-1build3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygalmesh (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.4.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymilter (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2 => 1.0.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyscard (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.9-1 => 1.9.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysvn (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.9-1 => 1.9.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycurl (focal-proposed/main) [7.43.0.2-0.1 => 7.43.0.2-0.1build1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyodbc (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.22-1build2 => 4.0.22-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pykcs11 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-3 => 1.5.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysha3 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2ubuntu4 => 1.0.2-2ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysha3 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysvn [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cffi (focal-proposed/main) [1.12.3-1build1 => 1.12.3-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-coverage (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2+dfsg.1-1 => 4.5.2+dfsg.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-crypto (focal-proposed/main) [2.6.1-10 => 2.6.1-10build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-esmre (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-5 => 0.3.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-evdev (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+dfsg-1 => 1.2.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-freecontact (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4 => 1.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gammu (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12-1 => 2.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-getdns (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~b1-2 => 1.0.0~b1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysubnettree [source] (focal-proposed) [0.31-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-confluent-kafka (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.6-1 => 0.11.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cups (focal-proposed/main) [1.9.73-2build2 => 1.9.73-2build3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-fann2 (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.2+ds-1 => 1:1.1.2+ds-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-geoip (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.2-2 => 1.3.2-2build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-greenlet (focal-proposed/main) [0.4.15-2 => 0.4.15-2build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-hiredis (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1 => 0.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-iptables (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.0~ds-1ubuntu1 => 0.14.0~ds-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-keyutils (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6-2 => 0.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ldap (focal-proposed/main) [3.1.0-2build1 => 3.1.0-2build2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-lxc [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.0.4-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-espeak (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5-1build7 => 0.5-1build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gmpy2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~a4-1 => 2.1.0~a4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-http-parser (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-4 => 0.8.3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-kyotocabinet (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-2build10 => 1.22-2build11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-levenshtein (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-3 => 0.12.0-3build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-lz4 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-1build1 => 1.1.0+dfsg-1build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-maxminddb (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2 => 1.4.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-nss (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1build5 => 1.0.0-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pam (focal-proposed/main) [0.4.2-13.2ubuntu6 => 0.4.2-13.2ubuntu7] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-crcmod (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7+dfsg-2 => 1.7+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-grpc-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-1build1 => 1.14.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-leveldb (focal-proposed/universe) [0~svn68-3build6 => 0~svn68-3build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-lzo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12-3 => 1.12-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-omniorb (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.2build2 => 4.2.2-0.2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pipdeptree (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1 => 0.13.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-prctl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7-2 => 1.7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyalsa (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-2 => 1.1.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyeclib (focal-proposed/main) [1.5.0-1ubuntu6 => 1.5.0-1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-fuse (focal-proposed/universe) [2:1.0.0-1 => 2:1.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-libtrace (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6+git20180219-1build2 => 1.6+git20180219-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pgmagick (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2 => 0.7.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-psutil (focal-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1build1 => 5.5.1-1build2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pythonmagick (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.19-5 => 0.9.19-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-jellyfish (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1 => 0.6.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-posix-ipc (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.8-3build2 => 0.9.8-3build3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-mysqldb (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.10-2ubuntu1 => 1.3.10-2ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyaudio (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1build4 => 0.2.11-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-omniorb [source] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-0.2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pgmagick [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-posix-ipc [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.8-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-psutil [source] (focal-proposed) [5.5.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyaudio [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.11-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (focal-proposed/main) [2.19.7 => 2.19.7ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pylibacl (focal-proposed/main) [0.5.3-2 => 0.5.3-2build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyxattr (focal-proposed/main) [0.6.1-1 => 0.6.1-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-regex (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.20190207-1 => 0.1.20190207-1build1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rjsmin (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.12+dfsg1-4ubuntu1 => 1.0.12+dfsg1-4ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pam [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-13.2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-prctl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyeclib [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyo (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1 => 0.9.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: siphashc (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinxbase (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8+5prealpha+1-7 => 0.8+5prealpha+1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yara-python (focal-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-1 => 3.10.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zodbpickle (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3 => 1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.i18nmessageid (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2build6 => 4.0.3-2build7] (zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pipdeptree [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pygraphviz (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5-1 => 1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sip4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.19.18+dfsg-1 => 4.19.18+dfsg-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sqlalchemy (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.18+ds1-2ubuntu2 => 1.2.18+ds1-2ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.hookable (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4build6 => 4.0.4-4build7] (zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyalsa [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: speg (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3-3 => 0.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.interface (focal-proposed/main) [4.3.2-1build4 => 4.3.2-1build5] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rcssmin (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.6-2 => 1.0.6-2build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfec (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2build2 => 1.5.2-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [source] (focal-proposed) [2.19.7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pygraphviz [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyo [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-rcssmin [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-rjsmin [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.12+dfsg1-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted siphashc [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinxbase [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8+5prealpha+1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yara-python [source] (focal-proposed) [3.10.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zodbpickle [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.i18nmessageid [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-nss [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyxattr [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sip4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.19.18+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sqlalchemy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.18+ds1-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.hookable [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-4build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pylibacl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted speg [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.interface [source] (focal-proposed) [4.3.2-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-regex [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.20190207-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfec [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.2-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-geoip [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gmpy2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0~a4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-grpc-tools [source] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-http-parser [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-jellyfish [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-kyotocabinet [source] (focal-proposed) [1.22-2build11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-leveldb [source] (focal-proposed) [0~svn68-3build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-libtrace [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6+git20180219-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-lzo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-mysqldb [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.10-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-getdns [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0~b1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-hiredis [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-keyutils [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-levenshtein [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-maxminddb [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkdtree++ (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1+git20101123-4build7 => 0.7.1+git20101123-4build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpillowfight (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2 => 0.2.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libselinux (focal-proposed/main) [2.9-2 => 2.9-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt-python (focal-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1 => 5.0.0-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libyang (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.105-1 => 0.16.105-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-greenlet [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.15-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ldap [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pythonmagick [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.19-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsass-python (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1 => 0.17.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.9.4+dfsg1-7ubuntu3 => 2.9.4+dfsg1-7ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-iptables [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14.0~ds-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkolabxml (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-4 => 1.1.6-4build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: m2crypto (focal-proposed/universe) [0.31.0-6 => 0.31.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-lz4 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtorrent-rasterbar (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1 => 1.1.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted py-postgresql [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0+git20180802.ef7b9a9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymilter [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyodbc [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.22-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyscard [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cffi [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-coverage [source] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2+dfsg.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-crypto [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.1-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-esmre [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-evdev [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-freecontact [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymad [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyparted [source] (focal-proposed) [3.11.2-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-confluent-kafka [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cups [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.73-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-fann2 [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.1.2+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gammu [source] (focal-proposed) [2.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: concordance (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-2 => 1.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cvxopt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.9+dfsg-3build2 => 1.1.9+dfsg-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dico (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2 => 2.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecflow (focal-proposed/universe) [4.11.1-1ubuntu2 => 4.11.1-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymongo [source] (focal-proposed) [3.7.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-crcmod [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-fuse [source] (focal-proposed) [2:1.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cracklib2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.9.6-2 => 2.9.6-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dulwich (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.13-1 => 0.19.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpgme1.0 (focal-proposed/main) [1.12.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.12.0-6ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysendfile [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: comedilib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1 => 0.11.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: facedetect (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-2build2 => 0.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-espeak [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5-1build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hamlib (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3-5 => 3.3-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deltarpm (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6+dfsg-1build8 => 3.6+dfsg-1build9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pillow [source] (focal-proposed) [6.1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psycopg2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyalsaaudio [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycairo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.2-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pychm [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycurl [source] (focal-proposed) [7.43.0.2-0.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyethash [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.27-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygalmesh [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyhunspell [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pykcs11 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted protobuf [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6.1.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pybluez [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22+really0.22-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycryptodome [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyfribidi [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12.0+repack-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyicu [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pylibmc [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.2-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antlr (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.7+dfsg-10 => 2.7.7+dfsg-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-4 => 1.9.8~rc2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsb (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.1ubuntu1 => 11.1.0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.2-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted py-lmdb [source] (focal-proposed) [0.86-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyephem [source] (focal-proposed) [3.7.7.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pykerberos [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.14-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astlib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-2 => 0.10.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-microversion-parse (focal-proposed/main) [0.2.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.2.1-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycares [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antimony (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1 => 0.9.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-automaton (focal-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.16.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygresql [source] (focal-proposed) [1:5.0.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysvinit (focal-proposed/main) [2.95-5ubuntu2 => 2.96~beta-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgcrypt20 (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.4-5ubuntu2 => 1.8.5-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mod-wsgi [source] (focal-proposed) [4.6.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netifaces [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.4-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted odb-api [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [source] (focal-proposed) [2.12.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted patiencediff [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mwparserfromhell [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted omnidb [source] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phat [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted newt [source] (focal-proposed) [0.52.21-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacparser [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1.1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hfst [source] (focal-proposed) [3.15.0-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isomd5sum [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.2.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jsonnet [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14.0+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lazy-object-proxy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfiu [source] (focal-proposed) [1.00-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkdtree++ [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1+git20101123-4build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpillowfight [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libselinux [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt-python [source] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libyang [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16.105-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted i2c-tools [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kiwisolver [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libftdi [source] (focal-proposed) [0.20-4build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsass-python [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9.4+dfsg1-7ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted manuskript [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minieigen [source] (focal-proposed) [0.50.3+dfsg1-8build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jpy [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkolabxml [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.6-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted m2crypto [source] (focal-proposed) [0.31.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ldb [source] (focal-proposed) [2:1.5.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted markupsafe [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtorrent-rasterbar [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted concordance [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cvxopt [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.9+dfsg-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dico [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecflow [source] (focal-proposed) [4.11.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpgme1.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12.0-6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cracklib2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dulwich [source] (focal-proposed) [0.19.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hamlib [source] (focal-proposed) [3.3-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deltarpm [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6+dfsg-1build9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted facedetect [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blist [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bpfcc [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brotli [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cctools [source] (focal-proposed) [7.0.9-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted comedilib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botan [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cccolutils [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brial [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cheetah [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.0-3build1]
<doko> Laney, juliank, vorlon: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=armhf&package=sphinxbase&trigger=dh-python%2F4.20191017ubuntu1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antimony [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astlib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted babeltrace [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antlr [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.7+dfsg-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted audiotools [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1.1build4]
<doko> ou submitted an invalid request: Unknown release focal
<vorlon> doko: that'll be the web frontend unit needing updated distro-data; let me see
<tsimonq2> Please accept my fcitx sync, it's Qt 4 related.
 * valorie sends more Red Bull to tsimonq2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.6-5build1 => 1:4.2.9.6-6] (input-methods, kubuntu) (sync)
<tsimonq2> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rjsmin (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.12+dfsg1-4ubuntu2 => 1.0.12+dfsg1-5ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: newt (focal-proposed/main) [0.52.21-2ubuntu2 => 0.52.21-3ubuntu1] (core)
<tsimonq2> Does anyone happen to know how long it takes seeded-in-ubuntu to update?
<vorlon> doko: distro-info-data was up to date on the web unit but the autopkgtest git checkout was not.  Fixed now
<vorlon> (and added to the cycle opening documentation)
<doko> ta, and afk now. builders and autopkg testers loaded. the perl sync however came a bit unexpected
<infinity> tsimonq2: I usually take the vim merge, I'll do it when I get back to Canada, though.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Sounds good; a new Vim is in which adds Focal, but it does also need a merge.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Qt 4> I think fcitx is probably one of the last blockers for removal; it knocks three flavors off the list.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: scribus-ng (focal-proposed/primary) [1.5.5+dfsg-1]
<tsimonq2> ^ Qt 5 replacement for scribus, which is Qt 4
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cryptsetup (focal-proposed/main) [2:2.2.0-3ubuntu1 => 2:2.2.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: Done, just shoved the metas up the dput.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [0.199 => 0.200] (ubuntustudio)
<Eickmeyer> Actually....
<Eickmeyer> ^ Plz reject, changelog is wrong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.31 => 237-3ubuntu10.32] (core)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon, infinity: could I get a quick reject of ubuntustudio-meta 0.200? Changelog is wrong.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: You can have multiple in the queue.
<tsimonq2> lightdm upload is cherry-picking a patch dropping Qt 4, which handles Budgie at minimum.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: done
<infinity> (by someone else)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntustudio-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [0.200]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lightdm (focal-proposed/universe) [1.30.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.30.0-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Thanks.
<tsimonq2> polkit-qt-1 is, well, you guessed it, Qt 4!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polkit-qt-1 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.112.0-6 => 0.112.0-7.1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<infinity> tsimonq2: When you're done with this, can you port all the gtk2 stuff to gtk3?  Thanks in advance.
<tsimonq2> infinity: :P
<Eickmeyer> ^hahahaha
<tsimonq2> infinity: No, my next goal is porting to Qt 6.
<sil2100> ;p
<tsimonq2> (Ubuntu MATE also gets Qt 4 out of supported with that lightdm fix.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-19.20] (core, kernel)
<tsimonq2> Oh, and same with Xubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmod (focal-proposed/main) [26-1ubuntu1 => 26-3ubuntu1] (core)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Would you be able to let those packages through? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ is telling me that those packages in the queue are now all that's left to get Qt 4 out of the seeds.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Patience, we're trying to shove transitions through.
<tsimonq2> Okay.
 * tsimonq2 reruns tsimonq2 with -vv instead of -vvvvvvvv
<infinity> tsimonq2: Pretty sure Qt4 can wait one more day.
<infinity> It's been in the archive since 2004, after all.
<tsimonq2> O_O
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> ...not actually. :P
<tsimonq2> 2006, good enough.
<infinity> My bad, 2005.
<infinity> I forgot Qt3 lived that long.
<tsimonq2> Hm.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Speaking of transitions, devscripts should build once Perl is done.
<tsimonq2> Should(tm).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autodep8 (focal-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu2 => 0.19] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [0.199 => 0.200] (ubuntustudio)
<Eickmeyer> ^This one's correc.t
<Ukikie> Xubuntu, obviously, doesn't use any Qt4 anyway.
<tsimonq2> Ukikie: Only lightdm does.
<tsimonq2> And that's been thwacked.
<Ukikie> But Xubuntu uses the gtk aspects only, soo.. Yep.
<infinity> bypassing tests on debootstrap since they never pass anyway until all the rdeps learn what a focal is, and it's just a symlink.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info (focal-proposed/main) [0.21ubuntu4 => 0.22ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cron (focal-proposed/main) [3.0pl1-134ubuntu1 => 3.0pl1-135ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bison-doc (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.4.1+repack-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.4.2+repack-2] (core) (sync)
<sil2100> infinity: notified all people that needed notifying per the list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mime-support (focal-proposed/main) [3.63ubuntu1 => 3.64ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: csync2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-8-g175a01c-4ubuntu2 => 2.0-22-gce67c55-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pspp (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2ubuntu2 => 1.2.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-monasca-statsd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.11.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> infinity: I mean, the only person I couldn't get in touch is the person mentioned as the one responsible for packages.ubuntu.com
<sil2100> Anyway, I go to sleep now o/
<Ukikie> Rhonda?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1004.4] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-19.20] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-19.20] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1005.5] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-19.20] (core, kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-19
<infinity> And the first ubuntu-base build is a success.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cwltool (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.20190815141648+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 1.0.20190915164430+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<valorie> that's a nice way to start the LTS!
<infinity> doko: Looks like you've given the builders lots to think about, I'll catch some sleep and check the state of the world before I head to the airport in the morning.
<infinity> And maybe I'll turn my long-cleaning-reaper cronjob on in the short term.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1004.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-19.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-19.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1005.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-19.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-19.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boost1.67 (focal-proposed/main) [1.67.0-13ubuntu1 => 1.67.0-13ubuntu2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boost1.67 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.67.0-13ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lasso (focal-proposed/main) [2.6.0-2ubuntu1 => 2.6.0-2ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lasso [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.0-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclone-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.41-1 => 0.41-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclone-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.41-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparams-classify-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.015-1build1 => 0.015-1build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-cover-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.33-1 => 1.33-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-cover-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.33-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libparams-classify-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.015-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rrdtool (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.2-1 => 1.7.2-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rrdtool [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: altree (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-7build1 => 1.3.1-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: frozen-bubble (focal-proposed/universe) [2.212-9build1 => 2.212-9build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnumeric (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.45-1 => 1.12.45-1build1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalgorithm-permute-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-1build1 => 0.16-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libasync-interrupt-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.25-1 => 1.25-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-op-check-entersubforcv-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build2 => 0.10-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbareword-filehandles-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.007-1 => 0.007-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcairo-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.106-3 => 1.106-3build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcgi-struct-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-2build5 => 1.04-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: findimagedupes (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18-7 => 2.18-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kildclient (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2build1 => 3.2.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libauthen-dechpwd-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.007-1~1build1 => 2.007-1~1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcache-fastmmap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.48-1 => 1.48-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwknop (focal-proposed/universe) [2.6.10-4 => 2.6.10-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-parser-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1 => 0.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache2-mod-perl2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.0.11-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.11-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcbor-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71-1 => 1.71-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-c3-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1build4 => 0.14-1build5] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.31-1build2 => 1.31-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-smime-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.25-1build1 => 0.25-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-messagepack-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.00-2build1 => 1.00-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdate-pcalc-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.1-6build2 => 6.1-6build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-mariadb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11-3ubuntu1 => 1.11-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-odbc-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.60-1 => 1.60-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-sqlite2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2:0.38-1 => 2:0.38-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-sybase-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14-1build6 => 1.14-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-declare-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.006019-1build1 => 0.006019-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-gcrypt-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.26-5build3 => 1.26-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-clone-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.004-2build1 => 0.004-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-firebird-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.31-1build1 => 1.31-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-pg-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1 => 3.9.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-caller-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.06-2build1 => 2.06-2build2] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.31-1 => 0.31-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-mysql-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.050-2build1 => 4.050-2build2] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-nytprof-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.06+dfsg-1build1 => 6.06+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdate-calc-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.4-1build4 => 6.4-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdbd-sqlite3-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.64-1 => 1.64-1build1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-pragma-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1build3 => 1.1.0-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libffi-platypus-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.96-1 => 0.96-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libforks-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.36-2build4 => 0.36-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libguestfs (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.40.2-2ubuntu6 => 1:1.40.2-2ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-strip-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.10-1build3 => 2.10-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinline-python-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.56-2 => 0.56-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-socket-multicast-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12-2build5 => 1.12-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkinosearch1-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.01-4build3 => 1.01-4build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblinux-inotify2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.1-1 => 1:2.1-1build1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmatch-simple-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-2build5 => 0.001-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libev-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.27-1 => 4.27-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfuture-asyncawait-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.32-1 => 0.32-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimager-qrcode-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.033-1.2build6 => 0.033-1.2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libjson-xs-perl (focal-proposed/main) [4.020-1 => 4.020-1build1] (core, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmarpa-r2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.086000~dfsg-6build3 => 2.086000~dfsg-6build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-int128-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-2 => 0.22-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-prime-util-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.73-1 => 0.73-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmultidimensional-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.014-1build1 => 0.014-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-jabber-loudmouth-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.07-3build5 => 0.07-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-rawip-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.25-2build6 => 0.25-2build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-map-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.66-1 => 0.66-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-aio-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.72-1 => 4.72-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-gsl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1 => 0.40-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-random-isaac-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.004-2build4 => 1.004-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-patricia-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.22-1build5 => 1.22-1build6] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpackage-stash-xs-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.29-1 => 0.29-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpoe-filter-ssl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.41-1build1 => 0.41-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsearch-xapian-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.25.2-1 => 1.2.25.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhash-fieldhash-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-1build1 => 0.15-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-mpfr-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12-1 => 4.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnetaddr-ip-perl (focal-proposed/main) [4.079+dfsg-1build3 => 4.079+dfsg-1build4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libredis-fast-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22+dfsg-1build2 => 0.22+dfsg-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblexical-var-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.009-3build4 => 0.009-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparams-validate-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.29-2 => 1.29-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-dbus-glib-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.33.0-3 => 0.33.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsereal-encoder-perl (focal-proposed/main) [4.007+ds-1 => 4.007+ds-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtcl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.27+ds-1 => 1.27+ds-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-bibtex-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.88-3 => 0.88-3build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-ngram-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-2build1 => 0.15-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-map8-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13+dfsg-4build5 => 0.13+dfsg-4build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libuniversal-ref-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-4build2 => 0.14-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libverilog-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.460-1 => 3.460-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-libxslt-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.96-1build1 => 1.96-1build2] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mimedefang (focal-proposed/universe) [2.84-3 => 2.84-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rrdtool (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.2-1ubuntu1 => 1.7.2-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsocket-multicast6-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.04-3build4 => 0.04-3build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-csv-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39-1 => 1.39-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunicode-utf8-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.62-1 => 0.62-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwx-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.9932-5build1 => 1:0.9932-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pidgin (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.13.0-2.2ubuntu1 => 1:2.13.0-2.2ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtemplate-perl (focal-proposed/main) [2.27-1build1 => 2.27-1build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liburi-escape-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1build3 => 0.14-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtk-tablematrix-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23-6.1build5 => 1.23-6.1build6] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libyaml-syck-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.31-1 => 1.31-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rrdtool [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-4 => 1.9.8~rc2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freecad (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18.3+dfsg1-1 => 0.18.3+dfsg1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gammaray (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2.1ubuntu3 => 2.11.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ please accept... related to proj
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdal (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-1build3 => 2.4.2+dfsg-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grass (focal-proposed/universe) [7.6.1-3build1 => 7.8.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeotiff (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2 => 1.5.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: magics++ (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-2 => 4.2.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mapserver (focal-proposed/universe) [7.4.1-1build2 => 7.4.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mapnik (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.22+ds-2 => 3.0.22+ds1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: metview (focal-proposed/universe) [5.6.1-5 => 5.7.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mshr (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.1.0+dfsg1-4 => 2019.1.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave-octproj (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-4 => 1.1.5-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osm2pgsql (focal-proposed/universe) [0.96.0+ds-3 => 1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ncl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.6.2-1 => 6.6.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdal (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-2 => 2.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openorienteering-mapper (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1build3 => 0.8.4-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.019-5build1 => 1:2.019-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyproj (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.6-2 => 2.4.0+ds-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qmapshack (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-1 => 1.13.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgis (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3+dfsg-1 => 2.5.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: saga (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.0+dfsg-1 => 7.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qgis (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.10+dfsg-1build1 => 3.4.12+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spatialite-gui (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~beta0+really2.0.0~devel2-4 => 2.1.0~beta0+really2.0.0~devel2-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: survex (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.41-1 => 1.2.42-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sumo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg1-1 => 1.3.1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: therion (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.4ds1-1 => 5.4.4ds1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ here we are
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libyaml-syck-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.31-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pidgin [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.13.0-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xygrib (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2 => 1.2.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mimedefang [source] (focal-proposed) [2.84-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vtk6 (focal-proposed/universe) [6.3.0+dfsg2-2build7 => 6.3.0+dfsg2-4] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsearch-xapian-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.25.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsocket-multicast6-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtemplate-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.27-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-csv-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.39-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtk-tablematrix-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.23-6.1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-utf8-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.62-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liburi-escape-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsereal-encoder-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.007+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-bibtex-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.88-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunicode-map8-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13+dfsg-4build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libverilog-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.460-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtcl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.27+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libuniversal-ref-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-ngram-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-int128-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-prime-util-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.73-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmultidimensional-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.014-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-jabber-loudmouth-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.07-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-rawip-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.25-2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpackage-stash-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.29-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpoe-filter-ssl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.41-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libb-hooks-parser-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1 => 0.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcairo-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.106-3 => 1.106-3build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcgi-struct-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04-2build5 => 1.04-2build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-mpfr-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-dbus-glib-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.33.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnetaddr-ip-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.079+dfsg-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libredis-fast-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22+dfsg-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcbor-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71-1 => 1.71-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-gcrypt-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.26-5build3 => 1.26-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.31-1 => 0.31-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-clone-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.004-2build1 => 0.004-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdate-calc-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.4-1build4 => 6.4-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-random-isaac-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.004-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libparams-validate-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.29-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-c3-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1build4 => 0.14-1build5] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-smime-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.25-1build1 => 0.25-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdate-pcalc-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.1-6build2 => 6.1-6build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-patricia-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.22-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.31-1build2 => 1.31-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcache-fastmmap-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.48-1 => 1.48-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-messagepack-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.00-2build1 => 1.00-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-mysql-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.050-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-pg-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.9.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-sqlite3-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.64-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-caller-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.06-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-nytprof-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [6.06+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libev-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.27-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-map-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.66-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfuture-asyncawait-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.32-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhash-fieldhash-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimager-qrcode-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.033-1.2build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-odbc-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.60-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-sybase-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.14-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-pragma-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libforks-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.36-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhtml-strip-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.10-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-aio-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.72-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libjson-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.020-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblexical-var-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.009-3build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmarpa-r2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.086000~dfsg-6build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-gsl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-sqlite2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2:0.38-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libffi-platypus-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.96-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libinline-python-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.56-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkinosearch1-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.01-4build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmatch-simple-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.001-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-declare-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.006019-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-socket-multicast-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libguestfs [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.40.2-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblinux-inotify2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcache-fastmmap-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.48-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcbor-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.71-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-c3-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.31-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-smime-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.25-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-messagepack-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.00-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdate-pcalc-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [6.1-6build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-mariadb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.11-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcairo-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.106-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-gcrypt-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.26-5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-clone-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.004-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdbd-firebird-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.31-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcgi-struct-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04-2build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdate-calc-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [6.4-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.31-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted altree [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted frozen-bubble [source] (focal-proposed) [2.212-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnumeric [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12.45-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalgorithm-permute-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libasync-interrupt-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.25-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-hooks-op-check-entersubforcv-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbareword-filehandles-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.007-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted findimagedupes [source] (focal-proposed) [2.18-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kildclient [source] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libauthen-dechpwd-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.007-1~1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwknop [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.10-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libb-hooks-parser-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache2-mod-perl2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.11-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwx-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.9932-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-libxslt-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.96-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: 389-ds-base (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1.6-4 => 1.4.1.6-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gphoto2-cffi (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3~a1-1 => 0.4.3~a1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: audit (focal-proposed/main) [1:2.8.5-2ubuntu1 => 1:2.8.5-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpreludedb (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-2ubuntu5 => 4.1.0-2ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ltt-control (focal-proposed/universe) [2.10.7-1 => 2.10.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: milksnake (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1 => 0.1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nuitka (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1.1+ds-1 => 0.6.1.1+ds-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openslide-python (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-4 => 1.1.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: probert (focal-proposed/main) [0.0.17 => 0.0.17build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycson (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-3 => 0.7-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-argon2 (focal-proposed/universe) [18.3.0-2 => 18.3.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: magics++ (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-2 => 4.1.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: olm (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-2 => 3.1.3+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: py-radix (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2build2 => 0.10.0-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nml (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1build1 => 0.4.5-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygobject (focal-proposed/main) [3.34.0-1 => 3.34.0-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pocketsphinx (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0+real5prealpha+1-6ubuntu1 => 0.8.0+real5prealpha+1-6ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cmarkgfm (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1build1 => 0.4.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-dmidecode (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-10 => 3.12.2-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-depinfo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1 => 1.5.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nuitka [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1.1+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openslide-python [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted probert [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.17build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycson [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-argon2 [source] (focal-proposed) [18.3.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-depinfo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ethtool (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14-1 => 0.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-linux-procfs (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2 => 0.6.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-nacl (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-2 => 1.3.0-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-persistent (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-2 => 4.2.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted olm [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted py-radix [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cmarkgfm [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-librtmp (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1build2 => 0.3.0-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pbr (focal-proposed/main) [5.1.1-0ubuntu3 => 5.1.1-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pylibsrtp (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1 => 0.6.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-qrencode (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-4build3 => 1.2-4build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-skytools (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3-3 => 3.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-xattr (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.6-1 => 0.9.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rpy2 (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.5-3 => 3.0.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pocketsphinx [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0+real5prealpha+1-6ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-dmidecode [source] (focal-proposed) [3.12.2-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pygit2 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27.4-2 => 0.27.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-reportlab (focal-proposed/main) [3.5.23-1 => 3.5.23-1build1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyx3 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-2 => 0.15-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twisted (focal-proposed/main) [18.9.0-3ubuntu1 => 18.9.0-3ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.proxy (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-1.1 => 4.2.0-1.1build1] (zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygobject [source] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyscss (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.5-3 => 1.3.5-3build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snimpy (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.13-1 => 0.8.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.security (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2ubuntu3 => 4.0.3-2ubuntu4] (zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-mapnik (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.0~20180723-588fc9062-3 => 1:0.0~20180723-588fc9062-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (focal-proposed/main) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14 => 0.8.1-1ubuntu15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ssdeep (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1+dfsg-2build4 => 3.1+dfsg-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted 389-ds-base [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1.6-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gphoto2-cffi [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.3~a1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ltt-control [source] (focal-proposed) [2.10.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted milksnake [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ethtool [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-linux-procfs [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-nacl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-persistent [source] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pylibsrtp [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-qrencode [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-4build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted audit [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.8.5-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted magics++ [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-librtmp [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pbr [source] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyscss [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-4 => 1.9.8~rc2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsb (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.1ubuntu1 => 11.1.0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.2-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-microversion-parse (focal-proposed/main) [0.2.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.2.1-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpreludedb [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.0-2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-mapnik [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.0~20180723-588fc9062-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-reportlab [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5.23-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (focal-proposed/main) [11.0.5+10-0ubuntu1 => 11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysvinit (focal-proposed/main) [2.95-5ubuntu2 => 2.96~beta-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nml [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.5-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgcrypt20 (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.4-5ubuntu2 => 1.8.5-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pygit2 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.27.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-automaton (focal-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.16.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-skytools [source] (focal-proposed) [3.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-xattr [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rpy2 [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twisted [source] (focal-proposed) [18.9.0-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.proxy [source] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ssdeep [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1+dfsg-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snimpy [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.security [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyx3 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-8 (focal-proposed/universe) [8u232-b09-0ubuntu1 => 8u232-b09-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-8 [sync] (focal-proposed) [8u232-b09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pluma [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.22.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-lts [source] (focal-proposed) [11.0.5+10-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autodep8 [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lsb [source] (focal-proposed) [11.1.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgcrypt20 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.8.5-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted newt [source] (focal-proposed) [0.52.21-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cryptsetup [source] (focal-proposed) [2:2.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lightdm [source] (focal-proposed) [1.30.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cod-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4+dfsg-3 => 2.4+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libanyevent-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [7.160-1 => 7.160-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gbrowse (focal-proposed/universe) [2.56+dfsg-4 => 2.56+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapreq2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.13-5build4 => 2.13-5build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcairo-gobject-perl (focal-proposed/main) [1.005-1 => 1.005-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-mysql-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.04-6build4 => 0.04-6build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.45-1 => 0.45-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-messagepack-stream-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.04+ds-1build1 => 1.04+ds-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libembperl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-12build1 => 2.5.0-12build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcpanel-json-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12-1 => 4.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-dump-streamer-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.40-1build2 => 2.40-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libindirect-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39-1 => 0.39-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-pkcs10-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-3 => 0.16-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-lexalias-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.05-2build1 => 0.05-2build2] (kubuntu, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmath-geometry-voronoi-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3build1 => 1.3-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmoose-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2011-1build1 => 2.2011-1build2] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsignatures-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-2build1 => 0.13-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwx-glcanvas-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-5build1 => 0.09-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcp (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.4-1build1 => 4.3.4-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polymake (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2r4-4 => 3.2r4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.000008-1 => 1.000008-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtime-moment-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.44-1build1 => 0.44-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.019-5build1 => 1:2.019-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpango-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.227-3 => 1.227-3build1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webauth (focal-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-7 => 4.7.0-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwx-scintilla-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39-4build1 => 0.39-4build2] (no packageset)
<doko> whoever is giving back devscripts, please stop. it won't succeed
<infinity> doko: Sorry, I was doing mass give-backs, no control over what it grabs.
<infinity> Well, one mass give-back when I woke up, that is.
<infinity> If there were more, it wasn't me. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-mysql-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.04-6build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.45-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-messagepack-stream-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.04+ds-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libembperl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.5.0-12build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmath-geometry-voronoi-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmoose-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2011-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsignatures-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwx-glcanvas-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcp [source] (focal-proposed) [4.3.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polymake [source] (focal-proposed) [3.2r4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-pkcs10-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-lexalias-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.05-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.000008-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtime-moment-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.44-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pdl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:2.019-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-dump-streamer-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.40-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpango-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.227-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webauth [source] (focal-proposed) [4.7.0-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libindirect-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.39-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwx-scintilla-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.39-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cod-tools [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libanyevent-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [7.160-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcairo-gobject-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.005-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gbrowse [source] (focal-proposed) [2.56+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcpanel-json-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapreq2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.13-5build5]
<infinity> HAHAHAHA.
<infinity> $ remove-package -m NBS -d ubuntu -s focal -b -y python-ubuntutools
<infinity> Could not find ubuntutools.question; run sudo apt-get install python-ubuntutools
<infinity> Ooooops.
<infinity> ubuntu-archive-tools$ rgrep -l ubuntutools * | wc -l
<infinity> 11
<infinity> Time for an emergency port of ubuntu-archive-tools to py3. :P
<infinity> cjwatson, vorlon: ^-- if either of you is bored while I'm flying...
 * infinity reinstalls the NBS package for now, and opts to not remove it from the archive just yet.
<infinity> doko: When libmoose-perl publishes, that should unstick a few things (like the last one in stage 1)
<doko> yes, known
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity,  I did it already
<LocutusOfBorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/+merge/374389
<LocutusOfBorg> can't promise but I'm using it since some weeks
<LocutusOfBorg> (this is mainly why i reverted the upload for eoan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twisted (focal-proposed/main) [18.9.0-3ubuntu2 => 18.9.0-3ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twisted [source] (focal-proposed) [18.9.0-3ubuntu3]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko can you please give an hint about devscripts failure? i gave it back once, hours ago, because the build was finished, but not uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barnowl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1 => 1.10-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcoro-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [6.550-1 => 6.550-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-pond-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.005-1build1 => 0.005-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: feersum (focal-proposed/universe) [1.407-1 => 1.407-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-callparser-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.002-4build2 => 0.002-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcryptx-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.064-1 => 0.064-1build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> also if anybody has a free slot pleeeeeeease https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/ubuntu-archive-tools/sync/+merge/374390
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdr-tarantool-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.45-2build2 => 0.45-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libglib-object-introspection-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.047-1 => 0.047-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmoosex-role-withoverloading-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-2build1 => 0.17-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-io-hdf5-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.73-5build1 => 1:0.73-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-linearalgebra-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-3build1 => 0.12-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-stats-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.75-2build1 => 0.75-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libset-object-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39-1build1 => 1.39-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtrycatch-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.003002-2build4 => 1.003002-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slic3r-prusa (focal-proposed/universe) [1.41.3+dfsg-1 => 1.41.3+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfunction-parameters-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.001003-2build1 => 2.001003-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmouse-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.6-1build1 => 2.5.6-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-netcdf-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.20-6build1 => 4.20-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtfbs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2 => 0.7.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slic3r (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-3 => 1.3.0+dfsg1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgtk2-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2:1.24993-1ubuntu1 => 2:1.24993-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-vectorvalued-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1build1 => 1.0.9-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-io-matlab-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.005-3build1 => 0.005-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-easy-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.011-2 => 0.011-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-linearalgebra-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-stats-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.75-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libset-object-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.39-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtrycatch-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.003002-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slic3r-prusa [source] (focal-proposed) [1.41.3+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-netcdf-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [4.20-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtfbs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slic3r [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-vectorvalued-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-easy-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.011-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted barnowl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcoro-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [6.550-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-pond-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.005-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdr-tarantool-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.45-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libglib-object-introspection-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.047-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmoosex-role-withoverloading-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-io-hdf5-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.73-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted feersum [source] (focal-proposed) [1.407-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-callparser-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.002-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgtk2-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2:1.24993-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-io-matlab-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.005-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcryptx-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.064-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmouse-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.5.6-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.001003-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus-python (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.12-1 => 1.2.12-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-python1.0 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.16.1-1 => 1.16.1-1build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lz4tools (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1.1-1.1 => 1.3.1.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: onboard (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2ubuntu5 => 1.4.1-2ubuntu6] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-btrees (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-2 => 4.3.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tornado (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-4ubuntu1 => 5.1.1-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thrift (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-6 => 0.11.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsemanage (focal-proposed/main) [2.9-3 => 2.9-3build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pykafka (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1 => 2.7.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-xeddsa (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1 => 0.4.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nik4 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6-6 => 1.6-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: urwid (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2build2 => 2.0.1-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tornado4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-3 => 4.5.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbus-python [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsemanage [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nik4 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pykafka [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tornado4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.5.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-xeddsa [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urwid [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-python1.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted onboard [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tornado [source] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lz4tools [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thrift [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-btrees [source] (focal-proposed) [4.3.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparse-keyword-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.08-2build4 => 0.08-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-xslate-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.6-1build1 => 3.5.6-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libx11-xcb-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1 => 0.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpdl-ccs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23.12-1build1 => 1.23.12-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtrue-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapp-stacktrace-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-3ubuntu1 => 0.09-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaudio-flac-decoder-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3+dfsg-2build7 => 0.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.09-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaudio-flac-decoder-perl [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: exactimage (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3build1 => 1.0.2-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: imagemagick (focal-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.23+dfsg-2.1ubuntu6 => 8:6.9.10.23+dfsg-2.1ubuntu7] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted exactimage [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted imagemagick [source] (focal-proposed) [8:6.9.10.23+dfsg-2.1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uwsgi (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1ubuntu2 => 2.0.18-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libparse-keyword-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.08-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-xslate-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5.6-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libx11-xcb-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpdl-ccs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.23.12-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uwsgi [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.18-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtrue-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: basemap (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+dfsg-2 => 1.2.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cython (focal-proposed/universe) [0.29.10-0ubuntu1 => 0.29.10-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-2 => 3.0.2-2build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netcdf4-python (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1.2-4 => 1.5.1.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pandas (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23.3+dfsg-4ubuntu1 => 0.23.3+dfsg-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.3+dfsg-2build1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5chart (focal-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1 => 5.11.3+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5webengine (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.1-2 => 5.12.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyside2 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-3build2 => 5.11.2-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-numpy (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.16.2-1ubuntu1 => 1:1.16.2-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cftime (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3.4-3 => 1.0.3.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meteo-qt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt-qwt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02.00-1 => 1.02.00-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pytables (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.2-3 => 3.5.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxml (focal-proposed/main) [4.4.1-1 => 4.4.1-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-poppler-qt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24.2-3build5 => 0.24.2-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numexpr (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1 => 2.7.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyproj (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.6-2 => 1.9.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-qt4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12.1+dfsg-2build2 => 4.12.1+dfsg-2build3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qscintilla2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.10.4+dfsg-2.1 => 2.10.4+dfsg-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: statsmodels (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-9ubuntu1 => 0.8.0-9ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-scipy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-4 => 1.2.2-4build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rpm (focal-proposed/universe) [4.14.2.1+dfsg1-1 => 4.14.2.1+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt-qwt [source] (focal-proposed) [1.02.00-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pytables [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-poppler-qt5 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24.2-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyproj [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-scipy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rpm [source] (focal-proposed) [4.14.2.1+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5webengine [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-numpy [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.16.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-qt4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.12.1+dfsg-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted statsmodels [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyside2 [source] (focal-proposed) [5.11.2-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qscintilla2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.10.4+dfsg-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted basemap [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cython [source] (focal-proposed) [0.29.10-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted matplotlib [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netcdf4-python [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pandas [source] (focal-proposed) [0.23.3+dfsg-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cftime [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meteo-qt [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.3+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxml [source] (focal-proposed) [4.4.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5chart [source] (focal-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numexpr [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (focal-proposed/main) [2.19.7ubuntu1 => 2.19.7ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libembperl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-12build2 => 2.5.0-13] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [source] (focal-proposed) [2.19.7ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libembperl-perl [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.5.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsignatures-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13-2build2 => 0.14-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsignatures-perl [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pdl [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:2.019-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libopengl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7000+dfsg-3build1 => 0.7000+dfsg-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libopengl-perl [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7000+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-hypothesis (focal-proposed/universe) [3.71.11-1 => 4.36.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-hypothesis [source] (focal-proposed) [4.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oprofile (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-0ubuntu9 => 1.3.0-0ubuntu10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: looking-glass (eoan-proposed/universe) [0+b1-1build7 => 0+b1-1build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kcov (focal-proposed/universe) [36+dfsg-1build5 => 36+dfsg-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: naev (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2build10 => 0.7.0-2build11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected looking-glass [source] (eoan-proposed) [0+b1-1build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: looking-glass (focal-proposed/universe) [0+b1-1build7 => 0+b1-1build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kcov [source] (focal-proposed) [36+dfsg-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted naev [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-2build11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted looking-glass [source] (focal-proposed) [0+b1-1build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oprofile [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bison-doc [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:3.4.2+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntustudio-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [0.200]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info [source] (focal-proposed) [0.22ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mime-support [source] (focal-proposed) [3.64ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-importlib-metadata (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19-1 => 0.23-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pluggy (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-importlib-metadata [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.23-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-pluggy [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.13.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-importlib-metadata (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19-1 => 0.23-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pluggy (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-importlib-metadata [source] (focal-proposed) [0.23-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pluggy [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-numpy (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.16.2-1ubuntu2 => 1:1.16.5-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-numpy [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.16.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (focal-proposed/main) [8.3.50.20190910-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.50.20191019-0ubuntu1] (core)
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes states users should run upgrades using "check-new-release-gtk -d" (desktop) and "do-release-upgrade -d" but does not explain the impact of "-d". is this intentional?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cython (focal-proposed/universe) [0.29.10-0ubuntu2 => 0.29.13-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cython [source] (focal-proposed) [0.29.13-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (focal-proposed) [9.0.50.20191019-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cffi (focal-proposed/main) [1.12.3-1build2 => 1.13.0-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cffi [source] (focal-proposed) [1.13.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psycopg2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.7-1build1 => 2.8.3-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<tsimonq2> focal 5521 6062 5538 5537 5166 4678
<tsimonq2> Nice
 * tsimonq2 hopes things will settle down now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cython (focal-proposed/universe) [0.29.13-0ubuntu1 => 0.29.13-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: I'm not keen having more transitions at this point ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cython [source] (focal-proposed) [0.29.13-0ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko it has already started..
<jbicha> tomreyn: that page absolutely should not recommend using " -d". using " -d" is a very bad habit to get into unless you are paying very close attention
<doko> well, and why did you start it?
<doko> and how many transitions are hidden in your suggested syncs?
<jbicha> bdmurray: ^ you changed the wiki last apparently. That's a good way to get extra testers of Focal Alpha next month or whenever you flip switches, but I don't think that's intended :)
<jbicha> one problem is that journalists, blog authors, etc. will copy those commands in their articles and never update their posts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycairo (focal-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1build3 => 1.16.2-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycairo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-crypto (focal-proposed/main) [2.6.1-10build1 => 2.6.1-10ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-crypto [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.1-10ubuntu1]
<tomreyn> jbicha: that's why i'm asking, it seems like it may have been by mistake.
<wxl> hey folks not trying to be jumpy or anything but i noticed there are focal daily images.. but not for the flavors. is this an oversight?
<teward> Or is it intentional (changelog I see is a kernel change only from the ISO tracker?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cheetah (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-3build1 => 3.2.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cheetah [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cvxopt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.9+dfsg-3build3 => 1.2.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bitlbee (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6-1.1 => 3.6-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dnsproxy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.16-0.1build2 => 1.16-0.1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: coturn (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.1.1-1.1build1 => 4.5.1.1-1.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: farpd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2-11build1 => 0.2-11build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: forked-daapd (focal-proposed/universe) [26.4+dfsg1-1build1 => 26.4+dfsg1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fstrm (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: getstream (focal-proposed/universe) [20100616-1build1 => 20100616-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: groonga (focal-proposed/universe) [9.0.7-1 => 9.0.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: infon (focal-proposed/universe) [0~r198-8build2 => 0~r198-8build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ladvd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1 => 1.1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libradsec (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-5 => 0.0.5-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libverto (focal-proposed/main) [0.3.0-2ubuntu2 => 0.3.0-2ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lldpd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1 => 1.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freshplayerplugin (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.3.9-2ubuntu1 => 0.3.9-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grok (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20110708.1-4.3ubuntu1 => 1.20110708.1-4.3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kickpass (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1 => 0.2.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreswan (focal-proposed/universe) [3.29-2 => 3.29-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: getdns (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1 => 1.5.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libevhtp (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.16-1build2 => 1.2.16-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: info-beamer (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0~pre3+dfsg-0.1build4 => 1.0~pre3+dfsg-0.1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: links2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.19-2 => 2.19-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lua-event (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1 => 0.4.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: memcached (focal-proposed/main) [1.5.10-0ubuntu3 => 1.5.10-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mysql-8.0 (focal-proposed/main) [8.0.17-0ubuntu2 => 8.0.17-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nsd (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.26-1 => 4.1.26-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocproxy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.60-1build1 => 1.60-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mediaconch (focal-proposed/universe) [18.03.2-1 => 18.03.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.5ubuntu2 => 1:1.3.4-2.5ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openbsd-inetd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20160825-4 => 0.20160825-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moonshot-trust-router (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+1 => 3.5.0+1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntp (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.8p12+dfsg-3ubuntu2 => 1:4.2.8p12+dfsg-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openmpi (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.3-11build1 => 3.1.3-11build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgbouncer (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1 => 1.10.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php-pecl-http (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+2.6.0-1build1 => 3.2.1+2.6.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poolcounter (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2 => 1.1.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opensmtpd (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.3p1-6 => 6.0.3p1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pmix (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.4-1 => 3.1.4-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgqd (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3-2 => 3.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted info-beamer [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0~pre3+dfsg-0.1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kickpass [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libevhtp [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.16-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreswan [source] (focal-proposed) [3.29-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted links2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.19-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lua-event [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted memcached [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.10-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mysql-8.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [8.0.17-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nsd [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.26-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocproxy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.60-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted infon [source] (focal-proposed) [0~r198-8build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libradsec [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lldpd [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moonshot-trust-router [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5.0+1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (focal-proposed) [1:4.2.8p12+dfsg-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openmpi [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.3-11build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgbouncer [source] (focal-proposed) [1.10.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php-pecl-http [source] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+2.6.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted poolcounter [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.6-5build1 => 1:4.2.9.6-6] (input-methods, kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ladvd [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mediaconch [source] (focal-proposed) [18.03.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openbsd-inetd [source] (focal-proposed) [0.20160825-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgqd [source] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-4 => 1.9.8~rc2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-microversion-parse (focal-proposed/main) [0.2.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.2.1-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: redsocks (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5-2 => 0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scanssh (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1-0ubuntu7 => 2.1-0ubuntu8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spdylay (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2.1build2 => 1.3.2-2.1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: suricata (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.2-2ubuntu1 => 1:4.1.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libverto [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opensmtpd [source] (focal-proposed) [6.0.3p1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-automaton (focal-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.16.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rspamd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.4-2build1 => 1.9.4-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sslsplit (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-2 => 0.5.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-cli (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1 => 1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmate (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1build3 => 2.2.1-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tor (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1.5-1 => 0.4.1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trickle (focal-proposed/universe) [1.07-10.1build1 => 1.07-10.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.5ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebengine-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 5.12.4+dfsg-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysvinit (focal-proposed/main) [2.95-5ubuntu2 => 2.96~beta-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmux (focal-proposed/main) [2.9a-3build1 => 2.9a-3build2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pmix [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tgl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-3 => 2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: seafile (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.11-1 => 6.2.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: transmission (focal-proposed/main) [2.94-2ubuntu1 => 2.94-2ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sslsplit [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telegram-cli [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmate [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tor [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trickle [source] (focal-proposed) [1.07-10.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webdis (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+dfsg-1build1 => 0.1.4+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted suricata [source] (focal-proposed) [1:4.1.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmux [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9a-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: watchcatd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-3.1 => 1.2.1-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tgl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zabbix (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.0.4+dfsg-1build2 => 1:4.0.4+dfsg-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted transmission [source] (focal-proposed) [2.94-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bitlbee [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnsproxy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16-0.1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted forked-daapd [source] (focal-proposed) [26.4+dfsg1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fstrm [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted getstream [source] (focal-proposed) [20100616-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted groonga [source] (focal-proposed) [9.0.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted redsocks [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scanssh [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1-0ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spdylay [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2.1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webdis [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted coturn [source] (focal-proposed) [4.5.1.1-1.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freshplayerplugin [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.9-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grok [source] (focal-proposed) [1.20110708.1-4.3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rspamd [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.4-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted watchcatd [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted farpd [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2-11build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebengine-opensource-src [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.4+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zabbix [source] (focal-proposed) [1:4.0.4+dfsg-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted getdns [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted seafile [source] (focal-proposed) [6.2.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cvxopt [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psycopg2 [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.8.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libftdi1 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2 => 1.4-2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libftdi1 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtorrent-rasterbar (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1build1 => 1.1.13-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtorrent-rasterbar [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.13-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mod-wsgi (focal-proposed/main) [4.6.5-1build1 => 4.6.8-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mod-wsgi [source] (focal-proposed) [4.6.8-0ubuntu1]
<doko> all buildds are currently inactive, can't reach anybody, I call it a day
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netifaces (focal-proposed/main) [0.10.4-1build4 => 0.10.4-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycxx (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.3-2 => 7.1.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netifaces [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycxx [source] (focal-proposed) [7.1.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-greenlet (focal-proposed/main) [0.4.15-2build1 => 0.4.15-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-greenlet [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.15-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-reportlab (focal-proposed/main) [3.5.23-1build1 => 3.5.28-1] (desktop-core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twisted (focal-proposed/main) [18.9.0-3ubuntu3 => 18.9.0-4] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-reportlab [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.5.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twisted [sync] (focal-proposed) [18.9.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apsw (focal-proposed/universe) [3.28.0-r1-1build1 => 3.28.0-r1-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apsw [source] (focal-proposed) [3.28.0-r1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sbcl (focal-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.5-2ubuntu1 => 2:1.5.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cvxopt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.9+dfsg-3build3 => 1.2.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<doko> ugh,
<doko> Rejected:
<doko> cvxopt 1.2.3+dfsg-1 in sid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cvxopt [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-panel (focal-proposed/universe) [4.14.1-0ubuntu1 => 4.14.1-1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio, xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cvxopt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.9+dfsg-3build3 => 1.2.3+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cvxopt [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-1build1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: datalad (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.6-1ubuntu2 => 0.11.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yowsup (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.7-4ubuntu2 => 3.2.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-keysign (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-3ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: knack (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1ubuntu1 => 0.6.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pywps (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1ubuntu1 => 4.2.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pylxd (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.9-0ubuntu2 => 2.2.10-1] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dde-qt-dbus-factory (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2ubuntu1 => 5.0.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx-gallery (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.2.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fonts-takao (focal-proposed/universe) [00303.01-2ubuntu1 => 00303.01-3ubuntu1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nbconvert (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4-2ubuntu2 => 5.6.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: exactimage (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5 => 1.0.2-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted exactimage [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-5ubuntu1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Dude, can you PLEASE not sync things that autosync will end up picking up over the next week anyway?  It's cluttering the queues for no reason.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gwenview (focal-proposed/universe) [4:19.04.3-0ubuntu2 => 4:19.08.1-3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbson-xs-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1build1 => 0.8.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbson-xs-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.1-6ubuntu1 => 5.1.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: doxygen (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.13-10ubuntu3 => 1.8.13-11ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-virt-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1 => 5.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yodl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.02.01-2ubuntu1 => 4.02.01-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-virt-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pymzml (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-dfsg-5ubuntu4 => 0.7.6-dfsg-5.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipykernel (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-1ubuntu1 => 4.9.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvdb (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5.1ubuntu1 => 5.2.0-7] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spyder-kernels (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+really0.2.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.5.0~really0.5.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: munin (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.49-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.51-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yosys (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8-1ubuntu1 => 0.9-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pynwb (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1ubuntu1 => 0.5.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, can you please actually look at the packages? and compare them with reverse-depends -b libproj-dev -r eoan
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying to do proj for free, specially because fixes are in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: consul (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.7~dfsg1-5ubuntu1 => 1.4.4~dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<vorlon> it's not "for free" when you are manually syncing things that either a) would have been autosynced at the same time as the accept of these packages, without any action on your part or b) require the release team to review your syncs in the queue in order to accept them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: assaultcube (focal-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu4 => 1.2.0.2.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, how can I do a transition you already accepted and entangled via gdal?
<LocutusOfBorg> proj
<infinity> Oh joy, submittodebian crashes...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cvxopt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-1build1 => 1.2.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cvxopt [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> stgraber: Not sure what timezone you're in right now, but we need an lxd stable channel for 20.04 to unbugger ubuntu-server builds.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gearmand (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.18+ds-3build3 => 1.1.18+ds-3build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keyutils (focal-proposed/main) [1.6-6 => 1.6-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keyutils [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gearmand [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.18+ds-3build4]
<infinity> Dear GCC, WTF.
<infinity> mod_embperl.c:42:12: error: static declaration of ‘gettid’ follows non-static declaration
<infinity> And yet:#ifndef gettid
<infinity> If I can't trust ifndef, what's the point?
<infinity> Oh, derp.  It's declared as a proper function now, not a cpp macro, so ifndef is useless.  Yay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python2.7 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.17~rc1-1 => 2.7.17-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python2.7 [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.7.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libembperl-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-13 => 2.5.0-13ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libembperl-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.5.0-13ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: I'm getting near the end of the perl stuff.  The only one still stumping me is libprelude, if you have any ideas there.
<infinity> doko: There's a new libprelude in Debian/NEW that might magically work, if we could get the maintainer to fish it out for us, but that's also another transition. :/
<doko> infinity: if you want to connect that with perl, fine. the current python 3.8 stuff should not blocking
<doko> and we have libevent ftbfs
<infinity> I can poke at libevent stuff when I'm done with perl (other than prelude, which I'll think about a bit...)
<infinity> Working on testing the last couple here before I upload.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slic3r-prusa (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.2+dfsg-1build3 => 1.39.2+dfsg-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slic3r-prusa [source] (focal-proposed) [1.39.2+dfsg-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: normaliz (focal-proposed/universe) [3.7.1+ds-3 => 3.7.1+ds-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted normaliz [source] (focal-proposed) [3.7.1+ds-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycairo (focal-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu1 => 1.16.2-1ubuntu2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycairo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycairo (focal-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu2 => 1.16.2-1ubuntu3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycairo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu3]
<doko> .. c:function:: void _PyObject_GC_UNTRACK(PyObject *op)
<doko>    A macro version of :c:func:`PyObject_GC_UnTrack`.  It should not be used for
<doko>    extension modules.
<doko> so why do we have documentation?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swig (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.12-2 => 3.0.12-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swig [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.12-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-nacl (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-2build1 => 1.3.0-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-nacl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-13 (focal-proposed/universe) [13+33-1 => 13.0.1+9-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: protobuf (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.1.3-2build1 => 3.6.1.3-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-13 [sync] (focal-proposed) [13.0.1+9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted protobuf [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6.1.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libprelude (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4.2build1 => 4.1.0-4.2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libprelude [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.0-4.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-crypto (focal-proposed/main) [2.6.1-10ubuntu1 => 2.6.1-10ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycxx (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.3-0ubuntu1 => 7.1.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycxx [source] (focal-proposed) [7.1.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-crypto [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.1-10ubuntu2]
<doko> infinity: could you have a look at ltt-control? gettid ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygobject (focal-proposed/main) [3.34.0-1build1 => 3.34.0-1ubuntu1] (core)
<stgraber> infinity: I did the open/close of the channel a few days ago...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpreludedb (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-2ubuntu6 => 4.1.0-2ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpreludedb [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.0-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygobject [source] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> stgraber: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu-server-live disagrees.  Or is confused.
<infinity> stgraber: Curiously, amd64 found lxd, the rest didn't.
<infinity> doko: ltt-control is fixed upstream, syncing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ltt-control (focal-proposed/universe) [2.10.7-1build1 => 2.10.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ltt-control [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.10.8-1]
 * infinity cuts polymake's concurrency in half to avoid OOMing and feels a bit dirty.
<stgraber> infinity: odd, my script publishes all arches... Let me try it again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.8 (focal-proposed/main) [3.8.0-1 => 3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.8 [source] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: dvisvgm (focal-proposed/primary) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dvisvgm [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dvisvgm [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [2.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dvisvgm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dvisvgm [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dvisvgm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dvisvgm [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dvisvgm [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sip4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.19.18+dfsg-1build1 => 4.19.18+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sip4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.19.18+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sip4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.19.18+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 4.19.19+dfsg-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
<doko> mitya57: ^^^ are you working on python3.8 stuff?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.3+dfsg-2build1 => 5.12.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<mitya57> doko: I noticed build failures in sip4, pyqt5, pyqt5webengine and I am fixing them via Debian.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-qt4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12.1+dfsg-2build3 => 4.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<mitya57> Looks like for pyqt5 and python-qt4 I can just grab patches from your uploads :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-qt4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
<doko> mitya57: ok, then I don't send bug reports. and feel free to free to continue with https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/python3.8-add.html
<mitya57> Yes, bugs are not needed.
<doko> infinity, vorlon: component-mismatches are not updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-python1.0 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.16.1-1build1 => 1.16.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-python1.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5chart (focal-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1build1 => 5.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5chart [source] (focal-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
<doko> mitya57: pyqt5webengine seems to be fine, but not qscintilla2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aggdraw (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.11-2 => 1.3.11-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asyncpg (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1ubuntu5 => 0.13.0-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bcolz (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+ds2-2 => 1.2.1+ds2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bottleneck (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+ds1-2 => 1.2.1+ds1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brltty (focal-proposed/main) [5.6-11ubuntu2 => 5.6-11ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (focal-proposed/main) [14.2.2-0ubuntu3 => 14.2.2-0ubuntu4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: coda (focal-proposed/universe) [2.21-1 => 2.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: compreffor (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6.post1-1build1 => 0.4.6.post1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astrometry.net (focal-proposed/universe) [0.78+dfsg-1build1 => 0.78+dfsg-1build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: beancount (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-3 => 2.2.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: capstone (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+really+3.0.5-1 => 4.0.1+really+3.0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: compiz (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.14.0+19.10.20190918-0ubuntu1 => 1:0.9.14.0+19.10.20190918-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aubio (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-2 => 0.4.9-2build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmor (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1 => 3.5.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breezy (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-6 => 3.0.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: consensuscore (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+dfsg-1 => 1.1.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cyvcf2 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.5-1 => 0.11.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fast-histogram (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-1 => 0.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-python-plugin (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-3 => 0.17-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnucap-python (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1 => 0.0.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grib-api (focal-proposed/universe) [1.28.0-2 => 1.28.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gsw (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1 => 3.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guiqwt (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-3build2 => 3.0.3-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hidapi-cffi (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1 => 0.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indexed-gzip (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.6-1build2 => 0.8.6-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cysignals (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-3 => 1.8.1+ds-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fast5 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-2build1 => 0.6.5-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpaw (focal-proposed/universe) [19.8.1-1 => 19.8.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gudhi (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-2 => 2.3.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: html5-parser (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.8-1 => 0.4.8-1build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kivy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-1 => 1.10.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgpuarray (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-3 => 0.7.6-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: montage (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0+dfsg-6build1 => 6.0+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numba (focal-proposed/universe) [0.42.0-1 => 0.42.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: peewee (focal-proposed/universe) [3.7.0+dfsg-2 => 3.7.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: django-piston3 (focal-proposed/main) [0.3~rc2-3ubuntu7 => 0.3~rc2-3ubuntu8] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grpc (focal-proposed/universe) [1.16.1-1 => 1.16.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khmer (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.2+dfsg-6 => 2.1.2+dfsg-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.3 => 2.4.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numpy-stl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1 => 2.9.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdspy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-3 => 1.3.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libedlib (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2 => 1.2.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: petsc4py (focal-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-2 => 3.11.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gyoto (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.5-1 => 1.3.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpi4py (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-13 => 3.0.2-13build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pikepdf (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.4+dfsg-1 => 1.6.4+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plplot (focal-proposed/universe) [5.14.0+dfsg-3build1 => 5.14.0+dfsg-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pybik (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-3build1 => 3.0-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycuda (focal-proposed/multiverse) [2018.1.1-3build2 => 2018.1.1-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyfftw (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-3 => 0.11.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygccjit (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4-10 => 0.4-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pykdtree (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-4 => 1.3.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pylibtiff (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-6 => 0.4.2-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymssql (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4+dfsg-2 => 2.1.4+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyopencl (focal-proposed/universe) [2018.2.2-1 => 2018.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pillow-sane (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.3-1build5 => 2.8.3-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyclipper (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.post2-1build1 => 1.1.0.post2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygame (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-3 => 1.9.4.post1+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyliblo (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-3ubuntu7 => 0.10.0-3ubuntu8] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pynfft (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2build4 => 1.3.2-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pystemmer (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1.2 => 1.3.0+dfsg-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-acora (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1.1 => 2.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-biopython (focal-proposed/universe) [1.73+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 1.73+dfsg-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-bx (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2 => 0.8.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cassandra-driver (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16.0-2 => 3.16.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pybigwig (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.17-1 => 0.3.17-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygrib (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-2 => 2.0.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqwt3d (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-5 => 0.1.8-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-admesh (focal-proposed/universe) [0.98.9-1build1 => 0.98.9-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-casacore (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cytoolz (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1 => 0.10.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyepr (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-3 => 0.9.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pytaglib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.6+dfsg-2build8 => 0.3.6+dfsg-2build9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cymem (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1 => 2.0.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymol (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+dfsg-4 => 2.2.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-datrie (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3 => 0.7.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-blosc (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+ds1-1 => 1.7.0+ds1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: py-ubjson (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1 => 0.14.0-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-feather-format (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+dfsg1-2 => 0.3.1+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-fitsio (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.5+dfsg-2 => 1.0.5+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-hdf4 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1 => 0.10.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-httptools (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-1.1 => 0.0.11-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-jpype (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7+dfsg-2 => 0.7+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-line-profiler (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1-2 => 2.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ltfatpy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2 => 1.0.16-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-misaka (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5build5 => 1.0.2-5build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-djvulibre (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-2 => 0.8.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gevent (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1build1 => 1.3.7-1build2] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-hdmedians (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13~git20171027.8e0e9e3-1build1 => 0.13~git20171027.8e0e9e3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-libdiscid (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-5 => 1.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-lupa (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6+dfsg-4 => 1.6+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-multidict (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2-1 => 4.5.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pcl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-7 => 0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pysam (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15.2+ds-2 => 0.15.2+ds-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rencode (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1build4 => 1.0.5-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-sfml (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2~git20150611.196c88+dfsg-5 => 2.2~git20150611.196c88+dfsg-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-fisx (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1 => 1.1.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-igraph (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1.post6-7 => 0.7.1.post6-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-msgpack (focal-proposed/main) [0.5.6-1build2 => 0.5.6-1build3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pypcap (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1build1 => 1.2.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-rtmidi (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1 => 1.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tesserocr (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-4 => 2.4.0-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tinycss (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4-2 => 0.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-wsaccel (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1build2 => 0.6.2-1build3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyyaml (focal-proposed/main) [5.1.2-1 => 5.1.2-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruamel.yaml (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15.34-1build2 => 0.15.34-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gssapi (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1build2 => 1.4.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-murmurhash (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2 => 1.0.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-shapely (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.4-3 => 1.6.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-wheezy.template (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-2 => 0.1.167-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-fastcluster (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.25-2 => 1.1.25-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: setools (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1 => 4.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spherepack (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2-13 => 3.2-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: termbox (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-3 => 1.1.2+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uhd (focal-proposed/universe) [3.14.1.0-2 => 3.14.1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wreport (focal-proposed/universe) [3.15-1build1 => 3.15-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-llfuse (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6+dfsg-1 => 1.3.6+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-thriftpy (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.9+ds1-1ubuntu3 => 0.3.9+ds1-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: segyio (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.3-1 => 1.8.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx-automodapi (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-1 => 0.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: websockify (focal-proposed/main) [0.8.0+dfsg1-16ubuntu1 => 0.8.0+dfsg1-16ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xpra (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3+dfsg1-1build2 => 2.5.3+dfsg1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pyvcf (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.8+git20170215.476169c-1build1 => 0.6.8+git20170215.476169c-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shiboken (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-5.1build1 => 1.2.2-5.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wxpython4.0 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6+dfsg-2 => 4.0.6+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pywavelets (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1.1ubuntu6 => 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yp-svipc (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16-3 => 0.16-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tifffile (focal-proposed/universe) [20181128-1 => 20181128-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-fastcluster [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.25-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted segyio [source] (focal-proposed) [1.8.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shiboken [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-5.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinx-automodapi [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tifffile [source] (focal-proposed) [20181128-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruamel.yaml [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15.34-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spherepack [source] (focal-proposed) [3.2-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uhd [source] (focal-proposed) [3.14.1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted setools [source] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted termbox [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-feather-format [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1+dfsg1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-fitsio [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gssapi [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-hdmedians [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13~git20171027.8e0e9e3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-igraph [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1.post6-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-libdiscid [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-llfuse [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-lupa [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-msgpack [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.6-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-murmurhash [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-fisx [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-hdf4 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-jpype [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ltfatpy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.16-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-multidict [source] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pypcap [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pyvcf [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.8+git20170215.476169c-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indexed-gzip (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.6-1build2 => 0.8.6-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kivy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-1 => 1.10.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgpuarray (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-3 => 0.7.6-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gevent [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.7-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-line-profiler [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pcl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-rencode [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libedlib (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2 => 1.2.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: montage (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0+dfsg-6build1 => 6.0+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numba (focal-proposed/universe) [0.42.0-1 => 0.42.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-httptools [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.11-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pysam [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15.2+ds-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.3 => 2.4.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numpy-stl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1 => 2.9.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-misaka [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-5build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpi4py (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-13 => 3.0.2-13build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khmer (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.2+dfsg-6 => 2.1.2+dfsg-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted py-ubjson [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pystemmer [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-acora [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-biopython [source] (focal-proposed) [1.73+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-bx [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cassandra-driver [source] (focal-proposed) [3.16.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cytoolz [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tinycss [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-wsaccel [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyyaml [source] (focal-proposed) [5.1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqwt3d [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-admesh [source] (focal-proposed) [0.98.9-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-casacore [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-thriftpy [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.9+ds1-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pywavelets [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1.1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wreport [source] (focal-proposed) [3.15-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xpra [source] (focal-proposed) [2.5.3+dfsg1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breezy (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-6 => 3.0.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: capstone (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+really+3.0.5-1 => 4.0.1+really+3.0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmor (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1 => 3.5.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pytaglib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.6+dfsg-2build9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cymem [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted websockify [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0+dfsg1-16ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yp-svipc [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (focal-proposed/main) [14.2.2-0ubuntu3 => 14.2.2-0ubuntu4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: compiz (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.14.0+19.10.20190918-0ubuntu1 => 1:0.9.14.0+19.10.20190918-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: consensuscore (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+dfsg-1 => 1.1.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cyvcf2 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.5-1 => 0.11.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-blosc [source] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0+ds1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wxpython4.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: coda (focal-proposed/universe) [2.21-1 => 2.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cysignals (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-3 => 1.8.1+ds-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-wheezy.template [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.167-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: compreffor (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6.post1-1build1 => 0.4.6.post1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brltty (focal-proposed/main) [5.6-11ubuntu2 => 5.6-11ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: django-piston3 (focal-proposed/main) [0.3~rc2-3ubuntu7 => 0.3~rc2-3ubuntu8] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pybik [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycuda [source] (focal-proposed) [2018.1.1-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyfftw [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygccjit [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pykdtree [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pylibtiff [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymssql [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyopencl [source] (focal-proposed) [2018.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-djvulibre [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-sfml [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2~git20150611.196c88+dfsg-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyclipper [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0.post2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygame [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyliblo [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-3ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pynfft [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-rtmidi [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tesserocr [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.0-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fonts-takao (focal-proposed/universe) [00303.01-2ubuntu1 => 00303.01-3ubuntu1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipykernel (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-1ubuntu1 => 4.9.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nbconvert (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4-2ubuntu2 => 5.6.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvdb (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5.1ubuntu1 => 5.2.0-7] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyepr [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymol [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-shapely [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gwenview (focal-proposed/universe) [4:19.04.3-0ubuntu2 => 4:19.08.1-3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.1-6ubuntu1 => 5.1.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spyder-kernels (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+really0.2.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.5.0~really0.5.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygrib [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: doxygen (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.13-10ubuntu3 => 1.8.13-11ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pymzml (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-dfsg-5ubuntu4 => 0.7.6-dfsg-5.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-datrie [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yodl (focal-proposed/universe) [4.02.01-2ubuntu1 => 4.02.01-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: munin (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.49-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.51-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpi4py [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numpy-stl [source] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted petsc4py [source] (focal-proposed) [3.11.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pillow-sane [source] (focal-proposed) [2.8.3-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pybigwig [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.17-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted montage [source] (focal-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted peewee [source] (focal-proposed) [3.7.0+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plplot [source] (focal-proposed) [5.14.0+dfsg-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numba [source] (focal-proposed) [0.42.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pikepdf [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.4+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gudhi [source] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gyoto [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted html5-parser [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khmer [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1.2+dfsg-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libedlib [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guiqwt [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indexed-gzip [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.6-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgpuarray [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.6-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hidapi-cffi [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kivy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.10.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted capstone [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.1+really+3.0.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmor [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted compiz [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.9.14.0+19.10.20190918-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted consensuscore [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cyvcf2 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fast-histogram [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-python-plugin [source] (focal-proposed) [0.17-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnucap-python [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grib-api [source] (focal-proposed) [1.28.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gsw [source] (focal-proposed) [3.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (focal-proposed) [14.2.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted compreffor [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6.post1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted django-piston3 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3~rc2-3ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdspy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grpc [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cron (focal-proposed/main) [3.0pl1-134ubuntu1 => 3.0pl1-135ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cwltool (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.20190815141648+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 1.0.20190915164430+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gammaray (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2.1ubuntu3 => 2.11.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grass (focal-proposed/universe) [7.6.1-3build1 => 7.8.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pspp (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2ubuntu2 => 1.2.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted coda [source] (focal-proposed) [2.21-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fast5 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.5-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-4 => 1.9.8~rc2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freecad (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18.3+dfsg1-1 => 0.18.3+dfsg1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgeotiff (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2 => 1.5.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cysignals [source] (focal-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: csync2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-8-g175a01c-4ubuntu2 => 2.0-22-gce67c55-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-monasca-statsd (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.11.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpaw [source] (focal-proposed) [19.8.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdal (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.2+dfsg-1build3 => 2.4.2+dfsg-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aggdraw [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.11-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asyncpg [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bcolz [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1+ds2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bottleneck [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1+ds1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brltty [source] (focal-proposed) [5.6-11ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astrometry.net [source] (focal-proposed) [0.78+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted beancount [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aubio [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breezy [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: numpy (focal-proposed/primary) [1:1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy [source] (focal-proposed) [1:1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyside2 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-3build3 => 5.11.2-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyside2 [source] (focal-proposed) [5.11.2-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-stdlib-extensions (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.17~rc1-1 => 2.7.17-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-stdlib-extensions [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.7.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polymake (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2r4-4build1 => 3.2r4-4ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polymake [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.2r4-4ubuntu1]
